#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-25
<dank101> you set samsung
<dank101> NOOB
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> doesnt exist your device
<Tigrouzen> its name not correct
<dank101> what does the scouter say about the facepalm level
<Tigrouzen> why he doesnt find it
<dank101> ITS OVER 9000!
<thththeaddd> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Pyramid_Info
<thththeaddd> it says htc_pyramid and htc_msm8660
<thththeaddd> that should be correct
<Tigrouzen> ok
<Tigrouzen> its jellybean not cm10.1
<thththeaddd> thanks
<Tigrouzen> i think wiki not updated
<Tigrouzen> maybe there's cm10.1 somewhere with different name
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd, other name for thc pyramid ?
<Tigrouzen> htc
<thththeaddd> it seems to be working now
<dank101> ;D
<RobbyF> Where do we look for latest updates and changelogs?
<dank101> le wiki
<mainerror> ogra_: You around?
<ogra_> on my way to bed, whats up ?
<mainerror> You don't happen to know the QtQuick2 template path?
<RobbyF> I assume they havn't pushed out any updates yet.
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd,
<Tigrouzen> thththeaddd, https://github.com/Albinoman887/android_device_htc_msm8660-common
<Tigrouzen> for cm10.1
<ogra_> mainerror, heh, nope
<mainerror> Alright, thanks though. :)
<mainerror> Good night there.
<ogra_> RobbyF, expect daily builds tue. or wed.
<RobbyF> thanks, those should be based of raring correct?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> before we can build raring images all the bits of the phablet UI need to go into the ubuntu archive
<ogra_> that takes a while
<mainerror> plus the Ubuntu SDK has to work on raring too. :D
<mainerror> j/k
<ogra_> right, i think the Qt5 stuff only entered the archive recently
<murdok> thanks all of you seems that works!!!
<mainerror> POOOOWW!!! Just found the template path. :)
 * ogra_ applauds
<mainerror> Did help though. :(
<mainerror> Didn't*
<dank101> Mainerror!
<duce> why are we banned from #ubuntu-phone?
<mainerror> duce: because we were nasty.
<mainerror> dank101: Yea?
<duce> mainerror, I said nothing...
<dank101> i love you all!
<duce> anyone know why #ubuntu-phone is +i?
<mainerror> duce: The channels were merged. That is #ubuntu-phone and #ubuntu-tablet.
<mainerror> They were merged into this channel.
<duce> ice..
<duce> icy*
<dank101> anyone with a d2att for testing
<dank101> guys?
<mainerror> Nope.
<dank101> FU-
<k1l> !language > dank101
<ubot5> dank101, please see my private message
<dank101> i bleeped it out...
<redeyez88> Hi all
<dank101> Yo
<redeyez88> Im assuming most of you have installed touch
<redeyez88> I just did, had some questions if any of have gotten anywhere
<dank101> shoot
<redeyez88> Is there a way to edit apps from the Launchbar?
<mainerror> dank101: .__.
<redeyez88> I know how to remove apps via ssh, and the preloaded files they have there
<redeyez88> But im wondering if theres more functionality than ubuntu's wiki has posted on how to tweak things
<redeyez88> anyone?
<dank101> nope
<redeyez88> Alright
<redeyez88> anyone able to do anything else really with it
<redeyez88> Also, isnt this preview supposed to have shell built in on accessable via the phone?
<ogra_> redeyez88, nope, you can work via ssh or adb on the device
<redeyez88> Alright
<redeyez88> how is all of your experiences so far?
<ogra_> there is a terminal in the set of wanted core apps but someone has to write it
<redeyez88> I see
<redeyez88> Also, seems like there is no basic settings app?
<ogra_> there is essentially a browser, video player, the desktop shell and a bunch of webapps ...
<ogra_> on, and the phone app indeed
<ogra_> everything else is largely all mockup atm
<Tassadar> remember when ogra_ said he was going to bed? ^^
<redeyez88> Its pretty smooth for an alpha too
<ogra_> Tassadar, lol
<redeyez88> Although its so early, I hope some more functionality comes pretty soon
<Tassadar> what, it's not like it's 1:45 AM here!
<ogra_> well ...
<randomblame> got wifi working and the general layout looks right but applications are weirding out and the keyboard closes when typing on the top row hmm
<redeyez88> anyone on Nexus 4?
<gennro> finally got a compile to work now
<derek> hi, is ubuntu able to emulate android apks?
<Guest91436> hi, is ubuntu able to emulate android apks?
<ogra_> why would it ? it has .deb's
<randomblame> anyone know how to figure out the values for QTWEBKIT_DPR
<dank101> No
<dank101> Just no
<wickwire> Hi everyone, I'm trying to deploy an app to my galaxy nexus, I'm already able to run it on the phone with crtl+F12, but how can I actually install it?
<dank101> you can't
<dank101> yet
<dank101> unless you make a PPA and SSH
<wickwire> hm ok
<wickwire> I tried activating the experimental options in qt-creator
<wickwire> to build c++ projects on the device
<wickwire> hm apt-get does update but when trying to install qt5 there, it fails with missing deps
<wickwire> ok I will wait
<mhall119> wickwire: what's missing?
<wickwire> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt5webkit5-dev : Depends: libqt5webkit5 (= 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~quantal1~test5~withdebug~gstabs~patches) but 5.0.0-0ubuntu1~quantal1~test15~withdebug~gstabs~patches is to be installed  [01:05:25] E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. [01:05:25]
<mcfly_> i was trying to follow the porting guide and during the make
<wickwire> dh_make command not found - when trying to build install app to the GNexus
<wickwire> and to run my demo app on the device,
<wickwire> I select to run on device, it loads - but only shows a small rectagle preview icon in "Running Apps" section
<wickwire> if I open the gallery for instance, then close it,
<bgupta> so would "fastboot flash system quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip"
<wickwire> then I see my demo app fullscreen
<bgupta> err work
<wickwire> and it's working!
<mcfly_> it throws a error about having a javalib dependency
<wickwire> :D
<mcfly_> any ideas?
<wickwire> ubuntu for phones - on sony tablet S, anyone?
<bgupta> anyway to do this just with a number of fast boot commands for g. nexus (GSM)?
<bgupta> seems it should in theory be doable
<cyberbobbb1> does anyone know if mobile data will work on htc one s with ubunu touch preview?
<ogra_> bgupta, you can indeed manually mimic what the phable-flash script does, just look at the source
<ogra_> cyberbobbb1, mobile data doesnt work at all
<cyberbobbb1> ah not even for nexus?
<bgupta> ogra_ know a link, don't have an ubuntu system handy.
<ogra_> only GSM calls work ... for data there is only wifi
<ogra_> bgupta, its in the phablet-tools PPA, look at the install guide
<ogra_> you can just pull the tarball of the source package from there
<ogra_> (or check out the code tree with bzr from launchpad)
<bgupta> looking like http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources.gz
<doomlord> how is ubuntu touch for thosewho tried it
<Namidairo> barely working
<doomlord> anyone coded anything for it yet :)
<ogra_> breezing fast
<doomlord> i thinnk i'm still more interested in the desktop on n7 at this point
<ogra_> they will merge over time
<doomlord> if that could dual boot with android .. ;)
<gennro> I can't even get the repo to even sync anymore without failing
<doomlord> ^  :)
<Namidairo> gennro: too bad, someone built the tf700 one before you
<ogra_> doomlord, there is a community hack for dualbooting desktop on the n7
<ogra_> doomlord, see the install wikipage for it, its linked from there
<doomlord> ah that is awesome
<duce> ohai
<doomlord> it would be nice to see people going the other way i.e. making a regular desktop more touchfriendly one app at a time..and i'm sure you could tweak "expo"/"scale" to make huge sense on a touchscreen
<gennro> Namidairo, good cause I am about to give up on this
<Namidairo> lol
<ogra_> well, i guess in the near future it will be hard to buy a laptop, netbook or monitor withoout touch anymore ... so that will just happen anyway
<Namidairo> without it being a chromebook pixel
<ogra_> well, mainly because win8 will push manufacturers towards it
<doomlord> is the cost of a touchscreen inevitably going to fall away.. touchscreens are  still thicker
<Namidairo> they already have
<ogra_> but google follos suit and i bet so will apple
<Namidairo> xps 12, the newer asus zenbooks...
<doomlord> i quite like the lenovo yoga idea
<Tassadar> did you try it? I mean, did you have it in your hands?
<Tassadar> I did, and it was _heavy_
<Tassadar> don't get me wrong, I like it too, but the thing was just too heavy
<doomlord> well its heavier than an ipad sure, but its much more of a laptop..
<doomlord> with abiliy  to puh
<doomlord> push the keyboard away
<doomlord> putting a laptop on a desk you want to attach a desktop keyboard usually .. the laptop itself gets in the way
<wastrel> i have a laptop on a desk
<doomlord> well laptop + extra desktop screen
<Tassadar> well, yeah, but what would you use 1.5kg laptop for?
<Tassadar> *tablet
<Namidairo> as a 1.5kg weapon
<Tassadar> then you can just buy table -.-
<Namidairo> nobody said it had to be my laptop that im using as a weapon
<ogra_> in two years from now you have arm64 quad cores in your phone and a dock .... and ubuntu on it ... who needs a laptop then
<doomlord> octocore, get it right
<ogra_> heh
<Namidairo> developers that actually want to compile something for use on a desktop computer with a x86 arch without having to set up a cross-compiling toolset
<doomlord> but agree on the dock idea
<doomlord> i want a keyboard dock that places the phonescreen where it can be a trackpad
<nikkimccavee> Just installed Touch on my Nexus 7 and couldnt find a way to connect to WPA2 network. Is it the state of affairs or just my h/w glitch?
<ogra_> should work fine ...
<Namidairo> doomlord: inb4 asus steals the idea for the next padphone
<doomlord> heh. i thought of keyboard-on-cover before MS too :)
<nikkimccavee> How do I add a hidden network?
<duce> nikkimccavee, register your nick....get a SASL plugin for you irc client, set it up, and then connect to freenode using ssl at  p4fsi4ockecnea7l.onion
<ogra_> duce, i *think* he meant how to connect to a hidden WLAN SSID :)
<nikkimccavee> ogra_: (: thanks (:
<nikkimccavee> I apologize for that. I really meant wireless network (:
<Namidairo> yes, instead of "how to connect to freenode via tor"
<duce> oh
<nikkimccavee> but that's a good tip!
<nikkimccavee> (:
<duce> :)
<duce> hidden wifi?
<Namidairo> ssl to a hidden service on tor
<Namidairo> thats a bit overkill
<duce> Namidairo, ssl is so that the exit node does see cleartext
<duce> so not over kill
<nikkimccavee> yeah I just installed ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 but cant caonnect to any wlan as my ap is hidden
<Namidairo> but if its a .onion it never hits an exit node
<nikkimccavee> i just couldnt find anything in UI to do it
<nikkimccavee> am I missin somthing out?
<duce> Namidairo, yes yes...very true, encrypted to the server with .onion
<Namidairo> I WIN
<duce> so in that case pointless
<duce> Namidairo, but...I think it is a tor relay...
<duce> so..........not pointless
<duce> :)
<duce> \:D/
<Namidairo> YOU GET NOTHING! YOU LOSE, GOOD DAY SIR.
<duce> lol
<duce> me------->tor------>freenode-tor-relay----->clearnet freenode
<tthead> i have a problem with building ubuntu-touch for the htc pyramid. when i issue the command "brunch" it says the following:
<tthead> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/htc/pyramid/cm.mk]]: "device/htc/msm8660-common/bcm_hcd.mk" does not exist.
<tthead> there is no folder device/htc/msm8660.... i don't know why it wants that. and there is no bcm_hcd.mk anywhere
<Namidairo> because you need msm8660-common
<Namidairo> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm8660-common
<Namidairo> i dont see a cm-10.1 branch for that
<Namidairo> so good luck
<tthead> there's a jellybean branch
<Namidairo> thats a 4.1 one
<tthead> ?
<Namidairo> if i didn't know better, that wouldn't boot
<Namidairo> screen would never come on either
<Namidairo> it's also set for the old storage paths
<tthead> why is that?
<tthead> so i should forget about porting?
<Namidairo> you should port it to cm-10.1 first before trying to port to ubuntu touch
<cimbor> hi, anyone knows what is exactly the command i must type where the wiki says "brunch <target>"
<Namidairo> what is your target device
<cimbor> i want to create image for samsung galaxy s2
<nikkimccavee> Guys, is there any way to get a console on ubuntu Touch?
<cimbor> try to use the adb command
<Namidairo> cimbor: WHICH galaxy S2? International, Verizon, MetroPCS...
<ogra_> nikkimccavee, adb and ssh ... see the release notes
<cimbor> i9100
<cimbor> intermational
<nikkimccavee> ogra_: oh... totally forgot that adb is running ther Thanks!
<Namidairo> you do know that the i9100 is the galaxy
<Namidairo> *galaxy s
<ogra_> cimbor, please add youself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devicesif you plan to publish the port
<Namidairo> not the galaxy s2
<Namidairo> I somehow don't see this one working out
<cimbor> my cyanogenmod running is the rom for i9100
<Namidairo> oh wait
<Namidairo> I was thinking of i9000
<cimbor> im pretty sure that its i9100
<Namidairo> well you just answered your own question
<Namidairo> brunch i9100
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has a GT-I9100 port, is that different ?
<Namidairo> watch the missing repo errors
<cimbor>  SGS II
<cimbor> 	
<cimbor> i777
<cimbor> mine is i9100
<sfrique> ali1234, about you instructions on how to build the ubuntu!  After do the comit, you have to repo sync to get the folder  galaxysmtd
<sfrique> ali1234,  can you edit your file?
<cimbor> repo sync gives errors
<ogra_> oh, right, i messed that up
<cimbor> error.GitError: manifests rev-list ('^HEAD', '76c770f4f7f6de8c4e748d2634baa8bd2564d527', '--'): fatal: bad revision '^HEAD'
<ogra_> yeah, the server is loaded with connections
<Namidairo> "how to build the ubuntu"
<cimbor> must i commit the changes before doing the brunch command?
<Namidairo> did you even clone the repos for device, vendor and kernel
<Namidairo> then edit the kernel defconfig, and the device fstab and init.rc?
<cimbor> are edited
<cimbor> im in the bruch command part
<cimbor> dont know what is the target for the bruch command
<Namidairo> you've said it 5 times in the last 10 minutes
<Namidairo> brunch i9100
<dank101> can someone kindly make a galaxy note 10.1 port XD
<dank101> my bros tablet is the only one i have
<dank101> and my bro will KILL ME if i test ANYTHING on it
<cimbor> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_i9100'
<cimbor> ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<cimbor> Branches found:
<cimbor> cm-10.1
<cimbor> jellybean
<cimbor> mr1-staging
<cimbor> no i9100
<ogra_> "From the individual device wiki page (make sure you're using the right wikipage for your device), grab the git repositories that are specific to your device, and update your local manifest.xml...."
<ogra_> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Namidairo> cimbor: probably because it's looking for a branch called phablet-10.1 at the remote head
<Tigrouzen> cimbor, same error
<cimbor> then i need to fetch all sources again or what?
<ogra_> tead the page
<ogra_> *read
<ogra_> you need to add the right manifet entries (as the error message says)
<cimbor> abi      bootable     device      hardware         Makefile  prebuilts  vendor
<cimbor> android  build        external    kernel           packages  sync.sh
<cimbor> bionic   development  frameworks  libnativehelper  prebuilt  sync.sh~
<Namidairo> i believe the galaxys2 has a device common repo as well
<cimbor> these are the dirs i have
<cimbor> dont see the manifest now
<Namidairo> cd .repo
<ogra_> did you read the page ?
<Namidairo> evidently not
<cimbor> yes, i left last night syncing, and only had the .repo dir
<hipboi> cimbor: i did a while true do sync last night
<hipboi> still not finished
<cimbor> mine is probably unfinished
<vanhoof> cimbor: working on the s2 myself right now
<hipboi> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<cimbor> great
<cimbor> <project path="device/samsung/i9100" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_i9100" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<cimbor>   <project path="device/samsung/galaxys2-common" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_galaxys2-common" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<cimbor>   <project path="hardware/samsung" name="CyanogenMod/android_hardware_samsung" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<cimbor>   <project path="packages/apps/SamsungServiceMode" name="CyanogenMod/android_packages_apps_SamsungServiceMode" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<cimbor>   <project path="kernel/samsung/smdk4210" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4210" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<ogra_> err
<cimbor> these are the repos i added
<ogra_> could you use a pastebin please
<cimbor> ok
<ogra_> well, did you edit your manifest.xml file with the required data for the device ?
<Namidairo> you probs need to comment out samsungservicemode out of a package_include in one of the .mk's as well
<vanhoof> cimbor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5563641/ here
<vanhoof> cimbor: got everything else sorted out but having a build failure still
<vanhoof> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/vanhoof/scratch/phablet-git/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/vanhoof/scratch/phablet-git/out/target/common/obj/APPS/SamsungServiceMode_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<cimbor> do you have the international s2?
 * Namidairo slaps vanhoof 
<vanhoof> yeah gsm, from att, i777
<Namidairo> SamsungServiceMode is an Android app.
<cimbor> i though international was the i9100
<Namidairo> how do you expect it to run without dalvik
<Namidairo> comment it out
<cimbor> its on my cm.dependencies
<cimbor> ok
<Namidairo> ...
<Tigrouzen> cimbor, past your default.xml
<Namidairo> PRODUCT_PACKAGES := \
<Namidairo>     com.android.future.usb.accessory \
<Namidairo>     SamsungServiceMode \
<Namidairo> think about it.
<cimbor> http://ubuntuone.com/6AhRDmWJD4KBGberjqHc5J
<cimbor> my manifest
<dank101> doesn't exist
<cimbor> repo sync is working again, surely i still need to grab more sources
<dank101> Could not locate object
<Namidairo> no amount of repo sync does not fix pebkac
<dank101> makes it worse
<Tigrouzen> cimbor, error
<TotalNewbi1> Hello, this is my first time using this chat. I have a Galaxy Nexus GSM from Play Store. I have latest Ubuntu on my laptop freshly installed. My phone is currently in developer mode with USB debugging on. So, When attempting to get Ubuntu Touch Preview on my Nexus device, the termal replies: error: device not found Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by runni
<Namidairo> ing adb devices
<cimbor> whats your error
<TotalNewbi1> Namidairo, are you talking to me? cimbor, are you talking to me?
<Tigrouzen> Could not locate object
<TotalNewbi1> (Sorry)
<cimbor> to Tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> default.xml
<Tigrouzen> link
<cimbor> http://ubuntuone.com/6AhRDmWJD4KBGberjqHc5J
<Tigrouzen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<cimbor> http://pastebin.com/KYfrM3iv
<giveen> hwo do we fix the libhybris again?
<giveen> bzr branch lp:phablet-extras/libhybris ubuntu/hybris' returned non-zero exit status 127 -> solution?
<Tigrouzen> repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b cm-10.1
<Tigrouzen> repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b cm-10.1
<cimbor> i have ran phable-dev-bootstrap -c DIR command to fetch all missing
<dank101> slightly dead?
<Wowfunhappy> Hey, I feel REALLY stupid coming in here to ask this
<Wowfunhappy> but I can't find the actual download link to Ubuntu for Android.
<Wowfunhappy> ...can someone direct me? :3
<genii-around> Wowfunhappy: There isn't one, currently.
<Wowfunhappy> Oh... then why do they have all the other instructions there?
<Wowfunhappy> They have all these instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install... why would they do that if there's no download available anyway...?
<Wowfunhappy> Plus I thought people were using it...
<wastrel> i think there may be some miscommunication
<wastrel> there's a thing called "ubuntu for android" which is a thing that is different from "ubuntu touch"
<Wowfunhappy> oh, sorry, I meant Ubuntu Touch.
<wastrel> so there are install instructions that are officially supported and then there's a bunch of people on xda that roll their own and are working on porting
<wastrel> they have direct download instructions and installation instructions
<Wowfunhappy> Yeah. I want the official one, as I have a Nexus 4. But I can't find the actual download on the installation page.
<wastrel> afaik you use apt and phablet tools to do everything, you don't directly download the image
<wastrel> i haven't done it yet :]
<IdleOne> if you read the instructions it tells you how to enable the PPA
<IdleOne> there is no .iso download if that is what you are looking for
<Wowfunhappy> Ohhhh, okay, I was hoping to bypass that since I'm actually on OS X (But now how to flash stuff via adb). That explains why it wasn't on the actual page though, thanks, I was like shooting myself.
<Wowfunhappy> I'll go find it on xda, thank you
<DeeDee> Hey Guys
<Wowfunhappy> If anyone else comes in with the same question I did... this is the link I had needed: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<Wowfunhappy> Thanks again!
<doomlord> imagine ubuntu-arm desktop on the xperia z..(1920x1080)  - maybe we just need zoom functionality in eyeballs
<doomlord> instead of desktop dock
<kingspider> hello
<rib_> so
<kingspider> anyone alive got a quick question
<kingspider> nothing crazy complicated
<rib_> is this live ...
<kingspider> lol
<kingspider> was just wonder if there is gonna be images for crespo of touch os made
<kingspider> wondering
<rib_> mi 2
<bmwracer0> kingspider: I'll be working on it
<rib_> touch for mi 2
<rib_>  when..
<kingspider> kk
<kingspider> bmwracer0: theres a few ports on the net but there very limited
<bmwracer0> yeah i know
<kingspider> well i'm glad knowing its somthing thats being worked on lol
<kingspider> need any help ?
<rib_> i do
<kingspider> whats wrong rib_
<rib_> how can i install touch on me phone
<rib_> xiaomi mi2
<kingspider> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rib_> anyone hear this model ?
<bmwracer0> kingspider: not at the moment, what progress have you made
<kingspider> bmwracer0: I've only looked at the forums so far lol . trying to think about where to start
<kingspider> yourself ?
<rib_> hi , where you guys come from?
<kingspider> canada
<rib_> that's really a distance
<bmwracer0> compiling now
<kingspider> source ?
<rib_> this site is really awesome
<kingspider> ?
<rib_> bye you guys  ,  lunch time
<kingspider> have a good one
<rib_> just find out that i missed the oscar live..
<Namidairo> you say it like it's a bad thing that you missed it
<oploptopcop> yo
<johnsmith2344> Hey, anyone have an idea why I keep on getting "make: *** No rule to make target `/home/john/ubuntutouch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/john/ubuntutouch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/Polly_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop." When trying to build?
<bmwracer0> johnsmith2344: I'm wondering the same, i have a similar issue. I think its because it's trying to build an Android framework, but I don't know where to remove that from
 * heraclitis says hello
<bmwracer0> hello
<Namidairo> Porting: It helps if you've actually done any android dev
<blah_> a
<gennro> b
<bmwracer0> c
<gskellig> d
<Namidairo> e
<johnsmith2344> bmwracer0: sweet, weird that it's happening though
<bmwracer0> crap, built successfully but it wont boot
<johnsmith2344> change anything or what?
<bmwracer0> i commented out some android stuff in the makefiles
<bmwracer0> like related to NFC
<johnsmith2344> Oh nice, don't think I can be btohered going through that right now
<maddog> hey all
<maddog> does anyone know if or when they will release ubuntu for android droid x pls?
<gskellig> maddog, that phone is pretty old and has a locked bootloader
<maddog> ok so better wait till may when i can get my galaxy note and work with that? thanks
<T-Macgnolia> Hey every one can anyone tell me do you have to be using Linaro toolchain to compile
<T-Macgnolia> I am trying to port to the Galaxy Note II
<T-Macgnolia> This is what I get when I try to compile and I really do not know why. http://pastebin.com/xFrtt9j1
<miro7102> Hi, I have unlocked ZTE grand X IN. Tried someone install ubuntu touch to this type?
<nilsB> Good Morning.
<nilsB> Ah, the channel name has been changed. Must have been happened last weekend.
<nilsB> miro7102: do you know this list on the wiki? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<pinPoint> is the developer version of nexus going to get updated over time?
<Namidairo> shanananana
<Namidairo> shananana in the morrrnniiiiiing
<pinPoint> yay nay?
<Namidairo> nyay
<Namidairo> or is it ynay?
<miro7102> <nilsB> Yes, but phablet flasher tools for ubuntu 12.10 breaking install,how not supported device. ( Atom x86 architecture, 1G RAM, 4G NAND). Recovery from zip crashed too. Any ideas?
<johnsmith2344> T-Macgnolia: you're not the only one with these kind of issues, same here (different device)
<hipboi> hmm, i have built the image but it's only 61M
<hipboi> where can i get /data/ubuntu
<hipboi> via pbuilder-dist?
<iDoiStuff> Hey, has there been any updates since initial release?
<brodie_> i've installed the ubuntu phone on my nexus 4, but I can't get passed the lockscreen. i've done a hard reset, and it's still stuck there
<iDoiStuff> did you.. swipe from the right side to the left?
<brodie_> left, right, up, down, tapping...
<iDoiStuff> weird.
<brodie_> nevermind. i wasn't swiping close enough to the edge
<iDoiStuff> haha
<brodie_> one of those moments
<iDoiStuff> Happens all the time!
<raa0121_> hi
<hipboi> hi
<raa0121_> I want Install Ubuntu for phone in Xperia X10i
<raa0121_> Can I use galaxy nexus's Image ?
<hipboi> i don't think so
<hipboi> you can use gnexus rootfs
<nilsB> miro7102: ZTE Grand S, looks like a great device. I guess you simply cannot use any of the existing installers but have to wait for people to port Ubuntu to each device individually. A good indicator is if cyanogenmod is already running on that device
<miro7102> Thanks, <nilsB>
<brodie_> can i send sms using ubuntu? i'm not seeing any text app
<brodie_> how about changing setting, such as time zone?
<Namidairo> rtfm
<raa0121_> hipboi : well... where can I download it ?
<brodie_> aren't you helpfukl
<Namidairo> inspect leaves
<brodie_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Namidairo> quassel
<dk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes  <-- the "m" in RTFM   you should read this before asking questions about networking, timezones, etc.
<brodie_> because release notes is great place to find how to work the device...
<dk> it's a developer release.  that's been out for 3 days.  release notes is the perfect place.
<dk> it's not a general purpose user manual, because there is not a released "device" yet
<Namidairo> nowhere was this advertised for general use
<brodie_> it's not like canonical hasn't known about this. having a regular "how to" isn't asking for a lot
<dk> here's the link to the regular "how to":  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<Namidairo> lol
<dk> there is a great amount of info in the wikis on ubuntu.com
<brodie_> i'm going to find a better source than you trolls
<dk> read the source maybe?
<dk> I don't feel that I was being a troll.  I actually offered precise and usable information.
<dk> oh well.
<dholbach> good morning
<benkaiser> How long does the repo sync stage take for everyone else? how many gig does it download?
<ZaEarl> benkaiser, a long time. I pulled down 20 gigs.
<om26er> wtf ? that would take like a week for me
<benkaiser> in total or just the repo sync after adding your device specific repos? I already have 20 gigs from the initial sync
<ZaEarl> I wouldn't think there was much device-specific
<benkaiser> ZaEarl, thanks... It is at 15% of the current one its showing but I think it should be the last one :D
<benkaiser> how long does the rest of the process take? the compiling and whatnot?
<Namidairo> they turned down the default job number for sync down to 1
<Namidairo> because their git was getting zerged
<ali1234> benkaiser: repo sync is about 16GB for "phablet-dev-bootstrap" and then for me the additional device specific was only a couple of hundred MB
<Namidairo> E/gralloc (11210): NvGr2DClear: NvDdk2dBlit failed (err=2)
<Namidairo> you suck at compositing 2d images, nvidia
<ali1234> T-Macgnolia: make: *** No rule to make target  `/home/tmacgnolia/UPP/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp',  needed by  `/home/tmacgnolia/UPP/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyNote2Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.   Stop.
<ali1234> this is the most common error you can get when building phablet
<ali1234> all you have to do is look inside your device specific repos and disable build of GalaxyNote2Settings
<ali1234> this is probably a dalvik application. it sounds like a configuration panel or something.
<om26er> is there a way to forcefully rotate nexus 7 screen ?
<ali1234> not as such
<ali1234> but you can switch to "tablet" mode by editing /usr/bin/ubuntu-session and then "sudo service ubuntu-session restart"
<om26er> ali1234, but that will still be portrait ?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> i don't think so
<ali1234> never tried it :)
<ali1234> if you look in that file you will see what i'm talking about
<ali1234> that's the only difference between N7 and N10 afaik
<v> Hello guys, can I install ubuntu on my GT7 P1000
<v> or is it not good to go for now
<om26er> v, no you can\t and i think the galaxy tab is not powerful enough to give you a smooth system anyways
<benkaiser> thanks ali1234 :)
<v> okie
<T-Macgnolia> ali1234 thank you I had though about that but not tryied it yet because I am not sure where to disable it
<gentime> i was wondering if any would help me figure out a problem i get once i run phablet-flash ... trying to install it on nexus 7
<officiallysonyre> hello i have query on porting ubuntu touch
<officiallysonyre> ??
<dholbach> officiallysonyre, just ask - it might take some time before somebody answers, but best just ask
<T-Macgnolia> Ahhhh I think i found where to disable it now
<nilsB> wow. I managed to make the calculator app frome here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Calculator work on my N7. cool.
<T-Macgnolia> Ok I got a new error this time
<ali1234> T-Macgnolia: i had similar error on samsung, see https://github.com/ali1234/android_device_samsung_aries-common/commit/f10568056214d2fb0a8971bca1a41e13a3ec5b1e
<T-Macgnolia> Ok going there now. I edited the following out of device/samsung/t0lte/t0lte.mk
<T-Macgnolia> # Product specific Packages
<T-Macgnolia> PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
<T-Macgnolia>     GalaxyNote2Settings
<T-Macgnolia> I now have this message when I try to build
<T-Macgnolia> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/tmacgnolia/UPP/out/target/product/t0lte/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libTVOut_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/tmacgnolia/UPP/out/target/product/t0lte/obj/EXECUTABLES/mediaserver_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<T-Macgnolia> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<schasch> Hi, I want to crosscompile a sinmple helloworld.c (in C-Code) for my gnex running ubuntu, where can I gat the crosscompiler/toolchain?
<schasch> at weekend I was not able to test "phablet-dev-bootstrap -c -v maguro ./toolchain"...alway hang up...
<vbjhnfgjh> hey
<T-Macgnolia> schasch you can try this but you have tpo compile it so i don't know http://www.bootc.net/archives/2012/05/26/how-to-build-a-cross-compiler-for-your-raspberry-pi/
<T-Macgnolia> Never mind my last statement
<vbjhnfgjh> i heard rumors say that when ubuntu is installed on nexus 4 the battery drains very fast. and once the bettery drains, the phone witches and cant open unless u remove the back cover and tae out the bettery and insert it
<vbjhnfgjh> is it true ?
<vbjhnfgjh> ?
<vbjhnfgjh> ?
<Namidairo> maldives
<netcurli> good morning
<Electron^-> hello guys... I would try ubuntu mobile on my galaxy nexus but I'm using Debian Sqeezy and I gat 404 error after I added the repository of phablet team
<Electron^-> can anyone help me?
<wastrel> don't add ubuntu repos on debian
<wastrel> you should use a different install method, check xda
<Electron^-> ok.. thanks
<Electron^-> I'll search out
<wastrel> or boot ubuntu temporarily to do the install. :]
<wastrel> usb drive or VM
 * smartboyhw is happy that the source code finally got synced
<om26er> ali1234, so what should I add to /usr/bin/ubuntu-session for tablet mode ?
<om26er> rsalveti, ^
<om26er> on nexus 7
<ali1234> om26er: hang on
<om26er> ok
<ali1234> elif [ "$device" == "grouper" ]; then
<ali1234> find that line
<ali1234> oh wait, it already has export FORM_FACTOR="tablet"
<ali1234> hmm
<Tigrouzen> else
<Tigrouzen> tablet after else
<ali1234> nah he has grouper
<ali1234> = nexus 7
<ali1234> it's already setting tablet, so i don't know how to get it to landscape mode
<ali1234> maybe UI can't rotate at all yet
<Tigrouzen> ah
<ogra_> it cant yet
<Tigrouzen> ^^
 * ogra_ thought that was in the release notes
<ali1234> ogra_: so it's pure fluke that N10 happens to have a landscape display? ;)
<ogra_> right, n10 has landscape, n7 portrait
<ali1234> ogra_: the release notes say N7 runs in portrait "by default" - implying this can be changed
<ogra_> afaik there are issues with surfaceflinger and rotation
<ali1234> someone should package up the intel meego-touch preview UI
<ali1234> i bet it would be really easy
<benkaiser> is the . build/envsetup.sh supposed to take a while?
<per_> Hello!, anyone know if Ubuntu touch will  be available on the asus transformer series in the near furture?
<corne> per_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<corne> there is one for the infinity
<per_> Thank you :). to bad they havent started on my TF300t yet :/
<per_> patience i guess :)
<corne> you can try it yourself
<benkaiser> answered my own question... not long.... now the next question... how long does brunch take? aha :)
<corne> long
<dan1el> is ubuntu touch laggy on a galaxy nexus?
<nilsB> is there anybody else here already installing apps on the touch devices? I would like to know how you are pushing the apps on the device.
<benkaiser> corne: how long did it take you for example? like half an hour or like 4 hours?
<nilsB> right now I put them manually into /usr/share and /usr/share/applications and start them manually through ssl with qmlscene
<popey> nilsB: I've been pushing from qtcreator
<popey> not done more than that yet
<corne> benkaiser: 0:30-1:00 hours
<corne> benkaiser: but depends on your pc ofcourse
<nilsB> popey: what does qtcreator do in detail? does it push to /usr/share?
<popey> nilsB: no, puts it in the home directory of the phablet user, runs from there
<popey> nilsB: [10:28:44] ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -p2222 phablet@127.0.0.1 "bash -ic 'qmlscene /home/phablet/SimpleApp/SimpleApp.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/SimpleApp/SimpleApp.desktop'"
<popey> ^^ like that
<benkaiser> corne: thanks yeh... itll take a little longer on mine, its a samsung series 9 ultrabook with 8gb ram
<benkaiser> hey really stupid question... what is the target variable for brunch? it wasn't the codename.... :\
<corne> benkaiser: hehe, you have more ram than me
<corne> full_codename-userdebug
<benkaiser> corne: so if the device is http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/N7000_Info then would the target be "n7000-userdebug"
<schasch> hi, tried to add or edit a "*.desktop"-file to start my own prog, isn't it is supported yet to edit those? Or add some?
<schasch> ex: "sudo nano  /usr/share/applications/twitter-webapp.desktop"
<schasch> file is changed, but not shown on phone...
<corne> benkaiser: full_n7000-userdebug
<nilsB> popey: thx. how do you focus the app after starting it?
<ogra_> schasch, see popey's last lines above
<popey> nilsB: swipe in from the right?
<benkaiser> corne: Thanks :)
<popey> Hmm. I have a device that CM hasn't been ported to.. that means I'm somewhat boned for porting doesn't it? ☹
<ogra_> heh, same here
<ogra_> i have a tab that only has cm 9 support
<popey> mine has none
<ogra_> probably not hard to port it to 10, no idea
<popey> in fact I think the manufacturer is in violation of the GPL, having not released kernel sources since I last checked :(*
<nilsB> popey: thx. then we do it the same way. can you activate it by pressing on the running apps on the home screen?
<ogra_> popey, well, mail them and call the GPL police if they dont obey ;)
<popey> nilsB: dunno, i swipe up from bottom, or kill it from qtcreator
<popey> ogra_: who do we notify these days? (I mailed them months ago)
<ogra_> hmm, linux foundation ? not sure
<ogra_> http://gpl-violations.org/
<popey> ok, ta
<corne> YOu can try to find another device configuration
<ogra_> doesnt help if you dont even have a kernel
<ogra_> (source)
<corne> popey: android is not just the kernel, the kernel must be released but android itself not
<shaneo1> there is definatly an issue with the telephony app, i reflashed my phone 2 days ago because the incoming sound was mute, flashing it fixed the issue, and today the same thing happened.  Is there a log file I can pick to see what the issue is?
<AlanBell> daker: morning :)
<daker> ah
<schasch> ogra : starting an app is no problem....but adding a file to the "Home->Apps" -Screen or changing thhe existant ones...
<ogra_> schasch, did you see the bit about the .desktop file above ?
<schasch> ogra_ :  you want to sy "/home/phablet/SimpleApp/SimpleApp.desktop"  ?
<schasch> s/sy/say
<ogra_> right, with qmlscene
<wickwire> hi, I'm also trying to "install" the apps in the phone (GNexus)
<schasch> ogra_ : thats to start an app by ssh? isn't it?
<netcurli> the apps on the Homescreen are hardcoded at the moment
<schasch> like I wrote : no problem for starting by ssh...
<ogra_> well, you can just run it at startup on the phone without ssh i guess
<schasch> netcurli : OK, now I know...
<ogra_> the ssh command above just execs qmlscene with the right args ... as an interim to run your app locally you can add that line to your startup
<schasch> ogra: : thanks...you want to say :  edit "/etc/[phone|tablet]-services" ?
<ogra_> rather something in the user session setup, but yeah, something like that
<benkaiser> anyone know what brunch actually does? none of my cpu's are still around the usual 10-20% mark...
<TiTaN59> Hello all
<nilsB> yeah, clock can be started as well on my N7: http://ubuntuone.com/6aN2KydMNAtNRHxIVrpxM8
<simon_> Hi all :)
<TiTaN59> My wifi network not start on my Galaxy Nexus...
<simon_> successfully install ubuntu OS on my nexus 4, it can be nice, but it still an alpha
<simon_> @TiTan59, same, wifi don't work on nexus4, I can connect to it but no network
<ogra_> yes, its a developer preview
<simon_> yep, they're a lot of nice idea in it :)
<ogra_> wifi should work on visible SSIDs at least
<simon_> but, when I want to restore my nexus : formatting 'userdata' partition... Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<simon_> is somebody have an idea ?
<nilsB> netcurli: apps on the homescreen are hardcoded here, I guess: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/view/head:/Launcher/Launcher.qml
<nilsB> would it be possible to touch the qml file? Possible to restart after changing?
<benkaiser> can anyone help with my brunch errors? http://pastebin.com/arK1udVi
<ali1234> show manifest.xml
<benkaiser> ali1234, http://pastebin.com/rew5NVJn
<netcurli> nilsB: you would have to add your app in Applications/applications.js too
<netcurli> I guess
<ogra_> build/core/product_config.mk:239: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/samsung/n7000/cm.mk]]: "hardware/samsung/exynos4210.mk" does not exist.  Stop.
<ogra_> benkaiser, ^^^
<ogra_> seems you miss "hardware/samsung/exynos4210.mk"
<benkaiser> ogra_, ill retry a repo sync... I am following a guide from this guy: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2160773
<ogra_> benkaiser, https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_n7000/blob/cm-10.1/cm.dependencies
<ogra_> seems you want a "hardware/samsung" line in your manifest
<ogra_> (and probably just follow the wiki porting guide, it is pretty clear where to look for what)
<nilsB> netcurli: you're right. probably it doesn't make sense to change it in the hardcoded files. we'll have to wait for some appl management.
<ali1234> benkaiser: yep, you're missing the hardware/samsung one
<benkaiser> ogra_, ali1234, sorry, I have added that one, should I also add the fourth one in that list for: android_packages_apps_SamsungServiceMode?
<ali1234> no
<benkaiser> okay sweet :)
<benkaiser> now to repo sync again... and hope it doesn't keep "Fatal: the remote end hung up"ing me
<nilsB> running apps cannot be stopped through HUD. Is this the apps responsibility or Ubuntu unity?
<sILVERSNIPER> how long till ubuntu phone launches officially
<MalMen> touch should work in devices not supported ?
<corne> MalMen: if CM is working on a device is should work, but its not always true
<MalMen> hmmm :)
<ogra_> sILVERSNIPER, as announced everywheer the final release is planned for april 2014
<ogra_> there might be earlier stuff though
<sILVERSNIPER> k thanks, will than wait a bit till a full preview is released
<sILVERSNIPER> before sync the code
<Guest51290> Anyone provide help to a newbie on reverting Ubuntu touch back to android?
<corne> Guest51290: search on the xda-developers forum (for example) for your device
<shane01> Guest51290: check this out at the bottom of the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Guest51290> I have followed that but nothing happens when i do "sudo ./flash-all.sh"?
<tehcrs> do i need linux to install ubuntu on my galaxy?
<ogra_> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-from-windows.html
<tehcrs> why thank you
<T-Macgnolia> Anybody know where in the source I need to look for this?
<T-Macgnolia> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/tmacgnolia/UPP/out/target/product/t0lte/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_runtime_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/tmacgnolia/UPP/out/target/product/t0lte/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsecosal_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<T-Macgnolia> I need to disable this
<TToivanen> Anybody else here get no display after entering ubuntu-session?
<ogra_> T-Macgnolia, you didnt add any "packages/apps" line to your manifest, did you ?
<T-Macgnolia> No no packages at all
<Scognito> Hi
<TToivanen> Hi
<corne> Hi
<MalMen> Hi
<benkaiser> Hi
<Tassadar> Hi
<Scognito> just curious: I'm trying to build Touch for SGS2 since I didn't find any ready image...but I'm having trouble with dependencies.cm
<Scognito> this is the the file I'm trying to add to manifest.xml: https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_i9100/blob/cm-10.1/cm.dependencies
<ogra_> Scognito, you dont want the line from the /apps space
<Scognito> but when i type repo sync, i get "android_hardware_samsung" cannot be found
<Scognito> ogra_: I don't understand
<ogra_> packages/apps/SamsungServiceMode ... dont add that to your manifest
<ogra_> (it uses java stuff we dont have in the CM tree)
<TToivanen> Scognito Did you add remote="github"
<giveen> anyone know why its not compiling my sub directories underneth my device tree?
<ogra_> yes, make the lines look like in the portin wikipage
<Scognito> TToivanen: yes i did
<mainerror> o/
<TToivanen> giveen have you added them to main.mk?
<Scognito> i'm at work and don't have the line I've added in manifest sorry, ogra_ ok for the app, but the problem is for the third one: android_hardware_samsung (hardware/samsung)
<Tigrouzen> On Wave=i9000 Samsung service mode work ;)
<giveen> I just did, I wanted to make sure there wasn't something else I needed to.
<ogra_> right, i guess if you could pastebin your manifest and show us the url to it that would help
<giveen> I just added device/device_maker to the main.mk
<benkaiser> Can anyone help with jave problems? I remove java 7 and installed java 6 and when I open a terminal and do a java -version it prints that it is 1.6, however when I run brunch it fails saying it is 1.7 and then when I run java -version again it has changed to 1.7! how can I fix this?
<TToivanen> giveen That should do the trick
<Scognito> ogra_: I've added this line <project path="hardware/samsung" name="Cyanogen``Mod/android_hardware_samsung" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<Scognito> it seems ok to me
<giveen> Alright, thank you TToivanen, running a compile right now. What is the typical output size? It seems the compiles are extremely quick. Android takes 20-25 minutes, this takes 5.
<ogra_> Scognito, might be that the ' ' should just be removed
<mainerror> Yea, that doesn't look like valid XML to me.
<ogra_> Scognito, Cyanogen``Mod vs CyanogenMod
<TToivanen> giveen I get about 70mb
<benkaiser> anyone? ^^^
<giveen> Yeah, mine was about that as well. It just seem rather small
<Scognito> ogra_: thanks I'll do when back from work (in 5 hours :P) oh yes sorry I've mispelled it, just typed right now
<Scognito> the problem is the path not found, but I'm sorry I can't be precise as I have all the stuff at home
<TToivanen> giveen That is only the device specific base. The generic image you flash afterwards is 400mb
<ogra_> Scognito, "Cyanogen``Mod/android_hardware_samsung" tels the code to look for "Cyanogen Mod/android_hardware_samsung", i thiknk all the other entries are not using that space
<giveen> Generic image? I'm a bit confused as the port instructions don't explane that
<ogra_> giveen, eth image is two parts, one is the android hardware layer and the other is a plain ubuntu filesystem that sits on top
<TToivanen> giveen Yes you flash a generic quantal image after you've flashed the device specific part. Don't have a link right now...
<ogra_> giveen, for porting you only need to adapt the adnroid bits ... the "on top" ubuntu filesystem is device agnostic
<ogra_> (or "generic")
<TToivanen> benkaiser Have you switched to the new java?
<benkaiser> I already had java7 on my system?
<benkaiser> TToivanen, it may have been installed at some point but I cannot remember
 * ogra_ wonders how thats related to ubuntu touch
<giveen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<giveen> This?
<TToivanen> I mean the "new" java 6. You need to switch to it in order to use it.
<ogra_> thats the ubuntu rootfs
<benkaiser> TToivanen, and how would I go about doing that? :S
<TToivanen> benkaiser wait a min I'll link you up
<krabador> i home to be hear by some canonical guy : please fix source server problems!!!!
<krabador> *hope
<ogra_> krabador, well, ask peopkle to not open 10000s of connections to the server at the same time :P
<ogra_> its a huge repo and its a huge amount of pepole syncing it
<TToivanen> giveen yes
<giveen> Yeah, it took me an entire day, with about 30-40 syncs to get it
<krabador> ogra_, true but cana
<krabador> but canonical ca
<krabador> but canonical must tell in the website , that toyuch, will not wolks on fryers :)
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> fryers ?
<benkaiser> TToivanen, don't worry I got it :D Followed this http://askubuntu.com/a/185250/103676
<krabador> ogra
<krabador> ogra_,  http://www.clicktech.it:8080/products/2264336.jpg
<ogra_> ah
<TToivanen> benkaiser good :)
<ogra_> krabador, well, if the fryer ran android before it will ;)
<krabador> many people are synching source, hoping in some miracle
<krabador> hahhahhaha
<krabador> :)
<giveen> It was a mircle to get it, lol
<benkaiser> now I have a build error... can anyone help? http://pastebin.com/TwfhZYHS
<giveen> It was a pain the rear as well
<giveen> look in your vendor blobs make file
<giveen> make sure that is listed there
<benkaiser> giveen: I think I got it, when I run the ./extract-files.sh It can't pull /sbin/cbd from my device, it says it doesn't exist... why would it be missing?
<benkaiser> giveen, could it be because my nightly is 20 days old on my device?
<sergiusens> benkaiser: nice, you are working on the n7000 too
<benkaiser> sergiusens, trying too :P
<benkaiser> sergiusens, where are you at?
<sergiusens> benkaiser: I'm actually fighting timeouts on repo sync... I could take a shortcut though since I do have some prev repos, but would be hard to share later
<giveen> It takes a long time guys, keep trying, I spent all day yesterday pulling the source.
<benkaiser> sergiusens, yeh I only just finished yesterday after 2 days of trying...
<ogra_> sergiusens, i wonder if we could convince IS to set up a few mirror servers just for pulling
<ogra_> (as an interim until the load drops a bit again)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah... we really need to
<ali1234> i have a mirror :)
<hipboi> i want to know when the chroot happens
<giveen> stupid flash won't happen says its missing no system/bin/backuptool.sh in package
<rsalveti> morning
<giveen> hm, possible missing cm prebuilts?
<rsalveti> ali1234: for now we're using the default screen orientation from the device
<rsalveti> that's why n7 is portrait and n10 landscape
<rsalveti> we'll be supporting screen rotation soon
<ali1234> rsalveti: what's the difference between "phone" and "tablet" then?
<rsalveti> ali1234: not so sure, could be related with the greater used and sidestage
<rsalveti> currently you should use tablet if your screen supports landscape
<ali1234> N7 is set to tablet
<ali1234> maybe it hides dialer too
<rsalveti> yeah, need to dig the code
<giveen> Hm, looks like Ubuntu forgets to add 'system/bin/backuptool.functions' and 'system/bin/backuptool.sh'
<giveen> Hm, booted but black screen
<ali1234> i checked bandwidth limit on my server, apparently we have 10TB/month
<ali1234> so PM me if you need a mirror
<benkaiser> can anyone help me with the errors I am getting building for the N7000? http://pastebin.com/AVsya844
<Uto> Hi there
<corne> hi
<ali1234> benkaiser: i know that error
<benkaiser> ali1234, what is it? how can I fix it?
<T-Macgnolia> Does anybody out there that is working on samsung device with exynos have this file or can linkme to a repository with. hardware/samsung/exynose/multimedia/openmax/include/osal.
<Uto> I need some help please.
<Uto> I've downloaded jdk6 and istall it
<ali1234> benkaiser: grep for libandroid_runtime
<Uto> but when i want to compile it say jdk6 isn't installed....
<ali1234> !java > uto
<ubot5> uto, please see my private message
<benkaiser> ali1234, in where?
<ali1234> Uto: you need to set the alternatives
<ali1234> see pm
<benkaiser> ali1234, or what command?
<ali1234> benkaiser: it depends on your specific device
<ali1234> https://github.com/ali1234/android_hardware_samsung/commit/15c2cae0c1947113fb661772d4a2e4c860611daa
<ali1234> benkaiser: ^ that is where i found it but it might be in differentplace for you
<benkaiser> ali1234, give me a sec... and thankyou :)
<ali1234> Uto: you need to "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and "sudo update-alternatives --config javac"
<Uto> I did it alredy
<ali1234> then it should work
<benkaiser> ali1234, how do I do a search through all files for that phrase?
<ali1234> benkaiser: grep -R libandroid_runtime *
<ali1234> in top of repo
<benkaiser> Uto: I had the same problem... you need to completely remove java7 (or atleast that fixed it for me)
<benkaiser> Uto: I followed this but didn't wipe my /usr/lib/jvm directory (to keep java 6) http://askubuntu.com/a/185250/103676
<Uto> i've deleted java7 folder with nautilus...
<Uto> but didn't work i'll see your tuto
<Uto> thx
<benkaiser> ali1234, no love... I removed it from the same file as you but it didn't work...
<dank101> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38457103#post38457103
<ubuntubhoy> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/mwc-2013-ubuntu-phone-os-becomes-first-smartphone-os-integrated-orange-and-deutsche-telekom-gsma
<benkaiser> ali1234, I have found it in some core files thought I shouldn't mess with them build/target/product/base.mk
<ali1234> yeah you shouldn't
<benkaiser> ali1234, looks like someone else already found the steps so I am just gonna follow that and see if it will build :D
<benkaiser> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38456213&postcount=32
<Uto> same thing again...
 * ogra_ really doesnt get what java has to do with tablet stuff, cant you take general support to #ubuntu ?
<benkaiser> orga_, when running brunch, it exits if your java version isn't 6 and tells you to get it... So you  then need to remove java 7 and get java 6
<ali1234> ogra_: phablet refuses to build unless java6 is your default java
<ogra_> err, what ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^^ ????
<ali1234> ogra_: yes, really
<dank101> i know
<rsalveti> yeah, part of the android build system
<Uto> benkaiser now i have only java 6 and this is the only one alternative
<dank101> i've been compiling ROMs for a little while
<ogra_> there is nothing using java in any of the bits you need, unless you start building actual android apps which we dont want
<rsalveti> it uses java to sign the final zip file
<Uto> and it don't work
<ali1234> Uto: you need java *and* javac
<ali1234> they are spearate
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, really ? i thought we ripped that out
<rsalveti> openjdk works already
<ali1234> jvm and jdk
<rsalveti> just need to use update-alternatives to point out to java 6 instead of 7
<Uto> uto@uto-SG33:~/ubuntu$ sudo update-alternatives --config java There is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java): /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle/bin/java Rien à configurer. uto@uto-SG33:~/ubuntu$ sudo update-alternatives --config javac There is only one alternative in link group javac (providing /usr/bin/javac): /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-oracle/bin/javac Rien à configurer.
<rsalveti> ogra_: not completely, as the sign code can be useful
<ali1234> rsalveti: yes, and javac as well :)
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah
<ali1234> Uto: i used openjdk, not oracle
<ogra_> rsalveti, but we definitely work in an ubuntu default setupp so nobody needs to rip open security holes by installing subn java crap, right ?
<ogra_> *sun
<ali1234> ogra_: i think openjdk 7 is default now, right?
<rsalveti> nops, openjdk works fine
<ogra_> yes shoudl be
<ogra_> (though indeed depends on the ubuntu release you use for development)
<ali1234> well, 7 won't work. you need 6, or it complains
<ali1234> it might work, but build refuses to use it
<ogra_> well, that needs fixing on the buidl side
<ogra_> we are aparently on 7 for all supported releases for building
<Uto> ali1234 try with openjdk but same thing..
<dank101> OpenJDK works as JRE6
<dank101> and JDK6 with JDK7 libraries
<Tigrouzen> apt-get --purge openjdk*
<Tigrouzen> download jdk6 sun
<Tigrouzen> sh jdk*
<benkaiser> hey so if I push the built files to the phone, was there another zip I needed to flash? some generic one?
<Tigrouzen> add on .bashrc
<ogra_> well, the point is that it was tested agains openjdk7 here, if that doesnt work we dont want to forcre people into using something with huge security flaws but want to fix it
<Tigrouzen> ANDROID_JAVA_HOME=~/jdk1.6.0_41/
<Tigrouzen> export ANDROID_JAVA_HOME
<Tigrouzen> export PATH=${PATH}:~/jdk1.6.0_41/bin/
<Tigrouzen> of course move jdk folder on your user folder
<benkaiser> anyone? is there a generic zip I have to flash too? or just the two exported zips?
<benkaiser> is there a generic zip I have to flash too? or just the two exported zips from brunch?
<dmj_nova> mhall119: Interesting discussion on the phone mailing list
<dmj_nova> regarding file systems
<ultrabenosaurus> the porting guide says this is based on CyanogenMod 10.1 - is there no ZIP I could flash from ClockworkMod Recovery like I already do for CyanogenMod?
<mhall119> filesystems?
<ogra_> file management
<ogra_> not filessystems
<dmj_nova> ogra_: correct
<dmj_nova> I was speaking imprecisely
<ogra_> mhall119, tags vs folders
<shane01> telephony sound only lasted for 3 hours now before crashing, definate bug in there
<ogra_> shane01, yeah, its a developer preview, its full of bugs :)
<dmj_nova> If done correctly, it could have huge implications for collaboration between devices
<mhall119> ogra_: oh, ok, so not like fsfs vs. ext
<ogra_> hehe, no
<ogra_> luckily :)
<dmj_nova> The original poster's implementation thoughts are awful, but the idea is solid
<mhall119> :)
<shane01> i know that ogra, im just saying :-P, if i report bugs they get deleted.
<ogra_> as soon as all bits are in the archive you will be able to file bugs against their packages
<dmj_nova> Applications shouldn't have problems when someone goes and refactors their description and organization of files
<shane01> Oh ok thanks, I was wondering why that was the issue
<ogra_> shane01, there is some discussion going on fi we want to kind of "park" current bugs in a dummy project, but then someone from the community would need to step up to do the triaging and all the paperwork, since all devs are to busy just trying to finish the stuff currently
<shane01> thats cool i will be be patient for now
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ was hoping he found a volunteer to spend his day triaging bugs :)
<shane01> haha yeah right, im too busy in my full time job to be doing that lol
<kylepotts> Hello, Does the Ubunt touch have a way to install regualr package? Through apt etc
<Tigrouzen> kylepotts, yes but corrupt some
<kylepotts> Tigrouzen: what do you mean?
<Tigrouzen> kylepotts, some package corrupt boot then he dont boot again on gui
<steve___> Is there a way to avoid reinstalling Android on a device if you follow a wrong set of instructions?
<Tigrouzen> kylepotts, also you can try X and gnome shell not sure work but it can be installable
<kylepotts> steve___: check the instruction at the bottom of the page
<steve___> I installed ubuntu to the device but it was the desktop version not the Tablet GUI
<kylepotts> Tigrouzen: ah ok. So there is no real way tro install any type of package like everpad?
<dmj_nova1> ogra_: mhall119: I think this could be a pretty huge advantage both for average users and especially for productivity uses.
<steve___> I tried to reinstall the Android but it failed to boot
<kylepotts> steve___: what device?
<steve___> nexus 7
<kylepotts> steve___: This at the bottom, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<mhall119> dmj_nova1: and how would that work on the desktop?
<Tigrouzen> kylepotts, its prototype OS
<ogra_> kylepotts, you can install everything you like from the ubuntu archive via apt, nearly all packages available for x86 are also there for armhf
<dmj_nova1> mhall119: None of this has to replace traditional file system access
<ogra_> kylepotts, but note that there is no X11 on ubuntu touch, so you wont have any way of using these apps
<steve___> If my nexus came with a stylus this version would do nicely, but its running 13.04 using a podgey finger and onscreen keyboard
<ogra_> kylepotts, unless you write a QMl frontend
<Tigrouzen> you can add "proposed security" and ppa too
<kylepotts> ogra_: Ah I see. So it used QML and not X11.
<dmj_nova1> however, a library that automates file management, and keeps track of files would make it simpler for projects to not break when files get moved
<ogra_> kylepotts, right
<ogra_> kylepotts, the touch UI can only handle HTML5 and QML ...
<steve___> <kylepotts> I will give it another go and let you know
<kylepotts> ogra_: well, I was going to try and port a python app that I made, but now I guess I gotta read up on QML  haha
<ogra_> heh, good luck :)
<dmj_nova1> mhall119: so applications can either always directly tap into the filesystem stucture itself, or let a service keep track of where a particularly identified file is.
<ogra_> dmj_nova1, well, the dash kind of offers exactly that
<ogra_> on the desktop through zeitgeist ...
<ogra_> not sure what the plan for tablets/phones is for the backend, but there will be something similar
<ogra_> *theoretically* that should make any way of file management obsolete if it works right ...
<dmj_nova1> ogra_: Hmm...not entirely sure on that front
<kylepotts> well, there is an evernote icon on the picture, but I am going to assume it isnt on the device
<steve___> It is now coming up with the message booting failed??
<dmj_nova1> I don't think the dash or zeigeist necessarily have the right information
<ogra_> kylepotts, rgars just a png :)
<ogra_> *thats
<kylepotts> ogra_: a tad misleading if you ask me haha
<dmj_nova1> kylepotts: It's not meant as an end user device...it's a demonstration of what it will be like/a developer preview
<ogra_> kylepotts, its a developer preview that is supposed to show the future capabilitoes and give devs some kind of early framework to write their apps
<steve___> kylepotts, I followed the instructions but it wont boot to android? am I missing something?
<ogra_> steve___, what do you see on screen now ?
<kylepotts> steve___: which image did you download?
<steve___> I just noticed that when I ran the ./flash-all.sh at the bootom it says device product is 'tilapia' Update requires 'grouper'
<steve___> checking product failed?
<ogra_> hmm,. looks like tou have the wrong image then
<steve___> what is the difference between the wifi and the GSM/HSPA+
<steve___> My Nexus 7 can take a sim card if that helps?
<ogra_> well, afaik all nexus7's are grouper
<kylepotts> steve___: the GSM version is the one with the sim card
<steve___> thanks! this could be the problem!
<kylepotts> steve___: yeah you should get the nakasig img
<steve___> How technical does it get when it comes to porting to other devices??
<steve___> thanks kylepotts
<toXel> ogra_: nope the 3g n7 is tilapia
<ultrabenosaurus> the porting guide says this is based on CyanogenMod 10.1 - is there no ZIP I could flash from ClockworkMod Recovery like I already do for CyanogenMod?
<crypticmofo> ok
<crypticmofo> hi all don't know if this is a dumb question .. if my ubuntu-touch was ported to my device and its still in the WIP stage .. when do we know if its out of that stage or will there be an update on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ftpd> Hi. Is there support for mobile data yet?
<UbuPhillup> ftpd :no
<ftpd> Kk, so useless for me at this stage.
<moquette> hi all, is there any development relative channel ?
<purvesh> anyone working on Samsung Galaxy R i9103 ? it is similar to SGS II
<ogra_> moquette, more than this one ?
<dmj_nova1> moquette: This channel has just recently been overun with porting and install questions
<dmj_nova1> otherwise I think this channel was definitely dev and design centric
<ogra_> well, its currently the right channel for all such questions ... if its about app development, you can try #ubuntu-app-deve
<ogra_> l
<ultrabenosaurus> the porting guide says this is based on CyanogenMod 10.1 - is there no ZIP I could flash from ClockworkMod Recovery like I already do for CyanogenMod?
<moquette> thanks dmj_nova1 !
<steve___> kylepotts - this time it is going alot further! Thank you very much for your help with this
<steve___> That time did the trick! now to follow the instructions very carefully this time!
<ogra_> steve___, that was with the grouper image ?
<steve___> yes the grouper image flashed back much better thank you! now just to set it to USB debug and flash again!
<ogra_> good, to know ...
<steve___> I should have noticed it failed at the device part of the script really
<DiV> hey - has anyone installed ubuntu touch on their nexus 7? im currently installing now, but it's been sitting on "quantal-preinstalled-boot-armel+grouper.img: OK Pushing /home/jordan/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip" for a while
<ogra_> well, give it time, USB isnt the fastest transfer media
<steve___> DiV this takes awhile! it will get there
<ogra_> and yes (to your question) many people have
<DiV> ok
<DiV> i assumed many people have - i just wanted to check with someone who had
<DiV> :P
<DiV> thanks guys, i knew usb wouldnt be super fast, just thought it might have been stuck
<Tigrouzen> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ quantal-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Tigrouzen> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ quantal-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<Tigrouzen> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ quantal-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Tigrouzen> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ quantal-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<ogra_> i doubt anyone has tested adding these
<ogra_> so be careful, they might break the world ;)
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<steve___> ogra, i just ran phablet-flash -b and it said device unsupported???
<ogra_> did you use sudo ?
<steve___> yes same problem
<ogra_> hmm
<steve___> it is detecting my device as tilapia
<steve___> which it shouldnt be :/
<Tigrouzen> mean id name not same
<steve___> what do I do about it?
<toXel> steve___: i've made it with phablet-flash -b -d 'grouper' on my tilapia
<steve___> toXel thanks! it didnt abort this time it is doing something
<steve___> glad someone knows what they are doing :D
<ogra_> it should be largely the same anyway
<Tigrouzen> ok
<steve___> it should be, but I dont know. google messed things up when they buggered with a perfectly good kernel
<ogra_> i know there are no issues using the nexus7 desktop image on these devices ... and the desktop one uses the plain grouper kernel
<Tigrouzen> phablet-flash first looking on rom name
<steve___> I had the desktop image on there fine, but with podgey fingers an on screen keyboard isnt ideal!
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ knows what you mean ... 
<steve___> Now i just have to wait for nexus S to be supported then I have 2 devices to use!
<Guest36075> Why do mobile versions of facebook and gmail think I'm using iOS and want to send me to the Apple app store to download the mobile app?
<ogra_> i thihnk someone works on an S port
<steve___> this is an amazing thing for FOSS
<steve___> they are but im impatient :D i would offer to help but not sure how to???
<ogra_> Guest36075, i think the browser currently identifies as iphone :)
<Tigrouzen>   # Check CyanogenMod property
<Tigrouzen>     if not device:
<Tigrouzen>         device = adb.getprop('ro.cm.device').strip()
<Tigrouzen>     # Check Android property
<Tigrouzen>     if not device:
<Tigrouzen>         device = adb.getprop('ro.product.device').strip()
<ogra_> steve___, contact the person working on it and offer testing ;)
<Tigrouzen>     log.info('Device detected as %s' % device)
<Tigrouzen>     # property may not exist or we may not map it yet
<Guest36075> orga, that is my feeling too and I'm really wondering why
<Tigrouzen>     if device not in settings.supported_devices:
<Tigrouzen>         log.error('Unsupported device, autodetect fails device')
<Tigrouzen>         exit(1)
<Tigrouzen>     return device
<ogra_> Tigrouzen, use a pastebin please
<Tigrouzen> sorry
<ogra_> Guest36075, because its a very very young browser written from scratch .... just expect it to have bugs
<Guest36075> orga ok, I was thinking there must be a reason for that other then a bug, but if it is a bug...
<Ursinha> Tigrouzen, when I was trying to flash cm10-1 on my tablet, that error was happening (wrong device) because I had the wrong recovery flashed, once I flashed the recovery recommended for my device on its cm wiki page, it started recognizing the device correctly
<ogra_> its a developer preview, its full of them
<ogra_> Ursinha, well, we dont check for tilapia at all, that needs to be added to the grouper codepath
<Tigrouzen> Ursinha, yes because phablet look at bulid.prop
<Ursinha> so, another problem :)
<ogra_> settings.supported_devices: need it added i guess
<ogra_> (and return "grouper" for it in the end)
<DragunKorr> anybody had any luck with msm8660 device yet?
<tux_> i'm tempted to try this on a HTC Desire..
<DragunKorr> dedire or dhd?
<crypticmofo> tux_, the phone rocks i have the desire hd
<DragunKorr> me too
<crypticmofo> with a broken glass and buttons
<crypticmofo> lol
<Tigrouzen> steve___, past your default.prop on recovery mode
<DragunKorr> ahh who cares long as it turns on
<crypticmofo> true
<DragunKorr> im pyramid mainly
<DragunKorr> 9 error free builds no booty
<crypticmofo> hi all don't know if this is a dumb question .. if my ubuntu-touch was ported to my device and its still in the WIP stage .. when do we know if its out of that stage or will there be an update on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tux_> when's Key Lime out?
<ogra_> the final release date for all of that stuff is april 2014
<tux_> i.e. android 5.0
<ogra_> you might see stuff released before (i.e. this october)
<steve___> I will do, i am looking forward to it all being in a working order! I have gone slightly ubuntu mad the last few weeks
<ogra_> but 14.04 is the actual estimated timeframe for a final ubuntu touch product with all the bells and whistles you saw in the video
<DragunKorr> mad mine wont boot
<DragunKorr> lol
<ogra_> (converged devices with desktop when you dock it etc etc)
<steve___> I have 7 mins left of saving the .zip to the device. This is going to do wanders for ubuntu
<steve___> I work with linux servers everyday and everyone is excited about this
<DragunKorr> 1900 views on my thread no rom lol
<steve___> DragonKorr, what is it you are trying to  do?
<DragunKorr> get preview to boot
<steve___> which device??
<DragunKorr> sensation
<steve___> and the install went smoothly with no error messages?
<DragunKorr> insatall?
<DragunKorr> compile you mean?
<steve___> ah you compiled! sorry i misunderstood!
<steve___> well your a brave man!
<steve___> thats above my capabilities
<baruch6132> So based on just looking at the install page, you need ubuntu desktop to install on a tablet?
<steve___> ubuntu desktop or a VM
<DragunKorr> dont matter
<DragunKorr> long as its linux
<baruch6132> That's fantastic
<DragunKorr> mint
<DragunKorr> fedora
<steve___> I wander how long it will be until be see distros like mint porting their own image?
<DragunKorr> why same stuff
<DragunKorr> different color
<steve___> well I am just wandering how long it will be for someone to attempt to create a BackTrack image as this is steadily getting more and more popular
<steve___> this is true, but people do like choice after all
<baruch6132> There's no way to xiii it straight on the device? Is there a reason for that?
<DragunKorr> xiii?
<baruch6132> Stupid swype
<waa> How can I help enable GPS support?
<baruch6132> Install*
<DragunKorr> vast question be more specific
<toXel> baruch6132: use swiftkey flow ;P
<DragunKorr> lol
<crypticmofo> is that a dumb question i asked ?
<steve___> Does it take long to push the autodeploy.zip ?? or is my machine just abit crap?
<sergiusens> steve___: takes a bit
<DragunKorr> all zips take long adb
<steve___> thanks mate!
<baruch613> What does it do different when it comes to installing than an android rom? Wipe bootloader?
<steve___> if I put the sim card in the device, can i then use it as a very large phone??
<sergiusens> steve___: gsm?
<steve___> baruch613, android uses a modified kernel as it has no x-org support
<steve___> yea it is
<sergiusens> steve___: could work as well as maguro... no promises
<baruch613> Ahh. So it has to put a different kernel on it ? I can do that in recovery. Why i need a computer to do that for ubuntu touch?
<steve___> its worth a go! i will have to test it out
<steve___> I hope this push doesnt take longer than half an hour - i want to leave work on time :D
<DragunKorr> 31 min
<baruch613> Why can't i install on the tablet itself. Why need a computer?
<baruch613> Is my main question
<steve___> i hope thats the timing its been going for 10
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<steve___> baruch613, you can not do it on the device itself because you have to wipe part of the device in the first place so it wont have anything to finish the install
<w00tc0d3> anyone succeeded in syncing sources?
<steve___> serfiusens finished pushing!!!
<DragunKorr> yea twice
<baruch613> Ahh. It wipes recovery ?
<steve___> oooohhhh did it work :D
<ogra_> sergiusens, ^^^^
<ogra_> steve___, thanks, you were our beta tester ... the arch will be added to the script ...
<steve___> i can still see the android drois with his teletubby belly atm
<steve___> hahaha im proud to be a beta tester :D
<ogra_> oh, i thought you were done already :)
<baruch613> Ill be installing when i Gerry home from school
<steve___> it ran it and said finished, and once complete the device should reboot to Ubuntu
<baruch613> Get*
<steve___> I like how it says should ;)
<baruch613> Lol
<ogra_> yeah, we are careful with statements for previews :)
<sergiusens> steve___: should means something can fail :-)
<steve___> its like a doctor saying the medicine SHOULD work, but then again it could make you grow an extra foot ...
<baruch613> Can't wait to install it! Been waiting since ces!
<ogra_> who wouldnt want an extra foot !
<sergiusens> steve___: so it rebooted and nothing?
<steve___> well i have a moving progress bar and it just rebooted
<steve___> into ........
<sergiusens> steve___: it should've rebooted into fastboot and started doing stuff
<steve___> ubuntu :D
<steve___> beta test complete ;)
<ogra_> sergiusens, its done :)
<steve___> good job guys looks awesome!
<steve___> and thanks for your help of course
<ogra_> steve___, thanks for yours !
<ogra_> you helped inproving ubuntu ;)
<steve___> im always up for helping improve ubuntu!
<steve___> if any bugs come up I shall post them, where should i post them though?
<ogra_> we dont really have a bugtracker set up that early since bugs are expected and largely worked on anyway, but you can try to talk about them here
<steve___> ok :) well i will test as much as possible and if any come up i shall try and find a fix
<Ajan_> hi
<Ajan_> i just need to know whether i can install ubuntu tablet on my samsung galaxy tab 10.1?
<tzvi> Ajan_, officially I believe only nexus devices are supported. check xda-developers.com you might find a port there
<echov> Dank101, are you still looking for someone to test a d2att build?
<dank101> yes
<dank101> echov
<ne0en> Ajan look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<dank101> echov:http://d-h.st/DoD
<quincyattUser> hello, I've tried to port the ubuntu touch to my device using the guide located on the wiki but seem to have issues when issuing brunch. Although my device is listed, when i run brunch it fails saying that the repo didn't have the device specs. any help would be appreciated.
<Ajan_> thanks
<thansen> does all the hardware on a vzw gnex work or is something missing?
<ultrabenosaurus> is it possible to make a build that can be flashed from ClockworkMod Recovery just like with normal CyanogenMod? I read on the Porting Guide that Ubuntu Touch is based on Cyanogen 10.1 so I was wondering if it's possible
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: we flash using zip files and cwm recovery
<rsalveti> :-)
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: thanks!
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: is there an XDA thread I can get the ZIP files from or will I need to build them myself?
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: for the devices we officially support (nexus family), you can get the files from cdimage
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: now if it'sa different device, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: sorry for asking silly questions, but where is 'cdimage'? I can't find a mention of it anywhere in the Touch wiki and I have a Nexus 4 so the Devices page just points me at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<rsalveti> the script will use this url by default
<rsalveti> you can either download the zip from this path or use the phablet-flash script
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: thank you very much! I'll be flashing that just as soon as I've done a new nandroid to roll back to :D
<Nikez> For any HTC Desire users here; I have compiled a tutorial (and the required android-part) on how to get Ubuntu Touch to run on your HTC Desire. Read it at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165711
<trapntan> can anyone lend a hand on the porting guide?
<con_> hi
<dpm> trapntan, please ask your question and if someone can help then they can chip in :)
<trapntan> Can't find the extract-files.sh script for toro, but I think I found the script from CM and will just create the file put it in /device/samsung/toro. Sound right?
<TToivanen> Can someone help me with modifying GRID_UNIT_PX in /usr/bin/ubuntu-session?
<trapntan> Well seems to have worked anyway, just woulda thought the script would have been in the repo?  thanks though
<Scognito> I'm trying to compile for i9100 (SGS) using this line on manifest.xml: <project name="CyanogenMod/android_hardware_samsung" path="hardware/samsung" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<Scognito> but what i get is "error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_hardware_samsung"
<Scognito> any hint?
<dpm> Scognito, try to sync again, it seems the git server is a bit overloaded atm, lots of folks trying to connect at the same time
<Scognito> dpm: oh sorry i mispelled...seems another repo sync fixed
<Scognito> but now I get "error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_hardware_broadcom_wlan" :)
<Scognito> this one wasn't added by ,e though
<dpm> yeah, I think it's the same problem
<dpm> you might want to wait a bit and retry
<Scognito> it's 2 days I try to sync :)
<Scognito> anyway what about "Fetching projects:  27% (38/140)  fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly" ?
<dpm> it's exactly the same problem unfortunately :/
<Scognito> do I need to do a full repo sync without this kind of error before trying to compile?
<TToivanen> How do I modify GRID_UNIT_PX?
<dpm> jppiiroi1en, perhaps you've got the answer for this one? ^
<ogra_> its described in the porting doc
<ogra_> (see channel topic)
<dpm> good catch, thanks ogra_
<dank101> dead chan?
<Domes> hello
<Domes> some one her who could answer me a question pls ?
<TToivanen> probably yes
<Domes> k , is it possible to flash a samsung galaxy nexus with ubuntu-touch via windows ?
<dank101> no
<Domes> mhhh ok .. thx for helping
<xsoh> Domes, I'm not sure this might help http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-from-windows.html
<TToivanen> Domes Use a virtual machine
<Domes> ahh cool thx xsoh
<Domes> @ttoivanen .. no i got it on my notebook ..but used it months ago and so i not so comform with it
<xsoh> any hope for n7 3g (tilapia)....cause I think it's still not supported..
<kieppie> great work guys!
<ogra_> xsoh, just force it to grouper with the -d options
<ogra_> *option
<ogra_> xsoh, the phablet-flash script is just being fixed to use grouper on these devices as well
<shadin> So I just finished installed Touch to my Nexus 7, and everything went absolutely perfect - but the touchscreen doesn't work.  Is there some additional driver needed?
<ubuntubhoy> nope
<ali1234> are you sure it doesn't work?
<ubuntubhoy> it works out of the box on the N&
<ubuntubhoy> n7*
<ali1234> the interface is really unintuitive
<ali1234> you wouldn't be the first person who thought it wasn't working when really it was
<ubuntubhoy> it's fairly simple to be fair
<ogra_> shadin, did you try to swipe from the left edge yet ?
<xsoh> ogra_, it says: Not enough space in /data, found 470M <-- it's clean android rom
<shadin> I just did, thank you.  I'm an idiot. :)
<ogra_> xsoh, thats weird, your /data partition should be the biggest on the device
<ali1234> shadin: it's totally not your fault. blame the designers
<xsoh> ogra_, I'll check that...
<ogra_> xsoh, do you use phablet-flash or did you try it manually ?
<kieppie> guys, I'm looking at the required specs for devices supported - i.e. NExus 7 grouper. which model is that? the old/original one, or the newer one?
<ogra_> kieppie, grouper are all without 3G
<ogra_> but the 3G model works too, we have had a few people installing it in the channel here
<xsoh> ogra_, well I tried to use phablet then I tried to do it manually...maybe because it uses the ubuntu kernel..
<ogra_> xsoh, you had the desktop install on it before ?
<xsoh> ogra_, yes
<kieppie> ogra_ - I believe the original NExus 7 - releases last year or the year before, was WiFi only, but the latest one is comes in wifi & 3g flavours, but still carry the same name
<ogra_> well, the kernel shouldnt cause any issues
<ogra_> kieppie, as i said, wifi only is grouper
<kieppie> ogra_ - I can get the old one fore relatively cheap, & want to ensure I don't end up bricking it
<kieppie> ogra_ - original release?
<xsoh> ogra_, no what I mean is that I have wierd case...I'm running Android in Ubuntu kernel...
<ogra_> xsoh, it is imprtant that your recovery partition is intact nd has adb on it for the phablet script
<ogra_> kieppie, any n7 without wifi is a grouper
<kieppie> http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_google_nexus_7-4850.php
<kieppie> ah
<kieppie> thnx
<ogra_> kieppie, errr, sorry, "with *only* wifi"
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: how long should the initial boot take after flashing?
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: I downloaded the mako ZIP from near the top of that page, flashed it and rebooted to get a constant black screen after the Google logo with the open padlock (running a Nexus 4 by the way)
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: I can hold the power button which turns it off, then holding the volume down button will go to the bootloader from which I can get to recovery and restore my backup
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: I waited 20 minutes before trying the power button
<ogra_> ultrabenosaurus, did you use all three files ? the mako zip will only get you a kernel and minimal android env, no GUI etc
<w00tc0d3> any ubuntu devs here?
<ogra_> some for sure
<ultrabenosaurus> ogra_: no, I only used the ZIP
<ogra_> ultrabenosaurus, well, that wont get you very far
<xsoh> ogra_, I installed normal the Android OS and now it's working..! Thank you so much
<ultrabenosaurus> ogra_: do I even need to use the recovery ZIP? won't that overwrite ClockworkMod Recovery?
<ogra_> xsoh, awesome !
<ogra_> ultrabenosaurus, not sure, but you definitely need the userspace
<ultrabenosaurus> ogra_: this is the link rsalveti gave me - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<ultrabenosaurus> orga_: I was told I could download the ZIP for my phone (mako - Nexus 4) to flash via Clockworkmod Recovery
<ultrabenosaurus> orga_: how do I flash IMG files rather than ZIP files?
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: you need 2 zips
<rsalveti> one specific to the hardware and the other as the ubuntu image
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: so install both with cwm, and you should have something at your next boot :-)
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> just make sure you have enough disk space available (~2gb)
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: ah, I needed the phablet ZIP as well? thanks for the help!
<ogra_> right, thats the userspace
<Guest16586> Anyone trying to flash ios to ubuntu touch?
<tzvi> wha???
<padme1> yes
<padme1> it transformed in windows phone 7
<padme1> but i went back to symbian
<padme1> didn't liked the interface
<manvindar> hey do ubuntu touch is same as they showed in CES last year
<manvindar> ?
 * manvindar hi
 * manvindar is scratching is head
 * manvindar needs someone who can tell him what he asked
<manvindar> hey do ubuntu touch is same as they showed in CES last year?
<ogra_> largely, yes
<manvindar> ah
<manvindar> so after docking we can use it like we use ubuntu normally
<ogra_> no
<manvindar> why
<ogra_> once it is released you will be able to
<ogra_> because that featire does not exist yet
<w00tc0d3> To any Ubuntu developers; how do you reuse Android's EGL libs, and how do you use Android's surfaceflinger to display your own GUI??
<ogra_> *fature
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: using libhybris
<manvindar> the final release will be only for dual core mobiles?
<Guest16586> Anyone trying to flash ios to ubuntu touch?
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: what does that do?
<fmunozs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SulHvjtLO0g
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: allows bionic and glibc to interoperate, batically
<fmunozs> suggestions welcome in the comments
<manvindar> ios to ubuntu touch?? ios is closed source as far as i know
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: I might look stupid, but what's the advantage of it?
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: can use android hardware adaptations directly without having to rebuild them for glibc - which is impossible anyway without source
<manvindar> dont think so
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: basically it allows glibc distributions to use android binary only drivers compiled against bionic libc
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: but Canonical didn't chose for it
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: i don't understand what you just said
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, there are no normal linux drivers for any of these devices .... the drivers that are around are android drivers
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: ogra_: indeed. they use android's surfaceflinger
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: ogra_: and I wonder how they attach it to Xorg
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: qt is patched to add surfaceflinger backend
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, so to use such hwardware you can either work with a vendor directly and get exactly one phone going ... or you can re-use android bits
<Guest16586> i know ios is closed, i'm wondering if anyone is interested to hacking and flashing ios over to ubuntu
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: there is no X11 involved, qt uses surfaceflinger apis directly
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, there is no X11 involved anywhere
<Guest16586> iphone/ipad to ubuntu
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: *crying* so when I want to use GNOME, I basically have to rewrite Gnome?
<Guest16586> Anyone interested in doing that?
<mhall119> no, just make a surfaceflinger backend to Gtk
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, what mhall119 said
<ali1234> or make surfaceflinger backend for X11
<mhall119> well, you'd have to do more than that if you want to get Gnome Shell running
<mhall119> but to get Gtk apps running it should be all you need
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: oh... and they interact using libhybris, that's why /system is mounted on /data/ubuntu/system ?
<w00tc0d3> also for ali1234
<ali1234> i don't know the implementation details, sorry
<ogra_> well, ubuntu runs inside a container under a very minimal android
<dank101> hey guys
<Guest16586> really?
<dank101> how do we manually install apt-get on ubuntu-touch
<Guest16586> What a pain
<ogra_> dank101, ?
<ogra_> dank101, apt-get is there
<w00tc0d3> it IS installed
<dank101> ogra_, it glitched im reflashing
<Guest16586> So if I flash my iphone to android then I should be able to install ubuntu over it?
<dank101> Guest16586, yes
<fmunozs> mhall119, hey :) I just submitted my code to a new branch as you told me, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565683/ but I'm not sure where it's supposed to be, I can't find it on lp
<mhall119> fmunozs: it's here: https://code.launchpad.net/~fmunozs/ubuntu-twitter-app/profileview
<mhall119> fmunozs: now you can click the "Propose for merging" link to make a merge proposal (pull request in git speak)
<ogra_> Guest16586, nope
<fmunozs> mhall119, thanks again!
<ogra_> Guest16586, you would need to add iphone suppport to the android tree we use for ubuntu, see the porting doc from the channel topic
<mhall119> fmunozs: no problem, I'm please to see code coming in for these apps :)
<ogra_> Guest16586, but then you could indeed run ubuntu-touch on an iphone
<Guest16586> where can I read that?
<Guest16586> I'm not really that familiar with irc
<Guest16586> I used to be, but it's been a long while
<ogra_> Guest16586, ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<Guest16586> thank you
<Guest16586> So if I understand correctly, I may be able to add ios support to the ubuntu package and... bam... I can use ubuntu-touch on an iphone?
<ogra_> you need cyanogenmod 10.1 support for the device you want to have supported ... then put the code for it into the ubuntu tree
<Guest16586> what is cyanogenmod 10.1?
<ogra_> so if you can have cyanogenmod 10.1 running on your iphone, ubuntu will definitely be portable to it
<ogra_> a free android variang, google will tell you more about it
<ogra_> *variant
<mhall119> fmunozs: this looks great!
<benkaiser> Hey guys I managed to finally get ubuntu touch preview up and running on my n7000... but now the text looks all messed up (like it not rendering properly?)... any ideas?
<ali1234> benkaiser: probably resolution issue
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: does it matter in which order I flash the two ZIP files?
<ali1234> why doesn't the qt creator wizard create a folder for my project?
<danvaly> quick question
<gentime> i was wondering if any could help with this error i get after i try to run phablet-flash onto my N7 --------------------------------failed to copy '/tmp/tmp_IE1aZ' to '/cache/recovery/command': Permission denied Error while excetuting adb push /tmp/tmp_IE1aZ /cache/recovery/command Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an
<danvaly> does anyone tryed to install ubuntu on asus transformer tf101
<danvaly> ??
<ogra_> danvaly, not ported yet ...
<danvaly> thanks
<ogra_> i have a spare one lying here, i'll probably give it a shot next weekend if nobody did it before
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: nops, any order is fine
<Soban> is it possible to have ubuntu on a nexus 7 without rooting it ?
<ogra_> rooting ?
<ogra_> you dont need to root a nexus
<ali1234> you do need to unlock the bootloader though
<ogra_> you need to unlock the bootloader though
<ogra_> LOL
<Soban> lol
<ogra_> (which will wipe all your data)
<Soban> ogra_: does it work greater that android ?
<Soban> ogra_: i don't have any thing on it (almost)
<ogra_> once it is ready it will, yes
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: just finished flashing and it booted up first time in less than a minute, looks beautiful!
<ogra_> currently it is a developer preview
<rsalveti> ultrabenosaurus: cool, enjoy :-)
<ultrabenosaurus> rsalveti: thanks for your help today, sorry if I was asking silly questions! :D
<ultrabenosaurus> ogra_: thanks for your help today, sorry if I was asking silly questions! :D
<ogra_> there are no silly questions
<ogra_> only impatient supporters :)
<ali1234> can someone help me fix my ubuntu-sdk installation?
<mhall119> I bet I could come up with one
<mhall119> :)
<ali1234> it is totally messed up
<ogra_> heh, ask me :)
<mhall119> raring or quantal?
<ali1234> quantal
<ogra_> though i'm on a chromebook currently
<ali1234> i installed the original ppa
<ali1234> then i installed the new one
<ali1234> i also have necessitas installed
<ali1234> it's turned into a giant mess
<mhall119> PPA-hell :(
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> i ppa-purged the old ppa
<ali1234> but i think that has deleted some stuff from new ppa as well or something
<mhall119> wow, our list of device porting targets is growing fast!
<ali1234> i need to clean it all out and start over
<ogra_> yep
<Soban> ogra_: is the operation reversible like getting back to the state it was ?
<ogra_> you can always re-flash to the original android, yes
<Gunstorm> hello guys, i can emulate the ubuntu phone OS to test the features on ubuntu desktop or on windows by a emulator?  and... the apt-get or aptitude isnt implemented rigth?
<ogra_> mhall119, ^^^
 * ogra_ giggles
<rymate1234> Gunstorm, Ubuntu phone is just ubuntu
<rymate1234> so it has apt-get IIRC
<ali1234> eh, not really
<ogra_> Gunstorm, not yet ... we are discussing the right approach for an emulator currently
<ali1234> it has apt-get... it does not have X11 so virtually nothing from standard repos will work
<mhall119> ogra_: see, I told ya :)
<ali1234> except command line stuff... and it has no command line
<Gunstorm> thanks ^^  4 the answers ^^
<ali1234> and..... yes, we need an emulator
<Soban> ali1234: no x11 ?? so how it shows the stuff ?
<ali1234> is there a reason we can't build an image which targets android sdk emulator?
<ali1234> Soban: magic
<Soban> ali1234: no really
<ogra_> Soban, the android display server
<Tigrouzen> surfaceflinger
<Tigrouzen> Opengl ES 2.0
<ali1234> is this ubuntu-sdk actually supposed to be able to build for the phone and then push to it?
<ogra_> yes
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> well, it doesn't work :(
<ali1234> i only have desktop-build and desktop-debug
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, you talk about phablet ppa ubuntu source ?
<ali1234> yes
 * Soban thinks he will wait for the real release or at last when he saw some one using ubuntu on his phone/tablet 
<Soban> or android don't work good enough
<doomlord> is wayland anything to do with ubuntu-tablet ditching x11 or is it completely different
<ali1234> no
<ogra_> completely different
<doomlord> it just goes through gl directly?
<Gunstorm> if the ubuntu phone os use de android display server with open gl es 2.0... the video drivers will not be a problem on the poting... rigth?
<Soban> ogra_: what software you can have on it ?
<netcurli> ali1234: you have to use the option under Build->Ubuntu->Run in Ubuntu device
<ogra_> Gunstorm, exactly
<ali1234> Gunstorm: yeah that's the point
<Gunstorm> cool
<Gunstorm> ^^
<Soban> :)
<Gunstorm> a last boring question... i promisse xD have some projects to create generic drivers for wifi, video, sound and another things and create an.... 'generic ubuntu phone os "distro"' to install on phone and a similar thing to the apt-get to download specifc drivers when it launch? ... xD only questions/suggest
<ogra_> Soban, well, everything in ubuntu ... but you wont be able to run graphical X11 apps
<ali1234> netcurli: ah i see. how strange
<Soban> ogra_: some one sayed no terminal ?
<ogra_> Soban, the apps for the touch UI still need to be written, thats the purpose of this preview
<Tigrouzen> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team
<doomlord> heh back to square one with no X11, just need to get all those terminal programs running!
<ali1234> what happened to "the same code will run everywhere?"
<ogra_> there is ssh and adb for remoter terminals ...
<ogra_> and there will be a terminal app too later
<ali1234> hmm qt creator needs ssh on devce?
<netcurli> ali1234: you can set this up under the Devices tab
<ali1234> scp -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -P2222 qmltest.tar.bz2 phablet@127.0.0.1:~
<ali1234> wat
<ogra_> dont run the SDK on the teblet :P
<ali1234> i'm not
<ali1234> "enable port forward to device from localhost"
<ali1234> waaaaaat
<Soban> ogra_: it look very great keep the good work :)
<ali1234> none of these buttons work
<netcurli> ali1234: you need "Enable developer mode"
<ali1234> and how do i do that?
<netcurli> there should be a large button there
<netcurli> under Devices
<popey> the buttons work for me ali1234
<ali1234> there is one that says "disable developer mode"
<netcurli> then you already have enabled it
<mutantkeyboard> hi guys
<ali1234> i never clicked the button
<ali1234> anyway, this doesn't work
<ali1234> it just tries to connect to localhost and then fails
<mutantkeyboard> somebody asked me yesterday how to change a time or timezone ... I wrote an article on XDA http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38467029&postcount=562
<ali1234> the adb stuff is working
<ali1234> i can see where it pushed the key over adb in messages
<Soban> mutantkeyboard: Hi
<mutantkeyboard> Hello Soban:
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, https://launchpad.net/unity/phablet
<ali1234> yeah, it hasn;t detected the device
<ali1234> /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/device_search (none)
<netcurli> do you have wifi enabled on the device
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> if i run that script manually it detects device
<Gunstorm> after read the reports aboit tests ... i think i will wait to contrib with tests after someone create an port of grub2 or the multiboot(http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CD0QFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.xda-developers.com%2Fandroid%2Fmulti-boot-manager-for-motorola-defy%2F&ei=zsgrUfGmGpS29gTi54B4&usg=AFQjCNG_v5hMTEyhYp-kt1N470zztJYYDQ&bvm=bv.42768644,d.eWU)  to install the ubuntu and 
<ali1234> installing openssh-server manually...
<mutantkeyboard> ali1234 what device do you have problems with?
<mutantkeyboard> who is in the group ubuntu-phone? can I get the invite please
<mrgoodcat> they merged channels
<mrgoodcat> ubuntu-phone people are in here now
<crypticmofo> people = peeps
<turizm> peeps= peep shows
<mutantkeyboard> I see... I tried to join ubuntu-phone and it says channel is invite only
<mutantkeyboard> I was like ... what on earth???
<genii-around> mutantkeyboard: It goes to #ubuntu-touch now
<ali1234> ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -p2222 phablet@127.0.0.1 "bash -ic 'qmlscene /home/phablet/qmltest/qmltest.qml --desktop_file_hint=/home/phablet/qmltest/qmltest.desktop'"
<ali1234> /home/phablet/qmltest/qmltest.qml <- this file does not exist
<ali1234> the project wizard only creates one qml file and it is called /home/phablet/qmltest/qml/qmltest/main.qml
<ali1234> and running that in qmltest does nothing
<netcurli> what project type did you use?
<mutantkeyboard> ali1234 did you use ubuntu simple project?
<ali1234> qt quick 2
<ali1234> i don't have "ubuntu simple project"
<fmunozs> mhall119,  thanks :) I see that the png images were not submitted (which is good as i'm currently using twitter.com ones while we do graphics)
<mutantkeyboard> ali1234 you need to update QT creator to version 2.7.0beta
<mutantkeyboard> there will be ubuntu components
<ali1234> and where do i get that?
<mutantkeyboard> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install in step 1
<mutantkeyboard> you have ppa for the phablet team and just do sudo apt-get upgrade
<mutantkeyboard> and install tools
<mutantkeyboard> that's it
<ali1234> i have done that
<mutantkeyboard> and when you open qt creator
<ali1234> that doesn't even install any qt creator
<Xistance> If adb doesn't work, it is a problem with my kernel right?
<mutantkeyboard> oh sorry I sent you a wrong link
<netcurli> ubuntu-sdk has qtcreator as a dependency
<mutantkeyboard> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<mutantkeyboard> yes indeed but the library is missing by default ...
<ali1234> i have done that too
<ali1234> i have installed the missing library too
<mutantkeyboard> that's odd and you can't run the app from the phone?
<ali1234> no
<netcurli> you should have, when you create a new project under templates->Projects a line "Ubuntu"
<ali1234> because i don't have "ubuntu simple project"
<mutantkeyboard> go to ubuntu software center and search for qt creator you should have 2 there change to the one that says 2.7.0 beta
<popey> ali1234: it's called "Ubuntu UI - Simple" here
<mutantkeyboard> and change it do default
<ali1234> popey: i don't have any ubuntu based templates at all
<mutantkeyboard> if you have QT creator 2.5.0 (precise-ports) it won't work
<ali1234> i have 2.6
<popey> http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging/ubuntu/ is where my qtcreator came from
<ali1234> mine too
<popey>   Installed: 2.7.0~beta-0ubuntu2~raring1~test21
<mutantkeyboard> that's one
<ali1234> ii  qtcreator                 2.7.0~beta-0ubunt amd64
<ali1234> in help->about it still says   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Qt Creator 2.6.82
<popey> do you have ii  ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins                      2.7.0~beta-0ubuntu2~raring1 amd
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<netcurli> ali1234: yes, you can ignore that
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5565862/
<popey> thats what seems to contain them
<popey> ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins 2.7.0~beta-0ubuntu2~raring1~test21
<ali1234> this is not helpful to me :/
<popey> why?
<w00tc0d3> i'm porting backtrack "Kali", the newest unreleased version to the i9300 (SGS3 int), and I need to build the QT libs from source, with the patches Ubuntu made to integrate with Android. Could anyone, please, give me SSH access to a box which is capable of building it in a reasonable time? Thank you :)
<ali1234> when i load up qt creator i see the ubuntu splash screen
<mhall119> well that's something
<ali1234> i just can't create projects
<mhall119> do you have the Devices section on the left too
<mhall119> ?
<ali1234> yes
<thebishop> did anyone manage to write a functioning music player over the weekend?
<ali1234> it is detecting my device now that i installed ssh manually
<popey> when you create a project do you not get this dialog? http://popey.com/~alan/qtwiz.png
<ali1234> yes but the "Ubuntu" category is not present
<popey> and you have ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins?
<ali1234> i have ubuntu-sdk installed
<popey> thats not what I asked ☺
<ali1234> and my apt is not in an incorrect state
<popey> so /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu doesn't exist?
<mutantkeyboard> ali this should show up when you fire up new project http://s8.postimage.org/c9aav0fud/screen.png
<ali1234> popey: it exists
<popey> how about /usr/share/qtcreator/templates/wizards/ubuntu/simple ?
<ali1234> popey: it also exists
<w00tc0d3> anyone?
<popey> stuff in them?
<mutantkeyboard> thebishop I did, but the driver is tricky
<ali1234> yes
<thebishop> mutantkeyboard, which driver?
<mutantkeyboard> nexus sound driver
<thebishop> ah ok
<thebishop> mutantkeyboard, so it's not abstracted?
<mutantkeyboard> it should be, but I'm trying a native access and I downloaded Android factory image for device
<thebishop> ah ok
<mutantkeyboard> playing around ;)
<popey> w00tc0d3: i think that's an unlikely request to get fulfilled here really.
<thebishop> yeah, seems like an odd choice for portability, but if you're having fun i won't stop you
<w00tc0d3> popey: that's apparently true, i think, too busy here,
<popey> w00tc0d3: no, I just think people would be mad to let a random person have ssh access and built tools :D
<w00tc0d3> popey: i apparently know people who did but can't build ubuntu/backtrack on it D:
<w00tc0d3> popey: well, if you know someone, shoot me a pm ;)
<Xistance> I asked this before but if ADB doesn't work, is it a problem with my kernel?
<w00tc0d3> it's your problem
<w00tc0d3> check pc
<Xistance> Works perfectly fine with CM10.1
<Xistance> But I'll recheck
<Xistance> thanks
<ali1234> if i install raring can i do this without ppas?
<ogra_> ali1234, i thinnk there are still some packages missing, so you still need the PPAs, but its getting close
<ali1234> i'll just push my app to phone manually
<ogra_> yeah, for now thats likley the easiest
<Xistance> Well, adb not detecting my device isn't because of my PC. Did anyone else have this problem?
<ali1234> oops... pushed entire git repo by accident... oh well
<ali1234> Xistance: are you porting?
<Xistance> Yeah
<ali1234> what appears on lsusb?
<ali1234> it likely is problem with kernel
<w00tc0d3> did ubuntu change /sbin/init?
<Xistance> Hmm, it doesn't show it as my device
<Xistance> Mine is i9001
<Xistance> it shows
<Xistance> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 04e8:6860 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd GT-I9100 Phone [Galaxy S II], GT-P7500 [Galaxy Tab 10.1]
<ali1234> hum
<ali1234> that's pretty weird
<ali1234> dpm is working on i9001 according to devices wiki
<ali1234> i had no such problems with i9000
<ali1234> although it appears on lsusb : Bus 001 Device 066: ID 18d1:4e22 Google Inc. Nexus S (debug)
<Xistance> I see :(
<ali1234> try to go to recovery and run adb again
<Xistance> works
<Xistance> but this time it shows it as Galaxy Portal/Spice
<Xistance> spica
<jimmy> is there a way to ignore the device being unsupported with phablet-flash
<ali1234> hmmmmm this is weird
<Xistance> Just push the zip to your sdcard and flash
<ali1234> my app runs and i can hear it making sounds when i touch the screen but it doesn't display anything
<Xistance> don't forget the cd image
<jimmy> ok cool
<ali1234> and touch interaction goes to homescreen
<ali1234> do i have to do anything special when i run qmlscene from ssh?
<ali1234> oh, i found it
<ali1234> this is *really* buggy
<ali1234> maybe its cos i used raw QML
<ali1234> hmm now it just segfaults every time
<ali1234> __pthread_gettid -2 Segmentation fault
<Tigrouzen> vnc
<balloons> how do I reboot the device after installing ubuntu touch?
<ali1234> hmm... using ubuntu components doesn't help... it still can't draw to the screen
<balloons> hmm. looks like just holding the button does it if nothing else :-)
<dpm> ali1234, i9003, that's a different one :)
<ali1234> oops, i misread it :)
<ali1234> ubuntuappmanager is segfaulting on a loop
<sergiusens> balloons: abd reboot
<sergiusens> balloons: I mean, adb reboot
<sergiusens> balloons: more details are in the release notes
<balloons> sergiusens, excellent, ty
<balloons> didn't think about adb tools.. d'oh
<GeekSquid> Has anybody tried running ubuntu-tablet on a virtual machine? something tells me it would work really well, I got to see it this weekend at SCALE,... Awesome!, Really Beautiful Interface/UI
<Tigrouzen> GeekSquid, not but i make vnc server with X gnome session on phone
<Tigrouzen> then use vnc
<GeekSquid> I'll give it a try!
<ali1234> ok i tried to run the minimal QML example on ssh and it doesn't work
<ali1234> it runs but no visual output
<ali1234> it doesn't seem to be registering as an application
<Tigrouzen> now im compiling last revision from lp on phone
<Tigrouzen> also quake 3 sdl
<netcurli> ali1234: the apps using the ubuntu template use MainView as root element and have an applicationName property
<ali1234> netcurli: i used the simple template
<ali1234> nothing apears on screen when i run it
<netcurli> you run it directly from the shell or via qtcreator?
<ali1234> from shell
<netcurli> do you get any kind of output?
<ali1234> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5566056/
<netcurli> ok
<netcurli> try running an app on the device, like the phone app for example
<netcurli> and then run your qmlscene command
<ali1234> netcurli: that works... sort of
<ali1234> right edge swipe doesn't work
<ali1234> when i open the app drawer it crashes on terminal
<ali1234> then when i try to switch back to phone app i still see the hello world example
<ali1234> hmmmmmm is random broken?
<ali1234> and now sound has crashed
<ali1234> E/MediaPlayer( 1453): start called in state 64
<shaneo1> oh man i just got word that Ubuntu Touch is not really ubuntu its just a skin is that true
<netcurli> if you consider an ubuntu chroot on top of a minimal cm 10 a skin
<ali1234> ಠ_ಠ
<shaneo1> I don't fully understand, but there are some youtube channels boasting about it and if word gets out and twisted around canonical may as well pack up.  you know what consumers are like and the media
<shaneo1> damn sometimes I wish ubuntu was not so open source.. :-/
<baruch6132> Hey i run the phablet-flash -b and it downloads and then nothing
<baruch6132> Oh 1 sec i thnk checksum was wrong
<mhall119> shaneo1: Ubuntu Touch is not just a skin on Android
<baruch6132> Ik...
<mhall119> shaneo1: it uses Cyanogenmod to run on Android hardware
<Tigrouzen> to comunicate with kernel
<shaneo1> yes I can see the reason behind it.
<shaneo1> and I think its great, but for non geeks I hope this don't become an issue.
<mhall119> shaneo1: think of the use of cyanogenmod as how we use windows in a wubi install
<mhall119> shaneo1: it's only an issue for people who want it to be an issue
<ali1234> that's a terrible analogy
<mhall119> ali1234: I know, but I couldn't think of a better one :(
<mhall119> I was going to go with virtualbox or qemu, but that analogy sucks too
<ali1234> it's more like running ubuntu in a virtual machine on windows
<ali1234> but that is flawed too
<shaneo1> I understand, it slingshots the android kernal drivers to Ubuntu so it just works
<mhall119> shaneo1: long story short, cyanogenmod is there to enable the hardware ,not the software
<shaneo1> thanks mhall119 ;-) makes sense, concidering we don't have ubuntu specific hardware just yet.
<shaneo1> has anyone got QT Creator to work with 13.04 yet? im having issues with the Ubuntu.Component 0.1 imports
<shaneo1> I see workarounds for 12.04, but i guess its early days for 13.04  yet
<ogra_> shaneo1, see the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices .... we released 5 days ago, there are people already working on porting ubuntu-touch to over 20 devices ...
<mainerror> ello
<shaneo1> I know thats great news orga
<mainerror> Still no Ubuntu SDK for raring. :(
<ogra_> shaneo1, thats only possible because android is the bottom layer
<mainerror> ogra_: ikr? It's crazy.
<shaneo1> you think google is ok with this??
<ali1234> chairs will fly
<ogra_> shaneo1, and "porting" essentially means copy paste of some lines, pulling some other code into the tree and doing a successfull build of it
<mainerror> shaneo1: It was open source. ;)
<mainerror> Well, it is open source.
<ogra_> thats all only possible due to the fact that android is underneath
<mhall119> shaneo1: I have it working in 13.04
<matbee> Getting HSPA+ to work probably isn't remotely possible, is it? :)
<ogra_> its opensource, its legal and google needs to be ok with it :)
<shaneo1> yeah I know it was OSS, but if Ubuntu takes off like I feel it will google will rip us apart
<mainerror> mhall119: :o
<mainerror> Like, you have QtQuick2 on raring?
<mhall119> mainerror: yup
<mainerror> That's missing for me. :(
<shaneo1> oh cool mhall119, you know of any step guides
<mhall119> mainerror: did you install ubuntu-sdk package?
<mainerror> Yea.
<mainerror> Even reinstalled it.
<mhall119> that *should* have installed everything you need
<mhall119> do you have an executable named ubuntu-qtcreator?
<shaneo1> I can get it to reboot phone, and reflash the phone etc, but running qml apps flags ubuntu.components import as error
<shaneo1> let me see
<mainerror> mhall119: Yup, but no QtQuick2 in the templates.
<ali1234> mainerror: i have same, on quantal
<ali1234> everything is installed, it just doesn't work
<mhall119> mainerror: did you have the qt5-beta1 PPA installed?
<mainerror> Mhmm, on quantal I'm find.
<mhall119> there were some problems upgrading from the beta PPA
<mainerror> mhall119: uhm, I had only the one's that were in the qt-proper ppa.
<mainerror> I should probably purge everything qt5 and libqt5 related and start over.
<shaneo1> I have this repo  ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper  & ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team
<mhall119> mainerror: I think you still need the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA
<mhall119> but I'm not positive anymore
<mainerror> yea, got that one too.
<mhall119> mainerror: do you have ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins package installed?
<mainerror> Yup, version 2.7.0~beta-0ubuntu
<shaneo1> oh i didn't have ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<mhall119> mainerror: huh, I'm not sure what you're missing then
<IbrahimA> i keep getting errors because some of the git remotes hung up unexpectedly, anyone else have this?
<IbrahimA> when trying to repo sync
<Scognito> hi, I'm trying to compile ubuntu touch for my galaxy s2...I have pulled 2 directories: i9100 and galaxys2common...which one should I use?
<IbrahimA> (trying to port to a new device that has cyanogenmod)
<ogra_> IbrahimA, yes, the git server is massively overloaded
<ali1234> IbrahimA: pm me for fast mirror
<ali1234> (you might need to be registered to pm me)
<shaneo1> is anyone working on a VNC viewer to show Ubuntu Desktop on the phone :-)   (sorry bad joke)
<IbrahimA> oh huh that's kind of surprising
<ali1234> shaneo1: yes, someone said they were working on it earlier
<IbrahimA> im surprised they didn't mirror it to github then
<IbrahimA> if load is a problem
<ali1234> IbrahimA: it's not load, it's connection limit :/
<IbrahimA> oh :(
<IbrahimA> well either way im sure github would have handled it fine
<ali1234> well the trouble is that the way repo works, it checks out one git repo which has a list of others
<ali1234> in a couple of days load will calm down
<ali1234> but then everyone will still have their manifest pointing to github
<IbrahimA> yeah i know how repo works, ive built cyanogenmod before
<ali1234> i think it's bureaucracy more than anything
<shaneo1> i get this error now when I load qt creator: Cannot load plugin because dependency failed to load: ProjectExplorer(2.6.82) Reason: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtcreator/plugins/QtProject/libProjectExplorer.so: Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qtcreator/plugins/QtProject/libProjectExplorer.so: (libQt5Declarative.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<shaneo1> cant see libprojectexplorer in synaptic
<RobbyF> any news in ubuntu touch world @MWC or here?
<shaneo1> ok I had to install libqt5declarative5
<RobbyF> If any devs need webhosting / VPS services please pm me and i'll offer it free for a month or so.
<mainerror> Oy ... I think I've just removed qt packages that were needed ... should not have deleted the qt4 packages. :D
<epertinez> hi
<shaneo1> Oh doing that could have nasty problems with your ubuntu desktop... I noticed that a lot of stuff are connected.
<shaneo1> hi
<mainerror> Well yea,  that obviously was not a smart move. :D
<epertinez> I don't know if there is a way to reload past conversation in irc, so i am sorry if that has already been asked.
<shaneo1> see you in about 30 minutes after os reinstall :-D
<epertinez> has anybody tried to compile against exopc?
<mainerror> Nah, I'll just reinstall packages as I observe the need. :)
<mainerror> Not that problematic.
<ali1234> epertinez: it's only really viable to port to android devices at this point
<baruch6132> Just finished installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 7
<epertinez> ok, thank you. I thought i386 should be easy, as long as ubuntu comes from there.
<ali1234> epertinez: it will come, but not yet
<ali1234> epertinez: the system is split in half, android base + ubuntu chroot
<ali1234> and the ubuntu part is specially modified to use android drivers
<epertinez> oh, i didn't knew it.
<baruch6132> When it's finished will it be android base?
<epertinez> so it is like ubuntu for android but ubunut rulling?
<ali1234> epertinez: no, it's not like that at all
<mainerror> baruch6132: What do you mean?
<ali1234> epertinez: ubuntu for android runs under virtualization with a normal kernel. this is running on an android kernel.
<baruch6132> Like when ubuntu is actually on phones and retail, will it be android based?
<dank101> baruch6132, maybe...
<epertinez> its ubunut with android kernel then (more or less).
<ali1234> epertinez: yes, android kernel and also android drivers... which requires some tricks because android uses different libc
<epertinez> androidx86 worked on exopc, so that could give me hope...
<ali1234> epertinez: the actual UI could be run on any Qt system, if you repackaged it all, but the infrastructure isn't in place to do that yet
<mainerror> mhall119: I think the Ubuntu SDK just doesn't like me. Just manually removed all qt packages and reinstalled them from the PPAs. Still nothing. :(
<epertinez> ok. ali1234, thank you very much. youu've been extremely helpfull.
<shaneo1> im starting over with 12.10 in a Vbox
<shaneo1> not quite ready for 13.04 yet
<popey> 13.04 is broken in vbox anyway
<shaneo1> in vbox if you want 13.04 insall 12.10 then upgrade
<shaneo1> is there a website with a list of apps being worked on other than the core apps?
<popey> shaneo1: no, upgrading wont work
<netcurli> shaneo1: https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/hKR6xsi33cf
<shaneo1> great thanks netcurli
<shaneo1> what command are you using popey
<shaneo1> to upgrade
<popey> its not the upgrade that's broken
<popey> it's compiz in 13.04
<shaneo1> oh right yeah of course
<ali1234> lol... compiz
<shaneo1> I know what a joke
<ali1234> you could always switch to gnome classic
<shaneo1> eek
<shaneo1> boring
<ali1234> runs well in vbox
<ali1234> unlike... pretty much everything else
<shaneo1> i remember when 10.10 worked like a dream
<popey> yeah, you could use some other desktop of course
<ali1234> yes, 10.10 was best :)
<ogra_> compiz runs fine on my raring chromebook ...
<ali1234> but enough of that :)
<shaneo1> thats the day I ditched windows 7
<popey> indeed
<ogra_> popey, you should just switch to a sane processore architecture :)
<popey> Why yes, I have been considering going back to Z80.
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> on your wrist watch you mean (btw, that casio is a beauty)
<ali1234> can i run ubuntu touch on this? : http://www.wilson.co.ltd.xfou.com/kingbig.jpg
<shaneo1> i still have my Z80+ in the loft at my parents with a lot of cassette games ZX Spectrum 128A+ with a light gun :)
<popey> yeah ☺
<shaneo1> ali1234 the screen is way to big
<ali1234> but it has Z80 cpu...
<drap> rst $38
<IbrahimA> hmm Z80 was also in the original game boy and TI 83 right?
<bcurtiswx> where should one talk about app devel issues for ubuntu mobile apps ?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: here i guess
<bcurtiswx> im trying to use QtQuick.LocalStorage but i get errors of QSQLITE driver not loaded but don't know how to add it.
<popey> bcurtiswx: qtdeclarative5-localstorage-plugin is probably missing, apt-get it
<bcurtiswx> popey, i have that
<fmunozs> file:///usr/share/notepad-qml/Models/DataModel.qml:103: Error: Driver not loaded Driver not loaded
<fmunozs> that error bcurtiswx?
<fmunozs> QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE driver not loaded
<bcurtiswx> fmunozs, yes
<fmunozs> and that
<popey> i found i got that error the first time, not the second
<fmunozs> yea, same issue here just installed localstorage plugin
<bcurtiswx> i already installed it yesterday, still get this error, at the top i added "import QtQuick.LocalStorage 2.0"
<bcurtiswx> this may be a stupid question, does order of import play any role in things working or not ?
<goga> hi
<bcurtiswx> fmunozs, foudn the fix,
<bcurtiswx> fmunozs, sudo apt-get install libqt5sql5-sqlite
<fmunozs> bcurtiswx, nice! I was searching for libqt5sql-lite
<bcurtiswx> so how should we save sqlite data between app sessions?
<bcurtiswx> or maybe a better understanding of sqlite. I create a new database, where does that database go ?
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: it goes into a file, cos that's what sqlite does
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, thx. where does this file disappear off to ?
<ali1234> that's up to you as developer
<ali1234> you set the name you want
<bcurtiswx> i've specified no location yet, where would a default location be ?
<ali1234> i have a feeling that if you don't specify a location it makes a database in memory only
<ali1234> but i'm not 100% sure of that
<ali1234> and i've never used SQLite in QML
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, i quit the app and started it up again and new entries show
<ali1234> ssh into tablet and run find -iname '*.sqlite'
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, ok. thanks
<ali1234> you might also check QDeclarativeEngine :: offlineStoragePath()
<BHSPiMonkey> Hello all. Is it fairly simple to get from a desktop 13.04 installation on a nexus 7 to the new interface? Perhaps something as simple as apt-get install ubuntu-touch?
<ali1234> BHSPiMonkey: hi :)
<ali1234> no, it's not nearly that simple
<BHSPiMonkey> wonderful :P
<ali1234> there's some deep magic going on. ubuntu-touch runs on top of android, and uses android drivers
<BHSPiMonkey> oh my
<ali1234> i don't think the flashing tool works if you have ubuntu-arm on the phone already
<ali1234> but you can flash it manually
<BHSPiMonkey> I wonder why they didn't just build it out on top of the existing ubuntu port
<ali1234> BHSPiMonkey: because the idea is to make it run on *any* android phone
<BHSPiMonkey> ali1234: I'm currently multibooting
<ali1234> android as BSP
<ali1234> BHSPiMonkey: i'm not sure if that makes it more complicated...
<barry> is anybody else getting spammed by fox_yrjkmk on the mailing list?  (i.e. hundreds of messages but just from that addr)?
<ali1234> ubuntu touch is supposedly compatible with multirom
<ali1234> but this is not supported
<BHSPiMonkey> right
<ali1234> try xda forums
<ali1234> the roms are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<ali1234> you need all the "grouper" ones, plus quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<BHSPiMonkey> are these standard clockworkmod-compatible zips?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> well they are CWM compatible
<ubuntubhoy> There are flashable zips on XDA
<ali1234> as for "standard"...
<BHSPiMonkey> what's the difference between the zips on cdimage and the "flashable" zips on xda?
<ali1234> i have no idea
<BHSPiMonkey> I take "flashing" to mean installing via the cwm recovery menu
<ali1234> normally android roms are one big zip... these are split up for some reason
<ubuntubhoy> they push via the installer
<ali1234> BHSPiMonkey: it's certainly possible to install these that way
<ali1234> but i don't know what will happen to your existing install if you do
<ali1234> also you might need to format some partitions or you might run out of space
<ubuntubhoy> and if you nandroid first, copy it to an external source
<ubuntubhoy> some have 'went missing'
<BHSPiMonkey> I have the 32gb n7, I should be okay I think
<ali1234> better to be safe
<BHSPiMonkey> ubuntubhoy: stolen by sabdfl!
<ubuntubhoy> its not a space issue
<BHSPiMonkey> I was answering the "you might run out of space" message
<ali1234> well, there's not one big partition...
<BHSPiMonkey> which sounds like a space issue at first glance
<ubuntubhoy> no
<ubuntubhoy> you have dif partitions
<ubuntubhoy> regardless of 8,16,or 32G
<ali1234> basically you need a minimum of 1.5GB free on /data due to way it unpacks
<bcurtiswx> if i want qml to take the text of a ListItem and make it strikethrough, how would I do that?
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: you can style Qt elements with CSS
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-26
<ali1234> i don't know exactly how, but it's going to be like a "style" property or something
<IbrahimA> hmm what do you do if /data is smaller?
<IbrahimA> i was going to try to build an image for my old phone but it definitely doesnt have 1.5GB on /data
<ali1234> IbrahimA: if data is smaller than 1.5GB... you;re gonna have a bad time
<IbrahimA> though someone did a port for i9000 which is basically what my phone is based on, so maybe they did something smart
<ali1234> i9000 has exactly 1.5GB /data, so i had to format it before flashing rootfs zip
<IbrahimA> i know the cyanogenmod guys have been doing crazy hacks and repartitioning stuff to make cm10 work on galaxy s devices
<IbrahimA> oh huh
<ali1234> yeah i had CM10 on the i9000 before porting
<IbrahimA> well i have a cdma variant, i500, i think it might have a smaller /data partition but im not sure
<IbrahimA> i think i actually blew up my cm10 install at some point on this phone lol, it's not booting
<IbrahimA> the cdma galaxy S devices are so shakey :/
<ubuntubhoy> IbrahimA: Data2SD may work
<IbrahimA> ah
<IbrahimA> i guess i can probably add a mount point more specifically so that less frequently accessed stuff is on SD
<IbrahimA> though i dunno how to do that exactly on android (no fstab right?)
<ubuntubhoy> search for darktreamours apps2sd script
<ubuntubhoy> or search for the int2sd thread on XDA by a little Croatian dude called davor
<ubuntubhoy> it then gets built into the kernel
<IbrahimA> hmm ill look at this later i guess too much stuff wrong with this old phone right now
<IbrahimA> thanks tho
<ali1234> QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match. Previously registered TypeFlags(0x103), now registering TypeFlags(0x3).
<ali1234> ^ this is what happens when i try to use Ubuntu Components on desktop now
<crypticmofo> hi all just wondering something .. somebody scared me th eother day
<crypticmofo> will there ever be a ubunt-phone / CDMA
<crypticmofo> if there is it will give us verizon customers / CDMA hope for a new os on our phones
<bcurtiswx> css styling seems like a bad way to go about changing ListItem font styles
<bcurtiswx> it removed the ubuntu font
<rambo> Does anybody knows why Ubuntu Touch running on Nexus 7 not able to see QtQuick.particles module?
<rambo> Hello ?
<rambo> please help?
<shaneo1> whats up
<shaneo1> rambo??
<shaneo1> oh i cant help with what you are asking
<chriadam> rambo: try running with QML_IMPORT_TRACE=1
<chriadam> what is your QML2_IMPORT_PATH set to?
<krabador> do you know where look the development changelog?
<bcurtiswx> hmm qt doesn't seem to like a for loop for ListItem.Standard
<bcurtiswx> is there another way I can do a loop of ListItem.Standard ?
<AdamOutler> HI.  I'm having a problem with installing QT properly.
<AdamOutler> It's missing the "create new>applications" tab
<AdamOutler> I'm trying to figure out how to build an Ubuntu Touch app, but I'm really hitting a wall here.  I think i've done everything according to the instructions, but I'm stuck.
<trapntan> Still trying to get the extract-files.sh to work from a CM build for Toro, anyone have any luck?
<AdamOutler> trapntan, toro is generally a low-maintained variant.  I'm sorry I can't help.
<trapntan> used this file from CM"s github https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_toro/blob/ics/extract-files.sh
<trapntan> but all I get is 'not found', the script was not in the repo
<justjusten> traptan, thats the error you get when you try to run the script?
<bcurtiswx> hmm, i wonder how I would do a ListItem.Standard loop
<trapntan> justjusten: yeah like the script isn't there, but I have to add it manually
<trapntan> it is there for maguro, but was missing for toro so I grabbed it from github
<AdamOutler> trapntan, put set -x at the top of the script which may give you more output.
<AdamOutler> on a line of it's own... set -x
<AdamOutler> that will at least tell us what the problem is
<justjusten> oh well nevermind, I just missunderstood the problem.  I dont know whats going on in that case
<quincyattUser> Hello, I tried to porting ubuntu-touch to my device yesterday (the quincyatt by samsung) and had some troubles with brunch. I was wondering if anyone could spare some time to help me
<quincyattUser> I've followed the porting guide to the dime (or as close as I could get, anyways) so I have everything downloaded and configured.
<AdamOutler> I'm missing the option to "Create new>Application" from Qt to develop a Ubuntu Touch app.  What do I do?
<AdamOutler> How do I fully uninstall QT and all settings/
<AdamOutler> ?
<quincyattUser> Try the purge flag of apt-get (apt-get  --help for more info. Look for the purge flag)
<jimufa> Is asus tf700t suported?
<jimufa> I have one I wish to tray
<AdamOutler> quincyattUser, i'm asking how to uninstall it fully, not redownload it.
<quincyattUser> Yeah, purge uninstalls and removes all settings / directories affiliated with it.
<jimufa> It is correct apt-get purge
<quincyattUser> [From apt-get --help]
<quincyattUser> purge - Remove packages and config files
<jimufa> purge what you want
<quincyattUser> I guess the command would be [sudo apt-get purge qt*]
<quincyattUser> Don't quote me on that, though
<AdamOutler> ah, i thought that purged the apt-get cache
<AdamOutler> didn't know it did settings too
<AdamOutler> i'm used to having to remove a folder or something.
<quincyattUser> Was anyone able to correctly compile a working build through the instructions provided by the porting guide?
<jimufa> Hey can you help me can i install ubuntu-touch on asus tablet tf700t
<quincyattUser> I'm having an issue where, during the brunch command, the thing gives out a bunch of errors and then ends with:
<quincyattUser> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_quincyatt'
<quincyattUser> ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<bcurtiswx> if i wanted to create a whole bunch of ListItems.Standard using a loop, how would I. Can't seem to think of the right way
<quincyattUser> I can tell you what I did to get thus far, but I don't know how much I can help you with jimufa considering that my build never fully deployed.
<krabador> where can i look development changelog?
<jimufa> I just asking If you know if asus tf700t is supported?
<quincyattUser> Oh, let me check.
<quincyattUser> Check here and scroll to the bottoms https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices I think it's there
<jimufa> Ok tanks
<justjusten> has anyone built using evervolv as the base instead of cm?
<AdamOutler> justjusten, is that a device-specific ROM?
<justjusten> AdamOutler, no its kinda like cm but on github they have branches for ubuntuphone.  Im wanting to port to the touchpad
<AdamOutler> justjusten, it's just a bit more than a device-specific ROM.  it supports 7 devices.
<lkrasner1> hey, just curious if anyone has worked at all towards porting to the acer iconia a500.  old device so I doubt it, but I'd love to give it a shot.
<justjusten> AdamOutler, this is what I was looking at https://github.com/Evervolv/android_device_hp_tenderloin/tree/jellybean-ubuntuphone, I dont think that they had tenderloin(touchpad) listed as supported on there site but I found that and Im just kinda confused
<lkrasner1> If not I might give it a shot at some point, but as a busy student, I doubt anything will happen soon! lol
<AdamOutler> ah ha! got it
<AdamOutler> that purge did the trick
<quincyattUser> Nice to hea
<quincyattUser> *hear
<quincyattUser> But if anyone has compiled a custom build by the porting guide successfully, please could you help me
<lkrasner1> it seems fairly straightforward, but if any of you have ever tried to port over cm or aokp or something, you know how deceiving that can be. make sure you have plenty of coffee around
<quincyattUser> Yeah, I followed the entire guide to the letter but received some strange brunch errors in the end. Happen to know brunch well enough to help me?
<lkrasner1> lol, not even getting through brunch!  that's when you know you're fucked
<lkrasner1> anyways, I doubt it
<lkrasner1> at least with android there is just so much code that it alwyas fails about 99999999999999 times before you finally get it to compile
<lkrasner1> I'm guessing this will be the same story.  It's all about googling the hell out of every error you get, fix it, build again getting about 30 seconds further, and repeating
<quincyattUser> *sigh* I guess you're right. Thanks for the help.
<quincyattUser> On to google!
<lkrasner1> lol, no problem, just don't give up
<lkrasner1> and get some sleep
<cronojay> has there been any progress for d2att port
<RobbyF> I think it's done.
<RobbyF> dank101 is all over it though.
<cronojay> Yea havent seen much on any forums
<RobbyF> development is all over at the moment.
<RobbyF> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165417
<cronojay> I heard there were device specific issues
<ubunballs> is it possible for me to at least have the right time on my phone  :)
<ubunballs> anybody home? how do i set the clock on ubuntu touch
<AdamOutler> I think now is the time to ragequit trying to develop apps that will run on-device
<AdamOutler> I'm just sick of it.
<AdamOutler> no error messages, it just doesn't run.
<ubunballs> well if you can't get a clock to work on the phone, i say throw in the towel and scrap the project and sniff my stinkin ubunballs ya bunch of homoz
<dmj_nova> AdamOutler: It doesn't run?
<dmj_nova> You're following the instructions and using QtCreator?
<pigeonor> so it is my understanding that canonical will release the base update but it is up to individual devs to make sure it works on your particular phone?
<gilthethrill> when can we expect a fully functioning Ubuntu Touch OS?
<AdamOutler> dmj_nova, yes
<kia> hi
<nexwave-mat> Hello, im trying to port and simply wondering if the following means anything to someone, E/qdoverlay(  191): cannot open framebuffer(2) E/qdoverlay(  191): initOverlay failed E/qdcopybit(  191): open_copybit: dlsym ERROR E/qdhwcomposer(  191): FATAL ERROR: copybit open failed.
<nexwave-mat> I edited a few copybit lines in order to correct an invalid integer build error but when bootinh ubuntu touch the screen remains blank
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone trying to get Ubuntu Touch working on Acer Iconia Tablets?
<nexwave-mat> by removing my edits i get the following errors; hardware/qcom/display-caf/libcopybit/copybit_c2d.cpp: In function 'int blit_copybit(copybit_device_t*, const copybit_image_t*, const copybit_image_t*, const copybit_region_t*)':
<nexwave-mat> hardware/qcom/display-caf/libcopybit/copybit_c2d.cpp:1364:55: error: narrowing conversion of 'dst->copybit_image_t::w' from 'const uint32_t {aka const unsigned int}' to 'int' inside { } is ill-formed in C++11 [-Werror=narrowing]
<sergiusens> nexwave-mat: do some casting to fix it hackishly
<mrgoodcat> identify fsmor;08
<mailer> did anyone try to port ubuntu-phone to another devices?
<wastrel> it seems like people have been doing that and i think there's even an official page with links
<wastrel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mailer> i cant find it
<mailer> ah. ty
<Ursinha> ali1234, hey, I followed your instructions to flash i9000 and made my way to flash i9000b, thanks :)
<Ursinha> ali1234, apparently modem isn't working, but camera, sound, wifi and playing videos is working fine
<justjusten> I keep getting No rule to make target `out/host/linux-x86/bin/mkimage', needed by `out/target/product/tenderloin/boot.img' when trying to compile ubuntu phone for the touchpad with a evervolv base
<horzal> I just installed the touch dev preview on my nexus 7, and I can't get the device to respond to touch after a reboot.
<justjusten> Can anyone help or point me in the right direction?
<horzal> Never mind, I don't know how to use it is all
<phrixious> o/
<phrixious> just a quick question, is it possible to load ubuntu phone on non Nexus devices (in particular, a Galaxy S2?)
<wastrel> phrixious: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<wastrel> but also http://www.xda-developers.com/android/ubuntu-touch-next-generation-os-or-just-another-skin/
<phrixious> sweet, thank you so much
<Ricky310711> thoughts on ubuntu touch?
<ESphynx> hey guys, I'm really hoping to hop in to that whole Ubuntu Mobile thing with Ecere :) Would anyone be interested in offering guidance or better yet helping me making it happen?
<Ricky310711> @<ESphynx>     its quite a simple guide, you could actually install the rom via copying and pasting in terminal, be sure to backup you current .img          https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch     if you still need help installing ubuntu find me on xda.com at http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5105831 and message me!
<dholbach> good morning
<Courtenay> hello
<Courtenay> anyone know is reinstalling a custom recovery wipes your device?
<Courtenay> anyone alive? :/
<Courtenay> sorry i had no idea that was an irc command
<toXel> Courtenay: do you have ubuntu installed on your device and now want to go back to android?
<DragunKorr> whats the word birds
<DragunKorr> ant break thrus
<DragunKorr> nice me neither lol
<DragunKorr> sup kali?
<ctvoigt> hello guys, is it possible to install ubuntu-touch as packages to the desktop version of ubuntu 12.10? i'm running ubuntu on my wetab and would like to test the new beautiful ui ;)
<jounih> anyone managed to get ubuntu touch running on a 1080p phone yet?
<mobio> hi guys
<mobio> just a quick question
<mobio> is there 3g support for tilapia (nakasig)?
<mobio> anyone?
<ogra_> there is no 3g networking support at all yet, only wifi and gsm calls
<toXel> ogra_: is there anywhere a bug-tracker or something like that for ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> not yet, its in the works (though there wont be much bug triage yet, the whole system is WIP)
<ax562> how's it going on the front line?
<df1e> hi
<ax562> hi
<trigigi> hi
<trigigi> does the installation of ubuntu touch on the GNex also wipe out the recovery and SDCard?
<trigigi> does the installation of ubuntu touch on the GNex also wipe out either the recover or SD Card? (sorry just fixing the grammar)
<ax562> believe so...but not 100%
<Yami_> Hello
<toXel> Hi
<Yami_> Someone installed Ubuntu on the S3?
<Yami_> Someone installed Ubuntu on the S3?
<zotona> hi! it is possible what a future releases of Ubuntu touch will have a hdmi support for nexus devices??
<popey> zotona: if the hardware supports it, possibly.
<nagu> Is dual boot opton available now in ubuntu touch ?
<Yami_> I tryied to install it on Samsung Galaxy S3, it install correctly but doesn't start with Ubuntu, it starts with cyanogenmod :S Som help please?
<popey> zotona: devices like the nexus 7 don't support hdmi over the usb port unfortunately, hardware limitation
<nagu> Is dual boot opton available now in ubuntu touch ?
<Belebe> Hi
<toXel> hi
<Belebe> Am happy you are there
<Belebe> Now let go straight to my point
<Belebe> I am just too excited, hmmmm
<Belebe> Ok
<Belebe> I have an intel atom n2600 1.6 GHz cpu tablet can I intall the ubuntu touch on it
<Belebe> the memory is 2 gb
<Belebe> are you guys there?
<grizmawe> Belebe, Im not sure if there is an x86 build yet...
<Belebe> ok
<zotona> popey: nexus 7 have a slimport. and many other devices have mhl.  Ubuntu phone have support Slimport, MHL tech?
<Belebe> The other thing is, I try installing the 12.10 on it, it detected all hardware correctly, like camera, bluetooth, touch works alright during intallation
<Belebe> but after installation, it start booting and stop at the black and white screen and ends there.  Any help?
<wanggjghost> Hi, anyone know how to change the language of Phabulous, or where could I find the src of the core framework packages(or translate them), I read the porting guide, but still can't find the src
<giryan> Hi everyone, relatively quick Q.
<wanggjghost> any gitweb site for phabulous core app packages?
<wanggjghost> I can help translate, but I need to find the src first :p
<giryan> I'm just flashing my galaxy nexus for the first time, and it copied autodeploy, & printed "The device needs to be unlocked for the following to work". & asked me to sudo, but now it's just saying <waiting for device> the phone's just stopped on the fastboot screen.
<giryan> shall I just boot it?
<wanggjghost> U need to unlock your devices first
<giryan> it's unlocked already, sorry, forgot to mention that
<wanggjghost> hrm, maybe something wrong with your usb setting
<wanggjghost> does adb works on your PC?
<giryan> I've adbed to it, been in shell, I saw autodeploy.zip in the /sdcard
<wanggjghost> don't know, does fastboot binary works? I'm on linux mint, and not use sudo permission, just follow the flash guide
<corden> hello guys. just wan to ask is MainView is on the Ubuntu-SDK since when I used it i got an error .
<dpm> corden, yes, MainView is in the SDK. Which version of Ubuntu are you running, and which PPA did you install the SDK from?
 * giryan sighs
<giryan> sorry, sorted now
 * giryan was using virtualbox
 * giryan needed to let it see the USB device
<giryan> thanks wanggjghost :)
<corden> hi dpm, I'm using ubuntu 12.04, i used the Qt 5.0.1 offline version and extracted/compiled the qt-components-ubuntu_0.1.24~quantal1.tar.gz.
<corden> i was able to run the demo/sample sdk app.
<corden> and also currency converter app
<corden> any help guys.....
<ali1234> Ursinha: mobile data doesn't work on any phone currently
<Mirv> I'm copying qtchooser compliant Qt4 for 12.04 to the qt5-proper PPA
<Mirv> which means that also precise users can co-install Qt 4 & 5
<Mirv> (regarding development binaries, libraries haven't been a problem so far either)
 * kalikiana puts QVariant into the uncanny valley: it converts so much, it hurts for real when it returns bullshit
<netcurli> hm.. the libqt5svg5 package from the qt5-proper ppa seems to be missing the plugins/imageformats/libqsvg.so file
<netcurli> Mirv: can you look into this?
<xsacha> mm there was a rename to ubuntu-touch?
<xsacha> so this covers all devices now?
<Mirv> netcurli: thanks, will look into it. with a quick look, it's built but not installed to the packages
<legomaster181> my source code download using phablet-dev-bootsrap fails at "Branching lp:phablet-extras/libhybris into ubuntu/hybris" due to "bzr: not found"  Any idea what's going on?
<ali1234> legomaster181: install bzr
<Wuestenschiff> ;)
<ali1234> xsacha: yes
<legomaster181> Ah, I see, I didn't realize it was a missing package
<ali1234> xsacha: you probably want build-essential as well
<ali1234> oops legomaster181^
<drap> get it :) on Galaxy Note II
<stuphi> I see there is a new build on cdimage.ubuntu.com Any idea if there is a changelog about?
<corden> anybody experiencing MainView error when running app?
<AdamOutler> What do I have to do to get Ubuntu.Components un-underlined in Qt?
<fluxim> Is there documentation available on how to set up ubuntu for phones with an emulator maybe qemu?
<ali1234> fluxim: not yet
<glide007> Hi there
<glide007> do u know if I configure my nexus 4 with dual boot one for android and one for ubuntu?
<fluxim> if I bootstrapped my nexus galaxy once and I want to flash a new version, I have to type phablet-flash. Is this also true, if I use another laptop to perform the task, which has never seen phablet-tools before?
<hourd> glide007: i have done so on a nexus7 using multirom
<glide007> hourd: thanks, i was afraid that rooting will void my phone warranty, is that trie?
<MBaumi> hey dudes
<MBaumi> some1 from canonical here?
<crypticmofo> MBaumi, there incognito
<hourd> glide007: you have to unlock the bootloader to do it, i think that may void warranty
<nexwave-mat> hey everyone. I keep running into a make error and feel like i'm looking over something very basic, such as a missing include.... any help would be appreciated. http://pastebin.com/E1Q5SwyP
<jottidown> Sprint does not consider unlocking bootloader warranty voiding activity
<glide007> hourd: thanks for the info, I will see, if I can give it a try during next weekend
<Tassadar> it really depends on the context
<TToivanen> Hey guys! Could someone link me the "generic" quantal image?
<MBaumi> is ist "Ubuntu for Phones", "Ubuntu Phone" or "Ubuntu Mobile"?
<hourd> glide007: you will also need twrp custom recovery too
<Tassadar> if you lock the bootloader again and flash the factory image, then there is good change nobody's gonna gona care about root
<Tassadar> *only one gonna
<jottidown> trye tassadar
<jottidown> true i meant
<ali1234> fluxim: i think that is correct, yes
<glide007> Tassadar: i understand what you mean:)
<fluxim> ali1234: thanks
<glide007> i will give it a try next weekend, too busy with work this week, thanks a lot all of you!
<glide007> i m going now, take care and have a nice time!
<fluxim> Is 12.10 or 13.04 used to develop with ubuntu for phones? What should be preferred?
<TToivanen> Should I take the MWC-demo version of the image or one of the nightlies?
<ogra_> try a daily :)
<TToivanen> ogra_ Thanks
<mcfly_> I was attempting to port Ubuntu Touch to the TF101 and about 20 minutes into the compile it errors with a java javalib.jar needed by something else, from what I understood it only needed to compile C/C++ and not deal with any java libraries
<mcfly_> is there something i'm missing in this process?
<ali1234> mcfly_: you are correct. you need to rip out java stuff from your device specific repos
<ali1234> let me show you an example...
<ali1234> mcfly_: https://github.com/ali1234/android_device_samsung_aries-common/commit/f10568056214d2fb0a8971bca1a41e13a3ec5b1e
<onlychevys> Hello all, can someone help me with an error? I am trying to build for the hercules T-mobile galaxy S2.
<MBaumi> mcfly : could you send me a mail when you ported it to TF 101 ? would love to have it! mika.baumeister@live.de
<ali1234> onlychevys: maybe, show error
<onlychevys> Thanks:  make: *** No rule to make target `/home/mark/ubuntu/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/mark/ubuntu/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS2Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<onlychevys> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<ali1234> onlychevys: look at the URL i sent to mcfly, you have same problem
<mcfly_> oh ok
<ali1234> onlychevys: you need to find what is building Galaxy2Settings and disable it
<mcfly_> thanks for you rhelp!
<mcfly_> *help!
<onlychevys> Thank you! I am going now
<ogra_> mcfly_, please add yourself to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mcfly_> will do.
<ogra_> thanks !
 * ogra_ is looking forward to a 101 port ... i have one idly lying around 
<TToivanen> ogra_ I would like to do the same thing. Who do I contact?
<nexwave-mat> ali1234: maybe you can set me on the correct path for this build error, http://pastebin.com/E1Q5SwyP ?
<ali1234> TToivanen: you mean add yourself on the wiki? just sign up and do it
<ogra_> yeah, its a wiki
<MBaumi> mcfly_ could you send me a mail right now? not that you forget it and you have the mail saved ;) mika.baumeister@live.de
<mcfly_> i will.....
<vibhav> I should consider porting it too
<TToivanen> ali1234 ogra_ Thanks! Will add myself ;)
<ali1234> nexwave-mat: not sure about that one sorry. looks a bit more involved. first step is find that file that is erroring and figure out what exactly it does
<nexwave-mat> I dug arround on the web and tried a fix for the make error that worked, however then the display driver on the phone simply did not work.
<Arnova10bG2user> wrrup peepz,any word on a new developers preview release for galaxy s i9000 with gsm support? or maybe a rom for a arnova 10B G2 tablet?
<ali1234> gsm data doesn't work on any phone right now
<nexwave-mat> this is the fix I tried, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38399789&postcount=9
<ogra_> Arnova10bG2user, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Arnova10bG2user> don't mean data,just calling:p
<ali1234> i didn't test calling, does it work?
<ogra_> it is supposed to
<ali1234> ogra_: no i mean on my build for i9000 :)
<Arnova10bG2user> yeah i know about the list of devices -_- i was asking it to the geniouses,not just the ones who live off of posts:p
<ogra_> heh
<ali1234> lol
<ogra_> An-IP-BreAKDoWN, thanks for tehse kind words
<MBaumi> just writing a howto in german how to flash ubuntu mobile :)
<ali1234> Arnova10bG2user: i did the i9000 port, ogra_ works for canonical :P
<Arnova10bG2user> yeah well u don't have to be a genious to work somewhere, i just find it kinda sucky that we are stuck with a half working dev preview,i wanna see more
<Arnova10bG2user> and gratz ali
<Arnova10bG2user> your a genious tho
<Arnova10bG2user> porting it yrself
<Arnova10bG2user> me myself i'm not so skilled, so i notice geniousness instantly:p
<ali1234> so did you try calling?
<Arnova10bG2user> yeah
<MBaumi> where can i find all ported versions, included to custom-ported?
<ali1234> and it didnt work at all? or no sound?
<Arnova10bG2user> it doesn't do anything after i give in my number and pressed the phone button
<Arnova10bG2user> didn't do anything,thats why i came here:p
<ali1234> MBaumi: on the devices wiki linked above ^
<Arnova10bG2user> i love your port bro,so i wanna see more xD
<ali1234> i will look into it but i can't promise anything
<MBaumi> ali1234 just found it lol thy
<Arnova10bG2user> and i can't compile it myself cuz i'm always stuck in between commands with my keyboard constantly switching from qwerty to azerty:p
<Arnova10bG2user> nice
<Arnova10bG2user> would love if that would be able
<Arnova10bG2user> with someone like me would it be possible to make my own version for my  arnova 10b g2?
<mcfly_> cya guys later.. thanks for the help!
<ali1234> maybe... i never used cyanogenmod or built an android rom before
<ali1234> however, i do have a lot experience working with linux and ubuntu and especially kernels and git
<Arnova10bG2user> me neither rly :/i have little experience with porting android roms so that i can figure out
<Arnova10bG2user> and i use ubuntu on my old pc so i know some commands :/
<ali1234> does arnova 10b g2 have cyanogenmod port already? because that makes it much easier if it does
<Arnova10bG2user> right now trying aosp+ phablet+ the screen fix
<Arnova10bG2user> maybe that ll get me phone:d
<Arnova10bG2user> well ali do have another question
<Arnova10bG2user> anyway to access the terminal from the developer preview
<Arnova10bG2user> so i could change on the spot?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> you can use adb
<ali1234> adb root; adb shell
<Arnova10bG2user> o so that works in ubuntu too:p
<Arnova10bG2user> didn't know that
<ali1234> then to access ubuntu system ubuntu_chroot shell on adb shell
<Arnova10bG2user> i'm a freshmen at this xD
<ali1234> then you can apt-get install openssh-server if you want
<ali1234> i tested wifi and it works
<ali1234> i am concerned about /efs to be honest
<ali1234> i have had trouble with that before
<ali1234> i haven't checked yet, whether it still works properly
<ali1234> i hope you backed it up like the instructions says...
<Arnova10bG2user> yeah totally
<Arnova10bG2user> but my thingy didn't work,its CM specific i think
<Arnova10bG2user> any less hard stuff i can try, like can i use the tar.gz as patches?
<ali1234> don't understand what you mean... what tar.gz?
<Arnova10bG2user> well if i go to your patches page over at git,and i press to download it i get this tar.gz,and i know that its some sort of executable in linux but can i use it as like a patch in ubuntu touch?
<ali1234> ah no, don't do that
<ali1234> that is a tar gz of the whole source code not just my patches
<ali1234> when you build this, the build system fetches the source for you
<ali1234> so you don't need to download anything manually
<Arnova10bG2user> so how do i get it in the same zip as my rom?
<Arnova10bG2user> i'm getting brainfreeze .... xD
<ali1234> Arnova10bG2user: you have to download 16GB of source code and then build it
<Arnova10bG2user> omg,so without that,i wont be able to do anything more right?
<ali1234> right
<Arnova10bG2user> well
<ali1234> not if you want to make fixes
<Arnova10bG2user> i want fixes, so i need to make my brain itch a lil more xD
<Arnova10bG2user> and couldn't someone get a image the same size as the one you released with some fixes applied? maybe i could ask my friend,who's not on smallband
<ali1234> yes, if they get the source and rebuild it
<MBaumi> could anyone from canonical team send me a private message?
<krabador> the android base, it's only for now, or ubuntu-touch, it's an android based os?
<empinator> Is it a bad idea to try installing ubuntu-touch on a non-Nexus device at this point? Anything I would have to keep in mind if I would try it anyway?
<Arnova10bG2user> i do think android is somewhere under that ubuntu yes
<Arnova10bG2user> don't know in what way tho,but as you need CM 10
<krabador> empinator, if the non-nexus device haven't a stable support on CM10.1, it can be a bad idea, for now
<empinator> ok, thanks
<krabador> empinator, samsung galaxy i9100 will need many works before look a decent preview version
<Arnova10bG2user> so arnova10b g2 is no no too?cuz i ported a nexus 10 rom to it once and that worked so i thaught maybe i could try it again?
<krabador> and for now i said PLEASE CANONICAL, HELP i9100 USERS!!!!
<krabador> :)
<Arnova10bG2user> sorry, i9000 here :s
<krabador> Arnova10bG2user, do you tried ubuntu on it?
<Arnova10bG2user> yeah, and i got it to work why bro?
<empinator> i was looking into trying it on a samsung galaxy note (since i have it lying around)... but probably a bad idea :-)
<Arnova10bG2user> well
<Arnova10bG2user> if you could port the CM rom
<Arnova10bG2user> theres a guide on xda developers
<Arnova10bG2user> then it could be possible :/
<Arnova10bG2user> but i don't think its a good idea
<Arnova10bG2user> its got a different size
<empinator> thought so
<Arnova10bG2user> so it would need a new rezising zip thingy too
<krabador> empinator, for now, exynos based deviced (that haven't a properly good support on cm10.1, because of missing gralloc and hwc) have many problems
<Arnova10bG2user> mine had this zip to make it fit to my screen
<krabador> samsung don't release exynos source, as promised on october
<Arnova10bG2user> same with archos
<Arnova10bG2user> still wayting for the arnova 10b g2 stock roms to come out so i can start working
<Arnova10bG2user> only have a copy of one using it
<Arnova10bG2user> those silly fucks think they can get away with anything :s
<krabador> Arnova10bG2user, really bad deal
<krabador> yes
<Arnova10bG2user> well what you could try
<Arnova10bG2user> look for a CM rom for exynos devices
<Arnova10bG2user> google it
<Arnova10bG2user> maybe
<Arnova10bG2user> and then switch the files from the i9000 rom to that rom
<krabador> i use cm roms by some month
<Arnova10bG2user> will surely work,seeing your still in the cm scene there
<empinator> as much as i would love to try ubuntu touch, i think it's a bit to experimental for me
<Arnova10bG2user> and i don't see what could cause brick damage
<Arnova10bG2user> it is experimental at the beginning but so was android
<Arnova10bG2user> and i still use it now;)
<krabador> i'm a properly cm user, but i can't tell you that cm roms, for now, are a great experience
<genii-around> empinator: But that's where the fun part is!
<empinator> no doubt!
<empinator> ;-)
<Arnova10bG2user> well guys,lets get our heads together
<Arnova10bG2user> we got some working versious
<Arnova10bG2user> versions
<Arnova10bG2user> and we got some coding people
<krabador> missing gralloc and hwc on cm10.1 roms, are daily annoying
<Arnova10bG2user> if they would be so kind to give us a version with the new patches in it,we can go on what they started
<Arnova10bG2user> hwc has a fix tho ride?
<Arnova10bG2user> right?
<drap> i have font rendering artefact, first moment all ok, but after a second fonts starts corrupting. any suggestions? thanks
<krabador> Arnova10bG2user, for some exynos based device, the original jelly beam source code, would be better than cm 10.1
<krabador> drap, sometimes it's needed an hpi fix
<krabador> dpi fix
<Arnova10bG2user> why's that krabador? so its not needed to have CM to go to ubuntu?
<krabador> Arnova10bG2user, yes, ubuntu need some source from cm10.1 as android base, but if the cm10.1 android code is of a non properly good supported device, the result can't be good too
<krabador> then, in some case, it would be better replace the cm10.1 components, with the same of the official source code if available
<Arnova10bG2user> but thats what i'm saying
<Arnova10bG2user> fix up the rom that isn't working correctly for your device,then go to ubuntu:d
<Arnova10bG2user> first thing always needed is a compatible base
<Arnova10bG2user> right?
<ogra_> ubuntu touch just won a prize ! https://twitter.com/silbs/status/306434650895708161/photo/1
<Arnova10bG2user> nice:p
<Arnova10bG2user> would be nice if they helped us fix up these thingies,i want it out of DP and into betaaaa!:d
<krabador> if cm devs are in a noway point, with cm10.1 develop for some device, users with unsupported device, with available official code, if wants ubuntu, should use this last for a better result
<krabador> at least for now that ubuntu development are at the beginning
<krabador> ogra_, ubuntu touch will ever be android based, or the cm10.1 are only for now?
<ogra_> Arnova10bG2user, patience is golden ... the guys at MWC are important to actually get preinstalled devices some day
<genii-around> ogra_: YAY!
<ogra_> krabador, it will likely stay android underneath, but bits will vanish from the default CM and others will be better integrated etc
<ogra_> krabador, CM is simply the best way to retain a large device compatibility
<krabador> ogra_, ok, but ubuntu touch will never be native, then
<ogra_> a preinstalled device where a vendor would work closely with canonical could indeed be different
<ogra_> but for now, android is the only way to get a sane set of drivers
<shadeslayer> just curious, when using phablet-dev-bootstrap with the -c option, will it continue cloning from where it left off?
<shadeslayer> or will it skip a dir that it failed to download?
<ogra_> it should, yes
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I've been cloning for the last couple of days and it keeps failing
<ogra_> yeah, youre not alone
<Arnova10bG2user> ogra:d could you get me a build where i can download test apps and where i can call with a i9000? :p
<ogra_> Arnova10bG2user, we dont do i9000 builds, and yeah, i can get you a userspace with apps and working calls ... call again in three months :P
<ogra_> (or two ... or so)
<Arnova10bG2user> lol
<Arnova10bG2user> do think ubuntu touch should be universal,cuz otherwise theres gonna be lots of people with bricks allright xD
<shadeslayer> so I just want to make sure that I spend so much time cloning it and it fails in the end due to download issues
<shadeslayer> ogra_: yeah, I can understand
<shadeslayer> overloaded servers and what not
<ogra_> shadeslayer, the server has to many open connections atm
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<ogra_> not actually overloaded, the throughput is fine
<drap> krabador, is default dpi from cm .prop not ok?
<shadeslayer> ah
<krabador> drap, not, for some device must be modified
<shadeslayer> ogra_: know anyone who's working on builds for the 2012 HTC One X?
<shadeslayer> ( just want to make sure I don't duplicate effort )
<ogra_> shadeslayer, if there is nothing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices i dont ...
<shadeslayer> oh
<ogra_> we are usually asking people to add themselves there if they work on a port
<shadeslayer> someone *is* working on it
<ogra_> yeah, seems like
<shadeslayer> awesome
<ali1234> i have a mirror of the git if you need it
<krabador> ogra_, where can i look development changelog?
<shadeslayer> ali1234: that would be awesome
<ali1234> shadeslayer: pm
<shadeslayer> okay
<ogra_> krabador, well, in the git tree for the android bits and in every individual package of the ubuntu userspace
<Arnova10bG2user> Orga,when do you think a version will be out with gsm/3G and stuff?:p
<Arnova10bG2user> ogra*
<ogra_> package changelogs are usually in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/
<p3lim> Nice to see the preview out, but I miss a guide or link to one for installing on windows
<ogra_> Arnova10bG2user, no ideas, really, patches to the ofono stack are happily accepted and appreciated though
<p3lim> from*
<p3lim> I have a nexus 4 btw
<ali1234> i might set a daily build for SGS :)
<ali1234> should be pretty easy, just repo sync and then brunch right?
<ogra_> p3lim, there should be howtos out ther how to install with fastboot and adb, that should work from windows as well
<ogra_> if not. use a VM with ubuntu in it ... or a live cd/usb stick
<p3lim> yeah just found one guide by some browsing on xda
<p3lim> want to test it out just to see :)
<Android46> dank101
<Tassadar> hmm
<Tassadar> which kernel source does the daily build use for nexus 7?
<Tassadar> I can't find the commithash from /proc/version anywhere Oo
<ogra_> ubuntu touch presentation is on ... live ... now http://www.mobileworldlive.com/mobile-world-live-tv-live-stream
<ali1234> who is that sitting right of mark?
<ali1234> (his right)
<ogra_> the lead of the mozilla foundation
<ogra_> oh, his right
<ogra_> the moderator
<ali1234> woah who is THAT guy?
<ogra_> jolla
 * ogra_ didnt catch the name fully ... mark something
<ali1234> heh
<Tassadar> ogra_: are you somehow related to touch daily builds?
<Stskeeps> marc dillon
<ogra_> Tassadar, i only publish them atm
<ogra_> Stskeeps, thanks !
<Ursinha> Marc Dillon?
<ali1234> that's geoff blaber
<ali1234> i thought it was
<Tassadar> do you know who is? Because I can't find sources for grouper's kernel which is used in the daily build, it is not the one on phablet.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> it should be
<Tassadar> hashes don't match, kernel says 0901f7b and last commit is http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_kernel_asus_grouper.git;a=commit;h=9e1ebcc298231f000396929f33456b77a82f8346
<ogra_> no idea, sorry, i just grab the finished img's and shuffle them around to cdimage
<rsalveti> Tassadar: it's not using head from there yet
<rsalveti> Tassadar: that should happen hopefully for tomorrow
<Tassadar> okay, thanks
<rsalveti> our first daily was still produced internally based on branches we got for the first public image
<rsalveti> just because we had some great fixes and we wanted people to try
<rsalveti> but sergiusens is working on setting up the public jenkins which will build the images based on phablet.ubuntu.com and a public ppa
<TToivanen> I get "Failed to open /dev/null: Permission denied" when I type command "ubuntu-session". What to do?
<gennro> when is the change to raring going to happen?
<rsalveti> gennro: we'll be working on that over the next few weeks, but I don't have a final date yet
<kaleo> http://www.mobileworldlive.com/mobile-world-live-tv-live-stream
<gennro> rsalveti, awesome thanks
<TToivanen> Can somebody here help me?
<TToivanen> I get "Failed to open /dev/null: Permission denied" when I type command "ubuntu-session". What to do?
<duce> TToivanen, maybe sudo ubuntu-session
<TToivanen> duce Thanks, but now i get this: "sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified"
<duce> mmm
<duce> dunno
<duce> TToivanen, you ssh'd in?
<TToivanen> duce Nope, adb
<TToivanen> should I use ssh?
<duce> if you can, I would try it
<TToivanen> OK I'll give it a try
<duce> you need a tty for sudo
<duce> and adb is not a tty
<duce> afaik
<duce> (I think)
<duce> if that does not work, try ssh -t
<Guest5023> anyone know if there is access to a terminal in ubuntu touch on a nexus 7
<TToivanen> duce How do I install openssh-server on my device without any internet?
<duce> TToivanen, not sure
<ogra_> ssh access is described in the release notes (see channel topic)
<TToivanen> Porting guide suggests this:
<TToivanen> An alternate means of configuring networking is via the phablet-network-setup tool which is part of the phablet-tools package. This script can be used to copy an active Network Manager system settings file from an Ubuntu Desktop ( >= 12.04 LTS ) to the device. It also has some extra options which cause the tool to install network-related packages such as iw and openssh-server.
<t1mp> TToivanen: you'll need the openssh-server packages. You can put them on the device using adb
<duce> ^
<t1mp> TToivanen: ah if you do have a network with internet, I propose you set-up the network on the device first.
<t1mp> TToivanen: phablet-network-setup can be executed when the device is connected to an ubuntu pc using usb cable.
<TToivanen> Command not found. Phablet-network-setup isn't installed along with phablet tools?
<duce> TToivanen, yep
<duce> ~$ phablet-
<duce> phablet-dev-bootstrap  phablet-flash          phablet-network-setup
<bef0rd> shi
<giveen> Do you think it would be better to use my heavily modified kernel or a stock Honeycomb kernel?
<BEC> hello; quick question: will all app's on my desktop/laptop work on the tablets & smart phones (w/o the developer's need to customize them for such devices)?
<duce> BEC, I would think that would be up to those writing the apps...
<duce> imo
<BEC> duce, but isn't Ubuntu for tablets/smart phones advertised as to use the same apps of that in the usc?
<BEC> 1 OS for all devices?
<duce> BEC, sure, for many of the core apps
<BEC> for example, LibreOffice (in the demo's) worked well; was that a special LibreOffice for the phone/tablet or just the same as that of the desktop?
<BEC> aha
<nicholas> hi, where can i download ubuntu images for phlashing.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: TToivanen http://sergiusens.github.com/posts/daily-builds-and-updates-to-phablet-tools.html ...
<TToivanen> sergiusens Thank you. Now I got the command show up.
<TToivanen> Damn it. Now I get "Network connection file "ssid=Toivasten verkko" cannot be read" when I exec phablet-network-setup. Should the network be some special type?
<TToivanen> t1mp ^
<giveen> I have yet to get it successfully ported to my tablet., end up booting up to a blank screen
<TToivanen> giveen did you do the required adb commands?
<TToivanen> After booting to the blank screen
<duce> blank screen <3
<giveen> TToivanen, still working on even getting ADB to work, I don't know what happened to my working adb
<giveen> After the CM upgraded the code to 4.2.2, everything went south
<giveen> And yes, I did update my adb binaries
<evertheylen2> hey all, what should I do if my device isn't supported by phablet-dev-bootstrap ?
<evertheylen2> I get the error: ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Vendor device anzu not supported
<evertheylen2> (anzu= SE Xperia Arc)
<TToivanen> Don't run any switches. Only phablet-dev-bootstrap [folder]
<TToivanen> You use vendor switch -v only for supported devices
<evertheylen2> I would like to port Ubuntu Touch to it, but the guide doesn't mention what to do if it isn't supported by phablet-dev-bootstrap
<evertheylen2> TToivanen: so I should just run it without switches?
<TToivanen> Yes
<evertheylen2> And you're sure it provides me a base so I can continue porting?
<TToivanen> Sure. I did it myself for the One X
<sergiusens> evertheylen2: yes, if you do it without switches and follow the guide you should be fine
<Scognito> trying to compile ubuntu touch for i9100 I get:
<Scognito> no rule to make target "/media/scognito/dati/dev/ubuntu-touch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp", needed for "/media/scognito/dati/dev/ubuntu-touch/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS2Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp"
<evertheylen2> ok. One more thing, CM 10.1 isn't made yet for anzu, is that a problem?
<Scognito> seems it needs some (unneded) java things
<sergiusens> Scognito: remove whatever build rule is including that apk... probably somewhere in devices/samsung/*s2-common (don't recall the exact name)
<TToivanen> evertheylen2 Yes it is a problem
<evertheylen2> lol
<evertheylen2> already thought so
<TToivanen> CM10.1 is needed for a base
<Scognito> galaxys2-common, let me see
<evertheylen2> I think there is an experimental build of it
<evertheylen2> Can I use that?
<sergiusens> evertheylen2: you can try and backport to cm-10 looking though the specific commits we did on the phablet tag
<sergiusens> evertheylen2: or use the experimental one I guess
<TToivanen> evertheylen2 Flash it and if you think it is stable enough, use it
<evertheylen2> but I just don't understand, the image needs to be modified, isn't it?
<TToivanen> Anyone on this channel knows how to use SSH? I'm in need of some help.
<Scognito> sergiusens: you mean I've to edit some .mk thing?
<tzvi>  anyone know what "not enough space in /data" means? when running phablet-flash
<tzvi> and how to fix
<evertheylen2> that reminds me, 1 GB internal memory won't be enough, will it?
<sergiusens> Scognito: exactly,
<Scognito> it is not mentioned in the porting guide, i'm not a newbe but I'm not an expert :) ...I tought a grep APPS * could help, but didn't
<giveen> tzvi, go into your BoardConfig.mk and find the /data line and add more bytes
<tzvi> giveen, where do i find BoardConfig.mk? thanks
<bouzomarcelo> hi everyone, is there a room for spanish?
<vaspolini> Hi, is there any way to keep phablet-flash updated with daily builds automatically?
<vaspolini> as in, daily builds of Ubuntu Touch
<giveen> Are you refering to an update service? Or doing dialy builds?
<vaspolini> making it get the files from /current/
<giveen> Don't think there is right now
<vaspolini> crap, have to make a script for automating it using BASE_PATH then.. No chance anyone has already cooked one up?
<giveen> You want to make a build bot? You can then flash those over daily?
<vaspolini> yes
<giveen> Could try this https://bitbucket.org/shauder/android-build-bot-script/overview
<vaspolini> the files in /current/ are newer than the mwc-demo files, just want the phablet-flash program to get those instead
<vaspolini> giveen: oh, that is not at all what I meant. the current builds are already zipped and ready to go. just wanted to know if I could get phablet-flash to get them from /current/ instead of mwc-demo
<evertheylen2> sergiusens: would this be ok? https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_semc_anzu/tree/jellybean-stable
<giveen> Yeah, not sure then :)
<vaspolini> ok, thanks anyway :) Ill stick around to see if anyone brings this up again
<evertheylen2> Actually, it can count as a question for you all: would this git repo do the job for porting Ubuntu Touch to my SE Xperia Arc (anzu)? https://github.com/cyanogenmod/android_device_semc_anzu/tree/jellybean-stable
<sergiusens> evertheylen2: best bet is to see if cm-10.1 works with that and then get going
<drmarble> build cm-10.1 first, then build ubuntu.
<evertheylen2> I've now started the 15 GB download
<TToivanen> Anyone on this channel knows how to use SSH? I'm in need of some help.
<duce> TToivanen, what do you need help with?
<TToivanen> duce PM'd
<genii-around> Meh. Anyone know which Xoom model smartboyhw is trying to port for?
<giveen> eh, off to my forensics class :( but porting wants me to stay
<giveen> Hm, found part of my problem with cmopiling, was missing a package, bzr
<evertheylen2> vaspolini: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-rolls-out-daily-builds
<Guest25542> hey folks
<Guest25542> i just have one question:
<Guest25542> hoq
<Guest25542> how can i update my ubuntu phone? do i have to flash it again?
<evertheylen2> Guest25542: see the link I just posted http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-rolls-out-daily-builds
<evertheylen2> the article is just 15 mins old
<Guest25542> thank you! this is awesome. nice timing ;)
<Guest25542> also is there a kind of tracker, which shows the recent changes?
<vaspolini> evertheylen2: thank you! exactly what I was looking for
<vaspolini> odd that it is not listed in the --help commands
<evertheylen2> Hmm, would it be a big problem that my device doesn't meet the minimum requirements?
<evertheylen2> its a single core A7 processor...
<evertheylen2> running at 1.4 GHz
<vaspolini> evertheylen2: the nexus 7, though it is only 1,2 GHz cpu, is extremely choppy trying to run the beast
<evertheylen2> 1.2 Ghz quadcore
<evertheylen2> and I think you could blame bad optimisation for that
<ZaEarl> in the long run, Ubuntu should run better than Android. But this is such an early preview, current performance will get better.
<vaspolini> yes, I do not recommend building it on a single core yet. It feels very... thick..
<w00tc0d3> w00t
<w00tc0d3> awesome sauce
<w00tc0d3> but which services do i have to add?
<w00tc0d3> oh wait
<w00tc0d3> they're already added
<rmeyerriecks> is the window manager gpu accelerated in the current preview?
<w00tc0d3> and the ubuntu container is somewhere on my pc
<w00tc0d3> rmeyerriecks: yes
<w00tc0d3> rmeyerriecks: android hw acc
<rmeyerriecks> neato
<w00tc0d3> dunno if they fully use it tho
<evertheylen2> vaspolini: I'll try anyway
<vaspolini> thats the spirit :D
<evertheylen2> btw, is it normal that the map I have chosen for the bootstrap is still empty?
<evertheylen2> after like 15 mins of downloading?
<w00tc0d3> uh
<w00tc0d3> i manually bootstrap LOL
<w00tc0d3> just install that shit
<w00tc0d3> and push quantal-rootfs-touch to /data/ubuntu
<w00tc0d3> and get dat shit rollin'
<IdleOne> w00t: Please keep the language clean
<IdleOne> w00tc0d3: ^
<w00tc0d3> sorry
<w00tc0d3> ofcouse it isn't really clean
<w00tc0d3> but imho it's reasonable :)
<w00tc0d3> but i'll change it, if that's needed
<IdleOne> it would be appreciated :)
<halcycon> hi all
<halcycon> i have what may potentially be a noob question :-(
<halcycon> I'm trying to port/build for a samsung galaxy tab 2.0 7 inch
<halcycon> and I'm having trouble at the brunch stage, saying it can't find the device/vendor/omap4-common folder
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<w00tc0d3> anyone's got the Ubuntu Touch CHROOT container?
<halcycon> I've googled etc. and not found many references to the omap4-common folder
<ali1234> halcycon: maybe you didn't add the right repos
<ali1234> check cm.dependencies
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: what do you mean by "container"?
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: /data/ubuntu :)
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ali1234> not sure if there is a new one for daily build
<halcycon> ali1234: I added the repos for the p3100, where do I check cm.dependencies?
<halcycon> (sorry)
<ali1234> halcycon: it's in the repo you added
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: uh? i downloaded that one, but when I untarred it, I got casper dirs in it etc
<halcycon> ali1234: nvm
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: it's a CWM compatible zip
<halcycon> ali1234: i do apologise
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: o_O does it wipe?
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: inside the casper is the root filesystem... but i'm not sure what else CWM does
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: no it does not wipe, just unpacks
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: you can't flash it with CWM< I'm sure
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: i did flash it with CWM ... so you can
<ali1234> however it needs 1.5GB to unpack properly
<ali1234> you can adb in while running CWM and watch it unpack itself
<w00tc0d3> pretty stupid
<w00tc0d3> overread it
<galette> hello
<w00tc0d3> anyways
<w00tc0d3> i'll lol hard if it works because this is my first shot
<ali1234> worked first time for me
<ali1234> but i had to flash the rootfs twice because first time i didn't wipe, and there was not enough space on data
<dank101> yo
<w00tc0d3> i didn't pay full attention while modding it :P:P:P
<w00tc0d3> (android code)
<gianguido> hi
<dank101> :D
<ali1234> neither did i
<w00tc0d3> i hate paying attention xD
<ali1234> i just ripped out everything that wouldn't compile
<dank101> your back gianguido :D
<w00tc0d3> oh well
<gianguido> not for i9300 anymore...
<w00tc0d3> hope this'd ever work
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: just compiled for i9300
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, working?
<w00tc0d3> successfully, now testing
<gianguido> i had a lot of problem, hwcomposer isn't really great
<gianguido> or, at least, samsung isn't
<galette2> hello
<gianguido> just got a N4 :)
<galette2> I would like to connect my ubuntu galaxy nexus to my ubuntu desktop over ethernet throught usb cable. How should I configure may galaxy nexus ?
<halcycon> ali1234: that was a complete idiot moment :-)
<ali1234> halcycon: did you fix it then?
<mainerror> Ouh, fancy. Daily images, well done there ogra_ and team. :)
<ogra_> :)
<halcycon> ali1234: I checked the repositories and the example listed the files for that model, but not all of them... resyncing now
<gianguido> tomorrow i'll flash my n4 with ubuntu, finally
<w00tc0d3> lol
<w00tc0d3> tomorrow i have ubuntu on my i9300
<w00tc0d3> if it isn't this evening
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, have you solved all the issues?
<w00tc0d3> E/linker  ( 2601): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library '/system/lib/libubuntu_application_api.so' not found
<w00tc0d3> wtf
<mainerror> WAT! A Nexus S port? That'll be interesting to watch.
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, this is strange
<gianguido> i had libandroid_runtime issues
<gianguido> but not ubuntu-related
<w00tc0d3> i just removed libandroid_runtime from the makefile LOL
<dank101> ...
<dank101> You shouldn't have done that
<w00tc0d3> i should have
<dank101> *song of unhealing*
<w00tc0d3> because it doesn't matter
<dank101> it does
<dank101> we needed that to even get the i9300 port BOOTING
<w00tc0d3> it doesn't
<rsalveti> w00tc0d3: make sure you also have the bzr branches for the ubuntu repos
<rsalveti> take a look at phablet-dev-bootstrap (code)
<w00tc0d3> rsalveti: lol... i manually checked out the android repo :P
<halcycon> ali1234: would you believe it's complaining that my JVM is too new :-S
<rsalveti>     'ubuntu/hybris': 'lp:phablet-extras/libhybris',
<rsalveti>     'ubuntu/platform-api': 'lp:platform-api',
<rsalveti> w00t: ^^
<rsalveti> w00tc0d3: ^
<w00tc0d3> what should I do with that? ^^
<tute> hello, does anyone here have any experience with mounting a nexus 7 and transferring files to it under ubuntu?
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, without libandroid_runtime my build won't boot because mali drivers seems to need that
<mainerror> tute: You can use adb for that.
<mainerror> In theory. I haven't tried but that should work.
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: lemme see
<tute> mainerror: adb>
<tute> ?
<bear> tute - adb still works for that with ubuntu loaded
<tute> so would you recommend that over mtpfs?
<bear> never used mtpfs so *shrug*
<mainerror> tute: http://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html
<tute> thanks
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: lol. not true. just checked it
<mainerror> You know, that's a good idea. I should try that.
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, so you have a booting img?
<w00tc0d3> yes
<gianguido> with booting i mean "it displays ubuntu"
<w00tc0d3> but not UI
<w00tc0d3> no
<w00tc0d3> but i got into chroot
<gianguido> yeah
<gianguido> from the chroot
<gianguido> the ui boots up?
<w00tc0d3> no
<w00tc0d3> i'm missing files
<gianguido> libandroid_runtime.so?
<w00tc0d3> because i'm stubborn :-D
<w00tc0d3> no
<w00tc0d3> libubuntu_application_api.so
<w00tc0d3> libandroid_runtime.so is fine
<w00tc0d3> i didn't even need that one
<gianguido> that' s a strange thing...
<w00tc0d3> no
<gianguido> try pushing that lib
<w00tc0d3> i just thrown it out
<w00tc0d3> i haven't that libubuntu_application_api.so thingy
<w00tc0d3> due to me stubborn for not sing phablet-dev-bootstrap
<w00tc0d3> using*
<w00tc0d3> syncing now on ubuntu box
<w00tc0d3> and rsyncing then to dev box
<gianguido> i want a devbox too ç_ç lol
<onlychevys> I just can not get past this error:
<onlychevys> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/mark/ubuntu/out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `/home/mark/ubuntu/out/target/common/obj/APPS/GalaxyS2Settings_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.  Stop.
<onlychevys> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<onlychevys> Notice file: external/libpng/NOTICE -- /home/mark/ubuntu/out/host/linux-x86/obj/NOTICE_FILES/src//lib/libpng.a.txt
<mainerror> gianguido: That's easy. Get a box and put Ubuntu on it. Devbox.
<dank101> he miss libubuntu api blabla
<dank101> wtf
<dank101> HOW THE HECK HE IS MISSING THAT LIB?!
<dank101> ...
<gianguido> onlychevys, you have to remove GalaxyS2Settings into his i9200.mk file
<w00tc0d3> dank101: I didn't use phablet-dev-bootstrap
<ali1234> halcycon: you need to install openjdk 6 and then use update-alternatives for java and javac
<onlychevys> gianguido: I know I have to remove something but I can't figure out what and where. This is for a hercules t-mobile gs2
<gianguido> on i9300 i had that string in... let me see
<gianguido> onlychevys, try in
<gianguido> your-phablet-dev-root/device/samsung/<codename>/<codename>.mk
<gianguido> search for galaxys2settings
<fluxim>  who can i find out the version of ubuntu touch currently running on my device?
<mainerror> fluxim: The Ubuntu version or the kernel version?
<fluxim> Is the ubuntu version connected to the ubuntu touch version or to the host system? I think both ;-)
<halcycon> ali1234: ok so now it's complaining that hardware/ti/omap4xxx/ion: MODULE.TARGET.SHARED_LIBRARIES.libion_ti already defined by device/samsung/omap4-common/libion_ti. Stop.
<giveen> Finally have ADB but no bootup http://pastebin.com/bBcEh2Qy
<onlychevys>  gianguido: I can not find galaxys2settings anywhere?
<gianguido> strange...
<gianguido> try with all the mk in the folder
<onlychevys> gianguido: I did that is why I'm pulling my hair out and I don't have much left.
<ali1234> sometmes the makefiles just say "build all subfolders" without specifically naming each one
<halcycon> ali1234: should I have removed all folders except the samsung one?
<ali1234> halcycon: no
<halcycon> ali1234: ok, see really am a noob at compiling for mobile hardware! :-)
<mvc`> hey, how long does pushing the img usually take?
<mvc`> with the full bootstrap
<dank101> 1-5 minutes
<mvc`> hmm I see...it seems to be hanging on pushing phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<halcycon> ali1234: found a forum post with a similar problem where the guy renamed the module in the ti's Android.mk and it built successfully... hasn't worked for me
<ali1234> halcycon: you've reached the point where it is highly device specific, so i can't really help any more, sorry
<halcycon> ali1234: that was for the 10.1 and someone afterwards responded with: I've ported this already, download the flash file... thanks for your help so far, you've been great! :-)
<w00tc0d3> anyone's got a box where i can build ubuntu for i9300 on? :)
<halcycon> I have another hardware-specific question, but I'm hoping I did something stupid (again)
<halcycon> I've solved my issue with the omap4
<halcycon> now getting this: No rule to make target `vendor/samsung/p31xx/proprietary/sbin/cbd needed by `/home/adam/Galaxy/out/target/product/p3100/root/sbin/cbd'. Stop.
<halcycon> I'm aware it's device specific - hoping I made a simple error extracting the proprietary files?
<ali1234> did you do ./extract_files.sh?
<halcycon> I did, and first time I ran it errored with something cbd-related and omap-related. Since fixing the repo manifest (thanks :-)) I ran again with no errors
<halcycon> although I do have sbin/cbd in p31xx/p3100/ rather than p31xx/proprietary ?
<giveen> How does ubuntu handle vold?
<halcycon> ali1234: ok so I **SWEAR** I ran extract-files.sh again after you fixed my repos, but I just ran again and now brunch seems to be running ok :-S
<halcycon> ali1234: spoke to soon - ran more steps but same error :-/
<ali1234> halcycon: brunch is tricky... it runs multiple compile jobs. it might still fail at same spot
<halcycon> ali1234: yea it did... and I've checked and I am running ADB as root
<ali1234> do you have cyanogenmod on devce currently?
<halcycon> I do
<halcycon> brunch running again and getting further - got an Error 1 in the kernel/espresso10/commoncap.c ? (security?) but still running so far
<giveen> crap, I am wondering if this just bricked my tablet. I'm stuck at the boot logo after flashing back to CM10.1
<halcycon> ps - I just did cp -a p3100 proprietary to fix the last problem...
<ali1234> halcycon: i fixed the commoncap thing
<ali1234> well, actually i commented the lines that don't compile
<halcycon> ali1234: lol :-)
<ali1234> https://github.com/ali1234/android_kernel_samsung_aries/commit/703b8093e3d9917804946ff4b66e2e6fffe12f5b
<halcycon> ali1234: well it threw an error in the security section twice, but still compiling, so will I be ok? or have to apply your diff?
<ali1234> it will still fail eventually - it is because of multiple jobs
<ali1234> you can brunch -j 1
<mdeslaur> is there a way to get the sdk installed on raring? I'm getting "ubuntu-sdk : Depends: qt-components-ubuntu-examples but it is not going to be installed"
<ali1234> wait, mka -j 1 bacon
<halcycon> ali1234: ah fair enough... I'm used to having to specify -j 2 for make rather than have it assume I'm multi-core :-)
<ali1234> you can't directly apply my patch because your kernel is different - you need to find the fail and do it manually
<ali1234> *file
<halcycon> okie dokie - still new to compiling at this level ;)
<halcycon> found the line - so you just added an if 0 around it?
<ali1234> yes
<halcycon> nice...
<halcycon> fingers crossed for another attempt
<halcycon> woops: error: expected '(' before numeric constant
<halcycon> typo much! :-$
<halcycon> I wasn't paying attention / long day
<halcycon> :-)
<ulkesh> so is phablet-flash pulling from daily-preinstalled/current/ yet?
<DAMOND> hi all
<cnl> whether the system will be ported to xperia u?
<ulkesh> nevermind, phablet-flash -l will get the daily
<drap> i still have issues with font rendering on galaxy note2 (mali 400 gpu). here is some screens http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38517546&postcount=18
<dank101> same on note 1
<dank101> and same issues
<corbet> Quick question: does anybody know if the plan is to use the Android kernel in the final product, or is that a short-term expedient?
<dank101> ...
<dank101> the android kernel IS LINUX
<dank101> so yes
<corbet> dank101: so yes ... what?
<giveen> Do you have to use phablet-flash ? Or can I use my standard android recovery?
<sensei3stacks> has any one made a flashable zip yet
<giveen> sensei I have
<sensei3stacks> giveen should i use twr or cmr
<onlychevys> This is as hard as building aosp with all the errors! Can anyone help with this error?
<onlychevys> /tmp/ccgEXb8U.s: target arm C: libm <= bionic/libm/src/e_gamma_r.c
<onlychevys> Assembler messages:
<onlychevys> /tmp/ccgEXb8U.s: Error: .size expression for pow does not evaluate to a constant
<onlychevys> make: *** [/home/mark/ubuntu/out/target/product/hercules/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libm_intermediates/arm/e_pow.o] Error 1
<onlychevys> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<onlychevys> bionic/libc/netbsd/net/getaddrinfo.c: In function '_dns_getaddrinfo':
<onlychevys> bionic/libc/netbsd/net/getaddrinfo.c:1894:34: warning: unused parameter 'cb_data' [-Wunused-parameter]
<onlychevys> bionic/libc/netbsd/net/getaddrinfo.c: In function '_files_getaddrinfo':
<onlychevys> bionic/libc/netbsd/net/getaddrinfo.c:2114:36: warning: unused parameter 'cb_data' [-Wunused-parameter]
<onlychevys> make: *** wait: No child processes.  Stop.
<zedd> im getting a whole bunch of errors when i open the qt creator to try the tutorial for making an app... anyone know why or how to fix it?
<wastrel> zedd: is your qtcreator in /opt or /usr/bin
<zedd> let me check
<wastrel> also: are you on 12.10
<zedd> ya
<zedd> its in /usr/bin
<zedd> and i am using 12.10
<wastrel> well it's not the thing i had
<zedd> :(
<wastrel> you followed the tutorial for installing qtcreator and the ubuntu sdk?
<zedd> ya
<zedd> no one else has any idea? :/
<ricmm> drap: ping
<zedd> this solved my problem for anyone else experiencing it... http://askubuntu.com/questions/259561/qtcreator-error-cant-load-library-projectexplorer2-6-82
<wastrel> ah broken dep
<wastrel> i seem to recall fixing a broken dep from the sdk but i don't remember if it was the same one
<giveen> Do you have to use phatblet-flash to push the image?
<rsalveti> giveen: nops, you can also push via recovery (android + ubuntu images)
<halcycon> ok all I have another stupid question...
<halcycon> I have a successful build (sort of)
<halcycon> tried to flash and I just boot to a battery screen (switches off)
<giveen> thanks rsalveti, I figured as much, but just wanted to make sure I wasn't screwing up somewhere.
<giveen> Another question, how does Ubuntu Touch handle vold?
<halcycon> I heard somewhere that I need to flash with the device-sepcific portion, and the generic portion?
<giveen> yes
<dank101> yes
<giveen> halcycon, yes
<halcycon> ok, so which comes first?
<halcycon> and where do I find the generic portion?
<halcycon> (sorry)
<rsalveti> giveen: in what sense exactly?
<giveen> rsalveti, in the sense that, is it created and loaded? My device is a vold dependant device and it saying its not there
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/bBcEh2Qy
<dank101> generic http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<giveen> <3>init: cannot find '/system/bin/vold', disabling 'vold'
<dank101> mkdir /system/bin/vold
<halcycon> dank101: so do I just install that from clockwork recovery in the same way as I installed the custom .zip?
<dank101> yes
<giveen> Yes, halcyon
<halcycon> thanks all :-$
<PaulyboyUK> gl
<giveen> Any ideas?
<giveen> E/PrintK  (    1): <3>init: cannot find '/system/bin/vold', disabling 'vold'   E/PrintK  (    1): <3>init: cannot find '/system/bin/netd', disabling 'netd'   E/PrintK  (    1): <3>init: cannot find '/system/bin/app_process', disabling 'zygote'   E/PrintK  (    1): <3>init: cannot find '/system/bin/keystore', disabling 'keystore'
<rsalveti> giveen: yeah, we're not installing that by default
<rsalveti> need to see if it'd bring any other side effect to the game
<rsalveti> as it'd be controlling the partitions and such
<giveen> Think I should hold off then?
<mvc`> hey, so I just installed and am reading throught the sdk and such now...but is there an easy way to start any legacy application via ssh
<giveen> Until you guys do more research?
<mvc`> I tried setting DISPLAY=:0 but that didn't seem to work
<dank101> giveen,  manually make dem dirs
<giveen> dank101, so in my init, create the directories, then let 'sdcard' daemon do the rest?
<giveen> https://github.com/giveen/android_device_dell_streak7/blob/cm10.1/prebuilts/root/init.streak7.rc
<dank101> giveen, is it sd boot or flashed
<giveen> flashed
<dank101> make it in /system/bin
<giveen> Sorry if I am a bit dense, make what in /system/bin ?
<dank101> are those files?
<dank101> or folders?
<giveen> folders
<dank101> mkdir '/system/bin/vold
<giveen> its the standard Android 4.2.1 directories
<giveen> vold is a daemon
<dank101> then idk
<giveen> LOL
<giveen> rsalveti said earlier they didn't put it in
<giveen> because the4y aren't sure yet about how it will handle the partitions
<giveen> I'm wondering if it tel it to build it anyways, and just play it by ear
<dank101> kk
<dank101> do eiiit
<giveen> LOL
<dank101> http://www.elementanimation.com/files/Trololo.mp3
<giveen> Have to figure out how CM10.1 impliments the Android.mk to build vold first and will try later :( I'm just glad I got ADB today
<rsalveti> giveen: probably, didn't have any big hardware requirements, so that's why we disabled it
<rsalveti> giveen: how is that used by your device in the android stock image?
<giveen> Gotcha. I'm just booted to a blank screen, hence my thinking that it relates back to vold not being prsent.
<giveen> My device is a Honeycomb device that is discontinued. Dell Streak 7
<giveen> I think it creates /data/media
<giveen> vold - volume daemon (media volumes
<halcycon> can i ask a *really* stupid question -
<giveen> So my internal storage is /sdcard and vold "mounts" it, so if it isn't present it isn't mounting the system
<halcycon> I tried to copy the preinstalled over through adb
<halcycon> but couldnt find the file in clockwork
<giveen> Where did you copy it to?
<halcycon> /sdcard/
<giveen> What was your command?
<giveen> thats internal storage more likely
<giveen> go into your adb while in recovery and pull up a shell
<giveen> see if you have a /external_sd
<halcycon> it is internal
<halcycon> adb push quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip /sdcard/
<halcycon> so I couldn't find the file
<giveen> I wouldn't push it to your internal
<halcycon> so I tried to flash using sideload
<giveen> how is it suppose to flash , if you are flashing over where the zip is stored?
<halcycon> good call :)
<halcycon> so -
<halcycon> do I flash the generic first and then my device specific?
<halcycon> (I did the other way round...)
<giveen> Device first
<giveen> then generic
<giveen> I think, lol
<giveen> I don't think it matters
<halcycon> did it that way, and the device-specific appeared in internal and flashed fine
<halcycon> (i think lol)
<halcycon> but now it flashes up for a second with a really bad resolution version of a clock and then reboots
<giveen> At least your getting somewhere, I don't see anything on mine
<giveen> You made need to change your display resolution
<halcycon> ok, so firstly is it ok to flash using sideload?
<halcycon> and then how do I change my resolution? :-)
<giveen> I don't see why not
<giveen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<halcycon> ah, prob further down the page than I got :-P
<giveen> Yup ;)
<halcycon> ok, so guessing I set that before I reboot into the system as it goes into a reboot loop?
<halcycon> :)
<giveen> Not sure, haven't gotten that far yet
<giveen> Good night, and good luck, going out for pizza
<halcycon> lol ok cheers :)
<dank101> does it work?
<halcycon> ok so I'm flashed, unsure of how to change resolution, so I do it whilst still in clockwork?
<halcycon> or try to reboot again?
<mcfly_> i was compiling and i came across this error
<mcfly_> prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/linaro-4.7.2/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-strip:/home/jholtom/phablet-tf101/out/target/product/tf101/symbols/system/lib/libexpat.so: File format not recognized
<mcfly_> any ideas? thanks very much....
<Sinan___> finally somebody ported Ubuntu Touch to Note 2 but several things are not working. "known issues: font rendering artifacts, no gsm, no wifi" :(
<Tigrouzen> How make Ubuntu-SDK on Raring ?
<mcfly_> any ideas on this error during compile? arget Strip: libexpat (/home/jholtom/phablet-tf101/out/target/product/tf101/obj/lib/libexpat.so)
<mcfly_> rebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/linaro-4.7.2/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-strip:/home/jholtom/phablet-tf101/out/target/product/tf101/symbols/system/lib/libexpat.so: File format not recognized
<Tigrouzen> Ubuntu-Sdk cant install on Raring ?
<RobbyF> Tigrouzen, I don't believe so.
<mcfly_> any ideas on this error?
<mcfly_> rebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/linaro-4.7.2/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-strip:/home/jholtom/phablet-tf101/out/target/product/tf101/symbols/system/lib/libexpat.so: File format not recognized
<Tigrouzen> mcfly_, strange error ^^
<Tigrouzen> mcfly_, did you try clobber
<mcfly_> not yet.
<mcfly_> how do you suggest to use it?
<p3lim> So, how do you shut this thing off/reboot into bootloader/recovery
<illidane> Hello everyone!
<illidane> Is ubuntu touch has root rights?
<RobbyF> you can sudo yes
<illidane> I want to develop native app that needs root rights
<RobbyF> from what I can tell it shouldn't be any problem.
 * RobbyF is performing daily build update.
<illidane> Every device with ubuntu touch will have sudo? I mean if they'll be locked as android devices?
<dank101> nyan
<dank101> all of them
<dank101> all of them
<illidane> Where I can find info how I can compile native app for that?
<illidane> thats cool
<p3lim> anyone has any clue how to shut off the phone after installing the preview?
<dank101> dev.ubuntu.com
<dank101> battery pull
<p3lim> not on a nexus 4
<mcfly_> Tigrouzen, what is clobber and how to?
<p3lim> does it have a terminal or something?
<illidane> I heared that ubuntu will release own devices, they will have root too, without need of unlock?
<Tigrouzen> mcfly_, rm -rf out
<mcfly_> and start it over?
<mcfly_> ok
<mcfly_> makes sense.
<p3lim> my phone is practically dead unless I can turn it off to get back into recovery
<oneadvent> hi, can someone explain to me the process for seeing the full desktop with the hdmi out
<oneadvent> anyone?
<Uto_> hi there
<mcfly_> you mean like on desktop ubuntu, oneadvent?
<mcfly_> i don't think that is possible right now
<Uto_> I don't have extract-files.sh for endeavoru?
<oneadvent> yes sir mcfly_
<oneadvent> ok
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, you can make it
<oneadvent> i thought it was one of the out of the box features
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, look for an example like your hardware
<Uto_> how? i take one of the samsung for exemple?
<Uto_> and mod it?
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, your board ?
<illidane> cool, I have one x too
<Uto_> sorry i have a poor english...
<Uto_> ca you explain please?
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, i mean your hardware ?
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, for which hardware you want port ?
<Uto_> tegra3
<Uto_> htc onex
<illidane> I think it's HTC one x with tegra3
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, it is ?
<Uto_> yes
<Tigrouzen> Omg big time needed to adapt ^^
<Tigrouzen> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_device_asus_grouper.git;a=blob;f=setup-makefiles.sh;h=8e2bec766dd4bf1c7615dd37d1b1e457d75ffa0f;hb=f851b03bc967234e82c9310de50018d79851677b
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, you need to look of your hardware and compare with nexus selfextract
<Uto_> i found a file "copy-and-make-makefiles.sh"
<Uto_> i'm running it
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, easy way its like this you need file maybe some name can be differ you can modif
<Tigrouzen> http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_device_asus_grouper.git;a=blob;f=proprietary-blobs.txt;h=354d171ba9aeaa15d79e003bc578bfd9361663b0;hb=f851b03bc967234e82c9310de50018d79851677b
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-27
<mcfly_> well, oneadvent, its still a preview so not everything will be working as of now....most applications are still demos and are not fully functional
<shane01> hi guys is there a change log for the latest build?
<ulkesh> hey anyone have a link to where we can see release notes or daily check-in comments?
<ulkesh> shane01: lol, jinx! :)
<shane01> what.. no thats it
<shane01> lol
<jholtom> i am the same person as mcfly_ just using a different client
<jholtom> thanks!
<Tigrouzen> Now qt sdk qmlscene installed on 13 and got emu armhf on ubuntu ^^
<shane01> guess thats a no then ulkesh
<ulkesh> shane01: yeah they probably don't have anything set up yet...i'll keep asking/checking from time to time
<shane01> i'll keep an eye on omg ubuntu!! they seem to be up to peed
<shane01> speed
<ulkesh> shane01: roger that....good luck!
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how to chance a text field to strikethrough ?
<bcurtiswx> change*
<zergRusher> I saw something about a week ago regarding work on getting the gnexus toro variant radios working, at that point only wifi was working.  Anyone know if there has been any progress? And what the prognosis may be?
<jholtom> any ideas on this error?make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2
<jholtom> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/jholtom/phablet-tf101/kernel/asus/tf101'
<jholtom> make: *** [TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES] Error 2
<Tigrouzen> more ?
<zergRusher> there must be more to that error
<zergRusher> pastebin
<jholtom> nope thats it.
<jholtom> really....i was really really surprised.
<zergRusher> what is before the error
<jholtom> nothing.
<jholtom> except the standard compile messages.
<jholtom> i'm going to hazard a guess its got something to do with the extra kernel flags i added.
<Tigrouzen> jholtom, i think its something with initramfs lin ^^
<Tigrouzen> link
<jholtom> ok...
<Tigrouzen> maybe you need to make correct path
<jholtom> could i exclude the kernel from the build and just add in one of the previous kernels from a standard cm compile?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<jholtom> since we generally exclude the kernel when we build cm 10.1 for the tf101
<jholtom> thanks....
<jholtom> the tf101 makefile is set up to copy a static kernel from the prebuilt directory
<jholtom> so where is the call from the ubuntu end to compile the kernel?
<Tigrouzen> add kernel folder on out/product/....
<jholtom> sorry, if i've been a bother.
<jholtom> what folder
<jholtom> ?
<jholtom> i mkdir'ed but it continues to crash while building the kernel
<jholtom> is there something stupid im missing?
<jholtom> thanks so much for your help Tigrouzen
<jholtom> the build finished
<Tigrouzen> jholtom, what you changig ?
<Tigrouzen> mk ?
<Tigrouzen> adding folder ?
<dank101> YOUVE NYANED FOR
<dank101> 7157.7
<dank101> SECONDS
<jholtom> i added a prebuilt option to my device mk files.
<Tigrouzen> k
<dank101> never
<dank101> show
<dank101> me
<jholtom> i've also got useradata.img
<dank101> another
<dank101> camera flash
<jholtom> what do i need to do with it.
<dank101> in my
<jholtom> ?
<dank101> expected 150 years of life
<Tigrouzen> its an data folder
<jholtom> yeah
<shadeslayer> okay so there's no fstab file for my device, however, it seems like the init script mounts the /data partition with the nosuid option
<jholtom> so do i need to dd it to the /data partition?
<shadeslayer> should I remove the nosuid option from there?
<shadeslayer> ./ramdisk/init.endeavoru.common.rc:    mount ext4 /dev/block/mmcblk0p15 /data wait noatime nosuid nodev noauto_da_alloc and ./ramdisk/init.rc:    mount yaffs2 mtd@userdata /data nosuid nodev
<Tigrouzen> you need suid on chrooted
<shadeslayer> I don't follow ...
<Tigrouzen> yes remove nosuid
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> it's just that there is no fstab, but I /think/ that init script sets the nosuid bit when mounting stuff
<Tigrouzen> yes
<shadeslayer> thx
<Tigrouzen> fstab its good to make mount auto
<Tigrouzen> but android init dont need it because as you say you can add some on init.rc
<shadeslayer> I see
<Namidairo> oh look the htc one gsm?
<shadeslayer> Namidairo: ?
<Namidairo> cute.
<shadeslayer> uh .. what?
<Tigrouzen> Namidairo, bot
<Tigrouzen> dank101, bot too
<dank101> ?
<dank101> not a bot
<Namidairo> apparently we're bots
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<dank101> exactly
<dank101> apprently
<shadeslayer> heh
<dank101> yet where talking RIGHT IN YOUR FACE
<dank101> Seems legit
<dank101> totally legit
<shadeslayer> Namidairo: yeah, I'm trying to enable the 2012 HOX
<shadeslayer> since it's my first time building Android, let's see how far I get :P
<Namidairo> will laugh when it sits there with a black screen for whatever reason
<shadeslayer> :/
<Tigrouzen> Namidairo, can u get adb ?
<Namidairo> ...yes?
<Namidairo> did a little more messing with the defconfig, maybe this will boot now...
<Tigrouzen> doesnt boot or boot and black screen ?
<dank101> boot and black sreen
<dank101> *screen
<Tigrouzen> dank101, dmesg pastbin
<sfrique__> hello
<sfrique__> the daily buids are like the demos(with dummy data) or it is dummy data free?
<sfrique__> rsalveti, the daily buids are like the demos(with dummy data) or it is dummy data free?
<rsalveti> sfrique__: still with dummy data
<rsalveti> guess we can change that now
<sfrique__> thanks
<Uto_> hello again
<sfrique__> wis there a change log?
<Uto_> i got an error during compil could you help me again please
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/W7MCfV6N
<rsalveti> sfrique__: we'll get one soon, need to fix some other issues first (package changelog are automatically generated in a way it's not so easy to parse the changelog)
<rsalveti> should all be fixed this week
<sfrique__> rsalveti, thanks!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> these makefiles try and find something called frameworks/base/build/phone-xhdpi-1024-dalvik-heap.mk but I have no such file
<shadeslayer> any suggestions?
<Tigrouzen> remove it from device.mk or boardconf.mk
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> it's in frameworks/native/build/phone-xhdpi-1024-dalvik-heap.mk
<shadeslayer> coffee hasn't kicked in yet
<Tigrouzen> then change link ^^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Uto_> are you reading my pastbin?
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, yes something strange
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, look on /home/demo/Touch/frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/httplive/ normaly you got Android.mk
<shadeslayer> hmm, TARGET_ARCH is not defined
<Tigrouzen> = arm
<Uto_> yes got android.mk
<shadeslayer> and brunch keeps trying to download the git repo again
<Tigrouzen> TARGET_ARCH = arm
<Tigrouzen> copy past hhtplive folder to external folder and compile again
<Tigrouzen> Uto_,  copy past hhtplive folder to external folder and compile again
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/YR3gpyHg
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, did you remove libandroidruntime ?
<Uto_> from?
<Tigrouzen> pastbin your device.mk
<Uto_> my endeavoru.mk?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Uto_: are you enabling endeavoru as well?
<Uto_> just trying ;)
<shadeslayer> likewise ;)
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/682628/ < Does that look right?
<shadeslayer> nothing has happened after that
<rukin5197> whoa PhantomGamers ur in here too o_0
<PhantomGamers> yes, i am everywhere
<PhantomGamers> and nowhere
<PhantomGamers> i am a ghost
<PhantomGamers> a shadow
 * Xavierdarkness waves to rukin5197 
<PhantomGamers> put that back in your pants
<rukin5197> I'm sorry do I know you Xavierdarkness
<Xavierdarkness> You're not fooling anyone.
<Tigrouzen> shadeslayer, you need wait
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: okay
<shadeslayer> it's generating makefiles I guess?
<shadeslayer> You are attempting to build with an unsupported version
<shadeslayer> of java.
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> I have the openjdk-6 packages installed
<PhantomGamers> does it stop after that error?
<shadeslayer> nope, goes on and then errors out
<PhantomGamers> whats the error then
<PhantomGamers> the java thing is probably just a warning, it expects sun java, but openjdk should work fine
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/682640/
<shadeslayer> I see
<Tigrouzen> r.stamp ?
<PhantomGamers> i think i saw that before
<Tigrouzen> remove part
<Tigrouzen> shadeslayer,
<Uto_> tigrouzen http://pastebin.com/CC7Rm9E5
<shadeslayer> give me a second
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, remove torch
<renzyyy> flashing ubuntu tablet preview wipe all partitions?
<shadeslayer> I also had openjdk-1.7 installed, removed that and the java warning goes away
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> s/1.7/7/
<Uto_> make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libwpa_client_intermediates/export_includes », nécessaire pour « /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/import_includes ». Arrêt. make: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....
<shadeslayer> seems to be compiling
<Uto_> any idea tigrouzen?
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, remoive overlay package line
<Uto_> same thing
<Tigrouzen> remove $(call inherit-product, $(SRC_TARGET_DIR)/product/languages_full.mk)
<Tigrouzen> PRODUCT_COPY_FILES += $(call add-to-product-copy-files-if-exists,\
<Tigrouzen> packages/wallpapers/LivePicker/android.software.live_wallpaper.xml:system/etc/permissions/android.software.live_wallpaper.xml)
<shadeslayer> PhantomGamers: http://paste.kde.org/682646/
<shadeslayer> ideas?
<Tigrouzen> PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
<Tigrouzen>     EndeavoruParts
<PhantomGamers> <Tigrouzen> remove part
<PhantomGamers> <Tigrouzen> shadeslayer,
<PhantomGamers> :p
<shadeslayer> what's part?
<PhantomGamers> <Tigrouzen> PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
<PhantomGamers> <Tigrouzen>     EndeavoruParts
<PhantomGamers> :p
<shadeslayer> er okay
<shadeslayer> sorry
<PhantomGamers> should be in your device tree
<Uto_> same again!
<shadeslayer> git grep EndeavoruParts returns nothing
<Tigrouzen> on device com.mk
<shadeslayer> device com ?
<shadeslayer> where is that?
<Uto_> $(call inherit-product, vendor/cm/config/common_full_phone.mk)
<Uto_> delete?
<Uto_> cm.mk
<Tigrouzen> device.mk or devicke-comon.mk
<Tigrouzen> device
<SonikkuAmerica> So I now see on Ubuntu Touch's device list that all the ASUS Transformers EXCEPT the Prime are being worked on. ???
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, you got problem with wpa lib
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, can you past bin your manifest.xml ?
<Uto_> from .repo ?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<shadeslayer> I ran a find over the entire tree using those file names, none of the files have EndeavoruParts in them
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/wM3esb4e
<Tigrouzen> shadeslayer, past bin your manifest it easy more easy if i got all file
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: http://paste.kde.org/682658
<shadeslayer> last 2 lines
<shadeslayer> are the ones I added
<Uto_> like me
<Tigrouzen> endeavoru.mk
<Tigrouzen> remove PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \
<Tigrouzen>     EndeavoruParts
<SonikkuAmerica> I do have a legit question: If I install Ubuntu Touch, do I lose anything that was created in recovery mode? (CWM or TWRP)
<Uto_> i did it*
<shadeslayer> I have no file called endeavoru.mk :S
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@solembum:~/sauce/src/ubuntu_touch$ find . -name endeavoru.mk
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@solembum:~/sauce/src/ubuntu_touch$
<Tigrouzen> find -name endeavoru.mk
 * shadeslayer is boggled
<shadeslayer> the git repo has it
<shadeslayer> but I don't have it locally
<shadeslayer> what fun
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> maybe hiden
<Uto_> tigrouzen wpa lib are used for? and i already delete the lines...
<shadeslayer> nope
<Tigrouzen> device/htc/endeavoru
<shadeslayer> I'll clone again
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: yeah, already tried
<Tigrouzen> <project path="device/htc/endeavoru" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_endeavoru" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1"/>
<Tigrouzen>   <project path="kernel/htc/endeavoru" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_htc_endeavoru" remote="github" revision="cm-10.1"/>
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<Uto_> shadeslayer look at my manifest.xml
<shadeslayer> Uto_: link?
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/wM3esb4e
<shadeslayer> thx
<Uto_> tigrouzen maybe will help : /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libwpa_client_intermediates/export_includes », nécessaire pour « /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/import_includes »
<Uto_> Export includes file: frameworks/native/libs/gui/Android.mk -- /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libgui_intermediates/export_includes
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, hardware/libhardware_legacy/
<Uto_> yes
<Tigrouzen> Android.mk
<Tigrouzen> remove libwpa_client
<Uto_> this line LOCAL_SHARED_LIBRARIES := libcutils libwpa_client or just libwpa_client?
<Tigrouzen> libwpa...
<Uto_> building ^^
<Uto_> thx u are a man!!!
<Tigrouzen> but i think wpa doesnt work
<Tigrouzen> need too compare between grouper file
<Uto_> what is wpa? what use?
<Tigrouzen> Wifi security WPA
<Uto_> oh
<Uto_> ok
<Uto_> don't care i just want to play with ubuntu :)
<Uto_> i got a lot of warning during build... is it normal?
<Tigrouzen> I trying porting B2G but its like verry hard way for samsung Wave
<Tigrouzen> yes dont worry
<shadeslayer> as long as it builds, you don't care about the warnings :P
<Uto_> lol
<shadeslayer> sometimes it's gcc trying to be smart and failing over itself, other times, lazy programmers
<shadeslayer> s/failing/falling/
<Tigrouzen> what is the time ?
<shadeslayer> 9.03 AM
<shadeslayer> but then I'm in UTC +5.30
<Uto_> 4.33 am
<Uto_> i wake up in 4h
<Uto_> or i'll don't sllep
<Uto_> :)
<shadeslayer> ^ What I did :p
<Tigrouzen> Work ?
<Uto_> yes
<shadeslayer> same here
<Uto_> i'm a waiter
<Tigrouzen> omg
<Tigrouzen> what's job ?
<shadeslayer> I work on Kubuntu
<Uto_> waiter in a restaurant
<Tigrouzen> omg
<Tigrouzen> seem's compiling
<Uto_> for u?
<Tigrouzen> for me its ok
<Tigrouzen> im testing last release
<Uto_> i'm waiting the end^^
<Tigrouzen> i hope not chrooted
<Tigrouzen> and smaller rom
<Uto_> we have to flash the chrooted zip no?
<Tigrouzen> u need modified script to adapt for htc
<Tigrouzen> on ubunut-armhf
<Uto_> we to adb command during boot
<ekips> hello.
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: oh. why?
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: but it works?
<Uto_> hi ekips
<Uto_> can u explain me tigrouzen?
<ekips> hi there Uto
<ekips> just to be sure, ubuntu for phones == ubuntu touch?
<Uto_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38414134&postcount=21
<Uto_> yes ekips
<ekips> awesome, thanks.. saw the announcement last month and can't wait to geek out on it tonight :)
<Tigrouzen> rom you compiled its ok but for this quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<Uto_> look at the xda link
<shadeslayer> Uto_: are you sure the branch is 10.1 for the kernel? and not ics?
<Uto_> 4.2.1
<Uto_> yes cm 10.1
<shadeslayer> I don't see a branch called cm10.10
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> cm10.1
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> ruh roh
<Uto_> it's early beta builds for endeavoru
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Uto_> tigrouzen please finish
<Uto_> and tell me if xda post is true
<Tigrouzen> service ubuntu-session start
<Uto_> ok
<Uto_> compiling is long...
<Tigrouzen> verry verry
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: so do you have the endeavouru working with ubuntu?
<Tigrouzen> iv porting it to Samsung Wave
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> okay
<Uto_> so tigrouzen first i flash my rom then quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip correct?
<Tigrouzen> yes but you need change script on quantalarmhf
<Uto_> i can't do it by adb
<Uto_> i've juste compiled a boot.img correct?
<Uto_> or my build crash?
<ethana3> omgubuntu.co.uk made it sound like it was possible to add a PPA *to Ubuntu Touch* on my tablet; I'm trying to figure out if that's correct and if so if that's something I can do using "adb shell"
<Uto_> tigrouzen : rl.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. make: *** [/home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/wifi/wifi.o] Erreur 1 make: *** Attente des tâches non terminées.... make: *** wait: Aucun processus enfant. Arrêt.
<ethana3> I think their wording is just off.
<Jim33024> anybody willing to walk me thru install
<ethana3> Jim33024: k
<ethana3> Jim33024: what device and what are you running now?
<Jim33024> nexus 7
<Jim33024> this is the ubuntu touch channel right
<ethana3> Jim33024: yeah; I've got a Nexus 10
<ethana3> Jim33024: have you installed any of the necessary software on your desktop/laptop yet? what OS are you running on that?
<Jim33024> i tried on my own earlier today but got tripped up
<Jim33024> ubuntu  12.10
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: what's the problem with the script?
<ethana3> Jim33024: can you explain how far you got and what you got tripped up on?
<shadeslayer> ethana3: you mean add a PPA to your Android tablet>
<Jim33024> Step 3. Enable USB debugging on the device
<Tigrouzen> you need to know HTC X data partition name
<ethana3> shadeslayer: yes
<Jim33024> wasn't sure how to to adb kill-server
<shadeslayer> ethana3: impossibru
<Tigrouzen> if its mmcblk1p2 or mmcblk01p3 .... ?
<shadeslayer> hm
<Jim33024> and i guess i missed the prior step of usb debugging on device
<ethana3> I'm trying to get a nightly release of Ubuntu Touch.. what do
<ethana3> Jim33024: that's done in Android
<ethana3> oh
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: presumably xda has this documented
<ethana3> "adb kill-server" is done on the command line in ubuntu
<Jim33024> one is done in android and one is done on the pc isn't it?
<Jim33024> when it says 'work station' that is the pc right
<ethana3> Jim33024: debugging mode is enabled on the Android device
<ethana3> Jim33024: correct
<Uto_> how to know?
<Jim33024> why is it red when you irc me?
<Jim33024> can i only see that
<Tigrouzen> on init.rc  htx
<ethana3> Jim33024: it's because I use your name to alert you to my responses
<Tigrouzen> htc
<ethana3> if I don't it looks like this
<Jim33024> i see
<Jim33024> k
<Jim33024> will u be around for a few moments.
<ethana3> Jim33024: yeah
<Tigrouzen>     /data			ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p15
<ethana3> shadeslayer: is there some argument I can pass to phablet-flash to get the latest nightly?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<ethana3> If I run it without arguments, does it just get the latest version?
<ethana3> There's a lot of stuff broken in mine, more than there was when I see other people demonstrate it; I wanted to see if there was any progress there in the past few days before I went back to cm or stock Android
<Uto_> shit i got a bootloop
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: even disabling EndeavoruParts doesn't fix the R.stamp issue
<kennedy330> Only GALLERY, PHONE, NOTEPAD, CAMERA, BROWSER and MEDIA PLAYER really do anything.  Everything else is just DEMO
<Tigrouzen> past an error
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: http://paste.kde.org/682682/
<Tigrouzen> remove polly
<Tigrouzen> apps
<Uto_> Import includes file: /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/import_includes hardware/libhardware_legacy/wifi/wifi.c:38:36: fatal error: libwpa_client/wpa_ctrl.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. make: *** [/home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/wifi/wifi.o] Erreur 1 make: *** Attente 
<shadeslayer> there's polly and pollyd
<shadeslayer> both?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<ethana3> kennedy330: right; I can't use gallery or browser
<shadeslayer> okay
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, maybe shadeslayer can share her configuration file
<shadeslayer> *his
<Tigrouzen> his
<shadeslayer> aaand failed again http://paste.kde.org/682694/
<kennedy330> ethana3 I'm thinking of flashing back to Android.
<ethana3> kennedy330: I was trying to decide between cm and stock but then I saw stock is 4.2.2 and cm only has 4.2.1
<shadeslayer> which looks like something that Uto_ is facing
<Tigrouzen> shadeslayer, got same error
<Tigrouzen> Uto_,
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Tigrouzen> its better to take a look on nexus 7 config *.mk
<Tigrouzen> compare it with medl or other program
<Tigrouzen> meld
<Uto_> i see
<kennedy330> ethana3 Yeah, I was liking 4.2.2 -- but I'm hanging up when I've tried to get back Android for some reason
<Uto_> but i get my boot.img but not my .zip
<Uto_> but i have a boot loop
<ethana3> kennedy330: :( I found 4.2.2 was a LOT more stable; chrome wouldn't kill the whole OS
<Jim33024> just debugged, now need to accept host key on device?
<ethana3> Jim33024: yes
<Jim33024> if i click ur name, does that mean it alerts u?
<Jim33024> is this red
<ethana3> Jim33024: it is not
<ethana3> type the first few characters of the name you want and hit tab
<Jim33024> not important (i guess). so i just debugged on the device.
<Jim33024> now i need to do on 4.2.2 you will need to accept a host key on the device, if you already had adb installed, do the following
<Jim33024>     On the workstation-> adb kill-server; adb start-server
<ethana3> yes
<Jim33024> how to accept host key on device?
<shadeslayer> Uto_: might have fixed the issuye
<shadeslayer> Uto_: wait for a couple of minutes
<ethana3> Jim33024: it should pop up on your screen, just hit okay or yes or whatever
<ethana3> run "adb kill-server" in the terminal emulator
<Uto_> trigrouzen in fstab i have to remouve nosuid or remplace it by setuid
<Uto_> ?
<Uto_> ok shadeslayer
<ethana3> and then "adb start-server" and then "adb devices" should list your Android device
<Tigrouzen> remove
<Uto_> ok
<Jim33024> never popped up
<ethana3> Jim33024: then hopefully you're running Android 4.2.1
<ethana3> but you can check that in your settings > About this Tablet
<Jim33024> no, 4.2.2
<ethana3> Jim33024: hmm.
<Jim33024> does say usb debugging connected and connected as a media device
<ethana3> Jim33024: what does "adb devices" return in Ubuntu Desktop?
<Jim33024> what terminal command should i try
<shadeslayer> Uto_: mkdir -p out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/
<ethana3> Jim33024: "adb devices"
<Jim33024> just do sudo adb devices
<shadeslayer> Uto_: then : touch out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libmediayamahaservice_intermediates/export_includes
<ethana3> sudo shouldn't be necessary
<shadeslayer> same for any other folders
<Jim33024> said no abd found
<ethana3> adb**?
<ethana3> sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:phablet-team/tools  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install phablet-tools android-tools-*
<Jim33024> "no command 'abd' found, did you mean:
<Jim33024> that was verbatim and then it gave a list of suggestions
<Uto_> lol i've removed wifi pkg
<ethana3> Jim33024: those are two commands I just pasted; t he first one installs the Ubuntu Touch PPA, the second one uses it to install these tules
<ethana3> tools**
<Jim33024> just a sec, i thought i installed those at the beginning.
<Jim33024> i was able to fast boot so i am pretty sure i installed them.
<ethana3> Jim33024: what you posted here said you typed "abd" instead of "adb"
<Jim33024> ha, ha
<Jim33024> let me try........sorry
 * ethana3 adb shell , recovery --wipe_data
<Jim33024> i will try again, what is the command
<ethana3> looks like running phablet-flash again should get me the latest nightly without any arguments... I think?
<Jim33024> u were right so 'adb' lists all sorts of stuff
<ethana3> Jim33024: adb devices  should just have the serial number of your Android tablet i think
<ethana3> Jim33024: some number unique to it anyways
<Jim33024> let me check
<Jim33024> starts with Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31
<kennedy330> I'm trying to get back to Android, but keep hanging at <waiting for device>  What is it waiting for?
<Jim33024> the sh---tload of commands but don't see serial number
<ethana3> Jim33024: adb devices
<ethana3> Jim33024: running "adb" will just pull up its man page
<ethana3> Jim33024: which sounds like what you're looking at
<Jim33024> 015d21d9130ffc04
<ethana3> good, okay, it sees it
<ethana3> what happens when you run "phablet-flash"
<Jim33024> ha, ha haven't tried. waiting for you to hold my hand
<ethana3> Jim33024: you've backed this device up, right? Like, all the data you had on it?
<Jim33024> no worries there. i had nothing on it.
<ethana3> Jim33024: if you've backed it up, go ahead and run that command in the terminal in ubuntu
<ethana3> Jim33024: ah, ok, you're good then
<Jim33024> i am a compulsive factory reset wipe everything
<Jim33024> k
<Uto_> tigrouzen ?
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/B1bZUVFV
<ethana3> I'm trying to clear out my data, and recovery --wipe_data takes forever
<ethana3> is that normal, or should I just "adb root" and "adb shell" and "rm -r /data"?
<ethana3> I have a feeling rm -r'ing any /directory is a terrible idea....
<Jim33024> ethana3
<ethana3> Jim33024: yes?
<Jim33024> so it asked me if i accept
<Jim33024> i said yest
<Jim33024> and then noting
<Jim33024> is the device suppose to be turned off or something
<ethana3> no
<Jim33024> so terminal is just frozen on pc
<ethana3> command line apps tend to not say anything until they've finished or failed
<ethana3> Jim33024: can't assume that
<Jim33024> i see
<Jim33024> so i will just wait. i know what you are talking about
<Jim33024> still seems like a long time
<ethana3> Jim33024: I'd say it should have something to show within a couple minutes, but I don't remember exactly how long that took
<Jim33024> k
<Jim33024> thanks
<ethana3> Jim33024: yeah, I've waited 45 minutes for devices to flash
<Jim33024> i see
<ethana3> because everyone is always like "be patient, be patient"
<ethana3> then I find that I missed some step
<Jim33024> ha ha
<ethana3> and it actually only takes 90 seconds
<ethana3> so, don't be infinitely patient; if something takes *wayyy* too long, look back over the steps to make sure you didn't miss anything.
<Jim33024> well u got me this far
<ethana3> I wish all these steps had estimated times associated with them
<Jim33024> so even if we don't finish, i now know how to get past debugging and to the flash part
<ethana3> I just followed the guide on omgubuntu.co.uk plus some help from this channel when it didn't work
<Jim33024> i want to ask a unrelated question.
<ethana3> Jim33024: k
<ddelong22> Hey all
<Jim33024> how do i make it red. so i alert u, the way u r alerting me.
<Jim33024> i am new to irc
<ethana3> Jim33024: type my name followed by :
<Jim33024> ehtana3: like this
<ethana3> you switched the t and h
<Jim33024> ethana3: like this?
<ethana3> yes
<Jim33024> ethana3: but u can respond so fast. how r u typing my name so fast
<ddelong22> I just installed and messed around a bit with the ubuntu touch OS. Pretty cool, but now I'm trying to revert back to android on my mako so that I can use it a bit more functionally. After downloading the factory image and extracting, when trying to flash i keep getting the term <waiting for device> in terminal. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<ethana3> Jim33024: I just hit J and tab
<ethana3> ddelong22: what does "adb devices" say?
<kennedy330> ddelong22: I'm having the same problem!
<ddelong22> nothing at the moment since I'm in the bootloader
<shadeslayer> Uto_: did it work?
<Jim33024> ethana3: k thanks, but there r a zillion e's
<Uto_> no
<Uto_> and you?
<shadeslayer> :S
<ethana3> Jim33024: yeah; i'm able to do that 'cause I've already been talking to you
<shadeslayer> Uto_: it kind of worked for me
<shadeslayer> it failed elsewhere
<shadeslayer> will have a look later
<ethana3> ddelong22: by "in the bootloader" you mean.. on the device itself?
<shadeslayer> ETOOTIRED
<kennedy330> ethana3: when I do adb I get the serial number back.  But when I try to flash android I get the waiting for devices also
<ethana3> kennedy330: ah.
<ddelong22> ethana3: yes. The phone is on the bootloader screen
<Jim33024> ethana3: hey thanks for the help, and the daiper change. i got to call it a night.
<eatinginternet> hi does anyone know whether flashing the phone with ubuntu voids the waranty?
<ethana3> kennedy330: ddelong22 I don't know off the top of my head then :|
<ddelong22> eatinginternet: if you flash anything, you've voided the warranty
<Jim33024> ethana3: i did something wrong, but i am not worried.
<ethana3> Jim33024: 'night
<Jim33024> ethana3: i will reset to stock android and giver her a shot tomorrow.
<ethana3> k
<kennedy330> Dang...I'm stuck!
<Jim33024> ethena: bye
<ethana3> Jim33024: 'night
<Jim33024> exit
<eatinginternet> ok thanks. Also, does someone have a link to unlocking the nexus 4's bootloader and rooting it?
<ddelong22> eatinginternet: check out xda-developers for tutorials on unlocking bootloader and rooting
<ddelong22> eatinginternet: there is a ton on that site
<ddelong22> ethana3: alright, i'm exiting that terminal window and restarting the phone.
<eatinginternet> thanks! ordered a nexus 4 16gb and it is arriving tomorrow even though shipping was supposed to be 1-2 weeks while im getting it in 5 days!
<eatinginternet> kudos google, for a great phone at a great price.
<ddelong22> ethana3: now that the phone is on the main screen and a new terminal window is open, if i type in "adb-devices" i get notta. says command not found.
<ddelong22> ethana3: nvm...helps if you type it in correctly
<ddelong22> alright...anyone have any ideas? My computer is not recognizing my phone when trying to return to stock image
<ddelong22> the adb shell is recognized, but when i get to the bootloader, my computer continues to just say "waiting on device"
<ethana3> hmm, I couldn't run phablet-flash when my device was booted into recovery, said unsupported device
<eatinginternet> you may need a special application from the manufacturer to flash. i know with a previous phone i did.
<ddelong22> i don't think you run phablet-flash from bootloader. That should be a adb shell download/install
<ethana3> aha, there we go... now that /data is gone, it just boots to a black screen, and I can still run phablet-flash because /boot is still there :D
<ethana3> ddelong22: you run it from Ubuntu
<ddelong22> run what? The ./flash-all.sh
<ethana3> ddelong22: if you're going back to stock Android
<ddelong22> so instead of adb reboot-bootloader then ./flash-all.sh
<ddelong22> i just ./flash-all.sh ?
<ethana3> ddelong22: wait, I'm sorry, which direction are you going, device OS wise?
<ddelong22> I'm running ubuntu right now
<ethana3> ddelong22: going back to stock Android?
<GoldstarQC> Hi, trying to install Touch Preview on a Nexus 4.  After the downloads, I always get : Error while excetuting adb push /path/to/armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip...   I can manually run that command
<ddelong22> I'm trying to return to stock image
<ethana3> ok, extract the image archive you downloaded from google
<ddelong22> I did
<ethana3> and run ./flash-all.sh
<ethana3> I think
<ethana3> in that directory you extracted to
<ddelong22> from bootloader or Ubuntu OS?
<ethana3> Ubuntu
<ddelong22> ah. Okay then
<ethana3> there's a script that comes inside the image you downloaded that flashes the rest of the image to the device connected to your workstation
<sergiusens> ddelong22: you need to boot into the bootloader first
<ddelong22> so i don't reboot the device into bootloader first, i just leave it in ubuntu to run the flash-all.sh ?
<sergiusens> adb reboot bootloader
<ddelong22> when I reboot, it just says <waiting for device> i left it for about 4 minutes. It shouldn't wait that long for the device should it?
<ethana3> ddelong22: Not sure; try it with the device in Ubuntu first, I guess, unless sergiusens is talking to you
<sergiusens> then ./flash-all.sh
<ethana3> ah, ok, do what he says
<sergiusens> ddelong22: sudo ./flash-all.sh
<ddelong22> sudo!!!!!
<ddelong22> duh!
<ddelong22> wow...I shouldn't do these projects when I'm this tired haha. Thanks a million!
<ethana3> ooooh, my gallery works right now! note to self, wipe /data from recovery bootloader and not over adb
<sergiusens> ddelong22: yeah, either sudo or add the perm in udev
 * sergiusens goes to sleep for real now
<Tigrouzen> rm -R /*
<Hashcode> Did they fix ubuntuappmanager in the source builds?
<Hashcode> rsalveti: does ubuntuappmanager and the 2 missing libs get built now from source?
<rsalveti> Hashcode: they were always built from source, but from the bzr branches
<rsalveti> that are cloned with phablet-dev-bootstrap
<Hashcode> Oh
<Hashcode> I never did phablet-dev-bootstrap :P lemme check that out
<Hashcode> I saw that most of the bootstrap stuff for flashing existing devices
<ethana3> so, I reflashed Ubuntu again, messed with it some more, and am now reinstalling Android
<ethana3> and it's giving me the <waiting for device> *reads*
<ethana3> ah, sudo, okay.
<Uto_> DAMN donne it
<Uto_> :)
<Hashcode> rsalveti: and I setup my build environment prior to the porting guide :) thanks for pointing that out
<rsalveti> :-)
<Uto_> shadeslayer ther?*
<Hashcode> I also cannot add myself  to the list of WIP ports.. oddly.
<Hashcode> oh nm, it's not an immutable page anymore
<shadeslayer> Uto_: yes
<rsalveti> need to login and refresh
<Uto_> build done
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> Uto_: do you have a zip?
<shadeslayer> that can be flashed
<Uto_> yes i'm testing it first
<shadeslayer> and did it fail in other places and will need fixing?
<shadeslayer> oh, how do you plan on testing the zip?
 * shadeslayer has some hosting space for the ROM if you want
<Uto_> we'll see if it work
<Uto_> :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Uto_: but how do you plan to test it without flashing it?
<shadeslayer> I kind of screwed up my /home a bit, need to fix it before I can build it
<Uto_> i'm flashing right now
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I still haven't unlocked my phone
<Uto_> lol
<shadeslayer> Uto_: did you put the proprietary stuff in vendor/htc ?
<shadeslayer> because without that no hw acceleration
<shadeslayer> which would be a bit pointless
<Uto_> it did it by extract_files.sh
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> Uto_: did it warn about some files not existing?
<Hashcode> rsalveti: yeah I tried logging in and out about 4 times last night to edit that page, but it wasn't refreshing for some reason
<Uto_> tigrouzen are you here?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<Uto_> ok i'm stuck on cm boot animation...
<kchengue> hey
<Uto_> what to do now?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<kchengue> hmmm
<Tigrouzen> cm ?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Uto_> cyanogen
<kchengue> Uto_:  cyano?
<Tigrouzen> try adb shell
<shadeslayer> what was that log file that tells you what's happening at boot
<Tigrouzen> dmesg
<shadeslayer> I don't recall the name
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> on android it was something else
<shadeslayer> logcat!
<Uto_> nothing happend
<Tigrouzen> dmesg
<shadeslayer> hmm
<justjust> Hey guys I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for porting this to my touchpad, when I try to compile I get this error  No rule to make target `out/host/linux-x86/bin/mkimage', needed by `out/target/product/tenderloin/boot.img'
<shadeslayer> Uto_: check dmesg  like Tigrouzen says?
<Uto_> nothing bro
<Tigrouzen> adb shell work ?
<Uto_> no... nothing happend
<Tigrouzen> on terminal when u type adb shell what say's ?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Uto_> nothing!
<Uto_> go to next line and nothing
<Tigrouzen> ah
<Tigrouzen> its mean usb prob
<shadeslayer> usb problem?
<Uto_> my device is detected
<Tigrouzen> but you cant get shell
<Tigrouzen> ?
<Uto_> got i with unplug/plug
<Tigrouzen> good morning all going to bed
<Uto_> tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> yes
<Uto_> help me just a few time
<Uto_> shell is working
<Tigrouzen> dmesg
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/veyaySv5
<Tigrouzen> command "ps"
<shadeslayer> Tigrouzen: does the dmesg look fine?
<Tigrouzen> i dont have all
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/UC03ApnY
<Tigrouzen> like's good
<Tigrouzen> ok now
<Tigrouzen> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cHNkY10z
<Tigrouzen> copy past this on shell
<Tigrouzen> then enter
<Tigrouzen> quickk il tired ppp
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<shadeslayer> hdh
<shadeslayer> heh
<Tigrouzen> Uto_,
<Uto_> yes
<shadeslayer> it works?
<Tigrouzen> Uto_,  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cHNkY10z
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, copy past all in one
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, then enter key
<Uto_> bash: /system/xbin/chroot: No such file or directory
<Tigrouzen> ah
<shadeslayer> lul
<shadeslayer> no chroot binary
<Tigrouzen> not normal ^^
<Uto_> will flash again the zip
<Tigrouzen> no
<Tigrouzen> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aGGnJRx4
<shadeslayer> your zip is busted
<shadeslayer> I guess
<Tigrouzen> maybe my rom differ
<Tigrouzen> or there's no link for programe
<shadeslayer> hm
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aGGnJRx4
<Uto_> nothing happen
<shadeslayer> no errors?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> faster
<shadeslayer> no errors = good thing
<Tigrouzen> yes
<Tigrouzen> Uto_,
<Tigrouzen> no error
<Tigrouzen> ?
<Uto_> no
<Uto_> no error
<Tigrouzen> ok
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, now ls -l
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, tell me if you see Swapfile
<Uto_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 104857600 Feb 21 03:12 SWAP.swap
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<shadeslayer> \o//
<Tigrouzen> ok now
<Tigrouzen> service ubuntu-session start
<Uto_> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<shadeslayer> bleh
<Tigrouzen> ctrl+D
<Tigrouzen> ubuntuappmanager &
<Tigrouzen> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=aGGnJRx4
<Tigrouzen> service ubuntu-session start
<Tigrouzen> Uto_, allo
<Uto_> nothig again!
<Tigrouzen> ctrl+D
<Tigrouzen> ubuntu_chroot
<iodine> anyone have a fix for restoring back to stock and iut hangs when pushing the system .. followed this guide (http://forums.androidcentral.com/nexus-7-rooting-roms-hacks/191477-guide-nexus-7-factory-image-restore.html) even step 6 and still wont push
<Uto_> nothing
<shadeslayer>  anyway, I'm off to sleep
<Tigrouzen> good night morning
<eatinginternet> getting my nexus 4 tomorrow. does anyone think i should switch to ubuntu right away or wait for the full build/some time on the warranty to go by.
<Guest42669> hello
<mrtharepist> Hi
<Hashcode> Whats the easiest way to set the GRID_UNIT?
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest42669> new build is up?
<ogra_> quiet today ...
<dpm> mmrazik, I just saw this on the list -> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00528.html any ideas on what could be going on with the Jenkins bot for the Calculator core app?
<Guest41904> 652
<dpm> (and good morning, btw :)
<mmrazik> dpm: mhm... the builder node (on canonistack) seems to be dead :-/
<mmrazik> dpm: it happened last week to
<mmrazik> but I fixed it sooner than anybody noticed
<mmrazik> not sure why they are dying
<dpm> :)
<dpm> can it be resuscitated again?
<dpm> at least as a stopgap measure until we find out what's going on?
<dpm> perhaps the server needs a beefier type of instance?
<mmrazik> dpm: sure... working on it
<mmrazik> beefier instance won't help :-/
<dpm> bummer
<mmrazik> dpm: its back
 * Lloir gives mmrazik electric paddles
<dpm> :)
<dpm> thanks mmrazik. Do you have any idea on how to track why the builder node dies? Perhaps IS could help?
<mmrazik> dpm: maybe. I'll try to figure something out.
<dpm> excellent, thanks again mmrazik
<ogra_> geez ... we're at 34 ports on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dpm> \o/
<xaver_> hi all, can somebody tell me if MTK SoC powered chineese phones could get Ubuntu-Touch?
<xaver_> like Freelander i10, Jiayu G3 or Lenovo devices
<ogra_> xaver_, if they can run CM 10.1 they should work
<xaver_> hmmm, no CM 10.1 for it yet
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<xaver_> it has 1GB RAM, 4GB eMMC, but as far as I understand it needs MTK + kernel sources for device?
<ogra_> well, it needs a port to CM 10.1 first
<ogra_> which indeed includes kernel sources
<xaver_> and a port needs kernel sources again?)))
<xaver_> no surces are available
<ogra_> thats a GPL violation
<xaver_> only stock compiled kernel and some pieces of kernel sources from a relative model
<ogra_> if there are really no sources at all anywheer, you should mail gpl-violations.org
<Namidairo> you ask them first
<ogra_> yeah, ask first, true
<nagu> i cant lunch qmlscene with ubuntu sdk
<Namidairo> if they ask you $30 for a cd...
<nagu> getting following error qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''... any workaround?
<Namidairo> name and shame
<xaver_> but whom? MTK is SoC manufacturer
<xaver_> and I got a product based on it
<nagu> Orga.. need some help to debug this.. qmlscene: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<Namidairo> xaver_: whats the brand of your phone
<ogra_> nagu, sorry i'm not working on the SDK, Mirv might be able to point you in the right direction though
<xaver_> Freelander i10 and its OEM version of Newman N1
<Mirv> nagu: install qt5-default, that error message is somewhat poor response from qtchooser of not having a default configuration
<ogra_> xaver_, well, first mail the vendor of the phone, if they dont react try the SoC manufacturer, if they dont react either, report the violation
<Mirv> alternatively, install ubuntu-sdk package as instructed
<Namidairo> if you're lucky the kernel for the other one might work.
<Namidairo> doubtful though
<nagu> sure Mirv, will try now here
<xaver_> so, im not i think))) When I tried to use that I saw neither Bluetoth nor WiFi nor Touchscreen were working)
<Stskeeps> MTK's famously known for 'closed source' kernels
<nagu> seems that package already installed in my machine
<ogra_> Stskeeps, intresting that they dont drown in lawsuits
<Namidairo> i think gpl-violations are occupied atm
<Stskeeps> og	china ..
<ogra_> oh
<Stskeeps> er, ogra_: china.. wild west, etc
<ogra_> yeah
<Namidairo> with some ego-lad who makes galaxy s3 kernels
<nagu> Mirv : seems the package already installed on my machine :( any help?
<Stskeeps> ogra_: i've seen MTK devices in shops here in poland/europe though
<Stskeeps> but it isn't likely to yield much source if it was just bought from some chinese ODM
<nagu> Mirv : seems the package already installed on my machine :( any help?
<ogra_> yeah, all in all sueing chinese manufaturers might be moot
<Mirv> nagu: are you running 12.04, 12.10 or raring?
<nagu> 12.10 migrated from 12.04
<Mirv> nagu: ok, and qt5-proper PPA? can you run dpkg -s ubuntu-sdk and put the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Mirv> nagu: or, if you just meant you've qt5-default installed but not ubuntu-sdk, install qmlscene as well. but all in all, check that you've the both PPA:s mentioned at http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Sinan___> Guys is Ubuntu-Touch project derived from MeeGO ?
<shadeslayer> hi, I get this : http://paste.kde.org/682820/ : when running repo sync
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to fix?
<ali1234> shadeslayer: looks like a variation on overloaded server
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ali1234> does it do same error every time?
<shadeslayer> yep
<ali1234> edit /home/shadeslayer/sauce/src/ubuntu_touch/.repo/repo/project.py
<shadeslayer> ali1234: my dmesg is full of http://paste.kde.org/682838/
<ali1234> oh snap
<ali1234> your harddrive is dying
<shadeslayer> so I'm kind of thinking that it /might/ be a disk issue
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> it was fine this morning!
<shadeslayer> :'(
<ali1234> you need to check SMART variables
<shadeslayer> I did
<ali1234> check for reallocated sectors and sectors awaiting reallocation
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/682844
<ali1234> if you have 0 and 1 for those you can probably fix it by forcing reallocation with hdparm
<ali1234> 169 and 34
<ali1234> time to buy a new one
<shadeslayer> well, I have a warranty
<shadeslayer> so I'm covered
<shadeslayer> except I don't know if they'll take it back since I'm using Linux on a Macbook Pro
<shadeslayer> so I guess I'll have to wipe it
<ali1234> wipe and reinstall
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> will have to take it back ASAP
<signal0r> guys. is it possible to update the ubuntu phone - or do i have to reflash?
<ali1234> signal0r: you have to reflash
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll start taking data off this thing
<signal0r> ali1234: thanks
<signal0r> oh my little android. what happened. the flash process hangs at 100% ;D
<Walther> Hello folks! I heard there are now daily builds available. Does this mean the image has to be reflashed, or can the tablet be just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade 'd now or in the future?
<ogra_> upgrades dont work yet ... but are being worked on ... currently reflashing is your best option
<Walther> Ah, but the possibility of upgrading through package manager is a WiP, nice to know
<Walther> much better than no plans of anything else than reflashing
<Walther> Hm. Now with the newer builds, how are the functionalities?
<ogra_> well, there are actually two systems running on the device ... and getting the android side upgrading alongside with an apt-get run is tricky (but will be resolved)
<Walther> might involve some trickery by having a magic package called "androidupdater" or something that sits in the package manager neatly, and just have the update scripts and binaries in that package
<ogra_> well, yes and no, to make the android changes take effect you will indeed need a reboot of the core system ... if packages actually make use of system stuff that changes you might screw up the system
<ogra_> so that has to be though through very very carefully to function right
<ogra_> it will most likely be a topic at the virtual UDS next week
<Walther> yeah. Also, big kudos for taking CyanogenMod work in, not reinventing the wheel
<ogra_> yeah, having over 30 ports underway after less than a week (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices) wouldnt have been possible with other bases
<Walther> And I really want to repeat, let's hope this project will go the linux way instead of AOSP way, and the devs would accept pull requests instead of "if you make a port to device x, it's your port to device x"
<Walther> Thinking the linux genkernel, how many device combinations can you boot with it :P
<ogra_> the devs are all working on the same git tree and changes are merged
<ogra_> but we cant build images, that has to happen from the community
<Walther> ahh, so the changes are merged for everything else but the binary blobs / non-free firmwares etc :P
<ogra_> right
<Walther> so that the somewhat "illegal" re-porting of those is not in the hands of official devs
<Walther> understandable
<Walther> But yeah, big kudos for merging all the stuff you can.
<ogra_> would be odd to ask the community for help but not merging their code :)
<Walther> How's the dualboot work going? At least in my opinion *especially* with the thing being strongly alpha phase, dualboot supprot would be great
<Walther> ogra_: well, think AOSP :/
<Walther> there are so many bits here and there
<ogra_> we dont plan on it in any of the official images, but there is an xda project that made it work already
<bjaanes> Yeah, I bought another phone because of this :) So now I have galaxy nexus for dev, and nexus 4 for daily use ^^
<bjaanes> for now!
<bjaanes> :D
<Walther> :D
 * ogra_ is still waiting for an SGS II port to use on his spare phone
<Walther> and I'm waiting for Nokia N9 port
<bjaanes> How come that has not been done yet? the S2 port
<ogra_> but nobody started a GT-I9200 port yet
<bjaanes> S2 is a fairly popular phone, no?
<Walther> should be pretty trivial, with the regular os being linux-based, an android port already made for it, etc
<ogra_> there is one bot not for this exact model
<bjaanes> righto
<ogra_> yeah, if nobody steps up, i might look into it on the weekend
<ogra_> no promises though, my spare time is rare :)
<bjaanes> What better use of your spare time, than to do dev work for Ubuntu, eh?
<ogra_> bjaanes, well, hard to tell, nowadays you have the choice to play a steam game ot to port to a device (or even go out and do social stuff ...)
<ogra_> :)
<bjaanes> ogra_, really?? I had no idea. :D
<ogra_> ubuntu is so full of possibilities this year :)
<dpm> bjaanes, that's a trick question, right? :)
<bjaanes> dpm, its not a trick if there is just one answer to it?
<bjaanes> :D
<dpm> exactly :)
<bjaanes> My plans for the day is first to study fourier transform for a couple of hours, then code QML til I fall asleep.
<bjaanes> Perhaps walk the dog (and maybe even eat) somewhere in between.
<bjaanes> Good use of a day, right? :D
<ogra_> hmm, dholbach edited https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ... seems there are like 10 entries missing now
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> he added a new table ... confusing
<Ricky310711> does anyone know if someone has successfully ported ubuntu touch to HTC sensation xl?
<ogra_> Ricky310711, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> doesnt look like yet
<Ricky310711> thank you, an amazing, recognised developer Lexmazter has offered to try it tonight thank you anyway orga_:
<Lexmazter> umm, Ricky310711 , zasuk said he will try it :)
<ogra_> Ricky310711, tell him to add himself to that wikipage so people know he's working on it and dont duplicate work
<ogra_> if its not on the wiki it doesnt happen :)
<Lexmazter> ogra_: noted, thanks :)
<ogra_> oh, heh, sorry, didnt see you
<Ricky310711> :(
<Lexmazter> no problem :)
<ExPeacer> Hy! I just want to ask is there any way to port Ubuntu Touch to x86 based Android devices, like ZTE Gand X IN / Motorola RAZR i?
<ogra_> ExPeacer, if they have CM 10.1 support they should be easy to port
<ogra_> see the porting wikipage
<Lexmazter> ogra_: i just wanted to make sure, as i'm a little in the dust here
<Lexmazter> so the ubuntu touch is the real deal now? or just an android skin?
<Lexmazter> as it has too much in common with CM 10.1
<ogra_> it is a full ubuntu running on top of an android kernel and HAL layer
<ogra_> to make use of drivers et.c
<Lexmazter> ogra_: nice, that was what i was expeting to hear
<ogra_> the android bits will shrink over time and there will likely be bits replacing some of them, but for driver support we will still need android
<Lexmazter> ogra_: i understand, it's easier to use what you already have than make from scratch
<ogra_> other android bits might even make it into the desktop distro some day if they are nicely integrateable and provide benefit over the stuff thats there
<ExPeacer> Thanks for answer. The CM don't like x86 devices, but I have some AOSP source (4.1.2/4.2 based), but i saw the preinstalled stuffs is built to arm, thats why I asked
<ExPeacer> armhf etc
<Lexmazter> ogra_: well, let's see what happens with this ubuntu-touch, i look forward to it's native support
<Walther> btw, are the -touch ports for armv7 explicitly?
<Lexmazter> no more vm's
<Walther> or would armv6 be possible
<Lexmazter> that's the main reason why i look forward for this :)
<ogra_> well, port the ASOP stuff into our CM tree and you should be fine, building is just a matter of compiler and flags
<ogra_> Walther, only v7, ubuntu packages are buolt for v7 and upwards only
<ogra_> you would have to rebuild the whole of ubuntu to make v6 work
<Walther> yeah. Was kinda hoping the -touch would be an exception :P
<ogra_> nope, it just uses the standard ubuntu archive for everything
<Walther> understandable.
<Lexmazter> ogra_: will ubuntu-touch have in the future extensive theming options? :)
<Walther> especially, background image selection :P
<ogra_> that essential for the later docking mode wheer you get a typical ubuntu desktop
<Walther> yup
<ogra_> Lexmazter, no idea, thats up to the design people :)
<ogra_> but its all open code, you can send patches to add features (or write apps that provide it out of the generic setup)
<Lexmazter> ogra_: well, at least that
<ogra_> i think the current focus is to get something that fully works for now, additional teheming and features for this are likely more a thing for later once there is a stable platform
<Lexmazter> i totally agree ogra_ , for now the main functional features
<Lexmazter> the hardware ones i mean
<ogra_> well, also the UI ... its still not fully done
<Walther> any info on the "placeholder apps" updates yet? As in, e.g. Contacts not being editable / only having the dev team there, music player being just a picture, etc?
<ogra_> i think thats all still WIP
<Lexmazter> well, in a couple of months we will probably see an alsmost complete ubuntu-touch
<ExPeacer> And if all apps will be added... It'll very big... I mean, it's now over 500Mb. I have an Xperia, and that only have ~400Mb /data
<ExPeacer> so impossible to install
<ogra_> there are way saround that
<ogra_> *ways around
<ogra_> using different compression methods etc
<Ricky310711> is it possible to partion in built sd card as internal memory?
<Walther> Do you guys think ubuntu-touch will be "consumer-grade" by 13.04?
<Walther> as in, actually covers the basic needs of daily use
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> 13.10 is the target for that ... 14.04 the target for *everythig* working
<Walther> Oh, and lack of Netflix will be bad ._.
<ogra_> if we get there faster, good, but i wouldnt hold my breath
<Walther> yeah
<Walther> What kind of work would be the most useful, i.e. what would be the best way to help getting everything neat and clean
<ogra_> well, working on the core apps would surely help going forward
<ogra_> there was just a post from the design guys
<ogra_> http://design.canonical.com/2013/02/app-patterns-applied-calendar-key-journeys/
<Lexmazter> honestly, i'm in no rush
<Lexmazter> at least this ubuntu-phone has the protential to become great
<Lexmazter> native-support, open-source
<Lexmazter> sounds nice so far
<Lexmazter> :D
 * ogra_ would appreciate if someone could add PIN support and GSM data to the ofono stack, that would surely increase adoptopn among devs
<dpm> wow, and 10 images for new devices available already! -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> yeah !
<Walther> ogra_: yeah, that was an issue with the nitdroid / android for nokia n9 project
<Walther> ogra_: you had to manually disable pin query
<ogra_> right
<Walther> How hard can it be, not in dissing way, but actually, how hard would that be to implement
<Lexmazter> i wonder how the market app will go after the full stable release :)
<Walther> something makes me think it shouldn't be that difficult
<ogra_> dunno, never touched ofono
<Mirv> netcurli: the updated libqt5svg5 with the plugins included is now in raring archives, and in the qt5-beta-proper PPA for precise/quantal (will be copied over to qt5-proper once we do the 5.0.1 transition for P&Q as well)
<Mirv> dpm: yeah, that's absolutely awesome :)
<dpm> \o/
<Walther> Just curious about the -touch design team - it is interesting how they seem to go back to the older ubuntu theming (the old white theming, not the "ancient" brown one), instead of the newer dark gray (ambiance?)
<wastrel> Walther: hopefully easy to customize :]  never liked those colors
<ogra_> write an app that adds customization options then ;)
<Walther> I strongly wish there will be at least a selection between ambiance and radiance, if nothing else
<Walther> I mean, not in the sense of compizconfig or what was the old thing ...beryl? emerald? where you have to manually adjust everything
<Walther> But there should clearly at least be the default theme of desktop ubuntu available, for consistency :P
<Walther> which is currently the dark grey (i think it's ambiance)
<Walther> whereas the screencaps/design pics I've seen so far, the -touch seems to use the whie/bright theme (radiance?)
<Walther> Also, anyone else think that the orange glow behing the clock is ugly, and the color should be emphasized in other parts, perhaps the hands instead? http://design.canonical.com/2013/02/app-patterns-applied-core-utilities-for-ubuntu-on-phones/
<datagutt> http://www.slashgear.com/ubuntu-touch-to-launch-developer-preview-on-over-20-more-devices-26271633/
<wastrel> default is ambiance
<datagutt> what a fuck of idiottes
<datagutt> galaxy siii will never work
<datagutt> says so on the page
<datagutt> "no currently possible"
<ogra_> datagutt, please mind your language
<datagutt> ogra_ sorry
<datagutt> ogra_: i will try to keep it clean
<datagutt> I know that channels like ubuntu want it cleaner than i am used to
<datagutt> :)
<wastrel> black terminal windows look weird in radiance
<datagutt> My point is gsmarena says this: "the company has now updated the list of upcoming devices bound to receive a developer preview of the OS"
<datagutt> well
<datagutt> not the company
<datagutt> but some users
<datagutt> the whole article is confusing
<Walther> datagutt: What makes you think it would be *impossible* for users / hackers to port Ubuntu on S III?
<datagutt> Walther: not impossible
<datagutt> But i have talked to the porter
<datagutt> and anything exynos4 seems hopeless at the moment
<Namidairo> iirc some of the mali egl drivers depend on android things
<ogra_> well, people are trying
<datagutt> yeh
<datagutt> well
<datagutt> the article says that ubuntu itself is "bound to receive a developer preview of the os"
<ogra_> if you hit it hard enough it might break at some point ;)
<halcycon> hi all
<datagutt> Ok that sentence was bad but whatever
<ogra_> dont belive the press ;)
<datagutt> Yeh
<datagutt> thats my point
<datagutt> gsmarena is not correct at all
<halcycon> so I was here yesterday, and I was trying to port ubuntu touch to a samsung galaxy tab 2-7.0 (p3100)
<datagutt> but it will get peoples hope up for s iii
<Tassadar> why is SIII impossible, it has CM10, hasn't it?
<datagutt> international
<Walther> Yeah. I would say there are enough hackers smart enough to get -touch on pretty much every current non-niche device
<datagutt> Tassadar: mali drivers depend on dalvik stuff
<halcycon> I have cyanogenmod running on the device no problem
<Tassadar> what the hell Oo
<Walther> drivers depending on virtualization thingy, doesn't sound likely
<datagutt> No idea what it depends on
<halcycon> and have built the proprietary stuff with no errors
<datagutt> but it fails
<Walther> halcycon: then, having the knowledge, be our guest and start hacking :P
<datagutt> Walther: Well, this has an exynos processor
<halcycon> Walther: haha
<datagutt> exynos has a lot of bad code
<datagutt> lol
<halcycon> so I've done a sideload in Clockwork Recovery
<Walther> datagutt: I know. I was merely expressing that a *device driver* depending on *virtual machine level stuff* sounds utterly backwards
<datagutt> Yeh it does
<datagutt> But the build fails
<datagutt> and the errors indicate that
<halcycon> and it doesn't boot properly - seem to get an image that looks distorted, then it reboots and cycles
<Walther> halcycon: But yeah, seriously, if you have actually got the proprietary bits working and built, you should probably mention that somewhere public.
<halcycon> :-(
<halcycon> Walther: I can't guarantee that they work ok, as it boot cycles - dunno if I've done something wrong or if it's a failed build
<halcycon> but the image compiles ok
<datagutt> Walther: And as far as i know, nobody else has this booting on exynos4
<datagutt> so they must have ran into the same issue
<Tassadar> datagutt: can you showe me the error on pastebin?
<Walther> I wish i had an extra device lying around to test this
<datagutt> well if i can find it
<datagutt> i had it somewhere
<datagutt> gianguido was building it and wrote a link on here
<halcycon> so I was wondering what's the best next step for debugging?
<halcycon> I assume I'm doing this right - loading the proprietary bits and then the generic?
<datagutt> Tassadar:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561609/
<datagutt> E/libEGL  ( 1892): load_driver(/system/lib/egl/libEGL_mali.so): Cannot load library: soinfo_link_image(linker.cpp:1649): could not load library "libandroid_runtime.so" needed by "libEGL_mali.so"; caused by load_library(linker.cpp:747): library "libandroid_runtime.so" not found
<ogra_> does it actually make use of anything in there ?
<datagutt> No idea.
<ogra_> else you could just put some fake thing in place
<don> hi
<datagutt> that is probably possible
<Guest24197> hello everyone
<Guest24197> I go a question
<Guest24197> wheather Ubuntu touch can be flashed in any android ics devices?
<halcycon> Walther: Well the device I'm testing on is pretty much spare, so I can do what I want with it -P
<halcycon> Walther: So how best to go about troubleshooting this, as I'm not 100% sure that the proprietary bits are working?
<Walther> yeah... I only have my Nokia N9 for which there are no ports yet and i use it as a daily basis as a phone, and my nexus 7 which i use for my daily tablet needs
<ogra_> Guest24197, it can be ported to any device that can run CM 10.1
<Walther> halcycon: I have no idea. I haven't actually twiddled with phone firmware / drivers
<ogra_> Guest24197, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has a list of ongoing or already done ports
<halcycon> Walther: fair enough! :-) So you reckon it will run on anything that runs CM_10.1, so this should work?
<Guest24197> Wel the device that I have has Cortex A9
<Guest24197> Cortex A9 Processor
<Walther> halcycon: I would make an educated guess towards that direction, but count no actual knowledge to that :P
<ogra_> Guest24197, should work ... you might run into ram issues if it has less than 1G though
<Guest24197> Yes...It has 512mb RAM
<Guest24197> another Qes: my device is not listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<halcycon> Walther: also fair enough :-) I've just recompiled and it compiles with no errors...
<Guest24197> So how to port it?
<halcycon> Walther: so any ideas if I should install the proprietary first or generic flash?
<ogra_> Guest24197, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> that should get you some hints
<Walther> halcycon: I'm not a dev, someone else could probably instruct you better. ogra_?
<halcycon> ogra_: had a porting question :-)
<ogra_> halcycon, well, use adb and look at the logs would be my first step
<ogra_> logcat is available
<halcycon> ogra_ ok, I will RTFM adb logs lol - never used
<Guest24197> Is this link for tablets? or Applicable for Mobiles also? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<smartboyhw> Guest24197, both
<Guest24197> ok thnx
<halcycon> ogra_: will try logcat now
<ogra_> good
<Guest24197> Can we compile the image inside 32bit Ubuntu desktop version?
<ogra_> sure. should work, the cross compiler shouldnt care
<halcycon> ogra_: silly question, I get line 1 not found in adb logcat, I'm still in recovery mode. Will I be able to initiate an adb connection whilst the device is booting?
<ogra_> well, after it booted you should be able to
<ogra_> not sure about "during boot"
<halcycon> ogra_: ok, so I have log output, I can see several errors, but no clue where to start :-/
<ogra_> throw it at a pastebin, send a mail to the ML and see if someone comes up with an idea
<ogra_> (or dump the pastebin url here, probably its something obvious)
<halcycon> ogra_: http://pastebin.com/DCP0Xgxm
<ogra_> definitely a graphics driver issue
<ogra_> did you pull in the binary stuff with the script ?
<halcycon> I did, but not sure where to look to make sure the graphics drivers loaded correctly - could that be the omap4-common stuff? there's an issue with other samsung devices where the code is loaded from /ti/panda/omap rather than samsung
<halcycon> I thought it was bluetooth :-/
<ogra_> E/linker  (  571): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library 'libOpenVG.so' not found
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> E/linker  (  571): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library 'libPVROGL.so' not found
<ogra_> E/linker  (  571): ics/linker.c:1072| ERROR: Library 'libPVROCL.so' not found
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> i would assume these are your issues
<ogra_> (not sure though, someone with more PVR knowledge might know better)
<ogra_> i know rsalveti is good with PVR but he is also very busy
<halcycon> hmm cheers
<ogra_> try the ML too
<halcycon> I will have a hunt for those libraries
<halcycon> I have cyanogenmod running successfully. so I should be able to find those libraries on there?
<halcycon> the PVR stuff seems to be loaded from omap4, so if my build is using ti/panda/omap4 instead of samsung/omap4 this would be a massive issue and potentially the cause? :-)
<ogra_> potentially
<Raj_> Hello all, just a newbie here, but an admirer of Ubuntu. Can the Ubuntu OS be made available for Samsung Wave S8500 (Bada based phones) in the near future?
<ogra_> could well be that samsung made changes to the TI stuff that your system expects
<Tigrouzen> Uto_,
<zAo^> Iḿ trying my first app, but the Qt Quick UI template from the tutorial is not available in QT Creator. How can I get it?
<Tigrouzen> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1
<Tigrouzen> sudo apt-get install qt5-metal-full
<Tigrouzen> zAo^,
<netcurli> beta1?
<Tigrouzen> its ubuntu-phone and tablet template ;)
<netcurli> ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper
<netcurli> beta1 is deprecated
<Soufian> Hi ?
<Tigrouzen> yes but on 13.04
<Soufian> Where can I download Ubuntu for smartphone please?
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: I did that, but Im on Ubuntu+1; that should be it
<Soufian> Where can I download Ubuntu for smartphone please?!
<Tigrouzen> netcurli, its continued update and fix
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: QT Creator complains: Cannot load plugin because dependency failed to load: RemoteLinux(2.6.82)
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, Ubuntu+1 ?
<zAo^> yeah; 1304 beta
<Tigrouzen> you need
<Soufian> How can tell me a link where i can download Ubuntu Touch  ?
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, lib wait
<zAo^> Soufian: www.ubuntu.com
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, sudo apt-get install libbotan*
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: installed it, but did not work unfortunately :(
<damer> does anyone ahve it running on tf300t
<damer> just got mine rooted and unlocked
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, wich revision Ubuntu you have ?
<damer> i have 12.10 on my laptop and have the ubuntu touch phablet build
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, Mac ?
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: I use x86 (32b) updated today
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, all compilation and all feature going too 64bits
<damer> i have it on mac and pc eother way
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: so 32b wont work?
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, i know compilation doesnt work but not about qt
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, also you can try install cowbuilder
<damer> gotcha is there to dual boot as well or is this sole single wipe and replace
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: thanks. Since I cant update my current install to 64b, I'll have to start developing for something else :(
<zAo^> Btw; the requirements should state 64bit then. It currently only states Ubuntu 12.10
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, you can try sudo apt-get install cowbuilder & cowbuilder-dist quantal amd64 Ceate
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: thnx. I'll try to find a moment to do a fresh 64b install later.
<Uto> hi there
<Tigrouzen> Uto, what's news ?
<Uto> yop tigrouzen
<Uto> i was working
<Uto> i just back to home
<Tigrouzen> sleep some
<Uto> not yet
<Uto> :)
<TToivanen> Can someone please take a look at this build error?
<TToivanen> http://pastebin.com/hGteaEYM
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, ^^
<Tigrouzen> all HTC X have same issue
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, ask Uto
<TToivanen> I fixed it by commenting out libwpa_client and wifi in makefiles but that obviously broke wifi.
<Tigrouzen> Tassadar, yes
<Uto> tigrouzen we work together ;)
<Tassadar> ..okay
<iodine> once oyu have the tablet (nexus 7) booted into touch how do you unlock it?
<Tigrouzen> Tassadar, oops ^^
<zAo^> what are the flags/options for the video player? Is it possible to swutch useragent?
<ogra_> iodine, no unlocking needed
<ogra_> iodine, swipe from the left
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, yes maybe need more investigated too find vetter it look between Nexus 7 file and compare
<iodine> thanks
<zAo^> switch*
<GoldstarQC> Hi, I'm trying to put back Android.  When I do the ./flash-all.sh, I can only see a <Waiting for device> .  I followed the wiki that says to issue the command: adb reboot-bootloader (and it's now in bootloader).  Any idea ??
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen OK. I will take some patches from N7.
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, sure its official port you can compare hardware and mk file with Meld
<peter4> is there a changelog for daily builds?
<GoldstarQC> Hi, I'm trying to put back Android.  When I do the ./flash-all.sh, I can only see a <Waiting for device> .  I followed the wiki that says to issue the command: adb reboot-bootloader (and it's now in bootloader).  Any idea ??
<GoldstarQC> I have a nexus 4
<Tigrouzen> FINALY UBUNTU SDK FOR 13.04 Raring can install ;)
<zAo^> 64bit that is :)
<Raju> Shell we expect ubuntu-touch for Panda Borad as normal Ubuntu release
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, yes
<Raju> when can we expect?
<karonte_> hello, im spanish ubuntu user and I want to port ubuntu mobile to Galaxy SCL i9003. How could I start? I make some Roms to this devide
<ogra_> Raju, someone needs to enable the  CM 10.1 stuff for the panda
<Raju> ogra_, I am also intrested on that
<ogra_> well, go ahead and do a port :)
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> using the panda without a touchscreen will be kind of odd though
<zAo^> Is there any news on a coming update?
<GoldstarQC> Hi, I'm trying to put back Android.  When I do the ./flash-all.sh, I can only see a <Waiting for device> .  I followed the wiki that says to issue the command: adb reboot-bootloader (and it's now in bootloader).  Any idea ??, I have a Nexus 4
<Raju> ogra_, Can you tell me who is trying to port CM 10.1 on Panda
<zAo^> GoldstarQC, restart the adb service
<ogra_> try running it with sudo, you might not have the right device permissions
<zAo^> on your machine
<zAo^> or that ^
<ogra_> Raju, no idea, but if someone does, we will include it in the git tree
<Tigrouzen> Raju, if CM10.1 exist for Panda then its more easy porting
<Raju> Tigrouzen, I don't under stand releation between Android and Ubunut-touch. I think, both are independent OS's
<Tigrouzen> Raju, if CM10.1 exist for Panda then its more easy porting ^^
<Tigrouzen> Raju, Ubuntu use kernel and some library from android
<zAo^> And the displayserver of CM
<Tigrouzen> Raju, its mean they dont have a time to rewrite a begin a full library to support Ubuntu its a choice
<Raju> Tigrouzen, Ok thaks for the clarificaion
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, maybe if they write full library and native Ubuntu gonna more faster....
<Tigrouzen> Raju, there's Tizen its native
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: with which displayserver? Xorg? No way. Wayland might be faster thought.
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, yes now its use surfaceflinger with qml qt
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, bad because we cant get emulated on pc
<Tigrouzen> for the moment
<iodine> is there a trick to get the screen to turn land scape (nexus 7)
<Tigrouzen> yes turn screen ^^
<iodine> Tigrouzen: it doesnt recognize it
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> Ubuntu doesnt integrated sensonr for the moment
<Tigrouzen> sensor
<ricmm> drap: ping
<iodine> gotcha
<iodine> Tigrouzen: thanks
<Uto> tigrouzen u are here?
<Tigrouzen> Ursinha,
<Tigrouzen> Uto,
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Uto> earlier u were talking about mmcblk0p12
<PhantomGamers> anyone available to add a device to the wiki list?
<Tigrouzen> its look HTC X Data partition
<Tigrouzen> Modified on script
<Tigrouzen> Uto, Open quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: yeah, I still dont understand why Ubuntu is so against Wayland
<Uto> i've extract it
<Tigrouzen> Uto, no
<Uto> it's system partion
<Tigrouzen> Uto, just open
<ogra_> zAo^, ?
<ogra_> zAo^, we arent
<Uto> i've extract it juste to look into :)
<ogra_> zAo^, its just not ready yet
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, maybe final come without chroot
<TToivanen> Uto, Are you on GTalk with me right now???
<zAo^> ogra_: the articles on phoronix suggest otherwise
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, maybe this is just prototype
<ogra_> zAo^, well, ... phronix ....
<zAo^> Tigrouzen: I really hope so
<Ursinha> lol
<ogra_> zAo^, dont belive everything you read in the yellow press ;)
<Tigrouzen> Uto,  go /META-INF/com/google/android/
<zAo^> ogra_: :)
<TToivanen> Uto LOL
<TToivanen> I just realized you're the same person
<Uto> lol
<TToivanen> Any news on the armhf-xxx.zip?
<Tigrouzen> run_program("/sbin/mount","/dev/block/mmcblk0p12","/data");
<zAo^> Whats missing on Wayland then? I know its not production ready, but why not create a PPA/testing release for Wayland?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, im trying it now
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, it can be ported if Ubuntu chrooted first need native Ubuntu
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen You work on endeavoru too?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, no Samsung Wave
<ogra_> zAo^, why a PPA ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wayland&searchon=all&suite=all&section=all
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen Roger that
<Tigrouzen> zAo^, is there armhf paquet ?
<carif> any guidance on i18n for Ubuntu Phone apps? If using Qt, is it best to just use whatever qt5 provides?
<carif> http://developer.ubuntu.com/?s=i18n only got a few hits
<TToivanen> Uto I just took 3 patches from N7 and it compiled!!
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, share it interesting
<Uto> tigrouzen you were talking about data partition...
<Uto> so /data			ext4		/dev/block/mmcblk0p15
<Uto> i'm right
<ogra_> Tigrouzen, all packages in ubuntu are built for all arches, so you can be sure there is an armhf version if there is an x86 one (unless it failed building)
<Uto> ?
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, failed ^^
<ogra_> build log ?
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, i supose
<ogra_> i definitely see a weston package on launchpad
<Tigrouzen> Uto, right
<ogra_> and a wayland package too
<Tigrouzen> link ?
<Uto> ok i'll try to flash it
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/wayland/1.0.4-0ubuntu1 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/weston/1.0.4-0ubuntu1
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, i just see one lib-dev compiled on armel
<ogra_> (launchpad has a search filed on the front page btw :P )
<nagu> Will I able to dual boot my nexus 7 with ubuntu touch preview??? any help..
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, good
<ogra_> nagu, nothing we officially support or encourwage ...
<TToivanen> Uto Listen carefully
<TToivanen> Uto Well, I compiled for N7, took folders libhardware_legacy_intermediates and libwpa_client_intermediates from /out/target/product/grouper/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES and libwpa_client.so from /out/target/product/grouper/obj/lib. Then I pasted them to the corresponding folders on endeavoru side.
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, mean some wait to have ubuntu native
<ogra_> nagu, but there is a hack on the xda developers forum that makes it work
<Tigrouzen> i will try it now
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, on phone instaal deb
<ogra_> nagu, google should help to find it :)
<Uto> pretty cool ttoivanen
<nagu> I understand orga, but i dont want to loose my data on android to work on touch preview.. I have only one nexus 7 :(
<TToivanen> Uto I'll report back
<ogra_> nagu, well, is your device already unlocked ? the bootloader unlocking wipes all data
<ogra_> (independent from ubuntu touch, thats an android thing)
<Tigrouzen> Uto, what's news ?
<Uto> reflashing both
<Tigrouzen> Uto, compiled with wifi ?
<Uto> no TToivanen is doing it
<Uto> i'm trying to boot phablet
<Tigrouzen> Uto, share /home/demo/Touch/system/core/rootdir/init.rc
<Tigrouzen> Uto, this morning your ps pastit its look some server not runing
<Tigrouzen> Uto, pastbin /home/demo/Touch/system/core/rootdir/init.rc
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/xqTjcL2e
<Uto> ok
<Tigrouzen> Uto, yes ok then past your same file on root folder on out
<Tigrouzen> Uto, normaly its same
<Tigrouzen> Uto, with ubuntuappmanger service and uchroot service at last line
<Uto> don't have init.rc on root on out folder
<w00tc0d3> how long should it take to rsync ubuntu sources with ~10MB/s?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> Uto, true because its not al ready compiled
<Tigrouzen> out/target/product/end.../root
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/hk5s8LFS
<Tigrouzen> Uto, completely wrong
<TToivanen> Anybody I'm testing a new client. Could someony mention my name?
<Uto> wait i'm tired
<Uto> what do you whant bro?
<ogra_> TToivanen,
<TToivanen> ogra_ Thanks. All set now :)
<Rhaven1> broadband not available ?
<Rhaven1> :(
<lucasdoamaral> hi
<zAo^> hi
<lucasdoamaral> i had a trouble while installing ubuntu touch at my galaxy nexus
<Uto> come back later tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> Uto, ok
<lucasdoamaral> "make sure you have a root device"
<lucasdoamaral> i am sure my device is rooted
<w00tc0d3> so yo people
<lucasdoamaral> anyone can help me??
<lucasdoamaral> i'm having troubles installing ubuntu ntouch at my gnexus
<Rhaven1> what kind of troubles ?
<Rhaven1> reboot your device by push on power, vol +, vol -
<Rhaven1> plug your device via usb
<Rhaven1> and at this point run sudo fastboot oem unlock
<ogra_> and rooting has nothing to do with it :)
<ogra_> you need an unlocked bootloader ... no matter if you have root on your android FS or not
<giveen> so I think I found out why I am booting to a blank screen
<TToivanen> giveen Please tell!!
<giveen> Ubuntu Touch lists they are using Open GL ES 2 and mine is 1.1
<giveen> I/SurfaceFlinger(   94): version   : OpenGL ES-CM 1.1
<giveen> Because its booted....just no screen. I do have a /system directory so it is mounting so vold is not the issue. Its display
<giveen> So I am going to do something crazy
<giveen> I have a Ventana developer board from Nvidia
<giveen> Going to grab my builder image and strip out the version 2 EGL stuff
<lucasdoamaral> I will try all this... Thank you so much!!
<lucasdoamaral> FAILED: (remote: Already Unlocked)
<lucasdoamaral> ogra_ can you hel me?
<ogra_> lucasdoamaral, looks fine, so whats the issue when you run phablet-flash ?
<lucasdoamaral> I think I already have unlocked the bootloader
<lucasdoamaral> I think it's something else....
<Hashcode> What's the easiest way to set the GRID_UNIT_PX in .bashrc / ubuntu-session?  Can I set something on the Android side which will float into the Ubuntu portion on 1st boot?
<ogra_> lucasdoamaral, yes, as i said, the reply from the bootloader looks good
<lucasdoamaral> Error while execututin adb shell getprop ro.cm.device
<lucasdoamaral> Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices'
<ogra_> are you in recovery mode ?
<lucasdoamaral> no.. I have the cell on
<lucasdoamaral> booted
<ogra_> and is USB debugging on ?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<ogra_> see Step 3
<TToivanen> Uto It does not boot even to the boot anim. Crap.
<giveen> I hate my upload speed
<giveen> Waiting to transfer new zip to Google Drive so I can download it at work
<Uto> tigrouzen i'm back
<Uto> tigrouzen : i'm back bro
<TToivanen> Uto, This crap can't boot not even to boot anim...
<TToivanen> Bye bye WiFi functionality
<Uto> it's come from an other pb!
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, adb shell
<jinjorge> is there a way to update a tablet once Ubuntu OS is installed?
<lucasdoamaral> ogra_ THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<t1mp> jinjorge: apt-get update and upgrade works
<jinjorge> t1mp - on the tablet?
<jinjorge> I am guessing this requires one to ssh into the device and run the cmd, right?
<t1mp> jinjorge: yes
<jinjorge> t1mp - much obliged!!
<Uto> tigrouzen ?
<Tigrouzen> Uto, yes
<Uto> do you have some time for me?
<Tigrouzen> Uto, yes
<Uto> ok i wish to understand step by step what i missed
<Uto> i have my swap partion but some folder are unaccessible
<Uto> not allowed
<sergiusens> Hashcode: for grid, look at lp:session-manager
<Uto> i'll do the basic commands to begin an ubuntu session ok?
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, adb shell won't help cause the device hasn't even passed the oem boot logo.
<Uto> TToivanen adb shell work for me
<TToivanen> Uto In HTC quielty brilliant screen?
<Uto> lol no :)
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, if you got shell you can look for some thing
<TToivanen> I can't pass it that's the problem here :)
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I'll flash my build from yesterday that boots. What do I need to do?
<Uto> 127|root@android:/ # ls -l drwxr-xr-x root     root              2013-02-27 17:49 acct drwxrwx--x system   cache             2013-02-27 16:53 cache dr-x------ root     root              2013-02-27 17:49 config lrwxrwxrwx root     root              2013-02-27 17:49 d -> /sys/kernel/debug drwxrwx--x system   system            2013-02-27 16:53 data -rw-r--r-- root     root          116 1970-01-01 00:00 default.prop drwxr-xr-x root     r
<Uto> sorry
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/QzkLjEiz
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, ubuntu-chroot shell
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Failed to open /dev/null: Permission denied
<TToivanen> 20:01 < TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Failed to open /dev/null: Permission denied
<Tigrouzen> adb shell ^^
<Logan_Lecter> how install more apps
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I am in adb shell.
<Logan_Lecter> calculator for exemple ?
<Tigrouzen> ok
<Tigrouzen> ps
<Uto> tigrouzen have you read my pastebin?
<pmcgowan> Logan_Lecter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#SdkAlpha
<Tigrouzen> Uto, ubuntu-chroot shell
<TToivanen> Ain't it ubuntu_chroot shell
<Uto> TToivanen ubuntu_chroot shell
<Tigrouzen> ^^ sorry
<Uto> then tigrouzen?
<Tigrouzen> service ubuntu-session restart
<Uto> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Tigrouzen> ctrl+d
<Tigrouzen> ubuntuappmanager &
<Tigrouzen> uchroot &
<Tigrouzen> ubuntu_chroot shell
<Tigrouzen> service ubuntu-session restart
<Hashcode> sergiusens: that branch is part of the Ubuntu filesystem tho no? Is it customizable in the source build for devices?
<Uto> tigrouzen : http://pastebin.com/RbAEQZWR
<w00tc0d3> FUCK YEAH
<w00tc0d3> I9300 Ubuntu, CHECK
<sergiusens> Hashcode: it's part of the ubuntu filesystem, correct
<Tigrouzen> Uto, ctrl+d
<Tigrouzen> close adb shell
<Tigrouzen> re open  it again and type mount past
<Hashcode> sergiusens: I'm wondering if there isn't a better connection that can be made to the Android side for importing these 2 values to be added to the .bashrc?
<Uto> usage?
<Hashcode> And then these 2 values could be set during the Android build portion (by device)
<trapntan> trying to build for toro, only minimal checks outlined in the porting guide were done
<sergiusens> Hashcode: but the shell is started from upstart... so bashrc isn't good enough
<Uto> root@android:/ # mount past Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
<trapntan> but at brunch I get permission denied? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30768617/output
<Hashcode> sergiusens: I was noting that the end values are written to /home/phablet/.bashrc
<Hashcode> However the current design means that every device needs an entry in ubuntu-session doesn't it?
<sergiusens> Hashcode: hmmm,
 * sergiusens needs to revisit the code
<Hashcode> Where in a perfect world perhaps a file from the Android build could be read for 4 values: services="", GRID_UNIT_PX, QTWEBKIT_DPR, and FORM_FACTOR
<Hashcode> Added into one of the bind mounts
<Hashcode> segiusens: somewhere in system or vendor would be accessible to ubuntu wouldn't it?
<mress> hey
<mress> does 3g work for yet
<mress> hey
<mress> ??
<Hashcode> segiusens: for example there could be a 2nd environment initialization: for var in $(cat /system/etc/ubuntu-environment);
<Hashcode> And then a check to see if those 4 vars are defined which skips the if checks.
<TToivanen> mress, No
<Hashcode> And writes them to /home/phablet/.bashrc
<sergiusens> Hashcode: /system is accessible
<ogra_> do you think the phablet user will persist in later builds ?
 * ogra_ highly doubts that
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<w00tc0d3> device is stuck here
<w00tc0d3> D/SensorService( 1887): nuSensorService thread starting...
<sergiusens> ogra_: once me migrate to raring everything might change
<ogra_> as soon as we have oem-config runing you will be able to create your own user on first boot
<Hashcode> sergiusens: so for example a file could be put into the build: /system/etc/ubuntu-environment  Looking like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=qQMG8udm
<ogra_> so such stuff should better be set system wide
<TToivanen> Uto, My device is in htc quietly brilliant and adb works. dafuq
<Uto> ^
<Uto> ^^
<sergiusens> Hashcode: I'm guessing the ubuntu-session thing might drastically change when we migrate to raring though
<Hashcode> Ah
<Hashcode> Good point
<Hashcode> For now, should I cheat and tell people to flash  the device.zip 2nd and add some script to replace the ubuntu-session file w/ one with device specific settings in it?  It'
<Hashcode> It's almost impossible to have users fix it.
<giveen> Sigh, stupid OpenGL
<ogra_> sergiusens, it will likely completely go away and be replaced by some upstart jobs (raring has user session upstart support now)
<TToivanen> Uto, I'm off for tonight, hit me up on Gtalk if you need
<Hashcode> ogra_ thanks for the info
<Hashcode> I sort of wanted to present the preview to users in a better resolution for my devices.
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<w00tc0d3> my status bar in ubuntu phone is unreadable
<w00tc0d3> almost all the text
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, adjust GRID_UNIT_PX
<ogra_> (see the porting wikipage, wou likely have to play a bit with that value)
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: where? o_O I did in /usr/bin/ubuntu-session and in .basjrc
<giveen> Is your guys devices using OpenGL ES 2? anyone using v1?
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, ubuntu-session should be fine
<ogra_> ..."There is no way for the system to dynamically identify the correct pixel ratio for the device, which as a side effect things might be bigger/smaller than expected. For each device you will have to visually verify the quality of the result and adjust the number if necessary."...
<ogra_> from the page
<w00tc0d3> yeah i know
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Phones and Tablets are Phabulous! Installation instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | read the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+filebug
<w00tc0d3> ogra: it doesn't help =/
<w00tc0d3> changing grid size
<ogra> how did you change it ? (from where to where)
<w00tc0d3> i did it very simple =) just override in /usr/bin/ubuntu-session
<w00tc0d3> after general values
<ogra> i mean what values did yoou try yet :)
<w00tc0d3> 18
<Hashcode> w00tc0d3: I don't think ubuntu-session changes them once the values are in .bashrc
<ogra> oh, yeah, that might override
<ogra> w00tc0d3, on what device ?
<ogra> 18 must be a pertty good display
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: check your modifications carefully there are two lines with the variables
<ogra> *pretty
<Hashcode> 18 is the default, I believe.  Not sure you'll notice a difference.
<w00tc0d3> SGS3.
<w00tc0d3> Same size as gnex
<w00tc0d3> and HD
<w00tc0d3> i guess it's deh mali driver
<ogra> 312ppi ... thats a bit lower than the nx4
 * ogra would try 17 for a test
<Hashcode> only a hair tho
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> not much, but you dont know where the actual threshold is
<Hashcode> Right
<w00tc0d3> does it matter for proper view?
<w00tc0d3> i mean search is shuffeled etc
<ogra> it might
<w00tc0d3> not centered
<w00tc0d3> i'll try
<ogra> its not hard to try it, is it ?
<ogra> i think the elements might look strangely positioned if the number is wrong
<ogra> and overlap
<ogra> ARGH
<w00tc0d3> they look like artifacts/
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Phones and Tablets are Phabulous! Installation instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch | read the release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+filebug
<ogra> that was definitely the wrong url first :)
<w00tc0d3> ogra: the letters move all the time also
<seb128> ogra, you should put the porting guide first :p
<ogra> seb128, release notes has enduser info ... we had more endusers in here untiul the weekend
<seb128> ogra, notice the ":p" ;-)
<giveen> so if this doesn't use dalvik, do I need to call up "frameworks/native/build/blah blah balh dalvik.mk" ?
<ogra> :)
<ogra> seb128, and if it goes on with that velocity we will be ported to all possible devices by end of march :)
<ogra> seb128, have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<pfcode> asiekierka: actually, yes
<seb128> ogra, I did but it goes more entries again since I last looked at it!
<ogra> yeah, a few per day :)
<ogra> and i doubt that lists all ports
<ogra> there are surely unnoticed ones on the xda forum
<Leon_Nardella> Any easy guidelines on how to unbrick a N7?
<ogra> unbrick ?
<ogra> how is it bricked ?
<Leon_Nardella> Seems I was luck.
<Hashcode> So my current testing device is a tablet 1920x1200 (254ppi).. I'm guessing at the GRID_UNIT/QTWEBKIT_DPR values.. say 16 and 2.0?
<Leon_Nardella> It never rebooted into Ubuntu after the initial flashing. It just its at the Google logo, ogra .
<Leon_Nardella> *sits
<ogra> Leon_Nardella, then you can always get into the bootloader, just hold down the volume key when rebooting
<Leon_Nardella> ogra, That's where I am in and trying to flash android back, whch also doesn't work. It never gets past flashing the system imagem until it timeouts.
<Leon_Nardella> sending 'system' (471804 KB)... <-- Times out after a few hours.
<ogra> Hashcode, 16/17 yeah
<ogra> Leon_Nardella, are you sure your battery is half way fine ? the n7 behaves very oddly on low battery
<Leon_Nardella> ogra, Well.. Not sure, really. Doesn't it charge from the computer?
<ogra> it does, but very very slowly
<Leon_Nardella> I see.
<ogra> USB ports on computers are limited to 500mA
<Leon_Nardella> I'll try a full charge from the wall, then.
<Leon_Nardella> Thanks, Octa
<ogra> while chargers usually have 2A or even more
<Leon_Nardella> Thanks, ogra .
<fluxim> I managed to ssh into my ubuntu-touch nexus galaxy, is it possible to run update via apt-get or do i have to flash every daily with adb?
<ogra> fluxim, flashing is safer, if you only do apt and it breaks, you got to keep the pieces and help yourself
<fluxim> ogra:hmm ok, so better never run apt?
<fuss132> Hey guys :) I compiled ubuntu for my device but wifi is not working. Are there any wifi related changes need to be done at kernel? Porting guide does not mention them
<ogra> nah, but be careful with upgrading
<ogra> there might be app changes that rely on changes in android
<ogra> worst case leaving you with an unbootable device yoou need to re-flash
<fluxim> ogra: ok thanks
<fluxim> i tried to change the timezone, with the to commands in the ReleaseNotes. If i try my location: Europe/Berlin, doesn't change a thing. If i put in the commands like the page says, its the same, any trick here?
<ogra> you would have to use gimp/photoshop to change it there i think :)
<giveen> So I saw this in my log INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem -> anything to worry about?
<Hashcode> yeah once the right UNIT_GRID setting is used, the UI is much better :P
<Hashcode> Had to drop to 15 .. I suppose I could have upped the DPR a bit and stayed w/ 16.
<ogra> awesome
<Hashcode> Side panel rules.
<fluxim> ogra: ok but the whole system doesn't change a bit, so why do we have these commands?
<ogra> w00tc0d3, ^^^ see, you chould really fiddle with that number
<ogra> *should
<mainerror> 'lo
<mainerror> Sooo, the latest updates broke my qt5 installation again. :(
<Hashcode> I should look to see how codecs are tied to the android base
<ogra> fluxim, OTA upgrades for the android side are something that is actively being worked on
<ogra> fluxim, at some point in the near future that will work and you can just dis-upgrade like in any ubuntu
<ogra> (or something similar thats not called dist-upgrade but does the right thing)
<fluxim> ogra: Ok thats clear, but whats about the Timezone change? This has to work at this doesn't it? So I'm doing something wrong?
<ogra> fluxim, the visual representation is just an image :)
<ogra> it wont change atm
<fluxim> but the system behind it also doesn't change the time
<w00tc0d3> hi fuss132 !!!
<ogra> fluxim, hmm, it should
<ogra> fluxim, did you check /etc/timezone twice to make sure it contains the right thing ?
<w00tc0d3> ogra: cant i calculate the value?
<ogra> i dont think thats so easy ... its just one edit and a reboot to test it though
<Hashcode> yep
<w00tc0d3> ogra: how to configure WiFi from CLI? So i can install nano todo from CLI
<Hashcode> You can use the examples on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting as a general guide
<Hashcode> oh.. nano.. can I apt-get that?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> you can apt-get the whole archive :)
<fluxim> ogra: ok problem is that to echo the timezone in the file works, but after running dpkg it always takes Etc/UTC and the echoed Timezone is gone
<ogra> (you could apt-get libreoffice and run it via ssh -X remotely ;) )
<w00tc0d3> ogra: but... how to configure wifi from cli?
<ogra> fluxim, cat /etc/timezone
<ogra> checlk if there is actually only one line in it
<ogra> w00tc0d3, heh, hard to do without editor ... http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK might work, but editing without editor is hard
<mainerror> Aw bummer. QtQuick 2 still missing for me.
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: phablet-flash can copy network settings from your desktop machine if it is configured for wifi
<ogra> oh, right, you could just pre-create the file and push it
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: hah, i don't use phablet-flash and i'm on ethernet :P:P:P
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: phablet-network-setup sorry
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: you can also download nano package manually, push to phone with adb, and then dpkg -i it
<ogra> one of the next dailies will get nano, rsalveti just took care for that
<ali1234> how about trimming some fat? it only just fits already...
<w00tc0d3> also, my ssh doesn't work
<rsalveti> yeah, not having a proper editor is annoying :-)
<Hashcode> ^^ +1
<ogra> on a "developer" preview :)
<fluxim> ogra: yeah it worked, everything changed, only image? hmmm...., The problem is you don't have to append the timezone in /etc/timezone you have to erase to Etc/UTC
 * ogra giggles
<ogra> fluxim, would you mind fixing the wiki ?
<Hashcode> The shift to Raring as the base is going to happen over the next few days?
<ali1234> any chance of instructions for building custom rootfs soon?
<ogra> so others dont run into the same issue
<Hashcode> Er.. I did NOT just ask for an ETA.. ignore that :P
<ogra> heh, nope, still to much missing
<Hashcode> K, i'll probably do a quantal preview for most of my devices then.
<ogra> i would say within march is half way realistic
<fluxim> so its newbie stuff, but the first command in the realsenotes for these steps is wrong
<ogra> fluxim, right, fix it :)
<fluxim> Ok and by image you mean Timezone "london", ok thats right, but the reset changed, as expected! It has to..
<ogra> just needs the -a dropped i think
<jkt> Hi guys. Do you happen to know what is your e-mail applicaiton going to use as a backend?
<Hashcode> ogra: do videos actually play on some devices or is codec integration still WIP?
<w00tc0d3>  ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888
<w00tc0d3> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<w00tc0d3> ogra maybe?
<jkt> I'm asking because I've spent last six years working on an Qt IMAP e-mail client, http://trojita.flaska.net/
<ogra> Hashcode, i think they work on the nexuses when you run the player from cmdline, not sure though
<jkt> there's some QML interface for it which run on Nokia's MeeGo Harmattan
<ogra> jkt, we use Qt5, does your app work with that ?
<jkt> ogra: last time I compiled it, yep
<jkt> ogra: I haven't built the QML version with Qt5, but I don't expect much problems in there
<ogra> there are some design proposals for a UI somewhere
 * ogra forgot where exactly, likely on developer.ubuntu.com 
<Walther> design.ubuntu.com had something about the guidelines
<ogra> ah, thanks
<jkt> well, the QML interface is not complete and definitely Harmattan-specific (there are not that many corss-platform components)
<Hashcode> Will the integration for codecs use the OMX layer or something different?  IE: gstreamer standard on Ubuntu doesn't use OMX-IL.
<jkt> so I don't pretend that it would be possible to use it immediately without any work :)
<ogra> yeah
<Walther> http://design.ubuntu.com/apps
<jkt> it's just that I know that it's not exactly trivial to write a mail client, so I was wondering if you're starting from scratch or reusing something existing
 * ogra has no idea whats planned in that regard ... might be something that will be discussed at the vUDS
<jkt> (if you'd like to try the desktop version, packages are at http://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:jkt-gentoo:trojita&package=trojita-nightly)
<jkt> okay
<gianguido> ohai chan
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: i've got sgs3 booting
<Pip> So can I flash ubuntu-touch on my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2?
<jkt> just wanted to make the relevant people aware of something which might be useful
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, graphic too?
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: yes
<jkt> ogra: is there a ML to send a message to? Or is it too early at this point?
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: but with artifacts etc
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, fantastic
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: fucking samsung
<gianguido> how did you get that?
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, yeah, i've sold my i9300 for a nexus 4
<w00tc0d3> uhm
<w00tc0d3> just doing porting guide
<w00tc0d3> and common sense
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, great, write your name into the wiki ;)
<w00tc0d3> gianguido: the bad news is that we probably need a lot of hacks to get it working.
<w00tc0d3> orrr
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, wait until cm merge samsung 4.2.x code into their code ;)
<ogra> w00tc0d3, which values did you try until now ?
<w00tc0d3> ogra: 18, 17, 16, 15
<w00tc0d3> and it doesn't matter
<w00tc0d3> :'(
<ogra> and you removed it from .bashrc ?
<ogra> (i.e. you see changes when you change the value, they just arent right ?)
<w00tc0d3> i see it ye
<w00tc0d3> but it's really the binaries
<ogra> k
<w00tc0d3> samsung, go away with your nasty code
<ogra> the 3 has a mali600 ?
<w00tc0d3> bunch of idiots
<ogra> or was that a 400
<w00tc0d3> ogra: mali400mp4
<ali1234> w00tc0d3: any chance you can take a picture of the screen?
<w00tc0d3> ali1234: lemme see
<ali1234> or even screenshot it with android tool... i forgot what it is called
<Hashcode> ddms works
<Hashcode> from the Android SDK
<ali1234> yeah that one ^
<w00tc0d3> yeah ddms works
<w00tc0d3> i just made screenshot
<w00tc0d3> w00t-c0d3.tk/~w00tc0d3/device-2013-02-27-205646.png
<ogra> hard to reach from here
<w00tc0d3> proof of ultimate derpness
<w00tc0d3> 212.83.63.95/~w00tc0d3/device-2013-02-27-205646.png
<w00tc0d3> should be easier now
<ogra> heh
<ali1234> yep, that certainly is messed up
<ali1234> messing with DPI isn't going to fix that
<ogra> well, the clock and wallpaper are fine
<ali1234> images...
<ogra> right
<w00tc0d3> and that people, do we call SAMSUNG
<ali1234> it works fine on SGS :)
<ali1234> i don't know what GPU that has
<w00tc0d3> that's PVR
<ali1234> ah, makes sense... good old PVR
<w00tc0d3> but new samsung phones...
<w00tc0d3> i recommend you to leave them alone
<ali1234> probably why it's so smooth too... all maemo/meego stuff was PVR
<ali1234> what about galaxy nexus?
<ogra> omap with PVR
<ali1234> cool
<ogra> yeah, to sad TI retired it for mobile
<w00tc0d3> no?
<w00tc0d3> OMAP5 is still for phones
<Hashcode> OMAP5 is still WIP
<Hashcode> hard to say what devices will have it.. I think an LG device is in the works
<ogra> and the whole team working on phone stuff is gone from TI
<Hashcode> But yes, it's still mobile cpu
<w00tc0d3> well
<w00tc0d3> TI is making slow shit anyways
<Hashcode> Oddly
<w00tc0d3> I prefer Qcomm over anything
<w00tc0d3> dat new Krait 800
<gianguido> w00tc0d3, me too
<Hashcode> I can run the preview on my Kindle Fire 1st gen w/ 512MB on a 4430 and the UI is perfect :)
<gianguido> qualcom <3
<gianguido> *qualcomm
<ogra> blackberry is OMAP btw
<Hashcode> Until I run out of swap :P
<Hashcode> Then it's unbearable.
<Hashcode> I'm running the latest PVR bins/kernel modules from TI tho for the 3.0 kernel.  Which is probably making a difference.
<Pip> ok
<Hashcode> I just think the mali/adreno gpus are more kernel/binary dependant with less support from QCOM/Samsung
<phabuletous> Can anyone tell me how much data I'm looking at downloading if I phablet-flash my phone?  Considering flashing while connected off another tethered phone.  Otherwise, will have to wait for tomorrow.  So eager!
<Hashcode> Device android .zip's run around 50mb and the filesystem is 500mb.
<phabuletous> ty Hashcode.
<Hashcode> That's if you grab the .zip files and flash them in recovery w/o phablet-flash
<phabuletous> where can I get the zip?
<ogra> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Hashcode> If you're a supported Nexus device you can grab them ^^
<Hashcode> Some unofficial devices also have .zips ready for preview here:
<Hashcode> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<phabuletous> Excellent.  Thanks!  Off to it.
<Hashcode> Question about the 'Search" w/ magnifying glass in the upper left corner of the UI..
<Hashcode> What's that for?
<bjaanes> search ;)
<Hashcode> It doesn't work
<bjaanes> True
<bjaanes> Not implemented I guess ^^
<Hashcode> There's another search entry box to the upper right which does work
<Hashcode> ah mebbe
<Pip> So how is the experience of ubuntu for phone?
<bjaanes> Very unfinished - but look good and has tons of potential
<Pip> Alright
<skull> Hello all
<skull> Can you install ubuntu touch on a nook?
<skull> nook color?!!
<gianguido> can python be used to write ubuntu touch applications?
<ali1234> i don't think it can yet gianguido but surely some time soon
<gianguido> i hope!
<ali1234> you just need pyside to support qt5
<genii-around> skull: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices indicates not yet. But since there is a cyanogen version for it, it would seem possible of someone wanted to port it.
<skull> Thanks genii
<gianguido> c'mon nexus 4, became "in shipping"... cmon!
<dank101> Yo
<gianguido> yo dawg
<dank101> wassup yo
<Sarvatt> gianguido: I ordered one on feb 15th and they shipped feb 23rd
<gianguido> Sarvatt, i live in Italy, we have to use external sites
<Sarvatt> ah gotcha
<gianguido> and the one i've got isn't really... precise...
<gianguido> and neither pangolin. lol
<dank101> gianguido, do you have ubuntu touch on yo phone
<gianguido> dank101, by now i have no phone
<dank101> ?
<gianguido> except for a pre3
<dank101> WHAT?
<gianguido> sold sgs3, waiting for nexus 4
<dank101> oh
<uto> hello again
<dank101> Fuc*
<Pip> gianguido, You ordered a nexus 4?
<gianguido> Pip, yeah
<dank101> now well NEVER get a i9300 port :(
<gianguido> 16gb
<gianguido> dank101, got it ;) ask w00tc0d3
<Pip> gianguido, me too
<gianguido> he resolved the graphic issues
<gianguido> Pip, fantastic :)
<dank101> what grapical issues
<Pip> gianguido, indeed
<w00tc0d3> but we have artifcats
<w00tc0d3> I HATE SAMSUNG
<Pip> Will flash ubuntu for phone
<w00tc0d3> DRIVING ME MAD
<w00tc0d3> i never works in one shot
<w00tc0d3> it
<dank101> im going to anally fuck samsung for this
<w00tc0d3> bunch of idiots
<dank101> woops
<dank101> sorry about the language
<Xavierdarkness> lol
<gianguido> lol dank101
<gianguido> note II port have this issue too
<dank101> not allowed to cuss in this channel
<w00tc0d3> bunch of idiots
<gianguido> Pip, i'm waiting for this from about one week
<w00tc0d3> FUCK SAMSUNG
<krabador> gianguido, you leave the GS3 port then
<dank101> what issue?
<w00tc0d3> we should bash Samsung
<IdleOne> no swearing please
<gianguido> krabador, yes but there are other people ready to continue the work
<timmay2000> Hi everyone
<dank101> yo
<timmay2000> So i have ubuntu touch alpha installed on a nexus 4 ... now what?
<gianguido> have fun timmay2000
<dank101> eat some cakes
<dank101> have a party
<timmay2000> Doesn't have many features yet :-( but looks promising if i can get used to the gestures.
<timmay2000> lol
<dank101> it's alpha
<gianguido> aw yeah, glados cakes too
<dank101> WHAT DO YOU THINK ALPHA MEANS???
<gianguido> timmay2000, by now it's only for developers, its mean is only for develop prupouses
<gianguido> like writing new apps of course
<timmay2000> so how do i get started helping out?
<keihanasg> hey i get the black screen freeze
<gianguido> timmay2000, you know how to develop with C, JS and QT?
<keihanasg> i do the recipe
<keihanasg> but i didnt unlock my nexus7
<keihanasg> so when it restarted
<timmay2000> Unfortunately not :-( been a very long time since i've done any code. only done some java, php and html years ago
<keihanasg> it hang up in the google logo
<keihanasg> i dont know what to do
<keihanasg> the manual said that try to delet /data
<keihanasg> but i dont know how
<keihanasg> if i cant mount my nexus7
<keihanasg> anyone
<gianguido> timmay2000, without these languages it's impossible to develop on ubuntu touch by now :-/
<dank101> you broke it
<keihanasg> dank101:  u talking to me
<dank101> yep
<keihanasg> so how can i revive
<dank101> no way
<keihanasg> it must be some way
<dank101> return it and said it died when you charged it
<keihanasg> return where
<dank101> the place you brought it
<keihanasg> the factory
<keihanasg> i live in iran
<keihanasg> there is no way u can return things in here
<dank101> nope
<dank101> no way
<keihanasg> specialy when it brought to u by someone from the other country
<dank101> without a EMMC replacement it's dead
<keihanasg> what is emmc
<mvc`> hey, so any qt5 application should be able to run on ubuntu-touch right?
<timothysnave> I have a question. How do we manage the contacts and all that? I'd like to remove the default stuff and add one or two of my own, for testing purposes.
<dank101> exactly
<mvc`> timothysnave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<keihanasg> i can to  the menu by holding the power button + up and down arrow key
<keihanasg> go
<dank101> nope
<dank101> it broke
<dank101> YOU SHOULD OF UNLOCKED THE BOOTLOADER
<keihanasg> i unlocked it after that
<gianguido> bed time guys, bye
<dank101> then reflash
<dank101> rerun the phablet-flash -b
<timothysnave> mvc`: Thanks, I was looking all over for that.
<keihanasg> i tried
<keihanasg> it said the no devic detected
<dank101> install TWRP
<keihanasg> what is that
<timothysnave> hidden in plain sight, of course...
<dank101> keihanasg, are you a developer?
<keihanasg> no of course not
<mvc`> ,,,
<dank101> keihanasg, this is only for devs
<mvc`> ...
<keihanasg> i know
<keihanasg> but realy wanted to see
<dank101> or for semi-android hackers
<keihanasg> i*
<dank101> ...
<dank101> stop trying
<dank101> you need basic android hacking knowledge
<keihanasg> the twrp  must be installed on the device
<keihanasg> ?!
<dank101> stop
<dank101> you need basic linux skills
<keihanasg> yes i have
<dank101> basic android hacking skills?
<keihanasg> no hacking android skills
<dank101> sorrt
<dank101> *sorry
<dank101> you MUST have basic android hacking skills
<keihanasg> can u help me or not?
<dank101> nope
<keihanasg> ok thank u
<dank101> sorry
<mvc`> has anyone tried getting pyqt up and running?
<dank101> not me
<mvc`> pyqt4 builds against qt5 alpha I think
<mvc`> so I'd imagine it'd work
<mvc`> though theres no X11 on this thing right? it uses Android's Display server if I read correctly?
<dank101> yep
<mvc`> that kinda sucks :(
<dank101> no
<mvc`> well it makes drivers easier right?
<dank101> yes
<ah> hello there
<ah> does anyone have any pointers for getting the installation tools working on a debian install?
<giveen> no suitable EGLConfig found, trying without EGL_FRAMEBUFFER_TARGET_ANDROID , anyone know how to fix this?
<rsalveti> nano should be available by default at our next daily, to help people complaining about the lack of a good editor by default (there's only the simple old-style vi currently)
<ali1234> rsalveti: the bigger issue is that neither vi nor nano work correctly through adb shell
<ah> rsalveti: are there currently any plans to release the tools for other linux distributions, or otherwise make them easily accessible for non-ubuntu distros?
<Sarvatt> yeah enter sends ^J apparently
<mvc`> it should work over ssh though
<ali1234> yes they do
<mvc`> which you can tunnel through adb
<rsalveti> ali1234: it can, just need to set up the terminal and the columns
<rsalveti> ah: you mean phablet-tools?
<Kyle> ah: Eh, all it's doing is flashing your device for you
<ali1234> Sarvatt: that explains nano, but why does vi ignore "i"?
<Kyle> that's trivial enough for you to do via recovery most of the time
<rsalveti> ah: that's just python code, and can be imported to any other distro without any big requirements
<rsalveti> just need people to help doing that
<rsalveti> as I can only push to ubuntu
<ali1234> rsalveti: is terminal setup documented? i tried every combination of different erminal types on both sides and it made no difference at all
<rsalveti> ali1234: it doesn't, but it's very very limited
<rsalveti> I think the vi we have comes from busybox
<Kyle> Are there daily changelogs around yet?
<rsalveti> ali1234: let me see if I remember that, just a sec
<ali1234> vi that doesn't support insert mode certainly is quite limited
<rsalveti> Kyle: not yet
<Kyle> Well, that's a little sad/annoying.
<rsalveti> ali1234: it does, but I think it works better if you use 'insert' instead of 'i'
<ali1234> as in the key above del?
<rsalveti> yeah
<ali1234> i never even knew that was possible :)
<Kyle> ^^ That would be handy, if my macbook had the ins key ;).
<Kyle> So `i` it is
<ali1234> i thought the whole point of vi though, is that it only uses keys that every keyboard has, alphanumeric + esc
<ali1234> regardless of terminal type
<rsalveti> Kyle: the main problem is that our CI jobs are messing up with the package changelog
<ali1234> and special keycodes and such
<rsalveti> which should be fixed later this week (I hope)
<Kyle> rsalveti: heh..
<ah> rsalveti, Kyle: thanks! I'll try and find the source wherever it is then and have a poke around myself
<ah> would I need to build a binary from scratch, or would there be somewhere I could find one?
<giveen> no suitable EGLConfig found, trying without EGL_FRAMEBUFFER_TARGET_ANDROID - > anyone know how to fix this?
<Leon_Nardella> Any easy guidelines on how to unbrick a N7?
<ah> (binary for the touch edition I mean)
<Kyle> Leon_Nardella: Well, if it's truely bricked you're sol, because that's the definition, if it's soft-bricked usually a reflash fixes it
<rsalveti> ah: bzr branch lp:phablet-tools
<ali1234> ah: are you trying to install the ubuntu touch UI onto debian?
<ali1234> because that will be fun
<Leon_Nardella> Kyle, Yeah... Having some trouble reflash both Ubuntu and Android on it.
<ah> no, just trying to install onto my nexus 7, but from a debian derivative (crunchbang)
<ali1234> ok, you just need phablet-flash (python script, no dependencies) and standard android tools like adb and fastboot
<Kyle> you don't even need phablet-flash etc
<ah> cool - I have the android tools
<Kyle> you could just do it yourself in recovery on the device,
<ali1234> yeah it's easier with the script though
<Kyle> For the new users, perhaps, but as a guy that's been flashing his device since he first got his droid 1? nope.
<ah> thanks people! I'll give this a go then...
<ah> just out of interest though, what is the chance that this'll brick my device?
<ali1234> if you need to ask...
<Kyle> ah: Honestly? I can't see your device going kapoot unless you do something stupid
<ah> cool
<Kyle> that's usually how people brick their devices, heh
 * Leon_Nardella has a nick touchscreen brick
<ah> I'll endeavour not to then... :P
<Kyle> even then, most of the time it's not even a real "brick"
<ah> hopefully it won't be - I'll get cracking as soon as the tablet's done backing up over adb...
<keihanasg> dank101: hey i installed the twrp
<keihanasg> now what
<Hashcode> giveen: That's not a real error persay.
<Hashcode> More of an informational note.
<giveen> Thanks Hashcode, I'm just booting up to a blank screen, with nothing apperent in my logs
<Hashcode> Some of the issues I had was to check and make sure you're chroot is successfully mounted up in /ubuntu/data
<Hashcode> Did you add the kernel config items to your kernel?
<giveen> Yes, I did. I am booted up, have ADB access, but nothing is showing on the display
<Hashcode> And then did you pull down the extra projects into your build w/ phablet-tools?
<Hashcode> If not you'll be missing ubuntuappmanager and 2 libs
<giveen> Pretty sure I followed teh guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<giveen> What am I missing?
<ali1234> giveen: adb root && adb shell
<ali1234> then pastebin output from mount and ls /data
<Hashcode> I missed the bzr install the first time.
<dank101> Hashcode :D
<giveen> ali1234, i do have adb root and adb shell
<Hashcode> Well .. ok I didn't have the porting guide when I was doing it the first time, and I didn't go back and check over it after it was up.
<ali1234> giveen: then pastebin output from commands please
<giveen> thanks will do, one moment
<keihanasg> dank101: i installed the twrp
<keihanasg> so delete the /data
<dank101> keihanasg, yes
<ali1234> giveen: also pastebin output of df please
<keihanasg> dank101: then what
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/GNaRbbh2
<ali1234> giveen: how come all your output is double spaced?
<giveen> LOL, no idea
<giveen> copied from notepad to pastebin
<ali1234> ok, can you run "ubuntu_chroot" and pastebin output please
<giveen> ubuntu_chroot shell ?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> just ubuntu_chroot
<rsalveti> need to change the default to be the shell
<ali1234> that would be handy, yes :)
<ali1234> any update on terminal settings?
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/WERX6iLz
<rsalveti> ali1234: will check in a minute, reflashing
<ali1234> ah there you go. swap isn;t working
<ali1234> ok, actually
<ali1234> maybe it's already mounted?
<ali1234> but i do not see it in your previous paste
<giveen> no, it isn't there
<giveen> I have it turned on in my kernel
<ali1234> your mount output looks weird
<ali1234> why doesn't it have full lines?
<giveen> full ines?
<ali1234> yes it should output lines like "/dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<ali1234> (example from desktop machine)
<giveen> no idea
<giveen> let me do a ls -lF
<ali1234> http://pastebin.com/xWDmWDZy mount should output something like that
<giveen> ah crap
<giveen> now I know what you want
<giveen> i was listing /mnt
<ali1234> oh
<ali1234> well, that's why then
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/4zYehX6g
<ali1234> now you have everything mounted twice cos i told you to rerun the ubuntu_chroot
<giveen> reboot?
<ali1234> yes, please
<ali1234> and then pastebin mount again
<giveen> one moment
<giveen> okay rebooted, run ubuntu_chroot?
<ali1234> no
<giveen> k
<ali1234> "mount" first
<keihanasg> is there any way that i can transfer the image file into nexus7 then boot from it?
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/2QxYQPx4
<ali1234> well, everything seems to be mounted
<ali1234> try "ubuntu_chroot shell"
<giveen> k, works
<ali1234> you got shell?
<dank101> Here we go. Kwyjibo. K-W-Y-J-I-B-O. Twenty-two points, plus triple-word-score, plus fifty points for using all my letters. Game's over. I'm outta here
<giveen> okay lets start that over
<giveen> do I do "adb shell" then ubuntu_chroot shell"
<ali1234> i think you have to be root
<giveen> I am
<ali1234> then, yes
<giveen> k
<giveen> , it worked
<giveen> it says root@localhost
<ali1234> good
<ali1234> now do "mount -t proc none /proc"
<giveen> k, it ran
<dank101> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)﻿
<ali1234> now do  "ps waxf" and pastebin output
<Ursinha> dank101, LOL
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/4CfS5TrD
<ali1234> ok, phone ui is not running
<ali1234> try "service ubuntu-session start"
<giveen> start: Unable to connect to Upstart: failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ali1234> hmm
<Ursinha> pastebinit is your friend, if you are able to install it :)
<Ursinha> ps waxf | pastebinit
<jholtom> hey guys i've got this wonderful error: evtmpfs.c:151:2: error: implicit declaration of function 'kern_path_create' [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<jholtom> any ideas?
<jholtom> its devtmpfs.c
<Tigrouzen> giveen, ps
<ali1234> giveen: did you really add all extra kernel configs?
<giveen> I'm sure I did
<ali1234> giveen: look for /proc/config.gz
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, its mean service ubuntuand uchroot not run
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: then how /dev get mounted?
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, its just command chroot
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, on ubuntu_chroot
<giveen> so what am I running now? lol
<Tigrouzen> giveen, go back on android shell
<Tigrouzen> and type ps
<Tigrouzen> past it
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/5aX6bC2e
<giveen> BTW, here is a pick of my defconfig http://i51.tinypic.com/2zg7p4y.png
<ali1234> giveen: that's the whole file??
<giveen> LOL, no, just showing that I added it
<Tigrouzen> its look uchroot service dont run
<Tigrouzen> giveen, ubuntu_chroot shell
<giveen> after adb shell ?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<giveen> okay, its there
<giveen> root@localhost:/#
<Tigrouzen> giveen, service ubuntu-session start
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/Hs8nfz8D
<Tigrouzen> ok
<Tigrouzen> service d-bus restart
<Tigrouzen> service ubuntu-session restart
<giveen> d-bus: unrecgnized service
<Tigrouzen> service dbus restart
<giveen> same time of connection refused error
<Tigrouzen> giveen, you got HTC X ?
<rsalveti> ali1234: you can set that with 'stty' at the android side
<giveen> No, Dell Streak 7
<rsalveti> before calling ubuntu_chroot
<giveen> Tegra 2
<rsalveti> ali1234: like 'stty cols 180' and 'stty rows 180'
<Tigrouzen> same error for HTC X
<ali1234> and to make enter key work?
<rsalveti> that will change the terminal options
<rsalveti> that can be change as well I suppose
<ali1234> can this be fixed in phablet at some point?
<keihanasg> is there any way that i can transfer the image file into nexus7 then boot from it?
<ali1234> sounds like something i could probably make a patch for
<rsalveti> ali1234: yup, feel free to help :-)
<Tigrouzen> a having same error on begin i forget how arranged
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<giveen> lol, reading your thread Tig on XDA
<giveen> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2161491&page=3
<giveen> sorry thats TTov
<giveen> okay...h,
<giveen> hm
<giveen> I ran sudo ubuntu-session
<Tigrouzen> but its look uchroot not run
<Tigrouzen> back on shell andro
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/94KGLdia
<Tigrouzen> and try uchroot &
<rsalveti> ali1234: see http://superuser.com/questions/390935/how-can-i-get-terminal-to-repaint-the-contents-when-i-resize-the-terminal
<giveen> okay
<ali1234> rsalveti: bookmarking that, thanks
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/XTchMu0j
<ali1234> hmm, now we're getting somewhere
<ali1234> clone() is a system call right?
<ali1234> it's in man section 2
<Tigrouzen> giveen, all its right on kernel not have some same section before because if you have same section before line your add then he take it on compile
<ali1234> wow
<giveen> Okay, so where do I need to add thse then?
<Tigrouzen> pastbin your def_conf
<ali1234> giveen: please adb pull /data/ubuntu/proc/config.gz and then upload it somewhere
<giveen> K, will do both, one moement
<ali1234> the latter is the configuration the kenel actually was built with
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, did you see a bug when you are on 10DPI you cant get d screen to close apps
<ali1234> Tigrouzen: yes, the gestures are really dependent on DPI and screen size
<ali1234> with higher DPI the "edges" actually overlap into the middle of the screen
<ali1234> nothing actually resizes properly
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/XTchMu0j
<dank101> change atleast now to LINUX
<giveen> oops soorry
<giveen> Config file
<giveen> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0ozkQsJWIScQzE1c0JaaV9kMzg/edit?usp=sharing
<|aways|> ali1234: you around ?
<giveen> Defconfig
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/CYGeFJZK
<Tigrouzen> tk
<Tigrouzen> its same ^^
<asdf__> can you install from ubuntu from windows? Or do you have to have ubuntu to install it to your phone?
<juicyjones> sure you can asdf__ . it's just like flashing your android phone with roms
<Kyle> just a two step process instead of one
<Tigrouzen> # CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set
<asdf__> where can you get the zip?
<asdf__> probably doesn't work with clockworkmod recovery?
<Kyle> you need one specific to your device, and then ubuntu touch as well
<Kyle> asdf__: sure does work in CWMR :)
<Tigrouzen> giveen, # CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set
<jholtom> undefined reference to kern_path_create? any ideas?
<asdf__> so i just need the Galaxy Nexus zip and ubuntu touch zip then?
<giveen> Okay, I fixed now. I figured if I said 'y' it would cancel out any other appernce
<Tigrouzen> giveen, put all line for ubuntu on first
<Kyle> asdf__: correct, since one is a stripped down android for drivers/etc and the second is a generic image with ubuntu touch
<Tigrouzen> then your are sure if there's other section he dont take care
<giveen> And what on second? ....j/k So put them at the top of the defconfig?
<asdf__> Thanks kyle and juicyjones!
<Tigrouzen> giveen, its look your defconf nothing have for ubuntu
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/CYGeFJZK
<giveen> Line 35
<ali1234> giveen: you need to put them all at very end
<ali1234> giveen: last one in file, is the one it uses
<Tigrouzen> strange
<giveen> Okay, I'll move all to the end, and recompile
<Tigrouzen> in config.z
<ali1234> this is what i did anyway, and it worked for me
<giveen> Okay, I moved the Ubuntu stuff to bottom and compiling now
<pinPoint> hey
<pinPoint> what is all this stuff in my developer phone?
<pinPoint> facebook, tweets, messages left over...
<pinPoint> can I start fresh?
<ali1234> pinPoint: not really no
<giveen> alright compile is done, just have to wait till it uploads to my Google drive so i can download it from work
<dun1982> Hello, wondering if I get my gt-p6800 to work with Ubuntu touch :)
<jholtom> i've got a problem with devtmpfs.c  and an implicit declaration of 'kern_path_create'
<jholtom> any ideas guys?
<giveen> grep it and find where it is declared in your headers and then add that header to that c file
<pinPoint> ali1234: really? why not?
<ali1234> pinPoint: becuase "developer preview"
<jholtom> headers where?
<pinPoint> ok
<giveen> is devtmps.c is that your kernel?
<jholtom> devtmpfs.c is the devtmpfs part of the kernel at least....
<g33kMaster> Hello. Anybody knows whether the ubuntu people accessible from ubuntu-touch is real????
<giveen> okay
<giveen> go into android/kernel/your_maker/your_device
<jholtom> already there.
<giveen> then 'grep -ir "kern_path_create" .
<giveen> (notice the period at the end)
<giveen> and let it search
<jholtom> i'm a sysadmin....i know bash :)
<giveen> lol sorry
<jholtom> its k.
<jholtom> just don't know C very well.
<giveen> see if you can find a *.h file that contains that expression
<jholtom> kk
<giveen> I'm not a great programmer either
<g33kMaster> Guys, I have installed ubuntu-touch in a nexus 10, and there  are other 'users'. Using the guest account, you can see phone numbers, facebook messages, etc. Is that real data or is it faked???
<giveen> Its me, I hacked your N10
<giveen> mawhawhahwwhahw
<ali1234> g33kMaster: it is example data
<g33kMaster> oh, yeah
<dank101> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-613xPNkVQ
<dank101> LOLOLOL
<dun1982> Anyone working with Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7?
<g33kMaster> oooh, I wasn't sure ali1234. I was a bit shocked!
<giveen> dun1982, you are :)....right ;)
<dank101> gotta love aperture
<dun1982> I'm not working yet, still putting my dev-environment up and running.
<giveen> dun1982, here is the list of people who have anounced they are working on devices
<giveen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<giveen> But that doesn't mean someone isnt' working on one
<dun1982> Man I do not understand what's wrong with the git, it is only using one thread in my machine and it is sllllooooow.
<giveen> 1 thread is slow
<ali1234> dun1982: the source is 10GB
<giveen> why not do repo sync -j9
<giveen> or whatever your processor core is
<jholtom> well add 1 to your number of cores.
<ali1234> for syncing? no
<ali1234> also repo sync won't pull bzr repos
<dun1982> In this laptop I dedicated for this 'hobby' I have i5 M480.
<giveen> really? seems to work for me, could be placebo affect
<ali1234> maybe it will after initial bootstrap
<jholtom> syncing does care about threads.
<jholtom> least i'm pretty sure it does....
<ali1234> yes but syncing is not CPU bound
<jholtom> no its not.
<jholtom> hope you've got a great hd!
<ali1234> parallel sync jobs was set to 1 because server cannot handle the number of connections
<dun1982> resolving deltas is cpu bound I think.
<jholtom> and a wonderful network connection.
<dun1982> At least it is consuming one of my cores 100%
<jackoeconten> I've got a asus t101 mt which is a laptop with a touchscreen, is there any chance to have ubuntu for tablet on it?
<jholtom> recompile it for x86_64? go for it.
<ali1234> jholtom: can you push your work so far to github? then i can look at your build error
<jholtom> since its just a chroot to an ubuntu core
<jholtom> its already there, ali1234 for the kernel and device tree at github.com/jholtom/
<ali1234> ok, can you show your manifest to save me looking it all up?
<giveen> okay, ali1234, new build flashed after moving defconfig changes to bottom
<giveen> same results, blank screen
<jholtom> btw, there is no other kern_path_create in my kernel dir, than in devtmpfs.c
<jholtom> hrm....
<ali1234> giveen: check /proc/config.gz
<jholtom> which manifest, ali1234?
<giveen> what am I looking for?
<ali1234> giveen: enter ubuntu chroot and do "less /proc/config.gz"
<ali1234> then press / to search
<ali1234> search for each of the config options you added and make sure they are correct
<ali1234> jholtom: .repo/manifest.xml
<giveen> okay, this time, it says it can't find it, let me flash the arm package again
<jholtom> why on earth would you want that? i manually synced my kernel and device tree..
<ali1234> so that i can see exactly what repos you have added
<ali1234> without having to look up your device and see what it needs
<jholtom> oh mk
<ali1234> then i can build it here and look at why it is failing
<|aways|> ali1234: hi i'll have built ubuntu for galaxysmtd after flashing i'm waiting like 5 min but still black screen what you think something wrong or need to wait ?
<ali1234> |aways|: you need to wipe /data in cwm and reflash ubuntu rootfs zip file
<jholtom> i can just pastebin the error though....
<jholtom> but ok...
<|aways|> okey thank you trying now
<ali1234> jholtom: yes but i want to look at source and tinker with it
<ali1234> and easiest way is watch it fail myself
<jholtom> i havent changed anything but the defaults and i synced my tree and kernel myself.
<jholtom> nothing but the default ubuntu mainfest.
<|aways|> ali1234: still black screen what time i need to wait ?
<giveen> ali1234, now its not finding the config.z where is it suppose to be?
<ali1234> config.gz
<giveen> yeah
<ali1234> |aways|: a few minutes
<|aways|> then i think
<|aways|> somethin wrong
<ali1234> |aways|: yes, probably
<|aways|> something*
<|aways|> okey thank you
<ali1234> giveen: you need enter ubuntu shell, mount -t proc none /proc
<ali1234> jholtom: so you only added those repos by manually cloning them?
<ali1234> what "defaults" did you change?
<giveen> okay, I got it
<giveen> I'm still not seeing the Ubuntu options in there
<giveen> odd
<ali1234> giveen: did you really edit the right defconfig?
<GoldstarQC> Hi, I'm not able to go back to Android on Nexus 4, when doing the flash all, it fail on :  formatting 'userdata' partition.  end critical error: extend_create_backing: calloc: Cannot allocate memory
<GoldstarQC> Any idea ??
<giveen> Yes, I'm positive
<ali1234> |aways|: were you following the instructions i posted?
<giveen> Let me wipe data and flash again
<|aways|> here http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/ubuntu-touch-galaxysmtd.txt
<ali1234> |aways|: i edited them a couple of times, did you follow the newest version?
<|aways|> i'll have seen today
<|aways|> and started
<ali1234> ok then they are up to date
<ali1234> did you try with the build i uploaded?
<jholtom> yessir ali1234 also i'm building a 2.6 version of the kernel
<jholtom> do i need to be building something higher?
<ali1234> jholtom: probably
<|aways|> no i dont
<jholtom> since kern_path_create didn't exist till 3.
<ali1234> |aways|: http://ubuntuone.com/0aGhALmE950fNzSn5Tp8vg
<|aways|> okey thank you
<ah> right, so I've got the tools running, but when it tries to use "adb root" I get the error: "adb cannot run as root in production builds"
<ah> any pointers on how to work around it?
<ali1234> ah: you need to unlock device
<ali1234> ah: this is covered on install instructions
<ali1234> jholtom: so you're not using a cyanogenmod kernel?
<ali1234> or an old one?
<jholtom> i'm using a cm kernel
<purposertyflem> i want to delete the msg, but i don't hnow how to do. when i reboot my phone after delete, they still exists.
<jholtom> i also happen to be using the source we use for cm 10.1
<jholtom> we only have betas of 3.x kernels and they don't work.
<GoldstarQC> on the Wiki:   Please add that the Ubuntu machine that will perform the "flash-all.sh" need at least 2 or 4 GB or RAM.  It was failling before with a VM with only 768MB RAM...
<jholtom> someguy pm'd me claiming to port it using this kernel.
<ah> ah, damn, thanks ali1234, I completely passed that step by...
<ali1234> jholtom: i would guess then, that the extra ubuntu configs need something not present in 2.6
<jholtom> well devtmpfs does.
<jholtom> which is part of the ubuntu configs
<jholtom> i could always patch devtmpfs to work another way though....
<ali1234> jholtom: yes, you need to backport this feature
<jholtom> how to?
<ali1234> since this is a high level kernel thing, and not some weird driver, it should be relatively easy to do
<ali1234> basically you look at the git history between 2.6.x and 3.x and see what changed
<ali1234> then try to copy paste the new code into your kernel
<ali1234> then beat it until it works
<jholtom> adventure time!
<ah> hmm ali1234, I've just done the step, but for some reason I'm still gettting the same error...
<ali1234> ah: it should take longer than that
<ali1234> ah: also check your adb version
<ali1234> you need 1.0.31 if your device has android 4.2.2
<ah> 'sudo fastboot oem unlock' was more or less instant, and reported that it was already unlocked
<ali1234> and you need to accept the encryption popup
<ah> I am running 4.2.2
<ah> that's set to always accept
<ah> I'll see If I can update adb
<ah> adb version
<ah> derp
<ah> hmm, odd, I am running 1.0.31...
<jholtom> going for the compile with a backport i found in an arm wiki....
<jholtom> thanks for the help so far!
<dun1982> Hi, is it possible to use ICS kernel with Ubuntu touch? I mean there is no build available for GT-P6800 in CM 10.1...
<ali1234> jholtom: yes, sounds good
<ali1234> dun1982: maybe, try it
<jholtom> and it blew up. badly.
<jholtom> worse than before....
<jholtom> ooops.
<kingmirlin> I have a question for you guys
<dun1982> ok, I found one kernel that should at least work in some level in CM10.1 from XDA developers (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2053415), but this is not part of the CM10.1 repository?
<|aways|> ali1234: all is okey but why did'nt reboot i dont know
<kingmirlin> how long does it take the nexus 10 to reboot after you use terminal to unlock it.. it seems to be stuck
<|aways|> now tryig your built
<ali1234> dun1982: you can try it. just add git repo for kernel
<giveen> okay, ali1234, I have no idea what is going on
<|aways|> trying*
<ali1234> giveen: does config.gz check?
<giveen> It still doesn't show my changes in config.gz
<Leon_Nardella> Just would like to share that I managed to unbrick my Nexus 7 Wifi by flashing it with the 4.2.1 factory image, not the latest one (4.2.2). Now to try and flash Ubuntu on it again.
<ali1234> giveen: then, you;re going it wrooooooooong
<giveen> LOL,
<jholtom> yeah......
<jholtom> thats weird...are you saving all the files and recompiling the kernel, giveen?
<giveen> okay, so where the heck am I going wrong
<Leon_Nardella> ogra, IT wasn't related to the battery charge level in the end, ogra
<giveen> saving defconfig, and then running "make clean -j9 && brunch streak7"
<jholtom> do an rm -rf on out/target/product/kernel
<jholtom> and then try again...
<giveen> make clean deletes everything under out
<jholtom> well then that should work.
<giveen> lol
<ali1234> i suspect editing wrong defconfig
<dun1982> so, how long it takes to download phablet repository? Currently my 'du -hs' shows 4.7G...
<ali1234> dun1982: a long time
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, ^^
<ali1234> dun1982: at least you are not getting connection refused
<jholtom> so giveen, go check your TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG setting
<dun1982> ok, then I'll go to sleep.
<jholtom> make sure it is the same you have been editing
<jholtom> else.....go edit the file in TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG
<giveen> Yup, its right. Maybe its changed where it wants to load up from. I have it listed in AndroidBoard.mk
<ali1234> maye even adding the extra lines at the end does not work
<ali1234> try reverting defconfig, then searching for each line and manually changing it
<ali1234> adding at the end should work though
<kingmirlin> guys how long does it take to reboot the nexus 10 after unlocking - its seems to be stuck
<giveen> Some lines are there in the defconfig, I can change those, but some lines do not exist, so I had to add them manually
<ali1234> giveen: and even that did not work?
<giveen> Yup
<giveen> I was at the same spot
<giveen> but we can tell now that its not pulling the right config.gz
<ali1234> then, you must be editing a different file to what build is using
<giveen> LOL I'm not
<giveen> I'll screen shot it
<ali1234> you really are
<ali1234> /proc/config.gz does not lie
<jholtom> it cannot.
<jholtom> or you could just get the running config
<giveen> http://i46.tinypic.com/28sah3d.png
<jholtom> looks good..
<Tigrouzen> strange ^^
<jholtom> i assume your config is in the right place?
<jholtom> arch/arm/configs/{name of config}
<giveen> yup
<giveen> look at the picture
<jholtom> i meant the defconfig
<giveen> Not my first go around, I compiled ICS , Jelly Bean 4.1, and Jelly Bean 4.2.1
<jholtom> i can't see its path in that pic.
<ah> Still no luck running "adb root" - I'm 100% sure I've followed the instructions but for some reason it's not letting me start a root terminal
<jholtom> well, then....strange
<jholtom> i have got absolutely no idea.
<ali1234> maybe defconfig gets copied
<ali1234> and doesn't get recopied if you edit it
<jholtom> cp your defconfig to your kernel directory as .config
<giveen> http://i49.tinypic.com/efqavr.png
<ali1234> and not to somewhere in out/
<giveen> okay, will do
<Tigrouzen> giveen, hunted pc call exorsist
<Tigrouzen> maybe clean kernel
<Tigrouzen> go on kernel folder and "make mrproper" "make clean"
<Tigrouzen> and remove .config
<giveen> Okay, did that
<giveen> anything else before I compile?
<Tigrouzen> for the moment no
<giveen> Do you think I need to move my stuff out of AndroidBoard.mk ? or should it be fine
<giveen> I've always had it there
<giveen> perhaps to the BoardConfig?
<|aways|> ali1234: your built rebooted but wyh my built not
<ali1234> |aways|: only you can answer that question :)
<ah> right, starting *again* from scratch, seeing if it makes any difference this time...
<|aways|> dammn lol
<ali1234> |aways|: i probably forgot some step on instructions
<ali1234> |aways|: if you figure it out, let me know
<|aways|> okey
<|aways|> now looking again
<ZettaZete> I must be late to the party, I still thought this was months away. :D
<ali1234> |aways|: compare with porting guide
<ZettaZete> I know that the wiki says its not ready for handset use. However, what do you guys think? Would it be suitable to use on a phone?
<ali1234> no
<krabador> many webzines and blog articles are saying  that canonical are working to support many other devices
<krabador> and list the devices listed on the wiki page
<ZettaZete> I got a nexus 4 so compatibility shouldn't be an issue. I'm more of talking about its functionality.
<ali1234> ZettaZete: no means no :P
<ali1234> if you are determined to see, then try it
<krabador> someway it's needed to clarify that the listed on the wiki are builds done by simply users
<ZettaZete> alil, Yea, I have a hard time believing a single word answer. :P However, I guess I should have added "and why?".
<ali1234> ZettaZete: you can't edit contacts, there is no email or calendar besides a webapp, you can't use gsm data
<giveen> Ali1234
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/cYCEh5FT
<Tigrouzen> this is good ^^
<Tigrouzen> giveen, compiled ?
<ali1234> giveen: ok. it looks like someone has done something relly weird on your kernel repo
<ZettaZete> Ah, well I can always keep tabs open on this project. Thanks for the information alil1234.
<Karpathos> Hi everyone, I'm trying to revert back to android, I'm using a "mako" device, and when I run the commands in the terminal, all I get is, "waiting for device". Anybody out there can help me revert my device back to Android? Thanks.
<giveen> Haven't compiled yet, just wanted to show I did add it, and i am using right config
<ali1234> giveen: but you are not
<ali1234> net/netfilter/Kconfig:964:error: recursive dependency detected!
<giveen> yeah, those don't matter
<|aways|> ali1234: fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/heads/phablet-10.1
<|aways|> error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_device_samsung_aries-common
<giveen> Not right now anyways
<giveen> I've always had those
<giveen> and Android has worked fine
<ali1234> hmm
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<ali1234> giveen: but for android you never tried to edit defconfig
<giveen> Yeah, I have
<giveen> LOL, I had to to get a lot of things working
<giveen> I've made ICS, JB 4.1, and JB 4.2
<ali1234> |aways|: you have not edited manifest.xml correctly. read my instructions carefully
<giveen> I am almost wondering if this would work on a stock kernel, as this is a modified version to get Android to work right
<ali1234> giveen: it's worth a try
<ah> sorted it! It was a problem with my udev setup, one of the device ID's (either device or vendor, I forget) was incorrect
<ah> and adb had a problem with being run as root
<ah> for some reason
<giveen> Yeah, I'll try that tmorrow. Compile is going and I'll work on it in the morning, tablet is at 30% battery.
<giveen> thank you for your help today guys, I'll hit you up tomorrow
<ah> ah, no I was wrong - it's still not working :/
<giveen> I have a feeling we are so close but missing something stupid
<ali1234> giveen: that's nearly always the case
<giveen> So, time to stop thinking about it, and let me get some prespective :)
<giveen> About to leave  work, compiling at home and then flashing at home is so much easier than compiling and then waiting 20 minutes to upload file
<ah> it seems that the instructions given aren't enough to give sufficent permissions on a nexus 7 (android 4.2)
<ah> would people here reccommend following another tutorial to root it and go from there?
<ali1234> i followed instructions on nexus 7 and it worked perfectly
<ali1234> you don't need root, you just need to unlock bootloader
<ah> I've done that, but I'm still getting errors
<ah> the phablet-flash fails with the error
<ah> "protocol failure" "Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices'
<ah> Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<ali1234> so what doe adb devices say?
<ah> it gives the following:
<ah> List of devices attached
<ah> 015d24a818200806	device
<ali1234> and what about "adb root"
<ah> "adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<ah> is the verbatim output
#ubuntu-touch 2013-02-28
<jholtom> I GOT IT....SUCCESSFUL BACKPORT IS SUCCESSFUL
<ali1234> ah: well, for reference, it says exactly the same thing on my n7
<ali1234> but it still works
<ali1234> jholtom: great. add yourself on devices wiki :)
<jholtom> i already have.
<ah> ah, ok
<ah> ah, right, it's managed to copy the quantal files over
<ah> cool - I guess there's more I need to do though...
<Alma> hi :)
<mainerror> So, my apt is broken again.
<ah> I suspect that my problem is that fastboot isn't on the path for root, and thus isn't found by sudo
<ah> defaulting to the error I keep getting
<ah> which keeps throwing me off
<ali1234> could well be
<ah> I've changed all the sudo's to "sudo -E", hopefully that'll solve it...
<RobbyF> no changelogs yet? none that I can find anyway.
<ah> and now we wait and see if it'll work...
<ali1234> RobbyF: not yet
<mainerror> Does anyone here know why my QtCreator won't find the Qt Quick 2 UI template?
<mainerror> On raring that is.
<RobbyF> ali1234, I appreciate your activity here! Your always positive regardless if the question was asked 15 times in the past 24 minutes :)
<mainerror> Like, you know, everything Ubuntu related is installed, I've got the ubuntu-sdk plugin but for some reason this damn template just doesn't show up.
<RobbyF> time to update to today's daily.
<mainerror> Driving me nuts.
<ah> ffs, "fastboot" works, but bloody "sudo -E fastboot" gives a command not found error. Dammit, I need to bone up on my linux-fu
<ali1234> RobbyF: np, thanks :)
<ali1234> mainerror: i've still got the same problem on quantal
<ah> and yet "sudo -E echo $PATH" gives the android tools, where fastboot is!
<ah> I'm getting seriously annoyed with linux :/
<mainerror> On quantal!? That's even worse.
<ali1234> ah: you could always install ubuntu in virtualbox or something
<ah> think I might
<ah> don't know if I'll have the disk space, that's the only worry :/
<ali1234> mainerror: i think it is because i had the qt5-beta ppa installed, and then the qt5-proper
<ali1234> but i have no idea how to fix it
<ali1234> i'm going to reinstall and upgrade to raring
<RobbyF> isn't raring more messed up?
<ali1234> sure, but i know what i'm doing :)
<ali1234> and i'm not going to do it today
<RobbyF> lol. That's the difference between you an dI.
<ali1234> next week some time
<ali1234> after checking there's no show stoppers
<RobbyF> I'll wait till launch.
<keihanasg> just getting it work again
<keihanasg> nice
<mainerror> ali1234: raring is actually even more stable than quantal for me. :)
<ah> one little "ln -s" and sudo is finding stuff, YaY :D \o/
<ali1234> my quantal is kind of messed up. i installed xubuntu and then heavily tweaked it
<ali1234> and then decided i still didn't like it and installed gnome classic over the top
<mainerror> oh
<ali1234> this is why i never do real upgrades
<mainerror> Oh for gods sake Smuxi ... now that IRC client is a mess.
<ali1234> i always backup home and wipe /
<ali1234> and i usually upgrade a month or two before release because i am impatient
<mainerror> For me there's no need to wait so long anymore.
<ali1234> nvidia driver tends to break in the middle of each cycle
<mainerror> Ubuntu +1 got so stable in the last two release cycles that it's comparable to Ubuntu current.
<ali1234> for like 2 months
<ali1234> and nouveau does not support my card at all
<RobbyF> I really hope they incorporate google + as a share option
<Tigrouzen> notepad qml ?
<ali1234> won't happen, G+ does not have a write api
<ali1234> complain to google
<|aways|> ali1234: i'll have re-build but still didn't reboot
<|aways|> will look tomorrow again
<RobbyF> hmm, well media player works really good now
<ah> it's worked!
<ah> thanks so much for your help ali1234 :D
<ah> now to hope it boots :P
<ah> it has :D
<zyal> hallo
<zyal> are there any app devs here?
<zyal> or is there an touch dev channel?
<Deihmos> Is there an App Store
<mainerror> ali1234, just sent a mail to the mailing list about Qt Quick 2 UI.
<RobbyF> Deihmos, there is not an app store at this present time.
<RobbyF> But there is a mock up 'available to download' section.
<mainerror> There has to be a way to fix this after all Michael's QtCreator doesn't have that problem on Raring.
<ali1234> there's always a way to fix it
<mainerror> Wellark, without reinstalling the entire system I meant. :)
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> i mean you can get the same effect withut reinstalling system
<ali1234> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ship_of_Theseus
<RobbyF> lol
<RobbyF> I'm reading some of it
<kingmirlin> hey guys how do you create a new user once you have it installed?
<jholtom> exit
<jholtom> oops...
<trapntan> Could use some beginner help on brunch command for toro
<trapntan> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30768617/output
<Tigrouzen> maybe u use root at phable-dev...
<ali1234> that would be my guess too
<trapntan> as a matter of fact I did
<Tigrouzen> tru sudo . build/en...
<Tigrouzen> sudo brunch .....
<trapntan> but shouldn't have had to, right?
<trapntan> sudo brunch gets no command found
<Tigrouzen> ok
<ali1234> just chown everything to yourself
<Tigrouzen> sudo chown
<Tigrouzen> ^
<trapntan> on the brunch script or the folder?
<Tigrouzen> before folder
<Tigrouzen> chown -R user:user "folder"
<Namidairo> source build/envsetup.sh
<Namidairo> before brunch
<Tigrouzen> chown -R trapntan:trapntan ubuntu
<Tigrouzen> sudo chown -R trapntan:trapntan ubuntu
<Tigrouzen> better
<trapntan> Tigrouzen: yer awesome, running great now
<ZettaZete> Flashing daily on the N7 :>
<RobbyF> ZettaZete, same, what have you noticed?
<trapntan> so can someone explain why data isn't supported yet?
<Namidairo> because you touch yourself at night
<RobbyF> low priority for demo purposes I assume.
<trapntan> you could both be right
<sergiusens> trapntan: just not implemented
<Tigrouzen> add this apt on source to get last update for phablet : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<ZettaZete> RobbyF just eating before I mess with it.
<Namidairo> my answer sounds better
<Tigrouzen> on phone of course
<trapntan> I'm very new at this, can data only be fixed by ubuntu, or..?
<Namidairo> i guess it's fully within our capabilities to get it working
<Namidairo> but im guessing canonical probably know what they're doing too :)
<Namidairo> not much point until they get their gerrit instance up and running
<lilstevie> Namidairo, gerrit isn't really going to help, the data issue will not be android side
<Namidairo> because otherwise you have to git format-patch and email them to the guys
<lilstevie> but ubuntu userland
<lilstevie> which is bzr
<Namidairo> no stahp
<ali1234> or you just push to github and send a pull request
<lilstevie> ali1234, bzr isn't git
<ali1234> damn right it isn't
<Tigrouzen> what's difference ?
<ali1234> bzr can't bisect or rebase properly
<lilstevie> Tigrouzen, http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrVsGit
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, lilstevie tks
<trapntan> I gotta stop asking so many questions
<trapntan> I just end up with more every time
<ali1234> no, never stop
<trapntan> lol
<RobbyF> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nU-X-CCbqbc
<RobbyF> not sure if anyone has seen this yet.
<trapntan> seriously, where would I even look to enable data?
<Namidairo> i would randomly guess and say rild but then lilstevie would just bitchslap me
 * Namidairo flinches
<ali1234> i suspect that rild bindings are missing too
<ali1234> along with all the UI required too of course
<trapntan> I also see brunch produces cm-10.1-20130228-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip and cm_toro-ota-eng.trapntan.zip
<trapntan> which is flashed?
<ali1234> cm-10.1-20130228-UNOFFICIAL-toro.zip
<trapntan> thank you, that's what I thought
<lilstevie> it is probably a matter of getting the android side to talk data, which shouldn't be too difficult, as most of these devices have a fully functional, or close to fully functional cm build availablke
<lilstevie> s/ke/e/
<lilstevie> then convincing ubuntu to use it
<lilstevie> plus some little configuration doodad for it
<Namidairo> i just feel sad because all of my tf201 builds end in surfaceflinger segfault
<Namidairo> :)
<lilstevie> heh
<ZettaZete>   The ui is a bit touchy, but awesome :)
<Tigrouzen> Installed Ubuntu-Touch on X86 ;)
<Namidairo> you monster
<Tigrouzen> after i make cd live x86 Ubuntu-Touch :p
<Namidairo> are you running a phone using the atom platform or something
<Namidairo> or is this on some sort of x86 tablet
<Tigrouzen> I adding ppa phablet
<giveen> heh ali1234
<giveen> heh Tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> there's all for amd64 and x86
<giveen> do you think 'make distclean' would help with my compile problem
<ali1234> depends where you run it
<ali1234> nothing should survive make mrproper
<Tigrouzen> add this apt on source.list to get last update for phablet : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu quantal main
<giveen> yeah shouldn't
<Tigrouzen> on and pc
<Tigrouzen> its an ppa for ubuntu-touch all update are right for ubuntu-touch
<ali1234> hmm x86 builds :D
<Tigrouzen> yes
<ali1234> nice. got to try that on my ideapad
<Tigrouzen> need quantal
<ali1234> sure
<Namidairo> does the normal ubuntu not support touch input? seems like something it would.
<Tigrouzen> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-28022013-034329.php
<jtpatriot> Question about Galaxy Nexus hardware
<Tigrouzen> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-28022013-034446.php
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, its realy great !!!!!!
<jtpatriot> I think I just bought the wrong one. Verizon's model won't work?
<jtpatriot> Can anyone tell me if the Verizon version of the Galaxy Nexus will work with Ubuntu Phone?
<jholtom> Thanks for all your guys' help. I got UbuntuTouch to boot on the transfomer.
<Tigrouzen> congratulation ^^
<jholtom> Thanks so much.
<jholtom> Have a good day/night!
<jtpatriot> New to this IRC thing. Can anyone tell me if the Verizon version of the Galaxy Nexus will work with Ubuntu Phone? So far it seems no?
<linuxdude> testing; hello
<jtpatriot> hello
<jholtom|away> cya later. Great work Canonical and devs.
<linuxdude> can you guys see my text?
<jtpatriot> I can
<jtpatriot> And you can see mine?
<linuxdude> confirm
<linuxdude> lol
<linuxdude> thanks
<linuxdude> carry on now
<lilstevie> Namidairo, normal ubuntu supports touch, but it is not touch optimized
<jtpatriot> Trying to figure out this Galaxy Nexus thing. I think I just bought the Verizon unsupported model.
<Namidairo> is that toro or toroplus...
<Namidairo> because they both have unofficial images
<jtpatriot> can I link to it?
<Xavierdarkness> Toro is Verizon
<Xavierdarkness> Look on the back of the phone :p
<jtpatriot> Sorry, it's coming in the mail, I bought it for this. Gets here tomorrow.
<jtpatriot> I just now realized that it may not work though, so I was looking for some help. :)
<jtpatriot> SCH-I515
<jtpatriot> I don't want data or cell service, just wifi and the ability to develop for it.
<jtpatriot> How would I install Ubuntu Touch on a "toro" galaxy nexus?
<Namidairo> flash the device image, then flash the ubuntu rootfs
<lilstevie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<jtpatriot> thank you much
<jtpatriot> This will be my first attempted device flash.
<VijayS> Hello
<jtpatriot> hello
<VijayS> Anyone from the Ubuntu Touch team here?
<Namidairo> yeah, but whether or not they reply to you is another matter
<VijayS> Would like to know if you have plans to support Samsung Galaxy S2 (I9100) the international version.
 * Namidairo leaps of cliff
<VijayS> :D
<Namidairo> *off
<VijayS> Thank you Namidairo.
<VijayS> A reply is not expected as long as they listen to our requests.
<RobbyF> VijayS, it's up to devs to do that. I don't think canonical will provide support on them.
<RobbyF> lots have been ported. though.
<RobbyF> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Tigrouzen> How can add ?
<Tigrouzen> ah its wiki ^^
<arinov> what phone should i buy to install system on it?
<Tigrouzen> Samsung wave i sell it
<VijayS> Thank you RobbyF. Ubuntu has promised to release images for a majority of Android devices. And S2 I9100 is a best seller with millions across the globe.
<Namidairo> its hard to port a device you don't own however
<Tigrouzen> VijayS, great news its you can install x86 too
<VijayS> I am just worried they might only consider the S2 I777 and not the S2 I9100.
<VijayS> I already have Ubuntu on my desktop and laptop. Think this is much better than any other os.
<VijayS> If not my next phone would have to be one that is either supported by or already has Ubuntu on it.
<Tigrouzen> Are you new to whether they intend to stay in chroot?
<ianmarcinkowski> The nexus devices are always nice to have
<nagu> running ubuntu touch preview in VM? any help appreciated...
<YBG> did anyone try to install on the google nexus 7 yet ?
<Hashcode> rsalveti: ping
<T-Macgnolia> Hello all, I finally got it to start building yeah. I took and used all of drapalyuk's repositories for my device seeing as he has it booting and such. He is working with the n7100 but I am working woth the T-Mobole Note II so i had to use the tolte device folder but I edited my folder to mirror his as far as the Android.mk,  full_t0lte.mk, and tolte.mk files. But now I have hit a problem with a libpixelflinger Here is
<T-Macgnolia>  my error from the compiler http://pastebin.com/QZwbHfhm And here is the part of the audio_hw.c file it is complaining about I marked the line numbers to make it easer to look at. Call me dumb but I do not understand what it means by undeclared.
<deeder> salve
<deeder> ce qualche italiano?
<nagu> anyone running ubuntu touch preview in VM? any help appreciated...
<kchengue> hello
<kchengue> everyone
<nagu> anyone running ubuntu touch preview in VM? any help appreciated...
<kchengue> nop
<kchengue> ijust on nexus 7
<kchengue> sorry
<crypticmofo> hi all ... im looking at the ubuntu wiki for the d2vzw it says sort of working
<crypticmofo> what does that mean ?
<dholbach> good morning
<pmdroid> hello is here any one that working on an port for international samsung galaxy s3
<lilstevie> pmdroid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices <-- if it isn't listed there
<lilstevie> the assumption is no
<pmdroid> i have talked to the developer that is listed and he has no more time to work on this
<Kyle> then you're possibly out of luck for now
<pmdroid> ok shit,
<wen> hello, everyone
<wen> i am a linuxer
<wen> i heard ubuntu for phone news, can ubuntu support chinese brand phone? like Huawei, ZTE?
<pmdroid> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6a9m4x28sgja7l7/803478_546175425403791_983464595_n.jpg  has any one problem like this i think this must be an problem with the egl driver
<fairuz__> Hi guys, for Ubuntu touch how will it manages updates? I mean the traditional updated from apt-get update / upgrade
<TimV_> Goodmorning! does anyone know how I can compile Ubunte Touch for the HTC Sensation?
<steven____> hey all
<steven____> im trying to develope some apps for ubuntu touch
<T-Macgnolia> TimV there is someone working on it. But just follow the guide and use the links to help you out here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<steven____> does some1 know how to use/compile a c application using qml for ubuntu phone?
<gagupa> hi, can anyone installed on samsung GT-P6800 ? (my english is bad, sorry)
<gagupa> alguem fala <pt-br> por aqui?
<gagupa> alguem fala pt-br??
<traxmac> Is there any list of specific models which are currently supported - curious if Nexus S i9023 would work.
<netcurli> good morning
<jaywink> traxmac, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Laney> The biggest negative effect (other than wiping all the data on the phone, which was expected) is the lingering distaste that the term "phablet" leaves in one's mouth.
 * Laney sniggers
<Namidairo> phablet.
<Laney> from
<Laney> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/540138/bf897592dc8af89f/
<gagupa> aaa
<traxmac> jaywink, I read the information already, was hoping more for specific model types. "work" - I guess install to start testing.
<Wuestenschiff> is there somewere a changelog for the dalybuilds?
<ogra> hmm, that was a short visit :P
<ogra> asking and vanishing ... yay
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> he joined a little while ago, stayed silent, then vanished as soon as he asked the question 0.o
<dholbach> wow...... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices now has 19 working ports and 22 work-in-progress ports
<lilstevie> working is a very liberal term :p
<lilstevie> the xperia t port under working so far seems to have no sound/phone/sms/wifi
<dholbach> lilstevie, I put together a wiki template to help us better keep track of things, so we'll know a bit better what exactly is broken and what isn't
<dholbach> will announce on the list in a bit
<lilstevie> dholbach, that is a good idea
<lilstevie> eventually I will build for tf201
<dholbach> still I'm amazed by how much work everybody puts into this - it's great
<lilstevie> but can't be bothered yet
<nagu> Can we run ubuntu touch on VM?? any one ported that yet
<ogra> not yet, no
<dun1982|away> Hm.. this is interesting, where is my kernel config in the cm10.1 repository?
<dun1982> I thought the extract-files script would take care of the extracting?
<dun1982> I flashed my gt-p6800 with latest cm10.1 and then extracted the information from there, but I'm totally missing the kernel confs etc...
<dun1982> ok, back to drawing board then...
<senseye> hi all, will Ubuntu Touch ported to lg p970?
<DanielHolm> hi all, I can't seem to connect to my tablet (tf101) using adb while Ubuntu is booted up. what am I missing here?
<dun1982> Probably that you'll need to start using openssh-server :)
<DanielHolm> but I have to connect to the tablet to install it?
<rlaky66> dank101
<rlaky66> Where can I find the link to a d2att port that I saw mentioned on XDA?  Supposedly dank101 ported it.
<trapntan> My boot for toro no worky https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30768617/boot_output
<trapntan> any ideas?
<trapntan> I didn't mess with any of the display parameters, thought they all looked right between maguro and toro
<ogra> trapntan, black screen or distorted image ?
<trapntan> black, I get google screen then nothing
<trapntan> most of the kernel notes in the porting guide were already implemented as maguro and toro share the tuna files
<Walther_> Huh, what just happened with freenode and my connection
<Walther_> nothing broke with any other server i'm connected to
<ali1234> mainerror: saw discussion on thread about Qt SDK, i bet that is exactly the same problem i have - i have multiple Qts installed
 * om26er is desperately wanting to try the tablet interface on the nexus 7
<ogra_> just go ahead :)
<seif> ogra_, so what apps are still stubs then
<ogra_> most
<ogra_> the gallery works and the shell ...
<seif> gtk development is not possible huh?
<ogra_> there is a videoplayer you can use from cmdline
<ogra_> no, its plain Qt5/QML or HTML5
<seif> so python+qt5 could work or also no?
<ogra_> someone would have to write gtk support for surfaceflinger
<ogra_> theoretically ... but that will end up with quite a memory and disk footprint
<seif> what about c++ and qt5
<ogra_> yeah, thats what the SDK uses
<ogra_> C++, Qt5 and QML
<Tigrouzen> rm -Rf /*
<catrielmuller> Hello guys
<catrielmuller> i have this error http://pastebin.com/fqZ4ASK8
<catrielmuller> when i try load video driver
<Tigrouzen> catrielmuller, something wrong
<Tigrouzen> mean ubuntulibrary not compiled and not pasted on system/lib/ (rom)
<Tigrouzen> catrielmuller, also mali nead android runtime and ubuntu dont want androidruntime llib ^^
<catrielmuller> i try port ubuntu to Galaxy S3 Int
<catrielmuller> i know
<catrielmuller> but, i can use vesa video driver or something else?
<ogra_> there is no such thing like veas on arm
<ogra_> *vesa
<catrielmuller> for not using Mali Video Driver...
<catrielmuller> jajajaj
<catrielmuller> ogra_, tanks
<catrielmuller> ok i wait for open source driver without depend libandroid_runtime
<rsalveti> morning
<ogra_> catrielmuller, thats unlikely to happen
<ogra_> catrielmuller, samsung would have to release it
<catrielmuller> yes
<catrielmuller> ok guys i go to work
<catrielmuller> tanks
<Synny> Hi everybody, do you know the builder of the S3 project ?
<Synny> the i9300 (int)
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices should have contact info
<Synny> thanks, Iwill check this link !
<larsgk> which is the most stable/functional device right now?
<ogra_> nay of the four that canonical supports i guess
<larsgk> I have read that NEXUS 4 (my favorite) had some problems - but maybe they are all sorted?
<ogra_> its a developer preview, nothing is sorted yet
<ogra_> expect bugs and nonfunctionallity (is that a word ?) all over the place
<dun1982> Hey, at what point you should list your contact information to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices ?
<ogra_> once you are confident that you want to really work on a port
<dun1982> So, in the event that I would release first build that you can install?
<ogra_> yeah, definitely
<ogra_> would have been nice to do it before, since people wanting to work on a port check there to make sure they dont suplicate work
<ogra_> *duplicate
<ogra_> but if you're done, thats the palce to add it
<ogra_> *place
<dun1982> Ok, what is the current version of Kernel in CM10.1? Because the one that I'm using currently is 3.0.15 in my gt-p6800 and I bet it should be something like 3.4.xx or 3.5.xx?
<ogra_> uh, not sure
<dun1982> I'm not done, I'm now trying to get the kernel configuration data so that I can check it and then make the needed differences.
<dun1982> But after I can compile the kernel from scratch, I think I can release the first version of the touch...
<ogra_> you need to integrate it properly into the git tree
<ogra_> as described in detail on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<dun1982> the xda where people were working with tabled previously have not commented anything regarding the issue (except what I have commented there).
<dun1982> Yeah, I'm now in the section that says Kernel.
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices are our central pages for porting work
<ogra_> xda should really try to incorporate that in tehir process
<dun1982> The problem is that there is no kernel configuration available for my device so I have to do two things: a) make a new kernel from scratch for the device b) find the already done kernel configuration data somewhere.
<dun1982> I have this kernel now in my tablet: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=35589585&postcount=1
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra_> i guess you need to add a full device setup to the git tree then
 * rsalveti reading
<rsalveti> dun1982: do you know if the kernel is actually built from source?
<rsalveti> if so then you just need to find the config used
<dun1982> I highly doubt it when I'm now looking the actual setup.
<dholbach> dpm, rsalveti: for the ports in the "sort of working" table I'll move them over to the new template - and just leave a table with device name and link to port wiki page if that's all right
<dholbach> then I'll follow up with the contacts to fill in the data
<dholbach> sounds good?
<dun1982> Seems that it might even be the kernel from ICS actually that is not open at all...
<rsalveti> dholbach: sounds good
<rsalveti> dun1982: yeah, then it's a problem :-(
<ogra_> dun1982, we definitely need the srouce
<ogra_> 8source
<ogra_> bah
<rsalveti> that's illegal
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> I'd believe samsung made the sources available somehow
<dun1982> Well, I need to look onto it when I have time. Now I'm still working so I might have some time to update the situation when I get home and fire up my dev-environment.
<ogra_> try to ask the forum guy that made the kernel for a link to the sources
<ogra_> (eh doesnt look like being a samsung guy but must have used any sources to build these kernels)
<dun1982> Hm... it seems that the newest release for kernel source code is somewhere here: GT-P6800_ICS_Opensource_Update1.zip
<dun1982> http://opensource.samsung.com/
<rsalveti> yeah, the kernel can be from the original ics build, that's fine
<dun1982> Ok, so I might need to use the kernel available in ICS9 then.
<rsalveti> but I'd ping the guys that are working on the cyanogenmod for it, the might have some important kernel updates as well
<rsalveti> should probably be available at github :-)
<dun1982> Yup, if they are still around :)
<_STS_> Hey all
<HenkAndroUser> Hi
<peter6> when i try to ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888 i get a  Connection closed by remote host message. what am i doing wrong?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good!
<dholbach> rsalveti, dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Sort_of_working
<dholbach> ^ any comments before I go and ask folks to update their pages?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, clear out my build:(
<dholbach> smartboyhw, ?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I mean delete my entry for Motorola XOOM
<dholbach> I didn't delete it
<dholbach> ......
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I mean if you are updating it delete my entry:P
<dholbach> I'll go back into history to find it
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I didn't
<smartboyhw> dholbach, I mean if you ARE GOING TO UPDATE the wiki page
<smartboyhw> Then do me a flavour and delete my entry
<dholbach> ahh sorry
<dholbach> what happened?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, clearly the ./extract-files.sh in CM for XOOM doesn't exist....
<dholbach> smartboyhw, ok... I'll update the wiki with your comment
<smartboyhw> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> thanks a lot for trying in any case!
<dun1982> Hey, is it so that the "./extract-files.sh" is actually "./extract-files". At least for me it is like that...
<giveen> good morning
<smartboyhw> dun1982, i can't even find anything like extract-*
<ali1234> dholbach: you deleted my entry though
<dholbach> ali1234, which one is that?
<ali1234> galaxysmtd
<dun1982> smartboyhw: what device you try to work with?
<smartboyhw> dun1982, Motorola XOOM
<smartboyhw> anyway will try another one
<dholbach> ali1234, I created a subpage for galaxysmtd, but for some reason the entry vanished from the list - readding in a sec :)
<dun1982> The whole CM10.1 repo does not have anything for gt-p6800 and still I managed to get the extract-files according to steps written here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> you must have quite a collection at home :)
<ali1234> who doesn't lol
<ogra_> heh, true
<dholbach> ali1234, fixed
<ali1234> thanks
<ali1234> i was wondering about cleaning up the table, since the columns didn't really make sense :)
<ali1234> dholbach: hmm when you say "all patches included in ubuntu" what do you mean?
<giveen> ali, where do I pull the config.gz from again?
<dholbach> ali1234, like if you need a certain fix in a package to make something work, it'd be great if it also goes into Ubuntu
<ali1234> dholbach: ok, but not phablet though?
<dholbach> ali1234, this might get more relevant as soon as Ubuntu Touch is rebased on 'raring'
<smartboyhw> dholbach, changing to LG Optimus 2X
<ali1234> giveen: mount /proc inside the chroot
<dholbach> ali1234, in that case, merged in one of the phablet.u.c branches
<ogra_> ali1234, well, into the git tree in this case
<giveen> did that
<dholbach> smartboyhw, go ahead - I'm done with the wiki for now :)
<ali1234> i would rate graphics as perfect on galaxysmtd but i can't say all the patches are in ubuntu... and anyway i thught you weren't going to support unofficial builds?
<dholbach> ali1234, I'm not an engineer working on this, but I'd say that whatever fixes we can get into Ubuntu to make things easier, it'd be good to get them in
<dholbach> ali1234, maybe just note down which patches are necessary for now(?)
<ogra_> ali1234, well, what we ant is that our tree has all changes that happened
<dholbach> and maybe r salveti and others can have a look at it later on
<TToivanen> Uto, You there?
<ogra_> effectively we ant that the work you did ends up in the phablet.u.c tree so if someone wants to repeat the build she is able to ;)
<giveen> grrrr. config.gz is still not showing the options got compiled
 * ogra_ wonders why his w doesnt work if he writes ant
<ogra_> bah
<giveen> Anyone have a reason why it does compile with the options but config.gz does not show them?
<dholbach> sergiusens, rsalveti, dpm: mail about the device template update sent
<ali1234> dholbach: i didn't need to patch anything in phablet repos... that's the thing :)
<dholbach> that's good then :)
<ali1234> but of course i did need to patch the device specific repos
<ogra_> ali1234, thats the point
<dholbach> in that case just note down what you needed to do - that'd be great :)
<ogra_> the plan is to merge all porting changes into that repo at some point so others can pull it and just build
<DragunKorr> anybody get anything going with an msm8660 device?
<DragunKorr> i can get rom booted just no graphics yet
<Guest70162> hi
<giveen> So was up quite late last night going over the defconfig
<giveen> removed all double entries
<giveen> and found a few interesting points
<giveen> in 'fs/notify' KConfig "source fs/notify/fanotify/Kconfig" was commeted out
<giveen> undid that
<giveen> FANTOIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS requireds CONFIG_SECURITY so I turned that on
<giveen> and here is the one I don't get
<giveen> CONFIG_NAMESPACES......doesn't point to anything but gets compiled
<dpm> Any weather core app devs around?
<DragunKorr> question?
<DragunKorr> kernel edits just add to my kernel or swap code with compare program?
<ali1234> giveen: http://www.akshaal.info/2009/02/extract-config-from-zimage.html
<DragunKorr> any specific placement or put anywhere
<ali1234> giveen: you might find that a time saver, you can check kernel config without flashing
<DragunKorr> kk
<giveen> Let me do that now
<ogra_> dpm, i think you look for bobweaver ... if he's not here he usually is in #ubuntu-tv
<ali1234> ogra_: last seen in #sailfish porting his weather app :)
<ogra_> yeah, he is raving on G+ on how much better their SDK is
<ali1234> well it has an emulator
<giveen> ali1234, that worked a lot better, lol, saves me lots of times uploading to G-Drive, and flashing at work.
<giveen> so yeah, its showing the changes are not there
<ali1234> which reminds me, someone found the x86 builds last night and installed them
<ali1234> apparently it works
 * ogra_ would have thought so
<giveen> (^*()&^&*)^))&*(*( wtf stupid thing
<giveen> why are you not showing my changes?!?!?!?!
<kingmirlin> good morning team
<ali1234> giveen: my guess is whoever last touched your kernel source did something weird with the defconfig/buildsystem that broke it
<kingmirlin> has anyone managed to get audio or video working?
<giveen> Its possible
<giveen> I'm going to try something, and if this doesn't work......
<giveen> I'm guessing the case may line in the scripts
<giveen> Found a possible problem....https://github.com/giveen/kernel_dell_streak7/blob/master/AndroidKernel.mk
<TToivanen> I'm not one of the amazing Devs here on XDA and I can't code or Theme for Sh*t but that doesn't mean I'm stupid, so don't treat me as such!
<TToivanen> Whops I derped a herp
<giveen> Um....okay :)
<giveen> Nope that didn't fix the problem
<ali1234> heh
<ali1234> i do worry about culture clash between ubuntu and xda :)
<giveen> I'm not particularly a fan of XDA, rarely does anyone answer to you unless you are "Somebody", so I always try to answer my PM's and questions asked to me from the everyday users
<TToivanen> LOL I was just browsing xda, that was one guys sig there. Somehow I posted it here and idk how. Maybe this new client...
<ali1234> i never go on there
<ali1234> but i have an account
<giveen> ali1234, do you think it could be the scripts in my kernel?
<ali1234> giveen: absolutely
<giveen> okay, i'm going to start into that hell hole
<ali1234> xda has this weird atmosphere where there's a small handful of developers, and half the users have zero respect for them and the other half literally worship the ground they walk on
<giveen> hm, thats odd, I can do a make menuconfig
<giveen> cant*
<ali1234> do you have ncurses-devel?
<giveen> let me double check
<ali1234> it might be named differently
<ali1234> i can never remember package name
<giveen> libncurses5-dev:i386 yup have it
<ali1234> i386?
<giveen> http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html
<giveen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<giveen> Both say the same
<ali1234> if you just do a flat make menuconfig it is going to try to use the system native one
<giveen> No
<ali1234> also, it will mess up configuration because it will assume ARCH=x86
<giveen> I did "make ARCH=arm streak7_ubuntu_defconfig"
<giveen> then "make menuconfig"
<ali1234> you need to specify ARCH second time
<giveen> odd never had to do that before
<ali1234> also, what i said still stands... that will try to use system ncurses
<crypticmofo> is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices updated everyday ?
<giveen> Its spouting out a lot of undefined references in menubox.c
<ali1234> yes, that's ncurses
<TToivanen> crypticmofo, It's updated whenever someone makes a change. It's a wiki you know
<giveen> I try to install it it and it says that it is alrady the latest version
<crypticmofo> TToivanen, got it / Thanks
<ali1234> you need to install libncurses5-dev and libncurses5-dev:i386
<ali1234> if that doesn't work then i don't know what's up with it
<giveen> wtf that worked, lol, and I wonder if that was part of the problem with the compile config.gz not showing up
<giveen> Stupid internet...don't believe everything you read just because some developer posted it
<ali1234> i doubt it
<ali1234> menuconfig/ncurses is just a UI, it's not used during actual build at all
<ali1234> see also make xconfig if that still works
<ali1234> i find that beng highly sceptical is useful when hacking on the code. don't believe anything you read in a comment either.
<giveen> make xconfig spouts out that it needs QWT3
<giveen> QT3
<ali1234> yes, don't worry about it. it's just like menuconfig, but with a proper mouse gui
<ali1234> nobody ever uses it though
<giveen> gotcha
<giveen> thats interesting
<giveen> really interesting....
<giveen> so after I opened up my defconfig, I told it to copy .config to a text file in another directory
<giveen> ubuntu options are not there
<ali1234> that's highly strange
<giveen> yeah
<ali1234> i have got this feeling that somebody commented out the part of the makefiles that copies defconfig -> .config and then directly set everything up in .config
<giveen> If you want to take a gander
<giveen> https://github.com/giveen/kernel_dell_streak7/tree/cm10.1
<ali1234> this is the kind of thing that happens when companies work in secret on code they don't understand and then throw the end result over the wall to comply with GPL
<ali1234> ah you pushed to github. good. i'll take a look. can you also paste your manifest?
<ali1234> er, where's your history?
<ali1234> who's jeremy?
<giveen> Sure one moment
<giveen> Manifest
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/8JN5Yjqt
<mandel> gatox, so far the only two ones here..
<gatox> mandel, :P
<mandel> gatox, depending on the noise we might want to go to #ubuntu-meeting bu I don't think is needed
<ali1234> giveen: s o how did you get from DerArtem/kernel_dell_streak7 to what you have on github?
<ali1234> actually he seems to be ahead of you
<giveen> Eh partner in crime
<jaakko_kui> hi
<giveen> My git is not letting me merge stuff right now
<ali1234> giveen: so you started with a tarball from dell i guess, something like that?
<gatox> jaakko_kui, hi
<giveen> Not really
<giveen> https://github.com/DJSteve/streak7-kernel
<ali1234> giveen: well, ok, this jeremy person did
<giveen> This is the original source
<mandel> jaakko_kui, gatox awesome, 3 of us!
<giveen> then we modified it to work with ICS...and then I modified it a bit more to work with Jellybean
<jaakko_kui> :)
<mandel> jaakko_kui, gatox lets wait a little longer for fernando, else we start
<jaakko_kui> ok
<fmunozs> hello!
<mandel> jaakko_kui, gatox, fmunozs and every one is here!
<mandel> jaakko_kui, gatox, fmunozs shall we go to #ubuntu-meeting, there is less noise there
<ali1234> giveen: so it would be incredibly helpful to you now if you'd reconstructed the history from dell changes and applied on top of a full kernel repo
<jaakko_kui> ok
<giveen> ......have you seen how many lines of code were changed
<ali1234> giveen: it does not matter
<ali1234> just the ability to look at it as a diff is enough, since git will show you changes to individual files
<dennyabrain> fmunoz - i cant join that channel
<dennyabrain> are we not supposed to be there? :P
<giveen> It does to me, lol
<ali1234> especially we are interested in what they have done to the damn build system
<mandel> gatox, fmunozs waiting for you :)
<fmunozs> i'm there already :P
<dennyabrain> now me too :P
<dennyabrain> my bad.
<ali1234> giveen: essentially... i literally can't see how many lines of code are changed, and that is the problem
<giveen> Understandable
<giveen> But to redo 2 years of work
<ali1234> but it can easily be fixed
<giveen> you understand?
<ali1234> lol, i can rebase this and produce a proper history in about half an hour :)
<ali1234> do you have any idea what kernel dell started out with?
<giveen> I'm not that great at this, really
<giveen> http://opensource.dell.com/releases/streak7/5.06/
<giveen> That is the source
<ali1234> ok, i'll try to clean that up
<giveen> Thank you for your help. I am not really a programmer. I had 1 year of C, about 15 years ago
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<w00tc0d3> what's the font rendering fix?
<giveen> Let me ask my teacher, the guy who taught me android
<Ford_Prefect> Hello. Is there a way for me to make the screen rotate 180° (on a Nexus 7)?
<dun1982> Hi, ok can someone please explain: "device/[manufacturer]/[codename]/*.mk" => "TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG := cyanogenmod_p6800_defconfig", but there is nothing here: "kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/". What am I doing wrong?
<dun1982> ie. <repo-root>:kernel/samsung$ ls
<dun1982> manta  tuna
<TToivanen> dun1982, What device? Have you added your device's kernel?
<dun1982> gt-p6800
<dun1982> ie. Tab 7.7
<TToivanen> Did you add it's kernel to manifest.xml?
<dun1982> I added these two lines there in manifest.xml
<dun1982> <project path="device/samsung/p6800" name="ohanar/android_device_samsung_p6800" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" remote="github"/><project path="device/samsung/smdk4210-tab" name="ohanar/android_device_samsung_smdk4210-tab" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1"
<TToivanen> dun1982, I can't see a kernel line in there.
<TToivanen> Wait a min
<dun1982> I'm starting to think that there is no kernel source available in cyanogenmod.
<TToivanen> dun1982, How about this? https://github.com/ohanar/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4210
<TToivanen> It is for smdk4210. Same as your device repo
<awe_> dun1982, there is kernel source available in CM ( which gets pulled from AOSP ).  If you look at our gitweb site, you'll see the individual kernel source repositories for the devices we announced in the rel notes
<dun1982> ok, thx I'll check that out.
<awe_> np
<dun1982> Hm... so I need to just download that under kernel/device etc... and start using it?
<dun1982> Why it was not included when I pulled the sources according to wiki's instructions?
<TToivanen> You didn't add it to your manifest apparently
<dun1982> Hm... what would have been the correct syntax?
<dun1982> ie. I want to document this for someone else as well, so that's why I am asking?
<TToivanen> dun1982 What do you mean by correct syntax?
<dun1982> I mean, what should I have written in to manifest.xml?
<dun1982> To get that kernel pulled?
<TToivanen> Something like this:
<TToivanen> <project path="kernel/samsung/xxxxxxx" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_xxxxx" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<dun1982> ok, I think I got it working now.
<TToivanen> dun1982, Nice
<dun1982> At least the git started syncing.
<dun1982> I wonder which one of the two kernel's are in better shape..
<dun1982> https://github.com/ohanar/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4210 vs https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_smdk4210
<TToivanen> Do both have cm-10.1 branches?
<TToivanen> I woulc go with the official CM one.
<dun1982> Yup, trying that first.
<dun1982> It seemed anyway newer...
<jholtom> hi all, I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with black boxes appearing where text should be for the bold fonts and similar
<TToivanen> What happens if I flash the <project path="kernel/htc/endeavoru" name="CyanogenMod/android_kernel_htc_endeavoru" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<TToivanen> <project path="device/htc/endeavoru" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_endeavoru" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/cm-10.1" />
<TToivanen> Crap, nevermind
<w00tc0d3> hmm
<w00tc0d3> does anyone know how the font rendering issue @ N7100 is fixed?
<ogra_> ask the person who did the port ?
<ali1234> ok so if i've got a vendor kernel that is derived from 2.6.36.6 and has android patches, which android kernel is it like to be derived from?
<rsalveti> urgh
<ali1234> https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/common.git <- something in here?
<ali1234> hmm... dell, why you delete all .gitignore?
<giveen> lol
<giveen> I've asked myself many questions why they do things
<dholbach> sergiusens, states:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/otter
<sergiusens> dholbach: fancy! I like it :-)
<rsalveti> dholbach: +1
<gatox> fmunozs, hi, can you please share with me the repository where you have the code that you did for the twitter app?
<gatox> i want to take a look
<fmunozs> gatos, yes
<fmunozs> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~fmunozs/ubuntu-twitter-app/profileview
<gatox> fmunozs, thx
<fmunozs> gatox, I just based on the current code from the lp:ubuntu-twitter-app and added the new stuff
<Hashcode> sorry for the edit spam, trying to clean up the device state pages :P
<Hashcode> I need to add 5 new "Sort of working" devices
<giveen> heh alil1234
<ogra_> Hashcode, !!!
<giveen> going through the compile of boot.img and notice when it got to the kernel it said this
<ogra_> Hashcode, you rock !!!!
<ogra_> dholbach, see Hashcode ... thats unbelivable
<giveen> "scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig arch/armKconfig"
<giveen> "scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig arch/arm/Kconfig"
<dholbach> ogra_, I know - nuts! :)
<ogra_> hehe
<dholbach> and when I say "nuts" I mean "nuts" in a VERY GOOD way
<ogra_> +++
<Hashcode> lol
<Hashcode> Should I add the devices to the main Device page first and then someone will create the device template pages?
<Hashcode> Oh nm, I'll just move them from the Work in Progress
<Hashcode> I already have them in there
<Hashcode> ogra_ who should I talk to about moving the Motorola Droids up to "Sort of working" on the device page?
<ogra_> Hashcode, just do it, its a wiki
<Hashcode> Immutable page
<fmunozs> gatox, can I pm you in spanish? :)
<ogra_> log in
<kerim_elk> hii guys
<Hashcode> oh
<ogra_> or if you are logged in. log out and in
<Hashcode> wierd i'm not logged in on 1 page.. but I am on another.
<kerim_elk> ı have galaxy s2 i9100 and ı want to install ubuntu touch on my phone
<ogra_> browser cache vs real thing probably
<kerim_elk> help meee
<ogra_> kerim_elk, i dont think there is any working port yet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<kerim_elk> thank you friends
<mibofra> hi :))
<gatox> fmunozs, yes
<Hashcode> All of the Motorola Droid's I'm working on are running dual boot :P
<Hashcode> Very easy to swap and update the image to see how Ubuntu is coming along
<ogra_> be very careful with dualboot though we had issues in the past with such stuff
<ogra_> (kernels being held back and systems going unbootable due to that etc)
<ogra_> (with the nexus7 desktop image we offer)
 * Tassadar hides
<ogra_> Tassadar, heh, not blaming anyone :)
<Hashcode> It's a special kind of dual boot
<Hashcode> Specifically setup for locked bootloader devices
<Tassadar> Oo
<Hashcode> The Motorola Droids run a kexec 3.0 kernel which uses loopback devices for dual booting from emmc.
<ogra_> and i like the idea of dualbooting ... its just that we for example are still working out the upgrade on the android side of things and that might break the world for dual booters
<Hashcode> So if it breaks, you always can re-enter the stock software
<ogra_> i.e. if we overwrite all of boot and system
<Hashcode> Or swap to a working rom-slot
<Hashcode> boot and system are all mapped
<Hashcode> in the virtual roms
<ogra_> right, but its still a bad situation for users
<Hashcode> They're used to it :P
<ogra_> thats why i like to point out that it can be dangerous
<Hashcode> But isn't that true for a non-dual boot system also?
<Hashcode> I mean the breakage part.
<ogra_> not really since we test our stuff in that context
<ogra_> but we wont invest time into dual booting or testing that
<Hashcode> *nod
<Hashcode> I'll be your tester :P
<ogra_> :)
<Hashcode> In a perfect world the android update is done as a reboot recovery w/ the .zip dropped on /cache
<Hashcode> similar to a stock OTA
<Hashcode> Rather than a direct file write update.
<Hashcode> But that means you need working automated android builds for each supported device
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: how to change dat wiki???
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, you log in and click on the edit button
<giveen> Hm, why does it keep using --silentoldconfig
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: ah...
<mainerror> o/
<giveen> Anyone have any ideas?
<Hashcode> ogra_ Anything specific about Audio HAL integration for Ubuntu?
<Hashcode> Seems like none of my devices have working audio for 1 reason or another
<TToivanen> Has raring already been implemented on latest nightly?
<ogra_> no idea yet, might be pulse on the top level in the end, rsalveti should know though
<ogra_> TToivanen, lol, no, that will still take weeks
<TToivanen> OK
<ogra_> TToivanen, the desktop team is workng on getting all the bits packaged into the archive first
<ogra_> (you can find them in #ubuntu-desktop)
<ogra_> only if everything is in we can start rolling images
<ogra_> since our normal ubuntu images are built only from archive packages
<mainerror> ogra_, this might sounds stupid but wouldn't it be a good idea to make the phablet-tools use zsync  instead of downloading the entire image every day?
<mainerror> Not sure if that's possible with your current infra setup.
<ogra_> mainerror, zsnyc doesnt work with compressed files
<ogra_> with gzip being an exception
<ogra_> since it has a special mode to package differently
<mainerror> oh7fdn, just realized that our files are .img not .iso ... never mind.
<mainerror> ogra_, ^
<mainerror> oh7fdn, sorry for the mention.
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: where's that button? o_O
<mainerror> ali1234, do you still have that problem with Qt Creator not finding Qt Quick 2 UI?
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, top left
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: I don't see? o_O
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, right under the ubuntu logo
<Masterofnothing> Hi guys, I installed ubuntu touch on my
<w00tc0d3> "Immutable page"
<ali1234> mainerror: yes, i didn't try the workaround though
<Masterofnothing> Gnex but now I cant get android back :/
<Masterofnothing> adb wont recognize it :(
<mainerror> ali1234, alright. Just wanted to let you know that this works. http://askubuntu.com/q/259719/2732
<giveen> So i checked on and all the required options are now loaded in the output from the compile of boot.img
<Hashcode> rsalveti: is there a gerrit for the phablet/cm-10.1 base?
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: it says "immutable page"
<ogra_> w00tc0d3, then you are not properly logged in
<ogra_> check if you are actually logged in, if so, log out and back in
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: tried with friefox and luakit: both don't work
<ogra_> does it show your login name on the right in that menu ?
<w00tc0d3> ogra_: nope... only 'logout'
<ogra_> so click that and log in again
<ogra_> for me it says "ogra" on the third entry from the right
<ogra_> next to the logout button
<w00tc0d3> can't click ther euh
<ali1234> giveen: https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/tegra/+/android-tegra-moto-2.6.36 <- i think dell started from this
<ogra_> wow, thats old
<ali1234> yes
<giveen> LOL
<giveen> WOuld not suprise me
<giveen> we do have plans on updating to a 3.1 kernel
<giveen> My team is starting this saturday
<ali1234> so, if i apply dell tarball drop over this, it should give a sensible list of changes...
<giveen> The main dev (DerArtem) has done it already with his Folio 100
<giveen> oh ali1234
<giveen> guess what
<giveen> zImage says the changes were applied
<giveen> they were just moved to their correct locations in the defconfig
<ali1234> yeah? so you fixed it then?
<giveen> well I need to flash
<giveen> and give it a try
<giveen> i'm thinking still black screen
<giveen> yup
<giveen> black screen
<giveen> what was the command to start up the gui
<Hashcode> I think GB/ICS support for Tegra was 2.6.36 and JB is 3.1
<w00tc0d3> meh tegra meh
<w00tc0d3> /care
<TToivanen> giveen, adb root
<TToivanen> adb shell
<TToivanen> ubuntu_chroot shell
<TToivanen> su - phablet
<TToivanen> ubuntu-session
<giveen> and then?
<giveen> nm
<TToivanen> That's it
<giveen> sorry, scroll down
<giveen> su - phablet ?
<giveen> That doesn't do anything
<TToivanen> it should say phablet@localhost
<spider-mario> hello
<giveen> what is the root password?
<TToivanen> Huh?
<spider-mario> I’ve juste installed Ubuntu on my phone and it seems to run, but I still have to edit /usr/bin/ubuntu-session and I don’t know how to do that,
<spider-mario> is there any terminal app installed by default?
<giveen> So when I run su - phablet it says I need to use sudo
<spider-mario> oops, silly me, I guess I could just modify it directly on the SD card from my laptop.
<TToivanen> Ignore it, it changes to phablet@localhost $ doesn't it?
<giveen> ah, yeah
<giveen> LOL
<ogra_> and ubuntu never has a root PW :)
<ogra_> root is completely locked by default
<giveen> one moment, sorry got a phone call
<ogra_> on your dev device ? :)
<ali1234> giveen: remotes/origin/android-tegra-moto-2.6.39
<ali1234> oops
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574217/
<TToivanen> All tegra devices around here stuck at black screen?
<ali1234> no, nexus 7 is tegra
<giveen> Tegra 3
<TToivanen> How about the ones needing a port
<robru> cd ../tr
<ali1234> - * $Id: sbsocram.h,v 13.9.162.2 2008/12/12 14:13:27 Exp $ <- what is this?
<robru> lol, whoops ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<ali1234> what could cause this to happen on a source code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574238/
<robru> ali1234, that looks like a whitespace error. probably that line had a trailing whitespace that got removed
<robru> (or worse, perhaps some trailing whitespace was added... gasp!)
<ali1234> robru: look carefully, the date format changed
<robru> ali1234, that too ;-)
<ali1234> even though actual date is identical
<ali1234> i'm wondering what type of version control adds those dates with that format
<robru> ali1234, well it looks like RCS/CVS although I don't know why the format would have changed.
<ali1234> i don't think dell could have started with this tegra tree
<ali1234> unless they did a sed on the dte formats for no reason
<giveen> Sorry, ali1234 were you asking me a quesiton earlier?
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574217/
<giveen> Yup :) I see it
<ali1234> giveen: that's diff from tegra-moto head to dell kernel
<giveen> k
<ali1234> but there is weird stuff like date format changes in comments
<ali1234> so i think this is not the true path that the source took
<ali1234> it's not a bad place to start though
<ali1234> it certainly beats no history at all
<giveen> Yup, thats Dell for you.
<dun1982> Crap, now the build process is halted with my gt-p6800
<dun1982> What else do I miss now...
<TToivanen> dun1982 pastebin please
<giveen> Okay
<giveen> so where was i....
<giveen> oh yeah "ubuntu-session" outputs this
<giveen> "Redirecting output to lcal session logs"
<dun1982> Or actually the build process wont even start...
<TToivanen> giveen, and nothing else?
<TToivanen> dun1982, Any error msg+
<giveen> Nope
<giveen> Also, there is another Tegra 2 device that has it working
<giveen> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39440-linux-dev-wip-ubuntu-touch-on-the-tf101-preprealphabeta-it-boots/
<giveen> TF101
<jholtom> im the dev for that project
<jholtom> what are your questions?
<TToivanen> giveen For me it says can't open /dev/null permission denied
<jholtom> or problems?
<ali1234> giveen: do all the stuff we did yesterday again
<ali1234> this goes for TToivanen
<giveen> LOL, I'll hit you guys up in a while. I need to head out from work and get an oil change on the truck, sigh, life gets in the way again
<ali1234> and anyone else who bult and gets a black screen
<dun1982> TToivanen: http://pastebin.com/p1v5rF8X
<TToivanen> ali1234 Hm what stuff did you do yesterday?
<ali1234> adb root; adb shell and then run these commands: mount; df; free; ls /data; ls /data/ubuntu; ubuntu_chroot shell
<ali1234> and then pastebin all the output
<TToivanen> ali1234 Will do.
<dun1982> TToivanen: Here is the manifest.xml I started using since we last ircced: http://pastebin.com/ZVALutXC
<dun1982> or snippet of it.
<giveen> So look at this guys kernel patches on the TF1001
<giveen> https://github.com/jholtom/kernel_asus_tf101-lumpy/commits/dev
<TToivanen> dun1982, Did you add you add those entries to your main.mk?
<giveen> he patched devtmpfs
<dun1982> Ah, nope.
<ali1234> giveen: yeah, his kernel would not build at all though
<giveen> hm, he also turned devtmpfs off
<dun1982> TToivanen: So, in main.mk, should I include something under this line: # device and vendor
<TToivanen> dun1982, Correct
<TToivanen> Use the other entries as an example
 * rsalveti back
<jholtom> my kernel built fine
<jholtom> devtmpfs is on right now
<jholtom> and it runs fine.....
<rsalveti> Hashcode: we're still working on setting the gerrit instance
<Hashcode> ralveti: Could I ask for a few cherry-picks from the CM-10.1 side? :P
<rsalveti> Hashcode: that's why I'd suggest you to send the patches, if any (or even inclusion of a tree), by email
<Hashcode> I can do that
<rsalveti> Hashcode: sure, just email that
<genii-around> Hashcode: Are you the same hashcode who is working on the Droid porst?
<genii-around> *ports
<Hashcode> Yes
<Hashcode> Most of which have a build that can be tested atm.
<jholtom> giveen: I don't have devtmpfs disabled
<Hashcode> genii-arouind: I just need to start the threads up and do some basic install instructions
<genii-around> Hashcode: I'm willing to test on a Milestone XT860 ( Canadian Droid 3 ) if you like
<jholtom> to be exact i pushed after i ran a git reset --hard without commiting and pushing first.
<jholtom> i changed it back
<jholtom> it only would boot after I enabled devtmpfs...my modified devtmpfs.c is in the repo right now
<Hashcode> genii-around: Safestrap 3.0?
<Hashcode> genii-around: Quick instructions: create a rom-slot #4 w/ a 2GB /data <-- make sure it's 2GB data
<Hashcode> download the latest ubuntu-filesystem from: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<Hashcode> then grab the Droid3 android-installer.zip from: http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/solana/ubuntu-phablet
<dun1982> TToivanen: hm.. it seemed that the device repository I was using was wrong.
<genii-around> Hashcode: I'm currently running stock 2.3.6 but rooted.... was going to move to the unofficial CM for it soon anyhow
<dun1982> it missed the important cm.mk file.
<Hashcode> genii-around: You'll need Safestrap installed first
<genii-around> Hashcode: OK, cool.
<Hashcode> genii-around: grab Safestrap here: http://d-h.st/U0j
<Hashcode> Install that into your stock rooted OS
<Hashcode> Once installed open it up and use "install recovery" button
<Hashcode> Then you can reboot and enter Safestrap recovery.
<Hashcode> Here's some instructions on how to use Safestrap recovery: http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/how-to-safestrap/
<Hashcode> genii-around: The biggest issue w/ the Droid 3 is lack of RAM atm.  I'm looking into expanding the swap partition etc.  But after a bit of use, the device is extremely laggy when swap fills.
<TToivanen> ali1234, Here's your paste: http://pastebin.com/iQrq7jtL
<genii-around> Hashcode: Apologies on lag, work is requiring me on and off. I will proceed with this later tonight. Is there somewhere I can report .. perhaps your XDA page or such?
<Hashcode> genii-around: I recommend you start w/ cm10.1 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1804665
<Hashcode> Later once you've played with that and are comfortable w/ the install you can setup rom-slot #4 for ubuntu preview
<Hashcode> I'll have new ubuntu threads up later today for the Motorola's
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, What's up? You talked to Uto yesterday and I kinda missed what's going on... Is it really needed to mod the generic armhf image?
<genii-around> Hashcode: Cool, thanks.
<TToivanen> ali1234, Here's your paste: http://pastebin.com/iQrq7jtL
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, finaly no
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, its just for adapt DPI
<Tigrouzen> you can do it after boot
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, ist working for you ?
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Nope, still experimenting with stuff.
<ali1234> TToivanen: hmm everything look sok in paste, but nothing has been mounted
<ali1234> TToivanen: exit ubuntu chroot and run "uchroot"
<Hashcode> ogra_ I notice on video play that my crop rectangle is the same as the video size
<Hashcode> 1920x1080
<ogra_> hmm
<Rick_> Hi
<Rick_> Should my screen sit on "Pushing /home/ubuntu/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip" for a few minutes?
<ogra_> Rick_, its taking a while, yes
<Rick_> ogra, thanks, how long would I wait before I think it might be a problem????
<Tigrouzen> beforre error ^^
<ogra_> Hashcode, i dont know who is responsible for the medai player, will try to find out
<Hashcode> no worries was more of a note than anything
<ogra_> k
<TToivanen> ali1234, What now, adb closed?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, run adb shell
<Tigrouzen> uchroot &
<Tigrouzen> mount
<Tigrouzen> pastit
<TToivanen> Now, after uchroot, my shell looks funny, only ~ #
<TToivanen> Also green LED came on
<Tigrouzen> type : mount and pastit
<TToivanen> sure
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/MaKNqb79
<Tigrouzen> Are you on recovery mode ?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<TToivanen> dafuq
<ali1234> so you ran uchroot and adb exited
<TToivanen> Yes
<TToivanen> But screen remained black
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> power cycle the phone
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, boot normal and type : ps
<ali1234> open two shells
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, to see if service runing right
<TToivanen> Alright waiting the normal 5 minutes to boot..
<ali1234> in one run adb logcat
<ali1234> in the other run adb root; adb shell
<ali1234> and the run uchroot again
<ali1234> and then paste output from adb logcat
<TToivanen> Roger that
<ali1234> i don't understand why adb closed down
<ali1234> to me this can only mean device rebooted
<ali1234> anyway maybe logcat will give usefull info
<ali1234> oh can you mark the point in the log where you run uchroot
<ali1234> just press enter a few times in terminal window
<dank101> yo
<TToivanen> I'm screwed.
<TToivanen> adb logcat
<TToivanen> Unable to open log device '/dev/alog/main': No such file or directory
<dank101> D:
<TToivanen> Does the same even when I specify a file
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/RVWAD6i8
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, ubuntu service not runing...
<Tigrouzen> cat init.rc
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen,
<Tigrouzen> or
<Tigrouzen> adb shell cat init.rc > log
<rsalveti> TToivanen: this error happens when you're using the original init from android
<rsalveti> or adb :-)
<rsalveti> as we had to change the /dev/log path
<rsalveti> as it's conflicting with the one used by syslog (as we're sharing the device nods)
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, then reboot and try adb shell dmesg > dmesg
<Tigrouzen> pastit 2 file
<TToivanen> Wait I'll digest this information... :)
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<giveen> and i'm back
<TToivanen> Tig, here's the init.rc http://pastebin.com/Ree5UEht
<giveen> back for more head banging on the table
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, init.rc its complete ?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, then mean u dont have right init.rc
<TToivanen> Yes, it is complete.
<giveen> So I noticed I had the backlight permissions set incorrectly, don't think it matters but whatever changed it.
<TToivanen> Do I still have to do the dmesg?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, not need more there's prob with init.rc
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Thanks a ton for all this help. Also ali1234
<Tigrouzen> open /"ubuntutouch"/system/core/rootdir/init.rc pastit
<dun1982> Anyone can help with kernel issue: http://pastebin.com/9vXR4zee
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, normaly you have on your kernel this init.rc with at last line ubuntu service
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, its mean you forget kernel
<giveen> you aren't using inline kernel building
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, http://pastebin.com/KWLZruMr
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, you see this is one good
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, something wong compile kernel with wrong init.rc
<dun1982> but how can I get the kernel to build?
<giveen> make a folder callled kernel/maker/device
<giveen> put your kernel in it it
<giveen> define it in in your BoardConfig.mk
<giveen> For example me
<giveen> TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG := streak7_jb_defconfig TARGET_KERNEL_SOURCE := kernel/dell/streak7
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, What about this init.[device].rc? How are these related?
<giveen> That tells init to call up your init file
<giveen> so for me, it calls up init.streak7.rc
<dun1982> It does not help, f.ex. my cm.dependencies: http://pastebin.com/SFdZ6eUs
<giveen> dun,did you put that in your manifest.xml?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, this is ok dont care but there's some were on your mk file need modif to right link init.rc or for the moment copy past the right init.rc on out/.../root folder and run compile again
<dun1982> My boardconfig.mk
<dun1982> http://pastebin.com/7qwgUN3i
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, other solution you can compile kernel with right init.rc separately
<ali1234> rsalveti: do you think it would be reasonable to put stty commands into ubuntu_chroot script (only when starting a shell of course)
<giveen> dun, do you have a folder in your build directory that is kernel/samsung/smdk4210
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, i mean other solution compile just kernel with right init.rc ^^
<dun1982> here's my manifest.xml: http://pastebin.com/X7Xc1ZWh
<giveen> okay thats fine then, do you ahve that folder?
<rsalveti> ali1234: would probably be fine, just interested at how we get the right info from the shell we called adb
<rsalveti> otherwise it'd be just a guess
<dun1982> I have it in p6800 and not in smdk4210 (tried that as well...)
<giveen> Oaky here is part of yoru problem
<giveen> TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG
<giveen> You don't have that set
<giveen> You ahve yoru kernel source but not what config
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I'll try to point out the correct init tomorrow.
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, You've been a great help, thank you. :)
<ali1234> rsalveti: well yes, i was going to just set sensible defaults...
<TToivanen> I'm off now see you guys later!
<rsalveti> ali1234: hard is to define what is sensible there
<dun1982> giveen: I have kernel/samsung/p6800/arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_p6800_defconfig
<ali1234> maybe, but i'm sure i can do better than whatever it does now
<giveen> Dun1982, how is your BoardConfig.mk set up with those configs
<giveen> Because by seeing your github I don't see it, thats all I am going by
<dun1982> giveen: http://pastebin.com/7qwgUN3i
<giveen> TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG := cyanogenmod_p6800_defconfig
<giveen> put that in you BoardConfig
<rsalveti> ali1234: sure
<giveen> next to TARGET_KERNEL_SOURCE := kernel/samsung/smdk4210
<ali1234> what i don;t understand is why enter works on shell but not in nano
<dun1982> giveen: Thx, I think I got the issue solved, had to do small change thou...
<dun1982> TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG := cyanogenmod_p6800_defconfig
<dun1982> TARGET_KERNEL_SOURCE := kernel/samsung/p6800
<dun1982> The cyanogenmod kernel for smdk4210 is named p6800 in my manifest.xml.
<Tigrouzen> look on kernel folder if its same name
<giveen> great :)
<giveen> still this damn blank screen, dang it
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<dun1982> Ok, hm... I was expecting a zip-file after the build, but no.
<Tigrouzen> giveen, ps look if you got ubuntu service running
<dun1982> I do not see any errors however...
<giveen> Okay, my logcat actually shows stuff crashing
<seepa14> hello all, I'm trying to port ubuntu phone os onto galaxy tab 10.1 wifi (p4wifi). I'm currently searching for the extract-files.sh script. Can't find it in my  device/samsung/p4wifi folder. Does anyone know if it has a different name or where else to look for it?
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/GsEGHRbZ
<giveen> Crashing
<giveen>  pid: 98, tid: 161, name: Binder_1  >>> /system/bin/ubuntuappmanager <<< is crashing
<seepa14> nevermind I found it
<Tigrouzen> giveen, hmm
<giveen> wiping, and flashing again,
<giveen> sigh, 481mb takes a while to flash, lol
<giveen> so Tig, ubuntu-session is running, as you can see in the log
<Tigrouzen> giveen, on your mk android app line removed ?
<giveen> device.mk?
<Tigrouzen> something like part or app....
<giveen> http://pastebin.com/GL8N3sXR
<giveen> Anything I should remove?
<Bray90820> is this channel good for using the desktop os on a touchscreen
<Tigrouzen> giveen, need to know what's mean library i dont have usual with tegra
<Tigrouzen> giveen, mean dealstreak
<giveen> So what do you need to know :)
<giveen> besides it being a piece of crap
<dank101> tegra is crap
<dank101> in terms of open
<giveen> I know, trust me I do
<dank101> im surprised what the Ouya team uses tegra
<dank101> O = Open in Ouya
<ali1234> rsalveti: ok i've been playing with stty for ages and i cannot make enter key work
<ali1234> i've tried everything, even stty -g and then copy it over to device
<Lloir> Tigrouzen, tegra # ?
<ali1234> nothing makes any difference at all
<ali1234> it appears to be a problem with nano
<rsalveti> ali1234: argh, annoying
<ali1234> enter works in everything else
<rsalveti> ali1234: we might need to select another default editor then
<ali1234> it does work fine over ssh though
<Lloir> well vim is in there
<Lloir> ;p
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah, because that will not depend/use adb
<ali1234> yes, i just wonder why adb messes it up so badly
<ali1234> every editor seems to do the shrunken terminal thing too, i couldn't get that to work either
<ali1234> hmm
<KHendrik> hi folks
<KHendrik> is there any known bug that the nexus 4 still discharges even if it is turned off? (or more likely that it doesn't really turn off)
<ali1234> rsalveti: ah, android has this thing: /system/xbin/resize
<Tigrouzen> Lloir, nop s5pc110
<Tigrouzen> Lloir, humbergur
<rsalveti> ali1234: cool, even better
<rsalveti> ali1234: enter is still broken though
<rsalveti> ali1234: might making a patch to run that before opening the ubuntu shell?
<ali1234> i'll try
<ali1234> it might nee dto be run inside the chroot, like in .bashrc
<ali1234> maybe not...
<ali1234> you do have to rerun it when you resize temrinal though
<Sarvatt> https://github.com/Evervolv/android_external_nano/commit/7b568f0b417c1fe3fe8597c600bdbcda4837013f
<robin-gloster_> where is the code for the uTouch browser?
<JanC> KHendrik: (most?) mobile phones never turn themselves off completely unless you remove the battery, but when in standby power use should be minimal...
<Lexmazter> is there a kernel specialist around?
<Lexmazter> :)
<Lexmazter> drivers/built-in.o:clkdev.c:function ion_heap_create: error: undefined reference to 'ion_cp_heap_create'
<Lexmazter> i get 4 errors like these ^
<Lexmazter> and don't know how to track the source of them
<KHendrik> JanC, i turn the phone off by holding power every night (i only use it for playing around a few hours and plan to write an app in the future) so the last to times it was so low on battery i turned it of 93% startet it up 1% remaining ...
<ali1234> rsalveti: hmm same problem http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1491962
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah, but even if you have to rerun, getting that done automatically once might be better than what we have
<rsalveti> let me check
<ali1234> that was a year ago
<ali1234> at least it's not ubuntu specific problem :)
<JanC> KHendrik: that doesn't sound normal to me then
<rsalveti> right
<ali1234> someone knows... somewhere. someone knows how this stuff is supposed to work.
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<gianguido> hi chan
<ali1234> anyone know where is the busybox config in phablet?
<ali1234> is the busybox config device specific?
<probralo> hello my darlings =) Tell me please. I can hope about ubuntu on my Galaxy note 10.1?
<ali1234> ooooookay
<ali1234> progress: if i ssh in and /system/xbin/vi then it supports SIGWINCH (resize) correctly
<ali1234> but on adb shell (inside or outside chroot) it does not
<ali1234> this means adb isn't passing through SIGWINCH like it should
<ali1234> rsalveti: now i found out about SIGWINCH i found this: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=35897
<ali1234> and look, they complain enter doesn't work too :/
<crieo> Hey guys, i just wanted to ask in which way canonical wants to implement "apps" ? As android aps (apk) or will it be different as they will use another package-system?
<rsalveti> ali1234: the busybox config is probably available at the busybox git there
<rsalveti> I never had to change it, but take a look at that repo
<ali1234> rsalveti: don't need it now, i was able to determine that busybox is built with SIGWINCH support by above method :)
<ali1234> adb is the problem
<rsalveti> right
<ali1234> 100%
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ali1234: then we need to fix adb :-)
<ali1234> yeah. i wonder if problem is at desktop side or phone side
<ali1234> i will keep searching anyway
<grixis> please ... how i can find info about ubuntu for android tablets?
<ali1234> grixis: what do you want to know?
<grixis> is in development firmware for galaxy note 10.1?
<grixis> as i know for galaxy s 3 in in progress
<ali1234> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<grixis> here is the same hardware
<LordShadowWing> I got sick and tired of windows so i completely switched to ubuntu
<LordShadowWing> and i am currently flashing my maguro device
<dank101> yo
<RobbyF> feels like these daily builds are improving significantly.
<LordShadowWing> i am wondering though? how to set a ringtone
<rsalveti> RobbyF: we're trying :-)
<rsalveti> next week we should have changelogs
<RobbyF> awesome!
<rsalveti> and we're not in freeze mode anymore (because MWC is done)
<RobbyF> posted on the wiki?
<rsalveti> RobbyF: probably together with the images
<LordShadowWing> awesome, I cannot wait
<RobbyF> ok
<peter4> great news
<rsalveti> so you can check what changed from the previous image
<rsalveti> LordShadowWing: currently I'd say you need to replace the current sound file used for it
<LordShadowWing> So far so good
<rsalveti> as we don't yet have a config management of some sort
<LordShadowWing> ok, where is the file located?
 * rsalveti looking
<ali1234> /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/phone-incoming-call.ogg
<ali1234> rsalveti: ^
<ali1234> at a guess, anyway
<LordShadowWing> notification sound is there as well?
<ali1234> there's a bunch of others, yes
<rsalveti> yeah, grabbing the source to check
<LordShadowWing> Thank you, that helps a lot
<rsalveti> the ppa with all the current packages are also available at https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<rsalveti> tomorrow's image should have that enabled by default
<rsalveti> so we can have apt-get update/upgrade working
<ali1234> rsalveti: yep, noticed it has x86 builds too :)
<rsalveti> ali1234: yup, people needs to test the apps at the desktop as well
<rsalveti> but don't install that unless you really know what you're doing :-)
<ali1234> someone installed it yestrday
<rsalveti> as it could break your ubuntu installation (as we got changes for upstart and etc)
<rsalveti> let me put a statement there
<RobbyF> ali1234, is smart.
<LordShadowWing> my preferred text message sound  http://www.zedge.net/ringtone/965991/?cep=1
 * RobbyF hopes for google + app
<ali1234> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HC0E3TZNluE was my ringtone for ages
<RobbyF> it seems lots of canonical are active on g+
<ali1234> RobbyF: yep, G+ is the social network of nerds
<RobbyF> seems to be.
<RobbyF> its why I have so many friends on there i've never met haha
<rsalveti> ali1234: done, updated there
<rsalveti> yeah, still using facebook for !nerds and g+ for geek stuff
<seepa14> I successfully built a .zip image for the samsung galaxy tab 10.1 (p4wifi). But when I boot on the tablet, the tab gets stuck at a black screen. How can I find out what is going wrong?
<rsalveti> seepa14: adb shell, then see if you can run ubuntu_chroot shell
<the-gibson> seepa14: you should be able to use abd
<ali1234> rsalveti: that needs root :P
<rsalveti> if so, then the ubuntu image is installed successfully
<LordShadowWing> still no way to close apps?
<rsalveti> yeah, adb root; adb shell :-)
<seepa14> ok, I'll try, thanks
<ali1234> LordShadowWing: swipe up from bottom edge of screen, press the x
<rsalveti> LordShadowWing: you need hud, swipe from bottom -> top
<LordShadowWing> awesome. first time i used it there was no way to close em
<ali1234> that was always there
<ali1234> it's just impossible to discover
<ali1234> is the voice control thing supposed to work?
<sergiusens> ali1234: yes, mut it doesn't work that well with my pronounciation
<ali1234> i think mic doesn't work on SGS then :(
<RobbyF> the colour balance works(worked) in the mwc copy
<seepa14> adb devices does not find the tablet. I just rebooted the tab with the cable connected to my pc, but no change
<probralo> seepa14: oh.. fw for galaxy note is in progress? where i can find updates about this?
<LordShadowWing> how to import contacts i have a CSV file of them
<sergiusens> LordShadowWing: I think those instructions are in the release notes... it's a python script I keep forgetting its name
<rsalveti> ali1234: it is
<seepa14> probralo: what do you mean? I'm building for the galaxy tab 10.1 wifi (p4wifi) not the galaxy note
<rsalveti> seepa14: kill adbd at your host and try again
<sergiusens> LordShadowWing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Contacts
<seepa14> adb finds my tab now. Do I need to run adb root first? when I do, adb restarts and then I don't see the tab anymore
<rsalveti> LordShadowWing: ali1234: bfiller helped me finding it, you can check at lp:phone-app
<rsalveti> libtelephonyapp/ringtone.cpp
<rsalveti> #define SOUND_PATH "/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/"
<rsalveti>     mCallAudioPlaylist.addMedia(QUrl::fromLocalFile(SOUND_PATH "phone-incoming-call.ogg"));
<rsalveti>     mMessageAudioPlayer.setMedia(QUrl::fromLocalFile(SOUND_PATH "message-new-instant.ogg"));
<ali1234> lol, adb is so full of easter eggs
<ali1234> try adb longcat or adb hell
<rsalveti> adb hell is nice
<rsalveti> bfiller: ^
<LordShadowWing> how do i access terminal on the device?
<rsalveti> LordShadowWing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH
<rsalveti> we still don't have a terminal app
<jtpatriot> Installed this, but booted to a black screen. Help? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38294870
<bfiller> LordShadowWing: yeah in the future we'll have some sort of ring tone manager and settings, just not yet
<rsalveti> jtpatriot: you probably need to install this zip + http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130228.1/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<jtpatriot> after I install the other one, before, or in place of?
<sergiusens> jtpatriot: rsalveti well a zip that is close in date with when that image was built I'd say
<rsalveti> sergiusens: true
<rsalveti> jtpatriot: doesn't matter
<jtpatriot> thank you!
<jtpatriot> That should do it, trying to finish before heading to work
<rsalveti> but usually I'd recommend installing the android first, in case it decides to do some fun stuff with your /data partition
<jtpatriot> ok
<LordShadowWing> it doesn't say how to access terminal and search isn't working at all for me
<jtpatriot> I took a backup and all.
<rsalveti> jtpatriot: :-)
<jtpatriot> thanks again, gotta go
<seepa14> I'm now at "COPYING FILES TO THE PHONE" in the guide. How do I get the necessary files into /data/ubuntu to being able to start ubuntu-session?
<seepa14> I know via adb push, but I'm kinda clueless about what to put in there and where to get it from
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-01
<dank101> WELCOME TO WORM.COM
<dank101> HACKED BY CHINESE
<ogra_> dank101, ???
<dank101> get the joke and get a cookie
<dank101> :D
<lectro> i have a issue updating phablet tools to flash latest ubuntu touch to my maguro nexus
<lectro> i get quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match Error while downloading, ensure connection
<lectro> when doing phablet-flash -l
<dank101> upgrade it
<Hashcode> rsalveti: on my builds I'm fixing ubuntu-session in the android.zip
<rsalveti> Hashcode: right, feel free to send me patches
<rsalveti> or MRs
<Hashcode> So I have users install the cdimage .zip first.  And then the android.zip
<rsalveti> let me find the bzr branch
<ogra_> rsalveti, ergh, see lectro above ... seems he is right
<Hashcode> No real patch, but flashing the android.zip 2nd allows for some customization of the ubuntu fs
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ md5sum /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> 4e0792168b7047274f56487e1987cdfc  /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ cat /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/www/full/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip.md5sum
<ogra_> 92a22c0afc2895502998a4ea7de73292  quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<lectro> i get same md5
<lectro> its a exact copy but the program with phable-flash -l gives me quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip: FAILED md5sum: WARNING: 1 computed checksum did NOT match Error while downloading, ensure connection
<ogra_> right, something went wrong with that build
<lectro> if i miss the -l i only get the 21st feb build
<rsalveti> Hashcode: https://code.launchpad.net/session-manager
<lectro> i have the 26th feb build on there atm
<rsalveti> Hashcode: but if you can, please have MRs for your ubuntu specific modifications
<rsalveti> that way you can still just have your users using the daily images
<rsalveti> + apt-get update/upgrade will work
<Hashcode> Oh for adding the devices
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> we need a better way to handle that
<Hashcode> I'll see what I can do in the smallest use of new lines :)
<rsalveti> I was thinking about having a dir where we can load configs based on the cpu board info
<Hashcode> Yeah that'd be optimal
<rsalveti> then all you need when creating a port is adding a new config
<lectro> one day we will be able to update our touch os via the handset
<lectro> similar to CM mod updates
<lectro> seems how it is running a modded cm mod
<sergiusens> lectro: best thing you can do is go to download dir
<Hashcode> rsalveti: get my email of the android patches?
<sergiusens> lectro: recheck the sum md5sum -c 'file that failed'
<sergiusens> lectro: or just delete the offending file
<ogra_> sergiusens, its wrong on the server
<sergiusens> ogra_: what? for real? Which device?
<ogra_> sergiusens, for the rootfs zip
<sergiusens> ogra_: strange, well I'm downloading latest, let me check jenkins
<rsalveti> hm, I was able to use with the internal jenkins
<lectro> deleting the files just makes it redownload and spit out same error
<rsalveti> maybe an issue while syncing?
<rsalveti> lectro: yeah, error is at the server side
<lectro> do we know when it will be resolved
<lectro> ?
<rsalveti> Hashcode: yup, will look in a few
<ogra_> sergiusens, wrong on jenkins as well
<rsalveti> lectro: we're just checking
<ogra_> just checked
<rsalveti> now why it worked here...
<Uto_> Hi there
<rsalveti> ogra_: which build id is that one?
<Hashcode> thanks
<ogra_> rsalveti, the new one
<ogra_> JENKINS_BUILD 6
<seepa14> I was able to start a root shell via adb. But the data/ubuntu folder is empty?
<rsalveti> oh, I tested the 3
<lectro> the latest one is 28th feb around 9pm GMT
<lectro> modfied time that is
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens: maybe an issue when sergiusens was testing the incremental build?
<lectro> modified time that is*
<rsalveti> lectro: yeah, we're checking at the internal jenkins
<rsalveti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130228.1/quantal-ubuntu_stamp
<sergiusens> rsalveti: build 6 was a full build
<rsalveti> says the build id used internally
<ogra_> right and i pull from lastSuccessfulBuild
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hm, so something wrong happened
<ogra_> which according to jenkins was error free
<lectro> so you recon someones made a mistake along the line of building it?
<rsalveti> lectro: we're investigating
<ogra_> lectro, right, be patient, there will be a new build
<lectro> okie dokie :)
<lectro> will we eventually have a change log file added to the download image site?
<rsalveti> lectro: next week
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, what do you plan to put in there ?
<lectro> its always nice to know whats changed from one day to the next
<Uto_> someone can help please
<Uto_> http://pastebin.com/EyNQgfUs
<ogra_> all the changelogs of the debs ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: checking the other files
<rsalveti> ogra_: to see if it's just a problem with the ubuntu image
<rsalveti> also, sergiusens is working at the server side it seems
<lectro> right im gonna have to hit the hay as work early in the morning but least its friday, ill check back maybe late tomorrow to see if it re works for the latest image
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ogra_ lectro it seems to be an issue when jenkins archived the artifacts... the files are ok on disk :-/
<lectro> so how would i by pass the phablet-flash -l command
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575014/
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, just the ubuntu zip
<ogra_> oopps, missing some zips
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5575018/
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> let's start another build and wait for the sync
<rsalveti> and hope for the best
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> well, i could hcak it up on cdimage if you are confident the zip is fine
<lectro> how long does another build take?
<rsalveti> I'm not so sure
<sergiusens> ogra_: let the machine do the matching :-) md5sum -c *.md5sum :-)
<rsalveti> lectro: you could manually deploy an older image
<rsalveti> meanwhile
<Uto_> someone can help me please?
<rsalveti> adb push them to /sdcard and flash with recovery
<ogra_> sergiusens, pfft, then i cant show off my shellscripting in pastes :P
<sergiusens> lectro: use -u and poin to the previous build on cdimage
<rsalveti> sergiusens: can we use phablet-flash using the url from another builddate?
<ogra_> (will do next time :) )
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> phablet-flash -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130228/ should work then
<rsalveti> OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device: '/home/rsalveti/Downloads/phablet-flash/102'
<rsalveti> oooops
<ogra_> wipe these git trees :)
<rsalveti> we indeed need to clean the older images
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> or find a better way to handle them
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, got a lot of trees around as well
<ali1234> i keep running out of space also :(
<lectro> why does it name the folders like 95, 99, 6. 102 etc
<sergiusens> lectro: that's the jenkins build number
<ogra_> internal build numbers of the machine building them
<lectro> ah right i see
<sergiusens> lectro: in case you want to roll back to one of them
<sergiusens> lectro: you can use phablet-flash -p [path to build]
<lectro> any upcoming changes in the next few days we can expect?
<anonim> can anyone help with flashing? i wiped data/cache/dalvik, flashed quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip and quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip, flashed cache again, then rebooted. it boots me into stock jelly bean
<rsalveti> lectro: well, we got quite a few folks involved in many different projects, so hard to tell
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview
<lectro> be nice to see how it turns out, do they have deadlines on when they need to design a native app for example a music app?
<rsalveti> you can subscribe yourself at the branches
<rsalveti> and get all the notifications :-)
<rsalveti> but it might be a lot of emails
<sergiusens> ogra_: don't hack the md5sum, you'll need to hack the zip file ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh ? why ?is the md5 used elsewhere than in .zip.md5sum ?
 * rsalveti time to get a cold one and watch some football
<ogra_> haha, have fun
 * ogra_ did that yesterday
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: sergiusens bug 1136631
<ubot5> bug 1136631 in touch-preview-images "md5 checksum on phablet-flash -l for the 28th feb 2013" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1136631
<ogra_> bah, lectro is gone
 * ogra_ wanted him as guineapig
<ogra_> should be ok again
<rsalveti> ogra_: awesome, thanks!
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti I'm downliding prev build from the J and it worked like a charm
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti infra glitch I'd say
<rsalveti> sergiusens: alright
<ogra_> ok
<dank101> bug 666
<ubot5> bug 666 in Launchpad itself "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<ogra_> try bug 248619 if you look for entertainment
<ubot5> bug 248619 in file (Ubuntu Karmic) "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file (OOo does not print on Tuesdays)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248619
<ogra_> or bug 1
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ali1234> now that ubuntu runs on phones and smartphones outnumber desktop PCs, can we close bug 1?
<ubot5> bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ali1234> this is a serious question.
<ogra_> after we surpassed win phone we can probably :)
<ali1234> that shouldn't take long
<ogra_> after all its marks bug though, he's the one to close it
<ali1234> other people close my bugs all the time :(
<ali1234> mainly launchpad janitor
<ogra_> well, the janitor is a bot
<ali1234> i know :)
<ogra_> it automatically closes bugs when a fix is uploaded or when the bug was in incomplete state for 60 days
<ali1234> someone should make him a profile
<ogra_> hehe
<ali1234> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-xqKUwIGHISo/Tb8fej-bOWI/AAAAAAAACqU/ktxODuShhiI/s1600/Janitor.JPG
<ogra_> haha
<shaneo1> anyone have a link to the daily release notes?
<ogra_> there are none
<shaneo1> ok thanks ogra, whats been changed on the dailies
<shaneo1> who knows
<ali1234> i should think the information is spread across a lot of people
<ali1234> nobody knows all of it
<shaneo1> no worries
<ogra_> shaneo1, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview you could watCh all these branches for the ubuntu side and all commits on http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb for the android parts of the image
<shaneo1> thanks ogra
<ogra_> or just wait until some kind of changelog is implemented, but i doubt it will cover the rootfs parts as that has individual packages
<ali1234> so adb can use termios to get raw input on the PC side
<ali1234> but for some reason it is getting lost between there and busybox on the phone
<ali1234> and i can't find the part that handles it on the phone side
<shaneo1> well see ya later guys o/ keep up the good work
<rsalveti> let me email the list saying we'll have the changelog soon, but not there yet
<Uto_> is there anybody?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ++
<mrspinx> hi
<ali1234> hmm... so adb doesn't actually run busybox sh
<ali1234> it runs /system/bin/sh which is symlink to mksh whatever that i
<ali1234> s
<ali1234> maybe tha doesn't handle signals properly
<Uto_> can you check it http://pastebin.com/k00b0UF7 please and tell me why???
<Uto_> please
<ali1234> ah i see... SIGWINCH isn't sent through stdin - it is always a signal
<ali1234> so adb needs to catch it and send it to the phone
<ali1234> confirmed... even in raw mode adb still receives that SIGWINCH
<ali1234> so it should be simple as sending it to phone and then having adbd raise it again
<ali1234> but question is, can adb do anything more than just raw read and write the fds?
<ali1234> this is how ssh does it: it has a special command in its protocol: https://github.com/SimonWilkinson/gss-openssh/blob/master/clientloop.c#L503
<skinny> greetings
<timothysnave> Is there a way to just download the nightly image for the nexus 7?
<Uto_>    /usr/bin/ubuntu-session: line 38: kill: (652) - No such process
<Uto_> ??
<mrspinx> Does any one know where to download the orginal android image?
<timothysnave> If you have a nexus device, Google hosts them. Other than that, you'll have to Google it. Sometimes they can be hard to find
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> ok, fixed enter key in nano
<ali1234> the problem is that when you open fd in raw mode with termios, return, enter, ^J and ^M all send \n
<ali1234> ^J in particular is supposed to send \r
<ali1234> nano wants \r on the save dialog
<ali1234> so i patched adb to convert \n to \r on outgoing packets... and it works
<ali1234> i don't know if this can be fixed host side somehow with term settings
<ali1234> hmm i mixed ^M and ^J
<ali1234> ^M is \r
<thed3ck3r> so how do i tell the new release note to the preinstalled image
<thed3ck3r> hello?
<RobbyF> ali1234, you fixed nano ? :) <3
<jjesse> hello following the instructions at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38300214&postcount=104 to MultiRom boot Ubuntu and Android it recommends quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip  to install and download
<jjesse> however if you look at this or install this it is full of personal information (phone #s and appointments)
<jjesse> the phone #s are of canonical people
<jjesse> and the pictures appear to be from an asian location
<jjesse> also the Facebook page is linked to an indidivudal
<jjesse> so either there needs to be a better way of doing things, or that file needs to be wiped of personal information
<lilstevie> jjesse, that data is sample data
<jjesse> lilstevie, including the phone #s?
<lilstevie> yes
<jjesse> seems a bit intrusive
<jjesse> doesn't it?
<jjesse> like heres this person's life on a ubuntu phone all setup for you
<lilstevie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Sample_content
<lilstevie> jjesse, it is sample data
<jjesse> thanks for the link to the release notes
<jjesse> was just very very suprised
<lilstevie> because many features don't exist yet it is just to give you the feel of it
<lilstevie> this is a developer preview, not a consumer ready product
<jjesse> yeah i understand that a bit, but was surprised as a google didn't show it up
<jjesse> and there were canonical employees (which showed up) as contacts etc
<lilstevie> jjesse, rest assured that it is all intentional
<lilstevie> there is script that injects the content in the fs
<lilstevie> ;)
<doppelkeks> Is There a way to install ubuntu on smartphone LG p990 and use telephone and SMS function?
<TCPJunkie> Hi, I was hoping someone could give me a quick hand with restoring my android image, as after I installed Ubuntu, I am having too many troubles. When I run "adb devices" it sees my device. I extract and cd into the extracted directory. I run adb reboot-bootloader and my phone goes to the bootloader. but when I run "./flash-all.sh" it just hangs on "waiting for device"
<TCPJunkie> any help would greatly be appreciated
<TCPJunkie> nevermind, I didn't sudo
<TCPJunkie> sorry
<TCPJunkie> RTFM, eh?
<James> Ellon
<James> Ello
<Guest91929> Installing Ubuntu Touch as we speak
<Guest91929> :)
<AndroUser> Hey hashcode, is it possible to remove the fake data on the touch preview for m-devices?
<Mike253> Just wondering because i was gonna do it but dont know where to start.
<Hashcode> I think it is
<Hashcode> there's instructions somewhere on the wiki
<drmarble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes about half way down. "Sample content is preinstalled in the images. If desired it can be removed. Access the device via SSH as user phablet and perform the following:"
<Mike253> Drmarble: i was wondering if it could be done through the zips that were provided that hashcode created.
<Hashcode> I can add a few things in the zips
<Hashcode> But I think most users just wanna load it up and play with the UI a bit and then turn it off :P
<Hashcode> maybe leave some constructive feedback
<Mike253> lol i know. Freaked me out the first boot, vibrated real loud, white screened then booted fully lol
<Mike253> But me personally, i was gonna develop some apps and such for it and see if i cant contribute a little bit
<Hashcode> Mike253: which device?
<Mike253> Hashcode: Maserati.
<Hashcode> Ah nice
<Hashcode> Too bad the hard keyboard isn't used atm.
<Mike253> Hashcode: also shutting down i couldnt turn the phone back on without plugging it into ac then had to go into safestrap lol.
<Hashcode> well the screen doesn't time out
<Hashcode> so watch for that
<Mike253> Keyboard worked for me just without backlight
<Hashcode> have to hit the power button to turn the screen off
<Hashcode> And battery drain is a bit high atm
<Mike253> Im guessing that its just about full kexec atm?
<Mike253> Havent taken a look at the github yet lol
<Hashcode> Well other devices have mentioned high battery drain also
<Hashcode> But our kexec does have more than most kernels also
<Hashcode> atm
<Mike253> True, but at the time i was testing i had around 25% battery anyway lol.. and i was only testing seeing what worked and such
<Mike253> Good start though
<Hashcode> yeah it's .. the GSM RAZR has phone service
<Hashcode> I can't get anything going yet on the CDMA devices tho
<Hashcode> I'm still looking at ril logs to see whats missing
<BLAKE_> Hashcode I dont think that have implemented cdma features eyt
<BLAKE_> yet*
<Mike253> Id take a look if my motherboard was here. And CDMA wasnt that mainly just drivers and links?
<Hashcode> Yeah I was betting.
<Hashcode> it's the interface w/ rild
<BLAKE_> cant wait for new ubuntu, rolling releases \o/
<Mike253> Gotcha. Is there any way i could pull the kexec/required stuff from github to see what i can do? As soon as i get my motherboard and set back up.
<xsacha> that's not for sure is it?
<Mike253> BLAKE_: rolling releases? :O thats gonna be crazy lol.
<Hashcode> Mike253: we have a local manifest for building the ubuntu base
<BLAKE_> crazy AWESOME
<BLAKE_> there still gonna have LTS
<BLAKE_> version
<Hashcode> Mike253: this is the local_manifest we add to the phablet repo: https://github.com/STS-Dev-Team/android_local_STS/tree/phablet
<Mike253> Hashcode: im gonna look into it, and hopefully if i can contribute ill let ya know
<waseda> Hello - it would be nice if the flash tools would support proxies for downloads.
<Mike253> Hashcode: wasnt there a way for adb to work?
<Hashcode> yes it works
<Hashcode> adb shell gets you into the android base layer
<Hashcode> ubuntu_chroot shell
<Hashcode> gets you into the ubuntu chroot  after that
<Mike253> Hashcode: now.. is that ip-related or adb device info for (windows 7 at the moment, workstation ubuntu is out)
<Mike253> I see alot of people SSH'ing into the phone/device through ip addresses lol
<Hashcode> Right you can do that too
<Hashcode> You can install ppa's and stuff
<Mike253> Also ive heard whenever you install apps and such you cant exactly access it unless through terminal
<Hashcode> yeah not all apps work in the UI
<Mike253> Not yet anyway lol
<Mike253> One dude i know that has a n4 said some apps he installed showed up inthe app drawer
<Mike253> Which is weird
<Mike253> Hashcode: oh and for no reason cm10.1 and all the variants kept on having this weird issue.. no vibrations for anything. SMS/MMS/Calls/Notifications also checked settings and such but it wasnt workin right..
<Hashcode> mm
<Mike253> also checked too see if it was just my phone so i swapped over to stock and didnt have no issues.. neither does Droid4HD -ULite which im using now
<Hashcode> I think CM merged something which broke some things
<Hashcode> Speakerphone issues in the last build as well
<Hashcode> DHacker is looking at it
<Mike253> What was the other issue it was having? Besides bt-audio?
<Hashcode> erm
<Hashcode> flash on photos
<Hashcode> bt audio is a horrible problem.. there's a lot of Motorola mire we have to deal with in their audio libs (stuck on older Android versions)
<Hashcode> Since we can't build it from source
<Mike253> hmm, flash on photos on the latest builds were working just fine for me. And youve been working on it for a while so i can imagine its pretty tough not being able to look into source
<Mike253> Have you looked into the dev versions of the droid 4 at all? Theres a couple out there that have an unlocked bootloader and through motodev you can get source and such.. least from what i remember.
<Hashcode> not for audio :)
<Hashcode> it's locked up tight
<Hashcode> They do alot with the RDS socket for RIL communications
<Hashcode> That's the part we can't duplicate.
<rsalveti> Hashcode: I'm building and applying your stuff now
<Mike253> Now i fully see why you moved over to kexec.
<Hashcode> rsalveti: thank you sir
<Hashcode> Mike253: so many more options :P
<rsalveti> yeah, we need to remove the fake data as well
<rsalveti> if anyone wants to open a bug for that, https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images
<Mike253> Lol true. Too bad google couldnt just release the unlock codes for the m-devices.. thatd make everything easier.
<Hashcode> I like the fake data!
<Hashcode> makes me feel important..
<Hashcode> >.>
<Hashcode> <.<
<rsalveti> lol, yeah
<Mike253> Lol
<Mike253> rsalvet: wonder if they could provide a script to remove the fake data?? Hmm.
<rsalveti> that might be easier indeed
<Mike253> rsalveti: wonder if they could provide a script to remove the fake data?? Hmm.
<Mike253> Something ill look into prolly tommorow
<rsalveti> cool, feel free to share with us, would be more than happy to merge that :-)
<doomlord> not really 100% ontopic but, has anyone heard of an app to use a phone or tablet to switch desktops/windows . basically imagine one's smartphone or tablet being like the desktop thumbnails
<Mike253> Lol, maybe make an app that gives you an option if you wanted to remove all fake data from system..
<rsalveti> ali1234: cool, wondering if we could fix adb for real regarding this issue then
<Mike253> doomlord: you mean like control windows and such?
<doomlord> yes
<doomlord> imagine your smart-device docked above your desktop keyboard for example
<Mike253> doomlord: no, but im sure thatd be a pretty awesome tool for someone to use though.
<doomlord> its an itch i've had for a while
<doomlord> not got around to writing it myself
<Mike253> doomlord: make it man.
<doomlord> android desktop remote for linux
<Mike253> doomlord: maybe use some protocol for communicating (secure) and then you swipe up or down to kill the app.. like ics and up.
<doomlord> part of whats inspiring me is how good OSX is - multi-touch is awesome for navigating desktops
<doomlord> but a world of touchscreen main computers is just around the corner already(all the win8 touch enabled laptops)
<Mike253> doomlord: maybe for a alpha you could kind of rip that? And i know, just installed windows 8 onto a tablet and its amazing.. as much as i love linux.. lol.
<doomlord> i'll say i like the look of the Lenovo Yoga a lot
<doomlord> and it would be nice to get the ubuntu-desktop more touch aware (more gestures for desktop switching..)
<doomlord> i can completely see why apple did what they did with mission control ... N screens handled much better than a grid of 2x2,3x3,4x4
<doomlord> but i bet you could do something nice with zooming out to see 2x2 desktops then scrolling to see more..
<Mike253> doomlord: the yoga is pretty awesome. Maybe you could create a desktop enviroment based off gnome3? Ive personally never messed with apple lol
<doomlord> what makes apple shine is the multitouch on a trackpad, and its got 'expo'+'scale' equivalents integrated..
<doomlord> i've never seen linux able to trigger 'expo' and 'scale' together seemlessly like the mac can
<Mike253> Theres a good challenge for you lol.. create a fully touch based enviroment (with mouse and keyboard as a fallback for hard core users). I know, i used my laptop with ubuntu for a while and it was awesome comparred to my friends macbook pro lol
<doomlord> well i have this itch but.. it would probably be more helpful to just put time into touch-optimizing linux apps themselves , etc on n7,
<doomlord> i prefer a mac over any linux desktop .. which is why i'd like to customize linux more lol
<doomlord> because i prefer the variety of PC hardware
<Mike253> Either the enviroment or help out with some apps to make it more touch optimized
<doomlord> yes i think touch optimizing apps is the way to go
<doomlord> have you seen "air-display"
<doomlord> using a tablet as a mac 2nd monitor :)
<Mike253> I like the cleanliness and the "quality" of mac hardware.. but id rather put 1500 towards a decent desktop thats custom. Ive never used it lol. I still have older hardware (mostly phenoms, core 2 duos, athlons, etc)
<doomlord> multitouch could be awsome for window management... how about 3-finger pinch gestures for resizing
<Mike253> ^^ thatd be awesome.
<Mike253> Look up webcam ir touch panel.
<doomlord> or just pinch gesture to bring up the desktop grid (and progressively zoom, 2x2,3x3..)
<Mike253> Lol you could do it if you had the time and resources +motivation
<doomlord> learning the codebase and getting changes in without breaking it ..
<HarryCho> hello guys
<HarryCho> may I ask something here?
<Mike253> Yeah you can harry
<HarryCho> my phone is LG optimus L5..
<Mike253> doomlord: meh, itd be easy. Just back up config
<HarryCho> and CM doesn't provide their solution for L5
<Mike253> HarryCho: porting guide?
<HarryCho> yes.. I need the porting guide
<Mike253> Have you looked on xda?
<HarryCho> I looked through it, but couldn't really find anything from there
<Mike253> Because someone might of made the cm10.1 kernel already available.. thatd really help you.
<Mike253> Your device-specific forum?
<HarryCho> oh.. yeah that'd be help out
<HarryCho> so Mike, you are saying.. there are some forum for specific device?
<HarryCho> um... so are there any other way that I can port Ubuntu without using CM??
<Mike253> Yes, on xda there is individiual forums for different devices. Mine would be the Droid 4 for instance.
<Mike253> Youd have to use cm/ or if you can find the source for your phone.. you could do it.
<Mike253> Mainly the kernel is all thats needed.
<HarryCho> oh..
<HarryCho> where can I find the guide?
<Mike253> HarryCho: what does Settings-About Phone-Model Number say for you?
<HarryCho> LG-E610
<Mike253> think this is the one for porting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<HarryCho> yeah I saw that through.. but I thought that page was for devices that has CM
<Mike253> I dont know if your phone supports this from what i seen on this thread... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1790342
<Mike253> No custom recovery from my scan through..
<HarryCho> Is the porting guide actually gives you the direction how to change the 'kernel' source?
<Mike253> Mostly just the android propietary drivers for your device to make it work together then it uses ubuntu's stuff after that
<Mike253> As far as i understood
<doomlord> perhapps whats needed is just a complete touch-optimized window-manager... thats not so bad to change,if one starts with a simple one, but i dont know how touch events go through..
<Mike253> doomlord: i believe touch events are handled by driver level.. not sure lol havent poked around desktop linux os internals
<Mike253> Look at the documentary?
<HarryCho> oh... Mike has quit..
<HarryCho> doomlord: so it's possible?
<HarryCho> Are there anyone here who can answer this question????
<HarryCho> my question is.. how to port Ubuntu touch on a smart phone(optimus L5) that doesn't have CM version for....
<HarryCho> Are there anyone here who can kindly answer my question????
<HarryCho> my question is.. how to port Ubuntu touch on a smart phone(optimus L5) that doesn't have CM version for....
<NazMir> hello guys
<NazMir> I ported ubuntu to my galaxy note 2 GT-N7100 international version
<NazMir> I can boot fine
<NazMir> but the Networking doesn't work
<NazMir> any ideas on how to proceed or fix that
<NazMir> HarryCho -
<NazMir> I think if your device does not have a CM version porting would be a little difficult
<NazMir> IMO you would be better off first porting your device to CM
<NazMir> then carrying on from there
<NazMir> CM has good documentation on how to port a new device. Good luck/
<HarryCho> NazMir
<NazMir> @HarryCho - http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro that should help you
<HarryCho> thank you!
<HarryCho> hey I have some more question..
<NazMir> yeah
<HarryCho> well I'm so desparate to port this thing on L5..
<HarryCho> so what do we exactly have to do for porting Ubuntu?
<HarryCho> for two cases...
<HarryCho> one for we have CM for the device,
<HarryCho> and another one for we don't have CM for the device
<NazMir> HarryCho - technically you dont need CM for porting Ubuntu to a device
<HarryCho> right..?
<NazMir> but CM does make a lot of things easier
<HarryCho> um... why is that..?
<NazMir> with its scripts, repos, wiki, documentation
<NazMir> it automates a lot of things for you
<HarryCho> oh.... canonical actually did alot of things for us... right?
<NazMir> what canonical did is - automating a part of porting
<NazMir> technically Ubuntu touch is comprised of two parts
<HarryCho> yeah..
<NazMir> Android bare bones + Ubuntu
<NazMir> Ubuntu runs on top of Android because -  Android has a huge device base & device drivers are already available
<NazMir> so Ubuntu takes this from Android
<NazMir> and runs the actually Ubuntu on top of it
<HarryCho> yeah I understood that part
<NazMir> Since, CM is very good at the porting/customizing Android Ubuntu just based their Android part on CM's code
<NazMir> that way they are not reinventing a lot of things
<HarryCho> oh.. yeah I understood
<NazMir> so when you say phablet-bootstrap ..(something) you are getting the CM code base
<HarryCho> yeah
<HarryCho> I downloaded that
<NazMir> from which you build the Android part
<NazMir> if you look inside the root folder there are folders like kernel
<NazMir> vendor
<NazMir> device etc'
<HarryCho> yeah
<NazMir> if your device is already supported getting code, drivers etc. should be as simple as updating manifest file (git repo list) and doing a repo sync
<NazMir> but if your device is not supported
<NazMir> you did have to do it all by yourself
<HarryCho> and if CM code is there... then we can just plug in the codes?
<NazMir> yeah
<NazMir> if your device is supported by CM
<NazMir> all you need to do is run repo sync
<NazMir> it will get the code
<NazMir> and then compile it
<NazMir> which will give you a .zip file which you can flash using TWRP or CWM
<HarryCho> repo sync for my specific device.. right?
<NazMir> yeah
<NazMir> usually brunch
<NazMir> command will let you do that
<NazMir> here's what I did for my device
<NazMir> repo sync
<HarryCho> so if I made my own CM
<NazMir> brunch n7100
<NazMir> thats it
<NazMir> I got a zip
<HarryCho> oh wow..
<HarryCho> I see
<NazMir> thats the beauty of CM
<HarryCho> after you get your zip file for CM
<NazMir> so what I suggest is go through the CM porting link i sent earlier
<NazMir> that should help you
<HarryCho> yeah..
<HarryCho> thank you so much
<NazMir> np
<HarryCho> but would that be possible to
<NazMir> good luck
<HarryCho> port the Ubuntu on my phone without using CM??
<NazMir> it should be
<HarryCho> if we have the android source code.... that I got from xda
<NazMir> but the process would be identical
<NazMir> with CM or without CM you should be able to port your device
<HarryCho> are there any guide or direction to it?
<NazMir> I'm not sure
<NazMir> but you should find them
<NazMir> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
<NazMir> sorry
<HarryCho> no
<NazMir> you should find them on Ubuntu site
<NazMir> they are not detailed
<HarryCho> Ubuntu site??
<HarryCho> ah... yeah
<HarryCho> I see
<NazMir> XDA would be a good bet
<HarryCho> hey.. so if I succefully made a CM version for my device
<HarryCho> then I would have a image....
<HarryCho> then I flash that image into my device
<NazMir> yes
<HarryCho> and see if the device work with the CM
<NazMir> yeah thats it
<HarryCho> and then.. what file do I need to put into the build directory..?
<HarryCho> the Ubuntu build directory I meant
<HarryCho> NazMir..? you there?
<Monotoko> hey all, I'm trying to get the SDK set up on my system, and I'm running through the notes and have run the command here (http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/#step-get-toolkit)
<Monotoko> but I'm not seeing this: Projects > Application > Qt Quick UI
<Monotoko> all I'm seeing is QT Resource file :(
<Monotoko> (I'm having a look at porting some of my apps over from iOS and Android)
<Monotoko> (or trying to..)
<dpm> Monotoko, have you tried this? -> http://askubuntu.com/a/259734/9781
<Monotoko> dpm, cheers... didn't find that, looking through it now
<dpm> Monotoko, cool, let me know if that works for you
<Monotoko> dpm, not sure if it's because it's not even 9am here, but I'm not seeing the build&run section: http://imgur.com/cCsNxoR.jpg
<dpm> Monotoko, that's really weird. Either it's too early for me too, or I can't see it either :)
<dpm> which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Monotoko> dpm, I'm running 12.10
<dpm> Monotoko, and did you follow these instructions to install? -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<Monotoko> dpm, yeah I did, installed everything there
<Monotoko> and it all installed successfully
<dpm> Monotoko, what version does Qt Creator show if you go to Help > About Qt Creator?
<Monotoko> dpm: Qt Creator 2.6.82
<Monotoko> Based on Qt 5.0.1 (64 bit)
<Monotoko> also just re-ran the commands on the gomobile page: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 29 not upgraded.
<Monotoko> this is almost a vanilla build... installed it a few days ago, is there any development librarys I need that aren't listed?
<Monotoko> *are
<dpm> Mirv, do you have any idea what this could be? ^^ -> missing "Build & Run" tab on http://imgur.com/cCsNxoR.jpg
<dpm> Monotoko, ah, what do you mean by a vanilla build?
<Monotoko> dpm, sorry I mean I've just finished building this computer... I installed the regular Ubuntu 12.10 desktop edition from the Ubuntu page
<dpm> ok ok, I wasn't sure if you meant you had built Qt Creator yourself
<Monotoko> nah, just did the apt-get commands on the gomobile page
<dpm> Monotoko, and did you get any error message from Qt Creator about missing plugins when you started it?
<Monotoko> dpm, ahhhh I forgot about that... yes, I got a lot
<Monotoko> that could be it .-.
<dpm> aha
<Monotoko> that was before my morning coffee though... so I can't remember what they said :P
<dpm> Monotoko, could you try to run these commands:
<dpm>     sudo apt-get install libqt5declarative5
<dpm>     sudo apt-get install libbotan*
<Monotoko> sure
<Monotoko> ahha! Thank you very much dpm, it worked :3
<Monotoko> is the gomobile page editable?
<Mirv> dpm: that's missing a lot of stuff. is ubuntu-sdk installed?
<dpm> Monotoko, cool. Let me know if after going through http://askubuntu.com/a/259734/9781 the initial issue is solved
<dpm> Mirv, ^^ installing the missing deps fixed it
<Mirv> dpm: there's a fixed qtcreator with a _lot_ better dependencies built at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-staging - I will copy 12.04 & 12.10 versions to the SDK team PPA as soon as we've tested it's ok
<Mirv> and have it uploaded for raring
<Mirv> dpm: ok, so hopefully today that and other problems would get fixed
<Monotoko> awesome, thanks guys
<Monotoko> and will do dpm
<Mirv> if there's anyone willing to test, please add ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-staging and update qtcreator from there
<Monotoko> Mirv, I will get it working... then update from there and see if it still works.. :)
<Mirv> the more I get confirmations that it seems fine and nothing gets broken, the more assured I'm of getting it copied to the proper place
<Mirv> Monotoko: sounds good!
<Monotoko> dpm, that worked beautifully, thanks... shall update it now
<dpm> Monotoko, \o/
<Monotoko> Mirv, trying to update... why's it holding them back?
<wastrel> podcasts
<Monotoko> there we go, nevermind
<Monotoko> Mirv, thumbs up from here on the update
<Mirv> Monotoko: thanks!
<card> Hi, is there someone there?
<card> Ubuntu operating system will have for xperia mini pro?
<Mattycee> Hi I hope someone can help me. Am I able to ask a question here?
<iorweth> try?
<Monotoko> card, there's no mention of that device yet... you'll have to wait for one of the devs
<Mattycee> I installed the Preview on a Nexus 4 and it is now a black screen only, is there a way to reboot it or do I need to wait for the battery to run flat?
<Monotoko> Mattycee, you should be able to reboot by holding the power button+up+down for a few seconds
<Monotoko> (around 5 secs on my Nexus 10)
<Mattycee> Thanks I tried that and it did not work and then tried it again then and within a few seconds it rebooted. Appreciate the help
<card> Thanks, Monotoko. ll wait.
<Monotoko> QT has got a bit better since I remember using it with the ol' Nokia/Symbian phones
<melmoth> anyone has an example of using a screenview in qml ?
<eftijis> good morning everyone...one question i have only... the ubuntu touch works on samsung galaxy s2 ?
<BenLue> Hi Guys, i will buy a new Mobilefone. Wich devices supports Ubuntu Mobile OS?
<Tigrouzen> You wanna buy phone and then you want push ubuntu ?
<BenLue> yes
<dun1982> Go with the nexus line
<dun1982> Nexus 4 is the only phone that support ubuntu touch.
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, ^^ its depending
<om26er> *the only*  ?
<dun1982> Well, it is the only one at this moment that supports it.
<dun1982> All the other are WIP.
<Tigrouzen> om26er, the only one dun1982 like ^^
<om26er> what about Galaxy Nexus ?
<Tigrouzen> BenLue, all phone based on arm
<om26er> right
<dun1982> Hey, I'm using DesireZ and Galaxy Tab 7.7 which I know I can get working with time, but if the question was that what supports, then the answer is the Nexus line in official wiki page.
<Tigrouzen> BenLue, better is Omap why ? Because all Ubuntu arm based first on Omap
<ogra_> heh
<BenLue> Nexus 4 is from LG?
<om26er> BenLue, yes
<ogra_> ubuntyu arm does/did ... but that doesnt matter in a world where we use an android base anymore
<dun1982> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dun1982> So either Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4
<ogra_> OMAP is a dead architecture ...
<ogra_> (TI killed it and fired everyone working on mobile OMAP)
<dun1982> I'm currently using Lumia 920 as my daily driver, but last phone I really liked was the DesireZ. Sadly it's 800mhz soc is not good for ubuntu I think...
<ogra_> yeah, you want diualcore and at least 1G
<ogra_> or even quad and 2G
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, i dont have this news thanks
<ogra_> if you want to do actual development
<ogra_> (it helps if you can quickly test compile on the device)
<om26er> anyone got the phone shell working on the desktop ?
<ogra_> Tigrouzen, funnily blackberry still uses it in their new devices :)
<ogra_> om26er, it dpoesnt use X11 ... might not be easy to get going (unless you run the full image in a qemu instance or so)
<ogra_> (or make surfaceflinger work on your desktop machine)
<om26er> i wonder what the android x86 guys are doing running surfaceflinger on laptops/netbooks then ?
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, Android x86 ;)
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<ogra_> yeah, i was proposing that already
<ogra_> seems CM doesnt really like x86 yet
<Tigrouzen> om26er, i make it
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, u can instal Phone shell on Desktop
<Ford_Prefect> If you're feeling a bit crazy, you could build the x86 emulator :)
<Tigrouzen> ogra_, its compiled for i386 and Amd64 too
<om26er> Tigrouzen, cool, you are ;)
<Tigrouzen> Ford_Prefect, no its realy compiled
<ogra_> sure, but it wants to talk directly to the HW
<Tigrouzen> And its work
<Ford_Prefect> Tigrouzen: ah, since it's QML?
<Tigrouzen> Ford_Prefect, yes
<ogra_> if anyone could make CM work on x86 that would be awesome
<ogra_> and bring is a full emulator to the desktop
<Tigrouzen> Ford_Prefect, ah no use something other like HUD with Unity or Weston...
<halcycon> hi all
<ogra_> s/is/us/
<Tigrouzen> wait i share screenshot
<halcycon> ogra_: got my p3100 working with touch :)
<ogra_> yay
<halcycon> ogra_: thanks for your help the other day
<ogra_> :)
<halcycon> my port didnt work in the end, but at 7.20 last night someone reused the code from porting the p5110 to make the 3100 work
<om26er> halcycon, does the camera work ?
<halcycon> so I'm sure I'll crack it once I can compare the build differences
<halcycon> om26er: yep :-)
<halcycon> however (and this is why I'm here today :-P)
<om26er> would be cool to see the Nexus 7 front camera work as well
<halcycon> I get that rotation doesn't work, so I'm in landscape
<halcycon> but the touch interface still seems to behave as though the tablet is in portrait :-S
<halcycon> so it swipes at 90deg to the actual interface
<om26er> halcycon, like the notification area drop down taking the whole screen ?
<halcycon> om26er: no, I have the resolution corrected
<halcycon> #well actually what I did was:
<halcycon> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=38456296
<halcycon> and followed the bit under - to configure the resolution
<halcycon> I could change it back and see if the touch interface is the right way round, then I have a screen at the wrong resolution :-(
<halcycon> so effectively I've changed the webkit version being exported and the form factor
<halcycon> and the GRID_UNIT_PX
<Tigrouzen> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-28022013-034329.php
<Tigrouzen> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturedcran-28022013-034446.php
<Tigrouzen> and its work verry welll !!!
<halcycon> is there anything I can do like switch the axes for touch inpiut
<halcycon> *input
<halcycon> can I use xrandr on touch?
<ogra_> no, xrandr needs X11
<P3T3> Hi all, I am trying to compile Ubuntu Touch for ac100. I have made kernel and device direcories but while trying to brunch paz00 I get error
<halcycon> damn I was afraid of that :-(
<P3T3> *** No rule to make target `out/target/common/obj/APPS/framework-res_intermediates/src/R.stamp', needed by `out/target/common/obj/APPS/DSPManager_intermediates/src/R.stamp'.
<P3T3> any hint?
<halcycon> P3T3: did you run extract-files.sh?
<ogra_> P3T3, as i said in the ac100 channel, you need to make sure nothing from the /APPS subdir is used, as all of this stuff uses java/dalvik
<halcycon> so is there a "flinger equivalent" of xrandr? :-)
<P3T3> halcycon, good tip, I will check it
<halcycon> P3T3: and see if that throws any errors - gave me an issue with my p3100 where it hadn't copied /sbin/cbd
<dun1982> Hey, I have a really a issue with my gt-p6800 device. I have the cyanogenmod kernel available to that device, but how can I make device configuration for it to cyanogenmod repository as well?
<dun1982> I mean there are few repo's in github available for that specific device, but all of them are old or do not work anymore with the current kernel...
<ogra_> you could try to grab the config from /proc/config.gz on a running device
<ogra_> and start from that
<dun1982> I have the source code for the existing CM10.1 implementation made by Iocerra, but it needs some work to do.
<dun1982> And it is in his own repository.
<dun1982> What I would like to have is an official cyanogenmod or ubuntu-touch device configuration repository.
<ogra_> phablet.ubuntu.com you mean ?
<dun1982> I mean either cyanogenmod 10.1 device configuration or what ever we start using in the touch to keep up the needed configuration data to build images
<baltic> Is there anything ubuntu-touch related going on at the CeBit in Hannover next week?
<dun1982> not just bunch of private repositories that may or may not work with some version, but actually community supported repository/configuration for build.
<ogra_> i dont think so
<halcycon> ok guys, so I have worked out how to fix the rotation (sort of) silly android question now: how do I edit build.prop? trying to vi over adb root/shell but getting readonly :-/
<halcycon> ignore my last :-)
<dun1982> halcycon: if no editor available or if adb-push is out of question, then use echo "" > build.prop approach :)
<dun1982> Or echo "row1" >> build.prop for line by line copy pasting :)
<dun1982> Hey, can someone add my contact information to "Work in progress", Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 (p6800) https://launchpad.net/~dun1982
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Gonna build now with the correct init.rc
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, You talked to Uto last night?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen,
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, ?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, yes
<TToivanen> Any news? He said something about uchroot.sh and uchroot.c
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, booted ?
<TToivanen> Nope, I'm flashing the build with fixed init ATM
<ozy> anyone testing on a droid 3?
<kajjah> ppl, will we be able to install ubuntu touch on Samaung Galaxy tab when the full version is out?
<TToivanen> kajjah, Has someone ported it?
<kajjah> i dont think so.
<TToivanen> kajjah, Then you won't be able to flash it. Somebody gotta port it first.
<Tigrouzen> kajjah, depending hardware
<kajjah> So, it seems that it is technically possible to do it rt?
<ogra_> kajjah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> there is a tab and a note image ...
<ogra_> (note still being WIP)
<ogra_> dun1982, its a wiki, just add yourself
<kajjah> ok, but i need a port to Galaxy Tab 10.1 GT-P 7500.
<ogra_> you could try to make  call on the xda dev forums
<kajjah> i shall try to make a port, Samsung has officially stopped all OS update to Galaxy Tab 10.1.
<ogra_> or just port it yourself
<kajjah> Thanks Tigrouzen
<Tigrouzen> kajjah, if CM10.1 all ready ported then its more easy
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Now, with correct init.rc, I executed ubuntu-session without error. Screen is still black, what to do?
<kajjah> ya, that true. CM is already ported
<ozy> so, I installed touch on my droid 3 using hashcode's port... it boots.. but the lock screen wont react to anything or unlock...
<ogra_> ozy, there is no lock screen, swipe from the left
<ozy> damn
<ozy> no reaction
<ogra_> kajjah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting  shoudl get you going
<ozy> the only thing that does anything appears to be the power button
<kajjah> Thanks ogra_
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Now, with correct init.rc, I executed ubuntu-session without error. Screen is still black, what to do?
<Tigrouzen> adb shell
<Tigrouzen> ps
<ozy> should we be wiping dalvik/cache like we do with android roms?
<TToivanen> I'm already in phablet@localhost
<TToivanen> So do i type exit
<TToivanen>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<TToivanen>  1048 pts/0    00:00:00 sh
<TToivanen>  1067 pts/0    00:00:00 su
<TToivanen>  1068 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<TToivanen>  4944 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<Tigrouzen> ctrl+d
<Tigrouzen> ps
<TToivanen> http://pastebin.com/4D4wetxx
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, hmm ubuntuservice not runing....
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, adb pull init.rc
<TToivanen> http://pastebin.com/7rXeVeDH
<Tigrouzen> ok
<Tigrouzen> just on adb shell
<Tigrouzen> ubuntuappmanger
<Tigrouzen> ubuntuappmanager
<TToivanen> /system/bin/sh: ubuntuappmanager: not found
<Tigrouzen> ah
<om26er> I installed the Ubuntu sdk by following the raring instructions and now I see this when i open qtcreator http://ubuntuone.com/3qpnnWrXqX2CzrCTFeEG1l
<Tigrouzen> om26er, sudo apt-get install libbotan*
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, How do I get ubuntuappmanager?
<om26er> Tigrouzen, tried but still the same
<Tigrouzen> om26er, ubuntu-sdk ?
<Tigrouzen> om26er, ubuntu-qtcreator ?
<Tigrouzen> om26er, you need install it
<om26er> Tigrouzen, there is not ubuntu-qtcreator for me
<om26er> s/not/no
<Tigrouzen> om26er, on terminal
<Tigrouzen> type : ubuntu-qtcreator
<om26er> there is ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins and no ubuntu-qtcreator
<om26er> ubuntu-qtcreator: command not found
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Why do I have a process "sleep" active?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, i have too
<TToivanen> OK
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, difficult to find why he dont compile it
<Tigrouzen> Ubuntu appmanager
<Tigrouzen> om26er, try install ubuntu-sdk
<om26er> Tigrouzen, i am installing ubuntu-qtcreator-qt5libs which was not installed previously that may help
<lilstevie> <ozy> should we be wiping dalvik/cache like we do with android roms? <- cache is nothing more than recovery stuff and wiping it is irrelevant even for android, and the dalvik-cache doesn't exist on ubuntu for phones as the dalvik vm is not present nor is it used
<om26er> Tigrouzen, and ubuntu-sdk is already installed
<Tigrouzen> ;)
<TToivanen> Is ubuntuappmanager absolutely necessary for proper functioning?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, yes
<TToivanen> Crap.
<ali1234> rsalveti: if you missed it last night i now know exactly why SIGWINCH and enter don't work. fixing it however...
<ogra_> great !
<ozy> lilstevie: thanks!
<ozy> trying to figure out why my screen was not responsive. for the record, wiping those two caused issues...
<ozy> lol
<ali1234> one of the problems is adb does not have out of band signalling for the shell
<ali1234> ssh does, that's how it implements SIGWINCH
<om26er> Tigrouzen, is seems libqt5declarative5 was not installed. now is fine.
<om26er> http://askubuntu.com/questions/259561/qtcreator-error-cant-load-library-projectexplorer2-6-82
<TToivanen> ubuntu-session says:
<TToivanen> Redirecting output to local session logs
<TToivanen> How can I access those?
<dun1982> /var/logs?
<TToivanen> The upstart log is empty? dafuq
<lilstevie> TToivanen, /home/phablet/.ubuntu-session/logs/
<optimus> i need a bit of help in fixing an issue on a port, any one can help?
<ogra_> optimus, if you dont ask your question nobody will know
<optimus> ok :P here i post the logcat link. it boots but touch not working
<ogra_> touch not working ? you dont get a launcher if you swipe from the left on a freshly booted device ?
<optimus> http://pastebin.com/VMj5wJE5
<optimus> no, only home screen, touch doesnt work, screen on and off works by pressing power button
<lilstevie> some devices have some really weird setup with proprietary touchscreen drivers
<optimus> just boots and shows home screen
<gianguido> optimus, device? lg thing?
<optimus> lg p990
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Could this be a reason why I can't see display? http://pastebin.com/pesHi8SN
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> I/InputDispatcher(  471): Dropped event because input dispatch is disabled.
<lilstevie> looks rather sus
<lilstevie> :p
<ogra_> yeah
<optimus> yes
<optimus> looking for the cause
<tvoss> lilstevie, optimus that might well be connected to a missing driver for the touchscreen or a missing calibration file
<optimus> ok
<lilstevie> tvoss, yeah not sure if it has one of those really odd corner cases, moto are generally the ones that go to that extreme (where twrp needs to mount system otherwise the touch driver doesn't work)
<tvoss> lilstevie, yup, might well be that it is needed to compensate for weird h/w
<tvoss> lilstevie, can you dig the logcat output right after boot to check for any messages from the input stack?
<lilstevie> tvoss, it isn't me
<tvoss> lilstevie, ups, sorry :)
<tvoss> optimus, can you dig the logcat output right after boot to check for any messages from the input stack?
<lilstevie> :p
<optimus> the logcat posted above is from start of boot till 1-2 minutes after boot
<Monotoko> this example code, the button doesn't position right unless it's outside the item: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components-popups0-dialog.html
<Monotoko> am I just using it wrong, or is that an oversight?
<Mirv> hi! heads up, I will be updating qtcreator for 12.04 and 12.10 in the ubuntu-sdk-team PPA soonish. just a pre-warning.
<Mikey___> hello
<bcurtiswx> Not enough space in /data, found 3.2G trying to phablet-flash
<bcurtiswx> didn't see anything online about that
<Mikey___> anyone used this method to install ? http://www.qbking77.com/development/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-on-nexus-devices.html
<ogra_> bcurtiswx, we dont wipe your /data currently ...
<ogra_> bcurtiswx, so do that yourself
<ogra_> (before installing)
<bcurtiswx> ogra_, do i have to ssh into the device ?
<ogra_> you could do it with fastboot
<ogra_> sudo fastboot erase userdata ... before installling
<Mikey___> would that remove internal storage ogra_ ?
<bcurtiswx> ogra_, OK thanks :)
<ogra_> Mikey___, it would format the userdata partition
<ogra_> (and empty it)
<ali1234> hmm
<Mikey___> ogra_, I'm installing onto a Nexus 10 and have done a nandroid and have then used the phablet-flash -b which went ok but booted into black screen. The user guide on ubuntu says to then wipe data and try again, but I dont really want to remove the nandroid on Internal Storage
<ogra_> you want to install a new OS but not overwrite the old one ?
<Tassadar> Mikey___: TWRP can erase /data while leavin the /data/media intact, which recovery do you have?
<ali1234> where can i find a gcc in phablet?
<ogra_> apt/get install gcc ?
<Mikey___> look at the link i posted before it is possible to flash ubuntu as a zip through recovery without wiping internal, plus should this not be done during the bootstrap if it was required ?
<ogra_> *apt-get
<ali1234> ogra_: for arm :)
<ali1234> ogra_: for desktop side
<ogra_> apt-get install gcc-gueabihf or some such ?
<ali1234> isn't there one in the phablet repo somewhere?
<Tassadar> ali1234: http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=platform/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-eabi-4.6.git;a=summary
<ali1234> yes but where does it go when it is built :)
<ali1234> oh wait, prebuilt?
<ali1234> ok then
<Tassadar> got me confused for a moment there)
<ogra_> ali1234, sudo apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf
<ogra_> ali1234, thats our cross toolchain (and identical to wahts unpackaged in the git tree)
<ali1234> ok, thanks
<lilstevie> Mikey___, you do know you can back them up from the internal to your computer right?
<dun1982> Hey do we have build-essentials basicly for arm as well?
<Mikey___> yeah just wondering if wiping internal storgae was a requirement seen as it isnt done during the bootstrap proccess
<ali1234> Mikey___: it's a requirment if you have 1.5GB or less on data
<Tigrouzen> We cant add forked git on manifest he say's error reposotery not found...
<Mikey___> I have 32GB nexus 10 but I got a black screen after install
<lilstevie> Mikey___, yes, but I'm sure you don't have 32GB free ;)
<Mikey___> no actually i have around 15GB
<ogra_> Mikey___, yes, thats a bug, we will add wiping to the script (with asking the user first indeed)
<Mikey___> arrr okay well I will wipe then :) thanks for clearing that up
<P3T3> what I am dong wrong ending with this error: *** No rule to make target ...... /obj/lib/libandroid_runtime.so ?
<TToivanen> P3T3, pastebin please. Probably you have some java stuff trying to compile
<P3T3> TToivanen, http://pastebin.com/fVZrnPe2
<ogra_> P3T3, make sure to have removed all java/dalvik bits from your manifest .... specifically stuff using the /apps or /APPS dirs
<ogra_> oh, ugly, complain to nvidia
<ogra_> seems like you need to disable the camera driver
<lilstevie> sounds about right
<TToivanen> P3T3, What device?
<P3T3> TToivanen, Toshiba AC100
<lilstevie> paz00 that is AC100 right?
<lilstevie> yep
<lilstevie> :p
<TToivanen> Got the same with my one X but it got fixed in the upstream.
<ogra_> yeah, funnily with the ubuntu kernel it just uses iuvcvideo without probs
<ogra_> *uvcvideo
<P3T3> ogra_, where to disable cam driver? In kernel there is no enabled
<ogra_> hmm, no idea
<ogra_> how does your manifest changes look like ?
<Tassadar> daily builds are using phablet.ubuntu.com repos, sweet!
<ogra_> *do
<ogra_> yeah :)
<lilstevie> ogra_, heh, I've never really worked too much on getting cameras working on the tfx01 but on the android side camera depends on gralloc et al.
<ogra_> well, we use surfaceflinger with gralloc i think
<TToivanen> How would I go about fixing logcat? unable to open log device '/dev/log/main' no such file or directory
<P3T3> there is USE_CAMERA_STUB := false in BoardConfig.mk :-(
<ogra_> but this clearly tries dalvik stuff
<ali1234> ogra_: i built a simple exe with gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf but it won't run on the device. i need the gcc that builds against bionic...
<ogra_> oh, right, the one from the sdk i guess
<ogra_> err, wait
<ogra_> inside the ubuntu chroot it should work with the normal cross gcc
<ali1234> yes but i don't want to run it inside the chroot
<ogra_> the bionic enabled one should only be needed for the android side
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> yeah, that needs the one from the git tree
<ali1234> should have mentioned this before
<ogra_> i doubt you will find any packages for it
<ali1234> anywhoo... i tried to use the prebuilt gcc and it can't find stdio.h etc
<ali1234> how am i supposed to invoke it?
<ogra_> dunno, how does brunch do it ?
<ogra_> same invokation should work for you
<ali1234> ah, maybe with envsetup.sh?
<ogra_> sounds right
<ali1234> nope
<ricmm> win 22
<ricmm> darn
<P3T3> camera removed in file "device/toshiba/paz00/paz00.mk" , section "PRODUCT_PACKAGES += \" where deleted line "camera.tegra \"
<Mirv> if anyone has a couple of minutes extra time and uses 12.04 and 12.10 with the PPA:s, please upgrade - the sdk PPA's qtcreator got updated, and I'd like to once again double-check the upgrade goes fine. it shouldn't change anything, at most pull in a couple of extra packages
<Mirv> there will be one more qtcreator precise update in about 1.5h that will get rid of the adb dependency (which is not currently in precise) for the ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<Tigrouzen> I dont undestand i add my git repo but i dont get error and he dont download it
<Tigrouzen>   <project name="Tigrouzen/android_device_samsung_wave" path="device/samsung/wave" remote="github" revision="jellybean" />
<Tigrouzen>   <project name="Tigrouzen/android_kernel_samsung_wave" path="kernel/samsung/wave" remote="github" revision="jellybean" />
<agb2> hi all, what is the best way to backup my device prior to flashing ubuntu onto it?
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Shouldn't revision be cm-10.1?
<agb2> i'm not asking for a walkthrough, I just wanted to know what method/tools people recommend, then I can figure out the rest from there
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, its just link for my git before forked its work i ported Jb too cm10.1
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, he doesnt like forked...
<ogra_> agb2, i heard people use nandroid backup to make full backups of their devices
<TToivanen> agb2, I'm using an ordinary nandroid backup
<ogra_> *snap*
<ogra_> :)
<agb2> alright, cheers. I wasn't sure if something more than nandroid might have been necessary.
<agb2> Thanks
<One_> Hello?
<One_> Hello?
<One_> Hey...
<TToivanen> One_, Wut?
<One_> Oh.. I know no one here
<ogra_> only 288 people. yeah
<One_> Sorry I'm korean so I can't English correctly
<One_> Hmm..
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, new patch on phablet
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, and for kernel too on fs/proc/array.c
<One_> Do you know when release Ububtu for phones formula version?
<One_> Sorry I'm korean so I can't English correctly
<ogra_> full release will be in april 2014
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I started sync like one hour ago. I start it again I guess...
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, you need manualy change array.c
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, no you dont need but for array.c  you need do it yourself
<One_> 2014 april??
<ogra_> One_, right
<Tigrouzen> not sure maybe 2015 ^^
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> 14.04 is our release date
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, How do you know this?
<ogra_> for the full converged device on phone, tablet and desktop
<ogra_> in 13.10 the phone and tablet bits should be production ready though
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?o=age
<One_> I have knew release today.......Oh.. I have believed release MWC....
<ogra_> at MWC we released a "developer preview"
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_kernel_samsung_tuna.git;a=blobdiff;f=fs/proc/array.c;h=867889585e3ee2f6f63b327ad9609ce9c09ca5ae;hp=9b45ee84fbccd584144fd942ffe8fcca34c47b50;hb=c2deee221f0feae621641538311e6eea960cbc9a;hpb=d8e20fe0d6cd15068bff89dccd1df2adf9bf7afc
<the-gibson> for whoever is interested, SpaceX is launching one of their Falcon9 rockets in about 10 min
<the-gibson> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-media-channel
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, so I'm gonna make the changes described there to my own kernel, right?
<Tigrouzen> yes
<Tigrouzen> hmm
<Tigrouzen> doesnt boot ^^
<Tigrouzen> shit
<Tigrouzen> update and no ore work
<IReboot> Tigrouzen: I would like to add the Ubuntu-Touch interface to a Raring Virtual box guest. Can I do this by just adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/ppa/ubuntu raring main" to my source list, then updating?
<ogra_> hah, jono incognito
<Tigrouzen> IReboot, need some more stuff i tried to but looks some bug on raring i think work on quantal
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, update doesnt boot screen
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Crap.
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I wonder if it works for me, gonna use the patch enyways
<IReboot> Tigrouzen: Ok then I will stick to a 12.10 Virtual box guest. Thanks
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, surfaceflinger crash
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I hope I could use logcat like you LOL
<Tigrouzen> just dmesg
<TToivanen> Oh
<ali1234> Mirv: updated. still no ubuntu projects in qt creator on quantal
<TToivanen> Do you know why my logcat fails? I get unable to open log device '/dev/log/main' no such file or directory
<Tigrouzen> logcat doesnt in ubuntu
<TToivanen> Oh, that's good to know :D
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, oh no sorry
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, need activate it
<TToivanen> Kernel stuff?
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Hm do you mind telling me how to activate it?
<Mirv> ali1234: thanks for testing that at least the upgrade works. can you install ubuntu-sdk, or do you already have it installed?
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, yes onemin
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Thank you. :)
<Mirv> ali1234: if yes, and you don't have anything precious in Qt Creator configuration, try rm -r .config/Trolltech.conf .config/Qt*
<Mirv> ali1234: this week we've learned that qt creator can misconfigure itself in various ways if not everything is installed when it's started for the first time, and the easiest way to reconfigure it is by deleting the old configuration
<Mirv> ali1234: I just testified myself in a quantal environment how that brought me the Ubuntu UI wizard options
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, adb shell
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, ubuntu_chroot shell
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, cd /var/log/
<Tigrouzen> ls -l
<Mirv> also manual reconfiguration of Qt Creator is possible, if needed
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, I'm not booted up atm, wait a min
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, all log is there
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, best is like just adb cp /data/ubuntu/var/log/ /"yourfolder"
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, thanks, will do that.
<Tigrouzen> oops sorry TToivanen i shake ubuntu and android
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, its adb pull ^^
<TToivanen> Right :D
<Mirv> ali1234: as a final note, the bug describing the whole problem of Qt Creator configuration is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself if Qt4 qmake is installed or if the whole ubuntu-sdk isn't installed before the first run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ali1234> Mirv: ubuntu-sdk is installed. deleted those file, no difference
<Mirv> ali1234: can you try removing qt4-qmake package (I have a hunch you have that installed), remove the configuration again and try then?
<ali1234> Mirv: yes, i have that installed. i also have necessitas SDK installed
<ali1234> i don't know how to uninstall necessitas since it is not distro packaged
<Mirv> ali1234: if you have the package 'qt4-qmake' installed, you can try removing it alone. having it installed apparently makes qt creator misconfigure itself - you can also try the manual steps to fix the configuration by adding Qt 5 in Qt Creator settings
<ali1234> Mirv: nope, still doesn't work
<Mirv> ali1234: it might be then that the necessitas SDK installs Qt4 qmake somehow else, Qt Creator notices it and disables Qt 5 - I'm not sure about exact steps, but see the bug report (refresh the page if you have it open already) and the "Manually fixing Qt Creator settings"
<ali1234> yeah that would be my guess. although i have no qt4-qmake on path now
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> ali1234: yeah, saw, quite nice btw
<rsalveti> guess it'd be cool to add out of band signaling support, just not sure about the effort needed
<rsalveti> but it'd probably be a nice thing to push even at android upstream
<ali1234> Mirv: in qt versions i only have Qt 5.0.0 (/opt/qt5/bin) as manual, and it has a big red warning next to it. nothing at all in automatic.
<Mirv> ok my last update for now: qtcreator updated once more for 12.04 users, "test26" ending in the version. you can now install 'ubuntu-sdk' and fix or reset your Qt Creator configuration as instructed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself if qt4-qmake is installed or if the whole ubuntu-sdk isn't installed before the first run" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mirv> dpm: ^
<Mirv> ali1234: ah, that sounds like Beta 1 PPA time legacy stuff. please check http://askubuntu.com/questions/254800/how-can-i-update-the-ubuntu-sdk-preview-from-the-qt-5-beta-ppa-to-the-qt-5-relea - especially the PATH removal from .bashrc
<Tigrouzen> update source now surfaceflinger crash
<ali1234> Mirv: yes. i ppa purged the old ppa but it just won't die
<ali1234> did i mention i'm going to install sailfish sdk too?
<Mirv> ali1234: kill it better! :) but if creator gets qmake from /opt/qt5/bin, it sounds like there's something in there, and also that you're setting a PATH parameter somewhere that makes qt creator notice it
<Mirv> ali1234: sounds great, we're all a big family with these Qt SDK:s ;)
<ali1234> the thing is it's not an automatic entry it is manual
<ali1234> and even after i renamed /opt/qt5 and wiped the config files, it is still there
<Mirv> ali1234: that's normal, Qt Creator automatically finds it and still calls it manual...
<ali1234> so it definitely isn't picking it up from paths
<ali1234> how can it find it if i renamed the directory it is in?
<Mirv> ali1234: hmm, then it sounds like somehow the rm -r .config/Qt* isn't working you properly, because otherwise it couldn't be there
<Mirv> ali1234: maybe it's only in the Creator configuration and it's not getting wiped with rm for some reason.. or something
<ali1234> well, note rm -r will fail if first argument doesn't exist
<ali1234> however i added -f
<Mirv> yeah, I just don't want to do offer -rf instructions, people doing a typo and be furious..
<Mirv> you could try grep -r opt * in .config or something to try finding out where the setting is
<Mirv> and grep opt .[a-z]* in $HOME
<ali1234> ok, i'll try it
<ali1234> i'm not desparate for a fix or anything, i;m going to reinstall next week anyway
<Mirv> ok. I'm interested anyhow if you happen to find what caused the /opt/qt5/bin stickyness (which probably causes the rest of the problem)
 * Mirv signs off, Friday 6pm and need for food
<ali1234> Mirv: sure, i'll let you know what i find
<ali1234> and thanks
<ali1234> rsalveti: i sent detailed findings about terminal stuff to the ML. i was thinking about making ^L "magic" and send SIGWINCH but i think it also needs to transmit the new size. busybox resize uses a horrible hack of moving the cursor to 999,999 and then checking actual position with vt100 escape codes. i think bash etc just uses an ioctl which won't work.
<devslash> Is anyone using the latest nightly of ubuntu touch
<devslash> Has cannonical posted changelogs between builds for developers to see what has been fixed or improved?
<ali1234> not yet
<ogra_> devslash, see the mailing list
<devslash> Ali not yet for which question
<ali1234> second question
<devslash> Ogra where do I find that at
<ogra_> i think its linked from each of the wikipages
<devslash> Oh okay. I i used the 2-26
<ogra_> definitely from the contribute one
<ali1234> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00595.html
<devslash> Ok thanks
<ali1234> i made a functional test from the adb terminal input code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5576664/
<ali1234> i need to do this with nano next i think
<devslash> Ogra are you using the latest nightly
<ali1234> since it is obviously doing something different
<Kurlon_> So, haven't had a chance to pour though the porting guide yet, but assuming I've got a device with a working CM10 build env, is ubuntu touch essentially an overlay on top of that?
<ogra_> devslash, nope, any issues with it (i put them on cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<devslash> Karlin yea kind of I'm on cm10
<ali1234> Kurlon: sort of
<devslash> I made a nandroid backup factory reset and flash 2 zip files
<ali1234> Kurlon: it is actually a cut down version of CM. you need to bring over device specific repos
<ali1234> and remove dalvik/java stuff
<ali1234> it's all in the guide
<Kurlon> Guess I need to start reading then. :D
<Kurlon> I've got a Nook Color that just screams 'port to me!' :D
<ogra_> reading definitely helps
<devslash> I can't wait for a complete and stable version of ubuntu touch
<ogra_> and makes the writing more worthy for the writers ;)
<Kurlon> What I was hoping to find was a prebuilt userland that I could just slap my known working android kernel into.
<ogra_> Kurlon, it kind of is, but you need to re-roll your android from source
<devslash> I can't wait to put u touch on my transformer
<rsalveti> ali1234: got it, will take a look
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, i forget add extractfille ^^
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, Huh?
<Tigrouzen> shit same
<Tigrouzen> oops ^^ forget push new rom
<Tigrouzen> stupid
<Kurlon> So, gotta recreate my andriod build chroot, and I suppose collect up some basic Nook documentation first.
<TToivanen> Tigrouzen, About the init.rc thing: Should I just take the ubuntu/chroot related entries from the good one and paste them to the original that get's compiled?
<Tigrouzen> The original its on system/core/rootdir
<TToivanen> Yes but for me it doesn't get compiled
<TToivanen> I would add the things from it to the one that gets  compiled
<ali1234> hmm nano has special handling for enter key
<kenvandine> jholtom|away, hey, have you figured out the wifi problem on the tf101?
<ali1234> rsalveti: hah! verbatim input mode works in nano
<ali1234> press alt-shift-v enter and it works
<francesco_> hi
<francesco_> where i can find a change log of ubuntu touch?
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> next week
<ali1234> input = get_kbinput(bottomwin, meta_key, func_key); hmmmmmmmmm
<francesco_> thks
<TToivanen> OK everybody. Uto has booted the first port on the HTC One X a.k.a endeavoru!
<TToivanen> Screen and all fine!
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, congrat
<TToivanen> :D
<TToivanen> I want to boot too LOL
<Tigrouzen> what about init.rc ?
<TToivanen> I guess it finally fixed it. Don't know yet
<TToivanen> Uto didn't tell much
<Tigrouzen> make video ?
<TToivanen> I will do all that stuff when I manage to boot myself
<ortrigger> I just popped in. Has anybody tried the init.rc fix for wifi?
<jholtom> not yet.
<ali1234> nano exclusively uses curses wgetch
<ali1234> and that does process the input
<ali1234> hmmmmmmm
<ortrigger> Okay. I just got it to boot on the LGE VS920 yesterday and wanted to see if the fix worked for anything similar.
<rsalveti> ali1234: awesome!
<ali1234> i will get to the bottom of this enter thing. i am 100% certain it can be fixed without breaking anything, at this point.
<ortrigger> @ali1234: If I was more experienced, I would offer to help. As it is, porting Ubuntu Touch to the LG Spectrum is my first 'real' development endeavor.
<ali1234> well i didn't expect this. ncurses only ever receive 0x0a with getch
<ali1234> so i don't understand how nano fails with identical input
<ali1234> ah-ha
<Hashcode> rsalveti: thank you for the cherry-picks :)
<rsalveti> Hashcode: np :-)
<ortrigger> Quick question, for the init.rc wifi fix, the does the lsmod command have to be run through an adb shell? Or do I just not have that particular bin in my busybox installation?
<ali1234> hmmm.... installing build-essential on phone
<Hashcode> Does anyone else need this fix in bionic? https://github.com/STS-Dev-Team/android_bionic/commit/48b91005475a9e9ed60b3110b217ee4efb6b36a5
<matge> Hi, is anyone working in unity/phablet on makeing the launcher show the actually installed apps instead of an fixed list? I compiled unity on the device, and would like to help out
<ortrigger> Hashcode: I had to make that fix for the LG Spectrum.
<ogra_> matge, yes
<Hashcode> I'm researching why we need it now tho
<Hashcode> We get a compile error when krait optimizations are left on
<matge> ogra_, someone is working on this?
<ogra_> matge, yes, the shell isnt finished yet, its in full flux and such issues are indeed being fixed
<tilapia> hello
<matge> then I'll just focus on coding something else until it gets merged
<tilapia> my nexus 7 is a tilapia says the flash command
<tilapia> and stops. and now $
<ogra_> tilapia, you can force it with -d grouper IIRC
<ogra_> essentially grouper and tilapia differ only in the 3G support
<tilapia> argh"""
<tilapia> i only ordered the nexus for ubuntu
<Hashcode> ortrigger: ah they fixed it in CM on 2/20
<Hashcode> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_bionic/commit/20cec6de3a92fd1891eab19c94b6fe49ebe0b0e3
<tilapia> why cant that be included
<ogra_> tilapia, just use -d grouper and you will be fine
<ogra_> 3G data doesnt work anyway yet
<tilapia> what is a -d grouper?
<tilapia> can you type what I shoudl type?
<ogra_> phablet-flash -d grouper
<Hashcode> rsalveti: Can I send you another email with a CM cherry-pick for bionic to fix that e_pow.S error?
<ortrigger> Nice. Thanks for pointing that out, Hashcode.
<ogra_> instead of just phablet-flash
<tilapia> zhx
<rsalveti> Hashcode: sure
<rsalveti> anytime
<Hashcode> I know we'll eventually have a gerrit :P
<Hashcode> And I know you're a busy guy
<ortrigger> rsalveti: what is the plan for integrating ports into the official repo? I'm just curious.
<rsalveti> ortrigger: need to coordinate with the port owners to send the patches or point the trees we need to import
<rsalveti> I'd like to host them at phablet.ubuntu.com, as once we have our gerrit instance up and running, people will be easily able to create merge proposals
<rsalveti> guess that at the time we get a port which is a bit stable already, we can start merging them at phablet.u.c
<ogra_> if there only wouldnt be binary blobs ... we could even roll regular images for ports
<gianguido> haichan, finally got my nexus 4 :D
<gianguido> there are daily ubuntu rootfs builds?
<tilapia> can you add this option to the homepage fpor the flash script: phablet-flash -d grouper
<ogra_> and android HW layer too
<rsalveti> yeah
<gianguido> any link please? :)
<ali1234> ogra_: how does cyanogenmod get away with it? i mean they have that extract_files.sh, but the binaries are in all the images they distribute. whats the point?
<ortrigger> Okay. When I have things worked out a bit more with the LG Spectrum, I'll look into it more. Right now, it boots and you can navigate the UI but screen doesn't turn off, wifi, camera, don't work and sound/video is untested.
<tilapia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install?action=show&redirect=TouchInstallProcess
<ogra_> ali1234, do they actually distribute them themselves ? i thought they rely on the forume people for that
<ali1234> ogra_: they have a galaxysmtd image to download, sure. it's the number one most popular phone for CM
<ali1234> and it contains the bins i assume, or else how would it work?
<ali1234> ogra_: eg http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?type=nightly&device=galaxysmtd
<ogra_> ali1234, well, i guess you cant easily sue them since there is no company behind it
<ali1234> yeah, there's that
<ali1234> though doesn't mr cyanogen work for motorola now?
<ortrigger> cyanogen works for samsung.
<ortrigger> And it is legal to use the proprietary blobs in a rom. You just can't decompile them and redistribute the code.
<tilapia> now pushing into the device, how long does that take?
<ortrigger> It will take a few minutes tilapia.
<tilapia> zhx
<tilapia> and then I can power it?
<ali1234> ortrigger: "legal" is a point of view
<tilapia> adbd cannot run as root in production builds Pushing /tmp/tmpvwA5fa to /cache/recovery/command failed to copy '/tmp/tmpvwA5fa' to '/cache/recovery/command': Permission denied Error while excetuting adb push /tmp/tmpvwA5fa /cache/recovery/command Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<Hashcode> Heads up for anyone porting a device using TI's WLAN12xx chips.  Need to insmod the wl12xx_sdio.ko after the rest.  Ubuntu can't tell the wifi lib to load it like stock android does.
<tilapia> what does that mean?>=
<Hashcode> (IE: whatever it takes to have the rfkill sysfs entries ready for ubuntu)
<ogra_> tilapia, did you unlock your bootloader already ?
<tilapia> yes
<tilapia> otherwise I would not be able to start all this
<tilapia> how do i unlock ?
<gianguido> fastboot oem unlock
<tilapia> i did: sudo fastboot oem unlock    -  now waiting for device
<tilapia> but cable is connected
<gianguido> tilapia, launch that command with the device in fastboot mode...
<tilapia> fastboot mode is a check box in android?
<gianguido> no
<gianguido> how do you call it.. bootloader mode? lol
<gianguido> device?
<tilapia> Friends, device is black npw and nothing starts !!!!!
<tilapia> any idea?
<tilapia> shit, device dead
<tilapia> black screen, no reaction
<tilapia> need to return it
<tilapia> please get in touch with dell to allow devices sold at amazon soon
<gianguido> great ubuntu
<gianguido> great community, great OS
<gianguido> running really smooth compared to the n7 MWC build
<ogra_> tilapia, did you fully charge it before firing it up for the first time ?
<tilapia> yes
<tilapia> should be so
<tilapia> can i charge it offline ?
<tilapia> i can try again
<tilapia> ok
<ogra_> the nexus7 behaves really bad if the battery is low
<tilapia> okay it is back
<tilapia> lol
<ogra_> so make sure its full ... then make sure you unocked your bootloader (to get into fastboot mode you hold the volume key while booting)
<ogra_> *unlocked
<tilapia> charging 96 %
<tilapia> tablet@ubuntu:~$ sudo fastboot oem unlock [sudo] password for tablet:  ... (bootloader) Bootloader is already unlocked OKAY [  0.020s] finished. total time: 0.020s tablet@ubuntu:~$
<ogra_> great
<mrdigerati> Hey is it possible to work with I9100G?
<mrdigerati> SGS2 GT I9100G
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has ported to it yet
<ogra_> check the devices wikipage
<tilapia> The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.
<mrdigerati> How does it work? Can I port it?
<tilapia> pushing...
<ogra_> mrdigerati, see the channel topic, it links to the porting doc
<mrdigerati> Oak! Checking already ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<tilapia> i am pushing into the android rinning or into the noot page ?
<tilapia> the script says to press the start button
<Sashmo_> is there a way to have apt-get installed on ubuntu touch?
<tilapia> and then flash
<Sashmo_> or is there another replacement for it?
<ogra_> Sashmo_, you can use apt on the system, its preinstalled
<Sashmo_> ogra_: Im connected to it now via adb, I tired apt and apt-get, but its not found
<ogra_> tilapia, enable USB debugging in the running android now and just run the script
<ogra_> Sashmo_, its in the ubuntu container, see the release notes (linked from the channel topic)
<Sashmo_> ogra_: thanks, will do
<ogra_> i would recommend to install openssh-server rigth after youre in, then you dont need adb anymore and just can ssh into the ubuntu side
<tilapia> Pushing /home/tablet/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip.md5sum to /sdcard/ 1 KB/s (73 bytes in 0.059s) adbd cannot run as root in production builds Pushing /tmp/tmpQH_drg to /cache/recovery/command error: device not found Error while excetuting adb push /tmp/tmpQH_drg /cache/recovery/command Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one
<tilapia> i dont know how to indstal openssh server
<ogra_> did you actually enable USB debugging yet in android ?
<tilapia> yes
<ogra_> the ssh server wasnt for you :)
<tilapia> k
<steiner> Just read the article about the Ubuntu Touch demo
<ogra_> tilapia, so does "adb devices"  list your device
<steiner> Anyone have an ETA on a functional image?
<steiner> Just curious
<tilapia> yes
<tilapia> tablet@ubuntu:~$ adb devices List of devices attached  015d41d46b500212	device
<ogra_> steiner, "functional" should be between april and october, actual release with all bells and whistles will be 14.04
<ogra_> (april 2014)
<steiner> Oh, nice.
<steiner> Any idea if Wine will run on it?
<steiner> For small applications, obviously
<ogra_> wine runs on ubuntu arm already
<ogra_> but you need arm binaries for wince or some such for it
<steiner> Ah
 * ogra_ has seen notepad running on arm under wine
<steiner> Well, I was looking forward to Ubuntu on tablet for the sake of productivity
<ogra_> but i dont think there is much else
<steiner> Using Android on the side for other nonsense
<steiner> Although apparently Ubuntu apps are looking good too
<steiner> Oh, another quick question. Will Ubuntu Touch have any effect on the tablet's battery life, like shortening it or helping it run a bit longer?
<zdun> Hello everyone
<zdun> I'd like to try ubuntu touch, is it possible to run it in parallel with android using some kind of bootloader. I used to have two Android systems on my phone where I could choose one of them. Is sth like this possible?
<Tigrouzen> need #ubuntu-question ^^
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> zdun, i think on the xda developers forum there are a few ports that can use dual boot
<ogra_> steiner, its a developer preview currently ... make a guess :)
<zdun> cool I might give it a try
<tilapia> i dont have a sd card added
<tilapia> is this needed ?
<ogra_> no
<Hashcode> zdun: what device
<zdun> note I
<Hashcode> Hm.. what dual boot system were you using?
<steiner> Ah, good point ogra_
<Hashcode> zdun: biggest issue is that the dual boot system must support a newer updated kernel with some ubuntu-touch changes
<TToivanen> OK ppl. We finally got our build to boot! Once the USB cable is unplugged, the screen goes black. Is this normal?
<Tigrouzen> hihihi
<TToivanen> that's a yes isn't it?
<TToivanen> LOL
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, i think yes its normal like Ubuntu goes for now
<TToivanen> OK, thanks. You're included in our credits BTW
<Tigrouzen> TToivanen, I expected it to work even
<zdun> Hashcode: so with the dual boot I will have to use an old version of Ubuntu touch
<Hashcode> er
<Hashcode> no I don't think you can use ubuntu touch at all w/o the kernel changes
<zdun> thanks for the info. Anyway I will definitely give it a try soon
<stayupthetree> dank101
<Tigrouzen> look at this joke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7TsXGad4O4
<TToivanen> AHAHA, amateurs
<Infinity553> hi
<Hashcode> Does Tony Espy's kernel patch affect normal Android?  I'd like to keep my kernel in-sync for dual usage.
<ogra_> Hashcode, heh, that might become hard over time
<Hashcode> Yeah I may add a CONFIG_UBUNTU_TOUCH
<Hashcode> and #ifdef everything
<Hashcode> I keep a 2nd defconfig atm
<Hashcode> rsalveti: sent you a 2nd email regarding a missing patch in frameworks/av
<Hashcode> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_av/commit/6a2d77757d46081868558749c0f963c2de7fbf55
<Hashcode> This fixes JB MR0 audio blob crashing
<Hashcode> it's from 1/14 where the forked code stops at 1/10 I think.
<ali1234> oooookay getting somewhere
<ali1234> parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 10 via adb
<ali1234> parse_kbinput(): kbinput = 13 via ssh
<Stskeeps> ..CRLF?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> adb is messing up the terminal and curses apps don't work properly
<ali1234> trying to find out why
<Stskeeps> and i presume you checked term variable :)
<ali1234> yes a million times :)
<ali1234> it's same everywhere
<ali1234> so unless you have any suggestions what i should change it to...
<ali1234> this is certainly something to do with terminals and ttys and escape codes
<ali1234> but until i've traced through the whole stack... i just don't know
<ali1234> but what i don;t understand...10 = 0x0a = LF = ^J
<ali1234> when i use ncurses getch directly my program always receives 10
<ali1234> on ssh or adb
<ali1234> but for some reason nano knows to magically turn it into 13 when on ssh
<ali1234> i need debugging deeper in nano stack i guess
<ali1234> this is why i love open source. you don;t need any obscure knowledge. just follow the code and eventually you will get an answer.
<Stskeeps> any interesting output from stty?
<ali1234> yes actually
<ali1234> in android system EOL = <undefined>
<ali1234> this is probably related
<ali1234> i tried setting it but no change
<ali1234> i've tried stty -c and setting same values everywhere too, and no difference
<ali1234> so... nano receives different character from wgetch depending on ssh or adb... so it's something in the curses setup
<ali1234> but i can't reproduce this in my minimal curses test
<ali1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577270/
<ali1234> this always gets ^J on adb or ssh
<ali1234> so clearly i need a more complex curses test... maybe one that uses wgetch would be a start
<Kurlon> Going through the porting guide, setting up a dev env and running into a ton of missing/not-found packages.
<Kurlon> http://pastie.org/6362067
<rsalveti> Hashcode: awesome, thanks, will take a look later today
<rsalveti> lots of meetings today
<Hashcode> No worries
<ali1234> wgetch isn't the answer :(
<frankencode> ali1234: you have checked your TERM environment variable? (stupid, I know!)
<Hashcode> ^^ I was just thinking this
<Hashcode> termcap or something
<Kurlon> Specifically it's the i386 ver of dev packages that won't pull down, should I have the i386 repositories in my apt-sources too?
<ali1234> frankencode: yes, a million times :)
<ali1234> ah-ha number 2
<ali1234> nano doesn't use ncurses, it uses slang
<ali1234> so a functional test for ncurses is worth...nothing
<dhacker29> Hello
<ali1234> hmm or does it...
<ogra_> Kurlon, what exactly do i see in that paste ? an ubuntu 32bit chroot on a debian box ?
<Kurlon> 64bit Ubuntu chroot on a 64bit Ubuntu quantal system.  The porting guide specifically says to install the i386 ver of those packages for some reason.
<Kurlon> Which is failing when I try.
<ogra_> Kurlon, heh, use multiarch, not a chroot
<ogra_> dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<ogra_> run that (not in the chroot)
<ogra_> if that doesnt return i386 ....
<ogra_> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Kurlon> i386 is the output
<ogra_> then something like: sudo apt-get installl libfoo0:i386 will start working on your system
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> so you can already make use of multiarch
<ali1234> ah here we go... nano calls curses nonl()
<ogra_> so just adding the :i386 suffix to the package names will get you the 32bit versions
<ali1234> and of course that makes all the difference
<Kurlon> So, why are the 32bit ver of those libs needed for the build?
<ali1234> hmm so that brings me all the way back to client side adb
<ali1234> because if it can't tell the difference between ^J and ^M then there's no way anything on the phone can
<ogra_> Kurlon, thats a question rsalveti might be able to answer but i think he's just rebooting
<ali1234> so... adb needs to do what nonl() does to get real raw CRLF, and then it will be fixed
<Kurlon> ogra_: Cool.  I can install the requested 32bit packages in my host os, not the chroot though, even though in the chroot it reports the correct foreign arches.
<ogra_> yeah, but chroots for foreign arches is last century :)
<grouper> http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/
<ogra_> in ubuntu you can even set up your PC to be able to run armhf binaries
<ali1234> Kurlon: i suspect it is because build system uses prebuilt stuff which is 32 bit?
<ogra_> oh, that might be, yeah
<Kurlon> That'd make sense I suppose.
<ali1234> i don;t seem to be able to install 32 and 64 libncurses5-dev at the same time though
<Kurlon> The porting guide only requests the 32bit ver.
<Kurlon> and... now it's letting me install.  I had to do an apt-get update first.
<Kurlon> Now to wait for the sync
<ali1234> yeah... fixed!
<Stskeeps> what was it?
<ali1234> Stskeeps: adb unsets ICANON on terminal to get raw input... actually it sals l_flag to 0
<ali1234> *sets
<Stskeeps> ah
<ali1234> but, they forgot that newline translation is controlled from i_flag
<ali1234> so they weren't really getting raw, uncooked inpu
<ali1234> terminal was converting all CR to LF
<ali1234> so the fix is just set the right bits with termios
<ali1234> to disable that
<ali1234> now, how do i send my patch back to google?
<ali1234> i guess i'll start by attaching i to the bug report :)
<kwyjibo> hi all
<kwyjibo> someone with a n7: is ubuntu touch stable?
<ali1234> no
<kwyjibo> :|
<ali1234> not in either sense of the word
<steiner> Not yet
<dun1982> Wow, I just got my device/kernel combination to compile.
<dun1982> Let's see if I got flashable image ready...
<steiner> I think another user here said between October and Feb of next year
<kwyjibo> ouch
<steiner> Or am I mistaken?
<ali1234> well t's certainly not going to magically turn into a fully finished OS any time in the next couple of months
<trapntan> I'm wondering if I missed something in the port guide? what is the section 'Building the Ubuntu packages' referring to?
<ali1234> trapntan: building the software inside /data/ubuntu
<ali1234> which you don't need to do
<trapntan> It says you'll need one of those images plus what you build below, is that in order to boot it?
<trapntan> ah
<trapntan> I boot straight to off with my build for toro, trying to figure it out
<trapntan> like this: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30768617/boot_output
<giveen> Round 45999 today, did a bunch of kernel changes which seems to make it happier. And now applying the tf300t libc patch and going to see if that brings up my display like it did for him
<Sashmo_> I sound like a retard, by why does ifconfig return "Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output. "
<dun1982> grap, no luck with p6800 yet.
<ali1234> Sashmo_: you didn't mount /proc inside chroot
<ali1234> Sashmo_: mount -t proc none /proc
<Sashmo_> ali1234: thanks, that did it, but here comes the newb in me...... why am I mounting it?  I'll read, just shoot me a link....
<dun1982> yes! Seems promising, now it did not crash during make on wifi-problems...
<dun1982> wow, working with ubuntu, 4gb ddr3, 4 threads and ssd makes the compiling a breeze compared to windows platforms :)
<dun1982> even if I'm using a very old laptop.
<dun1982> ok, anyone around who can give hint on what went wrong on building the gt-p6800 image? I got make error which states: make: *** [TARGET_KERNEL_BINARIES] Error 2
<ogra_> dun1982, get 4G more and use a ramdisk ... no SSD beats that
 * usererror is away: breaking all the things
<dun1982> ogra_: true, I could go 16gb as well. I think my board can take it. But still, the ssd is not the bottleneck here :)
<ogra_> heh
<dun1982> My cpu was 100% utilizided during the build.
<frankencode> ogra_: linux uses anyway all the free memory for file system cache
<ogra_> frankencode, yeah, but if you have to build something that does a lot disk accesses, a ramdisk will massively speed you up
<dun1982> For some reason i5 M480 (2.67Ghzx2 + hyperthreading) was not enough...
<ali1234> Sashmo_: /proc is a filesystem that contains information about running processes and network settings. you are mounting it because it isn't already mounted...
<Sashmo_> ali1234: can I add that to my etc/rc.local to auto mount?
<dun1982> but anyway, is there a place where I can get more info where my build died?
<dun1982> any logs available on building?
<ali1234> Sashmo_: maybe
<frankencode> ogra_: nope, because the ramdisk is empty when you switch on your machine, same as the file system cache
<ogra_> frankencode, i'm not talking about caches but about read and write operations
<frankencode> yeah don't mind
<ogra_> an fs cache gets flushed regulary ... so you have IO bottlenecks if yu have an actual disk/SSD
<dun1982> guys, performance vise: 12gb ramdisk + ssd in laptop.
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, strange
<dun1982> poweron/off and you can flush the ramdisk as you wish. And because laptop, you have always enough energy to write the ramdisk to ssd
<ali1234> https://android-review.googlesource.com/52640 \o/
<frankencode> ogra_: yes dirty pages are flushed, but linux retains them in memory as long as enough free memory is available
<dun1982> But anyway, where can I read the build logs?
<ogra_> i know
<ogra_> ali1234, wow, that was fast
<Hashcode> What's a good way to test audio in the preview if calls aren't working
<ali1234> ogra_: what, me figuring out how to push to gerrit? ;)
<ali1234> the docs are actually quite good...
<ogra_> it says "in review"
<ali1234> oh, gerrit auto sanity checks it
<ogra_> is that auto-set ?
<ali1234> i think that's what that is
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought someone looks at it that quickly :)
<frankencode> ogra_: yes i see, nasty configures run better on ramdisk, btw. you know dstat?
<frankencode> oh mei, i start to sound like a lisa bot...
<Sashmo_> any ideas how i can get a terminal window on my device??
<ogra_> frankencode, oh, wow, no, i use to use iostat and friends usually, thanks ! thats a very helpful tool
<ogra_> Sashmo_, either remotely ... or you could write a terminal app :)
<Sashmo_> hehe, ok thanks ogra_
<Sashmo_> just thought there was one oout there already
<Sashmo_> trying to experiment with the device as a pen test tool for a newb
<ogra_> nope, one of the things still in the todo list
<Sashmo_> I'm dieing to try this on my quad core note2
<matge_> Is anyone running daily no 8 (current) on Nexus 4 and wifi is still working? Mine doesn't connect anymore. /var/log/syslog shows nothing interesting. Seems that NetworkManager does not scan/try to connect. iwlist wlan0 scan does show the networks though.
<Sashmo_> is there a way to make a full backup of my exact setup on my note2, so that I can play with touch?  then later put it back to the way it was?
<matge_> When doing iwconfig wlan0 essid SomeSSID I get "wlan: connection failed with 00:00:00:00:00:00 reason:1 and Status:9" in dmesg
<Hashcode> ogra_ any idea how to test audio in the preview?
<ogra_> Hashcode, not really, i think there should be a pulseaudio daemon running in the chroot, so paplay shoudl work
<Hashcode> now to find some audio files :p
<Hashcode> hmm
<Hashcode> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> No PulseAudio daemon running, or not running as session daemon.
<Hashcode> Hmm
<Hashcode> root@localhost:/system/media/audio/ringtones# pulseaudio --check
<Hashcode> W: [pulseaudio] main.c: Couldn't read /proc/self/exe, cannot self execute. Running in a chroot()?
<RobbyF> hair
<RobbyF> hai*
<RobbyF> whats new today
<RobbyF> just installing today's image.
<Hashcode> I don't think I have the right permissions on /proc
<rsalveti> Hashcode: remember to use that via ssh
<rsalveti> not via adb, as that will have the wrong pid namespace
<Hashcode> Im in the chroot
<Hashcode> oh
<Hashcode> k
<ogra_> yeah, old habits :)
<Hashcode> I gotta setup ssh
<rsalveti> yeah, there's a fix planned for the adb -> shell to work
<rsalveti> but that requires some 3.8 based kernel patches
<ogra_> pfft, we should just drop adb
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: :-)
<ogra_> ssh is enough for everyone
<dhacker29> so the GSM Motorola Razr has working phone calls SMS audio still no video decoding via ducati yet
<Hashcode> ducati is my problem tho :P
<dhacker29> yeah :P
<Tigrouzen> dhacker29, http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=CyanogenMod/android_frameworks_av.git;a=commit;h=305293c57f858ee5eba7593af9178f106971ad05
<PaulyboyUK> hola peeps
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<lilstevie> ogra_, ssh may be enough for everyone, but it doesn't help when some of us do not have working wifi in our images
<Hashcode> Well that works
<Hashcode> paplay /system/media/audio/ringtones/Zeta.ogg
<Hashcode> Easy test of audio
<dun1982> oh god, the vertex 2 line of ssd's are slow when copying small files that do not compress...
<dun1982> 3.0 MB/s transfer speed...
<ogra_> lilstevie, i wasnt serious
<lilstevie> ogra_, lol, I would be, adb is a horrible tool
<lilstevie> :p
<ogra_> heh, but i know its needed
<Hashcode> So if we migrate to swap creation during the 1st boot.. can we add a check for total ram?
<Hashcode> IE: 512MB devices should have 300mb+ swap imho
<Hashcode> Just so the device is usable
<Hashcode> w/o that it basically freezes after 2-3 apps are opened.
<ali1234> rsalveti: https://android-review.googlesource.com/52640 enter key fixed :)
<ogra_> i'm not sure we want wap at all in the end
<rsalveti> ali1234: great!
<Hashcode> Well on the 1GB devices I'm testing, it's not being used.
<rsalveti> ali1234: will test and make sure that's included at our repos
<ogra_> Hashcode, yeah, must be the huge amount of phone apps running on them that leave it free :P
<ogra_> *leaves
<ogra_> it will be eaten very quickly once you have actually some apps running
<Hashcode> yeah
<Hashcode> I normally see about 80mb usage
<Hashcode> if I open up every app in the preview
<Hashcode> or most of them
<ogra_> all three you mean :)
<Hashcode> > 900mb total
<Hashcode> like the camera, dialer, notepad, gallery, and a website
<ogra_> ok. five, i take that back :)
<Hashcode> Not exactly a good test I know :P
<Hashcode> but there's quite a bit of "inactive" memory on my device
<Hashcode> or cached
<ogra_> yup
<Hashcode> Is there 3G support or wifi data only
<Hashcode> ?
<ogra_> currently wifi only
<Hashcode> K, just making sure
<Hashcode> I don't have a GSM phone so dhacker29 is getting to have all the phone fun
<dhacker29> :D I can't seem to initiate a new sms to an unknown contact but can reply
<matge_> Anyone has working wifi on lastest build (8) on nexus 4?
<dun1982> Is there anyone else interested on gt-p6800 build?
<dhacker29> Just an observation I assume the size of the call answer box is in the Phone applicaiton? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/28823036/call.png
<Joda> hi i was trying to flash Ubuntu touc on my nexus 7 and i get to the phablet-flash -b command and i get the following error Not enough space in /data, found 4G... any help would be awesome!
<dhacker29> how much free space do you have on your sdcard?
<jholtom> WiFi made to work on the TF101! It was a bad driver location and a init.ventana.rc change....
<jholtom> anyone else with tegra2 or BCMDHD feel free to ask more.
<Joda> 4.9 gigs
<ogra_> Joda, well, make space then
<Joda> i can't make anymore. theres no sd card slot and i have the 8gb model. witch has 5.9 total space .
<Joda> so to clarify the problem is with not having enough space on my device?
<Tassadar> 4.8gb should be enough though
<Tassadar> *9
<Joda> thats what i figured...
<MrNerd> hey
<MrNerd> can someone help me really fast?
<ogra_> !ask | MrNerd
<ubot5> MrNerd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrNerd> i cant get my ubuntu to add the repo and instal phablet-olstt
<MrNerd> i cant get my ubuntu to add the repo and instal phablet-tools
<pigeonor_> no toro updates yet?
<ogra_> MrNerd, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<MrNerd> did that
<MrNerd> still get nothing back says it cant find the tools.
<ogra_> and you ran sudo apt-get update ?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Setup_the_Touch_Developer_Preview_Tools_PPA
<MrNerd> yes
<MrNerd> ...
<MrNerd> im following it..
<MrNerd> i can read.
<ogra_> which ubuntu elease
<ogra_> *release
<MrNerd> idk
<MrNerd> i just have back track
<ogra_> ?
<MrNerd> backtrack 5
<ogra_> no idea what that is
<MrNerd> ..ubuntu
<pigeonor_> backtrack?
<pigeonor_> people use that?
<MrNerd> yes?
<ogra_> definitely not ubuntu ... probablu ubuntu based
<ogra_> *probably
<MrNerd> yes ubuntu.
<pigeonor_> why would u use it for anything but netpen testing?
<MrNerd> its still ubuntu reguardless of its purpose.
<ogra_> MrNerd, thats like calling mint ubuntu
<pigeonor_> ha
<ogra_> which mint definitely isnt
<Tassadar> last backtrack is based on kinda old ubuntu, maybe that's the reason...
<MrNerd> alright
<MrNerd> thanks..
<pigeonor_> i just want to know the progress of toro
<ogra_> (suppressing kernel updates, changing a lot of core system bits etc)
<Tassadar> on 10.04 LTS
<pigeonor_> the wiki isnt kept up too well
<lilstevie> ogra_, in this case backtrack is ubuntu with some tools overlayed
<lilstevie> Tassadar, I thought backtrack 5 was 10.10
<ogra_> MrNerd, anyway, you need at least ubuntu precise, quantal or raring
<MrNerd> it is rls 3
<Tassadar> I'm looking at wiki, maybe it is outdated
<Tassadar> *wikipedia, that is
<ogra_> MrNerd, that wont help
<MrNerd> ogra ok
<MrNerd> ill figure it out..
<ogra_> if thats actually 10.04 based there is no chance you will get it working
<MrNerd> ogra, what linux should i use for program development
<ogra_> you could pull the source of phablet-tools, look at the steps it does and manually mimic them with adb and fastboot though
<lilstevie> Tassadar, at this point it is really irrelevant as they are both ancient
<ogra_> MrNerd, for the ubuntu touch edition ? use a plain ubuntu
<MrNerd> Ogra ,i mean in general.
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> the one you like best :)
<ogra_> try some and the one you like best is for you ...
<lilstevie> MrNerd, asking in a canonical run channel is likely to get the answer "Ubuntu"
<MrNerd> i cant just try some..sadly..
<MrNerd> lilstevie what one do you use?
 * ogra_ tried to be a bit more diplomatic :)
<ogra_> but yeah, probably ubuntu woudl be good :)
<lilstevie> MrNerd, I use fedora 18, but that is because it supports my hardware best
<ali1234> if you need to ask that question, the answer is ubuntu
<ali1234> and that's as someone with no particular affiliations
<MrNerd> hmm..
<MrNerd> ubuntu.
<ali1234> and not lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu either
<MrNerd> im gonna find an ubuntu dakr edition!
<MrNerd> all black err thang niggaaa tyeaaaahhh
<ogra_> MrNerd, can you keep such stuff out of this channel please
<MrNerd> im not sure what your talking sir?
<Joda> hi everyone. i've been trying to figure this out. i'm trying to flash ubuntu touch and get this message when i put in phablet-flash -b. Device detected as grouper Not enough space in /data, found 4G
<ogra_> MrNerd, your language above
<MrNerd> what do you mean ?
<MrNerd> are you being rascist?
<Joda> anyone know what i can do to fix it? i have 4.9 gigs of space on my device.
<ogra_> throwing swearwords around isnt desired in ubuntu channels
<MrNerd> what swearword?
<ogra_> you know what i mean
<MrNerd> i have no clue
<ogra_> dont pretend you dont
<MrNerd> i didtn swear once
<MrNerd> your being ignorant.
<lilstevie> you certainly did
<MrNerd> what word is a "swear" word?
<MrNerd> so what type of music does everyone listen to?
<lilstevie> the humming of cpu fans
<MrNerd> oh cool..
<MrNerd> fuck it
<MrNerd> im not wanted anywhere i se..
<MrNerd> see*
<lilstevie> language
<MrNerd> i dontcare
<MrNerd> stfu
<MrNerd> stop crying
<MrNerd> im a grown ass man..
<lilstevie> so as a grown man you are familiar with the concept of rules
<lilstevie> and have no excuse
<MrNerd> i didnt see any rules stating i cant use words.. that are considered bad to children
<MrNerd> lilstevie are you 7?
<MrNerd> grow the fuck up.
<MrNerd> the world swears
<ogra_> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lilstevie> MrNerd, no, I'm a school teacher where swearing is not tolerated at all
<MrNerd> yeah its
<MrNerd> it is
<lilstevie> also it is against the channels rules
<MrNerd> idc.
<MrNerd> liek i just stated above,
<MrNerd> and people swear in school all the time.
<lilstevie> then you run the very real chance of being removed from this channel
<IdleOne> We are not in school
<IdleOne> We are in an Ubuntu IRC channel
<MrNerd> ^ thank you
<MrNerd> your acting as if i swore at you.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubot5> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<IdleOne> MrNerd: Doesn't matter if you swear at someone directly or just in general, please don't.
<MrNerd> what ever..
<MrNerd> i can talk how i want its not offensive
<MrNerd> grow up..
<MrNerd> seriosuly.
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> thanks so much
 * ogra_ hugs IdleOne 
<dun1982> Hm wut?
<dun1982> Not sure if my build is progressing, had to turn wifi, bluetooth, camera etc.. off from the kernel...
<dun1982> Let's see if I manage to compile my first build now.
<aLeSD> hi all
<dun1982> hi, oh man, should have started the brunch command with time...
<dun1982> what's typical time for brunch-process to finish?
<lilstevie> dun1982, for ubuntu for phones? about 15 minutes is the longest it has taken for me
<dun1982> Ok, I think my gt-p6800 build has taken so long already...
<dun1982> Still going though, hope I can get the first ever build done soon.
<dun1982> hm... from top I think it has been running 34 minutes already.
<kwyjibo> anyone have experience soldering stuff (ie: on a netbook)? i'm going to try replacing a DC jack in my netbook, but have no idea what tools i need to buy. do i need to bother with flux?
<brion> will phablet-flash pick up the daily image updates? or is there a fancier way to update…?
<IdleOne> kwyjibo: ##hardware is probably a better channel to ask
<dun1982> you mean after you have flashed your build?
<dun1982> brion: I mean have you flashed your device already with phablet?
<brion> dun1982: yeah
<brion> nexus 4, flashed it a few days ago
<dun1982> I think you should get the updated through apt-get?
<brion> last i heard there was some warning that apt-get would break on the device, that might have been a one-time thing
<brion> (something about a dbus upgrade)
<dun1982> ok, if you try, be careful :)
<dun1982> Of course you can always build and install latest version like you did first time...
<matge_> phablet-flash -l flashes the latest
<matge_> apt-get upgrade seems not supported yet
<dun1982> #¤"12es, I really hate when the kernel stuff breaks. Now I'm missing a file. argh.,
<matge_> is there a way to make a screenshot on the ubuntu phone?
<ali1234> matge_: yes, use ... ddms?
<brion> matge_: thanks
<brion> i'll flash latest, then apt-get from there :)
<matge_> ali1234_, thanks. It's not included with the phablet-tools, right?
<t1mp> matge_: you connect to the phone using adb?
<matge_> yes
<t1mp> try screencap
<t1mp> on android side
<matge_> I'll try that in a minute (currently flashing). Thanks for your input!
<ali1234> matge_: it's in the android sdk i think. and when i run it it says to use tools/monitor instead
<Tigrouzen> ali1234, its a new ddms
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-02
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> it works, i just tried it
<Tigrouzen> but i prefered early one ^^
<matge_> what format does screencap output? 'file' says 'data'
<matge_> ah found the png switch
<dun1982> well now the sec_format.h was included into frameworks.
<dun1982> Man I need faster build environment, or somehow remove unnecessary stuff from the kernel...
<matge_> Screnshot by: adb shell screencap -p /data/ubuntu/tst.png; adb pull /data/ubuntu/tst.png
<matge_> Directly piping does not work, corrupts the binary data
<jholtom> Is there any reason that the browser should not work but apt-get works fine to access the internet, as does ping?
<Tigrouzen> android network paranoid disable on kernel ?
<dun1982> Nice: real 18m11.781s / frameworks/av/media/libstagefright/OMXCodec.cpp:58:24: fatal error: sec_format.h: No such file or directory
<dun1982> ... aaand again.
<dun1982> well, this is fun.
<dun1982> but soon I might have built image done that I can try to flash :)
<dun1982> Running releasetool...
<dun1982> MODVERSION: 10.1-20130302-UNOFFICIAL-p6800
<dun1982> Finally!
<dun1982> took only 3 days god damit.
<Tigrouzen> ^^
<Tigrouzen> better then compile full cm10.1
<dun1982> Hey, quick question (may be very stupid), how can I change the release name?
<dun1982> ie. I do not want that the image that is formed says: "cm-10.1-20130302-UNOFFICIAL-p6800.zip"
<Tigrouzen> rename it please ^^
<Tigrouzen> its an script generated auto with date
<Tigrouzen> if you have some brain for bash script
<Tigrouzen> you can change
<Tigrouzen> maybe its perl
<dun1982> ok, but where is that configuration for it?
<dun1982> that is the question... I do not know anything how android builds are done...
<dun1982> well, I'll google some more then :)
<Vic> has anyone tried loading the Ubuntu Developer Preview on a Galaxy Nexus Toroplus?
<Tigrouzen> dun1982, build/tools/releasetools/
<Tigrouzen> Phyton language
<krabador> i begin to hate you... no properly working samsung i9100 after 7 days ubuntu-touch preview is out...
<Tigrouzen> krabador, ?
<RobbyF> krabador, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysmtd
<Tigrouzen> ah
<RobbyF> pretty sure it was here after 12 hours. thanks too ali1234
<Tigrouzen> i9100
<krabador> Tigrouzen, i'm joking :) , i9100, with samsung exynos will have many problems
<krabador> but i'm hoping
<Tigrouzen> serious
<RobbyF> my bad, i9100.
<Tigrouzen> im porting it to samsung wave but exonys 3 your its exonys 4 ?
<krabador> RobbyF, in this days, i really wanted to have i9000, and not i9100
<krabador> yes, i9100 have exynos 4210
<Tigrouzen> aie
<krabador> cm 10.1 have a nightly support
<Tigrouzen> did you try it compile yourself ?
<krabador> i tried, but nothing of really good come out
<Tigrouzen> compile fail ?
<dun1982> Tigrouzen: thx for the info, looks too complicated, so not touching it (maybe I should sleep soon :D
<krabador> Tigrouzen, not, i builded an img
<matge_> I installed some python module under /usr/share/pyshared/ModuleName, but import ModuleName fails in python with ImportError: No module named ModuleName
<Tigrouzen> krabador, what's crash or what doesnt start ?
<matge_> On my desktop it works
<krabador> Tigrouzen, it starts, but fonts are broken
<matge_> only on the phone it fails
<Tigrouzen> you need module
<krabador> it seems kryptnonian
<matge_> I'm no python crack, is there something obvious?
<Tigrouzen> yes you miss module
<Tigrouzen> matge_, maybe arm phyton rules its some different
<krabador> Tigrouzen, and calls doesn't works
<matge_> Is there something that needs to be installed/configured for python to look up in pyshared?
<Tigrouzen> krabador, on Wave 3years now we never have ril modem work ^^
<krabador> Tigrouzen, noooo :)
<ali1234> matge_: aren't python modules supposed to go in /usr/local/lib/pythonX.X/ if you install them yourself?
<matge_> hm, the other modules in /usr/share/pyshared can be imported
<Tigrouzen> matge_ just curious but i supose you installed module from apt arm ?
<ali1234> matge_: also python setup.py install
<matge_> apt
<matge_> apt-get
<matge_> I made a deb
<Tigrouzen> k
<ali1234> ohm packaging problems :(
<Tigrouzen> arm arch ?
<matge_> Ah, I'm missing 'Processing triggers for python-support ...' while installing on the phone
<Tigrouzen> I dont understand how ccache work because its all ready exported but he take same time to recompile.....
<matge_> this deb packaging is a nightmare
<lilstevie> matge_, it gets easier with each attempt
<jholtom> I've got a question about the browser?
<jholtom> We have wifi working on the TF101 and wget returns the html page for google.com
<jholtom> ping is happy, and apt-get is working.  but the browser doesnt work
<jholtom> any ideas guys?
<Tigrouzen> jholtom, you got all log for each program launching in var/log
<jholtom> i can.
<jholtom> i'll up the browser one.
<jholtom> what is the browser app called?
<Tigrouzen> ubuntu-browser
<jholtom> kk
<jholtom> I don't see a log for it in /var/log
<Tigrouzen> also you can instal debugsymbol
<dun1982> Well that did not work as planned. My Ubuntu-touch image just hangs to startup screen. I'll go to sleep and see if I can find out the reason why this happens...
<jholtom> mk
<dank101> wassup
<dank101> my comp is lagging
<dank101> so please refrain from asking questions till further notice
<jholtom> after launching it from adb shell, by running su phablet and then dbus-launch ubuntu-browser it can access one page and then it no longer shows anything once a link is clicked...weird huh?
<jholtom> any ideas?
<matge> there is some paranoid_network or something in android, which has to be disabled
<dank101> yes
<jholtom> that it?
<jholtom> awesome
<jholtom> thanks
<dank101> np
<jholtom> not set or set to n?
<matge> should be not set, as far as I heard
<dank101> not set
<jholtom> k
<matge> how can I get the display size in QML? I want to make my app take the whole width, but it seems that I can only specify a fixed with
<dank101> lrn2javascript
<johnjohn101> hello all! great news
<Tigrouzen> hihihi
<Tigrouzen> JeLo nude picture !!!!
<Namidairo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D1cap6yETA
<johnjohn101> ok, going to spend $199 and get a nexus 7 and start.
<Tigrouzen> lol
<t1mp> matge: I don't know how to do it on desktop, if it is possible, but on a phone device if it is ran as fullscreen, the width and height you specified are ignored
<johnjohn101> or should i get a nexus 10?
<dank101> n10
<dank101> nexus 10
<matge> t1mp: the problem seems to be, that the main view is fullscreen, but the control inside has 'width = parent.width' which still uses the fixed width
<t1mp> matge: that is weird. You can try anchors { left: parent.left; right: parent.right } instead
<johnjohn101> what is the ubuntu sdk package that I have to install on my desktop to develop apps?  is that for touch?
<t1mp> johnjohn101: ubuntu-sdk, http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<johnjohn101> wow, not sure about having qt4 and qt5 installed at the same time.  what's the risk there?
<t1mp> johnjohn101: no problem.
<t1mp> johnjohn101: just if you want to compile qt4 and qt5 is your default, you may need to apt-get install qt4-default to update your settings
<t1mp> or apt-get install qt5-default to set qt5 to the default
<johnjohn101> so it's only if i'm doing qt development?
<matge> Can i somehow create the --desktop_file_hint  inside main() without having to specify it on the commandline?
<t1mp> if you are compiling stuff with both qt4 and qt5 some times you'll need to make sure you use the correct qmake. That can be done with these qt4/5-default packages or manually
<t1mp> johnjohn101: I have qt4 and qt5 installed without problems. I develop in qt5 daily, use qt4 apps daily, and develop qt4 occasionally
<t1mp> johnjohn101: they don't conflict, and shouldn't because a lot of apps use qt4
<johnjohn101> t1mp: thanks. i don't develop in either.  would like to start. qml looks promising.
<t1mp> johnjohn101: it rocks! :)
<johnjohn101> and 13.04 has all this seamless on install right?
<t1mp> I don't know
<johnjohn101> wondering if i can use python qt for 5.
<johnjohn101> are you developing for the tablet?
<t1mp> yes, qt-components-ubuntu :)
<matge> As far as I know, there is not qt5 binding for python
<johnjohn101> seems like qt5 is just getting started.  will unity desktop start using qt 5 soon?
<johnjohn101> wife thinks i'm nutz for being all excited to get ubuntu on my tablet
<Namidairo> you are
<johnjohn101> is that a good thing?
<Namidairo> sometimes
<johnjohn101> she actually said i should wait a few months
<Namidairo> shes right
<lilstevie> and she is right
<lilstevie> smart woman
<juicyjones> at least until I can… do anything
<Namidairo> ^
<johnjohn101> how's the web browser?
<lilstevie> honestly
<lilstevie> no idea
<Tigrouzen> depending hardware
<lilstevie> the only device I have that will run ubuntu touch doesn't have wifi working
<Tigrouzen> but score sunspider x3 slower then android
<RobbyF> it's a basic browser as of now.
<Tigrouzen> RobbyF, mean just for demo
<lilstevie> Tigrouzen, x3 slower than browser.apk or chrome.apk
<RobbyF> as a demo really good
<johnjohn101> so you think by end of may, it will be a lot more useful?
<RobbyF> I would call it functional compared to other parts of the demo
<lilstevie> johnjohn101, probably October
<RobbyF> supporting flash :)
<Tigrouzen> johnjohn101, maybe just for demo
<lilstevie> I hear 13.10 will be a bit closer to feature complete
<johnjohn101> at least I can start to mess around with qt5
<Tigrouzen> lilstevie, 4625 in Sunspider﻿
<Tigrouzen> lilstevie, in nexus 7
<lilstevie> Tigrouzen, I didn't ask for score cause that is highly device dependent, I asked which browser was that against on android
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> cause chrome is worlds slower than browser, and if that is x3 slower than chrome well that is just weak
<lilstevie> :p
<Tigrouzen> lilstevie, Nexus 7 ;) you find some bench for chrome and browser.apk
<Tigrouzen> lilstevie, like Chrome have 1656
<Tigrouzen> lilstevie, on Nexus 7
<RobbyF> how do you do those test?
<lilstevie> Tigrouzen, you should know which browser you used, numbers mean nothing, they can vary from 2 identical nexus 7's next to eachother
<RobbyF> I'll run one if I can on galaxy nexus - ubuntu today's daily build
<Namidairo> 1290ms on aosp
<Namidairo> lol
<Tigrouzen> heh
<RobbyF> lower the better?
<Tigrouzen> RobbyF, yes
<RobbyF> k
<RobbyF> running sunspider 0.9.1 in browswer for galaxy nexus - today's ubuntu build
<RobbyF> 4720.7ms
<Tigrouzen> Under QML
<matge> I have problems connecting to an ad-hoc network on the Nexus 4, http://pastebin.com/M7rsncYK, any ideas?
<lilstevie> lol
<matge> http://pastebin.com/M7rsncYK (without the comma)
<lilstevie> I didn't even notice <Tigrouzen> but score sunspider x3 slower then android <-- then posted a score that was way faster
<lilstevie> :p
<RobbyF> Nexus 4 in chrome latest broswer (25.x.x.x) 1471.6MS
<RobbyF> blackberry 10 latest stable - 1756.3MS stock browser
<lilstevie> Surface RT with IE10: 1030.4ms
<RobbyF> Nexus 10 in chrome latest broswer (25.x.x.x) 827.4ms
<Namidairo> lilstevie: disturbingly fast
<lilstevie> Namidairo, beats tf201
<lilstevie> at a lower clock too
<Namidairo> too much overheads in android
<lilstevie> Namidairo, that aren't in windows 0.o
<RobbyF> my nexus 10 was fast.
<lilstevie> RobbyF, yes, but that has a dual core a15
<lilstevie> which by rights should outpace the quad a9
<Tigrouzen> Its interesting for x86 Tablet last time installed ubuntu touch on X86 its work great but need i386 quantal
<matge> I'm currently reverse-tethering my htc to my laptop, and wifi tethering on the htc to my Nexus 4 to get internet on that thing
<slushdot> ls
<slushdot> dir
<slushdot> clear
<matge> how big is the nexus 4 in gu units?
<matge> slushdot: this is not a shell
<Namidairo> make clean
<Namidairo> source build/envsetup.sh
<Namidairo> brunch i9500
<lilstevie> lol
<matge> look; find; talk; grep; touch; finger; find; flex; unzip;mount; workbone; fsck; yes; gasp; fsck; yes; eject; umount; makeclean;zip; split; done; exit
<tjbiddle> Anyone given it a spin?
<dhacker29> Is there a way to pull the ubuntu source for the phone application? I have tried bazaar and apt-get source but ubuntu-mobile seems to not be there
<robotnut> anyone running ubuntu on phone or tablet?
<dhacker29> Running it on Motorola Razr now
<robotnut> really?
<dhacker29> Yeah finished the port of the android base yesterday the GSM model has phone/sms some other basic stuff has a ways to go now
<robotnut> nice
<robotnut> no issues using hte phone?
<dhacker29> Once I got audio up the phone and basic mms work fine
<dhacker29> The onscreen answer dialog is not centered up just right
<robotnut> im thinking of getting nexus 4 - and removing android and using ubuntu
<robotnut> just want to make sure everything works more or less
<robotnut> as in - phone, text messages, emails, using the camera and gps type stuff
<dhacker29> oh it's not ready for daily use yet as far as multimedia etc and no mobile data only wifi data
<robotnut> ahhh
<robotnut> did they give an eta?
<dhacker29> Late 2013 I think for final product
<dhacker29> it's just a developer preview now
<songuke> anybody is porting ubuntu touch to nokia N9?
<robotnut> grrrrr
<robotnut> wish it was now
<robotnut> im tired of the google and apple take over of these devices
<songuke> I'm not familiar with porting but I've got an N9, so can help test
<robotnut> apple locks you into their stuff
<robotnut> and google is building HAL/VIKI
<johnjohn101> from what i've read developer preview now is very early alpha. but seems to have generated alot of interest
<robotnut> blah
<robotnut> wish they wouldnt tease like this
<robotnut> just what this shit out there already
<ninjaprawn> hi
<ninjaprawn> any1 online?
<Karps> Hey All,
<Karps> Trying to load Ubuntu Touch onto my nexus 7... cant get it to show in the adb list...
<Karps> I've installed the tools, plugged in the device, which is running 4.2.2. I've ran the adb-kill server and am not getting a popup for the host key
<Karps> anyone?]
<rockchip> Hey!
<rockchip> A quick question. Is it possible to install Ubuntu Tablet edition on any tablet? Like it's possible on desktops?
<Guest63162> rockchip, You have to port it first
<Mike253> Hashcode: hows it goin man?
<dun1982> So good morning here, anyone have slightest idea what's wrong. My build size is only 44.9MB in size and it hangs in startup screen that says "Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7 etc.."
<dun1982> How long does the typical startup take?
<dun1982> What would be the problem preventing the image from starting up?
<Back2Basics> just found out about this.  is it really the full ubuntu distro?  what version of python is distributed?  sooo many questions!
<dun1982> Back2Basics: well, if you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch you might get the answers you are looking for.
<dun1982> Most of your questions are answered in that wiki.
<ProGEEK> does anyone know if anything has changed since the preview was released (I.e in the daily builds) ?
<Vakman> Hey, hope everyone is well tonight. I am getting an error that says "not enough space in /data, found 4G" when flashing Ubuntu Touch preview on my Nexus 4. Any ideas?
<Vakman> I am getting an error that says "not enough space in /data, found 4G" when flashing Ubuntu Touch preview on my Nexus 4. Any ideas?
<Vakman> Hm, nobody has any ideas?
<dun1982> I have none, because do not own the device, sorry. I'm fighting with my own gt-p6800 build. Had to turn a bunch of devices off from the startup scripts. I really hope that I get this image to boot.
<MrNerd> hello everyone!
<MrNerd> !killme
<MrNerd> is there a way to only get the device i want or do i neew the full 15gb?
<MrNerd> need*
<MrNerd> also can the repo be stopped while syncing ? or does it need to do the full 17 gb in one connection
<dun1982> have you read the porting guide?
<MrNerd> what does t hat have to do with my question?
<dun1982> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Set_up_your_development_environment
<dun1982> Well it answers all your questions.
<MrNerd> ...
<dun1982> So please read it first.
<MrNerd> also can the repo be stopped while syncing ? or does it need to do the full 17 gb in one connection?
<dun1982> MrNerd: and yes, hit ctrl+c and it will kill the repo sync.
<MrNerd> it will start where it left off.. is what im asking im not asking how to do it..
<dun1982> Did you read the wiki?
<MrNerd> yes or no/.
<dun1982> Ok, let's go this together. What does this say to you: "If for some reason the sync ends midway, you can continue the sync with the -c switch, so the command would be: "
<MrNerd> thanks
<MrNerd> do*
<dun1982> Ok, next time if someone says that pleas read the wiki, do so.
<dun1982> And if that is still hard, then ask again.
<MrNerd> why is this here if everyone doesnt want to help..
<MrNerd> so pointless.
<MrNerd> simple yes or no,.
<dun1982> Well, do you want truthful answer or nice answer?
<dun1982> mrtharepist: yes or no are the options.
<IdleOne> the nice truth or a lot more helpful.
<IdleOne> s/or/are/
<dun1982> So the answer would be then that please read the wiki, it answers in that link in very helpful manner.
<IdleOne> dun1982: sometimes linking to the wiki is not enough, some people need a little more personal attention (hand holding)
<dun1982> IdleOne: I know and they do not learn anything if they are hold in hand.
<dun1982> So reading first and then asking the questions is my motto.
<IdleOne> you are not obliged to hold anyones hand if you do not want to but please try to be nice and not make people feel like they are being talked down to.
<dun1982> Ah ok, my bad. I'm little too tired anyway after 3 days of trying to get my system to boot with ubuntu touch. Maybe I'm nicer after a break.
<IdleOne> You should take a break :)
<IdleOne> Thank you for understanding.
<ProGEEK> anyone know where or if there is an Ubuntu Touch changelog ?
<ogra_> ProGEEK, see the mailing list, it isnt there but being worked on
<ProGEEK> sweet, cheers
<ogra_> ProGEEK, the daily builds switched from using an internal reop to be built from phablet.ubuntu.com (to your former question) ... also announced on the ML (might be worth to subscribe if you want recent news ;) )
<ogra_> *repo
<ProGEEK> ML ?
<ogra_> mailing list
<ProGEEK> ah
<ProGEEK> cheers
<jenix> hello
<jenix> i don't understand what to do in the first step
<ogra_> nice that he told us :P
<KHendrik> good morning folks
<ogra_> moin moin
<ogra_> dpm, since this is a whole new community, how about having a little intro mail sent to the ML about what UDS is, how to participate and which phablet specs might be intresting to participate in ?
<ogra_> (or is that dholbachs area of work ?)
<dpm> ogra_, sounds like a good idea. I'm at an Ubuntu Global Jam atm, let me see if I can come up with something
<ogra_> awesome !
<ogra_> i just think there are many people completely new to ubuntu in here
<dpm> ogra_, anyone on the community team, whoever you ping first, I guess ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i should have pinged jono then *g*
<dpm> he might not appreciate being pinged at 3:00 am, though :)
<KHendrik> does anyone know if / when there will be an option to power of a device in ubuntu-touch dailies?
<ogra_> KHendrik, should work from commandline (via ssh) i think
<ogra_> no UI options yet though
<zAo^> There is a typo in the CurrencyConverter tut: qmlscene is not in /opt/ but just in /usr/bin/
<KHendrik> yeah you can use adb i read that but I'm looking for something i can do on the go before the battery  gets completely drained and i have to tear my nexus 4 apart
<ogra_> understood, but thats not there yet
<ogra_> zAo^, see the channel topic, you can file a bug for that
<KHendrik> ogra_, yeah not complaining just thought it might be in the dailies than i would have reflashed ubuntu touch but taking apart the phone once was enough for me  (though its suprisingly simple with ifixit)
<ravirdv> Hi
<ogra_> yeah, i didnt see it as complaining, its a very vaid request
<KHendrik> hi
<ogra_> *valid
<ravirdv> I'm trying to build Ubuntu UI components on Mac OS
<ravirdv> qmake says it cannot find dbus
<ravirdv> module
<ravirdv> I think dbus module is not part of qt essentials and as a reason it's not bundled in qtsdk
<ravirdv> I'm trying to compile ubuntu ui sdk with qt5
<KHendrik> ogra_, do you know someone who can edit the wiki? they should add the shutdown instructions in the release notes not only in the porting guide
<ogra_> yes, i know someone ... you ;)
<ogra_> its a wiki, just edit away
<KHendrik> ok ^^ didn't know that i could edit it
<ogra_> you need to log in
<ogra_> but beyond that, its just a public wiki
<KHendrik> ogra_, ok great
<zAo^> Im trying the currency tut; is the full code published somewhere?
<Tigrouzen> Know cyanogen IRC ?
<KHendrik> #cyanogenmod
<Tigrouzen> KHendrik, ^^ :)
<KHendrik> :)
<KHendrik> ogra_, modified the wiki ^^ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Power_Consumption
<ogra_> KHendrik, awesome, thanks !
<Tigrouzen> KHendrik, command reboot -p mean shutdown or reboot ?
<Tigrouzen> KHendrik, maybe you got some brain to help me ^^
<fuss132> hey guys! any wifi expert here? It drives me crazy...
<traxmac> what models are most being worked on
<Djok> When ubuntu for Intel Atom guys?
<KHendrik> Tigrouzen,  reboot -pause so shutdown
<KHendrik> sorry was away shopping
<KHendrik> actually p means --power-off not pause
<Tigrouzen> KHendrik, ok
<KHendrik> Tigrouzen, if you don't know what a command does its always nice to look at the man pages just enter "man command" e.g. "man shutdown" and you get all the infos
<giveen> morning
<giveen> Has there been update to the device-specific code base? The Android stuff? I keep doing repo sync but nothing comes down
<aashir> could someone help out with this: http://pastebin.com/3G4dP4FG?
<Tigrouzen> whitout "?"
<aashir> http://pastebin.com/3G4dP4FG
<aashir> sorry.
<aashir> anyone? http://pastebin.com/3G4dP4FG
<giveen> Has there been update to the device-specific code base? The Android stuff? I keep doing repo sync but nothing comes down
<optimus> can anyone help in fixing wifi and network signal on ubuntu port? logcat: http://pastebin.com/a0H94Uc2
<riddlebox> hello, is there mobile data on the image yet?
<RobbyF> no
<optimus> can anyone help in fixing wifi and network signal on ubuntu port? logcat: http://pastebin.com/a0H94Uc2
<Ceraphin> Hi all
<optimus> hi
<Ceraphin> any one as tried to put the ubuntu phone os on a desire?
<riddlebox> RobbyF, did I read correctly, that there are daily flashes you can do to get the updated image?
<Ceraphin> no one ?
<ogra_> Ceraphin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Ceraphin> yeah tried
<Ceraphin> but not working….
<ogra_> talk to the porter then
<Ceraphin> "I thought I'd do ONE tutorial to guide you on how to get Ubuntu Touch running on your HTC Desire. I will NOT offer any help other than this."
<guillaume_> hi everybody ! i have a little problem, i try to root my nexus 10 but when i rebooted it, it never passed the X
<ogra_> guillaume_, you dont need to root anything, what exactly did you do yet ?
<ogra_> (i mean ... you indeed need to unlock the bootloader and enabled usb debugging with full access, but nothing beyond that)
<hopkinskong> hello?
<hopkinskong> anyone can tell me the command of starting the GUI?
<guillaume_> ogra_, i have followen the ubuntu-touch tutoriel, you're right, i use the wrong word : i try to unlock the bootloader !
<hopkinskong> "startx" won't work., "gdm", too. it doens't use GDM
<hopkinskong> it unity, right?
<hopkinskong> it use*
<ogra_> it doesnt have X
<hopkinskong> so, how should i start the GUI?
<ogra_> and while it is unity, it is completely different to what you know
<ogra_> hopkinskong, it shoudl start automatically after boot
<hopkinskong> It doesn't.
<ogra_> what device ?
<hopkinskong> I just got into the terminal screen, no GUI comes out.
<hopkinskong> HTC HD2.
<hopkinskong> I am trying to port Ubuntu Phone into it.
<ogra_> are you in the ubuntu chroot already ?
<hopkinskong> I am not using android.
<hopkinskong> I create a rootfs, and directly boot into it.
<ogra_> ubuntu touch uses android
<hopkinskong> The system start
<hopkinskong> and no gui coming out.
<ogra_> thats not how ubuntu touch works
<hopkinskong> How?
<ogra_> it uses a minimal android layer (which you need to port to your device first) and then an ubuntu rootfs in a container that talks to the HW layer via libhybris
<hopkinskong> minimal android layer
<hopkinskong> ?
<ogra_> all HW support comes from the ubuntified android
<optimus>  can anyone help in fixing wifi and network signal on ubuntu port? logcat: http://pastebin.com/a0H94Uc2
<ogra_> hopkinskong, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<hopkinskong> yep, i used that guide.
<ogra_> so you built the img for your HW and run this now ?
<hopkinskong> But, one more questions, why i still can get into the system without Android?
<ogra_> because thats the HW support layer we use
<ogra_> else ubuntu touch would not run on your device, since there are no plain linux hardware drivers for it
<hopkinskong> OK.
<hopkinskong> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<hopkinskong> I use images there, and found a rootfs
<ogra_> thats wrong
<hopkinskong> oh, sorry
<hopkinskong> not that link
<hopkinskong> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<hopkinskong> i used this
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip thats the rootfs we use ... but you need to use it with a device specific img built after the porting howto, else it wont work
<hopkinskong> quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip
<ogra_> right
<hopkinskong> ah yes, i used "quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip", extracted the filesystem.dir to my rootfs.
<hopkinskong> and just boot into it with my custom kernel.
<hopkinskong> So, i am gonna have android first?
<ogra_> well, you said you are logged in to your device
<hopkinskong> yes
<ogra_> how exactly are you logged in atm
<ogra_> (if you didnt use adb)
<hopkinskong> Ok, let me explain the whole procudeure.
<hopkinskong> Firstly, i have my kernel, with USBHOST support.
<hopkinskong> and i am booting my rootfs with that kernel, so that i can use my usb keyboard.
<ogra_> the ubuntu rootfs ?
<hopkinskong> When i am in, it tells me enter username/password. I used phablet (password are same)
<ogra_> that cant work
<hopkinskong> Yes, the ubuntu phone rootfs "quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip"
<ogra_> you need the android img for your device
<ogra_> flash that first (form recovery)
<ogra_> then copy the "quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip" file over and flash that too
<hopkinskong> ah, my device are different than others, it doesn't have somekind of "recovery"
<ogra_> you dont have a bootloader ?
<hopkinskong> my bootloader is different. It called HaRET.
<ogra_> well, but originally you had a bootloader that had recovery ?
<hopkinskong> Because my phone is an Windows Mobile, and i use that to turn my phone into Android/Linux
<hopkinskong> No.
<ogra_> ah
<hopkinskong> It doesn't work like that.
<hopkinskong> i run HaRet.exe, it loads my zImage, initrd.cpio.gz
<ogra_> ok, well, in any case you need to boot into the kernel and minimal fs the img for your device contains, without that layer there is no chance to make ubuntu phablet work at all
<hopkinskong> then, my initrd will leads the phone load the "rootfs.ext2"
<hopkinskong> There is existing Android build for my device.
<hopkinskong> can i just copy the content into it?
<ogra_> i suspect there is a lot of work ahead for you if you really want to make that work
<hopkinskong> I've successfully get Slackware worked on my device.
<ogra_> did you get anmdroid to work on your device yet is the question :)
<hopkinskong> Android on my device has been worked successfully.,
<hopkinskong> And i can pick up ANY one to play with ubuntu phones.
<ogra_> if so, grab the device specific img (or build it following the porting guide) and then do what you did to make the former android work
<ogra_> if that works, extract the phablet zipfile in it
<hopkinskong> OK, now my question is: Can i just copy the contnet in filesystem.dir into my Android image, and all things will be work like a charm?
<ogra_> one step at a time :) ... you need to start from android
 * robotnut is away: hibernating
<optimus> can anyone help in fixing wifi and network signal on ubuntu port? logcat: http://pastebin.com/a0H94Uc2
<ogra_> if you have the android layer in place and all HW support is in there it will just boot into the UI and work like a charm, yes
<hopkinskong> no command/modification are needed?
<ogra_> but having the modified android is essential
<hopkinskong> i have my android in my hand now.
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is the proting guide (as the channel topic mentions :) )
<hopkinskong> haha
<ogra_> you need to have a build from this tree and your device needs to be supported by CM 10.1
<hopkinskong> So, how the system select whether it should boot into "Android's GUI" or "Ubuntu Phones's GUI"?
<ogra_> there is no android gui
<riddlebox> in order to use phablet-flash -l, do you have to run phablet-flash -b first?
<hopkinskong> Ah...
<ogra_> there is only the HW layer from android, kernel, HAL, surfaceflinger
<ogra_> with slight code modifications that are only in the above code tree
<hopkinskong> I see.
<ogra_> without tehse modifications it will not work at all
<hopkinskong> I'll try it now, thanks.
<ogra_> so first you need to buiold the android layer
<hopkinskong> Ah, long way for my cross-compiler... lol
<ogra_> did you try the android image from the guy who has already ported it ?
<hopkinskong> I can use any android image i want? Instead of the GIT one?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> but you said its a desire
<hopkinskong> What do u mean?
<ogra_> you said you have a htc desire
<ogra_> there seems to be a port for it
<hopkinskong> I use htc hd2... not desire
<ogra_> if your device is the same you should be able to just use it
<ogra_> aha
<hopkinskong> htc hd2 has android port, but no ubuntu phoes port.
<hopkinskong> So i should compile from the GIT? Or just use existing Android ports?
<ogra_> well, then you need to actually follow the porting guide
<hopkinskong> OK
<optimus> ogra, mate, could you help me with debugging a bit? need help fixing wifi, network
<ogra_> optimus, well, your log doesnt have anything regarding wifi
<ogra_> did you check the ubuntu logs (vs the lgcat output from android)
<ogra_> *logcat
<optimus> im not really able to say what is stopping it from working :(
<optimus>  /var/log/messages this?
<optimus> could you pls give a convenient way to retrieve it?
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_ADB
<ogra_> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_SSH
<ogra_> the ssh  method will also be able to copy via scp
<optimus> thanks!
<optimus> hey i know how to access over adb, but which log to retrive?
<hopkinskong> ogra_: i am not trying to use a existing Android Image, just copy the the android image to my rootfs, and see if it works.
<hopkinskong> i am now***
<ogra_> hopkinskong, it will not work
<ogra_> unless your kernel has the needed options, the fstab has the needed changes and the build includes the bits and pieces the ubuntu rootfs uses
<hallino1> Good afternoon!
<hopkinskong> needed options <- What options?
<ogra_> the build options described on the porting wikipage
<ogra_> another android image will *not* work, you are wasting your time if you try
<ogra_> it *has to be* built exactly like the proting guide describes
<hopkinskong> ah, yes, u're right
<hopkinskong> just tried
<hopkinskong> it stuck on sth "rm failed for /tmp/.X11-unix, Is a directory"
<hopkinskong> * failed to set up /tmp/.X11-unix
<hopkinskong> btw, ogra_ i didn't understand the porting guide
<nexus7user> hi
<robotnut> hi
<hopkinskong> At the topic of "Building the Android pieces"
<hopkinskong> Should i clone "http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb"? Which branch?
<nexus7user> one question  =] can i install ubuntu touch with M$ or i need ubuntu desktop ?
<nexus7user> i talking about nexus  7 wifi
<hopkinskong> And what is "phablet-dev-bootstrap"? Do i need this and with the GIT?
<smartboyhw> hopkinskong, yes
<ronalds_m> can I make all icons move and stay the same position on xfce?
<hopkinskong> So, i need "http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb", and "phablet-dev-bootstrap <path>"?
<hopkinskong> How about CyanogenMod?
<hopkinskong> i need CyanogenMod too?
<popey> hopkinskong: which specific step of the porting guide is not clear?
<ronalds_m> hopkiskong isn't there great tutorial about ubuntu touch on the syte?
<hopkinskong> "Set up your development environment"
<popey> hopkinskong: ok, so there's a series of commands there, any you have a problem with?
<hopkinskong> no
<hopkinskong> I don't know which i should do first.
<popey> start at the top and work downwards is usually a good step
<hopkinskong> Clone the GIT? Clone CyanogenMod GIT? Which branch?
<popey> where does it instruct you to do that?
<hopkinskong> It says: "You can find all the needed Android git repositories at http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb", but when i run "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]", it connects to kernel.org
<popey> hopkinskong: have you let phablet-dev-bootstrap finish?
<popey> it takes a while usually
<hopkinskong> phablet-dev-bootstrap fails
<popey> can you pastebin the output?
<hopkinskong> it seems that google has changed their kernel server
<hopkinskong> fatal: unable to connect to android.git.kernel.org: android.git.kernel.org[0: 149.20.4.77]: errno=No route to host
<Anders_> Anyone here that can help me to unbrick my Gnex? I am unable to get out from "waiting for device" when trying to restore my device. New usb drivers loaded but no success
<popey> hopkinskong: let me try..
<Anders_> I am on Win8
<Anders_> 65 bits
<Anders_> 64 :)
<hopkinskong> i am on Ubuntu...
<hopkinskong> Desktop version
<Anders_> I also have an ubuntu VM that works fine, I used it to flash the ubuntu touch a week ago
<hopkinskong> http://pastebin.com/PTYtyMa2
<popey> hopkinskong: looks like that box is down
<hopkinskong> Ah... So What should i do?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579480/
<hallino1> Is there the developer of whatsapp?
<popey> hopkinskong: not sure there's much you can do till it comes back
<hopkinskong> Popey: Ok, should what can i do with http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?
<Anders_> Seems like my device does not respond to fastboot cmds although it is in fastboot mode (can select start/restart fastboot/recovery)
<hopkinskong> what should*
<nexus7user> anyone can tell me : i need pc with installed ubuntu to instal ubuntu touch for  nexus7 ?
<popey> hopkinskong: not sure you can do anything till it comes back
<hopkinskong> What http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb can be used for? If android.git.kernel.org is exists?
<George_> Hello, i have small question, i heard something about daily builds of Ubuntu Touch, I helping with porting it on one tablet, is there something about the updates? some changelog?
<IReboot> George_: No change log for the dailys right now but there will be next week.
<George_> IReboot: Ok, thank you for answer _
<IReboot> np
<Anders_> Anyone? Need help to unbrick my Gnex. Is stuck on Wating for device
<SoberRussian> Can anyone help me install Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 7 on Arch Linux?
<ogra_> popey, nothing ever pulls from there
<popey> ogra_: hah
<ogra_> hopkinskong, is the dir you run phablet-dev-bootstrap in clean ?
<[Mechanic]> hi all!
<popey> looks like hopkinskong is doing it in a directory that already has a pull of android in it ogra_ ?
<popey> also as root : S
<ogra_> thats my suspicion
<popey> right
<ogra_> our "repo" command is pulled from https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo
<ogra_> not from kernel.org
<ogra_> yeah, and you shouldnt run as root
<hopkinskong> it is a blank folder
<hopkinskong> popey
<ogra_> thats weird
<ogra_> probably because you run as root ? no idea, it shouldnt pull from that source
<hopkinskong> still fail, i am using my own account (non-root)
<hopkinskong> it fetch the source from "kernel.org"
<ogra_> you obviously are root in the paste
<popey> i am running it here in a clean folder
<hopkinskong> and AFAIK, the Andoid source from "kernel.org" may shutdown since some times
<hopkinskong> i am running this:
<hopkinskong> su hopkins
<hopkinskong> mkdir android
<hopkinskong> cd android
<hopkinskong> phablet-dev-bootstrap ./
<hopkinskong> i am in "hopkins" account now, not "root"
<ogra_> try itz one level up and with android as the option
<hopkinskong> i got the same error
<hopkinskong> ok
<popey> yeah, do phablet-dev-bootstrap android
<popey> not ./
<hopkinskong> same, it fetches from kernel.org
<popey> been chugging away for 10 mins here
<ogra_> works fine here too
<hopkinskong> ah... what should i do
<hopkinskong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579597/
<popey> clear out the android folder
<popey> and login cleanly
<popey> not as root
<popey> don't "su" to your user, do a clean login
<hopkinskong> OK
<hopkinskong> i will just close the terminal
<popey> also, you dont need to create the android folder
<popey> phablet-dev-bootstrap will do that
<ogra_> right
<popey> i.e. you're not actually following the instructions ;)
<agb2> hi all, I'm trying to build ubuntu touch for the htc sensation
<hopkinskong> it stills get the repo from "git://android.git.kernel.org/tools/repo.git"
<agb2> however, brunch fails with build/core/base_rules.mk:130: *** hardware/qcom/display/liblight: MODULE.TARGET.SHARED_LIBRARIES.lights.msm8660 already defined by device/htc/msm8660-common/liblights. Stop.
<hopkinskong> it just stuck there, with no errors
<ogra_> hopkinskong, you got phablet-dev-bootstrap from the PPA ?
<hopkinskong> ok, error.
<ogra_> and which ubuntu version are you on
<hopkinskong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579611/
<agb2> now, i pulled htc/msm8660-common since it was there in the cm.dependencies file for the sensation
<popey> hopkinskong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579612/ no mention of kernel.org
<popey> thats been running for some time
<agb2> but there is this conflict
<agb2> Does anyone have any clue as to the right way to resolve it?
<hopkinskong> popey, ogra_: i got phablet-dev-bootstrap with this:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup
<hopkinskong> I am running 12.04 LTS
<Tigrouzen> agb2, cut past some where htc/msm.../liblight and try compile
<ogra_> hopkinskong, same here
<hopkinskong> But i am running within a VM
<hopkinskong> Using VMWare
<ogra_> if i run the command it properly pulls from https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo
<agb2> Tigrouzen, do you mean i should comment out that part in build/core/base_rules.mk?
<hopkinskong> weird... So what should i do?
<optimus> ogra, here is the ubuntu syslog you asked for, if it can help with fixing network or wifi http://pastebin.com/vswpRsUa
<Tigrouzen> no just move the folder in some temporary folder
<popey> hopkinskong: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy phablet-tools
<hopkinskong> popey, here u r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5579621/
<popey> same version as me.. odd
<hopkinskong> lol.. what happened to me
<popey> no funnyness in your /etc/hosts or dns config?
<hopkinskong> haha, wait let me check it
<hopkinskong> how to check dns config?
<hopkinskong> it is fine in hosts file.
<popey> i was hoping it would be something you would already know you did
<hopkinskong> ah?
<popey> ogra_: does gerrit load balance people around?
<popey> hopkinskong: what country are you in?
<hopkinskong> Hong Kong
<agb2> Tigrouzen, or do you mean i should remove one version of the conflicting files?
<Tigrouzen> agb2, liblight its an folder or file ?
<popey> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/repo-discuss/m34ydmyyIfs
<popey> seems probably dns load balancing
<popey> its sending you to the nearest mirror
<popey> ?
<hopkinskong> so..
<hopkinskong> how can i enforce it use another server?
<popey> pass
<TToivanen> Lloir, you online?
<Lloir> i'am now
<Lloir> sup
<hopkinskong> ..?
<agb2> Tigrouzen, it is a folder containing a file lights.c and an Android.mk file. Which one should I overwrite?
 * Lloir pokes TToivanen 
<tommy_cro> Hey guys...
<Tigrouzen> agb2, just move the folder on some other way for the moment ^^ move liblight folder from hardware
<tommy_cro> Anyone here to help me?
<agb2> Tigrouzen, ok thanks, I will try it
<TToivanen> Lloir, Did you try our fix?
<Lloir> kinda
<Lloir> i need to fix adb ;p
<Lloir> lol
<tommy_cro> I have an Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 and I would like to install Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview.... CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<Lloir> pc aint picking up the phone so going to sort that out quickly
<Lloir> the gf dragged me out clothes shopping earlier
<Lloir> lucky me
<ogra_> optimus, hmm, what device is that ? looks like your wlan driver isnt there at all
<tommy_cro> ogra can you help me please?
<tommy_cro> i want to install ubuntu touch developer preview on my galaxy nexus i9250
<hopkinskong> popey, what should i do?
<tommy_cro> i already have bootloader unlocked
<ogra_> tommy_cro, just follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> hopkinskong: sorry, i dont know, i would file a bug against the phablet tools so we can work around this
<tommy_cro> i downloaded all things i need... and in the end ehwn i type phablet-flash i get messeage:
<popey> hopkinskong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools
<tommy_cro> Error while excetuting adb shell getprop ro.cm.device  Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error
<ogra_> tommy_cro, and did you enable root access in the usb debugging settings yet ?
<TToivanen> Lloir, it sometimes helps if you unplug the phone after flashing and plug out in only after it has booted to black screen
<ogra_> (step 3 in the instructions)
<tommy_cro> yes i did
<tommy_cro> first i had to press 7 times on my buld nuimber, then i got developer tools
<tommy_cro> in the menu
<ogra_> right, and there you enabled usb debugging and root access ?
<tommy_cro> i think i didi, i am just checking again
<sfrique_> Helo guys
<ogra_> is it a 4.2.2 ?
<Lloir> TToivanen, nah it's not that, i fucked the ramdisk up
<Lloir> *messed
<Lloir> woops
<tommy_cro> no, my android is 4.1.2
<sfrique_> does anyone knows how to get GSM to work?
<ogra_> if so, note that you need to restart your adb server (as pointed out there)
<Lloir> sfrique_, read logs
<ogra_> sfrique_, should work by default with any SIM that has no PIN
<Lloir> and fix it then submit the fix to the correct place
<Lloir> ;)
<ogra_> (GSM calls)
<TToivanen> Lloir, ok. I believe you'll figure it out by yourself.
<Lloir> :)
<hopkinskong> filled a bug report.
<ogra_> tommy_cro, well, then it shoudl just work, you see the device with "adb devices" ?
<popey> thanks hopkinskong
<sfrique_> ogra_, it is not =/
<tommy_cro> not it is going
<sfrique_> Lloir, i will do..  where can i find logs?
<tommy_cro> i ran command:  phablet-flash (without -b, my droid is 4.1.2)
<hopkinskong> popey,
<Lloir> i don't want to sound like an elitest arse, but if your going to run ubuntu DEV preview, at least know how to find the logs :/
<tommy_cro> but my phone is not in recovery mode, it is in normal working mode and turned on... and the files arre copying on/sdcard/
<hopkinskong> can i clone my self? instead of using phablet-dev-bootstrap?
<popey> Lloir: if people can't find logs perhaps we need to better document how people can find them?
 * Lloir sighs
<Lloir> just tell them how to fix everything for them at the same time?
<Lloir> how about flashing the devices for them too?
<popey> not really the "ubuntu way" ☺
<Lloir> exactly
<tommy_cro> copying is completed, now my phone rebooted
<Lloir> i mean google is a stones throw away
<tommy_cro> it is asking me 'install untrusted package?
<Lloir> "how to find logs on ubuntu"
<sfrique_> Lloir, already build it and got it running... jst did not look for logs at time...  insted of looking it for, if you knew you could just tell where it was
<tommy_cro> now i didnt press anything but some blue line is loading...
<tommy_cro> slowly but still going
<ogra_> Lloir, RTFM isnt the ubuntu way of helping people ...
<tommy_cro> maybe some kind of auto install?
<ogra_> sfrique_, like in any ubuntu the logs are in /var/log/ in the ubuntu container ... for android logging you can use adb logcat
<sfrique_> Lloir, porblem with that search is that is not phone specific...  i know were logs are on linux.. maybe on phone it will be in a diferent location... maybe not even written... only got it from log buffer..
<sfrique_> ogra_, thanks! as i don't have it flashed rigth now.. i couldn't see if it has a /var/log folder
<ogra_> heh, how do you know GSM calls dont work if you dont have it flashed ?
<sfrique_> i did flash it
<ogra_> ah
<sfrique_> just to see it
<sfrique_> and that time
<sfrique_> i could not call or receive incommings calls
<ogra_> GSM data definitely doesnt yet ... but calls work if your SIM is PIN free
<sfrique_> my SIM is PIN free but didn't work at the time
<ogra_> strange
<sfrique_> i touch so
<tommy_cro> my phone says 'failed to open /sdcard/quantal-preinstalled-armel+maguro.zip' - no such file or directory
<sfrique_> i am thinking in compile it again and test... thats why i want to know where the logs where saved
<tommy_cro> now i have manually chosen to install from sdcard
<sfrique_> ogra_, the GSM mostly like to be an cm problem or the ubuntu chroot? have any thoughts?
 * not_dog was just trying to install Ubuntu on his spare Galaxy Nexus but pipped at the first hurdle with 404s on the repos - any pointers? - maybe I should go to xda-devs first...
<tommy_cro> AGAIN PROBLEM  OGRA
<tommy_cro> Now  the ubuntu is on, i turned on my phone
<optimus> ogra, sry for the delay, device is lg p990
<tommy_cro> bu i cant do anything
<tommy_cro> only one fixed pruple sreen
<tommy_cro> it sasy 4:48 pm and 14 tweets received
<sfrique_> tommy_cro, try to get the unity panel
<sfrique_> slide your finger from left to the midle right
<sfrique_> tommy_cro, did it worked?
<tommy_cro> ii ll try reinstall
<tommy_cro> now i am installing the second package
<tommy_cro> quantal-preinstalled-phablet...
<sfrique_> ok
<sfrique_> on my phone it took a long time
<tommy_cro> it says' 'copying the ubuntu rootfs tarball...+
<sfrique_> i thougth it had gone wrong lol
<sfrique_> it takes a lot of time
<sfrique_> after it will say.. extracting the tarball
<tommy_cro> yes now it is extracting
<sfrique_> wich phone?
<hopkinskong> popey, how do i do the commands manually?
<hopkinskong> and use desired server for pulling?
<tommy_cro> mounting user data
<tommy_cro> copying the ubuntu rootfs tarball
<tommy_cro> setting up...
<tommy_cro> cleaning up
<tommy_cro> install complete
<tommy_cro> nothing again
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, sorry  my network went down
<sfrique__> after you said yes not it is extracting...
<s34n_> can I run regular ubuntu apps on touch?
<tommy_cro> it has installed but still nothing, just welcome screen
<s34n_> as long as the arch is the same?
<tommy_cro> and i cant do anything
<sfrique__> s34n_, nops
<sfrique__> s34n_, sorry i miss read
<sfrique__> i read android apps hahaha
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, can't get the unity panel?
<sfrique__> sliding you finger from the edge left ?
<tommy_cro> no
<s34n_> for instance, daemons that don't need X?
<tommy_cro> i have  purple screen with clock and in the middle it says 14 tweets
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, what phone do you have?
<tommy_cro> it looks like some kind of welcome screen
<sfrique__> yes
<sfrique__> the 14 twets are dummy data
<s34n_> so, for example, something like nginx ... can that run on touch?
<tommy_cro> samsung galaxy nexus i9250
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, should be all working fine so..
<sfrique__> s34n_,  don't know...
<tommy_cro> i ll try rebooting my phone
<sfrique__> wait
<sfrique__> slide your finger from left edge too the right edge
<sfrique__> all the way
<tommy_cro> nnothing
<s34n_> Can you tap into normal ubuntu repos with Touch?
<tommy_cro> the carrier sign says searching...
<sfrique__> seens the touch is not working
<sfrique__> try get the notifications from top bar
<tommy_cro> i did it
<sfrique__> nothing?
<tommy_cro> its working
<tommy_cro> but still no carrier
<optimus> sfrique can u help me debug and fix wifi and network on my port on lg p990? logcat:http://pastebin.com/a0H94Uc2     ubuntu syslog:http://pastebin.com/vswpRsUa
<sfrique__> your SIM is PIN free?
<sfrique__> optimus, don't know that much.. but taking a look at the logs
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, so the touch is working?
<optimus> thanks :)
<tommy_cro> yes, but it looks like it is very slow
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, give it a little time
<sfrique__> optimus, whats does the wifi says?
<sfrique__> that there are no networks? o
<optimus> yes, "empty!"
<optimus> its at the pull down in the status bar right?
<s34n> what's the best way to make an image of my nexus 7 so that I can return it back to its current state after I play with Ubuntu Touch?
<optimus> says "empty!" when pulled down
<sfrique__> a litlepull donw and moving to right or left to get wireless
<DanWin> hello, while porting to Xperia Neo V with "brunch haida", I got this error: frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimp
<optimus> yes, says "empty!"
<sfrique__> hmm
<sfrique__> let see
<sekine> anyone know how to mount the SD card over usb?
<DanWin> does anybody know how to fix this? Thanks
<sfrique__> optimus, on the ubuntu root shell
<sfrique__> run # ifconfig
<Rafase282> Hello, is there a way to intall Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 or Nexus 4 without having to erease the whole thing? I want to be able to keep my backups so I can restore from recovery, even if I have to re-flash recovery too.
<sekine> move your backups to a PC first
<optimus> ok
<Rafase282> What about the flaseable zips that are around. Are those updated daily or were they not even official? I was able to keep my data with those.
<optimus> sfrique, ifconfig produces output: Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<tommy_cro> serique, where are the ssettings?
<sfrique__> optimus, i am trying to see wich wifi card does you phone have!
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, the setings are from top bar... you pull a litle and them move to left or right!
<sfrique__> optimus, i don't knwo for sure if this command sould work on touch... on linux it should give a list of network devices
<tommy_cro> where can i set ringtone?
<optimus> yes on linux it usually does that
<optimus> but not here
<tommy_cro> i cant call anyone...
<sfrique__> optimus,  that is the problem, i am not sure did not say because we are on touch... or because you have no devices!
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, are you SIM PIN free?
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, on my device it did'nt work also
<tommy_cro> no
<tommy_cro> it didnt ask me to enter my pin
<optimus> sfrique__, this is what ogra__ said: "looks like your wlan driver isnt there at all"
<sfrique__> optimus,  i am looking for something at the logs that says it could not load the drivers
<optimus> ok
<sfrique__> tommy_cro, Only work if your SIM  IS PIN free.
<sfrique__> as you PIN is not SIM free, you can't get GSM..
<sfrique__> optimus, look for sys/devices/virtual/net/ on you rlog
<sfrique__> the network says it cant find a device
<matge> Can one point me to the code, where GSM and SIM and so is handled? I would like to give it a shot
<sfrique__> optimus, i guess your kernel are not loading the wifi modules...  not sure
<optimus> sys/devices/virtual/net has the following: dummy0  gre0  ip6tnl0  lo  sit0  tunl0  vsnet0  vsnet1  vsnet2  vsnet3
<tommy_cro> i hope my backup will work...
<sfrique__> optimus, but in the lgs it says
<sfrique__> "couldn't determine device driver"
<sfrique__> for any of those devices
<sfrique__> did you extrat the blob files?
<sfrique__> before compile the ubuntu touch?
<optimus> it got extracted while running ./extract.sh before building right?
<optimus> yes
<optimus> before compile
<sfrique__> yes
<sfrique__> well
<sfrique__> sorry
<sfrique__> don't know how to help anymore
<sfrique__> lol
<optimus> ok np, any idea about network or touch buttons?
<tommy_cro> conclusion: ubuntu touch on my samsun i6250 nexus is very slow, but this is developer preview. i will install first official release for wich i hope wont be as slpw as this preview
<tommy_cro> @i9250
<sfrique__> optimus, you are saying gsm network?
<optimus> p990 is a gsm phone, so yes
<sfrique__> not working also? Are you SIM PIN free?
<optimus> yes
<optimus> basically, nothing apart from touchscreen is working :P
<sfrique__> on my phone i did not get nwtrok also.. but i did not look why
<sfrique__> when you said though buttons what is not working?
<matge> I'd like to announce the first alpha of WhatsApp for Ubuntu phone. Project members needed! https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00658.html
<optimus> there are 4 capacitive buttons below the screen for back,home,menu, search
<sfrique__> ohh
<optimus> ubuntu os doesnt support buttons right?
<sfrique__> i see
<sfrique__> my device did work also
<optimus> which device do u have?
<sfrique__> when touched they turn on but didn't do anything
<optimus> yes
<sfrique__> galaxy S B
<sfrique__> optimus, i guess they didn't write any code for te buttons yet
<optimus> ok
<sfrique__> well
<sfrique__> i am gonna go now
<optimus> if network and wifi worked, it could have been half usable, thats why i was trying to fix those 2 first
<sfrique__> yes
<sfrique__> if i get the network to work on my
<sfrique__> i can use it for maybe a few days
<optimus> thanks for your time and help!
<sfrique__> what help? lol
<sfrique__> if at least i did help lol
<optimus> i am gonna try and recompile kernel with some changes now
<optimus> to see if the new module helps
<sfrique__> optimus, good idea
<sfrique__> ttyl
<sfrique__> bye
<optimus> bye
<DanWin> Hello, while compiling with brunch haida, I got this error:
<DanWin> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported
<DanWin> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported
<DanWin> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported
<DanWin> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: warning: missing initializer for member
<DanWin> 'audio_policy_service_ops::open_input_on_module' [-Wmissing-field-initializers]
<DanWin> make: *** [/home/daniel/xperia/out/target/product/haida/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/AudioPolicyService.o] Fehler 1
<DanWin> Can anybody help, pleas?
<Rafase282> Question, is it okay to just flash the boot, recovey and system images for Ubuntu Touch?
<Rafase282> I did that and I get a black screen. I dont know how much I should wait before trying somethign else
<bob__> anyone think of trying this on another samsung phone?>
<optimus> sfrique__, just to let u know, that didnt work :P
<p8triot> having some trouble adding repo in LMDE
<p8triot> i am somewhat n00bish to Debian so I need help on how to add a deb file to /etc/sources
<BLAKE_> p8triot you need the ppa
<BLAKE_> then you can add it to sources
<BLAKE_> then update and install
<p8triot> I tried
<p8triot> "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/[dist-codename]/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<p8triot> that's what I got when I manually added the deb files to /etc/apt/sources.list
<matge> hey, it seems that most core stuff is in python (like libindicate), but there are no python bindings for qt5, so I cannot create my application in python. How do I use libindicate then?
<DanWin> p8triot, you have to replace the "[dist-codename]" with the codneme of your distribution, for example "quantal" or "raring".
<DanWin> you can find your codename by typing "cat /etc/lsb-release into your Terminal/Console"
<p8triot> that's probably it
<p8triot> standby
<p8triot> DISTRIB_ID=LinuxMint DISTRIB_RELEASE=1 DISTRIB_CODENAME=debian DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Linux Mint Debian Edition"
<p8triot> so just "debian"?
<DanWin> no, launchpad only provides packages for Ubuntu, but because ubuntu is debian-based, I think, that you can enter "raring", the newest distribution.
<p8triot> @DanWin this is what it returned........."W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu/dists/debian/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found"
<p8triot> maybe this isn't even possible under debian?
<p8triot> it looks like it was compiled for "ubuntu"
<DanWin> p8triot, yes, launchpad only provides packages for Ubuntu, but because ubuntu is debian-based, I think, that you can enter "raring", the newest distribution of ubuntu, this should work.
<p8triot> let me try
<p8triot> @DanWin....this is what it returned after ........"W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5C5364B55E51A24C"
<DanWin> p8triot, this error occures, because you haven't imported the signature for this archive
<p8triot> how do I import it?
<Marsy> hni
<Marsy> hi
<p8triot> welcome
<Marsy> can somebody help? just installed ubuntu-touch on my nx7
<Marsy> but the touchscreen not working
<Marsy> any ideas?
<[Mechanic]> Hi all, does anybody here install ubintu touch at SGS3? ;)
<p8triot> @DanWin how do I import that signature?
<[Mechanic]> *ubuntu
<p8triot> I don't think GS3 is compatible
<p8triot> emphasis on *think*
<Marsy> you could check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Marsy> the answer is, it's not compatible
<[Mechanic]> hmmm...
<DanWin> @p8triot the esiest way of importing is by "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools" but this is an automated script, that maybe doesent work on debian, but give it a try
<p8triot> File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 65, in <module>     if not sp.add_source_from_line(line):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 630, in add_source_from_line     (deb_line, file) = expand_ppa_line(line.strip(), self.distro.codename)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 47, in expand_ppa_line     sourceslistd = apt_pkg.Config.find_dir
<p8triot> maybe I should just virtual box it and install ubuntu
<DanWin> That is, what I mean, I dont know exatly how to imort this key in debian, but there is a solution for it, I know that.
<p8triot> hmmm....intriguing thank you anyways for you assistance
<DanWin> @p8triot I found out, that you have to run this command: "sudo gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustetdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trustetdb.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv     450954F09BE10B09A9CEA0AE5C5364B55E51A24C"
<p8triot> let me try
<p8triot> gpg: keyring `/etc/apt/secring.gpg' created gpg: keyring `/etc/apt/trustetdb.gpg' created gpg: requesting key 5E51A24C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: 0: read expected rec type 1, got 152 gpg: fatal: /etc/apt/trustetdb.gpg: invalid trustdb secmem usage: 1408/1408 bytes in 2/2 blocks of pool 1408/32768
<DanWin> hmm, at first I got the same error, after using add-apt-repository I retried it and it worked, just retrie and see, if it workes, if not, I don't know a solution for it.
<Sinan___> Ubuntu Phone on Note 2 youtube . com/watch?v=GDwJ6rmkE90
<p8triot> this is what it returned...."gpg: requesting key 5E51A24C from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key 5E51A24C: "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Phablet Team" not changed gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:              unchanged: 1"
<DanWin> Ok, i think, that the importing worked, try updating the packagelist with "sudo apt-get update"
<p8triot> "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5C5364B55E51A24C"
<Myhrmans> Anyone here :)?
<Myhrmans> Where the hell do I find the files to download+
<robru> Myhrmans, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Myhrmans> well where are the files?
<Myhrmans> I most be blind
<t1mp> Myhrmans: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup
<t1mp> Myhrmans: you need to add the repositories and then you can install the files using apt-get.
<Myhrmans> ah okey. Im used to download files, transfer them over to my cellphone
<Myhrmans> then flash them direcly on my phone :)
<Myhrmans> Ain't that possible?
<t1mp> the phablet-flash script takes care of that (+downloading) for you, but you approach should work also
<DanWin> p8triot, I don't know how to fix this,  the key is listed two times, maybe you have to retry, but I don't think that this helps, maybe anotherone knows a solution for this.
<t1mp> Myhrmans: here is a description how to do it from Windows http://askubuntu.com/questions/259720/how-to-flash-a-phone-or-a-tablet-with-ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-from-window
<t1mp> Myhrmans: it has links to files you need if you don't want to use the phablet scripts
<ifireball> hi there, I've been going through the docs bout couldn't find an answer to this - is it possible to run the touch version of Unity on a regular Ubuntu workstation?
<ifireball> .join #ubuntu
<teichopsia_> Evening people. I hope you folks don't mind the noobness, but I am trying to learn how to port the OS over. I'm at a loss in the part of enabling a new device.
<DanWin> @teichopsia, at first you have to go to http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Devices and search for your device, when you find your device there, I can guide you a little bit.
<whym> hi is it possible to start a xserver to view graphic of native xapplication on phone?
<teichopsia_> @Danwin - it's the inspire4g/desire hd. There isn't an official CM10.1 for the device. However, we do have a a couple of dev's working on it and they work well. I'm planning using those as base.
<teichopsia_> and thanks :)
<teichopsia_> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Ace_Info
<matge> Is there a way to keep the home folder when flashing a new image?
<DanWin> @teichopsia, have you already downloaded the sources for the android layer with "phablet-dev-bootstrap directory/"?
<DanWin> If yes, you have to add "<project path="device/htc/ace" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_ace" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/ics" />" into your directory/.repo/manifes.xml
<DanWin> and you have to add "<project path="device/htc/msm7x30-common" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm7x30-common" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jellybean" />" to it.
<teichopsia_> Yes. I followed all the steps from the porting guide. I'm stuck on the part of enabling a new device ---- Alrighty. As soon as I find the .repo/manifest.xml :)
<DanWin> if you can not see the .repo/manifest.xml,  you may have to check an option to show hidden files.
<teichopsia_> it's going to take me a while to find it - that is, if I did all the previous steps correctly. Give me a few.
<DanWin> @teichopsia, to change the directory in the terminal you have to type "cd dirctory/.repo/" and then, to edit the manifest.xml file, you can type "nano manifest.xml"
 * not_dog found why he got 404 with the repos
<teichopsia_> @DanWin, thanks for the help. I can't find the file so I'm going to retrace my steps.
<not_dog> I'd hacked my workstation about, flipping between Mint and Ubuntu without re-install - so the /etc/apt/sources.list.d file mentioned "maya" - I changed that to "precise" and it's working fine.
<DanWin> @teichopsia Ok, when you can't find the file, you haven't downloaded the needed files with "phablet-dev-bootstrap" or the download hasn't started, this one of the first files that is downloaded.
<[Mechanic]>  /join #ubuntu-app-devel
<[Mechanic]> sorry
<teichopsia_> @Darwin I believe I know where my mistake is. When I copied "phablet-dev-bootstrap [target_directory]" into the terminal I copied it as is.
<DanWin> Ah, you have to change the "target_directory" into whatever you like. :D
<teichopsia_> :D found it.
<DanWin> when you found your manifest.xml, you can append <project path="device/htc/ace" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_ace" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/ics" /> and <project path="device/htc/msm7x30-common" name="CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_msm7x30-common" remote="github" revision="refs/heads/jellybean" /> just before the </manifest> and restart "phablet-dev-bootstrap", to download the files specifically for your device.
<jjesse> hello i installed ubuntu touch following instructions for getting it to work w/ MultiRom, however after rebooting to load Ubuntu Touch i get a black screen
<jjesse> it is accessible via adb as it is connected via usb
<jjesse> any help would be appreaciated
<teichopsia_> @DanWin - added those lines manually as I am not profecient enough with the terminal (as you probably already noticed). How do I restart "phablet-dev-bootstrap" ------ I really appreciate the walkthrough but at the same time I hate being a burden. If there is a guide or a series of guides I can follow to do what's needed, I'll read them.
<agb2> jjesse, sounds like its probably a missing display driver or something like that. What device is it? Is the screen lit, or just off?
<DanWin> @teichopsia, you have to start "phablet-dev-bootstrap -c [target_directory]", the -c stands for resume/continue the download and [target_directory] is the directory to that you downloaded before
<AlanBell> can QTCreator be run on a tablet?
<teichopsia_> I got "fatal: Invalid gitfile format: /home/teichopsia/UbuntuPort/.repo/repo/.git/clone.bundle fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly remote: Counting objects: 500, done remote: Finding sources: 100% (4/4) remote: Total 4 (delta 2), reused 4 (delta 2) Unpacking objects: 100% (4/4), done. From https://gerrit.googlesource.com/git-repo" well, it's downloading. No need to worry about the first part?
<DanWin> where did you add the lines, you have to add these lines under   <project path="android" name="CyanogenMod/android" /> and before the last line, maybe you added these lines outside this range and only these lines are passed?
<teichopsia_> I had added them at the very bottom under the last "<project path="kernel/asus/grouper" I deleted them and added them between <project path="android" name="CyanogenMod/android" /> and <project path="abi/cpp" name="CyanogenMod/android_abi_cpp" />
<teichopsia_> which I just did. Haven't saved it as it's still downloading in the terminal.
<DanWin> both should work fine, when downlad finished, just retry and see what happens.
<Scognito> hi
<Scognito> ha someone managed to compile the demo code for ubuntu touch? I'm having big troubles
<Scognito> "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" is red underlined, I guess it is not found
<teichopsia_> Will do.
<techu> Hello! I'm porting Ubuntu Touch to the Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 using the porting guide, but I've run into a problem- I'm stuck o a black screen after reboot, even when I reflash. Could anyone help me with this?
<teichopsia_> @DanWin, ran it a second time and no error messages.
<DanWin> @teichopsia, now you have to download the newest build of cyogenmod and either flash it onto your device and run a script to extract the needed binary files or manually extract the files into the right directory. You can download it at http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?type=nightly&device=ace
<duce> DanWin, assuming you have cyogenmod installed on your device, is there a script that will load ubuntu touch that way?
<teichopsia_> @Hello MissB - any chance that you know how to extract the needed binary files from cyanogenMod?
<jjesse> agb2 sorry for the delay had something i had to take care of
<jjesse> this is on a nexus7
<jjesse> agb2, nexus 7 running MultiRom
<jjesse> i have full access via adb
<bananagranola> tei, I just used the ones from Mustaavalkosta's repo
<bananagranola> find the stuff with /vendor
<teichopsia_> yeah, not too sure how to get that done. Can you point me in the right direction?
<bananagranola> sure. one sec
<teichopsia_> ok, found the android_vendor_cm/
<bananagranola> yeah, that an vendor_htc_ace and vendor_pizza
<bananagranola> and the qcoms
<DanWin> @teichopsia, now you have to download the newest build of cyogenmod and either flash it onto your device and run a script to extract the needed binary files or manually extract the files into the right directory. You can download it at http://download.cyanogenmod.org/?type=nightly&device=ace
<teichopsia_> @DanWin - just copy them into the XML file once done? @MissB, copy all of the info under those folders?
<bananagranola> i put in in repo
<bananagranola> in the manifest.xml
<bananagranola> but do what danwin says...he probably knows better tha nme
<jjesse> if i follow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#AdbAccess shouldn't i be able to su - phablet?
<jjesse> when i do that it tells me i'm missing a .dbus-session
<TToivanen> Is there any HTC One S users around?
<DanWin> @teichopsia, when downloaded, you have to go into the device/htc/ace folder and open the extract-files.sh in a texteditor.
<teichopsia_> hmmm....  @MissB, can you pm me all the files? I'm looking at the git and I have no idea what I'm looking at.
<DanWin> then, in terminal type "cd device/htc/ace" to get to the right dirctory
<teichopsia_> @DanWin, let me see if I got this right. Once I have the binaries, I go over to "extract-files.sh" and copy them over there?
<DanWin> yes, you can either flash it onto your device and run the "extract-files.sh" or open the  "extract-files.sh" file and  replace every $MANUFACTURER with htc and every $DEVICE whith acd and copy every single file to the targeted directory
<DanWin> so the first line you need would be "mkdir -p ../../../vendor/$MANUFACTURER/$DEVICE/proprietary", this has to be run from the device/htc/ace directory, or you also have to edit the path.
<DanWin> after running this, you should have a directory "vendor/htc/ace/proprietary", go to it and create the folders and files given in the "extract-files.sh" from the downloaded file into this path.
<bananagranola> DanWin, is that still going to work if CM doesn't have a CM10.1 on that phone?
<bananagranola> the latest one is CM7.
<Taranis_> Hello, I've a black screen on my GNexus after Ubuntu Touch installation by Ubuntu desktop
<DanWin> I used CM10 and almost everything worked, later I got some errors while compiling and I'm still investigating, but I don't know if CM7 will work, just give it a try and you'll know it.
<teichopsia_> @DanWin, you are a champ. I'm going to ask MissB (bananagranola) to help me with those steps and I'll try to get the rest done. If anything, would you mind if I ask?
<DanWin> @teichopsia, No problem, I'm ofline later, just ask again when I'm online tomorow, I'll go to bed in a few minutes.
<teichopsia_> Sleep well and thanks again.
<DanWin> Thanks.
<trispia> hello, back from yesterday, i have nexus7 gps and tried to mount with -grouper, but though the device is  unlocked, adb makes problems
<trispia> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13089694/adb-remount-permission-denied-but-able-to-access-super-user-in-shell-android
<trispia> adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<trispia> the link says, the image file needs to be adjusted
<trispia> can you do that? plz
<imnuts> compile as userdebug or eng
<imnuts> and then adbd will be able to run as root
<trispia> how?
<trispia> compile the image?
<imnuts> adbd is in the kernel/boot.img afaik
<trispia> can you provide that , so that the command: phablet-flash -d grouper  works?
<imnuts> that'd be something the ubuntu folks would need to do
<imnuts> or, you'd have to compile it yourself
<trispia> cannot do this
<trispia> man, i invested 300 euro in this tablet to get ubuntu on it
<trispia> and i should not have taken 3g
<trispia> maybe it is due to the upgrade i made to 4.22
<trispia> why is the bootloader fixed, while the device unlock says it is ready, and the images can be pushed., only adb not
<trispia> Pushing /home/tablet/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip to /sdcard/ 848 KB/s (504219641 bytes in 580.617s)
<trispia> Pushing /home/tablet/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip.md5sum to /sdcard/ 1 KB/s (73 bytes in 0.061s)
<trispia> Pushing /home/tablet/Downloads/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip.md5sum to /sdcard/ 1 KB/s (73 bytes in 0.055s)
<trispia> and then: adbd cannot run as root in production builds
<Nikez> Does anyone know if there has been any change in the mwc-demo of phablet-armhf and the daily-prebuilts from the 2nd of march?
<palladium> hello
<palladium> Just dropped Ubuntu Touch onto my Galaxy Nexus GSM; very nice.  I'm really excited for a full dev.
<fuzzy_> hi all, someone knows the name of the service corresponding to the video server for ubuntu touch ? i have a p3110 that is booting but shows a black screen... i wanted to try to restart the display server to see if the screen would come alive
<t1mp> palladium: great :)
<t1mp> fuzzy_: I don't have a device at hand, but iirc you can restart ubuntu-session
<palladium> So is Phablet being developed solely by the OS community or with Canonical developers leading the charge?
<fuzzy_> t1mp: what do you mean by "iirc"
<fuzzy_> ?
<Uto_> hi there
<Uto_> tigrouzen are u here?
<Uto_> Do you think there is a way tu use UT with out usb plugged?,
<t1mp> fuzzy_: if I recall correctly
<fuzzy_> oh k :)
<Uto_> am I alone?
<robotnut> no
<Uto_> lol thx ;)
<Uto_> Mr robot!
<robotnut> hi
<Uto_> So plp please I need to enable wifi on HTC One X
<Uto_> maybe someone of you solved this pb on his device..
<Leon_> Hey
<Uto_> hi
<Leon_> Does installing Ubuntu touch on a Nexus device wipe the custom recovery (for example Clockwork mod)?
<Uto_> i'm not alone :)
<matge> Hey, someone encountered this: I can call QML signals handlers from C++, but the C++ does not get any return value from QML (type is QString)?
<Leon_> Haha, wow :)
#ubuntu-touch 2013-03-03
<nintet> hi
<nintet> i have a tablet with a mini HDMI output, is that hardware supported by ubuntu?
<robotnut> how is ubuntu touch working on nexus 4 / 7 / 10?
<Uto_> does any one get wifi working or it's impossible yet?
<Uto_> nintet depend your tablet i think
<nintet> is there a hardware support list?
<Uto_> nintet https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Leon_> Can anybody answer my question :)?
<robotnut> yes
<nintet> ok, so basically... i have to try it.
<Leon_> So it does wipe it?
<robotnut> i dunno
<robotnut> i just said someone can answer your question :P
<nintet> saturday night, dont expect too many answers
<Leon__> Lagged out..
<robotnut> did you read the ubuntu pages?
<Leon__> Oh I understand, just hoping someone that's active owns a nexus device with ubuntu touch on it
<robotnut> what phone / device isit?
<robotnut> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<robotnut> "Restoring Android"
<nintet> is there a repository for apps yet?
<nintet> like, can i install VLC?
<robotnut> they state it can brick your device
<robotnut> then under the reestore it says you have to download the latest image
<nintet> is this even close to the desktop version?
<Leon__> Yeah, but that just implies you have to flash a stock image with adb
<Leon__> It doesn't really say much about what hapens to the recovery when you flash Ubuntu, although I'm assuming it gets wiped.
<robotnut> it sounds like it by what they say on that page
<robotnut> but they warn "it could brick your device"
<robotnut> so be be forewarned
<palladium> navicat isni't too bad
<Leon__> Then again you don't buy a Nexus to not toy around with it :)
<palladium> reminds me of a watered down SQLServer Studio Manager
<palladium> oops
<palladium> wrong chan
<nintet> well my tablet sucks someone bought it for me
<nintet> it doesnt even have an app store
<nintet> besides the fact that it cant stream movies from my http server
<nintet> it tries to download them
<robotnut> wonder if i can install ubuntu on my ipad gen 1
<robotnut> that would be nice - that way i dont have to buy another tablet
<nintet> the only think that i want to use it for is the HDMI output
<nintet> do those drivers exist?
<nintet> are there apps for this thing yet?
<nintet> i mean, if they try to make it like android i will get sick
<nintet> they should just use the normal apt-get
<nintet> -=//
<AirFishey> Anyone have difficulties doing the porting with a virtual machine?
<myhrmans> Hallo, anywhere I can find a newbie tutorial?
<myhrmans> I've got the galaxy nexus GMS version without google wallet.
<myhrmans> no one?
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Z
<myhrmans> Can you install personal apps?
<myhrmans> anyone
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Z
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Z
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Z
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to
<japoina> hi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to Xperia Zhi anyone can help me with my porting to
<bob_> huh
<denniso1> hi
<Uto> hi
<omac> could someone please add these rules to the 51 android rules file for the Advent Vega aka p10an01 aka nvdia shuttle:  http://pastebin.com/3tM6xh6n
<omac> @scanno uses VegaCream Kernel(3.1.10) with Android 4.1.2 JellyBean sources AKA VegaBean.
<omac> I'm still wrapping my head around the building the Android/Ubuntu-Phone stuff.
<omac> @scanno's sources are on git and not on the cyanogenmod source repos.
<omac> cyanogenmod vega sources are only 7.1-7.2'ish versions
<omac> @scanno's sources are more up-to-date and seem to use jellybean.  So they are at the same version as ubuntu-phone in scannos git repos.
<omac> so the ubuntu-phone lunch should be possible for Advent Vega also.
<omac> this vegabean rom runs well on advent vega, so I figure the ubuntu-phone should run equally well.
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I was wondering, if there were any reported bricking of devices after installing Ubuntu Touch
<omac> Also the Viewsonic Viewpad 10s is the same as P10AN01/Nvidia Shuttle/Advent Vega.
<omac> From what I understand about recovery mode, the rest is done by nvflash.  Here is the output of nvflash being used to install vegabean rom on Advent Vega: http://pastebin.com/18Jme6fe
<omac> here is vegabean's flash.cfg file used for putting everything together to send with nvflash:  http://pastebin.com/3iMD19F2
<omac> ironhalik: those pastebin links are for you.  It shows exactly what's going on when you flash a new rom.  As part of it it flashes the boot stuff and the recovery stuff.  If in the middle of the process, there is no battery power in the phone/tablet, you could brick it.  Just make sure you plug the power supply to the device and it shouldn't brick.
<omac> It might not run, but you'll be able to get the recovery mode again because the recovery image used is the original from the stock rom.(the one that came from the original android version shipped with the devices)
<ironhalik> omac: But it doesn't touch the bootloader, right?
<ironhalik> ah, wait, it does
<ironhalik> well, right now the phablet-tools fail - detect the phone as maguro and says the device is unsupported
<omac> the device says it's unsupported?
<ironhalik> nah, the device 'maguro' is unsupported
<omac> put the device in recovery mode and flash the stock rom.
<ironhalik> yeah, I'll probably need to do that
<omac> have you succeeded in adb push/adb pull to  your device yet?
<omac> did you configure your 51 android rules file yet in order to see it from your ubuntu computer?
<ironhalik> yeah
<ironhalik> I do some android development and I use adb daily
<omac> k.
<ironhalik> ah, ok, it works now
<ironhalik> I reconnected the device :>
<ironhalik> So, I'm flashing the device (Galaxy Nexus) and it seems to be stuck at the device-side flashing process, at around 4/5ths of the progress bar
<omac> ironhalik, just wait.  Don't touch.  sdcard memory is funky that way when reclaiming used memory.
<omac> All flash memory is like that from my experience.
<ironhalik> ok, it moved forward
<ironhalik> rebooting
<omac> I also just checked to see if fastboot had the ability to resize partitions at the command line, like nvflash has with the configuration file.  The answer is yes.  Thank you xda devs :   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16365993&postcount=254
<omac> fastboot oem part-add name:size
<omac> fastboot oem part-resize name:size
<omac> fastboot oem part-del name
<omac> fastboot oem part-list
<omac> I feel at home now.  It's just like parted/fdisk :)
<omac> ironhalik:  for the first time rebooting the new image.  AGAIN be very patient.  Go have a coffee or something.
<ironhalik> nah, it booted already :>
<omac> The jelly bean took be about 10-15 mins to come back to me with a welcome screen to the android wizard.
<OrokuSaki> Yay.. a room
<omac> you mean you have ubuntu-phone booted already on your device?
<OrokuSaki> Anyone know when I compile ubuntu_touch I do not have app_process or vold in /system/bin?
<ironhalik> omac: yeah
<omac> beautiful.
<ironhalik> Looks great - has really positive vibe to it, the design.
<OrokuSaki> I have successfully built a ota package.. and when I boot ubuntu-touch on the HP Touchpad.. my main problem seems to be app_process does not exist.. ubuntu-session closes because of that
<OrokuSaki> I opened the mako ota package and it doesn't seem to have app_process in it's /system/bin either.. so I am confused
<OrokuSaki> the mako kernel init does seem to want to run app_process
<ironhalik> Just realized all the devices in my near vincity are running ubuntu. Five screens showing purple and orange.
<jasonjanesn> maybe that will be the default colors for ubuntu
<ironhalik> arent they the default colors since 10.10 or something? :>
<jasonjanesn> who can help me with an image for galaxy tab plus
<MrNerd> hey quick issue
<MrNerd> ./extract./extract-files.sh says command not found.
<MrNerd> i lied sorry
<MrNerd> ~/device/htc/jewel$ ./extract-files.sh ./extract-files.sh: 7: ./extract-files.sh: ./../msm8960-common/extract-files.sh: not found
<hopkinskong_> ping popey
<hopkinskong_> popey, is that really DNS problem? I've tried to use an UK VPN, it still gets files from kernel.org
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> i had flashed ubuntu touch to my nexus 7 yesterday.
<rigved> now, i have flashed today's daily build.
<rigved> is there anything that i can do to with regards to testing?
<MrNerd> what do i do if i cant get my fstab?
<omac> I'm doing my best to gather all the sources for Advent Vega in order to get ubuntu-phone on it.  So here's everything I found:  http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/69585-vegabean-android-jellybean-advent-vega-aka-p10an01-aka-nvidia-shuttle-aka-viewsonic-viewpad-10s/
<omac> You might want to add smali/baksmali/apktool to your android toolchest.  It might be interesting to run android apps within ubuntu if the android kernel is intact via libhybris if I understood correctly.
<omac> ubuntu for android<--->android for ubuntu :)
<MrNerd> omac
<MrNerd> can you help me ?
<MrNerd> i cant seem to get my fstabs
<mzanetti> MrNerd: what do you mean exactly?
<mzanetti> MrNerd: you want to edit your fstab on the phone?
<MrNerd> the ./extract-files.sh
<MrNerd> i do that
<MrNerd> and it doesnt come up.
<MrNerd> when it finishes..
<crypticmofo> hey guys looking for an app that i can write notes on while on a phone call .. been looking thru the market and nothing really stands out .. something like miui rom where it has a note feature and you can take notes litterally on the call .. any ideas ?
<omac> mrnerd: r u there?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hullo. doing dry run on an old throwaway android, looking for some advice/support
<MrNerd> omac, yes
<omac> u still having probs?
<MrNerd> yes
<omac> k what's the problem? what device are you running?
<ntzrmtthihu777> I have a Huawei comet u8150 I wanna test on
<MrNerd> i cant extract my fstab and
<MrNerd> evo lte
<omac> k, is it listed in the cyanogenmod web site?
<MrNerd> yes sir..
<omac> are you able to adb shell to your device?
<MrNerd> yes sir
<MrNerd> i found it
<MrNerd> do you know what i should do to get it off?
<omac> mount -a
<omac> mrnerd:  adb shell
<omac> then mount -a
<omac> that will list all the partitions mounted
<omac> adb pull directoryName destDirectoryNam
<omac> ntzrm..777:  Is tthat listed in the Cyanogenmod support devices list?
<MrNerd> mount -a not working sir.
<omac> how about just mount
<omac> mount
<MrNerd> ok i got it
<omac> good :)
<MrNerd> so i see it
<omac> ntzrmtthihu777 :)
<MrNerd> i dont see it
<omac> huawei comet u8150.
<omac> MrNerd: see it ? don't see it?
<MrNerd> i dont see it
<omac> can you pastebin.com what you have on the screen?
<MrNerd> what am i looking for?
<omac> are you trying to extract the firmware blobs from the device?
<MrNerd> yes
<MrNerd> is that what i need right there?
<ntzrmtthihu777> omac: :) howya doin?
<omac>    cd ~/android/system/device/advent/vega   ./extract-files.sh
<omac> getting ready to go to sleep 3:20am here.
<omac> Mr. Nerd: what device are you extracting from?
<MrNerd> Jewel
<ntzrmtthihu777> should be a simple question, what do I need to flash a rom onto the huawei comet u8150?
<omac> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_device_htc_jewel
<omac> cd android/system/device/htc/jewel
<omac>    ./extract-files.sh
<MrNerd> i did that
<MrNerd> im not getting the file.
<omac> did you look into the msm8960 common/extract files.sh stuff?  Do you have that script?
<MrNerd> yes i have all those.
<MrNerd> extracting the common one
<MrNerd> wc: device-proprietary-files.txt: No such file or directory egrep: device-proprietary-files.txt: No such file or directory egrep: ..//device-proprietary-files.txt: No such file or directory
<omac>  <ntzrmtthihu777>:    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456890
<MrNerd> msm8960 out put was that
<MrNerd> jewel output was normal no error
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, and this will work from linux, omac ?
<omac> Use the CWM one, then you can just boot up in recoverymode from CWM app and follow the given instructions as stated in the link I mentioned.  I didn't writ this stuff but I followed a similar recipe for the advent vega.
<omac> ntzrmtthihu777 :  just copy the file to an sdcard and the plunk into your phone.
<omac> or adb push the.zip /mnt/sdcard
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I see it now. a .img right?
<omac> http://goo-inside.me/devs/aorth/roms/u8150/clockworkmod_5.0.2.8_u8150.img
<MrNerd> alright omac...so what do i need the /dev/block stuff?
<omac> follow the steps explicitly.  Warning when you do this flash you lose all your personal data on the phone so do a backup first.
<ntzrmtthihu777> geeze, which one would you suggest omac ? I am a total newb on this subject
<omac> ntzrmthihu777:  http://goo-inside.me/devs/aorth/roms/u8150/clockworkmod_5.0.2.8_u8150.img
<omac> Follow the first time flashing recipe.
<ntzrmtthihu777> file not found, it gives some suggestions
<omac> But do a backup before wiping anything.
<ntzrmtthihu777> its a throwaway, noting on it i am worried about
<omac> just make sure the suggestions have the same file name above.
<omac> then you're good to go.
<omac> k. then you're good to go.
<omac> have no fear.  you can always reflash the original rom from huawei .
<ntzrmtthihu777> ok, I got it. its cm-7-20120611-NIGHTLY-u8150.zip
<omac> MrNerd: /dev/XXX are generic files linked to other places.  the system blobs are .so files located in other directories.
<MrNerd> im doing that. and then they are saying i should have a fstab.jewel
<MrNerd> and i don
<MrNerd> dont*
<lilstevie> <MrNerd> wc: device-proprietary-files.txt: No such file or directory egrep: device-proprietary-files.txt: No such file or directory egrep: ..//device-proprietary-files.txt: No such file or directory <-- you are missing the program egrep
<MrNerd> no im not.
<omac> ntzrmtthihu777: ok.
<lilstevie> MrNerd, ok then, move into the same directory as extract-files.sh and pastie the output from ls
<MrNerd> ls?
<MrNerd> and alright
<lilstevie> ...
<ntzrmtthihu777> so, once the download finishes, I would place it on an sd card (what filesystem, does it matter?) and use the apply sdcard:update.zip option?
<omac> MrNerd:  Does your extract files look something like this:  http://pastebin.com/T4eFwFJw
<omac> ntzrmtthihu777: no.
<omac> Install zip from file option
<MrNerd> omac, lil stevie http://pastebin.com/H0q93175
<lilstevie> y u sudo
<MrNerd> i haveto,
<lilstevie> also that looks like it worked just fine
<MrNerd> it did.. but im not getting the file.
<lilstevie> did you check vendor/
<lilstevie> cause thats where it puts them
<MrNerd> wtf...
<MrNerd> one sec.
<lilstevie> because that is where proprietary blobs are meant to be
<MrNerd> i dont have a vendor.
<lilstevie> you are in the root directory right?
<omac> wasn't that the first thing I told you to do?
<omac> cd android/system/device/htc/jewel
<MrNerd> yes
<omac> then extract files.sh
<MrNerd> http://pastebin.com/9re7muJG
<omac> It should not be:   ~/device/htc/jewel
<ntzrmtthihu777> wait, what do you mean, omac ? I am in the android system recovery, and it has an option to apply a .zip, is that what I need?
<MrNerd> thats what it was made.
<omac> It should be android/system/device/htc/jewel
<MrNerd> well my repo didnt do that
<omac> there are two zip commands.  one install from zip.  The other update from zip.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I only see update.
<omac> one explicitly looks for update.zip.  The other one allows you to choose file from sdcard.
<MrNerd> foundit thanks guys
<ntzrmtthihu777> if I renamed the .zip to update.zip would it work?
<MrNerd> thanks lil stevie
<MrNerd> lilstevie
<MrNerd> thanks omac
<omac> sure.
<omac> k :)
<omac> good night.
<omac> ntzrmtthihu777: yes it would work, but I prefer you don't rename files.
<omac> hang on...
<omac> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1542857
<omac> that link shows you the cwm menu options.
<ntzrmtthihu777> as of this moment my phone is only rooted (z4root)
<omac> the one I mean is choose zip from (internal/ external) sdcard /
<omac> not update.
<agb2> hi all, I am trying to port to the htc sensation, but the cyanogen mod kernel doesn't have a cm-10.1 branch, only a jellybean branch. This is leading to some of the code in ./hardware failing to build because the kernel version is too early. Does anyone have any suggestion as to how I should proceed from here?
<ntzrmtthihu777> as I said, the *only* option with a .zip is the apply sdcard:update.zip
<omac> make sure you do the two wipes before.
<omac> wipe data
<omac> wipe cache
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, did both
<omac> k. then install choose zip from sdcard
<ntzrmtthihu777> the download is taking a bit, lol
<omac> that's ok :) flash memory is slow.  be very very patient.
<omac> especially with used sdcards.
<codealot> Hi. Anyone working on the Terminal app here?
<omac> if the sdcard is new, it's slow for reasons of formatting/creating helper blocks as it goes.  If the sdcard is much older and some blocks are past their lifetime/bad, then it takes longer to write stuff to the flash.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, I was not talking about the sdcard, just slow internet #attfail
<omac> hehe. k.  gn :)
<omac> 4am
<ntzrmtthihu777> later, seems I did it right
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am wanting to flash the ubuntu image on it, what do I need on the linux pc to do it?
<ntzrmtthihu777> later
<tapiagain> Morning, Wifi is working on the ubuntutouch? for nexus 7gps ?
<ogra_> tapiagain, it is supposed to, if not thats a bug
<tapiagain> hi ogra
<tapiagain> i still have the ADB problem, as yesterday posted the boot image needs to be modified, my question: in android or ubuntu image?
<ogra_> adb lives in android
<tapiagain> Maybe Google Locked that, to prvent ubuntu, I upgraded to 422 android, but no older version of android is given anymore as image, do you think it has to to with my upgrade to 422 ?
<tapiagain> ok, so has anyone with nexus 7G and android 422 managed to get ubuntu on it????
<ogra_> it shouldnt, but make sure your local adb has a version that gets along with 4.2.2
<tapiagain> the one in ubuntu ?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> dpkg -l |grep adb
<tapiagain> mhh how is that indicated?
<tapiagain> ok thx will try
<ogra_> check the version you have installed
<tapiagain> ho?
<ogra_> it needs to have a 4.2.2 in the version
<ogra_> (with the command above)
<nono68200> Has someone tried to update via PPA? What differences between flashage and PPA?
<ogra_> PPA changes might rely on changes on the android side so currently you  should still do a complete re-flash
<nono68200> Okay. :/ Thank you for your answer. :)
<tapiagain> android tools-adb 422-git20120218 ubuntu quantal
<tapiagain> so i have it
<tapiagain> on my laptop
<ogra_> (if you are sure there are no changes on the android side just upgrading via apt should indeed work, but since there are no changelogs published with the android updates yet thats rather risky)
<ogra_> tapiagain, ok, looks good
<tapiagain> but i still get the adb failure
<tapiagain> should i try again ?
<ogra_> if you connect the device adb devices shows it, right ?
<tapiagain> device is unlocked the commands say, and i can push 3 zip into the sd, but then adb
<ogra_> did you try running "adb root" manually to see what it says ?
<tapiagain> no adb shows no device
<ogra_> thats an issue on the android side on the device then
<tapiagain> urgh
<tapiagain> they locked it
<tapiagain> to prevent ubuntu+i should not have upgraded the android
<ogra_> on the PC, if you plug it and run dmesg right after it, do you see a USB device being connected in the last lines ?
<tapiagain> i need then the image of 4.1 or so
<ogra_> no, it works fine with 4.2.2
<ogra_> and nexus devices arent locked
<tapiagain> oh demesg says something of nexus 7
<ogra_> there must be something wrong with your setup
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> try the lsusb command
<ogra_> it also should list the device
<tapiagain> yes sows all
<ogra_> ok
<tapiagain> nexus 7 asus google serial
<ogra_> so the connection is fine
<tapiagain> ok i try adb root?
<ogra_> well, adb devices needs to show it first
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/galaxy$ adb devices
<ogra_> List of devices attached
<ogra_> 0009c7dd53c73f	device
<ogra_> like that
<tapiagain> daemon no running, deamin starte dsuccesdfully, eeor device offline, mabye barrery ? i came with 30 % and i loaded just a few minutes but it shows 100 %
<ogra_> if that doesnt happen you did something wrong on the android side when setting it up
<ogra_> oh, yes, charge it, thats very important for the nexus7
<ogra_> it behaves very erratically when low on battery
<ogra_> and charge it with the wall charger, not just through a PC USB port
<tapiagain> ok battery is 100 % i needed to confirm the hash on the tablet, now adb root: answer: adb cannot run as root in production builds
 * ogra_ is afk for a while
<tapiagain> that is the answer
<tapiagain> ok bye
<tapiagain> thks
<ogra_> in the android USB debugging settings there is an option to enable root, make sure thats set
<tapiagain> is set
<T-Macgnolia> Hello all, is any one in here that can maybe help me with a compiling problem
<T-Macgnolia> Here is a paste bin of my error http://pastebin.com/kTAAF4cU
<T-Macgnolia> I have been working on building Ubuntu phone ever since the porting guide was posted. I think I finally have the correct edit made to my device/samsung/t0lte/t0lte.mk and to the nesacery files in my hardware/samsung but this error has my grasping at straws
<ababa> @T-Macgnolia, I had a similar error with audioflinger, I have contacted the Mailinglist, and asked here, but nobody can slove my problem yet, hopefully there will be a solution in near future.
<T-Macgnolia> Hmmm well atleast I am not the only one that is having trouble with building this
<ababa> For what device are you building it? I had the problem with an Xperia.
<T-Macgnolia> I started from scratch tonight as I was just getting way to many errors. I looked at what I had edited and noticed I had made some bad edits is why I was getting so many errors. I only made three dedits to my device tree and I got it to start building again but now this errorwas actually able to get it to start building again just makeing a few edits
<T-Macgnolia> I am trying to buid for the Galaxy Note 2 for T-Mobile
<T-Macgnolia> @ababa what is the error you got?
<ababa> The Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is allready ported, I'm not sure if it is a problem, that you habe T-Mobile, but try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100
<ababa> I got this error: frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported
<ababa> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported
<ababa> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: sorry, unimplemented: non-trivial designated initializers not supported
<ababa> frameworks/av/services/audioflinger/AudioPolicyService.cpp:1571:5: warning: missing initializer for member 'audio_policy_service_ops::open_input_on_module' [-Wmissing-field-initializers]
<ababa> make: *** [/home/daniel/xperia/out/target/product/haida/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libaudioflinger_intermediates/AudioPolicyService.o] Error 1
<T-Macgnolia> Yeah I have been posting in the thread for that build on XDA but no help so far. Also that device has a different partition layout
<agb2> ababa, I am having the same trouble on the HTC sensation
<ababa> agb2, I have already contacted the mailinglist, but I got no solution yet.
<T-Macgnolia> My buddy has it built and booting on the Sensation
<agb2> T-Macgnolia, yes I have just seen a post with an image for the sensation. Can't help but feel I must be doing something quite wrong
<T-Macgnolia> Link me to that post please if you can
<agb2> T-Macgnolia, I don't suppose you happen to know what kernel/device sources he based the port from?
<agb2> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171349
<T-Macgnolia> Also have you went to I really don't know if he used the kernel you can get from CM or if he built one himself as he builds both ROMs and kernels
<agb2> I am using the CM sources as suggested by the porting guide, but one of the kernel headers is missing some declarations
<agb2> The problem is that there is no CM-10.1 for the htc sensation, so this kernel is missing certain stuff (I am using the Jellybean branch since cm-10.1 doesn't exist)
<agb2> But then I see that other people have got it running on the sensation, so I'm not sure what I'm missing
<T-Macgnolia> The person that started that thread is not the one I was talking about but good to see that it is a thread in XDA for the Sensation now. I sold mine
<T-Macgnolia> That is what I am saying about my device it is a build out for one of the variants now so I don;t know what I am missing or just do not understandd
<T-Macgnolia> The way I am thinking you shouldn't have to make any edits to anything but stuff in your device tree
<mehlwurm> hi
<mehlwurm> is someone here?? i will flash my device back to android and i need help :(
<mehlwurm> nobody is there?
<DanWin> @mehlwurm, have you already downloaded your stock-firmware?
<mehlwurm> you mean android 4.2? yes
<DanWin> for which device are you trying to flash it back?
<mehlwurm> i have the GSM 4.2 from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#takjujdq39
<mehlwurm> Google nexus galaxy
<galaxynote2> hi there
<mehlwurm> hi
<galaxynote2> please I want to know if ubuntu os (touch) is working with note2 ?
<mehlwurm> there is a list which device you can flash @galaxynote2
<skfax> Is there an easy guide for flashing Ubuntu Touch to a Nexus 4 using Windows? Or is there a place where the image can be downloaded directly without apt-get?
<DanWin> @mehlwurm, You have to unpack your downloaded image, connect your Phone with adb and run a script called ./flash-all.sh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Restoring_Android
<mehlwurm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mehlwurm> @DanWin thx, but my mac doesnt know adb! :(
<DanWin> @galaxynote2, an unofficial port is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100
<mehlwurm> @danwin i downloaded the SDK from google.. did i must install it?
<DanWin> I think so, Linux would be easier, but adb should also run in Mac.
<mehlwurm> sorry man, i have only mac and windows on this MBP :(
<mehlwurm> allright ... i have now the adb .. but when i run ./adb reboot-bootloader he says : error device not found ?!?!?
<ogra_> you could just run a live usb key or livecd
<ogra_> (or use a VM)
<mehlwurm> that is the easiest way?? sry orga :(
<DanWin> Ok, you have to plug in your device and turn it on.
<T-Macgnolia> @galaxynote2 do not flash the build for the n7100 if you do not have that device. It has different lpartition layouts and will probably not be good for your device if you know what i mean
<mehlwurm> @danwin yes it is..
<skfax> Nvm, found files here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<DanWin> @mehlwurm, hmm, try adb killserver and then adb root
<mehlwurm> ok danwin .. now my device is in the bootloader process
<mehlwurm> bu
<mehlwurm> but when i us the ./flash-all command ./flash-all.sh: line 17: fastboot: command not found ./flash-all.sh: line 18: fastboot: command not found ./flash-all.sh: line 20: fastboot: command not found ./flash-all.sh: line 21: fastboot: command not found ./flash-all.sh: line 23: fastboot: command not found
<DanWin> @mehlwurm, ok, fastboot is not installed on your computer, you first have to install it and try again.
<DanWin> @mehlwurm, fastboot should be installed with the android-sdk, but I found a zip containing fastboot, maybee this can help.
<mehlwurm> i installed know all .. but where is fastboost ?
<logseman> It's in platform-tools
<mehlwurm> thx
<logseman> I want to port UT to the HTC One S
<logseman> Is there any other Krait device which has it ported?
<mehlwurm> @darwin i think now it starts to work ... but i get from the command line "archive does not contain 'boot.sig' archive does not contain 'recovery.sig' archive does not contain 'system.sig'" - is it important?
<mehlwurm> Perfect!!! now it starts android - thank you @danwin!!
<DanWin> I think that the *.sig stands for signature, so your files are not signed, but this doesn't matter.
<Guest73458> Hi
<tapiagain> Hello, I used fastboot from windows and added the app team win recovery project twrp and flashed the nexus 7g with the phablet, but the armel grouper zip could not be flashed, could it be, that phablet is atuomatically calling grouper?
<Guest73458> Try it with cwm
<tapiagain> does twrp need one file flashing or as well the grouper ? or is the grouper automatically called ?
<tapiagain> cwm ?
<tapiagain> urgh
<Guest73458> For me it was working with TWRP, too. Try the daily builds from today
<Guest73458> But could anybody tell me how to mount the usb storage on windows vista from ubuntu touch on the nexus 7?
<tapiagain> cannot, because i need to umprt thezip of today and I am in boot modus, and if I reboot, i have 1/2 ubuntu and tge tablet is dead
<tapiagain> yes geht the driver and use wugs nexus rootkit
<Guest73458> You mean I can mount the usb storage via wugs toolkit?
<tapiagain> where is the daily build of grouper?
<Guest73458> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/
<tapiagain> ClockworkMod
<tapiagain> ok
<tapiagain> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130301/
<Guest73458> Have to go guys cu later :D
<mehlwurm> Thanks for the help! CU guys
<mehlwurm> bb
<amine> hello, i was wondering if there was any progress in the devoloper preview for the ubuntu touch . thanks
<ogra_> sure, there is constand progress
<ogra_> *constant
<gennro> ogra_, I think the person wanted you to type out the whole changelog =)
<ogra_> heh
<tapiaagain2> okay, the win team recovery project gui is stalled now
<tapiaagain2> :-) tablet is shining and shining
<tapiaagain2> nothig to do
<tapiaagain2> this came, as the second zip was not able to load, solution: Can you add both ZIPS into ONE ???
<tapiaagain2> armel and grouper and phablet into ONE  Zip??
<ogra_> that would mean we would build huge images for no reason
<ogra_> (you would have redundant stuff in all of them)
<gennro> that would be really redundant
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<gennro> hi
<silv3r_m00n> do any of the current tablets support ubuntu ? like samsung galaxy etc ?
<gennro> ubuntu touch or ubuntu desktop?
<DanWin> The current list of supported devices can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/
<silv3r_m00n> both are different ? I guess what use a tablet would be without touch ?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<tholu> official ubuntu touch for nexus out yet?
<ogra_> define official
<ogra_> the developer preview is definitely an official image
<tholu> for Nexus S
<tholu> Crespo
<DanWin> for Nexus S work is in progress, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/
<T-Macgnolia> I know I posted this already but i would really like some help with this. I am trying to build for the T-Mobile Galaxy Note 2. I am aware of the build for the n7100 Note 2 but it has different partition layouts from my device so I want to build for my device. I am currently getting this error http://pastebin.com/kTAAF4cU
<tholu> there is a port for nexus  ,, and i tried to install it but failed ,,  can u guys help
<ogra_> tholu, as DanWin said, the crespo port is marked as work in progress ...
<ogra_> conatct the porting person if you want to help ... or be patient until its done
<tholu> yeah but it has been ported   by xda developers,,,
<T-Macgnolia> I do not understand this
<T-Macgnolia> external/sqlite/dist/sqlite3.c:129881:11: warning: 'iS' may be used uninitialized in this function [-Wmaybe-uninitialized]
<T-Macgnolia> external/sqlite/dist/sqlite3.c:129873:13: note: 'iS' was declared here
<ogra_> thats just a warning, does no harm
<tholu> i tried installing and after rebooting it shows a black screen
<ogra_> tholu, what did you instrall ? did you get an image from the porting developer ?
<ogra_> there is no image for the crespo yet apparently
<ogra_> so whatever you install there will not work
<AlanBell> will the touch platform run any Qt app?
<AlanBell> like for example qtcreator?
<tholu> yeah
<Mrnerd> im having a problem with my make file for my kernel i get the error "make: *** No rule to make target "
<tholu> i tried installing and after rebooting it shows a black screen
<tholu> i tried installing ubuntu touch [port]to nexus s and after rebooting it shows a black screen  help!!
<DanWin> @Mrnerd, You can fix this by disabling the appropriate module in the makefile under device/[manufacturer]/[codename].
<Guest71478> Does anybody know if it is possible to emulate Ubuntu Touch in ubuntu?
<DanWin> @Mrnerd, can you give me the line above the one you coppied here
<tholu> ubuntu touch for nexus S
<Mrnerd> DanWin , "Install: /home/mrnerd/out/host/linux-x86/bin/acp"
<tholu> hgelo
<tholu> hello
<Guest71478> Anybody?
<thxlu> ubuntu touch for NEXUS S
<Mrnerd> ??
<DanWin> @Mrnerd, ok, somewhere above should be a line containing the module, which failed to build, maybe you have to scroll, because building continued a little bit with a parallel build.
<Mrnerd> ok give me a sec ill rerun and pastbin it in a pm to you is that alright?
<thxlu> i tried installing and after rebooting it shows a black screen'
<thxlu> anywho   pls help
<DanWin> ok
<Mrnerd> ty sir
<Mrnerd> can anyone help me with this
<Mrnerd> http://pastebin.com/s96vRFLs
<jo-erlend> Is there a page with can and can'ts for Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7?
<jholtom> When exactly does the ubuntu_chroot script get called at boot time?
<jholtom> anyone?
<ogra_> jo-erlend, see the release notes
<Uto> Hello all!
<ogra_> WHEEE !
<ogra_> hardware/samsung/exynos/multimedia/openmax/osal/Android.mk:
<ogra_> oos
<ogra_> oops even
<ogra_> MODVERSION: 10.1-20130303-UNOFFICIAL-i9100
<ogra_> Package complete: /home/ogra/datengrab/phablet-android/out/target/product/i9100/cm-10.1-20130303-UNOFFICIAL-i9100.zip
<ogra_> md5: 5948ddbc70995d65a756fb58b7374e72
<ogra_> thats what i wanted to paste :)
<Uto> lol
<ogra_> i wonder if it boots at all :)
<Uto> finger crossed... :)
<ogra_> hmm, doesnt booth with the phablet.zip, but i have an ubuntu logo in the recovery mode
 * ogra_ pulls a recent pahblet zip
<ogra_> *doesnt boot without
<Uto> ogra what about your init.rc?
<ogra_> well, i only changed the defaults as described in the Porting guide yet
<ogra_> downloading the filesystem now, that will take a while and then i'll try to sideload both images ... for now i'm thrilled that recovery seems to be the one i built :)
<ogra_> an ubuntu logo is definitely a good sign :)
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure it tries to exec ubuntu_chroot ... which will indeed fail without the ubuntu rootfs
<Uto> no ogra_
<Uto> no boot animation at all!
<ogra_> in recovery :)
<Uto> give me a pastebin of your init.rc from out folder
<ogra_> and its not an animation, its the background image
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5582319/ its the default ubuntu one
<ogra_> i'm not talking about the system though :) i'm in recovery mode ... there you have an ubuntu logo as wallpaper
<ajalkane> Anyone know what's the proper or canonical (no pun intended) way to use "standard" icons from QML in your apps? As an example, the "progression" arrow from ListItem
<ajalkane> Another stoopid question. How to make QML load .svg images? I only get Unsupported image format
<RobbyF> today's image looks like even more improvements
<IReboot> ogra_: I have a number of Ubuntu-Touch technical questions, any answers you could supply would be appreciated. Thanks in advance, see: http://pastebin.com/sAYmd8U6
<RobbyF> hey guys there is a gesture that brings up 'device info' in the top notification area
<RobbyF> but I can't replicate it
<RobbyF> any one know how
<RobbyF> nvm, think i got it.
<RobbyF> press and hold
<RobbyF> then release it pops up
<ogra_> IReboot, how about mailing that to the ubuntu-phone mailinglist ?
<IReboot> ogra_: I already had and on XDA but I have not had any responses, thanks anyways. See: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00642.html
<metalhead> hy ol folks
<Guest32159> anybody running ubuntu touch on moto razr xt910 with BMM
<mihahn> How can I mount the usb storage to my windows vista pc?
<mihahn> Anybody can help me?
<RobbyF> just sit tight. not a lot of chat at this time.
<RobbyF> you'll probably have to do it via ubuntu_chroot but i'm not sure if it's possible right now.
<mihahn> Thank you, I hope this can work
<mihahn> Can you imagine how to do that?
<matge> Can one point me to the ubuntu package, where the on-screen keyboard is in?
<OrokuSaki> I have an ota package for the hp touchpad compiled, and I can get into chroot.. but.. my screen just keeps initializing and ubuntu-session keeps restarting
<OrokuSaki> Does ION or OVERLAY have to be a yes in the Board file?
<mihahn> @matge What do you mean? Ubuntu touch or normal ubuntu? Because in Ubuntu Touch there is an onscreen keyboard
<matge> mihahn: I mean ubuntu touch
<matge> mihahn: I think I hit a bug, but I don't know which package to report against
<OrokuSaki> I can see a purple image on the screen for a split second
<matge> mihahn: Specifically: If I have TextEdit at the bottom of the MainView, activating the onscreen keyboard hides the TextView
<OrokuSaki> I like normal ubuntu.. 13.04  is fun.. Mono and Winforms is why I started that thread
<OrokuSaki> HardFloat with mono
<tecwizrd> I am working with a Nexus 7 and Ubuntu for tablets, would anyone like to answer a question or two about python-requests
<mihahn> But nobody can help me to mount the device via usb? I can't pull any files with adb pull, not working and I need some files from my sdcard! Any way?
<OrokuSaki> I think its not working because ubuntu-session is having problems with PID and tmpfs and 2.6.35 tenderloin kerne
<OrokuSaki> going to try 3.0.8
<jlgreer> Would anyone be willing to answer a question or two about python-requests
<OrokuSaki> count me out on python, brotha
<jlgreer> Np
<jlgreer> I just need a confirmation on a theory. I am trying to get phablet-tools installed and get the error that I need python-request, but it states it is not installable. I can get it from the online repository but wonder if it would be better to go up a verision with Ubuntu to 12.10 or higher.
<matge> I dont have  python-request on my system and I run phablet tools for some days now
<matge> btw. I'm running 12.10
<krabador> matge, what's the problem?
<matge> I was just answering to jlgreer
<krabador> matge, oh, excuse me.
<matge> Can one point me to the ubuntu touch package, where the onscreen keyboard is in?
<matge> That's my problem ;-)
<ogra_> matge, i think its maliit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview has no branch for it though
<morphis> ogra_, matge: it's maliit
<ogra_> i would guess its in the PPA somewhere, you should be able to pull the source package from there
<Walther> Any ideas if Netflix will be supported?
<ogra_> if someone provides an arm version
<Walther> As in, Ubuntu desktop version doesn't support netflix (or actually the other way round), but as ubuntu touch is built on Cyanogenmod android build, which has netflix properly running
<ogra_> ubuntu cant run android apps
<matge> ogra_: morphis: thanks
<morphis> matge: np
<OrokuSaki> Some where they mentioned being able to compile something into ubuntu that would allow it to run apk's
<OrokuSaki> dalvik stuff
<ogra_> i doubt that will happen, since the ubuntu rootfs would have to be massively hacked up for this
<ogra_> in the android layer only very basic hardware relared bits are running
<ogra_> *telayed
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *related
<MrNerd> why do i keep getting thiss error now?
<MrNerd> http://pastebin.com/4W3MLanE
<MrNerd> i just built the source no problem.. now im getting errors.
<MrNerd> can anyone help me please....
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd, 32bits or 64Bits ?
<MrNerd> 64bit i believe
<MrNerd> also when i brunch jewel i didnt get an output .zip file
<n-iCe> Where will be all the ports located to know on which phones is ubuntu phone working
<MrNerd> main site i think
<n-iCe> ubuntu.com ?
<Tigrouzen> -userdebugincluding
<n-iCe> Don't think
<Tigrouzen> remove this
<MrNerd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<MrNerd> remove from where?
<Tigrouzen> just brunch jewel
<MrNerd> same error Tig.
<MrNerd> yeah doesnt make a diffrence same error.
<n-iCe> thanks MrNerd
<MrNerd> no problem
<n-iCe> Not possible on my GS3 yet
<n-iCe> Will try later
<MrNerd> any idea whats causing this? it was just fine... i dont understand this..
<MrNerd> omac~!!
<MrNerd> help please!!
<MrNerd> http://pastebin.com/4W3MLanE
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd,
<Uto> hi there
<MrNerd> i built the source it was building fine i take  a nap and wake up its done but no output .zip file so i rerun brunch jewel getting the above error
<Uto> hey tigrouzen!!
<MrNerd> yes Tigrouzen
<Uto> how are you bro?
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd, wait maybe this can correct
<Uto> we done it!!! thanks a lot for your work!
<Uto> and your help
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd,  edit this bionic/libm/arm/e_pow.S
<Tigrouzen> Uto, hi yes TT tell me about
<Tigrouzen> Uto, how its goes ?
<Uto> nice, fast but no wifi!
<Uto> i'm trying to fix it!
<MrNerd> ok edit what sir?
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd, go to line 432 and change END(pow) > END(pow_neon)
<Uto> can someone help please
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/xv7YxczS
<Tigrouzen> Uto, its possible on kernel
<OrokuSaki> yep.. been doing that pow_neon a lot
<OrokuSaki> very bottom of the file
<OrokuSaki> for me
<Uto> tigrouzen, How?
<n-iCe> damn, would love to try a gs3 version
<Tigrouzen> Uto, best solution its make wifi as module an add on init.endv...rc   insmod /system/lib/modules/yourmodule
<Tigrouzen> Uto, on kernel config_wifi = m not = y
<MrNerd> wow...
<Tigrouzen> Uto, of course after system all ready mounted
<Uto> where can i find config_wifi?
<Uto> i have to do what you explain first?
<Tigrouzen> Uto, its an example but i dont know your hardware
<Tigrouzen> Uto, you push insmod line after mount system line
<Tigrouzen> Uto, what is your wifi module name on  device.mk ?
<Uto> did you look my pastebin?
<MrNerd> thanks guys be back in a few appreciate it alot
<Tigrouzen> hmm past your mk
<Tigrouzen> or zip your device folder
<Tigrouzen> upload
<Tigrouzen> your htc device folder only
<matge> Someone know his way with NetworkManager/nmcli? I have a working usb0 interface and I'd like NetworkManager to handle it (on the phone)
<matge> So I don't have to do "dhclient usb0" from the shell
<Uto> tigrouzen : http://d-h.st/FNh
<Uto> tigrouzen, you got it?
<IReboot>  /msg NickServ SET EMAIL rdvAndroid@gmail.com
<n-iCe> oops
<kumikumi> I'm having a problem updating my Ubuntu touch installation. I've tried to run "phablet-flash" command and I get: "Not enough space in /data, found 1.2G"
<kumikumi> I have a Galaxy Nexus
<kumikumi> I have no idea why it's full. Any way to wipe it clean?
<Tigrouzen> Uto,
<Uto> yes?
<Tigrouzen> system/core/llvm_config.mk b/core/llvm_config.mk
<Tigrouzen> comment line COMPILER_RT_CONFIG_EXTRA_STATIC_LIBRARIES := libcompiler-rt-extras
<Uto> # This allows us to use the superset of functionality that compiler-rt
<Uto> # provides to Clang (for supporting features like -ftrapv).
<Uto> COMPILER_RT_CONFIG_EXTRA_STATIC_LIBRARIES := libcompiler-rt-extras
<Uto> it's already in it!
<Tigrouzen> yes just add #
<Uto> ok
<Tigrouzen> #COMPILER_RT_CONFIG_EXTRA_STATIC_LIBRARIES := libcompiler-rt-extras
<Uto> building
<Uto> seems to be ok
<Uto> back in 10 mins
<Uto> you will be there tigrouzen?
<Tigrouzen> sure
<Uto> ok thx :)
<alex_fasching> did anybody get it running on a galaxy s2?
<omac> Here's a nice tablet to get it running on:  Teclast A11 Quad Core 1.10.1 Inch 1280*800 IPS capacitive multi-touch screen
<omac> 2.CPU:Allwinner A31 Cortex-A7 1.6GHz Quad Core 3.GPU:Power VR SGX544 8-core 4.OS:Android 4.1 5.Camera：Built in 236$US
<Uto> tigrouzen?
<Tigrouzen> es
<Uto> Import includes file: /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libnbaio_intermediates/import_includes
<Uto> make: *** Pas de règle pour fabriquer la cible « /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libwpa_client_intermediates/export_includes », nécessaire pour « /home/uto/Bureau/ubuntu/out/target/product/endeavoru/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/import_includes ». Arrêt.
<Uto> make: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....
<kumikumi> guys?
<kumikumi> gals?
<alex_fasching> i just built an image for galaxy s2 and the zip file contains only a system-dir and a boot.img file. Something went wrong, didn't it?
<kumikumi> did anybody else experience this "Not enough space in /data" error while attempting to phablet-flash their device?
<omac> kumikumi:  You have to realize how important it is to know what the current partitions are on your tablet/phone's internal storage and on your sdcard.
<omac> kumikumi:  read up on flashboot oem help
<omac> kumikumi:  fastboot commands http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/Android_Fastboot
<kumikumi> flashboot or fastboot ?
<omac> fastboot
<kumikumi> Alright. Is there a way to do a "clean install" on the device, that could maybe automatically create the appropriate partitions?
<omac> nvflash has a different way of doing this via a flash.cfg file, but it's roughly the same.  add/delete/format partitions.
<omac> readup "fastboot flashall"
<omac> it flashes 3 different image files to 3 different partitions, but you still need to prepare the different partitions with the correct partition sizes in advance.
<barbarrica> what's the preferred way to parse a json string in qml?
<dragonddev> oi
<omac> barbarrica:  https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Using_native_JSON
<omac> var jsObject = JSON.parse("{ \"foo\" : 1, }");   and var jsonString = JSON.stringify(foo, censor);
<jlgreer> anyone know if it is possible to connect ubuntu for tablets to secure wifi. I can not find a way within the system
<barbarrica> omac: thanks
<kumikumi> omac: The instructions at the Ubuntu wiki however lets me understand that I could just re-flash the device/install a daily image at any time using just the "phablet-flash" tool. Do I really have to know what kind of partitions are needed and create/specify them myself?
<lovzan> hi all
<lovzan> please i need to try the ubuntu touch os on vmware , iso link please
<lovzan> hello
<omac> I'm still not familiar with phablet-flash sorry.
<skfax> What are the various Ubuntu Touch files for (armel / boot-armel / phablet-armhf / recovery-armel / system-armel), and which do I need?
<omac> Kumikumi: fyi it would be good because it prevents you from installing image files on under-sized partitions. i.e. 200MB rom on a 90MB partition would be a bad thing.
<omac> skfax:  it depends on the device you want to install your ubuntu-phone on.
<omac> skfax: what phone do you have?
<skfax> omac: Nexus 4. Read a guide for Nexus 7 which recommended using boot-armel + armel + phablet-armhf
<omac> Did you follow these install instructions for your nexus 4:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<omac> skfax: r u there?
<skfax> omac: Sorry, was caught by a phonecall. I'm on Windows, so I cannot follow those instructions - but I've looked at http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-7-with-windows-mac-or-linux.html & http://www.addictivetips.com/android/install-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-nexus-devices-from-recovery/
<jake_> hey, has anyone run into the problem where the terminal readout is just <waiting for device>?
<MrNerd> hell everyone!
<govee> Couldn't change time zone by method in wiki but using  "dpkg-reconfigure tzdata" worked like a champ.
<omac> skfax:  the images for the nexus 7 are different from the nexus 4.
<omac> skfax:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/
<MrNerd> omac can you help me again http://pastebin.com/aSgkkpxy
<MrNerd> omac do we need all the mwc-demo?
<MrNerd> it says we need them
<MrNerd> im justnot sure if we need all of them.
<omac> skfax doesn't have a linux box to run phablet and everything from.
<omac> He just wants ubuntu on his nexus 4.
<MrNerd> oh
<omac> Nexus 4's codename is mako as mentioned here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<omac> skfax: r u there?
<skfax> omac: Yep, those are the files I need. And I'm using the mako ones. I was just wondering about the function of the different files - as there are 5 different, and it seems as if I only need 2-3
<omac> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<omac> sorry I thought I was at touch preview from current.
<omac> the other link was bit older
<omac> the recipe of the link from liliputing is ok.
<omac> just follow it with the mako images instead.
<MrNerd> omac can you help me again http://pastebin.com/aSgkkpxy
<MrNerd> when your free
<omac> use the fastboot for your os.  fastboot devices should list your nexus 4.  If it does then you can proceed with everything on that recipe you mentioned.
<omac> MrNerd.
<MrNerd> yes sir?
<omac> why is it that you have everything in your ~ (home directory)?
<MrNerd> it just did it like that.
<MrNerd> im newish to this
<MrNerd> its working fine..i just keep getting these random errors now..
<omac> /home/mrnerd/android/system is where you should start with everything.
<MrNerd> its to late now..
<omac> I thought the out dir should have been /home/mrnerd/android/system/out
<MrNerd> thats not the issue
<omac> anyways for the next time you'll know.
<MrNerd> the issue is the random errors..
<MrNerd> thank you...
<omac> you got warnings.  ignore those.
<MrNerd> idk how..
<MrNerd> --ignore?
<conrad_> When i try to do phablet-flash -b i get this: Error while excetuting adb push /home/conrad/Hentede filer/phablet-flash/95/quantal-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip the bootloader is unlocked and rom is rooted
<MrNerd> debug on?
<conrad_> yep
<conrad_> i get the same output in terminal as "adb" would give, and then the error
<MrNerd> replug the phone in
<MrNerd> can you use adb
<MrNerd> ?
<MrNerd> or just put it on the phone
<MrNerd> using the usb cord.
<omac> http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/31441/1/libcopybit/copybit_c2d.cpp
<matge> Is there a signal in QML that I get when a Page becomes visible (pushed to the top of PageStack?)
<MrNerd> yes omac?
<omac> the compiler switches should be right for the build so you can't ignore these errors.  It seems that you have older sources.
<conrad_> adb devices return device id and adb root return "adbd is already running as root
<omac> the link I provided seems to have corrected the errors you showed me.
<OrokuSaki> when I run qml-phone-shell I get this.. ASSERT: "eglBindAPI(EGL_OPENGL_ES_API) == EGL_TRUE" in file screen.cc, line 73 Aborted
<OrokuSaki> anyone got an idea?
<omac> It means you're missing your open gl es .so file for your device.
<omac> It can't load the ndk .so and call the function it wanted.
<omac> ndk is just another name for jni.
<conrad_> anyone know if it is possible to push the files manually and run the installer on the device?
<OrokuSaki> Hmm.. I compiled everything..  Anyway I can force it to build.. I have USE_OPENGL_RENDERER := true
<OrokuSaki> BOARD_EGL_CFG := device/hp/tenderloin/egl.cfg
<omac> anytime your java/android code calls low-level stuff, the low level stuff is declared with the key word "native" in the java/android code. then you need to load the .so/.dll file from within your .jar/.apk file.
<OrokuSaki> copy the .so file over from android?
<OrokuSaki> or compile it in ubuntu
<OrokuSaki> thanks by the way, low on sleep
<OrokuSaki> =)
<omac> you compiled it fine because the .so was in the path for the linker, but at runtime, the .so has to be in the runtime path usually in the .apk if it's an app.
<OrokuSaki> this is what I get when I run ubuntu-session.. well, qml-phone-shell... that is supposed to drive the display according to a thread I read
<omac> if it's the android  os itself, it's in the PATH. or LD_..PATH.
<OrokuSaki> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg00367.html
<OrokuSaki> That is where I read it..
<omac> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/path/to/library/"
<conrad_> hmm anyone know how to install, when i do phablet-flash -b i get this "Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.31   -a" and the rest of the output from adb, if  i do a manually push i get the same
<OrokuSaki> hmm okay I will try that
<OrokuSaki> I did the bzr api-platform hybris stuff
<OrokuSaki> I thought for sure that would do it =)
<omac> yeah you need two libs .so in your path to be there fo rthis to go away.
<omac> yes api-platform and hybris...2 .so/.dll files
<OrokuSaki> on the android side or the ubuntu_chroot side?
<OrokuSaki> I have those 2 dll's built
<bla> Hello.
<OrokuSaki> they are integrated into my otapackage now
<bla> I wonder how usable is Ubuntu on Nexus7 for a linux geek (and a security freak)
<OrokuSaki> I see libEGL.so libubuntu_application_api.so in /system/lib
<OrokuSaki> in android
<omac> OrokuSaki:  hybris and platform-api are 3rd party stuff that ubuntu uses to make the api feel like standard linux'ish os.  Remember some of this android stuff is tweaked for embedded profiles more than standard pc profiles.  Ubuntu-phone and Ubuntu-touch, Mer/Meego are starting to blur those lines because they are using that hybris stuff/platform-api stuff too in order to make it more linuxy and less embedded'ish.
<bla> Is it possible to create a pretty much trusted environment? Locked when not used (pin), encrypted drive (password - long), etc?
<MrNerd> ok so i replaced it omac.. anyway i can check if its the right source before keep doing this?
<OrokuSaki> sup nerd
<MrNerd> yo oroku?
<OrokuSaki> yo
<MrNerd> what it do ?
<bcurtiswx> qml timers: I want to call it multiple times and sometimes it will be called before a previous one ends. Seems it only likes being called once, what am I not understanding about this?
<OrokuSaki> trying to build on tenderloing? you?
<MrNerd> porting to the evo lte..
<OrokuSaki> ahh ok
<MrNerd> for the past 3 days..
<OrokuSaki> me too... I am so close!
<MrNerd> yeah gonna worth it!
<MrNerd> me also i built it but it didnt give me a zip..
<MrNerd> building now.
<OrokuSaki> omax, please! pretty please! should I run the export ld_library in ubuntu? so the ubuntu-chroot can see these .so's?
<omac> OrokuSaki: no.  search for other .so files on your android device.
<omac> plunk your new .so files there.
<omac> no need to add a new export or ld_library_path.
<omac> Mr. Nerd did you check that source had those diffs to make those narrow conversion errors go away?
<omac> adb shell
<omac> find . -name "*.so" -print
<omac> wherever these are...just push them there.
<omac> adb push your.so /system/lib
<omac> I'm guessing.
<MrNerd> omac yes  i did i replaced it with the new one so the errors are gone now.
<OrokuSaki> so copy the actual android .so's from it's system over to the ubuntu touch /system? Look for missing .so's?
<omac> adb push that .so where it expects it to be.
<omac> hang on
<omac> you mentioned:  I see libEGL.so libubuntu_application_api.so in /system/lib
<OrokuSaki> I have my libEGL.so in my /system/lib
<omac> they were already there?
<omac> did you put them there?
<OrokuSaki> built from ubuntu-touch in the otapackage
<omac> Or did the ubuntu build put them there?
<OrokuSaki> so they were there when I installed my .zip
<omac> ok.
<OrokuSaki> I didn't have to place them there after installing
<omac> put them in the same spot and it should work.
<OrokuSaki> so overwrite my libEGL.so from android 4.2.1 to Ubuntu Touch 4.2.1 ?
<OrokuSaki> glad I talked to you =)
<OrokuSaki> here we go
<MrNerd> yeah omac is a god
<omac> I'm not a god.
<MrNerd> fuckin love this guy
<OrokuSaki> I will send you a beer
<omac> I'm an ubuntu touch newbie.
<omac> pls don't
<MrNerd> really?
<MrNerd> how do you repo commit?
<MrNerd> i want the latest source
<omac> if you still have issues you might want to put the egl.so in ./system/lib/egl/libEGL_tegra.so ./system/lib/egl/libGLES_android.so ./system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_tegra.so ./system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_tegra.so
<omac> that's where they are for the vegabean rom that scanno made.
<omac> scanno is a rom god
<MrNerd> nice.
<omac> I'm just trying to learn everything how he built it so that I can get this ubuntu phone/touch stuff on my advent vega as soon as possible.
<omac> It's decent enough hardware: dual-core with tegra2 gl chipset on it.
<MrNerd> yeah  no one wanted to port the evo lte
<MrNerd> so im doing it.
<MrNerd> i have small knowledge of linux from using backtrack
<MrNerd> i forget alot..and i can semi read C
<MrNerd> and Java
<MrNerd> just cant code
<omac> backtrack rocks.  I remember seeing pirni
<MrNerd> im a  failure.
<MrNerd> im pretty proudi got this going
<MrNerd> with minimum help.
<omac> YOu have coding in your blood if you're hanging out on #ubuntu-touch :)
<MrNerd> i must lol since i semi understand lol
<MrNerd> i always wanted to learn to code..
<omac> here you are freenode'ing :)
<omac> I need to go get some groceries or my wife's going to kill me.
<MrNerd> i made a simple program that converts your age  from years to days... just couldnt learn how to add leap years
<MrNerd> lol
<MrNerd> i know how that feels omac
<MrNerd> my childrens mother gets mad because i let the kids tear the house up lol
<MrNerd> AdamOutler you porting?
<MrNerd> omac, can i use git commit on my .repo folder?
<omac> If it's your own repository sure, but don't commit to someone else's repo unless they have been warned first.
<omac> gotta go
<MrNerd> ok see ya
<DanWin> Hello, when flashing my ported image with clockworkmod to my device, I get the following error: about to run program [/temp/backuptools.sh] with 2 args
<DanWin> script result was [/system]
<DanWin> I:Can't format unknown volume: /external_sd
<DanWin> I:Can't format unknown volume: /emmc
<DanWin> Can somebody tell me what I have to do, to fix this?
<MrNerd> did you set the nosuid?
<MrNerd> or change it to setuid
<DanWin> yes, I did.
<MrNerd> hmm
<MrNerd> take your card out put it back in
<MrNerd> and try it agai.
<MrNerd> flash it withthe phablet- tools?
<DanWin> how can I flash it with the phablet-tools, I manually made a port for my device?
<MrNerd> oh i see what your saying.
<MrNerd> ummm then it might be the install script
<MrNerd> backuptools.sh
<DanWin> so far I already am, but where is the problem in the backuptools.sh, should I flash the stockfirmware back and not flash /system and try again?
<MrNerd> what was the full error?
<MrNerd> llowing error: about to run program [/temp/backuptools.sh] with 2 args
<MrNerd>     /tmp/backuptool.sh: line 51: check_prereq: not found
<mainerror> ogra_, are there plans to split the mailing lists into "Ubuntu Phone application development" and "Ubuntu Phone porting"?
<popey> mainerror: yes
<mainerror> Ah, thank god. :)
<popey> but initially the split will be to have a separate list for core apps development
<mainerror> That's fine too.
<MrNerd> DanWin how long did it take to build your zip?
<DanWin> only building the zip takes about one or two minutes, but the whole compiling took more than an hour.
<MrNerd> oh alright
<MrNerd> they should add like a clock to the compiles..
<DanWin> what do you mean with that?
<MrNerd> like how long its been compiling for along side the compile like an ETA
<MrNerd> or something.
<MrNerd> i like to know how long its been
<DanWin> ok, then a compiler-clock would be useful, but only if all compiles in one time and you don't have to fix makefiles like me.
<MrNerd> yeah
<OrokuSaki> same error.. I noticed my adreno firmware files were missing so I added it
<OrokuSaki> I noticed my board file is missing this.. maybe it will help ENABLE_WEBGL := true
<David> Hi , I am new here , i have one question: I have Samsung Galaxsy III I9300, as there is no image for this phone , i want to start porting , This phone is supported by CyanogenMod, so if i just follow the porting guide , will it work ?
<DanWin> @David, probably yes, but sometimes you can run into issues while compiling, if this is the case, ask here for help.
<tassadar_> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices at the bottom, somebody's already porting for that phone
<tassadar_> I think they had some problems (?)
<David> yeah, they say that :  "not currently possible yet", but i will try to compile :) Thank you anyway ;)
<knut_> hey
<knut_> hi, i just installed ubuntu-touch. can it be used? Music, videos anything. :)
<knut_> does ubuntu-touch have a userguide?
<acke> is it possible to change the timezone?
<blessedmonkey> Is there an Ubuntu Touch image available for Galaxy Note 2?
<dank101> yes
<dank101> but broken
<dank101> highly
<skfax> omac: Thanks for the help :) Got Ubuntu set up and played around a bit. Now back to Android ^.^
<acke> how to reboot fone now?? running ubuntu on xperia s.. :P
<OrokuSaki> Okay.. I screen now stays up, and qml-phone-shell stays running.. but nothing appears on the screen =(
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/JJyyVBmH
<OrokuSaki> Still compiling with webgl added to my board file
<OrokuSaki> It could be because its qml is running twice and now that it stays up I cannot end it..
<OrokuSaki> it just runs again
<OrokuSaki> I guess dbus runs it...
<frankencode> does anybody now if readonly properties in qml behave somehow more performant?
<bl4de> sera :)
<bl4de> oops, this is a international chat, hi :)
<OrokuSaki> if [ "$device" == "tenderloin" ]; then     services="/etc/tablet-services"
<OrokuSaki> only /etc/tablet-services does not exist
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, its just for service
<OrokuSaki> anyone know if this file should exist?
<OrokuSaki> Hi Tig
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, same Phone service, but you know like Tablet dont have some time 3g then on Tablet service wich different hardware you got example 3g module service or not
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, you can add service like gps,broadband....
<OrokuSaki> If I leave ubuntu-session as default, then ubuntu-session will run, but my screen is blank.. according to my log ubuntu-session quits on line  122
<OrokuSaki> done < "$services"
<OrokuSaki> is that line
<Tigrouzen> look at your dmesg log
<OrokuSaki> so... update-rc.d add tablet-service default
<OrokuSaki> something like that?
<Tigrouzen> and on adb shell without chroot look at ps command wich program runing
<Tigrouzen> pastbin
<OrokuSaki> ok! brb gotta reboot the device
<MrNerd> hey tig~~
<Tigrouzen> i found the big problem with qt its litlle program on apt choice qt4 or qt5 default lib
<Tigrouzen> just install qt4-default for qt4lib or qt5-default to get libqt5
<Tigrouzen> MalMen,
<Tigrouzen> MrNerd, ^^
<dank101> Hey hashcode
<Hashcode> alo
<dank101> wassup
<Hashcode> busy busy
<Hashcode> setup up wiki pages in CM for recently merged devices, etc.
<OrokuSaki> extracting rootfs.. 5 min
<dank101> cool
<dank101> im making ubuntu inception inception
<OrokuSaki> Tigrouzen: http://pastebin.com/ST9nzVHh Thanks!
<Tigrouzen> OrokuSaki, program runing ok now look at dmesg
<Tigrouzen> abd shell dmesg > logdmesg
<OrokuSaki> http://pastebin.com/sB44uzsE
<OrokuSaki> Attempting to enable pixel_mdp_clk before setting its rate. Set the rate first!?
<Tigrouzen> there's no surfaceflinger
<Tigrouzen> its look erro on kernel
<fmunozs> any one knows where is code for the ubuntu phone  ui?
<Tigrouzen> try to find same hardware ubuntu ported and compare with program like meld in mach_msm folder
<Tigrouzen> you need kernel patch
<OrokuSaki> Gracias! Tigrouzen!
<OrokuSaki> 3.0.8 from jcsullins
<OrokuSaki> wasn't really finished
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-24
<vthompson> ahayzen, a lot will need to be changed when grilo is removed. I'm sure this won't be missed while testing.
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep :)
<popey> ahayzen: approved https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1276170/+merge/207810
<ahayzen> popey, thanks vthompson ^^
<vthompson> popey, ahayzen top approved. Thx
<ahayzen> popey, will dpm be updating his device throughout MWC?
<popey> I don't know. I'll ask him when I see him.
<vthompson> popey, could you triage this bug and possibly review the MP I have for it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1283848
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283848 in Ubuntu Terminal App "New Terminal app on phone (r0.5.38) does not show Panels and Settings icons" [Undecided,New]
<popey> vthompson: confirmed
<vthompson> popey, sergiusens, looks like the MP has merged. Sergio you can fire again :)
<sergiusens> vthompson, already building :-)
<sergiusens> vthompson, btw, if you don't mind merging line 11 into your change?
<sergiusens> for the terminal
<sergiusens> both have the same destination
<vthompson> Will do
<popey> sergiusens: i just tried to use "click-buddy --dir fix-1283848-add-icons-cmake/"
<popey> and pushed the click to the device (and then copied the plugins folder from an older release in) but the app just white screens
<popey> am I missing a step?
<sergiusens> popey, I didn't fix the hack if this is terminal, music or files
<popey> ah, its terminal
<popey> of course, i forgot
<sergiusens> popey, we agreed to move the plugin compilation in tree
<sergiusens> like reminders
<popey> yeah
<popey> memoryfail
<ahayzen> popey, i forgot did we have an eta for the new mediascanner? or is there a blueprint i can track?
<popey> ahayzen: that's a jhodapp question
<popey> will find out and let you know
<ahayzen> popey, is he doing the media-hub and mediascanner?
<popey> ya
<sergiusens> he's doing the hub
<sergiusens> not sure about scanner
<ahayzen> popey, awesome :)
<popey> added to to-do
<vthompson> James Henstridge  was doing the scanner QML bindings originally
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<popey> ack
<ahayzen> vthompson, ah yes tht name seems familiar
<sergiusens> didn't you guys talk about this same thing on Friday :-P
<sergiusens> ?
<ahayzen> probably
<vthompson> I don't recall being part of that discussion, but my memory has failed me before
<ahayzen> vthompson, think it was just between me popey and sergiusens
<sergiusens> on #ubuntu-app-devel
 * popey runs ap
<ahayzen> vthompson, has ur Songs tab been renamed to 'Music'?
<vthompson> ahayzen, I'll check. That sounds like part of the change Michael Spencer made
<ahayzen> vthompson, yep thts wht i'm thinking
<ahayzen> vthompson, i see the issue
<ahayzen> vthompson, i'll put up a patch
<popey> I do so enjoy our sunday evenings together ☻
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> vthompson, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-songs-tab-name/+merge/207850
<vthompson> ahayzen, approved and top approved. good catch
<ahayzen> thanks
<sergiusens> one more build then
<vthompson> sergiusens, yes please :)
<popey> hmm, autopilot fail
 * sergiusens waits for merge
 * popey reboots and runs again.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6984692/
<popey> anyone seen that before?
<ahayzen> popey, nope
<popey> hmm
 * popey re-runs
<ahayzen> popey, is tht even coming from us?
<popey> gnnn
<popey> ok, same error
 * popey files bug to track it
<ahayzen> :/
<ahayzen> popey, how are we running tests with the new click buddy etc?
<popey> this was with the image made by sergiusens
<popey> i downloaded from the store, so would be the image landing on end user phones
<sergiusens> popey, that's autopilot
<popey> ap broken?
<popey> why haven't i seen this before?
<sergiusens> popey, sort of, yes
<sergiusens> popey, should be fixed if tests are python3
<ahayzen> ah yes
<popey> filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1283868 anyway
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283868 in Ubuntu Music App "music-app rev 356 fails AP test on image 205 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<popey> feel free to re-assign
<popey> sergiusens: my problem is if I push this we'll get AP failure on QA overnight, right?
<sergiusens> popey, I'd file that against autopilot
<popey> ok
<sergiusens> popey, and yes
<popey> done
<sergiusens> popey, I'd disable the test for now
<popey> hmm
<popey> no, I'd rather not do that
<sergiusens> did it work before?
<popey> I haven't seen this error before
<ahayzen> sergiusens, popey Jenkins is passing?
<popey> and I do not fancy the wrath of QA from the ill-recommended disabling of tests
<popey> ahayzen: i suspect it may fail if I let 356 through
<sergiusens> ahayzen, yeah; but it's a different code path
<ahayzen> ah i see
<sergiusens> ahayzen, the jenkins tests are useles IMO, they run on desktop
<popey> ☹
<ahayzen> :/
<popey> which is one reason why I'm always keen on running them on-device before publishing
<popey> I'll chase the ap problem up with balloons tomorrow
<popey> uh, later today
<ahayzen> cool
<ahayzen> heh perspective
<popey> lemme play with the app
<popey> tell you what (unrelated) - we should have /home/phablet/Pictures exposed as DCIM or whatever it is photo apps look for
<sergiusens> popey, I have to run for a bit; jenkins is building latest music if you want to give it a spin
<popey> sergiusens: I'm going to publish 356
<sergiusens> popey, if you decide to run ap against it and it's ok; I'll post/publish
<popey> I will leave next rev till tomorrow
<sergiusens> ack
<sergiusens> I'll put it up on the store later tonight
<popey> k
<popey> thanks vthompson ahayzen sergiusens
<ahayzen> thanks popey
<popey> published 356
<basketball> do yo have to pay to develop apps for ubuntu
<vthompson> basketball, Nope! Have a look at http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/
<vthompson> You can write apps and push them to the app store for free and fairly quickly--they do need to be reviewed
<basketball> i dont have ubuntu touch but i am thinking about flashing it does it void warrenty
<vthompson> basketball, I'm not sure if flashing voids the warranty. You should be able to reflash with your provider's ROM and it shouldn't have an impact on your warranty.
<basketball> but if the device breaks before i can reflash
<vthompson> basketball, also there's an emulator you can use if you run 14.04. That's all you probably need to test out your app.
<basketball> what language is the app written in
<vthompson> If you have a Nexus 4 it's incredibly easy to flash to Ubuntu Touch
<basketball> nexus 7
<basketball> 2013
<vthompson> QML (Qt5 and Javascript) and HTML5,
<basketball> i only know c++
<vthompson> Currently the 2013 N7 is not supported: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<basketball> it will be for 14.04 though right
<vthompson> I'm not sure
<vthompson> I'm just a developer, I'm not really in the know about such things
<RAOF> Native Qt5 (ie: C++) is also supported.
<basketball> i only know c++
<basketball> can i still develop
<RAOF> Yes.
<vthompson> Qt5 is a C++ platform. You'd have to learn some of the Qt specific features that are used. But, I'd recommend considering QML as your target language. It's not too hard to learn and the API docs are pretty good.
<basketball> do you guys have ubuntu touch installed
<vthompson> on an Nexus 4, yes
<basketball> how stable is it
<vthompson> I haven't had any stability issues.
<basketball> are there good apps
<vthompson> You have a few options and can either install a stable version or a developer version. I run the developer version and upgrade every few days. Some times there are glitches, but overall I rarely have issues
<basketball> are there good apps
<vthompson> Yes
<Guest92028> hi
<Guest92028> ubnutu touch system requiremnets
<dholbach> good morning
<shuduo> dholbach: morning :)
<chetan> where to download ubuntu for android?
<chetan> ubuntu set up for android. . .
<shuduo> dholbach: hasn't forthcoming app showdown contest 2014 officially announce?
<dholbach> hi shuduo
<dholbach> shuduo, no, it'll be announce on the 26th
<dholbach> so we still need to figure some small bits out
<shuduo> dholbach: got it.
<ara> bzoltan1, ping
<shuduo> i reported a but for ubuntu-keyboard https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1283975, actually dev branch with some manual tunning works good.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283975 in ubuntu-keyboard "ubuntu-keyboard shows white blank after set Chinese" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Bartender Day! :-D
<ogra> om26er, is that a normal 4.4 install ? not anything like dualboot installed ?
<om26er> ogra, yeah, normal. I flash it clean with image from developers.android.com
<om26er> rather .google.com
<om26er> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> weird
<WebVisitor-0> Hello
<om26er> ogra, i am now downloading image 206 to be sure
<ogra> k
<WebVisitor-0> I have a question regarding ubuntu's compatibility with multitouch overlays
<ogra> worst case you can flash recovery and boot images manually (from cdimage via fastboot) that wuill definitelyl force the device to upgrade
<WebVisitor-0> I'm planning on using ubuntu as the interface for a multitouch table
<WebVisitor-0> Any idea if I should expect any errors or bugs?
<WebVisitor-0> The drivers for the overlay support linux, but would it work on ubuntu?
<popey> JamesTait: is it possible to go back multiple versions with the "back to previous published" button?
<popey> JamesTait: music-app 356 is published, I want to go to 329 via 350
<JamesTait> popey, I don't know, but let me see if Ican figure it out from the code.
<popey> thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTai1> popey, we think it should be possible, so long as both the versions you want to revert to were previously published. :)
<popey> JamesTait: yes, rolling back twice worked, thanks
<JamesTait> popey, thanks, I'll feed that back for future reference. :)
<didrocks> thanks popey, JamesTait!
<xplt> Do I need to create a new emulator instance every day [i.e. how often is it being updated]?
<bzoltan1> ping ara
<om26er> tsdgeos, it this the right time to start reporting bug for new-scopes branch? or shall i wait for that to first land in ubuntu ?
<tsdgeos> om26er: you can report them sure
<tsdgeos> om26er: but make sure you specify it's on the new-scopes branch that is happening please
<om26er> tsdgeos, sure will do.
<ara> bzoltan1, pong
<bzoltan1> ara: shoot
<ara> bzoltan1, just about the email I sent you on Friday and that I followed up with kalikiana earlier before
<ara> bzoltan1, that's why I pinged you
<OttOmanTR> Where can I see currently available apps for Ubuntu Touch? Any market like web site?
<popey> OttOmanTR: not yet, but there's a nice app for it... https://gist.github.com/rschroll/8952015
<OttOmanTR> umm so apps.ubuntu.com will be used but filtered for ubuntu touch, right?
<popey> i dont know if that is the plan
<kenvandine> renato, https://developer.gnome.org/libecal/stable/libecal-e-cal-util.html#e-cal-util-generate-alarms-for-comp
<pmcgowan> OttOmanTR, there will be a nice website sometime soon
<kenvandine> renato, that lets you specify a start and end
<OttOmanTR> pmcgowan: ok
<kenvandine> renato, and when you create the alarm, you can set_repeat on it with duration and interval
<aquarius> kalikiana, ping.
<aquarius> kalikiana, new complaint: indexes in u1db-qt don't work if you have more than one field in your index expression :(
<kenvandine> https://developer.gnome.org/libecal/stable/ECalComponent.html#e-cal-component-alarm-set-repeat
<kenvandine> renato, ^^
<aquarius> kalikiana, I wish you hadn't implemented all the index stuff yourself and had done it the way the reference impl does it instead :(
<renato> kenvandine, ok thanks, I will check this
<pmcgowan> renato, kenvandine who works on qtorganizer-eds
<pmcgowan> or is that what you are talking about
<renato> pmcgowan, me
<pmcgowan> renato, did you see the alarm bug I entered fir?
<pmcgowan> fri
<pmcgowan> bug #1283236
<ubot5> bug 1283236 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarms are triggered in UTC tz despite saving in local tz" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283236
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i noticed that too :)
<renato> pmcgowan, I will work on that
<pmcgowan> renato, thanks not sure where the issue resides
<renato> pmcgowan, this alarm support on indicator was released last week?
<pmcgowan> renato, yes in proposed builds
<pmcgowan> renato, charles released a bunch of code to make it work
<renato> pmcgowan, nice I will test this
<kalikiana> aquarius: I think you do know python is totally different to qml and there's no obvious approach short of copying the C code and getting a horrible API
<kalikiana> aquarius: is this tested with latest trunk fixes in place? and, examples code?
<aquarius> kalikiana, I'm just putting together an example. I'm testing it with whatever's currently *packaged*, rather than compiling my own u1db because real users don't do that :)
<kalikiana> (and it did not help that kevin knew as much python as you know C++…)
<kalikiana> aquarius: fair enough, I can do a test run for you, I just need to see that it wasn't already fixed :-)
<kalikiana> if you haven't seen, we have a second C++ dev finally
<aquarius> kalikiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6987355/
<aquarius> kalikiana, switch between the two U1DB.Querys with the toolbar
<aquarius> note that the one-item query works fine
<aquarius> but the two-item query returns docs that it shouldn't match
<aquarius> (also, that a query only returns fields that you indexed, not a whole document, but you already know about that bug and have a branch on hold to fix it :))
<nik90> renato, pmcgowan: I talked to zsombi this morning who mentioned that the alarms API takes the time given by clock app and passed it to EDS without any modifications.
<nik90> renato: so can you check on the EDS end what timezone it requires as the input
<nik90> renato: I suspect that's where the issue lies.
<pmcgowan> nik90, which is a full date object, renato is looking
<nik90> pmcgowan: yes
<pmcgowan> could still be in i-dt I suppose, there is logic to check if an alarm is outstanding
<nik90> pmcgowan, renato: Btw I am tracking alarm daily usage blocker bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bugs?field.tag=dogfooding-blocker
<pmcgowan> nik90, excellent
<pmcgowan> almost there, finally
<nik90> pmcgowan: yes
<kalikiana> aquarius: how to approach the behavior of the returned fields is still under discussion, we have two new ideas including explicitly indicating it in the query and using a version bump for the change - the later might be a way to change abi without breaking anything that's not modified and without adding any "clutches"
<aquarius> kalikiana, I don't mind how it happens, I just mind *that* it happens. I should not have to index every field in my document just to get them back from a query :)
<kalikiana> though it sort of kicked lose a huge api discussion in the whole sdk and thus I took a break from that
<aquarius> kalikiana, but I'm more worried today about the error exhibited by the pastebin above -- if I have a two-item query expression, the query doesn't actually do any filtering and just returns every document.
<kalikiana> aquarius: sure. just keep in mind we actually have people using it who would jump to your throat if they knew you want to break their stuff
<aquarius> kalikiana, definitely, and I understand that completely -- a version bump seems like the way forward here, because the existing broken way is indeed incompatible with the actual proper way. This is what version bumps are for.
<kalikiana> (I'll try your paste in a jiffy I'm waiting for a fresh bzr clone to test with)
<kalikiana> aquarius: yeah the version seems like the cleanest way. just we don't really facilitate versions at all otherwise so I'd better not stumble into a booby trap
<sergiusens> cjwatson, tedg hey, mzanetti just pointed me to bug 1251635
<ubot5> bug 1251635 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "drop version numbers from users' .desktop file names" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251635
<sergiusens> where the idea of a short id is discussed
<sergiusens> I don't thing changing the APP_ID is what was wanted;
<sergiusens> instead, the desktop file that was generated
<sergiusens> as in if app_id=com.ubuntu.camera_camera_1.0 -> desktop == com.ubuntu.camera_camera.desktop (or something of the sort)
<tedg> sergiusens, Yes
<tedg> sergiusens, Not sure what you're asking for :-)
<tedg> sergiusens, We've discussed this with the Unity folks and the long term solution is that they need a click hook for getting the data they need.
<tedg> sergiusens, Using the fallback desktop files that we've put there for other desktops isn't really a good solution.
<sergiusens> if you've discussed it already fine
<tedg> That all being said, I think it might be useful for other desktops to have the shortened desktop files.  But it's not a priority to get done :-)
<mzanetti> tedg: but, those fallback desktop files for other desktops will suffer the same issues
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> they are just useless for anything else except listing the *current* state of the directory and launching them. you can't cache them, you can't link them or anything
<mzanetti> as an upgrade of the app will break it
<tedg> Well, you can list all the apps to run.
<mzanetti> yeah... so the same as we have in unity8 right now
<mzanetti> you can launch those click app from the apps scope, but they won't work in the launcher or a "favorties" or most used "scope" or the like
<tedg> But anyway, it's a bit of a change as we have to put more information in the desktop with X- properties to ensure we can sync properly and all that.
<tedg> I started a branch for it, but it's not trivial.
<tedg> Everyone in the entire world is suddenly going to agree that Unity 8 is the best, and use it, right?  ;-)
<mzanetti> ok... solves the problem to an extend where we only have to implement all the workarounds in unity8
<kalikiana> aquarius: to clarify, what in the example are you (not) seeing
<kalikiana> I see two rows in the first, three in the second
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I don't know what you're asking for either; I already added the short-app-id facility to click
<tedg> Perhaps we could put it in a different package so that it only ends up on desktop builds, save some CPU time/space on the smaller devices.
<tedg> (the click hook to build those files)
<popey> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click-update-manager/+bug/1256797
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1256797 in click-update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update manager shows multiple copies of same app, different version" [Undecided,New]
<popey> can you confirm that?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it's ok; tedg and mzanetti took it from here...
<mzanetti> sergiusens: cjwatson: actually... /me still thinks the version number doesn't belong in the appid
<aquarius> kalikiana, if you look at the definition of the queries, you'll see that one of them is ["show"] and the other is ["show", "*"] -- that is, they should both return just the 2 "show" documents and not the one "hide" document
<pmcgowan> popey, need to load latest
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I'm not changing the app-id.  End of story
<cjwatson> mzanetti: Use the short-app-id if you don't need the version
<popey> pmcgowan: running 206 here fwiw
<aquarius> kalikiana, but the two-item query is ignoring that it says ["show", "*"] and is acting as though it says ["*","*"] -- that is, it doesn't actually act as a query at all!
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I am absolutely not risking breaking existing code
<tedg> mzanetti, I think that it belongs very solidly in the lower levels of the plumbing to make them tight and predictable.  In the higher levels (click scope, unity, etc.) that should be hidden from the user.
<kalikiana> aquarius: d'oh. you're right.
<mzanetti> cjwatson: sure, I get that you don't want to change it, I probably wouldn't want to that either in your situation, just saying, the short-app-id doesn't solve the problem.
<cjwatson> mzanetti: Why not?
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I mean, obviously any hooks where it matters need to change as well
<mzanetti> cjwatson: because we need to get to the information of the .desktop file
<kalikiana> aquarius: I'm pondering what other than the number of fields affects it. it would seem ridiculous if that's the only factor
<cjwatson> mzanetti: But removing the version number from the app-id is exactly what the short-app-id is; if removing the version number from the app-id directly solved your problem, then using the short-app-id would also solve your problem
<cjwatson> mzanetti: So I don't even slightly understand why you're continuing to push on the question of the app-id definition
<aquarius> kalikiana, I do not know.
<cjwatson> mzanetti: The hook that generates the desktop file symlinks should just change to use the short-app-id
<cjwatson> (if it hasn't already)
<mzanetti> cjwatson: oh... that's a different story then...
<mzanetti> I didn't know that would be possible
<cjwatson> mzanetti: That was the whole point of introducing the short-app-id!
<cjwatson> It was just a two-part fix, that's all, and the second part isn't mine
<mzanetti> ah. ok... understood now
<kalikiana> aquarius: I'm incorporating it into the unit tests, if I know what the pattern is I'll file a bug
<kalikiana> *once
<aquarius> kalikiana, ok
<aquarius> for now I shall have to just not use indexes and do it by hand :(
<aquarius> kalikiana, no, I can't even do it by hand, because U1db.Query doesn't have an onItemsInserted signal handler even though it's a ListModel :(
<kalikiana> aquarius: you sure that's part of the interface? it's a QAbstractListModel and not necessarily whatever ListModel in QML is
<kalikiana> aquarius: how about onDocumentsChanged or onResultsChanged?
<aquarius> kalikiana, aha! that sounds useful. I'll look into those!
<kalikiana> it may give you all items, not only the new ones, but should work for you
<kalikiana> (I think I'm close to finding the bug in the unit test, but still unsure what exactly causes it)
<charles_> nik90: ping
<frazz> Hey Everyone, is there a release date for Ubuntu Touch? If I had to guess it'd be when 14.04 comes out. But you know what they say when you assume things... ;)
<tedg> The Canonical post says that the industrial design of the Meizu and BQ phones can be seen at MWC.  Anyone got pix?
<nik90> charles: pong
<frazz> @tedg http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/bq-meizu-ubuntu-smartphones-confirmed-for-2014-release
<frazz> @tedg I just came across that. It's got some links to the phone manufacturer's site.
<tedg> frazz, Yeah, I think that's still a photoshopped image.  Want to see the actual thing, that's real :-)
<frazz> tedg, I hear ya. Me too.
<kalikiana> aquarius: https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1284194 please double-check that the unit test queries are correct https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/wonderiousFields/+merge/207968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284194 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Wonderious fields constellation gets ignored" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tedg> frazz, https://twitter.com/Device_Atlas/status/437985689322659840
<m-b-o> balloons: are you around? I have a mp for you to fix flaky tests
<tedg> Might be an N10 though.
<Tassadar> that is N10 :)
<balloons> m-b-o, I am
<balloons> send it along
<frazz> tedg, yeah, it's hard to tell.
<m-b-o> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/anchors-refactoring/+merge/207793
<m-b-o> balloons: besides the changed ap tests, the anchors stuff should also improve things
<balloons> this is quite a diff
<balloons> wow.. ok, so I can review from a test perspective :-)
<m-b-o> balloons: from my side yes!
<m-b-o> balloons: the anchors stuff replaced bad style
<barry> Laney: i've pushed an update to my citrain-2.1 branch (2.1-0ubuntu2).  can you rebuild the silo and try again?  (tested here, wfm)
<Tassadar> stgraber: hi, I've set up my own system-image server with hammerhead images, according to your blog post, at http://system-image.tasemnice.eu/ and I've got some questions about it :)
 * barry -> lunch
<Laney> barry: okay, but couldn't you have used the same version?
<Laney> oh no, you don't get mangled by the train
<Laney> nm
<barry> Laney: yep, we use a siding :)
<stgraber> Tassadar: sure
<Tassadar> firstly - if I install images from that system-image server, it's gonna try to download updates from it too (and not from ubuntu.com), I guess?
<Tassadar> (I don't have https, so it won't work now, but theoreticaly)
<xnox> waht the! spinning ubuntu touch logo on upgrade.
<xnox> (well first flash)
<Tassadar> also, when is import-images gonna generate new revisions - every time it sees either new rootfs or new device files, or just for rootfs? (my etc/config looks like this: http://hastebin.com/wuverivuce.ini )
<xnox> (also progress bar is redundant, especially when it's choppy)
<timppa|a1ay> rsalveti: Any news on the bug # 1283818
<popey> balloons: music-app rev 359 passes AP and fixes the issues I had, ship it!
 * balloons moves on it
<mhall119> hey guys, why do I have a discrepency in the amount of data in my /home?
<mhall119> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# du -sh /home
<mhall119> 2.2G	/home
<mhall119> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# df -h |grep home
<mhall119> /dev/mmcblk0p23                 5.7G  5.7G     0 100% /home
<mhall119> du says 2.2G, df says 5.7G
<mhall119> alex-abreu: it seems every app that uses QtWebkit is storing up to 30M of data their .QtWebKit/cache/ folder
<sergiusens> popey, what was the issue?
<alex-abreu> mhall119, whats in it?
<popey> sergiusens: from music app? command line parameters missing for launching with a song name in the cli
<popey> sergiusens: bug 1284025
<sergiusens> popey, and that was causing the autopilot decoding error?
<ubot5> bug 1284025 in Ubuntu Music App "Music app 356 on mako image 206 doesn't play music launched from dash 1st time" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284025
<mhall119> alex-abreu: looks like web caches, no idea what the content is
<Laney> can I change channel without upgrading straight away?
<popey> sergiusens: no
<sergiusens> ogra, try plugging in a usb hd; do you get two popups?
<ogra> sergiusens, the only one i have handy has photos ... so i get the "what shold i do" dialog
<sergiusens> ack
<ogra> only once though
<ogra> and my flo behaves atm as well
<ogra> using image 206
<sergiusens> ogra, so whenever I plug anything storage; I get two popups on desktop; want to know if it's only me
<ogra> i only get one here
<Beldar> .
<nik90> ogra: when did you guys get to #226? I thought the latest was #206
<ogra> nik90, it is ?
<ogra> who said 226 ?
<nik90> ogra: I saw didrocks g+ post
<nik90> nvr mind I think it is a typo
<ogra> nik90, well, at least didrocks didnt write 2026
<ogra> nik90, he did that in all meeting today :)
<nik90> hehe
<didrocks> grrrr
<didrocks> we should stop with numbers
 * didrocks edits his post
<didrocks> (fixed on G+)
<ogra> yeah
<didrocks> let's use letters!
<ogra> lets get fancy release names for each image
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> everyday!
<ogra> ++
<sergiusens> randomly generated
 * didrocks will start naming images after md5sum
 * ogra wants to hear you pronounce that in the meeting 
<didrocks> ahah
<mhall119> pmcgowan: where should I file a bug about the phone behaving badly when it's out of space on /home/?
<bfiller> kenvandine: hey, can you repush this MR against lp:ubuntu-ui-extras which has now been moved to lp:~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-ui-extras/share_much_needed_tlc/+merge/207526
<kenvandine> bfiller, sure
<mhall119> alex-abreu: where should I file a bug about the .QtWebKit/cache/ storage problem?
<alex-abreu> mhall119, in ubuntu-html5-theme
<mhall119> really? even though it's affecting things like the G+ and Facebook apps?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1284255 is pretty bad
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284255 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dailer-app doesn't work when /home/ is out of space" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> making the phone unusable as a phone when you run out of space in /home/
<ogra> dont do that then :)
<mhall119> shouldn't anything the phone needs to operate be saved outside of /home/?
<ogra> dialer-app runs as phablet user ...
<ogra> afaik
<mhall119> then we need to give is some special storage area that the user can't fill with music or pictures
<mhall119> "take one more photo and you won't be able to dial 911" is not okay
<ogra> but the user wont have write access ...
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> probably some "dialer" group
<ogra> that owns a dir in /var ... and that all users are part of
<pmcgowan> mhall119, whats the symptom, does it happen when you make or get a call? like trying to write the log?
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it seems the radio can't be used at all when /home/ is full
<mhall119> it can't even detect the carrier or IMEI number
<pmcgowan> mhall119, thats not obvious to me
<pmcgowan> hmm
<mhall119> the dialer itself is able to load, look up contacts, but the green button is disabled (presumably because it knows it can't actually call anyone)
<sergiusens> mhall119, ogra pmcgowan this is why http://paste.ubuntu.com/6990375/
<ogra> ugh, yeah
<sergiusens> mhall119, and that
<sergiusens> mhall119, and that's why du -sh gives a different result
<ogra> so even using the apache model (group owned dir in /var) wouldnt work
<mhall119> sergiusens: what am I looking at?
<ogra> the list of mounted rw dirs
<ogra> they are all on the same device
<ogra> (including your home)
<sergiusens> that ^
<ogra> that will even show other fallout
<ogra> dielaer-app is just lucky to be the first one misbehaving
<mhall119> ogra: I think network manager is too, last night it was unable to connect to my home wifi (kept askingme for my password too)
<ogra> right
<sergiusens> ogra, /data is also where rild would writ to iirc
<ogra> sergiusens, is that ext4 without reserved space for root ?
<ogra> usually ext4 sets 5% iirc
<sergiusens> ogra, android's /data
<ogra> sergiusens, still ext4
<ogra> we might need to set reserved space during install
<kenvandine> bfiller, resubmitted https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-ui-extras/share_much_needed_tlc/+merge/207995
<sergiusens> ogra, yup
 * mhall119 is surprised he's the first to use up all the space on the drive
<bfiller> kenvandine: great, thanks
<sergiusens> mhall119, you aren't I think
<sergiusens> logs have killed people too
<pmcgowan> all heck breaks lose when disk is full
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dumpe2fs /dev/mmcblk0p30|grep "Reserved block"
<ogra> dumpe2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<ogra> Reserved block count:     0
<ogra> Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)
<ogra> Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)
<ogra> there we go
<sergiusens> pmcgowan, even on desktop ;-)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<sergiusens> but more critical on a phone ;-)
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# tune2fs -m 5 /dev/mmcblk0p30
<ogra> tune2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<ogra> Setting reserved blocks percentage to 5% (159334 blocks)
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dumpe2fs /dev/mmcblk0p30|grep "Reserved block"
<ogra> dumpe2fs 1.42.9 (4-Feb-2014)
<ogra> Reserved block count:     159334
<ogra> sergiusens, ^^^
<ogra> there you go
 * ogra reboots to see that this didnt mess up anything 
<balloons> renato, how's the landings for the eds fixes for clock and calendar? nik90 and I were wondering on the timeline for landing
<nik90> balloons: lol I asked on app-devel, hehe
<ogra> sergiusens, i think that needs to actually live in the initrd ... thats the only place where we know the device name
<balloons> nik90, hah.. whoops
<ogra> some check for "Reserved block count:     0" ... and if that applies we bump it ...
<ogra> stgraber, ^^^^thoughts ?
<renato> balloons, boiko is testing it
<stgraber> ogra: odd, I thought mkfs usually sets those to 5%
<nik90> renato: okay
<ogra> stgraber, androids mkfs doesnt ;)
<stgraber> ogra: yeah, apparently not... we could hardcode a tune2fs call in the upgrader I guess
<ogra> stgraber, thats androids data partition where we drop all writable stuff
<ogra> so the user can fill up the system enough to make it unusable
<ogra> stgraber, right, i was wondering if it should live in the upgrader or in the initrd
<ogra> the only places where we know the device name
<stgraber> ogra: I guess upgrader should be fine, let's just set it to sane value with every update. That's assuming we even have tune2fs in the recovery image...
<ogra> right, thats easier to get into the initrd :)
 * ogra reboots to recovery
<ogra> ~ # tune2fs -v
<ogra> tune2fs 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<ogra> seems with that we're good
<ogra> stgraber, the prob is dumpe2fs ... to get the info
<ogra> unless you just blindly want to set it every time
<stgraber> ogra: just blindly set it everytime, no reason to be clever about it ;)
<ogra> heh, k
<mhall119> is there a way to update apps from the commandline?
<mhall119> since I can't currently update them from the GUI
<pmcgowan> mhall119, install the update manager app?
<n-iCe> hello, does whatsapp run already in ubuntu?! :D
<ogra> n-iCe, nope
<ogra> they killed all free projects working on clones before they got sold to facebook
<n-iCe> wow, it has a slow develepment
<renato> balloons, hey, boiko is testing the ui and notice that, after create a recurrence events it does not show in the ui, only after close and open the app again. Is that a known bug?
<ogra> and they dont want to develop for ubuntu yet
<ogra> i guess it has to show some momentum to them first
<n-iCe> ok thanks
<mhall119> pmcgowan: it's not in the store
<popey> mhall119: its a deb
<mhall119> I have system-image installed
<popey> so do i
<popey> make it rw and install click-update-manager
<mhall119> from where?
<popey> apt
<popey> click-update-manager: Installed: 0.1+13.10.20131007-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 0.1+13.10.20131007-0ubuntu1
<ahmed_>  hi all
<popey> hello ahmed_
<ahmed_> can I install touch on htc x one +
<ahmed_> ??
<popey> !devices | ahmed_
<ubot5> ahmed_: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> see if it's on that list
<ahmed_> I found in list "work in progress"
<ahmed_> what's mean ?
<popey> its not finished
<ahmed_> it's work if I use model near to mine ?
<ahmed_>  i want select htc one its near
<renato> balloons, nik90, hey, boiko can not release the eds fix without update the calendar-app on the store
<renato> and I do not have any clue how to do that
<t1mp> ahmed_: it seems like that port was discontinued 1 year ago, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171786
<t1mp> ahmed_: so my guess is that there is no image for you to install that will just work.
<ahmed_> t1mp:  before discontinued it was running ?
<ahmed_> I am already remove my data
<ahmed_> root
<ahmed_> and waiting touch version
<balloons> renato, what do you mean? I can push to the store if needed
<renato> boiko, ^^^
<sergiusens> renato, balloons and myself have the keys
<boiko> balloons: sergiusens: would that reflect into an updated calendar-app in the next image?
<t1mp> ahmed_: sorry I have no idea. I only clicked the link next to "HTC One X" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<sergiusens> boiko, if we upload to the store; it will sync into the image
<balloons> boiko, what version of calendar do you need? I can see what's out there, but it's pretty recent, if not the most recent
<balloons> boiko, yea, rev 201 is in the store, same as trunk
<ahmed_> t1mp: thanks u friend
<ahmed_>  thanks all people here
<boiko> balloons: nice, thanks!
<e-Ra> hi all, does the sdk include a simulator?
<mhall119> e-Ra: it has an emulator, go to the "Devices" tab in QtCreator/UbuntuSDK
<mhall119> it's currently emulating ARM, so it's pretty slow
<mhall119> an x86 emulator is in the works and should be much faster
<Saviq> sergiusens, can I u-d-flash, bootstrap without wiping? i.e. can I upgrade to 4.4.2 without wiping $HOME?
<e-Ra> mhall119: ok thx
<sergiusens> Saviq, hey, sorry for delays
<Saviq> sergiusens, no worries
<ogra> sergiusens just got upload rights :)
<ogra> in the meeting next door
<sergiusens> Saviq, you can't really do that unless you flash from recovery itself
<sergiusens> Saviq, there's an upgrader fix that needs to happen so upgrades use the latest recovery
<sergiusens> Saviq, that said; we can workaround the issue
<Saviq> sergiusens, ah ok, rsync ftw then ;)
<sergiusens> Saviq, what device?
<Saviq> sergiusens, mako
<Saviq> sergiusens, but no worries
<Saviq> sergiusens, I got my $HOME rsynced already, just an update away :)
<sergiusens> nah, I just need you to manually flash the recovery.img and the ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel-proposed
<sergiusens> then* ubuntu-device-flash
<Saviq> sergiusens, no need to flash bootloader?
<sergiusens> nope
<Saviq> ah ok, that I can do
<sergiusens> Saviq, we don't flash bootloaders automatically for fear of breakage :-)
<ogra> never even think of flashing the bootloader
<Saviq> thought it needs an upgrade between android versions :)
<ogra> that can actually produce an unrecoverable brick
<Saviq> someone should tell cwayne :D
<ogra> (and will kill 500 kittens ... the cute type)
<Saviq> mwc-flash auto-flashes bootloader if android != 4.4 :D
<ogra> eeek !
<ogra> thats brave
<sergiusens> ogra, I flashed it plenty of times; it's part of of flashing android
<ogra> i thought only boot and recovery
<ogra> sergiusens, ssshhh
 * Saviq too
<sergiusens> but that's not an automated download :-)
<Saviq> but consider myself schooled
<Saviq> sergiusens, u-d-f will happily recognize the device in the new recovery/
<sergiusens> Saviq, yes
<sergiusens> Saviq, no need to pass device type
<Saviq> oh cool, if only it booted, /me must've failed to flash the right recovery
<Saviq> better
<kaimast> hi. is it possible to use lxc on ubuntu phone?
<stgraber> sergiusens: hey, so do you expect it'd be a problem for phablet-flash if a channel contained a slash?
<stgraber> (channel name that is)
<kaimast> i basically want to have a normal virtual machine that i can install stuff with dpkg. i thought maybe i could use lxc so i don't break something on the host
<sergiusens> stgraber, let me check
<stgraber> sergiusens: you can check with phablet.stgraber.org ubuntu-touch/test
<sergiusens> stgraber, I don't think so; but I'll write a test
<sergiusens> stgraber, ah great; faster
<stgraber> (I don't have phablet-flash installed here as I don't want click on my system)
<sergiusens> stgraber, the new thing is ubuntu-device-flash and you can install it (depends on fastboot and adb only)
<sergiusens> stgraber, but I'll give it a run
<anpok> hi kaimast
<stgraber> sergiusens: ah, that seems much more reasonable :)
<stgraber> sergiusens: basically my plan is to move all channels on system-image.ubuntu.com to ubuntu-touch/ . The change would occur in the next few days if we can confirm that none of the tools will blow up over it.
<sergiusens> stgraber, it doesn't work, but I can fix it
<anpok> kaimast: i thought u use a different nick..
<stgraber> sergiusens: doh, ok, so yeah, would be nice if you could fix phablet-flash and ubuntu-device-flash (if also affected)
<kaimast> anpok: sorry what? :P
<sergiusens> stgraber, it consuses it with the uri scheme for some reason so I'll dive into it and get a fix landed
<stgraber> sergiusens: we don't have any immediate plan for non ubuntu-touch stuff on system-image.u.c, but I don't want to move stuff around post-release
<stgraber> sergiusens: ok, let me know when things look good in the archive (and whatever PPAs people use). I'll follow-up with barry to make sure the downloader code copes well with this too.
<sergiusens> stgraber, sounds reasonable
<anpok> kaimast: you launchpad page says something different ..
<anpok> kaimast: I havent used it but seems to be part of the image i currently use
<kaimast> aaah thanks for the info (the LP is like 7 years old)
<kaimast> yeah but I wonder if setting up a lxc container will break something
<kaimast> i
<kaimast> i'll just try and see
<anpok> what are you actually doing at the moment?
<kaimast> trying to install ccnx (www.ccnx.org). i needs a lot of packages like java and i cannot use dpkg on a regular ubuntu phone install. but i thought it might work inside a lxc contianer
<kaimast> i
<kaimast> i'll just try. the ubuntu install is only for testing anyways
<kaimast> okay mhh images are put into /var/lib/lxc. wonder if that will break images based updates
<ogra> kaimast, userspace lxc should work ... system lxc might have some issues since we disable some of the default lxc bits on the phone
<kaimast> ogra: mhh but userspace lxc cannot access hardware right? can i bridge network somehow ?
<ogra> well, thats the bit we disabled :)
<stgraber> barry: you got mail :) I wasn't sure when you'd resurface on IRC.
<kaimast> mmmh that sucks. can i re-enable it orga? the templates seem to be gone too :/
<kaimast> i bet doing "apt-get install --reinstall lxc" will break my phone
<coolspidy> anybody here
<barry> stgraber: hopefully back for good now
<coolspidy> Thanks
<coolspidy> any hope to get Ubuntu touch on other low end devices?
<balloons> renato, is this ready for a silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/limit-alarms-fetch/+merge/207629
<balloons> we'd like to test both EDS fixes at once I believe
<barry> stgraber: i'll check it with a hacked client.ini file, but i see no reason why it should just work
<nhaines> coolspidy: we're only working on software.  Hardware support is for OEMs and the community.  :)
<nocomp> hi folks
<nocomp> any news about ubuntu touch at mwc? can t see any news anywhere
<genii> nocomp: http://insights.ubuntu.com/event/mobile-world-congress-mwc-2014/
<stgraber> barry: yeah, obvious cases would be if you were storing the channel name in the file name but I don't think you ever do that
<barry> stgraber: phablet.stgraber.org has self-signed certs?
<barry> stgraber: FileNotFoundError: https://phablet.stgraber.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz:
<barry> but i can find it via the web ui
<barry> (that error is coming from udm)
<stgraber> barry: nope, it's not self-signed, it's a valid ssl cert
<stgraber> barry: s/com/org/ :)
<barry> ah
<barry> gah
<kaimast> i wonder if there is a way to know if an apt command will break my ubuntu touch system
<barry> stgraber: works great afaict
<stgraber> barry: cool, one less thing to fix. I'll wait for sergiusens's ok and then do an end to end test on phablet.stgraber.org. If that works, I'll send an announcement to ubuntu-touch and schedule some day for the change
<stgraber> (as I'm putting symlinks, nobody should really notice the transition, though I want it announced as those symlinks will just be temporary so anyone mirroring the public server will need to change their config)
<barry> ralsina_: can you try another rebuild on system-image in landing-010?  i'm sure this is just the regular dbus hup flakiness on the buildds
<barry> or perhap one of the other americas touch vanguards?
<MoPac> Hello, quick compatibility question: Is it envisioned that the first stable touch release will be capable of running on more or less any new-ish Android phone?  Or, if one were to buy, say, an S5 this spring, is there no telling at this point if it would be able to support Ubuntu at the end of the year?
<sergiusens> MoPac, your best bet for an ubuntu phone is to wait for a real one
<sergiusens> MoPac, from a Canonical standpoint we have a common denominator to develop features; but anyone willing can keep a port running; there are plenty from the community; e.g.; the nexus 5 is worked on today
<MoPac> sergiusens: That could be a long time, though, particularly with my existing US contract up this summer, and me wanting to decide whether to invest in another contract with a cheap high-end phone
<sergiusens> MoPac, I hear ting is a really good provider (I really don't understand the contract thing from the US as I don't live there)
<MoPac> sergiusens: Maybe a better way of asking my question would be: is the hardware environment for Ubuntu on phones supposed to look more or less like the hardware environment for desktops and laptops?  One can buy more or less any Windows machine and expect Ubuntu to more or less run on it without major issues
<MoPac> With a desktop or laptop, your "best bet" of course is still to get one that's certified as 100% working with Ubuntu, but you're not taking a huge risk if you don't
<sergiusens> MoPac, I'd say it's even worse on mobile; there is no common rootfs
<sergiusens> MoPac, if you look at android, there's no one tar to rule them all
<sergiusens> we do have one big commonality though and that is our rootfs
<sergiusens> but the hw enablement side is specific to the device
<MoPac> So should I understand that there is unlikely to be any fundamental incompatability; i.e., any new Android phone could be made to work with Ubuntu, but it will require community work?
<MoPac> (In that case, it might be worth it to get an Android-shipped phone provided it is a very popular one)
<nhaines> MoPac: it's not worth it to buy a phone that doesn't run Ubuntu in the hope that one day it might.  If you really want one, I recommend a Nexus 5.
<nhaines> MoPac: I agree with sergiusens.  If you want an Ubuntu phone, you should buy one--not an Android phone.
<ralsina_> barry: still need it? I can trigger it now, sorry, was away
<barry> ralsina_: np, yes please
<barry> ralsina_: and cross your fingers.  virtualized ppas are, um, problematic
<ralsina_> barry: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/20/console
<barry> ralsina_: thanks, i'll keep an eye on it
<ralsina_> barry: seems to be building at least :-)
<barry> ralsina_: yeah.  it'll build fine.  the test suite is the trick.  virt ppas have problems with dbus :/
<ralsina_> ouch
<barry> ralsina_: i've been struggling with that for *ages*.  i suspect the hardy kernel.  non-virt ppas (i.e. running precise) do much better
<barry> otoh, let's hope they *all* run trusty before long
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-25
<mandel> barry, have we had any feedback from the testing?
<barry> mandel: a little, not much
<mandel> barry, bad, good?
<mandel> barry, we need to move that silo because it blocks other possible landings, we can only have one project per silo...
<barry> mandel: good, but Laney found a ui bug, which he's pushing a fix to.  now i'm just struggling with the normal dbus hup build failures
<barry> infinity: is toyol a virtualized buildd?
<infinity> barry: No.
<barry> infinity: then crap
<infinity> barry: It's not crap either. :P
<barry> infinity: then dang
<sergiusens> at least not dung
<mandel> barry, ok, if there is anything I can help just ping
<barry> mandel: cool, thanks
<mandel> barry, I'll be around for a little longer
<barry> mandel: sounds good.  i think we're waiting on Laney and my ppa build atm
<barry> ralsina_: any chance you're still around?
<basketballllll> Does anyone here work for cononical
<liam-kelly> I have been following the porting guide and I am having some trouble with the breakfast command finding me device.
<liam-kelly> Is this the correct place to ask questions about porting ubuntu touch?
<RAOF> liam-kelly: Yes; xda is also appropriate, I think.
<RAOF> I'm not sure how many porting-knowledgeable people there are online at the moment.
<liam-kelly> On that subject is there a better time of day to ask porting questions here?
<RAOF> I don't know, sorry.
<RAOF> But just ask your question; if there's anybody here who can answer it, they might :)
<RAOF> And hang around; when people come online they might scan backscroll for questions they can answer.
<diwic> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> tvoss, hey, q: any experience in debugging android-side crashes?
<Saviq> like where to get symbols and such :?
<Laney> can I switch channel but not update to it right away?
<Laney> -b <build i'm currently on> ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate-Covered Peanuts Day! :-D
<Laney> alternatively
<Laney> how do I flash an old image?
<Laney> does -revision blah work?
<Laney> seems to!
<ogra> Laney, yep
<Laney> barry: I gave it a couple of retries and it failed both :/
<nhaines> rsalveti, ogra: Nexus 5 (hammerhead) basically just works, and the sound fixes posted to the ML on Sunday enable sound.
<nhaines> I know resources are limited, but would it possible to run builds for hammerhead so that the built-in updater would work?
<ogra> nhaines, you need to convince asac (and the mgmt.), not us :)
<nhaines> (And if so, then what do you need from me to make it easy for you?)
<nhaines> ogra: okay, challenge accepted.  :)
<nhaines> asac: ^^
<ogra> nothing needed, its a few lines of changes in a few places to make that happen
<nhaines> Basically, it can be like the maguro builds.  Maybe you're running tests but you're not blocking on failures.
<nhaines> And since the Engineering spreadsheet indicated that support was coming by the end of June anyway, it can't hurt to just have automated builds.
<nhaines> Besides, apparently Canonical has Nexus 5s in the MWC booth.  :)
<ogra> do we ?
<ogra> i thought there are only N4s
<nhaines> It might be a typo, but I read it earlier.  Either on CNet or OMGUbuntu.
<ogra> (if there are N5s they are definitely not officially dmoed)
<nhaines> I ran my N5 for the Ubuntu booth at SCALE all weekend.  But that was definitely not official.  Was useful when the N4s were not available, though.
<popey> nhaines: nice
 * ogra read about that somewhere :)
<nhaines> It was very useful for talking about how Ubuntu is meant for purpose-built phones but that the community could organize ports, too.
<nhaines> And it was funny, since I had my Galaxy Nexus at the booth last year showing off the phone just a week after the preview image dropped.  (Thanks to Canonical for the N4s, too.)
<Saviq> ogra, hey, can you point me how to info on how to get a local android build for debugging android-side crashes?
<ogra> Saviq, well, you can use logcat (with the full path /system/bin/logcat) ... and you can enter the container via: lxc-console -nandroid -t0 ...
<ogra> not sure if there is a way to enable more symbols or anything
<Laney> barry: I'm starting to smell a s-i bug for that other one
<Laney> You never get any subsequent UpdateAvailableStatus messages
<Laney> "checking lock not acquired" on console
<Laney> (in response to a CheckForUpdate call)
<Laney> it does work under testing=update-auto-success though
<Saviq> ogra, well, yeah, I need to build it locally (on my host) to get more symbols
<Saviq> that's what I'm trying to find out how to do
<davmor2> Morning all
<effbiai> is there a comunity port of ubuntu touch for the nexus 5?
<ogra> effbiai, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<xnox> ogra: system-image is up for flo, so why not just use ubuntu-device-flash?
<ogra> xnox, thats hammerhead, not flo
<xnox> ogra: oh, right. I'm not used to new codenames yet =)
<ogra> :)
<effbiai> "install UT on android"? what do you actually do? install ubuntu inside some kind of a container in android or do you wipe the phone and install UT? the heading is a bit mis-leading..
<ogra> effbiai, no
<ogra> you replace the android install
<xnox> ogra: have you got meizu/bq builds and hw to sneak to me?! =)
<effbiai> no to which question? :)
<effbiai> ok
<effbiai> then "install UT on android" is a bit misleading..
<ogra> effbiai, but to do that the android device needs to be in a certain state (radio firmware needs to be initialized etc)
<effbiai> "isntall UT instead of android" should be better
<ogra> it should actually be "install the android 4.4 based UT" :)
<ogra> but that site will hopefully go away anyway
<effbiai> ogra: so "From Ubuntu Touch devices" is actually how to re-install android if you have Ubuntu Touch on your phone. and "Install from android" is if you want to wipe your android partition and install UT?
<ogra> right, the point is that you need to have android installed and properly initialized first
<effbiai> cuz it uses android 4.4.2's radio/baseband/fw?
<ogra> because we do not touch radio firmware and bootloader ... these two come from the android install
<effbiai> okay
<ogra> also make sure to have it booted into android once after fastboot oem unlock ... else you get issues with adb later
<effbiai> roger that
<effbiai> fastboot oem unlock is for unlocking bootloader, right? and it will wipe the phone aswell, right?
<ogra> yeha, it resets to a default android
<effbiai> thanks
<effbiai> and then the million dollar question.. is it possible to send sms and do phone calls? :)
<ogra> effbiai, ask nhaines (or check the ubuntu-phone ML) for the alsa config files
<ogra> they are not merged yet (will do that later today)
<effbiai> ok, thanks
<ogra> so that you get working sound ...
<effbiai> yep, know what alsa does :)
<ogra> if thats in place sms and calls should work just fine
<ogra> (sms will most likely work without sound i guess :) )
<effbiai> so the problem is alsa and not conectivity? :)
<ogra> right
<ogra> missing alsa UCM profile
<effbiai> ah, okay
<effbiai> is there a docking station or a usb-micro cable converter to be purchased to get ubuntu on a desktop screen available yet?
<ogra> no, that functionality isnt in the current Ubuntu
<ogra> probably in 15.04
<ogra> focus ofr 14.04 is to get a rock solid phone OS
<ogra> focus for 14.10 is to get that over to the desktop
<ogra> thne in 15.04 there should be convergence possible
<effbiai> any roadmaps laying around with this kind of information, maybe? :)
<ogra> not really
<ogra> the thing is that we need to merge the two bases first
<ogra> and thats plkanned for 14.10
<effbiai> okay
<effbiai> is UT a fork from the normal Ubuntu?
<ogra> only the UI ... which will be merged back into the desktop in 14.10
<effbiai> roger that
<ogra> under the hood there is a normal ubunu (plus the lxc container with the android hardware abstraction layer to get access to sensors, modem etc)
<effbiai> okay
<effbiai> is there  any news on when the bq and that other brand is coming out for sale?
<ogra> no idea about a specific date ... summer or end of summer perhaps
<effbiai> should have been a FAQ with these questions answered =)
<xnox> ogra: any instructions on debuging ofono / using the ofono-scripts?
<xnox> ogra: all i get is dbus errors Could not get owner of name 'org.ofono': no such name
<ogra> xnox, well, does ofono run ?
<ogra> you can add debug stuff to the ofono.override job we ship
<ogra> it logs to syslog by default
<xnox> ogra: yes, i may however not be on the same DBUS....
<ogra> ofono itself should use the system bus
<ogra> iirc the scripts need to use the session bugs ... so make sure to be the phablet user
<ogra> beyond that ... awe :)
<ogra> s/bugs/bus/
<ogra> silly finger memory
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> so i see that CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is set in our kernels ... which prevents pulse to go into realtime mode ...
<ogra> i wonder why we set that option ... is that needed for anything in lxc ?
 * ogra wouldnt have though so
<ogra> stgraber, would it be bad to switch off CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED in our kernels (to allow rtkit daemon to grant realtime privileges to pulse)
<e-Ra> hi guys, is it possible to develop apps in QML/C++ for tablets and smartphones with the current preview version of the sdk? Which template should I choose in the ide?
<xnox> ogra: i appear to have no modem =(
<ogra> xnox, on what device ?
<xnox> ogra: generic
<ogra> ah
<ogra> yeah
<xnox> ogra: but it's suppose to have one.
<ogra> probably installing ofono-honesim can help ?
<ogra> *phonesim
<ogra> it should create a mock device
<xnox> ogra: but i already have a device which has signal, status, etc. and i can control it via telnet.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> but does it have an emulated  SIM ?
<xnox> right, it appears to be faked up and down.
<Ashkar> Hello??
<Ashkar> Are you there??
<Ashkar> hello, is ot possible to install ubuntu for android on sony xperia L (C2104)????
<popey> !devices | Ashkar
<ubot5> Ashkar: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> is it listed there?
<firelmnt_> hi all, where i can set kernel for debugging?
<Ashkar> i couldn't find Xperia L at there.. does it mean its impossible??
<firelmnt_> no, it could mean no1 tried to port it | Ashkar
<Ashkar> ok
<Ashkar> what should i do to install ubuntu for android on xperia L
<Ashkar> ??
<ogra> you wuld need to do a port
<ogra> (see the channel topic for a link to the porting guide)
<ogra> or search xda-developers and hope that you find something there that was not added to the wiki yet
<firelmnt_> how can i debug booting?
<ogra> firelmnt_, whats your issue ?
<firelmnt_> well i need to log it, cause it's booting and even before booting logo it reboots
<ogra> boot into recovery and do: cat /proc/last_kmsg
<ogra> that holds the dmesg from last boot
<firelmnt_> ok, thanks i'll try
<e-Ra> Is it possible to delvelop with the qtcreator from qt project, not the sdk from ubuntu dev page?
<ogra> xnox, wow, thats a lot of prints
<ogra> oh, wow, 2/3 through the MP there is actual code changes :)
<xnox> ogra: yeah, all of them would be 10x quicker and less the size in perl =)
<xnox> ogra: well, pitti is doing his own cover version of them =)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> remix culture
<ogra> from a plain look at the code the MP looks fine
<Guest87556> ogra: thx (alsa-lib) :)
<ogra> np :)
<ogra> i hope you guys fine solutions for the remaining issues
<ogra> happy to merge them too
<Guest87556> chris did the most thinking work. I just modified some values from android to ucm style ;)
<FuLgOrE_> anyway: since the first steps are done and the principle is clear I will also take a look on the weekend
<Vezzoni> Hello everyone, I'm from Brazil and I have installed the ubuntu touch trusty
<Vezzoni> Do, anyone know how to sync google contacts?
<Vezzoni> *does
<nik90> Vezzoni: try http://victorpalau.net/2013/12/17/ubuntu-qml-importing-google-contacts/
<Vezzoni> Thanks nik90
<nik90> Vezzoni: yw
<diwic> ogra, rsalveti, hi, do you still need assistance with the PulseAudio CPU bug or was it resolved with rsalveti's uevent filter?
<ogra> diwic, not resolved yet
<ogra> diwic, seems our kernel has CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED set which might have some impact on the rtkit thing
<ogra> thats as far as i got ... waiting for stgraber to tell me if we actually need that in our kernels
<diwic> ogra, do you have a Nexus 4 in front of you or should bring mine up to date?
<ogra> rsalveti was looking into the other issue that keeps pulse awake all the time
<ogra> diwic, my nexus4 is private ... it is my main phone, i dont do development on it :)
<ogra> (so yes, this would most likely help)
<diwic> ogra, ok, I'll flash mine then, it was a while, so might take some time. Would this one do: "ubuntu-device-flash --wipe --channel devel-proposed" ?
<ogra> s/--wipe/--bootstrap/
<diwic> ok
<ogra> and i think for bootstrap you need to be in bootloader mode
<ogra> (adb reboot bootloader)
 * diwic flashing
<rsalveti> diwic: morning
<diwic> rsalveti, hi!
<diwic> rsalveti, I've just finished flashing the device, let me see if I see the problem here as well
<rsalveti> diwic: great, thanks
<diwic> rsalveti, ok, I'm seeing it here too. It eats 1% CPU and the sink is IDLE but not SUSPENDED. Maliit-server has a sink input, but it is corked. *looks deeper into the code*
<rsalveti> diwic: right
<rsalveti> that's what I saw as well
<diwic> rsalveti, I don't have things set up to do test builds for the phone, if I send a patch to you, will you test it for me?
<diwic> rsalveti, or is it easy to set up?
<rsalveti> diwic: sure, I can quickly rebuild it for you
<rsalveti> phablet-config writable-image
<rsalveti> to get the image writable
<rsalveti> then you'd need to build on the phone, don't know if you already can easily cross build pulse
<diwic> rsalveti, patch sent  :-)
<rsalveti> diwic: but I have a local build already, so it might be faster
<diwic> rsalveti, btw, I noticed that if you just played a test sound, when the test sound stopped, the sink was suspended like it should
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, noticed that as well here
<rsalveti> but indeed, the maliit-server stream is not even started
<diwic> ogra, why would config_rt_group_Sched disable rtkit ?
<diwic> ogra, or, in what doc did you read that...?
<ogra> diwic, dunno, thats what i read everywhere in bug reports that google gave me ... it would either need configuration for rtkit or switching off in the config apparently
<ogra> i dont think we need it for anything so switching it off seems like the easiest option
<diwic> ogra, but don't we have that option set on the desktop too? And I don't think we have that problem there, or do we?
<ogra> seemingly by default the config option prevents all non root processes from gaining RT
<ogra> not sure if we have it on the desktop
<ogra> yeah, we do
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i dont see any RT related syslog messages here though
<diwic> ogra, maybe we're better at enabling RT for non-root users on the desktop, perhaps through logind or something
<ogra> yeah, might be something that we dont ship on the touch images
<rsalveti> diwic: boot log, pulse is still consuming cpu http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994548/
<rsalveti> should I wait more?
<ogra> By default all bandwidth is assigned to the root group and new groups get the
<ogra> period from /proc/sys/kernel/sched_rt_period_us and a run time of 0. If you
<ogra> want to assign bandwidth to another group, reduce the root group's bandwidth
<ogra> and assign some or all of the difference to another group.
<ogra> thats what i find in the kernel docs
<diwic> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> diwic: pulse is still giving that message from time to time, but it seems to be consuming less cpu
<diwic> rsalveti, it looks indeed like module-suspend-on-idle is not doing what it should, just that my patch doesn't fix it
<rsalveti> sorry, that was another machine
<rsalveti> it's still consuming 1.0% here
<diwic> rsalveti, ok, I'll send another patch shortly.
<rsalveti> diwic: ok
<rsalveti> let me also make sure it's indeed using your changes
<rsalveti> diwic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994614/
<rsalveti> diwic: it seems indeed better now, I didn't copy the updated idle module at the previous run
<rsalveti> pulse is now only consuming 0.1% cpu
<rsalveti> let me get a package with that
<rsalveti> argh, just noticed maliit-sever didn't actually start the stream this time
<diwic> rsalveti, looking at the log, something happened...why did PA restart (first pid 1882, then pid 2279)
<rsalveti> that explains :-)
<rsalveti> yeah, why would it crash now, let me get the package done
<barry> Laney: hi
<rsalveti> I replaced pulseaudio and module-idle, which were the only ones that got updated
<ogra> rsalveti, diwic are we sure it crashes ? we start pulse from an upstart job in the session ... desktop doesnt do that, probably we actually start it twice ?
<rsalveti> ogra: no, it crashed
<ogra> (by inheriting some desktop behavior we didnt have before or some such)
<rsalveti> doing a clean install now
<barry> Laney: can you give landing 10 a rebuild?
<Laney> barry: did you fix something?
<barry> Laney: just the PPA build.  i'm responding to LP: #1284217.  happy to discuss that further, but let me finish my comment there first
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1284217 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[updates] Displays a spinner indefinitely when an update download was started externally" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284217
<Laney> barry: I  mean I already retried it twice this morning and it failed both times
<Laney> so, reluctant to do it again unless there's a change :P
<diwic> rsalveti, yeah, I first thought I saw a flaw in my patch, but now I think it should have worked. Could it have been that pulseaudio crashed with some assert failure due to my patch?
<barry> Laney: it needs s-i 2.1-0ubuntu3
<Laney> roger
<barry> Laney: and hopefully my interwebs will stay up.  my isp is out there re-burying the line
<Laney> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-010-1-build/21/console
 * barry watches
<Laney> that's only the source package build
<Laney> it polls the PPA after it's uploaded there
<Laney> looking forward to reading the reply to the bug
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, logs after installing the debs http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994698/
<rsalveti> diwic: debs also available at http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/pulse/
<diwic> rsalveti, that looks quite good, doesn't it?
<rsalveti> diwic: yup, seems it fixed the issue
<diwic> rsalveti, \o/
<rsalveti> diwic: give it a try with my debs, and if it also fix the issue for you, mind uploading it as well?
<rsalveti> ogra: pulse just consuming 0.1 now :-)
<rsalveti> diwic rocks :-)
<ogra> rsalveti, great
<ogra> yeah, he does
<diwic> 0.1 is still 0.1 too much ;-)
<rsalveti> haha
<ogra> if we could now only get rtkit to behave
<ogra> i cant find any differences in the setup comparing sysfs on the phone with my laptop
<ogra> but i definitely never get any rtkit (or even pulse) messages in syslog here
<diwic> rsalveti, ogra, thanks :-) and same to you btw, doing all the dirty work for me so I just have to write patches :-)
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<ogra> :)
<diwic> rsalveti, I'll do a test here. In case it works, can I just upload, or do I need to fill out spread sheets, ping people and whatnot to get an "ok" to upload ?
<rsalveti> diwic: just upload
<diwic> rsalveti, sounds good :-)
<rsalveti> I tested the fix
<rsalveti> code looks sane as well
<ogra> but the upload will get stuck until thu ... in beta freeze
<rsalveti> diwic: there's just another annoying audio bug to fix (bug 1283818), but will take a better look at that later today
<ubot5> bug 1283818 in android (Ubuntu) "voice call not working properly after the first call" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283818
<rsalveti> it seems audio hal is not behaving properly with 4.4.2
<diwic> rsalveti, ok
<diwic> rsalveti, fix confirmed working here
<rsalveti> diwic: \o/
<stgraber> ogra: I'm not aware of any obvious problem that'd result from changing CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED but I'd recommend you take this to the kernel team instead as I won't pretend to know much about the realtime stuff in the kernel
<ogra> heh, ok
<diwic> stgraber, ok, do you know anything about how we set up cgroups for non-root users?
<ogra> mdeslaur, lets take it over here
<diwic> stgraber, is that done through logind, pam, or something?
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps axu|grep rtkit
<ogra> rtkit     1434  0.0  0.0  20484  1008 ?        SNl  14:07   0:00 /usr/lib/rtkit/rtkit-daemon
<stgraber> diwic: yes, logind does that
<mdeslaur> ogra: yes, the daemon drops privs but keeps CAP_SYS_NICE
<ogra> then i dont get why we cant set RT caps
<ogra> i wouldnt mind just dropping the kernel option though
<ogra> i doubt it does any harm
<mdeslaur> ogra: excuse me, what?
<ogra> mdeslaur, rtkit refuses to set the capabilities for pulse in our setup
<diwic> stgraber, so if one would look for where logind enables non-root users to have RT permissions...?
<ogra> mdeslaur, i dont think we make any use of CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED on the phone ... so i wouldnt expect ill sideefects when dropping that option ... which should make rtkit work
<barry> Laney: comment posted.  let me know if you want to discuss further
<mdeslaur> ogra: why don't you figure out the problem instead of working around it? :)
<diwic> stgraber, "This uses the cgroup virtual file system '<cgroup>/cpu.rt_runtime_us' to control the CPU time reserverd for each control group."
<diwic> stgraber, mdeslaur does that say anything to you?
<mdeslaur> diwic: your problem has nothing to do with cgroups
<mdeslaur> it's either pulse can't talk to rtkit, or rtkit is failing the policykit check, or rtkit is failing to set the pulse priority
 * ogra guesses our prob is that we start pulse directly from an upstart job 
<ogra> which desktop doesnt
<diwic> ogra, have you confirmed this has anything to do with config_rt_group_sched by disabling it and see that it works?
<mdeslaur> ogra: you should see a message in the pulse output if it couldn't contact rtkit
<ogra> diwic, well, mdeslaur told me in -desktop that this cant be our prob
<diwic> mdeslaur,
<diwic> Feb 25 14:42:10 ubuntu-phablet rtkit-daemon[1900]: Failed to make thread 1953 RT: Operation not permitted
<ogra> mdeslaur, it seemingly can contact it, else i wouldnt see rtkit complaiun in syslog
<ogra> so the communication layer is intact ... the permissions probably are not
<ogra> and all hints i found in bug reports etc point to the fact that the cgroup by default doesnt allow non-root access
<ogra> fedorea seems to have patched sytemd for this specifically
<mdeslaur> ogra: ok, so if you got that message that means you've passed all the policykit stuff, and you're hitting an issue setting the priority on the process itself
<mdeslaur> ogra: perhaps related to the android specific priority patches
<mterry> Laney, you had mentioned not being thrilled with sync'ing volume via AccountsService.  Did you mean as the canonical location (I agree it should stay in pulse), or just at all?
<ogra> does that fiddle with cgroups ?
<mdeslaur> this problem is in _no_ way related to cgroups
<Laney> mterry: The concept of doing that kind of syncing
<stgraber> ogra: ignore cgroups there, we're talking process priority.
<ogra> ok
<Laney> mterry: Ideally the session would be able to communicate things like that to the greeter when the switch happens
<mterry> Laney, but it is also a per-user setting.  I remember we have a long-standing bug on desktop to do that, but we never bothered
<stgraber> the cgroup keys are only there to tweak some of the delays but that won't prevent you from making a process rt and those keys aren't set by default anyway
<mterry> Laney, although that bug was probably more about going the other way (i.e. changing in greeter and having that change the session)
<ogra> stgraber, well, the kernel doc is confusing me
<ogra> "By default all bandwidth is assigned to the root group and new groups get the
<ogra> period from /proc/sys/kernel/sched_rt_period_us and a run time of 0. If you
<ogra> want to assign bandwidth to another group, reduce the root group's bandwidth
<ogra> and assign some or all of the difference to another group"
<stgraber> note that those are "groups" not "cgroups"
<ogra> yes, i understood that
<mhall119> ogra: where's the instructions for making an image-based install writable?
<ogra> mhall119, phablet-config writable-image
<mhall119> really? it's that simple now?
<sergiusens> has been for 3 months I say (or more)
<mhall119> is that documented on the wiki somewhere?
<ogra> probably :)
<stgraber> mdeslaur: might have something to do with cgroups after all...
<stgraber> root@castiana:~# chrt -r -p 99 $$
<stgraber> chrt: failed to set pid 19023's policy: Operation not permitted
<stgraber> root@castiana:~# echo $$ > /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/tasks
<stgraber> root@castiana:~# chrt -r -p 99 $$
<mhall119> ogra: I don't even have to restart?
<ogra> mhall119, you do
<ogra> mhall119, oh, btw https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/189/
<mhall119> oh...maybe I'd already made it writable then
<Laney> barry: I replied again
<ogra> mhall119, did you open a bug for that ?
<ogra> (teh fix will land with the next android upload)
<mdeslaur> stgraber: curiously, I do have messages that rtkit set my pulse process to realtime in the log
<mhall119> ogra: I opened one against dialer-app
<mdeslaur> stgraber: but chrt isn't showing it
<ogra> mhall119, can you re-assign against android ? dialer-app is just a victim
<stgraber> mdeslaur: so my guess is that everything works fine so long as rtkit runs as root and isn't itself in a cgroup
<ogra> mdeslaur, getprop ro.build.version.release
<barry> Laney: okay.  btw, the build succeeded.  yay for sleep(2)
<ogra> mdeslaur, are you on android 4.4 already ?
<Laney> \o/
<stgraber> mdeslaur: if it's a cgroup, it gets affected by cpu.rt_runtime_us which is 0 for the /user hierarchy
<stgraber> *in a cgroup
<diwic> ogra, fwiw, I did see error messages on 4.2 too
<mhall119> ogra: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1284255 I can't change the project
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284255 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "dailer-app doesn't work when /home/ is out of space" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> diwic, i never noticed that... but rsalveti telling me "thats normal" kind of indicates that they were there before :)
<diwic> ogra, well, they were there before, but it's not normal :-)
<diwic> it should be fixed
<ogra> heh, yeah
<stgraber> mdeslaur: and AFAICT nothing is setting that value to 0, it's the controller's default that only something in the root cgroup has it set to 950000, any other sub-cgroup defaults to 0
<mdeslaur> ogra: I don't have a device, I'm just looking at my laptop
<stgraber> however looking on my mako, rtkit is in the root cgroup, so it should be able to set the priority just fine
<stgraber> it's just if pulseaudio attempts to do it itself that it'll fail
<xnox> 15:28:59.080 INFO __init__:387 - dbus.DBusException while attempting to get PID for org.freedesktop.ReserveDevice1.Audio1: DBusException("Could not get PID of name 'org.freedesktop.ReserveDevice1.Audio1': no such name",)
<xnox> does not sound good.
<ogra> mhall119, adjusted
<diwic> xnox, hmm, is this related to anything or are you just talking about error messages in general? :-)
<mdeslaur> stgraber: I'm wondering if something is failing in trusty... do chrt -a -p `pidof pulseaudio`
<xnox> diwic: filemanager autopilot tests fail, but that's about it.
<xnox> diwic: and it sounds like not the only sound problem at the moment.
<mdeslaur> stgraber: in precise, I get this: pid 1837's current scheduling policy: SCHED_RR|SCHED_RESET_ON_FORK
<mdeslaur> pid 1837's current scheduling priority: 5
<ogra> xnox, weird that filemanager triggers such a message though
<mdeslaur> stgraber: but none of them in trusty is getting realtime
<xnox> ogra: oh, it has some sound settings / sound feedback or somesuch and the tests check that.
<diwic> xnox, uhm, filemanager? Why would it try to look at the second sound card in a system?
<xnox> diwic: i dunno, i'm just verifying it works with python3.... and it doesn't work at all at the moment on my grouper.
<xnox> (and that is _not_ on 4.4 i take it?!)
<ogra> xnox, grouper is dead and buried
<ogra> have your manager get you a flo
<xnox> ogra: what happened? it does have full 4.4 support from cyanogen mod trees.
<xnox> ogra: why can't we just build that? (sure it will still be phone UI without sim, but it's better than nothing)
<ogra> we have long stopped looking into grouper issues
<ogra> Mir doesnt work right etc
<xnox> ogra: Mir got fixed, and works right.
<xnox> ogra: it's actually very slick.
<stgraber> mdeslaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6994941/
<ogra> well, groupper wont be supported anymore by end of the week or so
<stgraber> mdeslaur: to me it looks like rtkit is just completely buggy
<stgraber> mdeslaur: all those paths are lacking an obvious /proc
<mdeslaur> stgraber: oh gah, what's that on?
<diwic> stgraber, it does a chroot into /proc as an additional security thing
<diwic> stgraber, IIRC
<stgraber> mdeslaur: strace of rtkit while restarting pulseaudio
<stgraber> diwic: well, if it does that, it doesn't seem to be terribly succesful :)
<ogra> probably it only works with systemd nowadays :P
<stgraber> diwic: though, you're right, ls /proc/$(pidof /usr/lib/rtkit/rtkit-daemon)/root confirms it
<stgraber> diwic: ok, so re-reading with that in mind, it actually looks kind of fine
<ogra> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=655321... admittedly 3 years old and no reference which patches were added
<ubot5> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 655321 in systemd "rtkit-daemon[1141]: Failed to make ourselves RT: Operation not permitted" [Medium,Closed: worksforme]
<ogra> is our rtkit actually recent ?
<barry> Laney: i think i see what's going on.  see my last comment, esp. the last paragraph.  ping me when you've read that and we can do a quick discussion
<ogra> oh, awesome ... so the homepage of rtkit is http://0pointer.de/public/
<ogra> lovely
<Laney> barry: okay, sec, desktop team meeting atm
<mdeslaur> ogra: looks like it was http://git.0pointer.de/?p=rtkit.git;a=commit;h=933c59c232df3c3910bf61ea3dc7c45c27e79129
<barry> Laney: no rush
<ogra> yeah, seems we have it
<xnox> barry: i am on grouper/devel r194
<xnox> barry: i've treid system-image-cli -v -c devel-proposed
<xnox> barry: and i get SignatureError =(
<ogra> xnox, -b 0
<barry> xnox: are you testing with the new s-i and u-d-m stack?
<xnox> barry: no.
<xnox> barry: worked the second time....
<barry> xnox: right.  try it with the debs from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-010/+packages
 * ogra finds it astonishing that rtkit only had 6 revisions in 4 years
<Laney> barry: I think your last paragraph is what I was thinking of
<Laney> You just repeat the previous UAS in that case
<barry> Laney: it will only happen if the initial check was completed of course.  if that check is still in progress, we have no status and will return without issuing a UAS signal
 * mdeslaur really likes multiple commit messages that are "systemd: update sd-daemon.[ch]"
<mdeslaur> only slightly better than "change stuff."
<Laney> barry: yup
<stgraber> hmm, so I see the problem but I'm not sure how that one got solved on Fedora
<jodh> mdeslaur: http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/git_commit.png
<stgraber> basically, when setting a task as RT, no matter who sets it, the cgroup limit will be checked
<barry> Laney: here's what i think i can do: i'm going to try to fix this in s-i trunk, but i'm not going to release a 2.2 upstream.  i'll take that patch and turn it into a quilt patch for 2.1, push it to my existing ci-train mp and ask you to do a landing 10 rebuild.  then we'll have something to test.  i can back the patch out when i do the next 2.2 upstream release
<mdeslaur> jodh: heh :)
<stgraber> so even if I'm root, in the root cgroups and have no limit applied to ME, I can't set the value for a process which is in a limited cgroup
<stgraber> root@castiana:~# echo $$ > /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/tasks
<stgraber> root@castiana:~# chrt -r -p 99 $$
<stgraber> root@castiana:~# chrt -r -p 99 21371
<stgraber> chrt: failed to set pid 21371's policy: Operation not permitted
<Laney> barry: ack, sounds fine to me
<Laney> Not really bothered how the code gets to me as long as it does :P
<barry> Laney: :)  okay, stay tuned
<Laney> Unless you mean *really* back out, and not drop the quilt patch because it's then upstream
<mdeslaur> stgraber: http://git.0pointer.de/?p=rtkit.git;a=commit;h=10a96f332f0f31275f53cf370989c828d72cf5bc
<barry> Laney: right, drop the quilt patch because it's then upstream
<stgraber> mdeslaur: sure but that's not enough, that's what I just said :)
<Laney> good :)
<stgraber> mdeslaur: my example above shows me being root, in the root cgroup and still not being allowed to change rt capabilities of processes in a restricted cgroup
<mdeslaur> stgraber: ah, right
<mdeslaur> hrm
<stgraber> mdeslaur: this may be very well also apply to Fedora as I'm not sure they actually set the cpu controller in logind
<stgraber> if they don't, they won't have the problem
<stgraber> and that's why a saucy system or a trusty system without cgroup-lite installed won't have that problem at all
<stgraber> but since we plan on having logind setup all the controllers for all users in trusty, we'll have to find a way to sort out that mess...
<mdeslaur> stgraber: ok, I'm sure you'll manage to figure it out :)
<mdeslaur> ogra: sorry, seems you were right about it being related to cgroups
<ogra> :)
 * ogra is good at guessing 
<mdeslaur> heh :)
<hallyn> hey ( though i can't actually pay attention for the next few mins, biab )
<stgraber> hey hallyn, let me just brain dump where we are at this point :)
<stgraber> hallyn: so ogra reported that rtkit (a Lennart project that grants RT privileges to user processes) fails on Ubuntu Touch and on some Ubuntu desktops in trusty
<stgraber> hallyn: I tracked this down to us now setting up a cpu cgroup for each user, so pulseaudio is in a cpu cgroup
<stgraber> hallyn: basically this is related to rt_runtime_us, /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu has it set to 950000 but any sub-cgroup will default to 0
<stgraber> hallyn: as weird and stupid as this may be, even if rtkit is running in the root cgroup, it can't set rt priority on a process which is in a cgroup with rt_runtime_us set to 0
<stgraber> hallyn: so since by the time we release trusty we'll have all user processes in a cpu cgroup, and most of our users unfortunately run pulseaudio which kind of likes to have rt priority (and I hear it's important for phone calls too...), we need to find a way out of this
<hallyn> oh maybe that explains why i've had trouble soetimes with linphone
<mdeslaur> hallyn: try chrt -a -p `pidof pulseaudio`
<hallyn> stgraber: all right, basically i know nothing about rt cgroup;  after team mtg (which starts now) i'll look over
<hallyn> http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0808.2/0223.html
<stgraber> hallyn: current thoughts include: patch logind to set the limit to the root value (so manual inheritance of rt_runtime_us) or turning off that bit in the kernel entirely
<hallyn> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/scheduler/sched-rt-group.txt
<mdeslaur> hallyn: on trusty, nothing is realtime
<hallyn> and then hopefully i can talk more intelligently
<diwic> rsalveti, hrm, other things got in the way, so didn't have time to upload PulseAudio with the fix today. Feel free to do so yourself. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<rsalveti> diwic: no worries, will upload after my call then, thanks :-)
<hallyn> stgraber: so the solution is multiple hierarchies?  :)
<hallyn> stgraber: if pulseaudio is started by a user upstart session, it could create a different cpu cgroup for pulse
<hallyn> we can say root gets 50% runtime_us, and the console cgroup gets 35?
<stgraber> hallyn: so yeah, that's one possibility, technically logind doesn't apply any limitation at the moment, so it'd make sense to just manually inherit the rt value but that's slightly painful as logind does mkdir_p and we then need to go and walk the path to set it all the way to the user's cgroup
<hallyn> well i think we can find a clean way to do that - the first question is whether that design makes sense
<stgraber> the other possiblity being to get rid of that rt stuff from the cpu cgroup entirely (since it's confusing inconsistent and I'm not sure anyone actually uses this)
<hallyn> what all would go into the console cgroup?
<hallyn> also the rt cgroup is the one that lets a user hose the system iiuc
<hallyn> who do we have who wants rt?  jackd users?
<hallyn> stgraber: we wouldn't "walk a path" though,
<stgraber> pulseaudio wants rt but it asks a privileged rtkit daemon to make it rt, so we don't need the user to be allowed to do that themselves
<ogra> nobody on the phone, i can promise you
<hallyn> stgraber: in a container, we wouldn't do this.  so we'd just use "/console"
<stgraber> the problem is that because pulseaudio is in a rt limited cgroup, rtkit can't do its job
<ogra> right
 * ogra proposes since the start to just drop the kernel option 
<hallyn> i'm ok with that.  i sort of assumed we would
<ogra> though if you guys found general probs that extend into the desktop too ...
<hallyn> do we need rt on desktop?
<hallyn> s/need/want/
<stgraber> ogra: you are proposing to drop the rt restriction feature enitrely which is slightly overkill, just killing the cgroup part of it would be better
<ogra> we have rtkit there was well, to bump the scheduling for pulse
<stgraber> hallyn: pulseaudio wants it and used to have it until we turned on the cpu cgroup for all users
<Tassadar> barry: I'd like to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1278589 , but I'm not sure how to replace current use of http(s)_base in the code - would adding another method to Configuration class (like, url_base(prefer_https): ...) and then replacing http(s)_base with that call be okay?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1278589 in Ubuntu system image "Support turning off https from channel.ini" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<hallyn> stgraber: but if we turn of rt cgroup, pulse audio will ignore it?
<hallyn> (i'm not sure why you keeping sayin gthat to me, so i must be missing something)
<stgraber> hallyn: my hope is that if we turn off the rt cgroup, things will be identical to the process being in the root cgroup, and we know that this works fine
<hallyn> stgraber: so what is the downside to turning of the rt cgroup
<hallyn> actually i suppose on small hw like a phone we in fact might want rt cgroup for the phone functionality...
<stgraber> hallyn: none that I can think of though is there an easy way to turn off only those bits?
<hallyn> I thought that was what CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED was.
<stgraber> hallyn: well, no, on the phone you'd want whatever wants rt privileges to talk to rtkit which will then grant them the privilege if they deserve it
<ogra> right
<stgraber> hallyn: is CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED in fact only applying only to cgroups? the name and description I've seen here and there suggested it was also responsible for exposing some of the knobs in sysctl
<hallyn> can't say i understand why rt isn't its own cgroup.  cpu was originally for resource tracking... this limits its usefulness for that
<barry> Tassadar: nice!  i haven't had time to comment on that bug, but my thinking is that we'd add a use_https flag to the [service] section, which of course would default to yes.  then in config.py, where we calculate the service['https_base'] value, if use_https is false, we'd essentially copy the service['http_base'] value to service['https_base'].  other than tests, i think this is all we'd need to do.  let me add that to the bug
<stgraber> well, the whole cpu* stuff is a mess at the moment, but yeah, rt should have been a separate controller
<stgraber> hallyn: so if you can't think of a downside to turning CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED off, then we probably ought to have that done for all kernels by the kernel team
<hallyn> i dunno - it does show up all over the place,
<Tassadar> barry: oh, okay) Should I do it and then propose merge? (I'm not sure how that works on launchpad...)
<hallyn> stgraber: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6995272/
<stgraber> hallyn: ah, that's much clearer than the doc page :)
<hallyn> it's from http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/scheduler/sched-rt-group.txt .
<hallyn> but i'm still not convinced...
<hallyn> only bc i'm not 100% clear on what exactly we want.
<hallyn> so CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED depends on cgroups.  but i dont' know if it is required for some other rt-y thing
<barry> Tassadar: yeah, that would be awesome.  you'd be our first outside contributor! (have to figure out how that would work, might have to do a cla :).  the way to do it is to branch lp:ubuntu-system-image/client, make the changes, push a branch to lp, and do a merge proposal.  i can certainly help you with those steps
<stgraber> I think what we want is the pre-trusty behaviour where users can't mark their task rt (obviously) but rtkit can (because its privileged) and we don't want to bother with quotas as that's exactly what rtkit does already
<stgraber> so the equivalent of having all processes in cpu:/ with no limit applied to rt_* (default system wide values)
<hallyn> stgraber: ok, so rtkit only does that per-task right?
<hallyn> if it doe sit per-group, then i think it depends on the cgroups
<hallyn> if per-task is ok then we can turn off CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED
<stgraber> hallyn: it doe it per-task and does some kind of throttling based on the uid that owns the task
<Tassadar> barry: okay. See, I've set-up a system-image server for hammerhead, but I don't have https certificate, so it won't update itself after installation
<stgraber> hallyn: I read through rtkit's code earlier and the only mention of cgroups is in its systemd detection code, it never reads or writes the rt_ cgroup entries
<hallyn> stgraber: yes, but i was afraid there might be another way of grouping tasks which rtkit uses and which is not cgroup-y, but depends on cgroup in its in-kernel rt implementatin
<stgraber> Tassadar: if you have a dedicated IP for that server, you can get a basic https certificate for free from startssl
<hallyn> sounds like no
<barry> Tassadar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1278589/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1278589 in Ubuntu system image "Support turning off https from channel.ini" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<barry> Tassadar: take a shot at it, and feel free to ping me.  it would be a very nice contribution.
<stgraber> hallyn: right, I looked for that and it looks like none of Lennart's project ever try to read/write any of that rt cgroup stuff
<stgraber> hallyn: so sounds like we should just poke the kernel team and have that thing turned off everywhere
<hallyn> stgraber: agreed.  they might of course have a good reason why they can't do that...
<Tassadar> barry: I suppose I have to change the server to pass that use_https flag from etc/config into channel.ini too, right?
<hallyn> stgraber: note that, all the same, having a separate /console cgroup (one per host) might be interesting anyway
<stgraber> hallyn: I'm not sure I understand what that'd do, would we move all of the user's tasks from /user/uid.user/cX.session/ to /console or what?
<hallyn> only pulseaudio and maybe compiz;  anything related to audio/video
<hallyn> maybe (*$&%($*% hangouts crap
<barry> Tassadar: sorry, not sure i understand that last comment.  this shouldn't require a change on the server side, but a client who is connecting to an http-only server would have to edit their client.ini file, which yeah, could be somewhat problematic.  are you thinking about implementing auto-detect for http-only?
<stgraber> barry: hmm, hold on, let me read your latest comment because client.ini seems like a very bad idea to me :)
<Tassadar> barry: well system-image-server generates my channel.ini with address according to etc/config
<Tassadar> it could generate it with use_https: false, if I set it in my server's etc/config
<Tassadar> but using current port options (with 0 == don't use this one
<Tassadar> ) seems better to me
<Tassadar> (to a person who isn't familiar with system-image at all >_>)
<stgraber> barry: commented in the bug
<Laney> mpt: We got a system-settings bug complaining that "free space" tells you all of the free space on the system, rather than just the amount of space available for the home directory. What's it supposed to be?
<Laney> If it were to be something other than all free space then you'd want to list the types of free space differently
<Laney> I'll assign the bug instead. :)
<barry> stgraber, Tassadar more thoughts in comment #3
<barry> Laney: i have a patch in my trunk now, and it passes all the tests.  i'll adapt it to a quilt patch for landing-10 after lunch.
<Laney> barry: nice one
<barry> Laney:  4 files changed, 39 insertions(+), 17 deletions(-)
<stgraber> barry: replied
<Laney> barry: if you push it then I can build a package to test quickly
<barry> but really that's more than necessary for quilt, since it includes NEWS and version bump
 * Tassadar just leaves it to you, I don't know enough to say anything useful about the implementation - I can probably write those few lines of python once you decide what to do though)
<Laney> will be going in 30
<barry> Laney: okay, let me quiltify and push before lunch
<Laney> oh I just meant to your work branch, but that works ;-)
<barry> Laney: yeah might as well get the ci train wheels churning :)
<Laney> wfm
<Laney> could even publish today...
<barry> Laney: i just pushed an update: 2.1-0ubuntu4.  doing a local build here too for verification, but i figured you could get the ci train rolling out of the station in parallel
 * barry -> lunch
<Laney> barry: roger, will build now
<guinness6554> Hi. I am trying to port the ubuntu touch for nexus 5.  I know that there are people who already dealing with I just wanna do it 4 fun and I am a bit stacked. Is there anybody who could help me a bit?
<Tassadar> guinness6554: there is no need to port anything, there are images for N5 and the code is in official repositories
<effbiai> hi, anyone here running ubuntu touch on i9505 (galaxy s4)? i got it installed and when trying to boot it, it "freezes" at galaxy s4 boot screen. tho.. i am able to connect to it with adb
<effbiai> in adb (shell) i'm able to do normal linux commands like list mounts, dmesg, etc
<effbiai> any hints on what to troubleshoot?
<ogra> effbiai, well, check logs and such
<effbiai> i've checked dmesg. is there a spesific log i should check? a log in /var/log/somewhere maybe?
<balloons> does 207 feel a bit sluggish to anyone else?
<aquarius> if running dual-boot Ubuntu/Android on an N4, how do I update apps?
<ogra> aquarius, use the app updater
<rsalveti> balloons: maybe apport is getting a crash?
<aquarius> ogra, that being System Settings > Updates ?
 * ogra only tired 207 on flo and maguro ... on one it flies the other is always sluggish ... 
<balloons> hmm could be.. it's just noticeably sluggish.. I'll look
<ogra> aquarius, nope, the app in the click scope
<ogra> aquarius, same icon as the updater in system settings
<balloons> rsalveti, I don't see apport running
<ogra> balloons, /var/crash ?
<rsalveti> balloons: which device?
<balloons> rsalveti, ogra I'm on an n4
<aquarius> ogra, I don't seem to have that. Searching for "Update" on the apps scope doesn't show anything.
<balloons> last crash is from feb 21 so :-)
<ogra> aquarius, oh, then you are one of the few unlucky people that used an image from proposed atht accidentially had this app dropped
<ogra> (we never promoted one with it missing iirc ... )
<aquarius> ogra, I shouldn't be... I don't think I'm using -proposed, I'm just using trusty
<aquarius> ogra, how can I check?
<ogra> well, then i probably mis-remember
<aquarius> I "upgraded" (that is: reinstalled, from the Android dual boot app) a few days ago, I think
<ogra> aquarius, it was gone between 195 and 202
<aquarius> ogra, ah, OK. How can I know what I'm running?
<ogra> "about this device"
<aquarius> ah, I'm on r194
<aquarius> so I should upgrade, shouldn't I?
<ogra> hmm
<aquarius> has there been a promoted image since then?
<ogra> you just pointed out a serious issue
<aquarius> (I'm not running -proposed)
<ogra> right
<ogra> hasnt
<aquarius> ogra, that's why I'm bringing it up here rather than, e.g., whining on reddit ;)
<ogra> thats a little serious
<aquarius> ogra, yeah. I can't upgrade any apps :)
<aquarius> ogra, I thought I was going mad
<ogra> we cant really promote anything atm ...
<aquarius> ogra, OK -- if the answer is "you can't upgrade any apps until there's a new promoted image, and then you'll be able to again" then I'm OK with that
<ogra> yes ... you could hack around that
<aquarius> presumably I can "upgrade" an app by, e.g., uninstalling it and then reinstalling it :)
<ogra> by making the image writable and installing click-update-manager
<ogra> (and making it ro after that again)
<aquarius> no, no, no writeable image for me. If I do that then I stop being a normal person and start being a haXX0r and I can never trust that my apps will work on normal devices ever again ;)
 * aquarius uninstalls and reinstalls app
<ogra> heh, k
<balloons> someone mentioned phablet-screenshot is broken, and indeed it seems to be. Can anyone recommend how to get a screenshot atm?
<aquarius> ogra, is there anything else I should do to notify people about this issue? ("Tell ogra" seems to be enough from my point of view, but you may disagree ;))
<ogra> aquarius, already escalated it
<aquarius> what a star
<ogra> aquarius, but there isnt much we can do, the images are not in a promotable quality
<aquarius> ogra, yeah, I understand that, and that's OK -- now that I know that I'm not mad, it's a known bug, and it's being dealt with, that helps. It would be nice if it were fixable somehow, though...
<aquarius> (not "ssh in and run these commands" fixable, but "promote image 194.5" or something ;))
<ogra> yeah
<barry> Tassadar: comment #8 has an implementation plan.
<Tassadar> barry: okay, thanks, will try to do that in a minute
<barry> Laney: we have a successful s-i 2.1-0ubuntu4 in landing 10 PPA.  can you test that and see if it does what you need?
<Laney> barry: yep, but it'll need to be tomorrow morning now
<Laney> barry: you could try to trick seb128 into doing it
<barry> Laney: ack.  i'll test it too.
<barry> maybe mandel has some cycles to test it as well
<asac> davmor2: do you have bugs about autopilot on qt5.2?
<asac> davmor2: Mirv said there were bugs identified by you
<davmor2> asac: the crashes are listed on the spreadsheet I need to complete the autopilot tests latter this week once the mwc stuff is out of the way.  I hadn't publish bugs for the autopilot failures, but did for the manual testing failures.
<asac> davmor2: do all APs crash? or just some?
<asac> davmor2: is AP crashing itself?
<davmor2> asac: most of the manual testing failures have either been addressed or have been assigned
<asac> davmor2: do you have a link to spreadsheet?
<davmor2> asac: just some
<thomi> davmor2: asac: please be careful with your language. I *think* you mean "acceptance test failures", not "autopilot failures"... unless you really do mean autopilot failures, in which case you should let me know :)
<asac> davmor2: did you ever try to somehow validate how the apps in store behave with qt5.2? i really we need to do what i say here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06611.html
<davmor2> asac: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjuCdq68GSyVdGI4dGllUUxyZGxhc0tZWFhqNnJaaFE#gid=0  the red ones are the test failures orange were test passes but either a crash or extra info in the logs produced that might be important
<davmor2> asac: popey is on that
<popey> to be clear, I'm starting the apps to make sure they start, not spending ages testing each one
<asac> popey: would it make sense to send a call for testing to the appdev community? like i suggested in the mail here: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06611.html ?
<davmor2> meh popey I was just writing something similar but you beat me to it :)
<asac> or does anything need to happen brefore that?
<popey> asac: i think balloons wanted to spin up a community around testing apps, this would be a good bootstrap for that
<asac> balloons: can we get started on that today :)?
<davmor2> asac: before we can do the big push for 5.2.1 we need the qt multimedia sorting.  Currently no sound, no ring tone, speaking or audio in calls etc.  Once that fix lands I think most of the issues will slowly go away
<balloons> asac, popey yea the plan was to kick it off today. We have to nail down the logistics as we discussed yesterday popey
<asac> ChickenCutlass: ^^ qtmultimedia seems to block push for qt5.2
<asac> who did qtmultimedia things in the past?
<davmor2> asac: I'm not sure if it has landed yet I've been heavily testing mwc images so that has been my priority.  Mirv iirc has pointed it out that it needs fixing  so I believe did chase it initially but could be wrong
<asac> davmor2: so you say we have a fix. thats good
<asac> thought we didn thave that
<davmor2> asac: I don't know, I just know that Mirv started chasing it from a conversation we had
<davmor2> asac: let me see if I have some notes on it
<asac> popey: how does the current "startup test" look like? is that all good so far?
<asac> popey: do you have a list or something?
<popey> asac: not finished yet... will update in a bit.. meeting
<asac> thx
<davmor2> asac: so current there is a qt-multimedia patch that drops the qt-multimedia components as they aren't compatible with 5.2.1.  As soon as it is then new package will build with it from what I can understand.  There was not media when I ran the autopilot tests last week on the 18th
<asac> rsalveti: ChickenCutlass: who did qtmultimedia glueing to our sound stack for qt5.0? jim?
<rsalveti> asac: yes
<rsalveti> asac: is that the only blocker?
<rsalveti> if so we should just port it to 5.2 as the new mediaservice will take at least another week
<asac> rsalveti: seems its the big blocker preventing us to send out a wider call for testing to app community
<rsalveti> alright
<asac> balloons: can you confirm?
<asac> or is there anything else that prevent us?
<balloons> outside of multimedia? I don't know of anything else preventing moving, but multimedia is a big one :-)
<davmor2> rsalveti, asac: I think the camera app is failing completely because of it, and as blockers go on a phone not being able to make a call is about as big as it gets ;)
<asac> balloons: and sending out call for testing without MM doesnt make sense?
<rsalveti> davmor2: issues with the dialer-app?
<rsalveti> I can take a look at this package
<balloons> asac, we can send out a call to test the apps with that known caveat, but I suspect it's one of the things we really want feedback on
<davmor2> rsalveti: no sound and no audio
<asac> davmor2: true. but is that also blocking app community from doing an intial round of useful testing on qt5.2? not sure how many use MM there
<rsalveti> davmor2: that's interesting as it's not related with qt at all
<asac> thomi: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1284316 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284316 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "multiple StateNotFoundError failures in image 206" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> rsalveti: so how does the audio stack work if it isn't through qt?
<thomi> asac: yes, I agree with balloons comments on that bug.
<thomi> asac: also, the fact that it exists independantly of the autopilot version seems to indicate that it's not a bug in autopilot itself
<thomi> but rather, the tests fail poorly. We've already talked about this in the QA team, and elopio has a plan to fix things up, but we're not sure what the timeframe will be
<rsalveti> davmor2: audio for phone calls is different, but yeah, qt calls telepathy-ofono, which calls pulseaudio
<davmor2> rsalveti: I mean I get no sound from the music play, none from the internet, no video/sound from the videos scope, and then no audio from call, no ringtones  all seems pretty much linked but I could be horribly wrong :)
<rsalveti> davmor2: oh, ok
<rsalveti> let me first port qtmultimedia
<asac> thomi: can you guys communicate the outcome of that discussion in bug?
<asac> elopio: ^^
<ChickenCutlass> rsalveti: its a shame we have to do this twice.  port qtmultimedia.
<thomi> asac: elopio, sure, I'll update it now
<rsalveti> ChickenCutlass: well, we didn't get the mediaserver sooner
<ChickenCutlass> I know
<rsalveti> but yeah
<thomi> asac, elopio, balloons: my summary: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1284316/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284316 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "multiple StateNotFoundError failures in image 206" [Undecided,New]
<asac> thomi: awesome thanks. anything we can do short term to get rid of this behaviour? not sure why we suddently start seeing this
<rsalveti> asac: maybe because the kernel is behaving properly now regarding cpus on/off?
<rsalveti> and using the 4 cpus as well
<thomi> asac: I haven't looked at the specific failure yet - that's on my list for later today. I suspect that in the short term we can patch the test case up to do the right thing
<rsalveti> that could possibly make asynchronous test cases behave a bit worse
<balloons> I would support thomi's notion of addressing the testcases as the first step. If the errors persist, with our fixes it should pinpoint an issue in the app or platform which we can then deal with.
<cyphermox> asac: what's this about MM?
<asac> cyphermox: qt5.2 hsa broken MM and we need that fixed to do a serious push for 5.2
<cyphermox> what do you mean by "MM" though?
<asac> balloons: i think we shouldnt wait for MM fix... maybe we can make a small round of testing before that?
<asac> but tell folks that audio/mm isnt working so they shouldnt report issues related to that?
<rsalveti> MM could also be modem manager
 * cyphermox still parses "MM" as ModemManager
 * asac would like to get promissing feedback as soon as we can
<asac> cyphermox: hehe qtmultimedia
<asac> for a moment i wondered why you are so concerend :)
<cyphermox> bah
<cyphermox> there is a libmm-qt ;)
<balloons> asac, sure.. so what image do we want to point people at ?
<GreySyntax> would dmesg output be the best way to debug where a boot fails?
<asac> balloons: good point. lets wait till tomorrow. i hope we get a few more issues fixed which makes testing even more valuable i figure and we can also sync with mirv again.
<asac> to ensure that the ppa is really ready for this
<gnuts> Hello everyone, I'm curious why there is no ~flo.zip only a ~flo.img in the ~/current directory. there are zips of the others. Can anyone tell me why or where I can find them?
<rsalveti> gnuts: as flo is based on aosp, there's no zip anymore
<rsalveti> just pure img files
<rsalveti> the others are also aosp based now, but the old files are still around
<gnuts> ok, but I'd like to flash the current files to my nexus 7 (2103) using multirom. I guess I'll wait and keep watching xda. thank you
<Tassadar> gnuts: I'll update the android app to support installing new official images soon
<GreySyntax> is there a recommended way to modify scripts/touch so the change is applied in every build?
<gnuts> Wow, hearing directly from the source! Thank you. I'll keep watch.
<Tassadar> gnuts: I'm trying to put things in place also to support N5, not sure how long will that take, should be a few days max
<Tassadar> barry: can I run the tests on ubuntu computer or do the require to be ran on Ubuntu Touch device?
<barry> Tassadar: you can run it on a desktop with a hacked up ini file.  just point all the paths to some tempdirs
<Tassadar> when I run "python3 setup.py test" in the root dir, it seems to try to reboot the computer during some tests
<Tassadar> (which fails, because it's not root, and then it's stuck waiting for the reboot I guess)
<rtyupo> hi
<rtyupo> anyone there ?
<rtyupo> i would like to know it possible to install ubuntu-touch ?
<matv1> rtyupo yes it is possible. but it depends on what device you want to install it on
<rtyupo> iphone 5
<GreySyntax> then no
<rtyupo> why not possible ?
<matv1> nope
<matv1> touch is being deveoped on android hardware
<GreySyntax> because apples secureROM is still 'secure' on modern devices you modify the boot-chain
<matv1> question: I am confused: is Maguro now officialy desupported?
<rtyupo> well is it possible to install IOS6 and IOS7 on dualboot on IPHONE 5
<Tassadar> barry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vbocek/ubuntu-system-image/support_http/revision/241 my code now looks like this, but I'm kinda lost in all the tests :/
<matv1> and if so, why are images still being built and tested up to today?
<rtyupo> bootcamp for iphone not exist ?
<barry> Tassadar: that looks pretty good.  i suggest one small semantic change: DISABLED_PROTOCOL = object() and then test for identity instead of equality.  e.g.  if self.service.http_port is DISABLED_PROTOCOL
<barry> Tassadar: as far as end-to-end tests, i am happy to write them when i merge your branch if you'd like.  that part of the test suite can get pretty complicated
<pmcgowan> matv1, maguro is on its way out, but it still works and we have many devs using it
<Tassadar> barry: yeah, I think that would be better. I don't even know how to run those tests. Should I remove those 3 I've added into test_config.py?
<barry> Tassadar: naw, keep them in your branch.  i'll use that as a starting point and will probably flesh out all the corner cases.
<barry> Tassadar: the way i run individual tests are:
<barry> `tox --notest -r` to set up the test environment (don't need to do this if you've already done a full `tox` test)
<barry> then:
<barry> .tox/py33/bin/python -m nose2 -v -P test_config
<barry> with variations thereof
<Tassadar> okay. I'll change that DISABLED_PROTOCOL and add overriding of [system] as separate commit
<barry> Tassadar: sounds good.  do please do a merge proposal once you're happy with the branch.  we can either continue to discuss on the mp, or i can merge + tweak
<barry> Tassadar: and let me know when you've signed the cla :)
<matv1> pmcgowan yes i saw that todays image test even looked good. So would bug report would still get looked at if one would report them against Maguro? and what about after the desupport date?
<Tassadar> barry: I've signed it already, it said that a member or canonical team will contact me shortly)
<pmcgowan> matv1, yes bugs would get looked at, and not sure when it might be officially cut off, maybe 14.04
<barry> Tassadar: great, thanks
<matv1> pmcgowan thank you
<daker> Q: can UT run on Meizu MX2 ?
<Tassadar> bean: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vbocek/ubuntu-system-image/support_http/revision/242 This isn't correct is it, because channel.ini would have to have [system] section (else it would load just empty Bag). I should check if the [system] is present and then overwrite it I guess..?
<Tassadar> ups, wrong nick
<Tassadar> barry: ^^
<bean> o,.o
<GreySyntax> rtyupo: no it doesn't
<rtyupo> what doesn't ?
<GreySyntax> "bootcamp for iPhone"
<rtyupo> is it possible to install grub ?
<GreySyntax> "no"
<barry> Tassadar: that's a good point.  override will only ever be true when loading a channel.ini, but "legacy" channel.ini files may not have the [system] section.  you're probably right about first checking whether parser['system'] exists.  alternatively, Bag can be given an .update() method, but that's more work (i.e. refactoring & tests)
<GreySyntax> you can't modify the boot process at all you can only boot iOS
<barry> Tassadar: what do you feel up for? :)
<rtyupo> tell me how to do it ?
<GreySyntax> you can't
<rtyupo> i would like to run IOS6 AND IOS7 on dualboot
<GreySyntax> you can't
<GreySyntax> it's impossible
<rtyupo> how to modify the boot process
<rtyupo> ?
<GreySyntax> see above
<Tassadar> barry: well, how should it work? if section is present, then remove all existing values and use only the ones specified in channel.ini, or just overwrite the existing values and leave the ones not specified in channel.ini as-is?
<rtyupo> ok understand
<Tassadar> barry: given how [service] override works, it should probably remove all existing options and add only the ones in channel.ini
<barry> Tassadar: for the former, i think implementing a Bag.update() would be a better approach.  otherwise we can document that channel.ini must override everything or nothing (i.e. if the section exists, it must include all settings)
<rtyupo> is there any snifer for IOS7 boot process  ?
<GreySyntax> nope
<GreySyntax> rtyupo: you'd be best to direct your iOS related questions to #openjailbreak or #jailbreakqa
<rtyupo> ok
<GreySyntax> does anybody know how to modify the ubuntu ramdisk, i need to make a few changes to /scripts/touch
<Tassadar> barry: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vbocek/ubuntu-system-image/support_http/revision/242 I've added that Bag.update() and changed config.py so that both [service] and [system] section use it
<Tassadar> barry: note that this changes how overriding of [service] works - now it just updates existing values
<barry> Tassadar: that looks pretty good
<Tassadar> barry: I'll submit merge proposal, then
<barry> Tassadar: cool.  i'll work out the tests and comment on the mp, or ping you here if i have any questions
<Tassadar> barry: does system-image server have no documentation? I'd add info about that "disabled" value in there too, but I can't see any man files in it's repo
<barry> Tassadar: ini-manpage.rst
<Tassadar> I mean etc/config in server, that's a different file
 * barry looks at stgraber for server docs
<stgraber> not much doc on the server side, though I've got examples around that say port=0 so I'll just push a change to the version tarball generator to set =disabled when I have =0 in my config
<Tassadar> stgraber: I've found a mistake in config.example when I was setting up the server - http://hastebin.com/poxayofote.diff - should I make merge request for that?
<stgraber> Tassadar: nah, I'll just fix it, thanks. That syntax changed a while back, I guess I just forgot to update the example...
<Tassadar> k
<Tassadar> stgraber: another "problem" I had with it was that remote-system-image tries to download rootfs file for each device, and when the device is not present on system-image.ubuntu.com (i.e. hammerhead) it fails
<Tassadar> so I've added option to hardcode the device name it checks for
<Tassadar> not sure if you want to do something about that, but ports are likely to encounter the same problem
<stgraber> Tassadar: adding a device= keyword to remote_system_image would be fine with me
<Tassadar> I did exactly that) I'll clean it up a bit and submit it)
<stgraber> Tassadar: cool, please make sure we still get 100% test coverage with your change and that the test suite passes with both python2 and python3
<Tassadar> stgraber: should I add test for that device=X option?
<stgraber> Tassadar: yes you should, I never push to trunk with less than 100% code coverage
<Tassadar> stgraber: I've submited the merge proposal, all tests pass (assuming running tests involves just "tests/generate-keys; python tests/run; python3 tests/run")
<Tassadar> hm, except they shouldn't pass, that test I've copypasted is wrong
<nhaines> effbiai: yes, SMS workds perfectly.  Phone calls and sound don't work at all (unless you get the ALSA config files from the ubuntu-phone ML, which plays sound great but I haven't tested calls yet).
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-26
<sergiusens> stgraber, when I told yesterday that the '/' in channels wasn't working it actually was
<stgraber> sergiusens: oh, good!
<sergiusens> stgraber, just tell me later on what you want the default channel to be (and when this is landing) so I can make a change in the default
<stgraber> sergiusens: yep, I'll try to do an end to end test tomorrow to make sure all works fine and if that's the case will figure out when I want to do the switch and send an e-mail to ubuntu-phone
<stgraber> sergiusens: there'll be a transition period of a month or so anyway, so we can just flip the default during that time
<sergiusens> ah, great
<krkeco> hello hello
<krkeco> anyone online?
<krkeco> i just installed ubuntu on my nexus4 via multirom and had a couple questions
<krkeco> can you bluetooth keyboard/mouse?  I cant seem to add anything it just says looking for headset (which does not bode well imo)
<krkeco> is there an app store?
<krkeco> everyone is asleep =(
<asac> cyphermox: ^^
<asac> krkeco: if he is not around check back tomorrow earlier
<krkeco> o ok
<krkeco> thanks
<Mirv> asac: so as answered by rsalveti, he or sergiusens was to port qtmultimedia-touch to 5.2 which is what blocks audio/video. additionally jhodapp promised to handle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtvideo-node/+bug/1267818 but it's still waiting
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267818 in qtvideo-node (Ubuntu) "Please remove qtmultimedia private headers usage to work with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> asac: ..and on the other channel it seems sergiusens has some package being prepared, but I'm not seeing yet a ping to me telling where's the PPA it can be copied to the 5.2 PPA from
<Mirv> jhodapp: can you give a status update on the bug #1267818?
<ubot5> bug 1267818 in qtvideo-node (Ubuntu) "Please remove qtmultimedia private headers usage to work with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267818
<frecel>  can anyone run html5 touch apps in Ubuntu SDK?
<dholbach> good morning
<andon185> dear all, can i install my htc senxation with ubuntu touh?
<andon185> dear all, can i install my htc senxation with ubuntu touch?
<popey> !devices | andon185
<ubot5> andon185: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> is it on that list?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy For Pete’s Sake Day! :-D
<Tassadar> ogra: I've noticed that with same rootfs, flo is running mir by default but hammerhead is not - is there some whitelist of devices which have mir enabled by default?
<ogra> hmm ?
<ogra> many people use hammerhead with rootstock, works for them with the default rootfs
<Tassadar> I have system-image server which takes rootfs from system-image.ubuntu.com and it builds device parts for hammerhead, it's not using rootstock
<ogra> Tassadar, the only extra thing rootstock does is: "touch /home/phablet/.display-mir"
<ogra> try doing that manually after install
<Tassadar> when I install flo from system-image, it has is using mir by default, whereas on hammerhead, I have to create .display-mir
<Tassadar> *it is using mir...
<ogra> since hammerhead is not in the supported arches ...
<ogra> i'll add it to the mir setup list once we can upload again (hopefully this week)
<paa> hi
<paa> how can i install ubuntu touch on my arc s
<Tassadar> ogra: okay, thanks - so mir has some "whitelist"?
<ogra> Tassadar, the function touching the file has, yes
<paa> any help
<ogra> !devices | paa
<ubot5> paa: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra> paa, if it is not on that list, you can search xda-developer forums (they sometimes have additional images)
<ogra> if that doesnt help i fear you have to do the porting yourself
<paa> how can i do de porting
<Tassadar> ogra: so it creates .display-mir by itself then, I guess I can put it in "custom" file for images on my server then - do you know if that works even for files in /home/phablet?
<ogra> no idea, try it i guess :)
<ogra> but i'll add it to the list anyway, i'll ping you if that landed
<Tassadar> well, at least I'll try setting-up that custom file
<paa> pls how do i port my device
<ogra> paa, see the channel topic, there is a link ... it is not a simple task though
<paa> ok ready to learn
<Tassadar> yeah, custom tarballs work even for files in /home
<ogra> Tassadar, and the file makes it work ?
<Tassadar> yeah, it adds /home/phablet/.display-mier
<Tassadar> *mir
<ogra> and that file makes the device work ?
<Tassadar> it always worked with MIR
<ogra> well, that wasnt clear from your question :)
<Tassadar> there are some graphic glitches with surfaceflinger, but everythings fine with mir
<nhaines> ogra: yes, I can confirm that on hammerhead there are some graphical glitches with surfaceflinger (when right-edge-swiping apps, but not the Dash for some reason) but they go away when using Mir.
<ogra> yes, thats known, on 4.4 SF wont work well with unity dur to changes on the android level
<ogra> (the drivers use hwcomposer now)
<nhaines> Hmm, that makes sense I suppose.  :)
<ogra> and we dont really want to support SF anyway anymore
<ogra> (things like broken screenshotting still leave it available ... once these are fixed i guess we'll drop it completely)
<nhaines> ogra: I was rather affirming that Mir runs perfectly on hammerhead.  :)
<ogra> yeah, thanks :)
<nhaines> Tassadar: also, thanks so much for your hard work.  I'm looking forward to MultiROM Manager supporting Ubuntu Touch updates on my Nexus 5!  It definitely got me through SCALE.  :)
<Tassadar> hm, by the way - my system-image server is pretty crappy VPS, and while it has "unlimited" bandwidth, is is connected via 100Mbit line. Does anybody here have any idea about how many people will that handle until it becames unusably slow?
<theognoob> hello
<theognoob> anyone here?
<ogra> only 263 people apart from you
<davmor2> Morning all
<wthielen> hi all, trying to install saucy on my Galaxy Nexus using ubuntu-device-flash --channel saucy --bootstrap --device maguro
<wthielen> i suppose this should be done when the phone is in the bootloader...
<ogra> wthielen, yes, the bootstrap option needs that
<wthielen> ok cool, its now showing the green android thingy with the rotating ... dodecahedron?
<wthielen> or hexahedron, can't count the sides
<wthielen> last time i installed trusty, via many ways, and it black-screened on me... so im hoping saucy is more lucky
<wthielen> ok, it rebooted, showed the Google booting screen for quite a long time... and now its black..
<wthielen> i doubt its working at all :(
<wthielen> oh... i had to freaking tap it...
<ogra> thats most likely just a coincidence
<ogra> maguro is simply just super slow
<ogra> especially on first boot
<wthielen> yea, it feels a bit sluggish
<ogra> trusty is a bit better
<wthielen> is there a way to "go back" without having to slide up from the bottom and hit back?
<ogra> (not very much though ... and maguro will be unsupported within the next weeks anyway)
<wthielen> :(
<wthielen> i have a Nexus 5 but im running Kitkat on that one
<wthielen> this maguro is just my previous phone, and thought about giving Ubuntu Touch a shot there
<ogra> i think Tassadar just made dual boot for the nexus5 work with his MultiROM stuff
<ogra> maguro is ok for testing apps you develop but imho not really usable as a daily device, the graphics driver support in Mir just sucks for it
<wthielen> ... dualboot! sounds good!
<Tassadar> as of now, it can boot the first testing images, I'll hook it up to system-image once bug 1278589 is resolved
<ubot5> bug 1278589 in Ubuntu system image "Support turning off https from channel.ini" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278589
<Tassadar> wthielen: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2571011
<wthielen> thanks!
<wthielen> bookmarked, good read for work tomorrow :)
<ogra> the N5 will give oyu an actual impression of Ubuntu on phones ... the ones that go on sale this year will have equal hardware
<ogra> maguro just gives a bad impression if you ask me
<wthielen> ok i'll keep that in mind
<wthielen> Tassadar: is there any performance drop when using multirom?
<Tassadar> no
<wthielen> or does it just give you the choice which to use, and then its totally that ROM?
<wthielen> cool
<Tassadar> are you familiar with XDA and custom ROMs?
<wthielen> i have been using stock ROM all the time, but im familiar with flashing stuff
<wthielen> i tried rooting etc, and flashed back to stock
<Tassadar> shouldn't be too hard to use then. Anyway, feel free to ask me if you encounter any problem with it
<wthielen> thanks!
<Tassadar> by the way, when you install it, you won't be able to use stock ROM's OTA updates, but that's the case with nearly all modifications you can find on XDA
<wthielen> i see
<wthielen> so i'd have to re-add it into your MultiROM
<Tassadar> I usually release a ZIP file which can be used to update stock rom instead of OTA, it's the same thing but you have to download it and flash it
<wthielen> using images from google's site
<wthielen> yea
<wthielen> does saucy support Japanese input by the way?
<Tassadar> I don't think it supports anything else than english at this point, not sure though
<wthielen> apparently its possible, using Anthy, which i know from ubuntu desktop
<jhodapp> Mirv: rsalveti has an MR for bug #1267818 and I'll be reviewing it shortly
<ubot5> bug 1267818 in qtvideo-node (Ubuntu) "Please remove qtmultimedia private headers usage to work with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267818
<Mirv> jhodapp: great!
<jhodapp> Mirv, sorry for the delay, so much to do, so little time
<wthielen> ok thanks for the info today! going to bed now.
<Mirv> jhodapp: familiar feeling :)
<jhodapp> Mirv, hehe
<mhall119> kalikiana: ping
<frecel> Popey: I tried to ubuntufy my game last night, I think I know what you needed a documentation written for
<popey> frecel: oh?
<frecel> popey: the Ubuntu UI for html5 changed significantly
<frecel> popey: but if you can use me for something I can do some stuff once I'm done with breakfast
<popey> frecel: let me find the guy responsible for this.. one mo
<FuLgOrE_> hello. I saw that the terminal app enter and backspace button bug is solved. It's not working for me on hammerhead. Do you know how to update it? I used apt-get upgrade.
<popey> FuLgOrE_: what version are you running?
<FuLgOrE_> ups
<FuLgOrE_> found it
<popey> heh
<popey> FuLgOrE_: meet kyleN
<popey> er, frecel meet kyleN
<popey> FuLgOrE_: ignore me ☻
<FuLgOrE_> popey: thank's anyway ;)
<kyleN> hey frecel
<frecel> hi kyleN
<kyleN> frecel, pinging you in side channel
<sergiusens> FuLgOrE_, for future ref, the terminal app is a click package; apt-get won't get it
<FuLgOrE_> sergiusens: yes, I found the updater. my fault ;-)
<popey> sergiusens: tested sudoku 161, but now balloons is awake, he can upload to the store ㋛ that okay balloons ?
<popey> balloons: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/sudoku-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.sudoku_1.0.161_all.click was the one I tested
<balloons> popey, sure can no worries
<popey> win
<balloons> popey, it's uploaded
<popey> BOOM!
<bfiller> mzanetti: is there a bug filed for the issue we talked about the other day with launching a click package from the scope falling through?
<mhall119> kalikiana: any chance you can have U1DB API docs for QML for me this week?
<kalikiana> mhall119: I will try. I need to finish stuff for app settings, so towards the end of the week I should have time to look at the docs build
<mhall119> kalikiana: ok, I'm going to just publish the C++ version I had in sdk-1.0 into sdk-14.04 for now, and I'll replace it as soon as you have the QML docs ready
<kalikiana> okay.
<mzanetti> bfiller: hmm, no, I don't think so
<xnox> rsalveti: so in l
<xnox> rsalveti: so in ppa:ubuntu-toolchain/android there is gcc-4.8 based arm-linux-androideabi toolchain building.
<rsalveti> awesome
<xnox> rsalveti: i've tried to compile android package with it.... but most modules declare -Werror, and are clearly not 4.8-Werror clean.
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra> sigh
<xnox> rsalveti: and hence i'm handing it over to you ;-)
<rsalveti> would need some more work
<rsalveti> but that's fine
 * ogra wants -Werror to die 
<ogra> in flames !!!
<xnox> rsalveti: or figure out how to override -Wno-error, even for a test build....
<rsalveti> as you tested it, we could just have it in the archive I'd guess
<bfiller> mzanetti: do you mind filing one so we can track?
<rsalveti> xnox: I believe it's a default option around build/ or similar
<mzanetti> bfiller: ack
<awe> barry, thanks for looking over the ofono-scripts pull request
<xnox> rsalveti: i386 toolchain finished building, and amd64 one should be done soon after. enjoy =)
<rsalveti> awesome
<balloons> sergiusens, rsalveti can we land this, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/add-cmake-dependency/+merge/204269, so I don't see confusion like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7000997/ :-)
<mzanetti> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1285286
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285286 in Unity 8 "appid:// entries in FrequentlyUsedAppsModel are not handled correctly" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> mzanetti: thanks
<barry> awe: np!
<thomi> ted_: UpstartAppLaunch.start_application_test is what I want, right?
<mandel> barry, when they say that we have to set a switch in the silo and they talk about roberto, are they talking about ralsina_ ?
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, and I already flipped that switch
<mandel> ralsina_, awesome!
<ralsina_> mandel: IIUC this is now just blocked like everything else on CI train
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, well that is something that we do not have control over
<barry> ralsina_: what was the actual switch that you flipped? ;)
<ralsina_> barry: it's a cell in the silo's spreadsheet
<ralsina_> I made it green :-)
<barry> ralsina_: pretty! thanks :)
<Tassadar> barry: saw you've merged that proposal I've submited, thank you. How long should it take for it to get into trusty-proposed?
<barry> Tassadar: i'm running one last full test on the merged branch, which i expect to pass.  then i'll push it to trunk.  i don't yet have plans to release 2.2, and probably have to wait until the touch landings get unblocked (we already have a new s-i version waiting to land and i don't want to interfere with that).
<barry> Tassadar: all that to say: it'll be in trunk within the hour, no eta yet on getting it into trusty
<Tassadar> okay, thanks
<ted_> thomi, Yes
<ted_> thomi, Or, at least, I hope so :-)
<thomi> ted_: OK. I realise that this won't work for Gtk apps on the desktop, but we don't care about those for now
<ted_> thomi, I'm happy to add other variables there.  It's just putting them in an if statement.
<thomi> ted_: well, for Gtk apps it ought to add 'autopilot' to the 'GTK_MODULES' environment variable
<thomi> ted_: also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1285321
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1285321 not found
<thomi> ted_: that bug is still private, but I assume you can see it?
<ted_> thomi, Hmm, seems I can't.
<thomi> ted_: try again now
<ted_> thomi, I can see it, but I don't think we can return true/false in that case because it's async.
<ted_> thomi, You should be able to listen for the failed handler.
<thomi> ted_: ok, well, it at least shouldn't crash :)
<ted_> thomi, Yes :-)
<thomi> ted_: and I assume that in that case my observers will be called?
<ted_> thomi, They should be.
 * ted_ was looking for the retrace, and then noticed it was 1 minute ago :-)
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> ted_: where does libUAL look for applications? can I modify $PATH and have it start an application in my home dir (for example)?
<ted_> thomi, It executes based on path, but it needs a desktop file to know what to exec.
<ted_> thomi, You can add one to ~/.local/share/applications/
<ted_> thomi, The thing to make sure of is that it gets a new environment from Upstart, so you need to modify the PATH for Upstart, not the one in the current process.
<thomi> ted_: if we create a desktop file, do we still need to modify PATH? My understanding is that the desktop file contains the full path to the executable?
<ted_> thomi, Typically it doesn't, it refers to something in the path.  It could though.
<thomi> ok, I'll play around with it :)
<Tassadar> barry: one more thing - would it be okay to put system-image-client built from current trunk into my custom tarbal on my system-image server, so that the changes are present on the device? I mean, I'm pretty sure it would work, but I'm kinda worried about breaking things
<barry> Tassadar: i think that would work
<Tassadar> cool, let's try it)
<mterry_> boiko, how do text / call notifications stack up if you get multiples?
<boiko> mterry_: you mean the notifyOSD for them?
<mterry_> boiko, yes
<boiko> mterry_: I don't particularly do anything in regarding to that, I just trust the notifyOSD "delegate" to do the right thing
<mterry_> boiko, we can only have one incoming call at a time?
<mterry_> though I assume we can have multiple texts incoming obvi
<mterry_> boiko, or maybe one incoming call per sim card.  hm
<boiko> mterry_: yep, only one incoming call at a time
<boiko> mterry_: we can have multiple texts, but I think it shows one at a time, and then you can see them in the messaging-menu
<asac> barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1284217
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284217 in system-image (Ubuntu) "[updates] Displays a spinner indefinitely when an update download was started externally" [Critical,Fix committed]
<asac> barry: is that in th esilo already?
<asac> barry: 010 has a comment that the silo needs this bug to be fixed before landing
<asac> barry: so wonder if thats fix committed and we just have to add i tthere
<asac> ralsina_: ^^
<ralsina_> asac: I don't know about that bug, barry is the guy who should
<asac> ralsina_: yeah, but you are the lander of 011 :)
<asac> and that has a comment that the bug above neds to be fixed first
<asac> so maybe barry should talk to you
<asac> or you to barry :)
<barry> asac: yes, that bug is in the silo
<barry> er, bug fix :)
<ralsina_> see? communication! :-)
<barry> asac, ralsina_ the weirdness is that in my trunk, it will be released with system-image 2.2, but i've backported the fix to 2.1-0ubuntu4 which is the version in the silo
<asac> barry: right ... this is why we dont really want the trunk to be not in th eimage
<asac> and suggest to never do branches :)
<asac> just land step by step
<asac> as you commit
<asac> barry: so is there a separate branch that is in th esilo?
<barry> asac: that might be ideal, but with the process so stuck these days, it's not really feasible
<asac> barry: i mean the silo MP must be against something
<barry> asac: yes, we have a managed branch that contains the packaging and code
<asac> barry: well. thats not true. you can use the silo as a branch while landing is stuck
<asac> it adds more risk the more you add
<asac> but still you can use this as a temp branch basically
<asac> anyway, not the point here
<barry> ralsina_, asac also this: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06614.html
<barry> right, we had a long discussion about this in london :)
<barry> but anyway, landing 10 will fix the two big problems.  Laney and others have verified it
<asac> barry: but the comment says that this also needs the bug fix
<asac> otherwise we get a UI regression
<asac> barry: is that bug fix in the silo alrewady?
<asac> barry: will this fix the update problems?
<barry> asac: the silo has fixes for LP: #1277589 and LP: #1284217
<asac> is this THE landing for that?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277589 in ubuntu-download-manager "Better protection against concurrent access" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277589
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1284217 in system-image (Ubuntu) "[updates] Displays a spinner indefinitely when an update download was started externally" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284217
<barry> asac: it is!
<asac> barry: so the comment "Do not release this silo until https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1284217 is fixed, otherwise we'll have a UX regression"
<asac> is not valid in there?
<barry> asac: sorry, where are you seeing that comment?
<barry> oh, now i see, there's a tab on the spreadsheet
 * barry works the time machine
<ralsina_> barry: that comment was put there by laney I think ( =I did not put it there)
<barry> ralsina_: yes, i'm pretty sure it was.  Laney submitted the original bug, and we worked out a fix, which we both tested
<barry> from the silo ppa
<Lost34> hi
<Lost34> does anyone installed the last 2/26 update?
<memeka> hi everyone, how difficult is to build ubuntu touch for a new device, desktop interface (1080p resolution), which already has good support in CM?
<memeka> and would you recommend ubuntu touch for desktop?
<pmcgowan> nik90, fyi the alarm stuff is not as complete as I was fooled into believing
<pmcgowan> works nicely when phone is awake, but not yet setting a wakeup
<nik90> pmcgowan: what do you mean?
<nik90> pmcgowan: I actually woke up to ubuntu touch these past 2 days
<nik90> it just started ringing in the morning even when the phone was locked
<rsalveti> was it charging?
<nik90> rsalveti: no
<rsalveti> then for some reason your cpu was still on
<pmcgowan> nik90, it seems to go into a lower power mode but not deep sleep
<pmcgowan> so we still have some work to set the wakeup on /dev/alarm
<nik90> pmcgowan: can we expect that by 14.04?
<pmcgowan> oh yes
<pmcgowan> there is stuff in process, just has not landed and I was fooled into thinking it had
<nik90> ah okay
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, any ideas why we don't go into deep sleep?
<nik90> well meanwhile I am coordinating with others on fixing the bugs we spotted like the timezone issue etc etc.
<rsalveti> not yet, we still need to investigate
<pmcgowan> yeah its functional enough to find all those
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, figured
<n-iCe> hello guys, is there a place to look what's still not working on a Nexus 4?
<nik90> n-iCe: I think you can find it at https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<nik90> n-iCe: I found that google document link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> you use ubuntu phone?
<pmcgowan> n-iCe, thats pretty out of date, I will bug the guys to update it
<n-iCe> pmcgowan: you own a n4?
<pmcgowan> n-iCe, yes but I work for canonical, so its a bit of a dev target for me
<pmcgowan> but it works every day
<pmcgowan> several folks using as their primary phone
 * mhall119 is one of those folks
<mhall119> so I just discovered that the messaging-app can send a message to multiple recipients, that's kind of cool
<pmcgowan> yeah, that hit a couple weeks back
<mhall119> pmcgowan: the videos popping up on the internet of the meizu mx3 running Ubuntu look so fast and smooth, makes me want to trade in my N4
<n-iCe> pmcgowan: so you have a special dev ubuntu phone version?
<pmcgowan> n-iCe, no its a stick nexus 4, I just add test stuff there a lot
<pmcgowan> stock
<pmcgowan> running the latest every day
<n-iCe> I see, are there apps already? like twitter, instagram, foursquare, etc?
<pmcgowan> webapp for twitter
<mhall119> twitter, facebook, gmail and G+ are all there as webapps
<n-iCe> instagram? foursquare? vine?
<n-iCe> no yet right?
<pmcgowan> friends app is there as well
<mhall119> not yet
<n-iCe> that's sad
<mhall119> any online service that provides a nice mobile-web interface you can wrap in a browser window pretty easily
<n-iCe> do you think it is running better than android? talking about performance/battery?
<mhall119> n-iCe: well we don't even have a phone available to buy yet, those guys will come on board eventually
<n-iCe> mhall119: so it is a no?
<n-iCe> I remember the first time ubuntu phone was available, long time ago, maybe a a year and a half?
<mhall119> n-iCe: it's comparable, I never ran Android on the N4, and my last android phone was the Motorola DroidX, so it wouldn't be a fair comparison
<mhall119> n-iCe: just about a year ago
<n-iCe> mhall119: yeah
<n-iCe> I would love to try it, but without my apps, it is just useless
<n-iCe> for me at least
<mhall119> n-iCe: I can go all day on my N4 and still have 50% or more battery when I go to sleep
<mhall119> n-iCe: more apps will come, especially when we have phones and users for them to target :)
<n-iCe> I am reading there is no whatsapp app, which is the one I use the most, I really need that app, for work, school, friends, family.
<mhall119> n-iCe: we have contacted them, but they were too involved in other things (selling themselves to FB and getting crazy rich it turns out) at the time
<n-iCe> :(
<nhaines> n-iCe: I bought the T-Mobile G1.  Preordered it about 20 minutes after the first Android press conference, actually.
<nhaines> There were no Android apps back then, either.
<n-iCe> I know, the problem is whatsapp, I coul live with the other apps websites, but not with the message app
<n-iCe> check this out http://openwhatsapp.org/download/
<sergiusens> n-iCe, http://openwhatsapp.org/blog/tags/dmca/
<n-iCe> oh :(
<nhaines> n-iCe: my point isn't that you shouldn't depend on Whatsapp.  I'm sure it's fine.  But my point is that Android launched with maybe 30 apps.  Ubuntu 13.10 came out as a dev preview and 14.04 isn't out yet, plus there are no shipping phones.
<nhaines> So it's not time to panic about lack of apps yet.  :)
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-27
<n-iCe> I use 13.10 on my laptop
<n-iCe> That's why I would love to try Ubuntu in my phone
<sergiusens> stgraber, question wrt to devices; generic and goldfish are just links now, right?
<stgraber> sergiusens: nope
<sergiusens> yeah, not links
<sergiusens> same target
<stgraber> sergiusens: generic gets current builds, goldfish may be getting some ubuntu rootfs updates but that's it
<stgraber> I asked ogra whether I could kill goldfish but he didn't get me an answer, so I'm just leaving it there for now
<sergiusens> stgraber, great; I need to update the default for fetching and getting that in the train now
<sergiusens> just wanted to double check before
<quid> .
<divs> is it possible to unlock bootloader of samsung galaxy tab 10.1 (GT-P7510)
<short_sam> Hey guys question.... When using a Google service in your Ubuntu touch app is it better to go c++ or Qml?
<short_sam> +cnt
<short_sam> Anyone able to kind of help me with that?
<Jejaka-JTS> quit
<samshort13> Is someone willing to help me with my problem of google services in qml?
<mathew0707> hey can you install this without fastboot?
<robert1> mathew0707: hi, do you mean ubuntu touch?
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss> o/
<spacer> does anyone know where can i get a  copy of ubuntu source code which i can compile by myself ？
<Mirv> anyone testing Qt 5.2 should know that qt5-beta2 PPA now has audio/video/camera functionality. just dist-upgrade.
<Laney> barry: asac: It sure was valid. It said "until <bug> is fixed", which means that when the bug is fixed, the comment's condition is satisfied.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Polar Bear Day! :-D
<Lithium3D_> Hi I have installed touch on my galaxy s2 but it's stuck at a black screen. Does anyone now a fix?
<ogra> Lithium3D_, there should be a thread for that device on the xda forums
<ogra> (the porters communitcare there ... )
<ogra> *communicate
<Lithium3D_> ive seen it but i can't solve the problem. like more people on the thread
<Lithium3D_> i can't use enter after editing the /etc/rc.local file in nano
<ogra> no, nano cant properly work with the adb terminal
<popey> \o/ vi
<ogra> use vi :)
<Lithium3D_> ok don't know vi is there a page with instructions??:)
<popey> http://vimcheatsheet.com/
<Lithium3D_> tnx popey i will try it:)
<Lithium3D_> How do i save in vi?? Thats what i don't understand
<ogra> esc
<ogra> :wq
<ogra> (or just :w if you do not want to quit)
<Hourd> w means write
<Laney> can someone please set channel mode -t?
<Laney> ty
<popey> np
<lithium3d> found out how to save:) but its a read only.. any advice?
<Lithium3D_> Does anyone know how i can save /etc/rc.local it's now read-only in vi
<xnox> Lithium3D_: you should not modify on /etc/rc.local, what are you trying to achieve?
<xnox> Lithium3D_: if you want to run things on start, you can place upstart jobs in ~/.config/upstart/
<xnox> Lithium3D_: the device is ready only by default =)
<Lithium3D_> Its that my galaxy s2 is stuck on a black screen the fix should be to add ./system/bin/sensorservice & to rc.local
<Lithium3D_> or is there a diferent solution for this problem?
<ogra> Lithium3D_, if sensorservice is your problem you can try to start it by hand from adb
<ogra> just enter /system/bin/sensorservice in the adb shell and hit enter
<ogra> if that is actually your issue the UI should come up
<ogra> if it doesnt, your issue lies elsewhere
<Lithium3D_> hmm it doesnt do anything my terminal is also not going back to the input line
<Lithium3D> did i miss anything my internet just blow out for a bit:(
<popey> nope
<Lithium3D> ok well putting /system/bin/sensorservice  in adb didn't work
<ogra> abeato, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7004917/
<ogra> try that one
<asac> ricmm not on yet?
<abeato> ogra, ack, trying...
<ogra> abeato, not tha final one yet ... i'm still experimenting ... but it should go in the right direction
<abeato> ogra, understood
<abeato> ogra, so this executes "ofonod -p ril"
<abeato> but upstart is not tracking the right pid
<abeato> ofono start/pre-start, process 3793
<ogra> yeah
<abeato> pgrep ofonod
<abeato> 3779
<ogra> thats what i'm fighting with atm
<ogra> should there be more than "ril" in the module list ?
<ogra> (i guess so)
<ogra> sadly my maguro now misbehaves :(
<abeato> yes, but anyway we actually want the environment variable
<abeato> it is not to load one or another plugin
<ogra> right, as long as thats used inside the script together with starting the daemon it will work ..
<ogra> dropping the exec from the daemon was actually siupposed to get the right pid
<ogra> seems that doesnt work
<abeato> ah, ok, I see what you want to do
<abeato> I guess it tries to track the first getprop
<ogra> the first getprop is only for waiting for rild to be fully started
<ogra> the second one should actually hand over the module list from the property
<rsalveti> the ril-daemon event can come from upstart
<rsalveti> via the upstart-android-bridge
<ogra> rsalveti, it doesnt atm
<rsalveti> why?
<ogra> thast why i have the while loop
<xnox> ogra: can't the android-socket-bridge launch ril daemon, with the right opts from android passed?
<ogra> xnox, ril is launched inside the container
<xnox> start on android-socket-event-whatever-it-is
<ogra> we want to a) only launch ofono once ril is 100% read
<ogra> and b) get the list of modules ril knows from a property to hand it over to ofonod
<xnox> ogra: oh, right.  i meant ofono.
<ogra> s/read/ready/
<rsalveti> abeato: ogra: then change the rild code to trigger another property change so we know it's completely read
<rsalveti> ready
<xnox> ogra: ofono should start on android-socket-event, and that event should have the parameters/opts passed to it.
<robotfuel> boiko: ping, can you review this when you have a chance https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/dialer-app/autopilot_page_object_pattern/+merge/208499
<xnox> ogra: and no getprop in ofono job
<rsalveti> as atm the init system will tell you that rild is running but it might not necessarily be the case
 * ogra throws some random y's in the channel 
<ogra> :)
<boiko> robotfuel: sure
<ogra> rsalveti, but thats a subsequent problem
<ogra> rsalveti, current prob is to get the module list *and* have upstart set the right PID for the ofono job
<rsalveti> is the module list going to be a property now?
<ogra> which doesnt work if you launch ofonod from inside a script block
<ogra> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> if so, we should also change that name
<abeato> rsalveti, part of it
<ogra> or at leats it will be
<abeato> not all plugins
<rsalveti> right
<ogra> right, but thats not the prob
<rsalveti> what is the issue with the pid thing?
<ogra> what we try to solve is to hand the getprop output to ofono with upstart still using the right PID
<rsalveti> maybe it shouldn't be started in pre-start?
<ogra> rsalveti, so you can do something like: PLUGINS=$(getprop foo) inside a script block
<ogra> but that cant export PLUGINS to an exec line *outside* of a script block
<abeato> rsalveti, the problem is that we cannot use "getprop" in the exec stanza to pass parameters to ofono
<xnox> ogra: see above, remove getprop foo from ofono.conf job
<ogra> which means you have to start ofonod inside that block which makes upstart lose the PID
<xnox> ogra: and instead, get an android-socket-event (e.g. the foo-property change) with the full list of modules
<abeato> because upstart will track getprop instead of ofono
<ogra> or you can split into two jobs and set the initctl-env stuff
<ogra> or echo into a file ...
<ogra> both are ugly
<xnox> ogra: and change ofono job to start on android-socket-event foo-property change, which will be available in your job environment.
<rsalveti> yeah, you don't need getprop at all if you use the upstart-android-socket bridge
<ogra> xnox, i would expect the property to be persistent per device ... there wont be a change ... and thats not our prob
<ogra> xnox, we still need to hand over the option to ofonod
<ogra> no matter how we get it
<xnox> ogra: with dual-simcard devices, i totally expect changes to ofono properties. and on boot it should change from none to list of modules, onces ril is fully ready.
<ogra> the issue isnt related to getprop or anything but to "how the heck do i hand something to a var that i can then use in the exec line"
<xnox> ogra: and there must be a change, once ril is fully started.
<abeato> ogra, right :)
<ogra> xnox, again, not the issue
<ogra> xnox, the issue is how do we get a var handed to the exec line
<xnox> ogra: events have environment variables, unlimited amount, which are passed to the whole job.
<ogra> no matter how we acquire the value for that var
<xnox> ogra: if need be, in your android rc do "setprop start-ofono-foo $list_of_props"
<ogra> xnox, right and i can use env to set new ones
<ogra> the point is still how do i do "exec ofonod -p $MVVAR"
<xnox> ogra: yes, you still can do that.
<ogra> (how can i fill $MYVAR from a script in the job)
<abeato> ogra, the two-jobs option, where the first would do "start ofono VAR=xxx" seems not that bad to me
<xnox> ogra: it's just myvar will be set by either event-bridge. Or manually on command line, e.g. $ start ofono myvar=xxx"
<ogra> there is no way to get $MYVAR changed outside of the script block
<ogra> xnox, right the latter works
<abeato> at least it does not need to write to a file
<ogra> xnox, but that means we need to jobs
<xnox> ogra: and the former also works, if you emit event from the android container.
<xnox> ogra: no, one job.
<xnox> ogra: no getprop calls on ubuntu side.
<ogra> start ofono myvar=xxx needs another job that calls it like that
<xnox> ogra: one call to kick off ofono event in android container.
<xnox> ogra: change ofono job, to _NOT_ start on runlevel, but start on android-event-bridge event.
<ogra> so something like: start on upstart-local-bridge EVENT=foo ?
<xnox> ogra: the android-event-bridge event will have the $MYVAR set.
<xnox> ogra: yeah. and events pass all other variables as well, which for the "EVENT=foo" would be "MYARGS=ril,bla,bar" which we will use.
<xnox> ogra: you should have a default, e.g. env MYARGS=ril, such that if it is _not_ set from event, a sensible default is used.
<ogra> right
<ogra> the original job that abeato worked out has that
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> that's why we don't need getprop at all if we use the bridge
<rsalveti> but I agree it's kind of annoying not being able to easily use vars like that
<ogra> right
 * rsalveti gets back to fix the audio issues
<xnox> rsalveti: modify ofonod to query things internally with getprop (har-har)
<rsalveti> xnox: haha
<lool> Mirv: heya
<lool> Mirv: on Qt 5.2, are there known removed ABIs that could potentially break apps?
<lool> Mirv: I just heard from asac that 5.2 might regress, but this seems to contradict upstream's goals?!
<pmcgowan> lool, we are testing all the apps - I do not expect them to regress
<pmcgowan> other than the ones we identified that use qreal
<ogra> just switch them to qvirtual
<ogra> :)
<ogra> (or qfake)
<short_sam> Hey guys I was wondering what's better to use for Ubuntu touch the Google JavaScript client library or the c++ one? I'm trying to build a YouTube app
<mardy> greyback_, tvoss: do you know if someone's working on bug 1230091?
<ubot5> bug 1230091 in unity-mir "[enhancement] Trusted Session surface management (required for appstore app trust model), modal subwindows" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230091
<greyback_> mardy: dednick has been working on the whole trusted sessions concept
<mardy> greyback_: thanks
<mhall119> jhodapp: ping
<jhodapp> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> jhodapp: hey there, would you be able to give an app developer week session about audio/video playback in apps next week?
<jhodapp> mhall119, possibly, can I get back to you on that a bit later today? I've got a few meetings this morning and I'd like to ask you more about that
<mhall119> jhodapp: sure thing
<jhodapp> mhall119, thanks
<short_sam> Anyone know how to use Google APIs in a qml app?
<Laney> mardy: got some time to give me a bit of C++ assistance?
<asac> lool: we need to gather more emperical data, but for at least our apps that use lots of native it just doesnt work without rebulding
<asac> thats what i understand
<asac> lool: however, i am concerned about apps in store that are native; we agreed to get more data on those till tomorrow and then see
<asac> and check if we have to do something on the framework
<asac> lool: if it turns out that 5.2 is not drop in, we should remember that and just prep so that we can ship point releases on top (which imo we should do anyway, so we are not in such awkward position once we have more apps)
<mhall119> Elleo: ping about app developer week
<asac> lool: but thats all speculation. lets wait for the data
<mardy> Laney: I can try :-)
<Laney> mardy: good, I've hit some kind of hole in my limited knowledge
<asac> lool: what scares me though is that our apps that are packaged needed a rebuild. maybe they dont
<asac> and we just do this "proactively"
<Laney> so it's about virtual functions with default implementations in abstract classes
<asac> in if we are not sure, i would prefer if we could drop them out of the silo so we can really get a good understanding
<asac> and learn
<mhall119> zsombi: ping also about app developer week
<Laney> mardy: get lp:~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/reset-api & run that with USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1 system-settings reset → Reset all system settings
<zsombi> mhall119: pong what's up?
<Laney> I intended it to use the default implementation in lib/SystemSEttings/plugin-interface.h but thath doesn't happen
<Laney> so you get a crash
<Elleo> mhall119: pong?
<mhall119> zsombi: hey, I'm trying to finish getting sessions for next week
<mhall119> zsombi: would you be able to give a presentation on using conditional layouts in QML?
<zsombi> mhall119: when & what time?
<mhall119> Elleo: hey there! I was hoping you might be able to give a presentation next week on integrating Box2D with a QML app
<mhall119> zsombi: from the 3rd to the 6th next week, 1400 UTC to 1700 UTC
<mhall119> Elleo: if you're not familiar with our developer weeks, we have a line up of instructors who get 1 hour slots to talk about their topic and answer questions from IRC, for this one the instructors will be on Google+ hangouts
<Elleo> mhall119: sure, okay
<zsombi> mhall119: ok, the earliest time the better 4 me
<mardy> Laney: I'm building it
<Laney> cheers
<mhall119> Elleo: zsombi: if you can fill out http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/propose_meeting/ with a title and short description, I'll get it on the schedule
<Elleo> mhall119: are there some guidelines/videos of past presentations I can look at?
<mardy> Laney: however, by adding that virtual method you are breaking the ABI
<Laney> hmm, I was trying to avoid that with the default impl
<mardy> Laney: for sure it will crash unless you rebuild the online accounts plugin
<mardy> (which is in its own repo)
<Laney> I have rebuilt it anyway
<mhall119> Elleo: this is the first we'll be using the summit website for a developer week, have you participated in an online UDS before?
<nik90> short_sam: there must be API calls where you can talk to google services using JSON
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, but only watching/asking questions on irc
<nik90> short_sam: integrating that into your app should be quite simple
<mhall119> Elleo: so it'll be similar to that, only this time you'll be talking and answering questions :)
<Elleo> heh, okay
<mardy> Laney: you did a "make install", right?
<Elleo> I'll have to familiarise myself with what google hangouts offer in terms of screen sharing/slide display
<Laney> mardy: I use bzr bd and then install the debs
<mardy> Laney: OK. My build is almost done, let's see...
<mhall119> Elleo: there's some info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions
<Elleo> thanks
<short_sam> nik90: right but how do I go about say authenticating? Is there a way to use Ubuntu touchs accounts plugin to authenticate?
<mhall119> it's a little out of date since Google just changed the way hangouts work, but I'll update it before next week
<zsombi> mhal119: so will this be kind of Q&A or do you need me to prepare some slides & we give time for Q&A after that?
<Elleo> as far as time slots go I can do pretty much anything other than the 5th at 4pm-5pm
<mhall119> Elleo: is that UTC?
<Elleo> although we do have our group stand-ups at 3pm, but I expect people won't mind me missing one for this
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, UTC
<nik90> short_sam: I am not sure about that. If it is not possible using ubuntu touch online accounts, you can add a OAuth plugin yourself
<nik90> short_sam: I am sure there are OAuth JS libraries out there
<mhall119> Elleo: I will tell your manager to let you off for it :)  Not that I have any authority there, but I'm happy to say it
<Elleo> heh, okay; well
<short_sam> Yea like googles its there but I've never really been able to understand how to make it work because you need a web view for the users consent but you also need to retrieve the api token any ideas?  nik90
<Elleo> -well*
<nik90> short_sam: you can embed a web view inside your qml app just for the authentication process. Once that is done, there must be a way to retrieve the api token using the web view
<nik90> short_sam: I haven't looked too much at web view to know if the last bit is possible
<short_sam> Okay well thanks for your time and help sir I appreciate any help I can get haha let me know if you think of anything
<geon> hi
<geon> will nexus 4 be ubuntu touch development phone for quit a long time?????
<siberiannerd> !when
<nik90> short_sam: sure
<nik90> short_sam: is this by the way for the showdown 2014?
<geon> will nexus 4 be ubuntu touch development phone for quit a long time?????
<geon> someone has any idea??
<nik90> geon: I guess...not sure
<short_sam> No I wish but I know this won't be done by then I just want an app that I think is necessary for me to completely switch from android nik90
<nik90> short_sam: ah okay...nice
<nik90> short_sam: by the way, it is better to ask app development question at #ubuntu-app-devel
<nik90> we all hang out there
<anpok> geon: simply because most engineers working on ubuntu touch have one... and those dont throw away unbricked hardware
<zsombi> mhall119: event created
<anpok> but it starts to get harder buying one
<short_sam> Ohhh OK haha thanks
<mhall119> thanks zsombi
<mhall119> balloons: can I move your qmltestrunner settion from 1400 to 1500?
<geon> nik90 : but will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<zsombi> mhall119: what's next?
<mhall119> zsombi: I put you on the schedule
<mhall119> zsombi: if 1500 UTC early enough for you?
<geon> some one could help me on this???
<zsombi> mhall119: I just marked my self to be there' if you see others are needed (like yourself, dpm, others) pls add them
<mhall119> zsombi: will do, I'm going to try and get somebody else on each session to help the instructor if needed
<zsombi> mhall119: that's like 17:00 FIN time... which day?
<mhall119> wednesday
<zsombi> ok, that's doable
<mhall119> cool, I'll drop it to 1400 if balloons is okay swapping with you
<mardy> Laney: sorry, I'll be afk for a few minutes; so far I'm puzzled...
<mardy> Laney: how can I build it with debugging info?
<zsombi> mhall119: I would be glad to take the earlier if possible...
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<mhall119> zsombi: you got it, I'll ask forgiveness of balloons instead of permission :)
<zsombi> mhall119: kudos 4 U :) thx
<mhall119> thank you
<Laney> mardy: what kind of info?
<Laney> and np, got a settings call now anyway
<zsombi> mhall119: do you want me to create some slides or we just go there with adhoc talk, Q&A?
<mhall119> zsombi: that's up to you, you can screenshare slides if you want, or screenshare your editor, whatever
<mardy> Laney: a stack trace, with source file names and line numbers
<zsombi> mhall119: I think some apps would be better...
<Laney> mardy: oh, are you building a deb?
<Laney> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt nostrip" bzr bd
<Laney> then gdb works
<mhall119> zsombi: you'll have an etherpad available too, since we're using summit, so you can share code bits that way too
<zsombi> ok
<Acaelus> hey guys, can i install ubuntu for for phones just like a custom rom via clockworkmod?
<Tassadar> stgraber: if I build my own device parts for system-image and use cdimage-device generator to import them to the server, recovery will still have ubuntu's gpg keys, right? I have to replace archive-master in bootable/recovery, correct?
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<geon> will they drop nexus 4 like galaxy nexus,nexus10??? i am planning to buy  nexus4... has to get a hint on this!!!
<Acaelus> hey guys, can i install ubuntu for for phones just like a custom rom via clockworkmod?
<Tassadar> stgraber: or I can add support for "keyring" option to cdimage-device generator, that'll better
<k1l_> Acaelus: yes there were zips. but i dont know if there are still .zips to install in the recovery.
<Acaelus> thanks
<mardy> Laney: hi! Found it: d->m_plugin is not initialized, it can contain random values
<Laney> mardy: aha, I think attente was saying the same thing
<mardy> Laney: you must set it to 0 in the PluginPrivate constructor
<popey> sergiusens: is there a quick/easy way for me to build terminal and the konsole module app on-device?
<sergiusens> mhall119, I might change the title and description a bit
<mardy> Laney: do you want a hint on how not to break the ABI? I don't really mind rebuilding online-accounts-ui, but landing the feature might be easier if you keep the ABI stable
<sergiusens> popey, let me pastebin jenkins configure script
<popey> thanks
<mhall119> sergiusens: you should be able to do that anytime
<Laney> mardy: I do; I thought the default impl would mean that wasn't a problem
<mhall119> sergiusens: can you do 1600 UTC on thursday?
<mardy> Laney: I'm not 100% sure, but I think it will be a problem anyway
<sergiusens> mhall119, can you add or subtract an hour? that's stand up time for me
<sergiusens> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7005583/
<mardy> Laney: let me look for an example...
<Laney> ok
<sergiusens> popey, some vars are escaped there, just remove the backslash
<sergiusens> popey, for the others; it's the same; but just change the module download with the ones listed in plugins.json for that project
<mhall119> sergiusens: I can if kenvandine can go at 1600UTC
<mardy> Laney: http://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/browse/lib/signond/SignOn/extension-interface.h?repo=signond
<mardy> Laney: basically, you subclass the existing interface and add the virtual method in the subclass
<mardy> Laney: then, in src/plugin.cpp, you do something like this: http://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/browse/src/signond/credentialsaccessmanager.cpp?repo=signond#277
<mardy> Laney: first you try to cast the object to the most recent interface, and if that falls, you try with the older one(s)
<mhall119> kenvandine: can I move your session back an hour to 1600 UTC?
<lool> bzoltan: hey, around?
<lool> bzoltan: I just wanted to ask about qmlplugindump
<bzoltan> lool: zyes
<bzoltan> lool: shoot
<lool> bzoltan: my goal is as follow: create a text file with a list of QML APIs + versions for our 14.04 QML framework
<lool> bzoltan: then run qmlplugindump on each and save this to a file
<lool> bzoltan: and say this is our baseline
<lool> bzoltan: then make this an autopkg + autopilot image test that we are never allowed to change these, or it needs to be reviewed
<lool> bzoltan: would this be overzealous in terms of reaching too far down the QML object tree?
<lool> bzoltan: it seems to work in my limited testing, albeit I suspect I might run into some issues with hw-specific modules
<kenvandine> Elleo, would 1600UTC thursday work for you too?
<bzoltan> lool: I see
<kenvandine> mhall119, works for me, elleo is going to help with it as well
<Elleo> kenvandine: yep, fine with me
<mhall119> kenvandine: Elleo: thanks to both of you
<mhall119> sergiusens: you have 1500 UTC on thursdaynow
<bzoltan> lool: I think it is a viable approach ... let's ask kalikiana too, he was/is working on the sdk api checker
<popey> sergiusens: ta
<Laney> mardy: hmm, alright - I'll look into it, thanks
<sergiusens> mhall119, great
<mhall119> since kaleo and timp aren't going to be available, is there anybody else who could give a session on performance analysis and optimization?
<lool> bzoltan: Ah didn't know, that's good to know
<lool> bzoltan: we also need to agree on where we store the actual lists of C libs and QML APIs
<bzoltan> lool:  yes we need ... no idea yet
<mterry> ogra, I can't reproduce bug 1285236.  If I kill the u-s-c process, screen goes black, but doesn't reboot device
<ubot5> bug 1285236 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "stopping unity-system-compositor on an ubuntu touch device causes a reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285236
<ogra> mterry, what device ?
<ogra> i'm seeing it on flo and mako
<mterry> ogra, mako
<ogra> with a recent (android 4.4) image
<mterry> ogra, ah!  I haven't made the jump because I didn't want to wipe all the good stuff in /home/phablet
<mterry> But I should update I suppose
<ogra> yeah
 * mterry bites the bullet
<kalikiana> lool: right now what we have in the ui toolkit is a python script that parses both .qml and qmlplugindump to generate an api file - it doesn't do versioning right now - but every branch must have an updated api file, nothing gets changed by accident. I'd like to see extending that and making that available in other projects if others are interested in that
<ogra> mterry, the driver architecture changed a lot in 4.4 ... probably related (we are using hwcomposer now)
<lool> kalikiana: ah I was working on the same thing, well let me use yours; mine is just a pile of hacks right now
<lool> kalikiana: I think we want versions and we want to encourage version numbers in apps so that app developers dont suddently get a new behavior
<lool> since no version means latest version
<lool> unless we assume that it's ok because they can only get the latest version when changing framework
<lool> but our current distribution doesn't allow this
<kalikiana> lool: we used to have that amazing plan to never change or break abi down to precise… or at least we thought we had to. that's why we have no versions in there so far
<kalikiana> lool: this is the api file right now http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/components.api that's the script if you wanna take a look http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/qmlapicheck.py
<kalikiana> lool: I'm not sure how clear the versioning/ framework discussion is right now. once that is sorted I can add versions support to the script
<kalikiana> it got imroved on an as-needed basis mostly… if it's used for other projects it may need some additions
<kalikiana> (though it's I think fairly re-usable)
<Elleo> mhall119: do I need to fill these "Spec URL/Wiki URL/Pad URL" fields in with anything? (on the summit form)
<mhall119> Elleo: nope, leave those blank
<Elleo> okay, thanks
<peryt> hi, n00be Q. I try to run U touch on n7100. And raring even run but saucy or trusty not. Black screen on boot. I used packages from here this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317448
<peryt> If I want to run trusty i must port cm drivers ect according to http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2163815&page=1 ?
<peryt> can I update from raring to trusty without bulding cm part. Ex. using somthing like apt-get upgrade by phone wi-fi ?
<frecel> kyleN: ping
<Elleo> mhall119: http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22144/game-development-with-qml-and-box2d/
<FreshDumbledore> hi. im about to flash ubuntu touch trusty and i wonder where to get details on the differences between customize, proposed and so on
<FreshDumbledore> please tell me im impatiently staring on the options :3
<popey> FreshDumbledore: hi
<FreshDumbledore> hi popey
<popey> FreshDumbledore: use trusty, devel, not proposed, unless you like things slightly breaking
<popey> or, unless you're a developer and want the very latest crack before your friends
<popey> (i use proposed because I like having newer things than mhall119)
<FreshDumbledore> popey, thanks for the advice. so trusty-customized would be a modern but stable choice?
<FreshDumbledore> or trusty-customized-demo? evrything else includes proposed
<FreshDumbledore> or plain trusty? :3
<popey> not customized
<popey> just trusty
<FreshDumbledore> thanks
<popey> no problemo
<mhall119> I use stable because I like using my phone :)
<pmcgowan> mhall119, scardy cat
<FreshDumbledore> well stable aliases to ubuntu 13. i thought 14 should be the way to go :D
<mhall119> pmcgowan: I know right?
<FreshDumbledore> and its for my tablet plus i can reflash to AOKP if i break it
<Acaelus> ive got  trusty-preinstalled-touch.... and it is far away from usable on my n4? which version would be better?
<popey> FreshDumbledore: which tablet?
<FreshDumbledore> popey, nexus10
<popey> ah okay, you cant use saucy(13.10) on that I dont think
<popey> 13.10 is ye olde anyway
<FreshDumbledore> should work as far as the ubuntupage and google told me
<FreshDumbledore> im trying ubuntu touch because im curious. i have no idea what it can do. does it bring a touch keyboard and can it run regular linux programs? i hope for both :D
<popey> yes and kinda
<popey> you cant run x programs
<popey> (we don't ship x)
<Acaelus> is there a version, which you can actually use so far?
<FreshDumbledore> so terminal emulator and i can run all commandline programs?
<popey> there is a terminal, yes
<popey> and you can start ssh, and then ssh in
<popey> Acaelus: ya
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Acaelus> popey: ive tried this one already out(installed just the zip via clockworkmod) , but the keybord is kinda broken.
<ogra> Acaelus, i find the current trusty version pretty usable on the N4
<Pursche> Hey, I am a but confused right now and I'm hoping that someone in here could clear things up. I am a "happy" owner of an Acer Iconia W5 running an x86 Intel Atom Z2760, I'm looking into getting some form of Linux running on it since I really dislike Windows 8, should I look at Ubuntu Tablet or Ubuntu desktop?
<ogra> Acaelus, well, if you do hackish installs then you are on your own inde3ed :)
<Pursche> Is there even an x86 build of Ubuntu Tablet?
<Acaelus> :)
<Acaelus> ill try the normal one later ;)
<ogra> Pursche, there is a tarball for the x86 android emulator if you have an x86 android device you might be able to use that for a port
<FreshDumbledore> should there be any output of ubuntu-device-flash? its just running x)
<Pursche> Ugh, I was hoping that it could  just be installed like a regular OS on x86. :/
<ogra> you should see a download progressbar
<FreshDumbledore> well there is one
<FreshDumbledore>  
<Pursche> I might just use regular Ubuntu and hope for good touch support then.
<FreshDumbledore> hm. like a thick |
<ogra> Pursche, not atm ... at least not if you want it fully functional ... it uses the android hardware abstaraction layer in an lxc container to talk to the HW
<Pursche> Ah crap, well thank you very much. Should I go to #ubuntu for questions about their touch support etc?
<ogra> yeah, or #ubuntu-x perhaps
<ogra> since there are the guys caring for Xorg
<Pursche> Okay thank you! Have a great evening.
<ogra> (iirc there is also #ubuntu-unity)
<Acaelus> ogra, do you know anything about the stabebility of the curren n10 version?
<Acaelus> current*
<k1l_> i think this article is missleading, is it? the local menue will become optional, not fully replacing the global menue. right? http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-unity-to-bring-back-local-menus-7000026821/
<popey> k1l_: News reports misleading?! Say it isn't so!
<ogra> Acaelus, well, it doesnt crash ... but has some weird behavior issues with the sidestage
<bregma> k1l_, it is not misleading, you have the choice
<bregma> it is up to you what you will do with that power
<k1l_> popey: yep, sherlock :)
<ogra> in fact none of the images on N7 (2013), N4 and N10 are crashy for me
<ogra> there are glitches here and there though
<k1l_> bregma: ok, i see first user claiming it will be replaced (in meaning of global menue is EOL).
<Acaelus> thanks, so ill give my n10 a try first
<FreshDumbledore> hmm i seem to have no download progress bar for ubuntu-device-flash but iptraf shows something that might be a download
<FreshDumbledore> should i worry?
<FreshDumbledore> where does it download to? can i check some folders?
<mhall119> Elleo: does Monday at 1700 UTC work for you for your session?
<mhall119> otherwise I have 1600 and 1700 on Tuesday
<Elleo> mhall119: Monday at 5 is best for me
<Elleo> 1700*
<mhall119> perfect,thanks!
<Elleo> great :)
<FreshDumbledore> do i need to be in fastboot mode for --bootstrap?
<ogra> yep
<FreshDumbledore> thanks. now its working. that ubuntu-device-flash thingy didnt throw any error or output xD
<Acaelus> is there a clean way to install it, without breaking my current recovery?
<Laney> yeah it's annoying that it doesn't tell you anything useful in that case
<mterry> ogra, still can't confirm the kill-usc-causes-reboot problem.  Is there a way to confirm I'm on 4.4?
<mterry> ogra, ah /android/system/build.prop
<ogra> right
<mterry> ogra, I just have to kill the process?
<ogra> getprop ro.build.version.release
<ogra> that should return 4.4
<FreshDumbledore> can i put my wifi to a static ip configuration?
<mterry> 4.4.2 yeah
<ogra> mterry, well, i get it if i either stop lightdm and then pkill it or if i put a pkill into the post-stop script block in the lightdm upstart job
<ogra> mterry, gah
<ogra> i cant reproduce it anymore :/
 * ogra reboots the device 
<ogra> no, doesnt happpen anymore
<ogra> i wonder why
<mterry> ... yay... ?
<ogra> i have reproduced it 100 times the last day
 * ogra wonders if having the image writable has any influence ... 
<ogra> let me make it ro
<ogra> would be really nice if stopping lightdm cleared the screen btw
<ogra> sigh, nope, cant reproduce
<ogra> mterry, close it then :/
<ogra> not sure what that was
<mterry> ogra, it does clear the screen for me
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# start lightdm
<ogra> lightdm start/running, process 2252
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# stop lightdm
<ogra> lightdm stop/waiting
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps ax|grep unity
<ogra>  1448 ?        Sl     0:01 unity-system-compositor --file /tmp/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 11 --to-dm-fd 14 --vt 1
<ogra>  2261 ?        Sl     0:01 unity-system-compositor --file /tmp/mir_socket --from-dm-fd 10 --to-dm-fd 14 --vt 1
<ogra> so that bit is still hapening
<ogra> my screen currently shows the greeter and panel ...
<mterry> ogra, I have a branch for that
<ogra> eventually powerd blanks it
<mterry> ogra, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/exec-usc/+merge/208636
<ogra> mterry, ah. probably tell robert_ancell
<ogra> he asked for logs in the bug
<mterry> ogra, I did mention the branch in the bug
<ogra> ah, good
<ogra> i kind of ignored mail for the bigger part of the day
<ogra> heh, thats a simple fix
<popey> nik90: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1anchaDI-E :D
<nik90> popey: wow...watching now
<ogra> mterry, ha !
<ogra> mterry, with your fix it also blanks the screen for me now
<ogra> and no dangling process :)
<popey> nik90: I typo'ed your name when I made the gmail account, sorry about that ☻
<popey> (I doubt anyone will notice)
<nik90> popey: no worries ;)
<nik90> popey: so it is your video with jono's voice eh..nice
<popey> he recorded the voice track, I recorded the video and edited it together.
<nik90> popey: damn if only I had my tablet interface complete by then
<Laney> "Head of Community"?!
<mterry> ogra, ah, I was probably running with my fix already then
<jono> Laney, I am not head of community
<jono> where did you read that?
<Laney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1anchaDI-E
<Hashcode> It's on the You Tube page
<jono> shit
<jono> that needs fixing
<jono> popey, can you change that to "Ubuntu Community Manager"
<jono> Laney, good catch
 * popey looks
<nik90> jono: nice voice over :D
<FreshDumbledore> ok my n10 is up and running and even has wifi now thanks to adb shell. any resource for a terminal emulator?
<jono> thanks nik90!
<jono> nice app :-)
<nik90> ;)
<FreshDumbledore> i cant apt-get? should have taken a devel version? :l
<popey> jono: done
<jono> thanks, popey
<popey> np
<popey> MUHAHAHAA
<popey> FreshDumbledore: the phone is read-only by default.. you can make it rw if you want
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install details how FreshDumbledore
<FreshDumbledore> popey, if i want to install more than what it ships with i guess i will have to, right?
<jgdx> jono, very nice video. I've created bugs in the myapps project to fix some of the issues I noticed during the video.
<popey> FreshDumbledore: if you want to apt, yeah
<jono> jgdx, awesome :-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> brilliant!
<FreshDumbledore> popey, other ways to  install more software? using make or anything would also require writeaccess x)
<popey> FreshDumbledore: there's the click store
<FreshDumbledore> popey, this might be a stupid question but.. where? no store app on mine
<popey> FreshDumbledore: when you are online, in the applications scope you should see "more suggestions"
<FreshDumbledore> popey, ah. okay thanks
<popey> np, anytime
<FreshDumbledore> that terminal app is strange. enter doesnt do anything and doubletapping the screen lists related commands. how to confirm?
<tm79> hi
<FreshDumbledore> applied the patch to have extra backspace and enter button from here now.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1257791
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Fix released]
<FreshDumbledore> should be fine for a workaround
<popey> FreshDumbledore: double tap == Tab
<popey> FreshDumbledore: I just pushed an update to terminal app to the store. if you have update manager installed on the tablet, it will get that fixed version
<FreshDumbledore> popey, sounds nice. doing apt-get upgrade at the moment, 156 out of 166 programs have an update avaible.  maybe im lucky :)
<FreshDumbledore> its pretty weird  that the terminal uses only like 30% screen width on a tablet by the way
<popey> oh? file a bug! :D
<FreshDumbledore> designed for phones i  guess
<popey> is it in the side stage on the right?
<FreshDumbledore> yeah
<popey> yeah, that's fixed in an update, i removed that
<FreshDumbledore> thanks :D
<popey> but bugs welcome
<FreshDumbledore> popey, you are one of the more active devs here i guess?
<popey> I am not a developer ☻
<popey> I just play one on TV.
<FreshDumbledore> ;)
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers has links to where you can file bugs...
<GreySyntax> Is there a way to make partition show in disk/by-id so that scripts/touch works
<frecel___> kyleN: ping
<FreshDumbledore> popey, well, my system still works (doing both apt- and updatemanager updates without problems yet (including distupgrade x)) and i reinstalled the terminal app. it fixed the enter and backspace problem but its still in the sidebar ._.
<popey> FreshDumbledore: odd
<popey> FreshDumbledore: does ~/.local/share/applications/*terminal*.desktop have any mention of sidestage?
<popey> FreshDumbledore: my bad, I didnt fix that app!
<FreshDumbledore> :D
<popey> X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<popey> get rid of that line from the file, and pkill unity8, and it should work
<popey> if it does, let me know and I'll fix it in trunk
<FreshDumbledore> popey, on the left now, same size :3
<popey> uh
<madita> Hi there, is it possible to install ubuntu touch on Lenovo Yoga 11s?
<madita> Ideapad
<jonahbron> I'm having trouble getting Qt 5.2 on Trusty, anyone know about that?
<jonahbron> I want to use QtQuick Controls, which isn't available in Qt 5.0.
<jonahbron> I added the ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa and canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper PPAs, but it's not coming in.
<FreshDumbledore> popey, the same line is in :/opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.terminal/com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal.desktop
<FreshDumbledore> popey, removing it there fixed it for me
<jonahbron> I asked about this on #ubuntu-app-devel, and they sent me here, since this is where the 5.2 migration project is happening.
<FreshDumbledore> popey, but i tinkered in the qml files around before.. will do a fresh install of the app and try again
<FreshDumbledore> x)
<jonahbron> Any ideas?  Does Qt 5.2 work on Ubuntu from the repository yet, or do I need to wait?
<FreshDumbledore> popey, with the line removed in both it works. line in one of them, doesnt. thats what it looks like for me
<pmcgowan> jonahbron,  its in a test PPA right now, working to land it
<pmcgowan> oh you know that
<pmcgowan> jonahbron, are you just missing the new controls?
<FreshDumbledore> finally i can run sl on my nexus10. thanks ubuntu touch... xD cowsay and fortune next.
<Tassadar> if I call phablet-flash without -b, it won't wipe anything in /data, right? I need to test something without multiboot, but I'd like for my /data/media/ to survive it
<nhaines> Tassadar: I'd do some backups first just in case.
<FreshDumbledore> popey, got 2 go, if u want to publish terminal without sidebar make sure to also remove the line in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.terminal/com.ubuntu.terminal_terminal.desktop - works if removed in both x) thanks again.
<jonahbron> pmcgowan yes, QtQuick.Controls.
<jonahbron> What PPA?  Does it work in the PPA at all?
<pmcgowan> jonahbron, the PPA works just checking if that package is included
<jonahbron> Okay...
<jonahbron> You're talking about canonical-qt5-edgers, correct?
<pmcgowan> yes
<pmcgowan> its int here libqt5qml-quickcontrols
<jonahbron> Do I need to install that package in apt?
<pmcgowan> yes
<jonahbron> Perfect.  Side question, how can I add that dependency to the Click package?
<pmcgowan> Ah you cannot, but you can ship it in the click if its not on the system by default
<jonahbron> Oh right, that's how Click packages work.  I forgot.
<jonahbron> I'll do some research on how to do that.  Let me try installing that package real quick...
<jonahbron> pmcgowan I tried to install it, but said it has unmet dependencies, "qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin".
<jonahbron> qmcgowan I'm using qt5-proper, is there a more recent PPA I should be using instead?
<Acaelus> hey, i want to flash ubuntu touch on my n10. should my tablet be running(in android) for the command "ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap" ?
<Acaelus> or should i boot into bootloader or recovery?
<Acaelus>  hey, i want to flash ubuntu touch on my n10. should my tablet be running(in android) for the command "ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap" ? or should i boot into bootloader or recovery?
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, follow steps here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Acaelus> pmcgowan: there is nothing said about how the tablet should be :/
<Acaelus> in steop 4 only that i have to run this command
<Acaelus> *step
<pmcgowan> you can be booted to android
<Acaelus> okay, thanks
<Acaelus> i was just wondering, cause there hasnt happened anything for the last half hour
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, whats the last thing on your terminal output
<Acaelus> after my input "ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap" nothing at all
<pmcgowan> you should see it detect the device and start downloading files to your desktop
<Acaelus> no new files on my desktop
<Acaelus> and just a empty new line
<Acaelus> but the command is still running
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, it should be "ubuntu-device-flash -channel=devel --bootstrap=true"
<pmcgowan> sorry one "-"
<pmcgowan> hmm thats not what the instructions say though
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, do ubuntu-device-flash -help and type the options as that says
<Acaelus> okay
<pmcgowan> I think the wiki is wrong
<Acaelus> Usage of ubuntu-device-flash:   -bootstrap=false: Bootstrap the system, do this from fastboot   -channel="stable": Select channel to flash   -device="": Select device to flash   -list-channels=false: List available channels   -revision=0: Revision to flash, 0 is current, use explicit version number or negative relative ones to current   -serial="": Serial of the device to operate   -server="https://system-image.ubuntu.com": Se
<Acaelus> i dont know, which options i have to choose from :/
<Acaelus>   -bootstrap=false: Bootstrap the system, do this from fastboot
<Acaelus> -channel="stable": Select channel to flash
<Acaelus> -device="": Select device to flash
<Acaelus> -list-channels=false: List available channels
<Acaelus> -revision=0: Revision to flash, 0 is current, use explicit version number or negative relative ones to current
<Acaelus> -serial="": Serial of the device to operate
<Acaelus> -server="https://system-image.ubuntu.com": Select image server
<Acaelus> -wipe=false: Clear all data after flashing
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, do you want the last stable or the under development unstable?
<Acaelus> stable
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> -channel=trusty -bootstrap-true
<pmcgowan> that should do it, thats the latest tested trusty version, and bootstrap needed the first time
<Acaelus> flag provided but not defined: -bootstrap-true
<pmcgowan> so sorry
<Acaelus> -bootstrap=tru?
<pmcgowan> yes
<Acaelus> *true
<pmcgowan> between us we will type it
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, working now?
<rsalveti> you need to first boot into the bootloader when using boostrap=true
<rsalveti> there's a new version in the archive now that says you need to reboot, but the older one was just not giving any output at all
<pmcgowan> Acaelus, ^^
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, man that wiki page is in bad shape now
<Acaelus> ty
<pmcgowan> thanks rsalveti
<rsalveti> yeah, we need to put some love into it
<Acaelus> working fine
<ubuntourist> Is there a single "best tablet" to buy now if I want to start trying to develop stuff?  It looks like the Nexus 10 is currently best of breed, but I thought I'd  verify that here.
<popey> hi ubuntourist
<popey> nexus 10 or nexus 7
<popey> (2013 model)
<ubuntourist> Thanks popey.  This will be my first (and only) tablet til it breaks.  Well, unless Vivaldi or something equally compelling comes along.  Even then, if I've dropped a bundle on a Nexus, then I'll probably forego the others.
<basketball> any news on nexus 7 2013 yet]
<rsalveti> what kind of news? :-)
<basketball> status
<rsalveti> image was published and can now be officially flashed with ubuntu-device-flash
<basketball> link pleas
<basketball> e
<basketball> rsalveti,  according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices it still isnt availabel
<rsalveti> needs to be updated
<basketball> rsalveti,  do you have a link then
<frecel> does anyone know what is the commandline equivalent of the run app on device thing from Qt Creator?
<rsalveti> basketball: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<basketball> nexus 7 instn on there
<rsalveti> it is, I just added
<rsalveti> Nexus 7 2013 WiFi
 * basketball sees Touch/Install (last edited 2014-02-27 23:21:15 by rsalveti) at bottom of page 
<basketball> rsalveti,  are you going to update https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<rsalveti> oh yeah, that's old, needs to be updated indeed
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: are you allowed to change this one ^?
<basketball> rsalveti,  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, yes, that is quite out of date, need to talk to the guys maintaining it
<basketball> pmcgowan,  and rsalveti on the nexus 7 2012 on that site is the red boxes fixed yet
<pmcgowan> basketball, probably not, we stopped some time ago
<rsalveti> yeah, too many issues with grouper
<basketball> you should add nexus 7 2013 to the lists
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> I will get all the pages updated tomorrow
<basketball> and by april will i be able to install on my nexus 7 2013 and have it replace android
<pmcgowan> what do you use it for mainly? we will have somewhat limited apps especially commercial ones
<basketball> like games movies internet and school work
<jonahbron> qmcgowan any ideas as to why I'm getting that error when I try to install the libqt5qml-quickcontrols package?  Am I on the wrong PPA (qt5-proper)?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-02-28
<asac> rsalveti: so the pulse issue is fixed?
<asac> aka
<asac> 1. Voice call not working properly after the first call (Ricardo/David H.)
<rsalveti> asac: yes, but not yet pushed, doing some more tests
<asac> sure
<rsalveti> yes
<asac> David was pinged on that one and looking with Ricardo is now focusing on that one.
<asac> rsalveti: which component is this touching?
<rsalveti> android and pulseaudio
<asac> any news on:
<asac> 2. Camera freezes after taking photo on Nexus 4 (which is making the camera AP tests failing) (Ricardo/Sergio)
<asac> Sergio is working on that one. Ricardo will join force on that one.
<asac> ?
<rsalveti> next on the list
<asac> :P
<rsalveti> we know what is locking the app, not sure why still
<asac> balloons: made progress on:
<asac> 5. Weather and Clock apps flaky tests (Nicholas)
<asac> Nicholas hopes to be able to get the latest fixes in and release in the click store today as well.
<asac> ?
<peryt> HI, I'm trying to run ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy note 2 n7100. When i run brunch n7100
<peryt> I get this  make: *** Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu `/home/m/Pulpit/ubuntu-touch/out/target/product/n7100/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_runtime_intermediates/export_includes', wymaganego przez `/home/m/Pulpit/ubuntu-touch/out/target/product/n7100/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsecosal_intermediates/import_includes'. Stop.
<peryt> Any ideas on what to do with it ??
<asac> peryt: in general i would suggest to set LANG=en_US :)  ... most might guess, but some might not really understand what " Brak reguł do zrobienia obiektu " means :P
<basketballl> rsalveti,
<basketballl> you know how samsung has the multitasking feature split screens
<rsalveti> no idea
<basketballl> you guys should add that to ubuntu touch
<asac> rsalveti: seems this multitasking feature split screen is like sidestage
<asac> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHJyWiNpwhI
<rsalveti> right, we already have taht ;-)
<hozertech> any one know if the mail client on ubuntu touch will work with office356 exchange?
<asac> hozertech: does that exchange version support imap?
<hozertech> checking...
<asac> peryt: btw, you might want to use make showcommands to get more verbose output on whats going on.
<asac> iirc ... havent built anything for a while :))
<hozertech> asac: it does indeed
<asac> hozertech: yeah, then its likely. but dont build a business model around it for now :)
<asac> hozertech: also they might have an odd dialect (MS is known to be just off-standard)
<hozertech> assac: every one seems to just a little off anymore
<asac> also true
<asac> but i think everyone senses that derailing standards has been a core, intentional strategy for MS in the past
<asac> while others just dont know what they are doing often :P
<asac> hozertech: so yeah, i would say there is hope that our initial email offering will support that thingy somewhat
<hozertech> true, but you could say the same for apple and sony as well
<hozertech> i'll give it a go.
<asac> note that the email client isn't there yet :/ popey is the man of choice for more info afaik, but he is UK so hopefully asleep
<hozertech> good enough. thanks
<asac> yw
<balloons> asac, weather needs rebuilt (minor packaging issue), clock is still being worked
<asac> balloons: cool, pump weather in :)
<asac> cash in low hanging fruits
<asac> balloons: is weather a package? or click?
<balloons> asac, it's click, but the store has a review process..
<asac> balloons: who is doing those reviews?
 * asac wants to ensure you get a fast track
<balloons> asac, for core apps it's popey
<asac> hmm. only one ?
<asac> but guess thats good enough.
<balloons> asac, sergio can as well
<asac> balloons: want anyone to help double checking? or will you just upload and send mail so popey can approve in morngin?
<balloons> asac, yes popey rejected it for the pkg fix.. I'm pushing a new version which should go fine. everything else checked out
<asac> balloons: cool. send mail and CC me plz. the more we get fixed the more coal we can put into the CI Train tomorrow morning :)
<asac> oh ... dont CC me
<asac> CC didrocks :)
<balloons> asac, plan is to have them all. I'll mail the list
<balloons> lol asac
<asac> even better
<asac> balloons: do you know how the store works? would it be simple to hook automation up to the "staging/review" pocket
<asac> beuno: ^^
<asac> maybe this is already in plans?
<balloons> asac, we like to do manual verification; it's how we catch potential issues
<balloons> the review for the store is the last stop :-)
<asac> balloons: sure. we do manual validation in CI Train as well... but still do automation to support decision making
<asac> balloons: yeah, its actually equivalent to the silo in train i figure
<asac> that silo currently is manual, but will get also automation soon to support
<balloons> asac, right.. the review is automated.. the manual bit is processing it and checking test results
<asac> balloons: so you guys run the APs in there already?
<asac> (manually)?
<balloons> asac, what would be nice is to have builders that would run on actual devices :-)
<asac> balloons: you mean MPs?
<asac> balloons: we will consolidate that MP stuff all into the emulator (also for us) - except for stuff that is known to be silicon dependent like mir
<balloons> asac, doesn't even have to be MP's.. Could just be when we want to push to store
<balloons> gotcha
<asac> balloons: yeah. i think its MPs where we want to do that and implement spomething similar to CI TRain approach
<asac> that community can land stuff
<asac> on their own
<balloons> asac, I would certainly like it in the MP, just pointing out anything > nothing
<asac> balloons: remind me to tackle that when we have emulator in dashboard (which hopefully is just a week or two away)
<asac> balloons: we will do that. just remind me that you are still forgotten once you see the emulator popping up in ci.ubuntu.com
<axisys> tostab03 device is not listed.. how do I get a sample roomservice.xml ? should I run breakfast against a know device and then edit the file?
<axisys> according to wikipedia tostab03 is related to everest.. should I just run breakfast against everest?
<frecel> is anyone here writing html5 apps?
<nijo> is nexus 4 decided to be primary dev phone for ubuntu touch for quite a long time???
<nijo> is nexus 4 decided to be primary dev phone for ubuntu touch for quite a long time???
<nijo> hi
<nijo> any one here???
<nijo> anyone here???
<nijo> is nexus 4 decided to be primary dev phone for ubuntu touch for quite a long time???
<nijo> is nexus 4 decided to be primary dev phone for ubuntu touch for quite a long time???
<onionch> i have a question
<onionch> i intalled the ubuntu SDK, but  when i create a new project  there are only three chioce "other project" "None-Qt project" "import project"
<onionch> i intalled the ubuntu SDK, but  when i create a new project  there are only three chioce "other project" "None-Qt project" "import project"
<dholbach> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there dholbach
<dholbach> hi MacSlow
<liUbuntu> Hey I don't know if anyone can help but I flashed a Nexus4 with Ubuntu and it doesn't have any sound capabilities of any sort, what should I do? (Ie no ringtone/text notification/music output via headphones or speakers) Help please :(
<frecel> How did you test the sound?
<liUbuntu> I've only tried getting the phone to play the sound via ringing it and playing music so far
<frecel> And sorry but I have to ask: are you sure the sound is not turned all the way down?
<liUbuntu> yeah I'v checked it with both hard keys and system settings
<frecel> and before you flashed the phone verything worked just fine?
<liUbuntu> Yeah I'm pretty certain it did
<frecel> can you put some sound file on your phone and check if it will play?
<liUbuntu> yeah the sound files are just music from my computer files they all work fine
<frecel> So it's just ringtones that do not work?
<frecel> I'm asking a lot of questions because I'm trying to narrow down where the issue is
<liUbuntu> No the phone just won't make any noise whatsoever, whether its ringing it or playing song or anything it's just silent
<frecel> Can you go to settings and click on About this phone and post here what version of Ubuntu Touch you are running?
<liUbuntu> Ubunut 14.04 (r194)
<frecel> update to the newest version
<liUbuntu> Okay cheers I'll try that I've got to go in a sec so if the problem persists I'll come back later and try again, is it best to update via terminal on my computer or via the phone over wifi?
<nhaines> liUbuntu: via phone over wifi should work, but if you're on the latest version and that doesn't work, you might want to give reflashing via computer a try.
<liUbuntu> whats the deal with connecting to wifi cause on the phone my options are pretty limited, the only option in the settings for wifi is a tick box to auto join previous networks.. how do I choose a network in the first place?
<nhaines> liUbuntu: What version of Android did you have on your phone before you flashed it?
<liUbuntu> not sure 4,4,something maybe? why?
<nhaines> Okay, did you reflash your radio manually before installing Ubuntu?
<liUbuntu> No I dont think so
<nhaines> That's the problem then.  Update Ubuntu, and if that doesn't solve the problem, use the trusty-proposed channel.
<liUbuntu> I've gotta go off now
<liUbuntu> cheers for your help though
<nhaines> Latest update should fix it.  If not, come back.  :)
<nhaines> Take care!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Tooth Fairy Day! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<mardy> Laney: hi! I'd really recommend you to add that extra "if", because it will make the landing much easier (no need to synchronize the landing of your branch and online accounts)
<Laney> If online accounts doesn't go in then you get an annoying popup because of its pageComponent
<Laney> the UI is still hidden by default too
<mardy> Laney: and anyway, I think it's reasonable to expect that if a plugin want to implement the reset() functionality, it *must* implement version 2 of the interface
<Laney> I don't think it would be the end of the world
<mardy> Laney: OK for this
<mardy> Laney: still, it seems clearer to me if we disable the reset functionality unless one implements version 2
<Laney> I was mainly trying to keep as much compatibility as possible
<Laney> Most plugins will want to do it in js, I imagine
<ubuntuuser> Errors were encountered while processing:  phablet-tools E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ubuntuuser> please help
<beuno> asac, yes, automation of reviews is far along
<Mirv> gatox: hi! could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-purchase-service/+bug/1273570 that's assigned to you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273570 in ubuntu-purchase-service "ubuntu-purchase-service fails to run tests with Qt 5.2" [Critical,Confirmed]
<gatox> Mirv, i'll take a look
<dedo93> hello
<dedo93> anyone have ubuntu on nexus 5?
<ogra> some people do
<Tassadar> I do
<dedo93> with multirom?
<Tassadar> yeah
<dedo93> ok :) what release? it's stable?
<Tassadar> dedo93: did you see http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50689471&postcount=645 ?
<Tassadar> I have latest image from trusty-proposed installed, it works pretty well. It doesn't crash or anything like that for me, but people still have problems with sound apparently, something about it only working for the first phone call
<Tassadar> if you wish to compare it to Android, you'll probably be somewhat disappointed though
<dedo93> i've installed the sam build
<dedo93> *same build
<dedo93> but is very buggy
<dedo93> I can't open Terminal app :(
<ogra> Tassadar, thats supposed to be fixed with 212
<Tassadar> oh, yeah, that didn't work for me the first time too - try to close it and open it again (tap&hold your finger on it's previes on the homescreen a cross will show up)
<Tassadar> ogra: cool, saw it was released
<ogra> Tassadar, there are fixes on the android hal side though
<ogra> you might need to rebuild
<Tassadar> ogra: I've got a server set-up to be in sync with official trusty and trusty-proposed channels + device part built on the server
<Tassadar> hmm
<Tassadar> the android parts are built weekly right now
<dedo93> ok now works! I did the OTA upgrade
<dedo93> to 212
<Tassadar> ogra: do you know which android project it is?
<ogra> phablet-4.4.2 or so
<Tassadar> gerrit doesn't show when were they changed :/
<Tassadar> I mean, which sub-repo in that whole tree
<ogra> whydont you just use the android source package ?
<Tassadar> ?
<Tassadar> I probably mean something different Oo
<ogra> apt-get source andriod ... fddle a bit with the target arches nad have it produce hammerhead
<dedo93> another thing.. how can i connect to a hidden wifi?
<Tassadar> ogra: I've got it to sync with repo at https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com, is that not updated? (that's probably question for rsalveti actually)
<ogra> it is updated before we buiuld the android package from it
<ogra> (which produces all the img files)
<Tassadar> then it should be fine
<Tassadar> (I didn't even know you make package from it, I just build it like any other android repo)
<ogra> (adding hammerhead as default to the package build is on the TODO btw)
<ogra> so in the future you can just apt-get ine binary package and fish the ready made img files out of /usr/lib/android
<ogra> s/ine/install/
<Tassadar> hm, weird, I don't see that latest change in android package in that repo
<Tassadar> should be https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/platform/hardware/qcom/audio.git;a=summary , but last change to that repo was 2 months ago
<ogra> Tswell, wait for rsalveti,, he should be able to tell you
<ogra> gerrit isnt really usable if you want to find a branch :(
<Tassadar> hm, yeah. repo sync didn't pull anything new either though
<ogra> oh
<Tassadar> dedo93: I'm not sure that you can - I don't thing that the more "advanced" wifi options are in yet
<ogra> i see what goes on here
<ogra> its a packaging patch
<ogra> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/167951517/android_20140224-0005-0ubuntu1_20140224-0005-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<dedo93> thank you Tassadar
<Tassadar> why do you have both patches in packages and repo with custom changes Oo
<Tassadar> guess I'll use that package then
<ogra> i guess he couldnt find someone for a gerrit review
<ogra> that was faster
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> Tassadar: repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-4.4.2_r1
<Tassadar> that's what I did, but not everything's in there aparently
<rsalveti> Tassadar: it should, it's also what I use to build hammerhead
<rsalveti> what do you think we're missing in there?
<Tassadar> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/167951517/android_20140224-0005-0ubuntu1_20140224-0005-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<rsalveti> Tassadar: the sound only working for the first call is hopefully fixed with the fix I pushed for nexus 4 today
<Tassadar> well it's a patch for https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb?p=aosp/platform/hardware/qcom/audio.git;a=summary , but it isn't in the repo
<rsalveti> we do remove a bunch of stuff from the tarball
<rsalveti> Tassadar: oh, right, not yet
<rsalveti> sorry, pushed as a package patch and went to sleep
<ogra> yeah, you did it as a package patch
<rsalveti> let me propose that right now
<Tassadar> that's what I wanted to know) so it'll get in there?
<ogra> rsalveti, point me to it and i'll approve
<Tassadar> no hurry, I just don't want to be building something wrong for
<rsalveti> yeah, it's just that we didn't have anyone to review :-)
<rsalveti> ogra: awesome
<ogra> seems popey is already running an image with it included
<ogra> havent heard bad stuff from him yet
<popey> hm?
<ogra> popey, 212
<ogra> do calls work ?
<didrocks> (he told yes already :p)
<ogra> (especially the second and subsequent ones)
<didrocks> (spoiler alert ;))
<rsalveti> Tassadar: ogra: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/c/190/
<rsalveti> didrocks: :P
<ogra> rsalveti, done
<ogra> (i think ... that UI is confusing)
<Tassadar> it has +2, but isn't merged yet
<rsalveti> in theory that would be enough
<rsalveti> ogra: did you click at publish and submit?
<ogra> right
<ogra> no ...
<ogra> there is only "Publish Comments"
<rsalveti> ogra: only? hm, let me check
<ogra> i have the list of radiobuttons where i selected +2 and a comment field
<ogra> and that button underneath
<rsalveti> yeah, your user has the authority and such
<rsalveti> just merged, not sure why that wasn't available for you
<ogra> weird
<rsalveti> will try to track that down later
<Tassadar> thank you, gonna start build now :)
<ogra> dont forget to pull the patch from the package with the next upload ;)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> will get to your other recovery patch as well in a bit
<ogra> ah, sweet
<ogra> then i can close the bug :)
<dedo93> sorry, is there a default password for root?
<ogra> no
<Tassadar> dedo93: ubuntu doesn't have root, use sudo - password is "phablet" I think
<ogra> root is locked on ubuntu systems, use sudo
<rsalveti> Saviq: just initializing m_distance is enough to fix 1285385?
<dedo93> I'll try it, thanks
<ogra> or use adb ... that drops you in the (locked) root account)
<rsalveti> bug 1285385
<ubot5> bug 1285385 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[qt52] SIGSEGV in QV8Engine when executing the autopilot test cases from unity8" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285385
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah
<rsalveti> wtf haha
<Saviq> rsalveti, after that we didn't have it crash once
<rsalveti> Saviq: wonder if that also fixes our issue with the 5.0 stack
<ogra> rsalveti, sssh
<Saviq> rsalveti, it actually looks like it dow
<Saviq> does
<dedo93> in adb i'm root :)
<ogra> now that everyone works oon 5.2 landing
<ogra> dedo93, yes, thats what i said (will change soon)
<rsalveti> right, but I'd love to have a green dashboard
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> as long as we dont roll back the plans for 5.2
<ogra> whicle the siatuation is awful it got us some speed-up :)
<rsalveti> no
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> will give it a try with 5.0 to see
<rsalveti> ogra: is 212 the latest with the pulse fix?
<ogra> yep
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> ogra: the fun part of this bug is that only the start output stream path works fine, stop is broken :-)
<ogra> silly
<rsalveti> but that's fine for android because the stream stays open because of audioflinger
<rsalveti> so it's never stopped/released
<rsalveti> that's why it's not a bug there
<ogra> how do they make that handle battery usage ?
<ogra> do they power down while having the stream open ?
<rsalveti> I think they power it down
<ogra> wow
<ogra> intresting that it survives that
<rsalveti> but you don't need to allocate the stream again
<Tassadar> hm, I'll have to wait for 213 with that, I can't release a new image becaseu the device part has changed, because it would screw up the version numbers :/
<rsalveti> new image should happen soon
<didrocks> is that linked to the "ok google" always listening?
<Tassadar> yeah, I saw you're building 3 images a day now
<ogra> didrocks, try it on your ubuntu touch phone :)
<didrocks> yeah, I'm waiting for unity8 for next one
<didrocks> ogra: ahah :)
<ogra> if it wakes up when you say "ok google" it is ;)
<didrocks> which should let us getting current results first :p
<barry> xnox: what's the status of doing system image updates in the emulator?
<rsalveti> yeah, voice call working fine :-)
<ogra> :)
<xnox> barry: good question. so generic is now published as a proper device, which matches the getprop. so things should be easier. I should go though your bugs again =)
<barry> xnox: that would be great.  we're discussing testing system image updates and it would be great to have emulator support
<xnox> barry: right.
<rsalveti> yeah, and we don't need to customize the emulator image much with 4.4.2
<rsalveti> I believe with the x86 one I just added the network file, and that was all
<kenvandine> bfiller, i've updated the ubuntu-ui-extras MP
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks, I'll test it
<Elleo> 21
<Elleo> oops
<bfiller> mardy, Laney: any update on getting that new syncevolution uploaded? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syncevolution/+bug/1285583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1285583 in syncevolution (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Package version 1.4" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> I didn't look yet
<Laney> Is it urgent?
<bfiller> Laney: not urgent for today but early next week it will become more so
<Laney> I'll look at outstanding FFes soon
<ogra> stgraber, can wemake system-image somehow do the imports from cdimage in chunks (i.e. the fully supported arches first, then the others), with the recent additional arches s-i takes nearly 2h to import
<mpt> Someday I will figure out how to power on my Ubuntu Phone without reflashing it
<popey> mpt: hold power button down?
<ogra> did you notice the small button on the top right side ?
<ogra> press it :)
<mpt> popey, ogra: That just shows a battery icon for a couple of seconds, then returns to a black screen
<mpt> Always has.
<popey> battery is dead
<popey> charge it
<ogra> mpt, mako ?
<mpt> It’s been fully charged for days.
<ogra> (N4)
<popey> from what charger?
<popey> usb port on laptop?
<ogra> you need a proper wall charger
<popey> ya
<mpt> popey, an HTC mains charger
<ogra> usb ports only provide 500mA
<popey> hold power for longer
<ogra> you need something around 1.5-2A to properly charge
<mpt> Hehe
<ogra> right, on the N4 just hold power long enough
<ogra> it will start eventually
<mpt> The graph in System Settings five minutes ago showed that it was fully charged. I’m pretty sure it’s fully charged.
<stgraber> ogra: not easily no, though even if we could, it wouldn't save you much as device tarballs only take a small fraction of the total time and only happen if the android package changed in between
<ogra> on the maguro (galaxy nexus) that doesnt work due to hardware being weird
<ogra> stgraber, well, i assume the diff creation for each device takes so long
<mpt> ogra, I held it down for about 30 seconds. As soon as I released it, I got the fully-charged-battery icon, then a black screen
<stgraber> ogra: doubtful, though we'd need more metrics to check. Most of the diffing time is spend iterating through all the files in the tarball, since we only have 3 files in a device tarball, it should be pretty quick
<barry> w00t!  silo landing 10 hit the archive.  the train is back on the rails
 * mpt uses adb reboot
<Laney> chugga chugga
<barry> chugga chugga woot woot
<barry> stgraber: let's see if the managed branch gets updated
<stgraber> ogra: I've changed the crontab to run import-images in very very verbose mode by default and redirect the output to a log dir so we can see what's happening exactly
<ogra> stgraber, thanks
<stgraber> ogra: the only problem with that is that we'll get one log every 5 minutes so I'll have to remember to wipe all the small (no change) ones
<xnox> barry: Wheee!
<stgraber> ogra: if I had to bet, I'd bet that the customized channels are causing the slowness as they have rather massive tarballs and all trigger whenever the main channel is updated
<ogra> stgraber, do they run alongside when a normal image is published ?
<stgraber> ogra: the problem is that we can't really work around this because the rsync from the web server is done async so we'd get corruption on the public server if we were to trigger before everything is done publishing
<ogra> aww
<stgraber> if the update was syncronous, I could trigger it at the end of each channel when I know our fs state is consistent but that's not a possibility with the way IS' infrastructure works
<ogra> well, i hope we can drop goldfish and maguro soon
<ogra> that should give us some time back
<stgraber> that shouldn't give us anything actually
<stgraber> because those use the same rootfs as the rest and don't publish new device tarballs
<stgraber> so they effectively take around 1s to publish
<ogra> arent custom images built for all supported arches ?
<stgraber> no, the custom tarball is per-channel
<ogra> maguro is definitely still in that list ...
<ogra> ah, k
<stgraber> otherwise we'd be generating diffs all day long ;)
<ogra> right :)
<stgraber> one trick we could do, but community members would probably hate us for it is to use uncompressed rootfs from the armhf builder
<stgraber> that'd save us quite a few minutes of compress time on the calxeda box, not be much slower to transfer (since we have a gigabit link) and save us time uncompressing again on nusakan
<ogra> yeah not sure thats a good idea
<ogra> stgraber, i dont like the idea to work around cdimages find-live-filesystem ... will become awful to keep in sync if there are changes
<Laney> barry: check your trunk to see if that worked
<barry> Laney: afaict, it looks good, thanks
<Laney> best train evar
<mhall119> Mirv: ping
<NEED> hey is there anyway to force update for ubuntu touch via the terminal?
<NEED> how can I connect my Nexus 4 to wifi? I cant seem to to it since I installed Ubuntu Touch
<ogra> NEED, did it run android 4.4 before ?
<NEED> yeah I think so
<ogra> NEED, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio (ignore that it is for dual boot, the issue is the same)
<NEED> okay thanks I'll have a look :)
<ogra> doing an update on the terminal is done via system-image-cli
<ogra> (add -v if you want it to print any output)
<bfiller> rsalveti: don't know if you know about this one.. speakerphone volume on N4 now is super low
<bfiller> even at max volume
<ogra> bfiller, any idea since when ?
<ogra> we had two different pulse changes and the switch to android 4.4 the last days
<bfiller> ogra: I only noticed it today but haven't been testing that much since 4.4.2
<pmcgowan> bfiller, I used speaker yesterday and it was fine
<ogra> what images are you two on ?
<pmcgowan> I had 210, just loaded 212
<bfiller> ogra: 212
<pmcgowan> trying
<ogra> 210 had one pulse fix http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140227.changes
<bfiller> ogra: but also added stuff from silo 4 to test, so hoping not related to that
<ogra> and 212 the next one ;) http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140228.1.changes
<ogra> pmcgowan, so please check if it is still good for you on 212
<pmcgowan> not good
<ogra> aha
<ogra> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra> there were changes to the audio HAL going with these fixes
<pmcgowan> bfiller, good catch
<bfiller> pmcgowan: glad it wasn't our change :)
<bfiller> pmcgowan: btw, the fixes in silo-004 are really awesome. gets rid of all the wonkiness and flashing of screens when answer calls
<pmcgowan> ah cool cant wait
<bfiller> pmcgowan: goes directly to live call view instead of first showing dialer
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> davmor2, wow that was fast
<davmor2> pmcgowan: Ah no that was just the list from the old page that I updated from todays image
<davmor2> pmcgowan: can you actually switch calls or is it just the on hold that is implemented?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, bfiller_afk tells me you can
<pmcgowan> I have not tried
<pmcgowan> I did use hold
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeah I test on hold I'll try it tomorrow
<davmor2> Monday even
<davmor2> I keep thinking it is thursday for some reason :)
<pmcgowan> I just figured you work all weekend
<davmor2> pmcgowan: shhh my wife might figure out that I'm testing the phone rather than just tatting with it :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, careful or she'll think its your girlfriend
<davmor2> pmcgowan, popey: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE#gid=1 right so that is as complete as I can make it now
<davmor2> pmcgowan, popey: if you can give it a quick review then I think we can lose the old one.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, you probably want to keep some of the old lines, I just meant to provide additional ones
<davmor2> pmcgowan: meh okay I thought the bulk of the were covered I'll review the 2 on Monday and see which can be merged and which need to be kept from the old list then
<pmcgowan> ok
<popey> pmcgowan: added proxy support, do you know if that's on the roadmap?
<pmcgowan> popey, what is that?
<pmcgowan> sounds like something from the 70s
<popey> pmcgowan: the thing you laughed at when we were on the sprint and said "people still use that!?"
<popey> yes, that :D
<pmcgowan> at least I'm consistent
<popey> indeed
<pmcgowan> no one has mentioned it
<pmcgowan> where would I need that again?
<popey> inside corporate networks
<popey> e.g. every company I've worked at in the last 20 years
<popey> also, PAC support which goes along with it
<popey> (the magic which autoconfigures a browser to use proxy for external sites and avoid the proxy for intranet or partner sites)
<popey> oh, also ☻
<popey> support for captive portals
<popey> (hotel wifi, which requires a login before going online. android and ios do that nicely)
<davmor2> popey: hell yes that a need after trying to connect at the airport
<popey> I find myself saying maguro out loud in the same way ogra says it.
<popey> There's something about the way he says it.
<ogra> lol
<popey> ☻
<davmor2> popey: it's the die in flames bit ogra adds to the end that makes me smile :)
<popey> the gutteral G
<popey> haha
<popey> pmcgowan: davmor2 have merged both sheets completely now. happy to delete the first one?
<pmcgowan> popey, delete the new, keep the old
<popey> wait, what?
<pmcgowan> popey, dont change the url
<popey> oh, ok.
<popey> done
<popey> tested http://bit.ly/18kIrhM in a new browser and it still works
<popey> https://bitly.com/18kIrhM+ (note the plus) is an interesting URL showing how many people click that link in the topic over the last year or so
<popey> average of about 5 people a day
<rsalveti> bfiller_afk: pmcgowan: yeah, got that issue when testing it today as well, the first call is fine
<davmor2> popey: I wonder how many are anonymous :)
<rsalveti> once it's stopped, the hal sets up the mixer again
<popey> davmor2: most
<rsalveti> and decrease the output volume
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, seemed bad on the first call here
<rsalveti> bfiller_afk: mind opening a bug for it?
<pmcgowan> I only made one after upgrading
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: first call is fine
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, calin me a liar?
<pmcgowan> ;)
<rsalveti> it might have failed or something, and then used the shutdown path in pulse
<rsalveti> reboot and try again
<popey> I see pmcgowan has "that friday feeling"
<pmcgowan> indeed
<pmcgowan> popey, I am going to make some of the wip to mostly works
<popey> knock yourself out
<pmcgowan> popey, gee thanks
<pmcgowan> and we should rename haptics to vibration
<pmcgowan> I think
<popey> Oh, that reminds me
<popey> can we be more selective how we trigger haptics^W vibration?
<popey> or is it "all or nothing"?
<popey> the reason I ask is that there's a vibrate when you put a call on hold and when you come out.
<davmor2> popey: I thought they had turned it down doesn't seem as strong as it was
<popey> the person on the other end hears the motor buzz when you come out of on hold, and it's a touch disconcerting
<popey> right, less strong, but happens with every press
<pmcgowan> popey, good question, and I agree
<davmor2> popey: except the keyboard where you expect it :)
<popey> yeah, I'd be happy with it _only_ happening in maliit
<popey> i dont need haptic feedback when i flip a switch, but I do need to to know my hunt-and-peck typing has registered a keypress
<davmor2> Right I'm EOW catch you all on Monday where I'll merge some of the duped rows
<popey> enjoy weekend davmor2
<davmor2> popey: you too
<popey> \o/ curry
<Beldar> .
<bfiller> rsalveti: still need a bug for the speakerphone issue?
<rsalveti> bfiller: yes, please
<bfiller> rsalveti: pulseaudio?
<rsalveti> bfiller: android
<bfiller> ok
<Stubenhocker> hi! :3
<bfiller> rsalveti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1286322
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1286322 in android (Ubuntu) "max speakerphone volume is too low" [Undecided,New]
<rsalveti> bfiller: thanks
<Akiva-Mobile> hey i am playing around with an earlier version of touch on my nook
<Akiva-Mobile> and I can't for the life of me find the external sd card
<Akiva-Mobile> any hints on where to look?
<Stubenhocker> Dunno...
<Akiva-Mobile> like, its not in /mount
<Akiva-Mobile> thats all I can say
<frecel> Akiva-Mobile: does it mount automatically?
<Akiva-Mobile> frecel: how can I tell?
<Akiva-Mobile> atm, I can't get wifi on this fellow, and so I am trying to access files via the external sd
<frecel> it should show up in /mnt
<toninhopj> Algum brasileiro?
<frecel> Akiva-Mobile: I would install usbutils and pciutils packages and check if the system can even see your card reader if there is nothing in /mnt
<frecel> although pciutils will probably not work
<Akiva-Mobile> im upgrading from raring to saucy
<Akiva-Mobile> will see if that helps
<bfiller> xnox: is this MR still applicable? https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-keyboard/clean-home/+merge/193979
<xnox> bfiller: i can re-test with a non-writable home
<bfiller> xnox: ok - seems like all the tests have been passing in CI so wasn't sure if this an issue still
<xnox> bfiller: yeah, it's an issue, testsuite writes outside of build directory... into $HOME, thus affecting environment on reruns and developer machines...
<bfiller> xnox: I'll get it released then, it still merges with latest trunk?
<trepidaciousMBR> When I run ubuntu-device-flash, it just sits there doing nothing - can't see any network activity, so it can't be downloading anything, no output printed. Any ideas?
<xnox> bfiller: 4 months later, no it doesn't. merged fresh trunk into it.
<xnox> bfiller: pushed branch update.
<bfiller> xnox: thanks
<pmcgowan> trepidaciousMBR, what command line did you use?
<trepidaciousMBR> ubuntu-device-flash --channel devel --bootstrap
<pmcgowan> trepidaciousMBR, sigh, the wiki page is wrong, we are updating it asap
<trepidaciousMBR> pmcgowan: Ah, doh ;)
<pmcgowan> do ubuntu-device-flash -channel=devel -bootstrap=true
<pmcgowan> and if its first time reboot to bootloader
<pmcgowan> or actually to use bootstrap, need to be in bootloader
<pmcgowan> popey, !!!
<trepidaciousMBR> pmcgowan: Green robot with "start" arrow thing?
<Laney> you have to adb reboot bootloader otherwise it sits there saying nothing forever
<pmcgowan> trepidaciousMBR, yes
<trepidaciousMBR> Ah, now that is doing something
<trepidaciousMBR> Thanks :)
<pmcgowan> trepidaciousMBR, good, wiki updated
<Beldar> .
<robert1> hi guys, i think i have a problem, since i've switched to trusty with "adb shell system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0 -v" my keyboard in terminal-app cannot hit "Enter" and don't recieve updates, i have 14.04 (r194), update management say "Software is up to date", what should i do?
<nhaines> robert1: this is fixed in image 200 or 202.
<pmcgowan> robert1, 194 is the last promoted image
<pmcgowan> we are a bit stuck the last week or so
<popey> pmcgowan: blimey, that wiki page is biting us more often than I thought. mwc and app showdown are pushing more people here I guess
<pmcgowan> popey, I just fixed a bunch of stuff
<pmcgowan> you can check me
<popey> ok
<popey> will do
<robert1_> sorry my chat-program has problems
<robert1_> hi guys, i think i have a problem, since i've switched to trusty with "adb shell system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0 -v" my keyboard in terminal-app cannot hit "Enter" and don't recieve updates, i have 14.04 (r194), update management say "Software is up to date", what should i do?
<robert1_> should i try "ubuntu-device-flash -channel=trusty"?
<robert1_> sorry my chat-client has problems, if someone write to me, i have not recieve something
<ogra> robert1_, known bug, was just fixed yesterday ... but there was no image promoted to the trusty channel yet
<ogra> robert1_, you can try to uninstall/reinstall the terminal app to get the new version
<robert1_> ogra: hi, thanks for info
<robert1_> ogra:  is revision 194 the newest since i have switched from saucy to trusty?
<ogra> yes, 194 is the last promoted one
<ogra> (the unpromoted builds are at 213 currently ... still not at a quality that we can promote though)
<ogra> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ has the test overview
<robert1_> ogra: how can i try to uninstall/reinstall the terminal app to get the new version? i have commands for installing click-packages but not shure if it helps for uninstall/reinstall. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7012935/
<ogra> robert1_, uuuh
<ogra> you dont need to make the system writable for installing click packages
<ogra> robert1_, tap and hold the icon of the app
<ogra> that gives you an uninstall option ...
<ogra> uninstall it ... then search it with the search function, that should give you an install button ... install it ... launch it
<robert1_> ogra: it was very easy, it works, thank you :-)
<ogra> welcome :)
<Akiva-Mobile> im trying to flash an image on my nook. Thus far, the only one that has ever worked, was an old raring version of the developers preview. The initial saucy image supposedly worked, but then went into an infinite boot cycle, and which was hard to debug. I can't find the saucy image that did work, but I am curious whether I am likely to see
<Akiva-Mobile> more success if I use the current image.
<gamble_> Hello
<trepidaciousMBR> Well it's flashed
<trepidaciousMBR> Somewhat bewildering so far :)
<Akiva-Mobile> when ubuntu touch gets rolling, will it have rolling updates?
<Akiva-Mobile> for os files?
<Akiva-Mobile> ah whenever I press the power button, the backlight turns on
<Akiva-Mobile> but I see nothing else
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-01
<zacts> where may I find a list of phone models that support ubuntu?
<zacts> I have a sony xperia Z
<zacts> oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<zacts> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<zacts> how do I connect my phone to t-mobile once installed?
<zacts> I see, I'm going to try it..
<zacts> wifi calls only, and sound only via headphones for my phone..
<zacts> I'll make backups before starting this..
<Haun1400> Hi Guys, I'm a bit lost on this ubuntu-touch install
<Haun1400> I can't seem to find package ubuntu-device-touch even after adding the repositories
<memeka> hi, im trying to port ubuntu touch to a new device, and I get this error message...
<memeka> No private recovery resources for TARGET_DEVICE odroidu2 make: *** No rule to make target `touch/ubuntu/out/host/linux-x86/bin/mkimage', needed by `touch/ubuntu/out/target/product/odroidu2/ramdisk-uboot.img'.  Stop.
<memeka> anyone can give a hint?
<nexus7lte> hi, can i use ubuntu touch on my device? nexus 7 2013 LTE
<ogra_> nexus7lte, yes
<ogra_> hmm, unless the LTE version is musch different though ... we support the WLAN version (flo)
<nexus7lte> ogra, in ubuntu website it only talks about flo (nexus 7 2013 wifi)
<ogra_> *much
<nexus7lte> is there any walkthrough for me to dual boot kitkat and ubuntu touch ?
 * ogra_ has no idea if dual boot works on the flo ... dualboot is completely unsupported by us so its a matter of luck
<nexus7lte> ok, forget about the dual boot, how about installing ubuntu touch on "deb"?
<nexus7lte> this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install only talks about flo
<ogra_> right, i dont really know how much different flo and deb are ...  you could try to force flo with an option to ubuntu-device-flash and see if it works (if it doesnt boot you will have to go back to android though)
<ogra_> (use -device=flo when flashing)
<nexus7lte> uhum,
<nexus7lte> thanks for the tip
<Kostic> Hi everyone. I am trying to port Ubuntu Touch to Geeksphone Peak (original, dev one, not Peak+) and I'm having trouble with manual "enabling" of a new device chapter in the wiki page. There is a repo for a port of Android 4.0 for it (https://github.com/reimago/gp_android) which I have cloned in my /home. Can I just copy over kernel/* and device/* from gp_android (cloned repo of the port of Android for gp_peak) to peak (dir where I have phablet-dev-bo
<Kostic> otstrap'd all the code needed for Ubuntu Touch)?
<dedo93> hi
<dedo93> anyone got this https://www.dropbox.com/s/o0jh1745js6w3fx/IMG_20140301_112408.jpg ?
<ogra_> dedo93, please file a bug against ubuntu-download-manager or system-image
<ogra_> (it is either of the two or both)
<disposab1e> i've just installed -channel=devel on my nexus4 and i am unable to install any applications. when i click install, nothing happens. phablet-config writable-image doesn't seem to have any effect and i can't check which filesystem is ro/rw because terminal is broken
<disposab1e> how do i install apps?
<Aki1> terminal is broken?
<disposab1e> Aki1: yes, enter and backspace doesn't work.
<Aki1> disposab1e: I'm new at this, but have you gotten into adb and such?
<Aki1> like interacting with your device through your computer?
<disposab1e> Aki1: could you be less specific? :)
<Aki1> disposab1e: as in, hook up your phone via usb, to your computer
<Aki1> and run a remote terminal from your computer
<disposab1e> Aki1: sorry, i should have included <sarcasm> tags.
<Aki1> disposab1e: I don't understand?
<Aki1> disposab1e: do you know what Im talking about, or not?
<disposab1e> Aki1: nevermind. adb works, i can see my phone when i run 'adb devices'
<Aki1> okay; can't you just execute install commands from there?
<popey> 10:49:18 < disposab1e> Aki1: yes, enter and backspace doesn't work.
<popey> nope, fixed
<Aki1> sorry popey :P
<popey> disposab1e: you need to revoot after phablet-config writable-image
<disposab1e> popey: thanks
<popey> *reboot
<Aki1> popey: big fan of you on linux unplugged btw; really value your input.
<popey> oh, thats very kind of you to say, thanks
<disposab1e> Aki1: flattery will get you everywhere
<popey> Free stuff for everyone!
<Aki1> ha ha
<popey> http://www.maxistentialism.com/bees/oprahbees.gif
<Aki1> oh gosh...
<disposab1e> popey: hmm. nothing seems to have changed. it vibrates when i click 'install' button but nothing happens :(. in adb shell, i can see that things are mounted rw
<popey> click install where?
<popey> also, why are you going rw?
<popey> whats the goal?
<disposab1e> the goal is to be able to install an app. i go into applications tab, there are suggestions there, i select one and click install.
<ketul> hi
<popey> disposab1e: you dont need to go rw to install apps
<popey> rw mode is designed for "developers" who want to do stuff like use apt
<disposab1e> popey: clearly, i need to overcome SOME obstacle to be able to install an app
<ketul> i want to install ubuntu in my samsung galaxy GT-S5302
<disposab1e> popey: it does not 'just-work'
<popey> disposab1e: what app are you installing, on which image version, on what device?
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli --info
<popey> that'll tell you what version of phone image you have
<ketul> ubuntu on my galaxy GT-S5302 help me how to do???
<popey> !devices | ketul
<ubot5> ketul: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> ketul: is it listed there?
<disposab1e> popey: any app, -channel=devel, nexus4
<ketul> no
<popey> disposab1e: have you signed into ubuntu sso in system-settings -> accounts?
<ketul> it means i cant
<popey> ketul: someone needs to port to that device, maybe someone on xda already has?
<ketul> i can install ubuntu on windows phone 8 ?
<popey> ketul: in general, no.
<ketul> plz do something i want to install it on my samsung galaxy phone
<ketul> galaxy GT-S5302
<popey> ketul: find someone to port it
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<disposab1e> popey: i entered my ubuntu one account details in but now it's greyed out and says "no account" on the top of the page
<popey> disposab1e: you're not signed in then.
<popey> disposab1e: you need to add your ubuntu one account successfully before you can install apps from the store
<disposab1e> popey: thanks
<disposab1e> apt-get upgrade has 133MB of new packages. i may try that too
<popey> i wouldn't
<popey> You're better off sticking with ro image, unless you plan on developing on the device
<disposab1e> popey: app installation worked. is there a searchable store application or are the suggestions the only source of touch apps?
<popey> disposab1e: there's a search button at the top of the screen . there's no app store web ui or app on the phone yet, but i believe thats all in progress
<disposab1e> popey: because i'd like to upgrade terminal to a working version and don't know how. in system settings, when i click software updates, it just tells mi software is up to date
<disposab1e> s/mi/me
<popey> disposab1e: what image number you running?
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli --info
<Kostic> "To get a two-minute crash course in UCM and how it's used in Ubuntu Touch - start by having a look in /usr/share/alsa/ucm/apq8064-tabla-snd-card/ directory (shipped with alsa-lib). You'll need to create a similar directory for your device. You'll find the right directory name if you look in /proc/asound/cards." Where do I create this directory? In the dir where I have cloned the source of Ubuntu Touch or?
<disposab1e> popey: trusty build 194
<popey> disposab1e: ok. so the problem is that earlier images than 194 there was an app called "Update manager" which could update the apps (like terminal)
<popey> unfortunately it got removed, (so isnt in the image you have) but got re-added in a later image
<popey> however...
<disposab1e> popey: ok. i've installed aptitude and it's now running and upgrade. i'll see if it appears or if i can install it manually
<disposab1e> s/and/an
<popey> one moment...
<popey> disposab1e: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.40_armhf.click
<popey> grab that
<popey> adb push com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.40_armhf.click /tmp
<popey> adb shell
<popey> sudo -u phablet-i
<popey> bah... sudo -u phablet -i
<popey> pkcon install-local /tmp/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.40_armhf.click
<popey> that'll fix your terminal
<disposab1e> popey: thank you very much. i shall try that
<popey> np
<Aki1> I just find most of this documentation to be going over my head: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Touch_Developer_Preview_-_Porting_Guide_2.0 Does anyone know of a good crash-course which is a little less specific? Would I be better off reading android documentation in regards to porting devices?
<popey> Aki1: unfortunately porting isnt a click-and-go process. it's a bit complex
<Aki1> popey: Yah I know and realize that. My software dev experience is mostly with QT, python, and higher level stuff. This a lot of kernel speak, and I want to dive in
<ogra_> popey, wow, thats some effort ...
<ogra_> disposab1e, tap the terminal icon and hold it ... it brings you an uninstall option then ... uninstall it, then seaarch for it in the application page and install it newly (that will bring you the new version)
<popey> oh good call ☻
 * ogra_ wishes for a good image the next days to we get the click updater back :(
<popey> yeah
<ogra_> s/to/so/
<Kostic> Hm... "Screen definition
<Kostic> In order to provide a consistent layout across different screen sizes and resolutions we define a grid unit to be used by developers. This is set in:
<Kostic> "/etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/hammerhead.conf " where is this file?
<popey> Kostic: on the device
<Kostic> popey: I do not have ubuntu touch running yet on it. Just Android 4.0.
<xenos1984> hi all, i have a problem with my nexus 7. i just installed ubuntu-device-flash on my pc (running ubuntu 12.04) and tried to flash the current trusty image. it flashes, but then the nexus 7 hangs in the bootloader, showing a green arrow saying "start". it worked with phablet-flash and saucy before without problems, but i couldn't get the new image to boot so far.
<popey> xenos1984: thats the bootloader, start the process with the device in that mode
<xenos1984> popey: so should i flash with -bootstrap=true ?
<ogra_> yes
<popey> if it's the first time you're flashing, yes
<xenos1984> actually it's not the first time, i used saucy before that
<xenos1984> now the device says "booting downloaded image"
<xenos1984> 2014/03/01 15:10:37 Cannot push /home/mhohmann/.cache/ubuntuimages/devel/flo/version-206.tar.xz to device
<xenos1984> and the device is hanging at "booting downloaded image"
<ogra_> and the device is actually a flo ?
<xenos1984> according to the wiki it is - nexus 7 wifi from 2013
<ogra_> (the 2013 Nexus7 WLAN model)
<xenos1984> yes
<ogra_> you didnt specify -device= or some such ?
<xenos1984> i did -device=flo
<xenos1984> it didn't find the device type by itself
<ogra_> well, it does for all supported devices
<ogra_> boot into recovery and try: adb shell getprop ro.product.device
<ogra_> that shoulld tell you the actual device name
<xenos1984> interesting, it does not boot into recovery
<xenos1984> it just hangs in the bootloader
<ogra_> try: fastboot getvar product
<ogra_> should tell you the name as well (in bootloader mode)
<xenos1984> product: grouper
<xenos1984> finished. total time: 0.036s
<xenos1984> this is what i got from this command
<xenos1984> but on the ubuntu touch install wiki page it said grouper version is deprecated, so which is the current / up to date version i need to install?
<ogra_> the images for the grouper devcie are deprecated ...
<ogra_> (not the device name is ;) )
<xenos1984> i see, so which is the correct (non-deprecated) image?
<ogra_> there is no QA (testing) for them anymore etc
<ogra_> try using -device=grouper
<ogra_> see if that works
<xenos1984> it's downloading
<xenos1984> but won't that install a deprecated image?
<ogra_> it will install the same image ... but the image has not been tested or verified on that device, might be buggy etc
<xenos1984> ah, interesting, i have to admit that the wiki page is a bit confusing then
<xenos1984> now recovery booted
<ogra_> then the rest should wirk as well ... just wait
<xenos1984> ok, great, thanks!
<xenos1984> ubuntu 14.04 now! :)
<ogra_> :)
<mandel> popey, I dont think udm is broken
<mandel> popey, are the downloads present?
<ogra_> mandel, https://www.dropbox.com/s/o0jh1745js6w3fx/IMG_20140301_112408.jpg there seem to be other issues (not idea if thats s-i or u-d-m)
<mandel> ogra_, well, I already have a fix for udm regarding the scope :)
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> ogra_: bug 1286542
<ubot5> bug 1286542 in Ubuntu system image "keyring DuplicateDestinationError when updating from custom s-i server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286542
<mandel> ogra_, oh, that has nothing to do with udm.. yet it is a valid error (the file is there and we are not writing on top of it)
<ogra_> Tassadar, well, that dropbox link was posted by someone earlier, seems he left, so its hard to tell if he ised your server or if this is a general error with s-i
<ogra_> *used
<Tassadar> I've changed my index.json by hand to make updates working for now, so it should be fine now
<Tassadar> yeah, tasemnice.eu is mine
<Tassadar> it shows the address in there
<ogra_> ah, cool ... thats calming
<ogra_> so nothing wrong with s-i in itself then
<Tassadar> system-image.ubuntu.com won't encounter it, because it doesn't need to generate keyring tarballs - it uses the official ones
<ogra_> right
<Tassadar> also, sound doesn't work for me on N5 on the second call, even after those fixes. Might be something else wrong with the sound on that device :/
<ogra_> we simply had s-i and the download manager land two images ago ...
<asac> ogra_: all good? :)
<ogra_> asac, semi good
<ogra_> asac, system-image seems fine, click package installs dont
<ogra_> asac, mandel urgently needs a device. cant be that our download manager gets developed by someone flying blind
<mandel> ogra_, fix done => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/install-correct-path/+merge/208936
<mandel> asac, yes, it would be very nice.. I trusted people following the test plan for udm.. and they did not
<mandel> asac, it landed after being "tested" by 5 people
<mandel> :-/
<asac> can we backout?
<asac> mandel: sure, i thought we already got you a device allocated
 * asac checks
<mandel> asac, it breaks the click scope, but here you have a fix => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/install-correct-path/+merge/208936
<asac> mandel: who tested?
<ogra_> asac, not easily, i think system-image and u-d-m would have to be reverted together in any case
<asac> mandel: cool!
<mandel> asac, well, system image updates work, so we can use them to add a new udm
<ogra_> (apart from the fact that there is nobody driving the CI train on weekends)
<mandel> asac, the unit tests cover the regression but I cannot test it properly with no device
<mandel> ogra_, yeah, I suspect that not that many of use work over weekends :)
<asac> so we could backout and land properly monday
<asac> but...
<ogra_> mandel, more than you think :) thats why we need a solution for CI at some pont
<mandel> ogra_, well, I get all bugs to my phone, if they are urgent I'll fix them in the same day, no matter the day :)
<ogra_> asac, well, backing out would mean uploading the old package with a new version still .... would have to happen manually
<asac> ogra_: well, the secret is to have more core-devs trained that then can sponsor stuff through the train
<mandel> ralsina_, can you do that ^
<ogra_> asac, you cant really force people to work on the weekend though ... we need voluntary community involvement in the CI train IMHO
<asac> ogra_: well, if its a firedrill
<ogra_> and for that the system needs to be better i guess
<asac> you guys work :)
<ogra_> i dont work
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i chat :)
<asac> but you are here
<asac> as i said, in general core-devs... if there are no community coredevs
<ogra_> right (and indeed i planned to do some stuff later) :)
<asac> thats a separate problem
<ogra_> we have community core-devs ... but none of them can drive landings via CI train
<asac> if we are sure that backing out ss and udm will fix stuff
<asac> we could do that through direct upload to mitigate i guess
<asac> ogra_: not yet.
<ogra_> but thats a distinct problem ... imho if we want to make CI a default the weekend will need coverage
<mandel> asac, it will revert the changes do to correctly upload via the UI but will fix the click scope
<asac> upload via UI?
<mandel> asac, the system settings ui showed a bug in the system image updates daemon (it cannot handle several requests at the same time)
<asac> thats the bug we wanted to fix for 2 weeks?
<asac> e.g. the one you and barry worked on so hard?
<ogra_> mandel, asac stop :)
<mandel> asac, yes!
<ogra_> the s-i issue is server indicated ... its a community server
<ogra_> dont worry about that one
<b3h3m0th> will Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 P3100 support Ubuntu Touch ?
<ogra_> the official server works fine
<mandel> ogra_, I'm taking about what the revert would mean
<asac> ogra_: so we dont have a problem?
<ogra_> asac, not with the current s-i
<mandel> asac, so, no problem in updates, problems in app installations over click scope
<ogra_> and if mandel's fix works that should be the way forward
<ogra_> so we dont need to roll back s-i
<asac> sure
<mandel> exactly I would not roll back anything, it means rolling back 3 projects!
<ralsina_> basically, fixing one bug created another and noone followed the full testplan because everyone loves shortcuts and here we are.
<ralsina_> plus, the full testplan implies a device which are somewhat rare in mandel's team
<mandel> asac, ogra_ we have a fix, people can be without installing apps a sunday or rollback
<mandel> on monday we get this landed and get people to really test it
<ogra_> well, "people" shouldnt use -proposed images anyway ... sadly many do :)
<asac> mandel: if its just installing apps its fine
<asac> as long as we know we can upgrade still
<ogra_> yeah, its just click
<asac> if not we should block the build asap so nt more people end in the death trap
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> all fine :)
<ogra_> (kind of at least )
<mandel> asac, ogra_ yes, is just apps, so for a day they are fine, they have a fix and I can create a ppa if needed with that branch
<ogra_> and popey's bug has a workaround (roll back to 212)
<asac> yeah, then lets not firedrill here
<asac> (or firedrill further)
<ogra_> right, i'll see if i can get the fix tested for monday
<ogra_> just pugrading y flo to 214
<ogra_> *up
<asac> someone shoujld already fill in that row in citrain
<asac> with MP etc.
 * ogra_ thinks the new upgrade animation needs some background music ... 
<ogra_> dancing circle of friends
<ogra_> ok, i can reproduce ... once jenkins spits out a test package i'll install that
 * ogra_ is out for a while 
 * mandel gets back to his siesta
<asac> ogra_: enjoy, see you monday
<Guest5473> hello everyone
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> ss
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<Guest5473> s
<e-Ra> How to deinstall the ubuntu sdk?
<e-Ra> http://askubuntu.com/questions/340770/how-to-uninstall-the-ubuntu-sdk
<e-Ra> tried this one, but still can use the ide
<Ubuntouche> Does anyone know the best way to change the data.csv file at /usr/share/demo-assets/contacts-data/ with a custom one?
<Ubuntouche> Does anyone know the best way to change the data.csv file at /usr/share/demo-assets/contacts-data/ with a custom one?
<basketball> rsalveti, i saw that it was updates
<justcarakas_> I found a bug in the function setHeader from the html5 toolkit for UI.list how can I report it ?
<miseria> "El Tiempo no agrada a todo el mundo, libre albedrio, quien seria yo si pudiera hacer lo que el tiempo no puede?" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
#ubuntu-touch 2014-03-02
<karthik> hello
<karthik> a small help ?
<karthik> anyone ?
<karthik> i'm on the final stage of installing ubuntu touch UI
<ogra_> cyphermox, we need to look into manta (N10) bluetooth together at some point, i can see it being powered in dmesg once i rfkill unblock it, but i dont manage to get the Ubuntu side to work at all
<RodrigoAlmeida> Hi there.. I am always reading about ubuntu phone.. I want to install it on my nexus 4 but before do it i want to know if the description about "what to expect after flashing" will really work on my phone. After flashing can I use it day by day?
<RodrigoAlmeida> I use Ubuntu since 6.04 in my computer and in my company.. I am big fan
<RodrigoAlmeida> I want to use it in my phone.
<ogra_> RodrigoAlmeida, the features that are there work well ... but there are still many things missing ... it really depends what you usually do with your phone ...
<RodrigoAlmeida> I use everything like email, sms, hangout..
<RodrigoAlmeida> Those apps works on ubuntu phone? Like google hangout?
<ogra_> no hangouts, no email yet
<ogra_> calls, sms and the like work well
<RodrigoAlmeida> Hmmmm I see
<ogra_> calendar, alarmclock etc too
<ogra_> there is a G+ app that kind of works but isnt comparable with the android one at all
<ogra_> facebook and gmail are there as webapps (which is essentially their mobile webpage)
<ogra_> if you can live with such limitations the phone is usable on a day to day basis ... if you cant ... well, then it isnt
<RodrigoAlmeida> Hmmm nice.. I guess i will it today. My 4g or 3g works? Mobile data?
<ogra_> (someone just started work on an imap client)
<ogra_> yep, that stuff works fine
<RodrigoAlmeida> Woow.. So this is perfect for me.. I really do not use social network a lot..
<ogra_> location doesnt work so well yet (maps etc)
<RodrigoAlmeida> Hmmm ok.. Are you using it now?
<RodrigoAlmeida> On your phone?
<ogra_> (it works but only via GPS (which needs up to 40min to register toi a sattelite) not via AGPS (the fast variant))
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> i usually only read some news, do some G+ and phone and sms with it
<ogra_> for these it works fine
<ogra_> i'm missing email a lot though :)
<RodrigoAlmeida> Nice! I am going to flash my phone right now..
<RodrigoAlmeida> I will try it and see what's happen
<ogra_> just dont put to high expectations in ... it is still a very young system :)
<RodrigoAlmeida> Thank you a lot and sorry for bug you!
<RodrigoAlmeida> All right. :)
<ogra_> heh, nobody forced me to answer you ... enjoy :)
<RodrigoAlmeida> :D
<RodrigoAlmeida> Thanks.
<Tassadar> ogra_: does adding google account in system settings -> accounts do anything? I mean, does it sync with it somehow or something like that?
<ogra_> it does *someting* ... no idea what :P
<ogra_> i dont think the gmail app uses it
<Tassadar> no
<ogra_> and i know for sure G+ doesnt
<Tassadar> it wants me to log in again)
<ogra_> it is supposed to be used by apps ... but i dont think there are many that mke use of the accounts API yet
<ogra_> that email app is in an astonishingly good state already, wow
 * ogra_ is just playing around with it 
<Tassadar> is it on the "store"?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> the click is at http://ubuntuone.com/4TfdZdBSpLuR7DEwn8MPc3
<Tassadar> by the way, how do you call your "app store"?
<ogra_> udo -H -u phablet pkcon install-local /path/to/downloaded/click
<ogra_> *sudo
<Tassadar> thanks
<ogra_> i call it "frank"
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> i dont think it has a name yet :)
<ogra_> i usually call it the click store
<Tassadar> huh, it's enough to type in the address and password, it'll figure out the rest by itself, nice
<ogra_> i guess that only works if your server has the right domain
<ogra_> i had to set it up in the detailed settings later to work properly
<Tassadar> I used gmail account
<ogra_> it also eats cpu like crazy when syncing
<ogra_> but for a first preview its really good
<Tassadar> yeah, it's also not very smooth on n5
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/103255629963793469067/posts/FUai6JMLQyW
<ogra_> neither on n7
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> I guess because it has a lot of objects on the screen
<ogra_> well, it syncs in the background
 * ogra_ has 30000+ mails in his Inbox alone ... about 3mio in total across all folders 
<Tassadar> it isn't eating any cpu anymore, I think it already downloaded everything
<Tassadar> well, like 8% now
<ogra_> ah, nice
<ogra_> it goes that low for me as well and then it is actually responsive
<ogra_> changing to another folder nearly kills it though
<Tassadar> (keep in mind that I'm still a bit biased by Android, which made it it's goal to get stable 60fps last year)
<Tassadar> (and has years of development behind it)
<ogra_> well, i think we are not to far if it comes to the shell itself
<ogra_> apps are still lagging a lot
<ogra_> especially the browser sucks ... cant wait til the new one comes
<Tassadar> yeah, the "homescreen" is fine, but for example calendar isn't, especially with the "yearly" view
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we'll switch to Qt 5,2 next week
<ogra_> that should improve things a bit
<Tassadar> by the way, it seems to me the landscape orientation detection is a bit too sensitive - like, it is enough to shake the phone a bit and it starts the portrait -> landscape animation already
<ogra_> i have that on android too
<ogra_> but you are not the first to mention it
<ogra_> probably needs some "de-sesibilization" :)
<Tassadar> that's weird, the screen dims a bit when I don't touch it for a while on N5, but brightness setting does not work on N5 Oo
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> popey, bah, when was planet ripped out of the defaults from shorts ?
<Tassadar> hmm, powerd-cli brightness works too
<Tassadar> indicator-power doesn't use powerd, wonder why
<Tassadar> it tries to search for the sys file in /sys/class/backlight/, but hammerhead doesn't have any in there
<popey> ogra_: long time back, for 13.10 release iirc
<bob__> do we have any concept as to supported date for nexus 5?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-23
<adrian47> hahahah, wifi works, interesting is that i disabled it at building process because of build errors :)
<mariogrip> :)
<adrian47> I'm going to sleep now, good night :)
<mariogrip> Good night :)
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: Are you planning on getting an university degree? It will certainly help with your plans of getting a job in IT, and maybe at Canonical.
<mariogrip> I don't know yet, right now i'm studying electronic and computer electronics.
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: That's a good start!
<sturmflut_> I've got a masters degree in Computer Science and most developers I know have a similar education.
<mariogrip> but most of my programming skills have i develop by my self, with trying and trying. I have been programming since i was about 12 years old. i remember i started with some simple bat files that i made to my friends :)
<mariogrip> I want to take Computer Science after this year
<mariogrip> What i'm learning now, is programming microcontrolers and putting electronic logic together
<sturmflut_> mariogrip: I went down the same path, back in the nineties. Together with one of the guys on this channel, who's now working for Canonical ;)
<mariogrip> That's cool!  :)
<mariogrip> Good night guys! cya tomorrow.
<RobbyF2> see ya
<OHIRC> cgc
<OHIRC> da
<OHIRC> g
<OHIRC> Anyone on?
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  would you please respond to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/588185/ubuntu-sdk-first-usage-problems
<dholbach> good morning
<jakew02> has anyone begun porting the nexus 6?
<jakew02> I've started and was just curious, for collaboration
<AskUbuntu> How to install Tamil ltouchanguage in Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/588818
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: uh, that looks like the required python libraries are not in his emulator
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: i hope they have not been dropped again
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  omg
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Banana Bread Day! :-D
<mandel> Elleo, morning! can you please retest https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/test-space-left/+merge/249093
<mandel> Elleo, revno 341
<Elleo> mandel: sure thing
<mandel> Elleo, thx!
<E524> Hi all, i have a question/problem regarding apt-get. since i can't replace my android right now with ubuntu. i have a dualboot on my nexus4 and would like to try out some shell stuff. i use the vivid version. i set to dev mode on the device and try to do what is describet here:
<E524> http://askubuntu.com/questions/536333/ubuntu-touch-using-apt-get
<E524> but the device is not found. also by restarting adb on my pc (running ubuntu)
<E524> if i use adb with android bootet, there is no problem
<E524> so the apt is still locked.
<E524> so now my question: is it possible to turn the things on within ubuntu-touch. or what am i missing? a hint would be appreciated.
<Elleo> E524: in recent versions of vivid you have to unlock the device before adb will be available
<Elleo> E524: so that might be tripping you up if you're just trying to connect directly with the phone locked
<E524> Elleo: what do you mean by unlock?
<Elleo> E524: as in type in your password/pincode
<Elleo> (on the phone itself)
<E524> Elleo: ah ok. i understand. well actually would make sense. i'll try it you
<E524> Elleo: no, still doesn't work. "adb shell id -ru" , returns: "error: device not found"
<E524> (also after kill and start adb server on pc)
<Elleo> E524: sorry, I'm not sure what else might be wrong then, perhaps it'd be worth asking on the mailinglist?
<E524> Elleo: ok, thanks anyway. at least i know now i have always to unlock.
<araramac> Hi,
<araramac> I see that there is a new Porting guide available.. when I try to do a phablet-dev-bootstrap, i get a series of clone.bundle ignores.. just wanted to verify if anyone tried porting and was successful in cloning the repos
<araramac> Fetching projects:   9% (13/134)  Fetching project aosp/platform/prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/host/i686-linux-glibc2.7-4.4.3
<araramac>   % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
<araramac>                                  Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
<araramac>   0     0    0     0    0     0      0      0 --:--:--  0:00:01 --:--:--     0
<araramac> 100  2399  100  2399    0     0   1612      0  0:00:01  0:00:01 --:--:--  1612
<araramac> Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring.
<araramac> this happens for all repos that is cloned
<E524> Elleo: ok could solve it. the solution was already on the mailinglist. i did (on device): sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<penguinlord> alrighty, probably a silly question, but for some reason, my build environment isn't seeing kernel/[manufacturer]/[device]/include/ as part of teh include path
<penguinlord> this results in getting errors like no such file or directory: linux/msm_mdp.h
<penguinlord> ideas?
<g105b> Advice please. I need a new phone, my business makes software and phone apps, I have used ubuntu on desktop/laptop forever ... do I get a phone with Ubuntu phone OS? If so, which phone do I buy?
<ogra_> g105b, the bq aquaris 4.5 is the first ubuntu phone ... you can only buy it during flash sales though
<g105b> hm, and the next one is unannounced?
<popey> its announced but not available yet
<g105b> I was wondering if there was an almost-fully-compatible phone that can run Ubuntu... just checked the channel MOTD and it seems that no phone is currently working 100%?
<g105b> popey: I see 20150211 14:00 UTC, when is the next one?
<ogra_> the bq is 100% working
<ogra_> else it wouldnt be sold ;)
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | Next Flash sale TBA
<popey> I think he means the nexus status sheet
<popey> where there's some missing features
<ogra_> g105b, the flash slaes are announced ~1 day ahead on the @bqreaders and ubuntu twitter accounts
<ogra_> (usually also missored on G+ annd facebook)
<ogra_> *mirrored
<g105b> I see. Well my current phone is broken, so I'd like to buy a replacement soon. How regular are the sales?
<popey> they've been weekly so far
<popey> we don't know, that's up to bq I think.
<g105b> popey: last question, how many days ago was the last sale?
<popey> thursday last week
<g105b> Thanks, I may hold out phoneless until the next sale if there is one this week.
<g105b> I'm very interested in the dual sim, is it functional?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> works fine
<ogra_> all HW except some sensors (compass comes to mind) work fine
<g105b> excellent, I wonder how the user interface differentiates the two SIMs. I have a phone just for business at the moment, a bit pointless to just leave it on the desk in the office all the time.
<ogra_> oyu can select which sim you want to use in the phone app on demand ... and yu can set a sim as default in the settings
<ogra_> (for either data or calls)
<g105b> Sounds great. I take it you own one already, ogra_ ?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> i'm a developer :) i own it since a while :)
<ogra_> and also use it since a while as my daily driver ... dual SIM comes in really handy when traveling
<g105b> Yeah I can imagine. I'm a developer too.
<g105b> Are there any down sides to the phone with it being so new? What about battery life under normal conditions?
<ogra_> could be a little better ... it is about 16-18h under normal use for me, but we're working on improving that still
<mandel> Elleo, hmm.. weird, the --size should be working correctly, can I have the logs?
<Elleo> mandel: well you have --unzip in the args for --size call as well, so I was thinking it might be actually doing an unzip when it's supposed to be checking the size
<Elleo> mandel: here's the log, don't see anything particularly relevant in it though: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10372720/
<mandel> Elleo, yes, but that does not unzip it, just tells the helper to use the unzip cmd using -Zh (which should be like zipinfo)
<Elleo> mandel: although it might be truncated due to having run out of disk space
<Elleo> mandel: ah, okay
<mandel> Elleo, the header idea is good, but not all servers do it properly, so this is a general fix, your approach is a nicer improvement
<elopio> kenvandine: jgdx: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings/main_window_objectName/+merge/250262 ?
<kenvandine> elopio, sure
<mandel> Elleo, they are indeed truncated
<jgdx> elopio, sure
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, you'd definitely still need to do it afterwards, even if the server has the header the user might have used up some extra space whilst the download was happening
<elopio> thanks.
<kenvandine> mandel, any status update on your udm fix for check hash?
<mandel> Elleo, correct
<mandel> kenvandine, blocked by that branch, then will land it, sorry
<kenvandine> ok
<mandel> kenvandine, I had to decide what to land first
<jgdx> Anyone not getting the numeric keypad for unlocking phone when a numeric passcode is set?
<jgdx> Elleo, ^ not your court, but maybe you know?
<Elleo> jgdx: just did a test on the latest vivid image and can't reproduce it, but I think you'd really need to ping whoever handles the lockscreen, since it doesn't use the keyboard for numeric entry, it has its own input thing
<jgdx> Elleo, ah, okay. Thanks though
<Elleo> no problem
<jgdx> kenvandine, you running vivid as desktop daily driver?
<kenvandine> jgdx, on my laptop
<kenvandine> haven't switch my desktop over yet
<jgdx> kenvandine, intel by any chance?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> why?
<jdstrand> adrian47: hey, fyi, I know mariogrip said that your issues might be apparmor or selinux, but the message you say indicates something with the dbus bus security policy-- not an LSM like apparmor or selinux
<jgdx> kenvandine, have you seen crashes as in laptop shuts down unexpectedly?
<kenvandine> nope
<jgdx> http://i.imgur.com/LaK41OW.jpg
<popey> pffft
<popey> clean installs are overrated
<rpadovani> I have a doubt about the porting guide. In 'Set up your development environment' there is a list of packages to install. On of these is mingw32, but it isn't available on vivid
<rpadovani> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=mingw32
<rpadovani> what's the substitute?
<popey> ooh
<gcollura> do we have qtquick 2.4 on rtm and vivid already?
<ogra_> rpadovani, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/20141117-0039-0ubuntu11
<rpadovani> ogra_, danke. I think should be reported to the porting guide too
<ogra_> well, i dont think that new package doesnt exist in older releases
<rpadovani> (or an advice at the start of the guide "It has been tested on ubuntu 14.04")
<popey> davidcalle: ^^^^
<ogra_> *does
<popey> rpadovani: can be filed as a bug in lp...
<rpadovani> ogra_, actually, there is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=g%2B%2B-mingw-w64-i686&searchon=names
<popey> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/
<rpadovani> popey, on it
<popey> thanks!
<ogra_> well, if it fulfills the purpose on older releases too, lets just change it
<davidcalle> rpadovani, yes a bug report please, thanks for the heads up!
<ogra_> i'm just a bit worried about having one section per release in the end
<rpadovani> davidcalle, popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1424663
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424663 in Ubuntu App Developer site "[Porting guide] mingw32 package isn't available on vivid" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ta
<dobey> so, anyone know how to create an sbuild or lxc chroot for ubuntu-rtm/14.09?
<dobey> debootstrap doesn't seem to like it
<dobey> cjwatson: ^^ any ideas how to tell mk-sbuild how to bootstrap an ubuntu-rtm 14.09 chroot?
<cjwatson> dobey: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/29/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t17:45
<dobey> hmm
<adrian47> jdstrand, thanks I fixed it yesterday :)
<dobey> cjwatson: hrmm, i grabbed the chroot tarball off launchpad and untarred it as /var/lib/schroot/chroots/ubuntu-rtm-14.09-amd64
<dobey> cjwatson: but sbuild -A -d ubuntu-rtm-14.09 ../unity-scopes-shell_0.5.4+15.04.20141216.1-0ubuntu1.dsc just immediately fails and doesn't say why :-/
<adrian47> I have some riddle :) My boot partition has 4.2Mb and boot.img takes 6.6Mb what can i do with it?
<jdstrand> adrian47: glad to here
<jdstrand> hear*
<cjwatson> dobey: Did you add configuration in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ too?
<dobey> cjwatson: ah, no
<cjwatson> dobey: sbuild-launchpad-chroot is in the archive, though I haven't tried it myself in general and specifically not on 14.09
<dobey> hrmm, still fials :-/
<dobey> fails
<l3on> Hi, according with Doc - > https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/previewwidgets/#header
<l3on> I should add a "emblem" to widget header, this is how I do it.
<l3on>     header.add_attribute_mapping("emblem", "available_img");
<l3on> with -> available_img = sc::Variant(book.available_img);
<l3on> however, when I see my debug prints, I do not find the "img reqeust" for the emblem.. and the emblem is not added to the preview of my scope... am I missing something ?
<dobey> l3on: "available_img" doesn't look like a valid URI, you're passing a variable name as a string and not the Variant which I presume is what you're trying to pass
<l3on> dobey, is not the correct way with the add_attribute_mapping ?
<l3on> these work fine:
<l3on>     header.add_attribute_mapping("title", "title");
<l3on>     header.add_attribute_mapping("subtitle", "author");
<dobey> l3on: no, add_attribue_value() is how you add attribute values
<dobey> _mapping() is to map attributes to custom fields for the components map
<dobey> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/unity.scopes.PreviewWidget/#a8bb890267a69dd6bb5ca70b663c75e74
<adrian47> When i used lzma to compress it i get 5.7Mb file from 6.6Mb but it's still to big
<adrian47> Anyone have some idea? :) Symlink in boot.img is possible?
<l3on> dobey, so the how can I add an img to the emblem, the img is variable.. never fixed, it depends on the book I'm looking at
<dobey> l3on: the emblem value requires a URI to an image file
<l3on> my "book.available_img" is a remote URI ... which get back the image
<dobey> l3on: header.add_attribute_value("emblem", Variant("http://whatever.com/emblem.png")); for example (which is exactliy the example in the documentation you linked to)
<dobey> if book.available_img is a string variable, then Variant(book.available_img) would be the variant you use there
<mcphail> adrian47: is the kernel bulked by debug symbols?
<dobey> a Variant doesn't mean it changes randomly. a Variant is just a special type which can contain different types of values of other types
<l3on> dobey, I do not understand here ...
<l3on> in query.cpp I have this:
<l3on> res["available_img"] = sc::Variant(book.available_img);
<l3on> so I expect that this will work:
<l3on>     header.add_attribute_mapping("emblem", "available_img");
<l3on> in the same way this works:
<l3on>     header.add_attribute_mapping("subtitle", "author");
<l3on> no ?
<dobey> well i can't see your code, so i don't know what you're doing wrong. and i don't know that you're actually passing a valid URI. you're only assuming you are. is it actually a valid URI with valid content being served at that URI?
<l3on> dobey, I use that value in the "grid" preview .. and it works
<l3on>  builder.add_tuple({
<l3on>                     {"value", sc::Variant(_("Available"))},
<l3on>                     {"icon", res["available_img"]},
<l3on>                 });
<l3on> in query.cpp ^
<adrian47> mcphail, you mean settings in kernel config? something like CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG=y; CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y ?
<mcphail> adrian47: I can't remember the parameters off the top of my head, but "make menuconfig" has an option to turn off most debugging symbols and all the minor ones you mention can also be turned off (unless you plan on debugging the kernel)
<mariogrip> ogra_ can you help me out today? adb is not starting at boot, it fails at /sbin/adbd in script/panic/adbd fileadbd... this is the error i get (259): undefined instruction
<mcphail> adrian47: can often save a few (hundred) megabytes!
<ogra_> mariogrip, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/adbd replace the initrd adbd with that one
<ogra_> (and the one on the fs too
<ogra_> )
<mariogrip> I tried that, last time we talked
<adrian47> mcphail, relly? that much?  I can try, thanks :)
<ogra_> that should work in the initrd at least
<ogra_> for the rootfs you might need to also create an upstart job
<l3on> dobey, I think it's a bug in the doc .. in the code there's no emblem in the PreviewHeader !
<mariogrip> i'll give it another shot, btw do ubuntu phone uses the init.rc file? or just it's own files
<dobey> i don't know
<l3on> filing a bug
<dobey> Saviq, tsdgeos: ^^ is there or is there not an "emblem" for header preview widget?
<mcphail> adrian47: worth a try anyway
<tsdgeos> dobey: doesn't seem familiar
<tsdgeos> dobey: which doc mentions it?
<l3on> tsdgeos, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/previewwidgets/#header
<ogra_> mariogrip, ubuntu phone uses the same as ubuntu desktop ... init.rc is only used in the lxc container later
<ogra_> so you want upstart to manage your adbd
<ogra_> (and the adbd inside the container gets explicitly removed, so init.rc wouldnt help you there )
<tsdgeos> l3on: it has attributes, not emblem
<l3on> attributes as a list of tuples, right ?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> otoh the previewheader was designed to be similar to the card header
<tsdgeos> and the card header has emblem
<tsdgeos> i guess we didn't do it in the previewheader because it came later on
<l3on> I just spent 3 hours on this...
<tsdgeos> l3on: i'd report two bugs
<tsdgeos> 1 saying that the documentation needs to be fixed to adjust to reality
<tsdgeos> 2 saying that previewheader should probably support emblem since it's designed to be a card header but in the preview
<l3on> ok, going to file them
<tsdgeos> sorry this bug took 3 hours to be found :/
<tsdgeos> 2nd is against unity8
<tsdgeos> 1st is against not sure
<tsdgeos> unity-scopes-smothing?
<tsdgeos> dobey: do you happen to know who to assign a bug on the contents of https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/previewwidgets/#header ?
<tsdgeos> dpm: ↑ ? popey: ↑ ?
<dobey> tsdgeos: afaik those docs are generated from the source code
<dobey> tsdgeos: so the doxygen source is presumably wrong
<tsdgeos> dobey: sure, but of which repo?
<dobey> tsdgeos: unity8, unity-scopes-shell, or unity-scopes-api i would guess
<dobey> not sure which one provides docs for the widget types exactly
<tsdgeos> unity-scpès-api
<tsdgeos> l3on: ↑ for the first bug
<tsdgeos> unity-scopes-api i mean
<l3on> "attributes" works like a charm
<l3on> what ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8
<rpadovani> l3on, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<l3on> rpadovani, thanks
<dobey> "ubuntu-bug $package" ftw
<l3on> fist one - > bug 1424720
<ubot5> bug 1424720 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Add emblem to PreviewHeader widget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424720
<adrian47> mcphail, it didn't changed anything :)
<l3on> second one -> bug 1424723
<ubot5> bug 1424723 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Wrong doc for PreviewHeader widget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424723
<mcphail> adrian47: probably most of the "fat" options removed already
<l3on> thank you tsdgeos and dobey for help :)
<mcphail> adrian47: worth a try, though. A desktop kernel with full debug symbols runs to hundreds of MB
<adrian47> mcphail, any idea is worth a try in my situation :) Many thanks
<Chipaca> am I showing my age if I'm shocked the icon for an app is nearly 4M in size?
<kenvandine> Chipaca, not showing your age, just your sanity :)
<kenvandine> has anyone else noticed notification beeps with nothing showing up in the notification area?
<kenvandine> i noticed it all weekend on my mako
<kenvandine> weird
 * kenvandine wonders if it's a push notification that's failing to add to the messaging indicator?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: find /usr/share/icons/ -type f \! -name \*.cache -printf "%s %p\n" | sort -n | tail
<kenvandine> Chipaca, that's terrible!
<Chipaca> kenvandine: it's a lovely, lovely app icon though
<kenvandine> dialer-app and music are significantly larger than the others
<Chipaca> kenvandine: and the notepad one
<kenvandine> i don't have that one
 * ahayzen_ ducks
<adrian47> Someone else have idea how to make boot.img smaller? I need boot it now via fastboot
<kenvandine> but between the 2 i have... that's 7MB
<triath> Where can I find development status of bluetooth, to see when it will be enabled on N10?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: in my day, our whole computer would boot with less than that on the hard drive!
<kenvandine> indeed
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, that much larger /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mobile/apps/scalable/music.svg file...is that actually from the music-app ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, not sure
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, this one which is much smaller seems to match the one in our tree /usr/share/icons/suru/apps/scalable/music-app.svg
<kenvandine> from the theme
<mariogrip> ogra_ the error is gone, but adbd is still not starting...
<ogra_> mariogrip, in the initrd ?
<kenvandine> maybe that's the icon used for the scope
<ogra_> mariogrip, on the rootfs you might need an upstart job that starts it
<ogra_> the default one wont fire until lightdm works
<mariogrip> in the initrd (using break=init)
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, hmm we don't actually have a svg for the icon ... we have a png ?
<ogra_> mariogrip, hmm thats weird
<ogra_> there is no reason why it shouldnt start
<kenvandine> ahayzen_, i think both of those are theme icons
<ahayzen_> kenvandine, yeah same
<kenvandine> but the big one was from ubuntu-mobile
<mariogrip> here is last_kmsg before your adbd: http://hastebin.com/umaxijubah.coffee  after replaced with yours: http://hastebin.com/dumunoyice.md
 * genii hears something about coffee, wanders back out
<mariogrip> I see that iSerial is not set, is this something that may be needed? (ogra_)
<ogra_> mariogrip, yeah, but there shoudl be a code snippet that deos this
<ogra_> *does
<Chipaca> kenvandine: a lot of app icons in both suru and ubuntu-mobile are huge; anything over a few hundred k's feels too big to me already
<Chipaca> and that's more than half of 'em
<Chipaca> no, i lie. just under half of 'em.
<Chipaca> 97 SVGs, and #62 crosses the 100k mark
 * Chipaca goes back to complaining about other stuff
<kenvandine> Chipaca, yeah, feels like an easy way to reclaim some space
<ogra_> mariogrip, scripts/panic/adbd is the snippet that gets executed on panic or break
<mariogrip> jup i know
<mariogrip> i added break=init to the kernel cmdline
<ogra_> and you did put adbd into /sbin i guess ?
<mariogrip> yes
<ogra_> is it executable ?
<mariogrip> no, it was not. now it is...
<ogra_> :)
<mariogrip> ogra_ i'm sorry to say that is still not working :P I will pull last_kmsg to see if there is new
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> good luck
<ogra_> though iirc you had booted to the rootfs already ...
<ogra_> so it should be possible to put an upstart job in place that forces the gadget on and starts adbd in there
<mariogrip> ogra_ I got something new :) [   15.870154] adbd (368): undefined instruction: pc=b6da7368
<mariogrip> [   15.870229] Code: 00000000 00000000 f26ee1fe e12fff1e (ee190f1d)
<mariogrip> [   15.870760] adb_open
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i wonder if thats not an armhf binary
<ogra_> can you run file on it ?
<mariogrip> ogra_ what do you mean?
<ogra_> file /sbin/adbd
<ogra_> to see what kind of binary it is
<mariogrip> ramdisk/sbin/adbd: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, EABI5 version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=f743a2482973f4d6b6c3108b522579b542237a18, stripped
<ogra_> hmm, looks fine to me
<mariogrip> the adbd that is used by recovery is bigger in size, are try different?
<mariogrip> they*
<ogra_> recovery is android
<mariogrip> okey, so it's a custom adbd
<ogra_> no
<mariogrip> I guess android uses the same adbd in recovery as in the os.
<ogra_> it uses the same adbd as the ubuntu one
<ogra_> but built against bionic
<ogra_> ubuntu uses glibc
<mariogrip> ah, okay
<ogra_> so you cant just exec an android binary in ubuntu
<ogra_> or vice versa
<ogra_> (though iirc adbd is statically linked ... which means it might work ... never tired :) )
<mariogrip> so, should i try to replace adbd with that one from recovery (that i know works with this phone)
<ogra_> try it
<ogra_> cant really break more, can it ?
<mariogrip> :P
 * ogra_ would just go for the rootfs ...
 * mariogrip has no idea how far it boots without adb (and adding debug in the kernel argument will spam kmsg so badly it panics)
<ogra_> it obviously booted to the rootfs in the last logs i have seen from you
<mariogrip> Okey, Than i will try that! maybe i have better luck with that :)
<ogra_> you will need to create an upstart job with the echo stuff in it
<ogra_> i..e similar to the panic script snippet
<adrian47> Is better method to compress boot.img? i need something better than lzma, or any other idea to make boot.img smaller
<mariogrip> ogra_ what file is the first to get called after init?
<uuhimhere> adrian47, http://free-electrons.com/pub/conferences/2008/elc/linux-tiny.pdf
<mariogrip> what is the first file to get called in rootsf?
<ogra_> mariogrip, init calls upstart jobs based on events ... the first event is the "startup" evennt
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375426/
<ogra_> mariogrip, save the above as /etc/init/adbd.conf in your rootfs
<ogra_> put the adbd binary into /sbin in the rootfs and try ...
<mariogrip> I will try, give me a second
<ogra_> adrian47, xz shoves off a few extra bytes ... but your kernel needs to support it
<adrian47> With lzma size changed from 6.6Mb to  5.7Mb but my boot partition has 4.2Mb
<mariogrip> ogra_ booting in excitement
 * ogra_ now just read "excrement" and was wondering 
<dobey> excitement and excrement just go together for monkeys
<mariogrip> What, what tha did i just wrote?
<genii> Well, sometimes booting can cause either one ( excitement or excrement)
<ogra_> mariogrip, nothing, my eyes just go dim ... i'm old :)
<mariogrip> google translate says it's correct???
<mariogrip> AHH, i see :P hehe you got me....
<mariogrip> humm, back to the booting... it does not work!!! why?
 * mariogrip forgot to set the permission.... again
<adrian47> is possible to symlink boot.img from other partition?
<dobey> ogra_: and it's already getting dark where you are :P
<adrian47> or maybe some files
<lotuspsychje> will the new RTM updates also apply to channel=devel?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-for-Phones-New-RTM-Update-Makes-It-Faster-and-Smoother-Video-Tour-474014.shtml
 * mariogrip needs to print this in his head chmod +x
<mariogrip> lol init: Failed to spawn adbd main process: unable to execute: Permission denied
<mariogrip> NICE!!!! IT WORKS!!!!!
<ogra_> mariogrip, that was the other init ;)
<ogra_> there are two ...
<ogra_> (one in container, the other in ubuntu)
<ogra_> ps ax|grep init
<ryan_evos> mariogrip, break through? (Catching up on IRC messages)
<ogra_> (there is one /init and one /sbin/init)
<ogra_> sadly the android init doesnt say "android" in the logs :)
<mariogrip> but it works now, i just forgot to set permission
<mariogrip> \o/
<ogra_> right, but there will always be some complaint from the android side
<ogra_> since we steal adbd there befoe the container starts :)
<ogra_> conrats !
<ogra_> +g
<mariogrip> :) one of my dreams is to work at canonical, I just love open source!
<ogra_> well, my team just has a position open ...
<mariogrip> I guess i'm too young yet
<mariogrip> 18 years, and still a student
<ogra_> its a matter of skills, not age :)
<mariogrip> :)
<ogra_> (admittedly some skills are kind of tied to age though :) )
<mariogrip> hehe :P
<ogra_> https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=950 ... FYI
<ogra_> (or anyone else in here)
<mariogrip> yeah i was looking at that :)
<ryan_evos> would be a fun position getting to help build a new technology
<mariogrip> when will there be a new flash sale for the bq phone?
<lotuspsychje> nothing shows on the twitter yet
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip: https://twitter.com/bqreaders
<lotuspsychje> im curious if the third will be sold out also :p
<mariogrip> btw, they say they shipping to Europe, but why issn't norway included?
<ogra_> because it isnt EU ?
<lotuspsychje> norway is scandinavia right
<mariogrip> Ye
<mariogrip> s
<ogra_> (i'm pretty sure it will be shipped there too though)
<ogra_> (but better ask them first :) )
<mariogrip> :)
<lotuspsychje> this is really nice for ubuntu touc, video's showing up all over the net
<mariogrip> btw, norway is "with just a half foot" in EU aka EØS
<ogra_> yeah
<jgdx> mariogrip, someone asked and they said yes, is the last I recall. Where do you study?
<mariogrip> In norway, School paid by Norway
<mariogrip> VGS
<jgdx> videregående
<mariogrip> jup
<mariogrip> data&electronik
<lotuspsychje> norway is beautyfull
<ryan_evos> Okay I'm caught up
<ryan_evos> lol
<mariogrip> and expensive........ daam 25% in taxes
<ogra_> and cold
<lotuspsychje> and expensive alcohol
<mariogrip> and rich! daaam rich!
<ogra_> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> and faaast internet lines
<mariogrip> All them oil
<lotuspsychje> bredsbandsbogalet
<jgdx> that's Sweden, though
<lotuspsychje> oh right
<mariogrip> YEAH! 1000Mb/s
<mariogrip> altibox as we call it
<lotuspsychje> whats the lines called again
<mariogrip> lotus: breiband?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<jgdx> mariogrip, I'm guessing Rogaland
<mariogrip> jgdx: Nope, hordaland, bergen
<lotuspsychje> https://www.altibox.no/omaltibox/presse/pressemeldinger?p_p_id=62_INSTANCE_9B5e&p_p_lifecycle=0&p_p_state=normal&_62_INSTANCE_9B5e_groupId=10327&_62_INSTANCE_9B5e_struts_action=%2Fjournal_articles%2Fview&_62_INSTANCE_9B5e_version=1.0&_62_INSTANCE_9B5e_articleId=3249036
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jgdx> mariogrip, don't we say Bredbånd here, though?
<mariogrip> jgdx, Thows silly oslo people! no it's Breiband
<mariogrip> xP
<mariogrip> hehe, jk
<ryan_evos> I don't assume anyone is working on a project to make Ubuntu Touch talk to wearables?
<ryan_evos> (such as the Moto360 on my wrist) :)
<dobey> does the moto360 have an open API that will be usable on platforms other than android?
<mariogrip> dosn't moto360 run androidWear?
<ryan_evos> Yeah
<ryan_evos> It is Android Wear
<ryan_evos> I'm looking at the dev page now
<dobey> cwayne_: hey! i hit the situation where the untappd webapp wasn't logging in any more, and now i can't create an untappd account at all after deleting the existing one. when i log in for the oauth, it just exits when successful
<ryan_evos> I saw someone post a tutorial on getting iOS notifications to show up on it
<cwayne_> dobey, hm, havent seen that, will take a look
<ryan_evos> Can't remember where I saw that.
<dobey> cwayne_: i tried to see if there was something logged somewhere, but i didn't ssee anything in system-settings log anyway
<ryan_evos> Here is the article showing iOS notifications to Android Wear: http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/22/iphone-notifications-on-android-wear/
<ryan_evos> This obviously really isn't a big deal and affects a super-small percentage of people
<ryan_evos> But just curious as to whether or not anyone had looked into it
 * ogra_ doubts that 
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> and i'm guessing just seeing notifications is probably not all that useful
<ryan_evos> dobey, that is essentially what Wear does now (with a short preview for some)
<ryan_evos> But I'm thinking it would be a major pain to get sorted out
<ryan_evos> not to mention trying to get apps to play nice with it
<dobey> ryan_evos: somehow i think people would want camera integration, and other things
<ryan_evos> Yeah, it'd probably be a PITA.
<ryan_evos> But it'll turn out to be another form of lock-in to the two existing platforms (iOS and Android)
<ryan_evos> Cuz they'll be like, "But, but, my watch..."
<ogra_> just get an ubuuntu watch ... they are known to work OOTB with ubuntu phones :P
<ryan_evos> lol, ogra_ , I'll get right on that :)
<ogra_> ;)
<genii> ogra_: There's such a thing now? Does it run snappy or such?
<mariogrip> Project ubuntu wear
<genii> Hm
<ryan_evos> lol
 * ogra_ grins
<popey> TROLOLOLOLOLOLLLL
<mariogrip> xP
<ogra_> you know ... it is only watches ...
<genii> popey: Thanks, saved me precious minutes if not hours googling for it now
<dobey> it would probably be more plausible to do something with metawatch
<ogra_> so we dont call it ubuntu wear but "ubuntu arm"
<dobey> i think it even takes qml for displaying some custom ui bits
<ogra_> exists since years ... we just didnt rell anyone it is for the watches :)
<josepht> ubuntu snappy watch, with a snap band :)
<mariogrip> ubuntu arm xP
<kenvandine> lol
 * davmor2 just leaves this here for ogra_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkTb9GP9lVI
<dobey> ogra_: now we have ubuntu arm64, specially designed for hindu gods
<ogra_> davmor2, blocked in .de
<ogra_> dobey, ++
<davmor2> ogra_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy0Bvu7vy9I try that one
<ryan_evos> (head dance)
<dobey> davmor2: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zf5dktXzEs
<kenvandine> Chipaca, where can i find push service logs?
<davmor2> dobey: nice
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10376497/
<kenvandine> Chipaca, ^^ that's what i saw in syslog around the time i heard a beep... but nothing is showing in the messaging indicator
<mariogrip> echo "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ" >$ogra_ || true
<kenvandine> Chipaca, how can i see what that push request was for?
<Chipaca> kenvandine: what's in ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-client.log ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: ~/.cache/upstart/ubuntu-push-*
<Chipaca> kenvandine: there won't be _much_ in the logs, unless you have debug logs on
<kenvandine> oh... how is it i didn't see that :)
<kenvandine> 2015/02/23 14:20:19.042513 ERROR not connected after 1m0s; giving up^M
<kenvandine> that's useless :/
<kenvandine> lots of those
<kenvandine> wow... at 6 minute intervals
<kenvandine> to the second
<kenvandine> that's weird
<kenvandine> 2015/02/23 13:50:17.128824 ERROR not connected after 1m0s; giving up^M
<kenvandine> 2015/02/23 13:56:17.103396 ERROR not connected after 1m0s; giving up^M
<mariogrip> i need to get working :P enough trolling around in the irc
<Chipaca> kenvandine: that's not weird
<Chipaca> kenvandine: it wakes every ~5 minutes, waits a max of a minute for it to connect, gives up if it isn't connected
<kenvandine> Chipaca, how do i turn on debugging?
<kenvandine> i keep thinking i have notifications i need to look at... but notta
<kenvandine> i've been getting gmail and telegram notifications fine today, and over the weekend
<kenvandine> but i am also getting random beeps... without nothing in the notifications
<kenvandine> makes me think something is failing
<kenvandine> 2015/02/23 12:05:52.182567 INFO com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail_webapp-gmail-helper_1.0.25 helper output: {"notification":{"sound":"sounds/ubuntu/notifications/Blip.ogg","vib
<kenvandine> rate":{"duration":200},"tag":"gmail-overflow"}}^M
<kenvandine> i am seeing those in the log
<kenvandine> but i've actually seen notifications for them
<kenvandine> ah ha!  it is gmail... sometimes it's not getting added to the indicator... but giving me beeps
<kenvandine> 2015/02/23 14:52:47.904254 INFO com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-gmail_webapp-gmail-helper_1.0.25 helper output: {"notification":{"sound":"sounds/ubuntu/notifications/Blip.ogg","vibrate":{"duration":200},"tag":"gmail-overflow"}}
<kenvandine> i was watching the log :-D
<kenvandine> dbarth__, have you seen any bugs related to this?  push notifications for gmail sending a sound notification but failing to add anything in the messaging menu?
<mariogrip> ogra_ should i be able to see folders (with ls) in android/system? (they are not there)
<kenvandine> dbarth__, i've seen gmail notifications in the messaging menu today, but I've also been getting frequent sound notifications with nothing in the messaging menu
<AskUbuntu> how to fix broadcom drivers for ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/589040
<batopa> hi
<elopio> balloons: popey: the error you are getting with adt-run is because your image is older than the archive.
<elopio> are you testing with a freshly flashed device?
<elopio> balloons: popey: and the other error after you updated apt it's something we are investigating.
<elopio> it seems that now you can't introspect click apps when the phone is readonly, because they don't find the testability library.
<elopio> sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<elopio> sudo apt-get update
<elopio> sudo apt-get install qttestability-autopilot
<elopio> sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<elopio> an ugly workaround it is :)
<elopio> about why the policy changed before anybody has given it a try, that's something we need to discuss.
<elopio> I suppose ci has been running the click tests with rw.
<willtm> Hello?
<mariogrip> Hey
<batopa> i'm trying to build an app using html5 sdk... looking at https://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/header I see many component that I don't find in the sdk as 'navigation drawer', 'back', etc... I'm missing something?
<willtm> Hello, I've got the latest version of touch on a nexus 2013 lte using an image from http://system-image.tasemnice.eu as recommended here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices.  I realize this the most tiresome and common issue but, I can't seem to get the wifi interface to "check" a secured network (unsecured networks can be selected just fine).  As I begin my troubleshooting, does anyone have recommendations?  I realize I'm leaving a lot out here..
<balloons> elopio, hey, I saw your reply
<balloons> you are correct that CI tests with r/w mode, and manually configures / installs things it needs. popey was testing with a freshly flashed vivid image, but we know the archive updates quickly enough. I reported a bug almost a year ago now about the issue and Martin implemented a fix. He later removed it I see, and the functionality more or less had to be done via setup-commands
<balloons> Anyways adt-run works fine enough for me, but I wasn't expecting anyone to encounter this error (I thought we implemented apt-get update automagically if needed)
<elopio> balloons: you can use --setup-commands ro-apt-update
<elopio> but we can't hardcode it to run always. When the apt lists are updated, new versions of things that won't work in read-only might be installed.
<dobey> if it's read-only, they can't install (and apt lists can't be updated)
<balloons> elopio, hmm.. I used --setup-commands "apt-get update". I didn't see this documented anywhere though.. How is ro-apt-update different?
<elopio> balloons: not much: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/vivid/autopkgtest/vivid/view/head:/setup-commands/ro-apt-update
<balloons> ahh, right, should have looked
<balloons> elopio, ahh well, sadly none of this helps popey anyway as he device still doesn't work. What is the danger of always updating apt?
<batopa> Is there someone who develops html5 apps?
<kenvandine> batopa, might be better to ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<batopa> kenvandine ok, thanks a lot :)
<kenvandine> batopa, sorry, i don't know much about our html5 app development
<elopio> balloons: lets say that the toolkit was released to the archive after he flashed.
<elopio> then apt-get update will bring the new version to the list.
<elopio> when adt tries to install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, it will try to upgrade the qt toolkit libraries.
<balloons> elopio, sure.. so then is it impossible to test on that version or ?
<elopio> as the phone is read-only, the new libraries will be installed in the temporary directory where all the test dependencies are installed.
<elopio> if we are lucky, the updated libraries will work from that temp directory. Then the problem is that we are not testing the image as it is installed in users phones.
<balloons> elopio, right.. I suppose then the app may or may not be compatible with it or ?
<elopio> if we are not lucky, then it will just not work.
<balloons> so is this a fatal flaw then
<balloons> ?
<elopio> balloons: yes. An open issue that I don't know how to solve. Maybe keep old packages in the archive?
<elopio> balloons: I reported this for the other issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1424845
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424845 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Autopilot3 not installed on phablet-click-test-setup" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> elopio,  i guess I can open a discussion on the list about it
<elopio> balloons: sounds good.
<elopio> balloons: for now, on the sanity we are making the apt-get update optional.
<elopio> with a notice on the readme that if you use it, your results might be invalid.
<elopio> balloons: about the introspection issue I mentioned earlier, just forget about it. I was reading the wrong logs about an issue that now seems fixed.
<Chipaca> kenvandine: sorry, didn't see your question before. if you have a writable image, just edit /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push-client/config.json; otherwise, cp -a /etc/xdg/ubuntu-push-client ~/.config/ ; you want to set log_level to "debug"
<Chipaca> keithzg: *or*, `stop ubuntu-push-client; /usr/lib/ubuntu-push-client/ubuntu-push-client -log_level=debug`
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> kenvandine: ^
<chris___> hi guys :) is there a guide somewhere on how to transfer data from pc to ubuntu touch? everything i do fails... mtp doesnt work on ubuntu/win7 and with ssh i also get 'access denied' :(
<Chipaca> chris___: to use ssh you need to enable developer mode, and unlock the screen, i believe
<Chipaca> mtp should work however
<Chipaca> but as i always fight with it (with any camera/phone i've ever had), and have dev mode enabled anyway, ... :)
<chris___> ok, lets first talk about mtp. i have a fresh install of ubuntu 14.10. And when i connect the phone i get Nexus 4 in nautilus
<chris___> but i cant open it
<chris___> but that was not true, what i said right now
<chris___> it sometimes works and most of the time doesnt
<chris___> and when it does, it wont let me write
<chris___> only read
<Chipaca> chris___: all i know is that it should work
<Chipaca> chris___: literally; that is the extent of my knowledge on the subject
<popey> yeah, works here.
<Chipaca> chris___: have you changed the cable?
<chris___> ok :D thanks. And how does it work with ssh? i was following this advice: http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/ubuntu-touch-apt-get-install-openssh-server-error
<chris___> is this still valid?
<Chipaca> chris___: without looking at the article, i'm going to say it isn't
<popey> it is
<Chipaca> drat
<popey> if you read it all
<popey> UPDATE: (09-Mar-2014)
<popey> read that bit
<Chipaca> popey: you're going to make me read
<Chipaca> i can barely focus
<Chipaca> and askubuntu is all *white* and stuff
<chris___> yes, i did this. and when i do status it also says that it is running
<chris___> and then i do "ssh phablet@myip"
<chris___> i get this prompt with authentication and yes/no
<chris___> and after that i get access denied
<Chipaca> chris___: and you enter your password there?
<chris___> it doesnt ask
<chris___> but when it does, i enter my screensaver-password from the phone
<Chipaca> popey: the bit about having to su to phablet is out of date though
<popey> true dat
<Chipaca> chris___: either it does, or it doesn't. How does it not but then it does?
<Chipaca> chris___: you're skimping on the info
<Chipaca> we need da info
<chris___> Permission denied (publickey). Thats what i get from ssh. There is no password-prompt. I have to admit that i am a newbie to this ssh stuff, so maybe i am doing something completely wrong
<balloons> elopio, it's interesting you invalidate results if you use apt-get update.. surely you must sometimes run into issues when the archive is in flux
<balloons> should be an interesting discussion
<Chipaca> chris___: ok, let's backtrack a little bit here
<Chipaca> chris___: what are you wanting to achieve?
<chris___> i want to get my contacts/pictures and some other stuff onto the phone :)
<Chipaca> chris___: i don't know about the contacts. I'll address the pictures bit.
<Chipaca> chris___: first and foremost, mtp should work. Works for other people with your device and a recent build. Maybe your build is outdated; maybe your cable is wrong.
<Chipaca> chris___: second, from the above i understand that you have been able to adb in to the phone
<chris___> it might be the cable..... because it did work... sometimes
<Chipaca> chris___: if so, it means developer mode is enabled (or, again, you have a prehistoric build)
<chris___> its brand new, i installed it yesterday with branch "devel"
<Chipaca> chris___: if developer mode is enabled, then install phablet-tools on your desktop, and use `phablet-shell` to get into your phone; it does all the work for you, leaving you with a working ssh that you can then scp things with
<chris___> and yes, i activated developer mode for adb
<Chipaca> chris___: if you append http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10379008/ to ~/.ssh/config on your desktop, once you've done `phablet-shell`, you can rsync -avz ~/Pictures phablet: and it'll inundate your phone
<chris___> ok ok, very much for all these tips :) i will try it and think about all that ;) thank you very much
<chris___> i executed phablet-shell, and all of a sudden i can connect with ssh :) very nice it also works in nautilus with sftp.  I am very happy now. phablet-shell is all i needed, why is this nowhere on the wiki? ;)
<Chipaca> chris___: because you haven't put it there?
<Chipaca> chris___: although a search for phablet-shell on the wiki does return >50 results
<Chipaca> anyway, bedtime
<Chipaca> o/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-24
<jakew02> has anyone encountered incompatible types / invalid binanry operand errors after enabling all of the recommend configs in the kernel ?
<jakew02> using nexus 6 3.10 kernel + the added enabled configs per the script on the wiki
<ahoneybun> anyone have a working port for the OnePlus One?
<mariogrip> I'm working on it
<ahoneybun> oh cool mariogrip
<mariogrip> https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/wip-ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one.266170
<mariogrip> I have the terminal working
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I ordered mine a few days ago
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: ping
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Cool!
<ahayzen__> ahayzen__, pong
<ahayzen__> arg
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, pong
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: yep still in processing at the moment
<ahoneybun> how are you ahayzen__
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, good thanks you ?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: pretty good
 * ahoneybun wishes he had a working N4
<nhaines> mariogrip: oh, that's great!  I had a few people ask about that at SCALE, and I said with the new porting guide, I gave it maybe one month, two tops.
<ahayzen__> heh
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, buy a Bq ;)
<nhaines> By the way, I had the bq Aquaris Ubuntu Edition all weekend.  It's very, very nice.
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: I'm in the US
<ahayzen__> ah damn :/
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: I had a idea for an app
<mariogrip> nhaines: The terminal is working, but i still have some problem with display.
<nhaines> mariogrip: it's a start!
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: a Barcode scanner for grocery shopping
<RobbyF2> adb functional?
<mariogrip> nhaines: Yeah!
<RobbyF2> :0
<ahoneybun> so you dont have to carry the coupons ahayzen__
<mariogrip> YEA robbyf2!
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, that'd be cool :)
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, IIRC the 'Tagger' app can read barcodes? and even supports content-hub?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: I have never made an app that uses the hardware
<ahoneybun> idk
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 We can now start hacking into the user interface! got your repo working?
<RobbyF2> gj mariogrip
<RobbyF2> yup
<ahoneybun> if the OS can read QR codes I dont see why it cant read barcodes
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, yeah the tagger app can read barcodes :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: does it save to the storage?
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 we need to get qcom/display working! kinda need to port it from cyanogen prison...
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, in the app it gives you the options to 'search online', 'copy to clipboard' and 'generate QR code'
<RobbyF2> my buddy is good at that
<ahoneybun> oh ok but put the item in a search able listitem or something
<ahoneybun> can you can pull up the barcode so the cashier can scane it
<RobbyF2> mariogrip: push your updates along with those fixes i mentioned.
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, it does save your 'previously scanned' but it could be presented/optimised nicer for a cashier
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, its primarily just an app to read/create QR/Barcodes
<ahoneybun> yea thats what I mean it would be cool
<mariogrip> Jup, i need to do some clean up on my repo, it's a mess :P give me some minutes
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 ^
<ahoneybun> yea so do you think it would justify making a stand alone app?
<RobbyF2> :)
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, probably if you think it would be useful :) it would be fun to make as well
<ahoneybun> yea I have no exp using hardware sensers though
<nhaines> ahoneybun: do you want to?
<ahoneybun> it would be very useful
<ahoneybun> nhaines: I would like to take a good shot at it
 * ahoneybun is installing the SDK right now
<RobbyF2> mariogrip: about to flash one of my friends images for the first time
<nhaines> ahoneybun: I need to learn Javascript so I can write some phone apps.  But what little I've used of the SDK (to make a webapp) was quite pleasant.
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 For Ubuntu or Android?
<ahoneybun> yea I made a simple QML app
<RobbyF2> ubuntu
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 oneplus one?
<RobbyF2> ya
<mariogrip> how does that work
<RobbyF2> just images by the looks of it
<RobbyF2> backing up my rom first then will flash
<RobbyF2> mariogrip: can it be made into an otapackage ?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: my app just hit 193 users so far
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, awesome well done :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__: yep you should check it out :)
<mariogrip> RobbyF2, no, with vivid
<ahayzen__> hehe
<mariogrip> before you could do that
<RobbyF2> ok
<RobbyF2> what do we all flash, boot.img system.img persist.img userdata.img ramdisk.img
<nhaines> My advice is don't port vivid until it's even working on the reference hardware.
<RobbyF2> just those?
<nhaines> Which maybe is a couple of weeks.
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 just boot.img! then use rootstock
<mariogrip> $ bzr branch lp:project-rootstock-ng [rootsock_trunk_path]
<mariogrip> $ ROOTFS="utopic-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz"
<mariogrip> $ wget -c "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/$ROOTFS" -O "$OUT/$ROOTFS"
<mariogrip> $ $ROOTSTOCK_DIR/rootstock-touch-install "$OUT/$ROOTFS" "$OUT/system.img"
<mariogrip> RobbyF2 When i release this for oneplus i will be using system servers
<RobbyF2> noice!
<mariogrip> Then it's just one simple command
<RobbyF2> yup
<jholtom> why on earth would my work on porting ubuntu touch, doesn't include the include folder of my kernel?
<mariogrip> I have the same issue right now? qcom/display
<jholtom> yeah
<jholtom> and several others, just cause it misses the standard kernel includes
<jholtom> mariogrip: any idea why?
<mariogrip> jholtom: nope, trying to find it out
<jholtom> hm, yeah
<jholtom> I can't quite figure it
<jholtom> because their standard builds all don't quite make sense
<jholtom> I'm coming from an android build background, having done this a couple years ago
<mariogrip> I see is's only msm files
<mariogrip> it's*
<jholtom> yeah
<jholtom> those are all in your standard kernel/[manufacturer]/[device]/include
<jholtom> so for whatever reason
<jholtom> its not including that directory in the search path
<mariogrip> so just copy the msm file that is missing into that same folder where the file is. and edit from include <linux/blala> "linux/blala"
<mariogrip> aka the lazy method
<jholtom> yeah
<jholtom> but, I think I found the right way (or sorta) in a make file
<mariogrip> i see that the mpd_version.h is kinda (maybe) broken... http://hastebin.com/kizedirohi.mel
<jholtom> oh hey
<jholtom> I did find the right way to include the crap
<jholtom> its in hardware/qcom/display/common.mk
<mariogrip> ah
<jholtom> kernel_includes := kernel/[manufacturer]/[device]
<jholtom> except replace those with your device
<jholtom> I don't know that the variables are so I didn't bother, just hard coded
<jholtom> but, yeah, it looks like some of thses includes are hosed
<mariogrip> why didn't they just add $(TARGET_OUT_INTERMEDIATES)/KERNEL_OBJ/usr/include
<RobbyF2> is it fussy about the recovery?
<jholtom> mariogrip: they did
<jholtom> its in the bottom half
<mariogrip> no, it's about qcom display
<mariogrip> jholtom, Oh yeah
<jholtom> but thats only if a certain variable is defined
<jholtom> so idk if it actually gets pulled in fro most people
<jholtom> I still don't know why this crap is failing though
<mariogrip> still don't know why it's just msm_blabal shit that is not pulled to KERNEL_OBJ
<jholtom> mhm
<jholtom> who the hell designed this tree?
<mariogrip> who knows
<jakew02> how.. "important" is the CONFIG_USER_NS config? extremely vital or.. whatever?
<mariogrip> I guess is used to get the container to work
<jakew02> hm, kernel was breaking due to kuid : uid mismatching, disabling that allowed it to compile fine,
<mariogrip> I guess i will boot fine, just that *_NS is so it can support containers
<tmpRAOF> I'm not sure it'll even boot fine? We run various android bits in a container.
<mariogrip> Yeah, maybe. not really know about the user_NS
 * mariogrip saying just try! it does not hurt :)
<RobbyF2> lol
<RobbyF2> went to reboot in shell
<RobbyF2> I was in terminal not adb shell
<mariogrip> lol xD
<mariogrip> jholtom: btw, here is an workaround for mpd_version.h http://hastebin.com/ibopovobod.vala
<mariogrip> if you get that error
<mariogrip> this error: http://hastebin.com/kizedirohi.mel
<jholtom> i did get that error
<jholtom> but, I haven't figured out why all those aren't being included correctly yet
<jholtom> I'd rather sort that before patching more bugs
<mariogrip> Yeah, i just trowing that out there
<jakew02> yea, still no boot :\
<jakew02> system is totally unpopulated except for lost+found
<mariogrip> jakew02 do you have adb shell=
<mariogrip> ?
<jakew02> nothing
<mariogrip> bootloop?
<jakew02> not passing the splash screen
<jakew02> probably because this is using a 4.4.2 base
<RobbyF2> hmm my flash failed to flash system
<mariogrip> pull last_kmsg form recovery
<RobbyF2> - exec /system/bin.sh' failed no such file or directory
<RobbyF2> back to the drawing board
<jakew02> mariogrip, me?
<mariogrip> you too
<mariogrip> last_kmsg is the log
<mariogrip> log of last boot
<mariogrip> so you can get some answerers for there
<jakew02> how are you flashing the system after building the android system
<jakew02> rootstock-ng?
<mariogrip> yes
<mariogrip> or you can raplace system.img inside /var/lib/lxc/android
<mariogrip> then you need to mount /data/system.img
<mariogrip> if you're using recovery
<jakew02> yea, twrp
<mariogrip> mount -o loop cache/system /data/system.img
<mariogrip> first mkdri cache/system
<mariogrip> mkdir***
<mariogrip> then you can cd cache/system
<mariogrip> where all ubuntu files will be
<jakew02> ok so the android system is still mounting to /system then ?
<mariogrip> the filesystem is completely different mounted in recovery the ubuntu mounts it
<jakew02> yea,
<mariogrip> so, /system in recovery, has noting to do with ubuntu
<jakew02> even if it's mounted?
<jakew02> i used rootstock-ng with vivid + the compiled system.img and mounting /system/ is totally empty
<jakew02> so no last_kmsg either
<mariogrip> yeah
<mariogrip> mount -o loop cache/system /data/system.img
<mariogrip> do that
<mariogrip> than ubuntu file system will be at cache/system
<jakew02> rootstock is supposed to be pushing the andriod system.img to /data im assuming
<mariogrip> last_kmsg is common on recovery and ubuntu
<jakew02> its not there so i need to push that i guess
<mariogrip> rootstock makes a system.img of vivid-preinstalled and then puts system.img into var/lib/lxc/android
<mariogrip> so, there is two system.img
<jakew02> is that created system.img from vivid saved anywhere or no
<mariogrip> in data
<jakew02> im greppign for it now
<jakew02> yea it's not there
<jakew02> just media
<mariogrip> then, the install did not go well
<mariogrip> humm
<jakew02> im following it now
<jakew02> it's pushed the tarball to /recovery..
<jakew02> yea failing at adding android system to installation it seems
<mariogrip> try to do the steps by your self, using the source of rootstock
<mariogrip> here is a quick mod of it: http://hastebin.com/aloqoqodom.php it will give you some more feedback
<jakew02> yea, i added some echo's
<jakew02> i followed it and found it extracted system to /cache/system before failing, then continuing the script removes it
<mariogrip> you need to remove >dev/null so you get the outputs
<jakew02> w/ cleanup_device
<RobbyF> mariogrip, I cant flash mine right now, want to try mine ?
<mariogrip> RobbyF did you compile with qcom/display? we need that
<jholtom> mariogrip: any idea why no msm headers?
<mariogrip> i kinda have to sleep soon too 03:18 :DDDD
<RobbyF> mariogrip, seems so
<jholtom> oh dear
<mariogrip> jholtom: No, it looks like qcom/display is kinda broken
<jholtom> oh ok
<jholtom> wonder what happens if I pull in some working one like cm's
<mariogrip> yeah, maybe
<jakew02> ok,
<jakew02> failed to allocate blocks
<RobbyF> mariogrip,  http://downloads.hostingsharedbox.com/robbyf/ubuntu-touch/system.img
<RobbyF> I'm having same issue as jakew02  with flashing
<mariogrip> RobbyF: 132MB i guess then qcom/display is not with it, but i can try anyway
<jakew02> RobbyF, you are using rootstock-ng right
<RobbyF> ya
<jakew02> not the other script linked in the porting guide?
<jakew02> ok
<jakew02> can you use this one
<jakew02> it iwll print all the steps, curious as to whether you're getting the same problem i am
<jholtom> mariogrip: same errors using cm's known working display lib
<jakew02> http://hastebin.com/eyuhutapuz.php
<RobbyF> rofl, small world, jake and i know each other
<mariogrip> jholtom: Then... ehm...
<jakew02> jholtom, using the cm kernel will depend heavily on caf
<jakew02> for most frameworks and hal's
<mariogrip> jholtom:I'm just modifying it using my mad c++ skills, hehe :P
<jakew02> mariogrip, ok, so this: http://hastebin.com/anukonumim.sm
<jakew02> RobbyF, see if that's your error as well
<jholtom> jakew02: oh dear, shit
<jholtom> this is going to be a huge PITA
<mariogrip> jholtom i have workaround for some of mine
<jholtom> yeah
<mariogrip> need some
<jholtom> my issues is that I'm going to have to fucking redo my kernel
<RobbyF2> jakew02: I stepped away from the desktop at the moment
<jakew02> jholtom, well, essentially you "should" be able to just use the CM HAL's as well,
<jakew02> since this should (to my knowledge) all be stuff handled by the android side of things, it shouldn't present an issue
<jakew02> i have no clue tohugh
<mariogrip> I guess is best to stick to aosp
<jholtom> well bitch
<jholtom> I'
<jakew02> since the rest of the system is 4.4.2, you should use the cm-11.0 hardware/qcom/display/media/audio
<jakew02> frameworks/base/av/native
<jakew02> hardware/libhardware
<jholtom> yeah
<jakew02> and maybe 1 or 2 others
<jholtom> all theory
<mariogrip> don't blend cm into it, that might cause more problems when you need to blend more cm into it and so on
<jholtom> I guess I'll just go build a proper aosp kernel for this thing
<jholtom> fucking g3
<mariogrip> what device are you building for?
<jholtom> ls990 (g3)
<jholtom> I was the first to get cm11/cm12 building on it
<jholtom> never did a pure aosp build for it though
<mariogrip> nice!
<jholtom> now, I'm going to crash my way back through this godforsaken mess
<jholtom> I quit when they hard depended on NEON
<jholtom> and now, I've slowly changed my ways
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> just ask if you get any errors, i might have a workaround
<jholtom> yeah
<RobbyF2> houst0n was first
<jakew02> jholtom, g2 was VERY close to AOSP as far as i reember
<jholtom> RobbyF2: yeah
<jakew02> so g3 hopefully won't be too far off
<jholtom> probably, but he never bothered to share his work on the ls990 with anyone
<RobbyF2> < I was his tester, he uses my servers
<jholtom> so, I was the first to actually toss the source out there for someone else to use
<RobbyF2> ya
<jholtom> RobbyF2: we love you
<RobbyF2> he is always so f'n lazy
<jholtom> ikr
<jholtom> great guy though
<RobbyF2> ya
<jholtom> far better dev than I will ever be
<jholtom> RobbyF2: is that what you're building for here too?
<RobbyF2> opo
<jholtom> oh
<jholtom> fuck that
<RobbyF2> lol
<jholtom> I sunk enough time into this g3
<RobbyF2> I have tons of devices.
<jholtom> I'll keep on going
<jholtom> RobbyF2: ls990 or something else?
<RobbyF2> 852
<jholtom> oh ok
<mariogrip> opo ftw
<jholtom> did houst0nn ever build for the ls990?
<RobbyF2> nope
<jholtom> oh
<jholtom> yeah, thats why I said I had firsts
<jholtom> others got it on the other devices
<RobbyF2> well, one for autoprime
<RobbyF2> not sure what variant he had
<jholtom> not eh ls990
<RobbyF2> tmo I think
<jholtom> fucking sprint has no love
<jholtom> everyone else had it
<jholtom> we're always last
<RobbyF2> ya
<jholtom> ah well
<jholtom> maybe we can be first to the utouch game
<jholtom> :P
<RobbyF2> hope so
<RobbyF2> progress is happening
<RobbyF2> mariogrip is doing great work so far!
<jholtom> yeah
<RobbyF2> I'm not a real dev, i'm trying to learn
<jholtom> I'm beyond pissed at this tree
<jholtom> its just so full of shit
<jakew02> ok, i got this
<jakew02> makefs_ext4 is failing
<RobbyF2> :)
 * mariogrip is stubborn, he never gives up!
<mariogrip> yeah, it's a weird tree
<jakew02> mariogrip,
<jakew02> so make_ext4fs -l 120M $WORKDIR/system.img $TMPMOUNT
<jakew02> the 120M, where is that derived from
<jakew02> it's the system size but, what should i reference for the correct size
<mariogrip> Yeah
<mariogrip> I guess it's enough
<mariogrip> but you can alway increase it
<mariogrip> jakew02 ^
<jakew02> well, it's failing
<jakew02> at that command
<mariogrip> any error i can look at?
<jakew02> yea
<jakew02> just
<jakew02> error: do_inode_allocate_extents: FAiled to allocate 810 blocks
<jakew02> at that makefs_ext4 line
<mariogrip> do you have enough space in the partition?
<mariogrip> user partition
<jakew02> oh damn
 * jakew02 facepalm of the century
<jakew02> yea 19gb
<jakew02> free
<RobbyF2> hey jake, how you going to do that if there is no KK
<jakew02> what
<RobbyF2> port 4.4.2
<jakew02> well, right now i'm just modifying the kernel and device tree so it compiles
<jakew02> with what was syned via the phablet
<jakew02> repo
<jakew02> *manifest
<mariogrip> jakew02, AH! make_ext4fs is on you host!
<mariogrip> do you have enough space on you host?
<mariogrip> host = your pc
<RobbyF2> 810 blocks is small
<mariogrip> yeah, it is
<jakew02> yea i have too much space locally
<mariogrip> this is weird, what version of ub?
<mariogrip> on host
<jakew02> 14.10
<mariogrip> is it up to date?
<jakew02> yea
<jakew02> im looking at this: http://goo.gl/HbThvC
<jakew02> psts 5 and 6
<mariogrip> ehm, then  it might be something wrong with your system.img
<jakew02> i was thinking it might be twrp's makefs_ext4 is newer
<jakew02> the system.img is 349mb
<jakew02> about right
<mariogrip> weird, i don't know
<jakew02> hm
<jakew02> i tihnk i just need to find the right size
<jakew02> sweet
<RobbyF2> got it?
 * mariogrip need to go to seep, cya tomorrow 
<RobbyF2> see mariogrip
<mariogrip> bye all
<jakew02> RobbyF, not yet, progress
<jakew02> no space left on device error now
<seb128> !
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: I got to show off the bq phone all weekend.  :)
<dholbach> yeah, I saw some pictures
<dholbach> well done everyone :)
<nhaines> dholbach: thanks!  It was fun.  :)
<dholbach> that's what the pictures looked like :)
<nhaines> Tassadar: good morning!
<mvo> bzoltan_: there is a new click in silo 016, if you want to test prior to the vivid landing feel free
<mvo> bzoltan_: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+sourcepub/4797063/+listing-archive-extra <- is the diff, iirc you may like the --ignore option
<willcooke> hey ogra_ have you got some time to help me unstick my flo?  I think the cosmic rays got inside and now it wont do anything other than bootloader and fastboot - adb can't see it, only fastboot can
<ogra_> willcooke, well, do you want to re-flash ?
<ogra_> then just use --bootstrap while the device is in fastboot mode
<willcooke> ogra_, I dont think I have a choice do I?  But yeah, I want to reflash
<ogra_> (wipes the device indeed)
<willcooke> oki
<willcooke> lets see what happens...
<willcooke> ogra_, seems to be working :) thanks
<willcooke> ogra_, uh oh
<ogra_> ?
<willcooke> ogra_, now I have a picture of a chip on the screen with a cross through it
<willcooke> "This phone needs restoring from a PC or a service centre"
<ogra_> never seen that
<ogra_> try to boot to recovery
<willcooke> ok, that's worked - I'm in recovery
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Single Tasking Day! :-D
<mvo> bzoltan_: the click tests look good, I will publish later today (unless you find a issue)
<popey> pitti: sorry to say but I have just re-tried your adt magic and it still fails for me... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386438/
<pitti> --setup-commands "apt-get update"
<pitti> that doesn't work
<pitti> as the device is read-only
<pitti> popey: use the documented --setup-commands ro-apt-update
<popey> ah
<popey> thanks
<popey> i mispasted, sorry
<pitti> popey: that switches to r/w, runs apt-get update, runs it again if the first attempt fails (dreaded hash sum mismatch), and then mounts r/o again
<pitti> 'orrible hack that
<popey> agreed :)
<popey> the wiki page isn't particularly clear
<popey> "you can use adt-run --setup-commands ro-apt-update --click ... to temporarily switch the device to r/w "
<popey> so adt-run --setup-commands ro-apt-update --click com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s adb
<popey> ?
<pitti> popey: yes; wiki updated, is that clearer?
<pitti> ("more clear"?)
<popey> the "..." implies I add the rest of the parameters, as above?
<willcooke> ogra_, any ideas what to do once I'm in recovery mode?
<ogra_> willcooke, run u-d-f again (without --bootstrap this time)
<pitti> popey: yes, i. e. specify which package to test and what to test it on
<willcooke> ogra_, right ho - trying...
<l3on> Hi!.. I'm getting this error while I try to run my scope in a ubuntu-mobile-emulator http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10386493/
<l3on> in my .click package the .so file exists, the scope on ubuntu has the right name (so in some way the .ini file is read correctly)..
<willcooke> ogra_, looks more encouraging this time!  Fingers crossed...
<popey> pitti: that fails for me.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386529/
<willcooke> ogra_, ha!  I spoke to soon, I'm back to the chip with the red line through it
<willcooke> ogra_, I have the big Ubuntu logo spinning round for a while, then the chip of death appeared
<pitti> popey: hmm, works here; can you please re-run with -d? adt-run -d --setup-commands ro-apt-update --click com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s adb
<popey> sure
<pitti> adt-run [11:14:39]: ERROR: unexpected error: "click info --user phablet com.ubuntu.clock" failed with stderr "click_query_error-quark: Failed to canonicalize com.ubuntu.clock: No such file or directory (0)
<pitti> popey: for me it does the update, and then fails with that ^; possibly I don't have that app installed?
<popey> hmm
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep clock
<popey> com.ubuntu.clock	3.2.165
<popey> you should, it's pre-installed
<pitti> ah, seems I don't
<popey> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386645/ with -d
<pitti> yep
<pitti> popey: so that's not the same error at all
<pitti> popey: you now run into the very thing I mentioned: uninstallability
<pitti> i. e. conflict between what's installed on your image, and what the vivid archive now has
<pitti> popey: so I'm afraid your image is too old to be testable
<pitti> popey: but regardless of that http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386529/ looks really weird
<popey> its a clean install on a nexus 7 done with ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/vivid --wipe
<popey> this morning
<pitti> popey: yeah, I guess they haven't had a promotion in ages?
<popey> ok, so I'll try proposed, thanks.
<pitti> -proposed usually works, as they are more or less daily
<popey> pitti: appreciate the help
<pitti> popey: you just saw our fundamental contradiction between our images and our archive server :/
<pitti> popey: so if you get the weird "ro-apt-update --click: not found" issue again, I'd like to investigate that (never saw that one, and I don't have an immediate idea about it)
<popey> ok
<AskUbuntu> Is it possible to take raw-images with Ubuntu phone? | http://askubuntu.com/q/589231
<popey> pitti: re-flashed device and now it fails differently (without the ro-apt-update)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10386820/
<popey> looks like the device dropped of the cable...
<ogra_> willcooke, sorry, no idea what that is, i have never seen such behavior ... are you sure its a flo and not a grouper ?
<willcooke> ogra_, yup - sure.  joc is helping me now too :) thanks for the assistance
<ogra_> good luck
<willcooke> :) thanks
<willcooke> I'll let you know how we fix it, assuming we do
<l3on> what's this -> unity::ResourceException: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/doreuniboit.l3on/0.1/dore.unibo.it/libdoreuniboit.l3on_dore.unibo.it.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK5unity6scopes9ScopeBase12child_scopesEv ?
<l3on> it comes from my emulator .. click is installed via qtcreator
<bzoltan_> mvo:  The silo is good to land. Thank you
<l3on> Ok.. I found it .. it's because the click package is build against 14.10, while the emulators runs over 15.04 .. now if I set 15.04 in the project .ini file I get this error:
<l3on>  security_policy_version_matches_framework Invalid framework 'ubuntu-core-15.04'
<l3on> what's wrong ?
<g105b> I'm going to buy a phone as soon as it goes on sale, but I'm not sure I will know when the next sale will happen... is there a mailing list?
<popey> g105b: no, there is @ubuntu and @bqreaders on twitter, that's all
<g105b> popey: I really need to work out how Twitter works then :) Unless I watch all the nonsense all day every day, I'll miss it.
<popey> the announcement happens usually the day before
<adrian47> hello, my ports work not bad now :) I have problem to get working phone and sound how can I debug it?
<adrian47> port*
<charles> nik90, renatu: I don't know what's going on with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1424924 but wanted to give you a heads up on the ticket at least
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424924 in ubuntu-clock-app (Ubuntu) "recurring alarms disappear from indicator (but not clock-app) after first kick" [Undecided,New]
<renatu> charles, thanks, I will take a look on it
<renatu> charles, If I save the event as: RRULE:FREQ=WEEKLY;BYDAY=MO,TU,WE,TH,FR it will fix the problem?
<charles> renatu, I'm editing tasks.ics with different permutations now to see what triggers it
<charles> renatu, unfortunately I'm out of time, I have AFK appointments this morning :/
<charles> renatu, nik90, I'll look at this more tonight
<renatu> charles, thanks, I will try to debug it too
<adrian47> How can i create SWAP.img file? when usign dd i am getting error ' it appears yo have holes'
<adrian47> to*
<ogra_> dont use count or anysuch options
<ogra_> it needs to be written bytewise
<dpm> hi Mirv, on which package would you think the QtOrganizer docs could be?
<Mirv> dpm: those aren't built, as qtpim is not a supported module by upstream. there is a 'doc' directory but it has last been touched 2 years ago so it would be incorrect documentation even if enabled (API:s have changed a lot)
<Mirv> dpm: oh, actually it's a stub so no, there is no documentation
<dpm> Mirv, what would be the way forward to get a doc package built, though? That would allow us to have automatic API documentation updates on d.u.c. Right now we're manually copying the docs, which is not very scalable
<Mirv> dpm: I'd say https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpim-opensource-src/ if you want for it to be checked what sort of doc package would be generated if tried
<Mirv> dpm: it would be then called qtpim5-doc/qtpim5-doc-html
<dpm> thanks Mirv
<jgdx> bfiller, what did that mir exception look like?
<bfiller> jgdx: trying to find that bug
<dpm> Mirv, reported bug 1425114 - let me know if there's anything else needed
<ubot5> bug 1425114 in qtpim-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Please build documentation package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425114
<bfiller> jgdx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1422797
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422797 in Autopilot "MIR refuses the app to connect" [High,Incomplete]
<jgdx> bfiller, thanks
<Mirv> dpm: thanks, that's all!
<dpm> Mirv, zsombi, would you know in which package the alarm-api docs are published? Is it as part of the toolkit?
<zsombi> dpm: yes
<dpm> zsombi, thanks, trying to find them now
<dpm> kenvandine, would you know in which package the content-hub API docs are published?
<kenvandine> dpm, libcontent-hub-doc
<dpm> ah, great, thanks kenvandine
<kenvandine> np
<dpm> mardy, which are the documentation packages for UOA? I can see qtdeclarative5-online-accounts-client-doc, but I'm guessing this covers only QML and not C++ - any others?
<mgw> Is Nexus 4 the best phone for developing on in the US?
<popey> mgw: currently, yes.
<mgw> does it work on verizon 3g?
<mgw> (and LTE)
<popey> mgw: dunno, I don't live in the US so don't know about the whacky frequencies used there
<kenvandine> mgw, it won't work with verizon right now, gsm only
<kenvandine> i think verizon is cdma or something...
<kenvandine> mgw, works well for me on t-mobile in the US
<mgw> verizon is cdma for 3g
<kenvandine> right
<mgw> LTE I *think* is something different
<kenvandine> that won't work on ubuntu
<kenvandine> only GSM phones right now
<mgw> kenvandine: period?
<mgw> i see
<mgw> ok, thanks
<kenvandine> for now :)
<kenvandine> i have working 4g/lte on t-mobile in the US though
<mgw> kenvandine: is that on a Nexus 4?
<kenvandine> but i needed to flash the radio firmware to enable it, the nexus 4 doesn't have lte enabled by default
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> google never got FCC approval for 4g in the US, so they disabled lte
<kenvandine> but you can find radio firmware on XDA to enable lte :)
<mgw> unfortunately verizon is the only carrier with coverage at my house
<mgw> does ubuntu phone seamlessly dial over wifi though?
<mgw> or does it require a separate app?
<dobey> LTE is a trade name for 4g-ish data speeds on both cdma and gsm
<dobey> ubuntu doesn't have wifi dialing no
<dobey> and that would require a carrier-specific app
<dobey> or well, carrier-specific support, i think
<mgw> for outbound calls it would not
<mgw> but for inbound, yeah...
<mgw> i.e., there's no reason it couldn't support a SIP account in addition to the SIM cards
<adrian47> ogra_, but how? :)
<dobey> well, patches accepted :)
<adrian47> ogra_, i want make only 50M swap file
<mgw> What language is the dialer app written in?
<dobey> mgw: the back-end bits are done through telepathy, so it's c/c++ i think
<dobey> telepathy-ofono is the bit that connects telepathy and the phone stuff.
<ogra_> adrian47, dd if=/dev/zero of=SWAP.swp bs=1M count=50
<ogra_> adrian47, sorry, i meant stuff like skip and conv options ...
<adrian47> ogra_, :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you enabled 4g? somehow I missed that
<adrian47> ogra_, It didn't work
<mgw> dobey: and the frontend?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yup!
<kenvandine> just had to flash the radio
<kenvandine> works great
<dobey> you'd need a plug-in for online accounts for adding the carrier account, then a telepathy back-end which can use that, and then any necessary changes in the front-end
<dobey> dialer-app itself is c++/qml
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, got instructions?
<kenvandine> people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/mako_hybrid_104_33.zip
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, grab that, unzip it to get radio.img
<kenvandine> then
<kenvandine> put your phone in fastboot
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> fastboot flash radio radio.img
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, you also have to add a variable for ofono
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, does that persist with updates?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> in /etc/init/ofono.override
<kenvandine> add
<kenvandine> env OFONO_RIL_RAT_LTE=1
<mgw> it does not matter whether the nexus 4 is unlocked at purchase, right? as I will unlock it as part of the flash process
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so I see modem.img
<dobey> mgw: the carrier-specific plug-in for online accounts should be a click package, and we'd maybe need a service_type description for online-accounts in the main packaging
<dobey> mgw: carrier locking and bootloader locking are different things, but since you're probably not switching to sprint, carrier lock might not matter
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that's it :)
<dobey> mgw: you can use the MultiROM app to dual boot though, perhaps
<mgw> I might prefer AT&T, not sure
<kenvandine> fastboot flash radio modem.img
<mgw> so I want a device that can do AT&T or T-Mobile
<dobey> mgw: if you want AT&T you'll have to buy a different phone i think; the cdma nexus 4 doesn't have gsm afaik
<mgw> so I need a carrier unlocked
<mgw> wait.... i thought ubuntu did not support cdma?
<mgw> T-Mobile and AT&T are both GSM
<dobey> right
<dobey> and you said you have a verizon nexus 4
<mgw> no, i was hoping to get one
<dobey> oh
<mgw> but I'll have to settle for gsm
<mgw> so I need to get a nexus 4 that will work on either gsm network
<dobey> well, you could add cdma support ;)
<mgw> uh, probably not
<mgw> I know a lot more about SIP than cdma
<dobey> well you'll have to buy a nexus 4 on ebay anyway, so just buy one that's unlocked, and not a carrier-specific one
<kenvandine> jgdx, hey... did you see this?  https://github.com/nemomobile/libqofono/pull/71
<kenvandine> jgdx, sounds like something that would be useful for the APN editor...
<dobey> well i think ofoono already has some cdma support, so should mostly be a matter of fixing the integration with the rest of the system so that cdma can be used
<jgdx> kenvandine, yeah, that would be useful.
<kenvandine> jgdx, might be worth looking at that and maybe commenting if it doesn't meet our needs too
<ryan_evos> mariogrip, how's it going?
<adrian47> Anyone have some good idea how to make boot.img about 2 times smaller? or is possible to move boot.img to other partition?
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch on samsung galaxy s4 | http://askubuntu.com/q/589395
<ryan_evos> Any porting pros in the house?
<ryan_evos> :)
<deigoasnkzx> Oigan
<deigoasnkzx> El ubuntu se puede instalar en iphone?
<dobey> ingles por favor. y no, iphone is not android or anywhere near open
<adrian47> challenge! how to push 6.7MB boot.img on 4.3MB boot partition?  :)
<ogra_> squeeze it harder :)
<ryan_evos> lol
<OerHeks> adrian47, tar -cvf files.tar /path/to/boot.img ; gzip -9 files.tar   #would give the strongest compression
<OerHeks> but won' t boot ofcourse
<Myself5> adrian47, compress it with lzma
<dobey> make a bigger boot partition?
<adrian47> Myself, tried it gives me 5.6MB
<Myself5> k, then you are screwed.
<adrian47> dobey, i can't :)
<Myself5> what device has a 4.3MB Boot partition :/ ?!
<adrian47> HTC Desire HD :( this is a complete mistake...
<adrian47> My port works pretty well now, only few things to fix, but most problem is boot partition
<Myself5> port MultiROM to the phone -> problem solved :D
<adrian47> ogra_, hah,  how? :)
<adrian47> Myself5, MultiROM doesn't use boot partition?
<Myself5> the kernel needs to support kexec-hardboot
<Myself5> but nothing else
<Myself5> kernel wise I mean ofc :D
<adrian47> Myself5, thanks I can try :)
<adrian47> but if someone have simpler method I will be grateful :)
<jakew02> mariogrip got a min to discuss rootstock-ng?
<jakew02> Or anyone, for that matter
<jakew02> Wanted to discuss some of the minor details
<jakew02> Specifically the size used with make_ext4fs function and pushing to the device failing
<piglit> when will the new flash sale be ?
<piglit> of the ubuntu phone ?
<piglit> http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html ???
<sturmflut> piglit: You have to follow Canonical and Bq on Twitter, they will tell you
<mariogrip> jakew02 sure
<sturmflut> Does anybody know which component provides the "com.ubuntu.connectivity1" DBus service? I can't seem to find out, and pete-woods and Wellark are not online.
<sturmflut> Errr, I can crash my Nexus 4 by grepping over the whole VFS
<kenvandine> sturmflut, yes, that's provided by indicator-network, i think
<kenvandine> well the dbus api is
<sturmflut> kenvandine: Oh, I was under the assumption that the indicator-network is just a client. Interesting.
<kenvandine> i think eventually the plan is to provide a separate service for that
<kenvandine> but for now it's from the indicator
<sturmflut> kenvandine: Thanks!
<kenvandine> sturmflut, np
<sturmflut> I think I can reliably crash my Nexus 4 by reading from /sys/devices/system/cpaccess/cpaccess0/cp_rw and after doing it about three times the device now no longer identifies itself via USB. Any ideas?
<grebulus> Just wondering where the compatibilty list for phones was on the wiki, that showed how far along progress was on phones' features ?
<grebulus> mhall119, ping
<sturmflut> Can anybody confirm bug 1425290? Please be cautious though, my device now no longer communicates via USB.
<ubot5> bug 1425290 in linux-mako (Ubuntu) "Reading from /sys/devices/system/cpaccess/cpaccess0/cp_rw crashes the Nexus 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425290
<sturmflut> I also appreciate any ideas on how to do a full hardware reset, maybe the port comes back to life. I already went through all the options in the recovery (wipe etc.)
<dobey> grebulus: i don't think there's a list of what parts of a device work and don't work. just the list of devices for which images exist
<jakew02> mariogrip, sorry just got home
<jakew02> so i should be able to pass -0 for make_ext4fs correct?
<mariogrip> jakew02, what do you mean?
<AskUbuntu> Right touch of touchpad isn't working | http://askubuntu.com/q/589529
<jakew02> in rootstock-ng script
<jakew02> *install script
<jakew02> the make_ext4fs usage
<mariogrip> ah, the block error
<jakew02> yea,
<jakew02> passing -0 for -l switch allows it to pass negative value and max it out, right
<mariogrip> I havn't tried that before, but you can alway try
<jakew02> yea, about to. i'm still unclear on a few things with that script but getting there
<mariogrip> just ask if there is something else :)
<mariogrip> I get this error, init: lxc-android-config post-start process (478) terminated with status 1
<mariogrip> some ideas what this can mean?
<jholtom> mariogrip: you got past all the errors?
<jholtom> mariogrip: also, grab some logs form that
<mariogrip> jholtom: yeah, i just edited them, i have the full log folder, but i have no idea where to look (so many files!!)
<mariogrip> did you get yours to work?
<jakew02> mariogrip, booting fail?
<jakew02> and device?
<mariogrip> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dey7s4rrc6nltae/AABURee6JjOq-saL0hmIu59ta?dl=0
<mariogrip> log list
<mariogrip> oneplus one btw
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-25
<mariogrip> okey, so lxc is failig, probobly a bad system.img
 * mariogrip cannot spell
<jholtom> mariogrip: no, I never did bother
<jholtom> can you ship me your patched up hardware/qcom/display somehow?
<mariogrip> hehe, i just copyed the include folder to /out/target/product/bacon/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/include
<mariogrip> just a lazy method
<jholtom> oh lol
<jholtom> that works, I'll just go and do that then
<jholtom> what kernel source are you using?
<mariogrip> oneplus one own kernel
<mariogrip> btw it's /out/target/product/bacon/obj/KERNEL_OBJ/usr/include
<jholtom> oh, ic
<genii> mmm bacon
<jholtom> wonder what would happen if I grabbed the sources straight from lg
<mariogrip> :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> The OnePlus One is made from bacon? 0.0
<mariogrip> Yes, it uses eggs as battery
<ChloeWolfieGirl> It sounds like a whole british breakfast xD
<mariogrip> hehe, it's Chinese!
<mariogrip> :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Wheres the rice? :P
<mariogrip> rice is the antenna
<mariogrip> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thats one fanci phone
<mariogrip> Jup!
<jholtom> lg has some funky build processes
 * ChloeWolfieGirl pretends to know how phones and build processes work
<jholtom> thats ok
<jholtom> you'll learn
<mariogrip> why, cannot they use the tools that google provides... and use stander android tree
<jholtom> mariogrip: they do
<jholtom> but for the g3
<jholtom> they bastardize the hammerhead dev tree
<jholtom> and just patch it
<jholtom> so when I want to build an 'LG AOSP'
<jholtom> I run a lunch aosp_hammerhead-userdebug
<jholtom> and then make
<jholtom> and grab from the generic folder in out
<jholtom> for the g3
<jholtom> wtf
<mariogrip> ah! so they just coped lol
<jholtom> wonder how it'll work when I drop it into the ubuntu tree
<mariogrip> just delete hammerhead
<mariogrip> or replace
<jholtom> well...
<jholtom> i'm supposed to 'merge' them
<mariogrip> yeah
<jholtom> eh, we'll see what happens
<jholtom> oh dear, some kid wants to add me on LinkedIN
<mariogrip> xP
<jholtom> 11 years old is too young, yo
<mariogrip> lol
<jholtom> how you doing mariogrip?
<mariogrip> doing good :) you?
<mariogrip> just trying to find out why my lxc issnt working!
<jholtom> oh my god.
<jholtom> WHAT THE FUCK LG
<jholtom> is that really ok?
<mariogrip> ?
<jholtom> their source just uses the hammerhead for everything
<jholtom> and then I manually patch everything else
<jholtom> maybe I'm overreacting
<jholtom> but basically lg's source release for the g3
<jholtom> is using the hammerhead
<jholtom> and just calling it good
<mariogrip> :P
<jholtom> so...in theory
<jholtom> I should be able to boot the hammerhead image
<jholtom> if I patch up the kernel a tad
<mariogrip> Yeah!
<jholtom> there is just so much wrong with that
<jholtom> at least, its easy
<mariogrip> lol
<mariogrip> I hope oneplus two will not be a cyanogenmod phone
<mariogrip> after all that shit they did!
<mariogrip> I used to like cyanogenmod, but after all shit they said and done. i don't really want to support them...
<mariogrip> and fucking microsoft is helping them to take over android!
<mariogrip> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/microsoft-to-invest-in-cyanogen-hopes-to-take-android-away-from-google/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I dont think it will, they're trying to move away by creating oxygen OS
<mariogrip> Yeah, and i'm so glad for that!
<mariogrip> I hope cyaogenmod and microsoft fails so badly! they will cry alone with there nokia phones!
 * ahoneybun is happy that cynogenmod is there
 * mariogrip was glad, after he read the news....
<jholtom> all done with them
<jholtom> I don't really like oneplus either, tbh
<mariogrip> i'm so glad we have wonderful company like canonical.
<jholtom> ....
<jholtom> I really struggle with canonical
<mariogrip> Meh, without them we didn't have a awesome os! them me and my gf uses
<mariogrip> that*
<jholtom> 'awesome'
<jholtom>  oh well
<mariogrip> :)
<jholtom> I live in the past, I guess...I don't agree with many of their design decision
<mariogrip> I got used to it really quickly. it snappy and fast. i have noting bad to say about it
<nexusnoob> hi everyone. should DualBootInstallation work with an encrypted nexus 4?
<jholtom> nexusnoob: probably not
<nexusnoob> it installs but i can not boot, stuck at google logo
 * ahoneybun like KDE
<mariogrip> I guess encrypted don't even work in normal installation of ubuntu phone
<nexusnoob> ok, but then where is the installer app putting stuff? could i move it to an unencrypted part or so?
 * mariogrip thinks that too :) but unity best issn't it?
<mariogrip> to /data inside a image file
 * ChloeWolfieGirl likes unity and gnome
<mariogrip> system.img
<jholtom> data is encrypted
<jholtom> therefore
<jholtom> it can't grab it
<jholtom> and it'll just sorta hang
<mariogrip> yes
<nexusnoob> ok, makes sense
<nexusnoob> maybe this could be added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation ?
<mariogrip> but, what does like the device fales to boot
<mariogrip> gps, i guess that is not needed to boot
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I wouldnt assume the need for gps to boot
<mariogrip> yeah, that why i think is kinda weird that that is stopping the device for booting
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Its strange but not imposible
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I can't think of anything that ubuntu-location could be other then gps and other location services, but nore do I think it should be requried to boot
<mariogrip> I will take a closer look at the log, maybe there is some thing hidden
<ChloeWolfieGirl> perhaps, perhaps ubuntu-location could be something that points some sort of boot command to a  certain location in the file system?
<mariogrip> Yeah, maybe.
<mariogrip> as launchpad says: "A location service aggregating position/velocity/heading updates and exporting them over dbus."
<mariogrip> so, i guess it's gps
<mariogrip> Then, i have no idea why it's blocking the boot progress
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thats strange...
<mariogrip> looks like the ubuntu irc server are unstable...
<jholtom> its...not ubuntu's irc server.
<jholtom> this is freenode
<mariogrip> no, they have some always on server
<mariogrip> s
<jholtom> um, no
<jholtom> this channel is on freenode
<mariogrip> something like this https://www.irccloud.com
<jholtom> yeah, a bouncer
<mariogrip> see
<jholtom> that would be a freenode server decoupling from the network
<jholtom> not a bouncer going out
<jholtom> "In computer networking, specifically Internet Relay Chat (IRC), netsplit is the disconnection of a given node from the previously established network or between two nodes"
<jholtom> thats part of freenode, not their bouncer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> oh gosh its just getting worse
<mariogrip> ah, i got it
<mariogrip> msg
<mariogrip> omg
<jholtom> its just freenode, chill
<mariogrip> 'ubuntu-location-service' (instance '') hit respawn limit - rebooting
<ChloeWolfieGirl> what?
<mariogrip> that's what making so the device is not booting
<jakew02> mariogrip, so, -0 didn't work :
<jakew02> :\
<mariogrip> humm
<mariogrip> Good night guys! cya all tomorrow :)
<AskUbuntu> Am I to submit bug reports for Ubuntu core apps to launchpad.net | http://askubuntu.com/q/589585
<AskUbuntu> Changes to fstab overwritten after reboot. Ubuntu Touch 15.04 (r1) on a Nexus 7 (2013) | http://askubuntu.com/q/589622
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntuphone--> Android-Apps | http://askubuntu.com/q/589650
<dholbach> good morning
<rpadovani> o/
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ could you ping me when you have 10 minutes to talk about the search engines model? :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, let’s talk about it now
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks :-) So, you asked me to change the implementation I pushed on lp to inherit the class from QFileSystemModel to avoid to implement setData()
<rpadovani> I tried during the weekend, but QFileSystemModel returns a QTree, and qml doesn't read it
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, so I think it add difficult have an inheritance from QFileSystemModel, and I don't think is the best way to go, but I wuould like to hear your opinion
<rpadovani> actual implementation is here: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/searchenginesmodel/view/head:/src/app/webbrowser/searchengines-model.cpp
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I guess that works too, although I’m pretty sure it could be made to inherit from QFileSystemModel (my original point was not to avoid implementing setData(), but that the model would update itself automatically when files are added/removed from the directory)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, with your implementation, if the contents of the directory change after the model has been loaded, the changes won’t be reflected, and the model will be outdated
<oSoMoN> but I guess it would be good enough for a first implementation, we can revisit later
<AskUbuntu> Installing Ubuntu touch on Virtual device | http://askubuntu.com/q/589691
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, actually, it reflects changes to the directory, like a new file, because I added the signal
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, about the inheritance from QFileSystemModel, I need to add a function to convert from QTree to QList to have a model for qml
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, what it misses now is a filter for xml files (added locally) and, well, all about settings, like save the default one, use what user choose, and so on
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’m not seeing any signal connection to update the model when the contents of the directory change?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, line 48 connect(m_dir, SIGNAL(directoryLoaded(QString)), this, SLOT(onDirectoryLoaded()));
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, the documentation for directoryLoaded says "This signal is emitted when the gatherer thread has finished to load the path.", it doesn’t say that it will be emitted again when the contents of the dir change
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, yes, I see, I don't find the documentation that explains why, but it works
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, interesting, then that’s all good :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, talking about the branch, do you want it includes all about the management of search engine or it has to be only for the model, so I add the filters and it's done?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, just the model will be enough in that branch
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok cool :-) Thanks for your time! btw, I see you're quite busy in these days, do you prefer I take a break from webbrowser until you have more time, or is it ok?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, it’s ok, but I’m rather busy indeed, I’m not keeping up with all your MRs very well lately, I’ll try to be more diligent about reviewing them this week
<rpadovani> great, ty!
<seb128> oSoMoN, hey
<seb128> oSoMoN, could you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gallery-app/some-translations-tweaks/+merge/236511 (or https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gallery-app/update-translations-template/+merge/247395 not sure why I've both, depends if you like the X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack or not)
<oSoMoN> seb128, just a sec, I’ll take a look
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, so only one of the two is needed, does the gallery app really ship its translations in langpacks?
<oSoMoN> (if so I guess the first MR should go)
<seb128> oSoMoN, it doesn't atm but we do that for e.g system settings, it means that you get the template updated on the ubuntu side during the package build, which means you don't get those outdated template issues where you need a manual refresh
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Inconvenience Yourself Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> seb128, does it mean that langpacks will start shipping translations for gallery-app though?
<seb128> dpm, ^ can you help?
 * dpm reads backlog
<seb128> dpm, if we add X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack to gallery-app, does it mean it starts being in langpacks? I did those changes a while ago and I don't remember exactly why now, I think it's to get the template update coming from the ubuntu package and avoiding manual refresh commits to trunk
<oSoMoN> seb128, btw, for webbrowser-app what I do is that I manually update the template when required and push the update directly to trunk (and afaik we do it for a few other apps too), so while not great because it’s a manual process, it doesn’t involve going through CI just for a template update
<oSoMoN> seb128, if you’re fine with it, I can do that now for gallery-app
<dpm> seb128, yeah, X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack is needed for universe packages. It tells LP explicitly that translations should be stripped and imported
<seb128> oSoMoN, reality is that "delete a photo" is untranslated because the template is outdated and https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gallery-app/update-translations-template is waiting since january and still not commited, the system obviously doesn't work
<dpm> otherwise, if gallery-app were in main, it wouldn't be needed
<dpm> as translations would be imported anyway
<seb128> dpm, well, do we want it in langpack is the question from oSoMoN I think
<oSoMoN> seb128, ack, but I think the problem here is different, there should be someone owning the gallery-app MRs and ensuring they don’t bitrot (I’ll check with Bill who that someone should be)
<seb128> oSoMoN, right, but we could also not have to worry about updating the template and let lp does it for us :-)
<seb128> which is orthogonal, but still one less manual thing to do
<oSoMoN> seb128, agreed
<seb128> oSoMoN, anyway, please ack one of those changes, whichever you prefer, so we can get those strings translated :-)
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks
<dpm> seb128, I'm in two minds about this: I like the automation of the template updates, but translations are delivered after a delay (whenever we update langpacks). And for translations managed upstream, the template needs manual update, but the translations themselves are committed daily and up-to-date. I think the langpack infrastructure needs some improvements, but we should probably still recommend it to be able to control over which languages are shipp
<dpm> ed and how much space is used in the images
<dpm> oSoMoN, ^
<oSoMoN> seb128, let me push the template update to trunk like I do for webbrowser-app then, you will get the update sooner
<seb128> oSoMoN, shrug, I've one of my branches doing that, do you plan to just discard to redo that yourself?
<seb128> oSoMoN, can't you just approve the branch which is waiting?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I can, but then it has to go through the whole ci train process just to land the update
<oSoMoN> seb128, I don’t mean to invalidate your work, I just want to get the result in your hands faster
<seb128> oSoMoN, well you can just approve and I'm easy to commit/push myself
<seb128> I'm happy*
<seb128> but as you want
<seb128> no need to go through CI
<oSoMoN> seb128, sure, if you have rights to push to lp:gallery-app, then please go ahead
<oSoMoN> let me approve the MR
<seb128> thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, actually, the template is still outdated… you will need to rebase it on the latest trunk
<seb128> oSoMoN, yeah, I just did that
<oSoMoN> seb128, which branch?
<mandel> Elleo, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/test-space-left/+merge/249093 it should be working as expected now, I was not parsing the output correctly and it would not use the value from --size. Should be fixed now.
<oSoMoN> seb128, nevermind, I had approved the other one, it was outdated, let me approve the one with the langpack chanegs
<oSoMoN> changes
<seb128> oSoMoN, just commit manually, it's going to be easier :-)
<seb128> I was going to merge/copy the updated pot over the one you approved
<seb128> oSoMoN, but let's just get that done, it's a minor one :-)
<oSoMoN> seb128, done
<seb128> oSoMoN, thanks!
<oSoMoN> (sorry that it took so long and so much energy just to do this trivial thing)
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<oSoMoN> seb128, I marked your two branches rejected now
<seb128> oSoMoN, not your fault, thanks for getting it in, that was waiting since octobre :/ (my fault as well, you reviewed it by then but asked me to rebase on trunk and that slipped through)
<seb128> oSoMoN, k
<dannythed> hi
<dannythed> i already ordered my aquaris 4.5 ubuntu edition ofc, now it didnt arrive yet :) i wonder if the app store is reachable via http?
<dannythed> just to have a look :D
<popey> there is an unofficial app store web front end
<popey> https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps
<dannythed> rofl @ ikea app
<dannythed> hahahahahah
<dannythed> looks nice
<AskUbuntu> Video not played on my nexus 5 ubuntu | http://askubuntu.com/q/589740
<alita> hi all!
<silb> hello :)
<alita> I have a question about ubuntu touch: is there any kind of encryption availabe for phone's persistent memory?
<Elleo> mandel: okay, I'm on holiday the rest of this week, but I'll try and find a spare minute to retest later today
<silb> has anybode managed to install ubuntu touch on the samsung galaxy s4?
<jgdx> Elleo, have a great time off :)
<Elleo> jgdx: thanks :)
<g105b> How long did the bq phone take to sell out last sale?
<ogra_> early afternoon iirc
<g105b> I'm going to grab one as soon as it comes on sale, developing an app and want to target Ubuntu.
<popey> g105b: super
<g105b> I read something ages ago that it would be possible to run Android apps in some sort of wrapper? Can't find any mention of this magic feature anywhere now.
<ogra_> not really
<ogra_> you would need some proprietary wrapper like the one jolla uses
<g105b> never mind, I don't like middleware.
<ogra_> pitti, so your last comment on the LD_PRELOAD thread kind of says we can never run systemd based installs on any of our phones ... i wonder if anyone is aware of that yet
<pitti> well, at some point our set of supported phones is going to get non-ancient kernels?
<pitti> (that might still be some years out, of course)
<ogra_> pitti, not within the next few years, yeah
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, that's why I mentioned it (some people might not be aware)
<ogra_> i surely wasnt
<ogra_> 3.4 is kind of a quasi standard on kitkat devices ... most of them use it i guess
<pitti> OOI, when  did that get the last security update?
<ogra_> and we wont move to android 5.0 if there isnt a customer for it i guess
<ogra_> the kernels we ship got all at least one review from the kernel and security teams
<ogra_> they should be fine
<ogra_> (security wise)
<pitti> ogra_: that's why I didn't really put any rush into systemd-ifying the phone, beyond the initial "gets to unity8"
<pitti> now, I don't know which features we are missing/issues we have with trying to run systemd on 3.4, I haven't ried yet
<ogra_> well, we wont even be able to use that anywahere then
<ogra_> pitti, i'd say back tro sysv then :)
<pitti> ogra_: yes, that's what we need, supporting a third init system :)
<ogra_> init=/bin/dash
<ogra_> !!
<pitti> ^5s
<ogra_> :)
<pitti> sergiusens: I hate to nag, but any chance the emulator could get fixed for devel-proposed? (bug 1423459)
<ubot5> bug 1423459 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator create fails for devel-proposed: Failed to unmount temp dir where system image was created" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423459
<pitti> as soon as we get another promotion, we'll again will be emulator-less, and current devel is already too old to be sensibly testable
<ogra_> and there has to be a new promotion soon
<ogra_> we're switching all focus to vivid now
<ogra_> rtm is in "quasi maintenance" mode
<ogra_> (until we sync a stable vivid into it)
<pitti> ogra_: btw, my mako has run vivid-proposed until yesterday, I'm proud :)
<ogra_> heh, you are definitely brave :)
<pitti> and so far it has only wiped the contacts from my owncloud server, and annoyed me with a few necessary reboots because mobile data went down adn didn't come back
<pitti> but I managed to find replacements for my most crucial apps
<pitti> porting google authenticator keys from the android app was fun :)
<ogra_> there is a bahn app btw
<ogra_> doesnt allow tickets though
<ogra_> and iirc the train radar should work in the browser
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I installed the pdf.js program to view the PDF ticket; going to try it on Friday :)
<ogra_> oh, i find docviewer a lot better for pdf's
<pitti> ogra_: I tried that first, but it doesn't zoom
<pitti> so it's useless for this purpose
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah
<pitti> pdf.js is dog slow (unsurprisingly), but has zoom
<ogra_> buut using poppler is a lot less demanding :)
<ogra_> right
<pitti> ogra_: so while I'm at home and online I'm mostly good now, I think; I'll keep android for travelling and being abroad (offline)
<pitti> I'm also missing a good email client, but that's not a big blocker
<ogra_> did you try dekko yet ?
<pitti> yes, of course
<pitti> but that still has some way to go
<ogra_> and you dont like it ?
<popey> pitti: docviewer does zoom
<popey> but we haven't landed it yet
<popey> :)
<pitti> popey: ah, that explains it :) but good to know that it's coming!
<pitti> ogra_: no offline mode, no folder subscription, no mass sync (and that requires folder subscription), and no thread view :(
<popey> patches welcome :)
<pitti> ogra_: but oh well, it's "beta"; and it made a lot of progress since the last time, which is nice
<sergiusens> pitti: just log into one.ubuntu.com and get new keys using the camera in the auth app ;-)
<pitti> sergiusens: heh, I have quite some more :) (sudo and ssh on my server, bitcoin.de, google, etc.)
<pitti> sergiusens: but transferring the keys isn't so bad
<ogra_> pitti, yeah ... make sure to let DanChapman know about your reqs. ... took a while but we recently got support for multipart signed messages ... which was my biggest blocker :)
<pitti> http://dan.hersam.com/tools/gen-qr-code.html is really handy
<pitti> you type in the key etc., and it generates a QR code
<pitti> (locally/offline, of course, not on the server)
<sergiusens> pitti: and emulator speak, I'm not aware of directly breaking it myself; but I can look; it's a vivid issue right? ogra_ does it work on your trusty install?
<pitti> ogra_: yup, filed a bug today about offline mode, and there are bugs about thread view and folder subscription already
<ogra_> sergiusens, i havent started the emulator in 2-3months now :)
<ogra_> i'll have to check
<sergiusens> ogra_: just create, no need to start :-)
<pitti> sergiusens: could be; creating devel works, devel-proposed fails on that weird mount issue
<pitti> ogra_: wow -- you always brick a hw phone?
 * pitti really likes the emulator, so much less hassle for messing around
<pitti> and big thanks to sergiusens for it!
<mterry> jibel, in bug 1425161, you say you reproduced.  Can you talk about your SIM state at the time?
<ubot5> bug 1425161 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Wizard] SIM PIN page before language selection" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425161
<jibel> mterry, what do you mean by SIM state?
<mterry> jibel, did you have a SIM in, how many, which slots
<jibel> mterry, 2 SIMs (1 per slot) both locked with a 4 digit PIN code
<ogra_> pitti, how would i brick it .... ? as long as flashing works all is fine :)
<ogra_> i havent managed to break a bootloader yet :)
<pitti> I brick it all the time
<pitti> well, I consider making it r/w and changing the root fs as "bricking"
<ogra_> i just make it rw in rare occasions ... and usually only while i dpkg -i or while i edit a specific file
<ogra_> sudo mount -o remount,rw /; do stuff; sudo mount -o remount,ro /
<ogra_> that way it doesnt really break
<mterry> jibel, still can't reproduce  :(  So you have two SIMs inserted, and you still get prompted that you don't have a SIM?
<mterry> Oh!  Not that you don't have a SIM.  You get the "choose your PIN" page?  I'm confused exactly what you see (is the language page still there, just afterwards?)
<mterry> OH OH
<mterry> You see the page to unlock your SIM
<mterry> OK
<mterry> That makes sense now
<jibel> mterry, I see the SIM PIN unlock page before the language page
<jibel> mterry, language should come first
<mterry> jibel, I'm a dumb American and we don't have SIM PINs  :)
<mterry> jibel, I get it now though
<jibel> mterry, that and your default language is English ;)
<jgdx> pitti, ping
<jgdx> pitti, get to take a look at that email I sent you? :)
<pitti> jgdx: not yet, sorry, backlogged; I'll get to it ASAP
<jgdx> pitti, awesome, thanks!
<OerHeks> new sale announcement https://twitter.com/bqreaders
<rhuddie> renatu, hello, could I get a review from you for my small mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/avatar-objectname/+merge/250940
<renatu> rhuddie, approved
<rhuddie> renatu, thank you . this is so that we can add a photo to a contact in autopilot test.
<renatu> nice
<rhuddie> renatu, is there anything else needed for landing?
<renatu> rhuddie, bfiller need to ask for a silo, but I think the landing is blocked these days
<renatu> bfiller, could you add it to silo 27 ^^
<Verc> Hi :)
<Verc> I've got a question. Where can I find what's new in Ubuntu Touch 15.04?
<mariogrip> Verc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Verc> whoa, so many of them
<Verc> I think I will stay with the current stable version
<Verc> yet I am eager to know what they plan to introduce in UT 15.04
<ogra_> Verc, get a nexus4 and try yourself ;)
<Verc> I've got one :P
<Verc> but I've chosen "stable" channel and I'm afraid that flashing "devel" could destroy my settings, photos, music and other data
<bfiller> renatu: yes I can add that
<ogra_> you can log in via adb (enable developer mode) and use sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/devel that wont touch your user data
<mariogrip> Hey ogra_! is ubuntu-location required for mir to start?
<ogra_> mariogrip, nope
<ogra_> mariogrip, didnt you have a spinner on screen already ?
<ogra_> that would mean Mir starts just fine
<Verc> @ogra, and how to return tu stable? change "*/devel" tp "*/stable" ?
<mariogrip> nope, no spin screen
<mariogrip> 'ubuntu-location-service' (instance '') hit respawn limit - rebooting
<mariogrip> the ubuntu-location-service is rebooting my device :P
<ogra_> Verc, yes, but stable is usually horridly outdated and behind anyway ...
<ogra_> mariogrip, just remove the jobs from /etc/init then to not have it do that :)
<Verc> ok @ogra_ I'm coming with devel
<mariogrip> ogra_ i did that
<ogra_> then it shouldnt start anymore
<ogra_> (unless there is some session job as well, check in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/ )
<mariogrip> Okey, now that's out the way, i get this... 'lightdm' (instance '') hit respawn limit - rebooting
<ogra_> ok, thats serious :)
<mariogrip> And i need lightdm :O
<ogra_> is your container up and running ?
<mariogrip> yes
<mariogrip> i can check logcat
<mariogrip> for errors
<ogra_> and you can enter it with lxc-console -nandroid -t0 ?
<Verc> ogra
<Verc> how to ensure that telephone is in developer mode/
<Verc> ?
<mariogrip> ogra_ yes Connected to tty 0
<Verc> fastboot devices?
<mariogrip> root@bacon:/ #  mmm bacon
<ogra_> Verc, adb devices (you need the android-tools-adb package installed on your PC)
<ogra_> mariogrip, well, that sounds fine then ... are you sure you have all GLES drivers in place and all ?
<mariogrip> E/UpstartPropertyWatcher( 1384): Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<mariogrip> from logcar
<ogra_> yeah, not good
<ogra_> you might be missing kernel options
<ogra_> did you use janimo's config checker script ?
<mariogrip> yes
<Verc> sudo: system-image-cli: command not found :<
<ogra_> Verc, you are logged into the phone ?
<Verc> I don't know xD
<Verc> adb devises shows the device
<Verc> List of devices attached  059744651bca358c	device
<ogra_> did you do "adb shell" then ?
<Verc> no, thanks <3
<Verc> adm shell error closed
<Verc> *adb
<Verc> ok it works
<Verc> i've had to unlock the screen
<Verc> i've typed "sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/devel
<mariogrip> ogra_ here is my kernel config btw: https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/android_kernel_oneplus_one/blob/master/arch/arm/configs/cyanogenmod_bacon_defconfig
<ogra_> it will silently download a new image and cross-gade you
<ogra_> *grade
<Verc> I've typed "sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/devel" and then typed password (the one from my telephone) and nothing happens
<Verc> ok
<Verc> sorry, I have not seen your reply :)
<mariogrip> btw, it failed to compile with: CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES
<oSoMoN> om26er, hey I commented on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1425598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425598 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "No expired certificate dialog " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<om26er> oSoMoN, looking.
<om26er> oSoMoN, did you test on rtm or vivid-proposed ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, that’s on vivid proposed (latest image on krillin)
<om26er> oSoMoN, interesting, I opened that site for the first time only to not see any warning dialog.
<om26er> dialog/page
<oSoMoN> om26er, can you reliably reproduce the issue?
<Verc> @ogra_ the "devel" channel meant the 15.04?
<ogra_> yes
<Verc> *means
<Verc> ok
<om26er> oSoMoN, let me factory reset device and i'll get back to you. Doing that now.
<ogra_> after it rebooted you should see 15.04 in the system-settings
<oSoMoN> om26er, ok
<oSoMoN> om26er, btw (and unrelated), all webbrowser-app CI runs have been failing lately, even though most of the time all the sub-jobs all succeed, see an example failure here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/webbrowser-app-ci/1489/console
<oSoMoN> om26er, can you advise on what the problem is?
<om26er> oSoMoN, let me look into it.
<Verc> @ogra_ it's over and the telephone has not rebooted
<om26er> oSoMoN, confirmed, on image 122 that site opened without any warning
<oSoMoN> om26er, not seeing that on 121, let me upgrade and test again
<oSoMoN> om26er, not seeing that on 122 either, I’m getting the warning
<Verc> @ogra_ I've rebooted it and it's still 14.10 (r15)
<ogra_> try: adb reboot recovery
<om26er> oSoMoN, what could be causing that ?
<ogra_> it should flash then ...
<oSoMoN> om26er, no idea
<oSoMoN> om26er, just to prove you what I’m seeing: http://people.canonical.com/~osomon/expired.png
<om26er> oSoMoN, I figured :D
<om26er> oSoMoN, I was opening with http
<oSoMoN> d’oh
<om26er> oSoMoN, with https:// it does show the error
<oSoMoN> of course with http:// there’s no certificate request…
<oSoMoN> om26er, please mark the bug invalid
<om26er> oSoMoN, done. commented.
<Verc> @ogra i am in something like clock work mod
<om26er> oSoMoN, oSoMoN another one can you check if you can copy text from address bar
<om26er> oSoMoN, I can't. the menu opens under top panel of unity
<Verc> Ubuntu Touch (CWM-based) Recovery
<oSoMoN> om26er, known issue in the UITK
<om26er> oSoMoN, do you have the bug number handy ?
<oSoMoN> no, looking for it
<mariogrip> ogra_ oneplus uses this console ttyHSL0 and with ubuntu i have to use tty0 (I can try to add custom serial port and mode: tty0,115200,n8 )
<mariogrip> might this be a problem?
<oSoMoN> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1413194
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413194 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[regression] Cut/Copy/Paste options displayed off the top of the screen from the addressbar" [High,Fix committed]
<ogra_> no, shouldnt
<mariogrip> ogra_ okey, how about the serial port and mode+
<ogra_> Verc, i fear your recovery is to old for doing something like --switch ...
<ogra_> so either stay with stable or re-flash with a newer channel
<Verc> v 6.0.4.6
<ogra_> we dont have that screen since ages anymore
<om26er> oSoMoN, thanks
<ogra_> in our recovery image
<mariogrip> ogra_ my bad, tty0 is a virtual terminal , it shunt have serial port or mode...
<Verc> how to change the recovery
<Verc> ?
<mariogrip> shuldn't*
<mariogrip> shouldn't*
<mariogrip> Verc: flash a new one with fastboot
<mariogrip> fastboot flash recovery <the recovery>
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ still around?
<rpadovani> (Sorry, I know I'm harrasing you so much in these days)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yes, I’m around :)
<elopio> ping renatu: sorry, I messed with your tests.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/fix_app_proxy/+merge/250969
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, I was thinking to the qSettings class in C++, and how to expose its functions (like deleteCache) to QML. Also, with Qt.labs.settings I can access to settings also via QML. So we can easily set the homepage via qml and read it via C++ at startup. The only 'problem' is to choose where configuration file should be locate. Atm is in .config/webbbrowser/settings.conf, but following QT standards should be in .config/Canonical/webbrowser.con
<rpadovani> f or .config/webbroserapp/webbrowserapp.conf
<rpadovani> (see platform specific note here: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qsettings.html)
<rpadovani> of course we can set it whereever we want, but if we follow the qt standars is easier to implement (we only have to set
<rpadovani>     this->setOrganizationName("Canonical");
<rpadovani>     this->setOrganizationDomain("canonical.com");
<rpadovani>     this->setApplicationName("webbrowser-app");
<banned_studio> hi
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, deleting the cache is not really a setting per se (although it will appear in the settings UI, it’s not something we store on disk)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, it isn't a setting, but we shouldn't put all settings-related functions in only one class?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, we should try and keep the settings under ~/.config/webbrowser-app/
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, no, no need for that
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok for the file. About functions, where do you want to place them? I'm thinking to delete cache because it's easy to implement
<rpadovani> there isn't a 'cache manager' in the app, afaik
<rpadovani> so I don't have any idea on where to put it
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, there will be a method on the WebContext object exposed by oxide, but at the moment there is nothing like that, so we simply can’t implement it
<banned_studio> I installed Ubuntu-Touch on my bq E4.5 since the software is public, but why do i need a ubuntu-one account to install software?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, oh, I see. Ok, so for the moment I just make qsettings visible by qt.labs.setting and vice-versa and I try to implement homepage setting
<rpadovani> thanks for your time :-)
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, you’re very welcome!
<mariogrip> ogra_ I cannot seem to find any errors in my kernel config... is there any way i can get some more debug messages then this? Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory])
<rpadovani> banned_studio, so when you buy a paid app you can reinstall it on another device without rebuying it, because it is associated with your account
<g105b> Is it possible to tether the data connection using the bq Aquaris E45?
<banned_studio> @g105b, i don't know, i installed ubuntu-touch just an hour ago
<g105b> banned_studio: Thanks for your input.
<mariogrip> g105b you can use adb for usb tether
<banned_studio> @rpadovani, ok i understand, but the bq-image comes without a shell, so i can not "apt-get installl ..." how to install the shell/terminal without a one-account?
<g105b> just saying, this isn't Twitter (no need to at-mention people).
<rpadovani> banned_studio, you need to connect the phone to a computer and use adb shell to access the shell
<banned_studio> @rpadovani, this is also a problem: ~$ adb shell
<banned_studio> error: closed
<banned_studio> the phone is in dev mode
<banned_studio> but adb is not working
<dobey> Tassadar: hi! did something break the hammerhead builds? seems a couple new images are in 14.09-proposed for mako, but system-settings is not showing an available update :-/
<dobey> banned_studio: unlock your screen
<dobey> banned_studio: you have to unlock the screen now to be able to use phablet-shell or adb
<banned_studio> ok :)
<banned_studio> that is working
<Tassadar> dobey: it's on version 202, just like s-i.ubuntu.com
<Tassadar> maybe try running system-image-cli -vvvv via adb shell?
<dobey> weird
<banned_studio> but how to install vlc?
<dobey> banned_studio: is it in the click store?
<banned_studio> no
<dobey> then build a click package with a reasonable touch interface and put it in the store, and then install it :)
<banned_studio> there is also no kodi (xbmc) ...
<dobey> eh? there's at least one xbmc remote app in the store
<dobey> systemimage.keyring.KeyringError: expired keyring timestamp
<dobey> Tassadar: ^^ hrmm
<Tassadar> wat
<banned_studio> i do not need the remote apb, i need the full app
<mariogrip> janimo, i have a problem upstart property watcher.  Failed to connect socket for '/dev/socket/upstart-text-bridge' on fd 7 (2 [No such file or directory]), any ideas?
<banned_studio> i'd like to use ubuntu-touch as a dlna, airplay and samba-server
<dobey> banned_studio: then port the full app to a suitable interface for the device you're wanting to run it on, and get it in the store
<dobey> banned_studio: if you want it as a server, not a client, i think you'd be more interested in the snappy builds, not the phone images
<dobey> minidlna should be pretty easy to package up as a snappy package i'd think
<dobey> (or you could just run ubuntu server instead)
<janimo> mariogrip, no idea. Does the /dev/socket/ dir exist?
<banned_studio> i also think so, the bq-image would't have something like that, right, its more like experimental?
<Tassadar> dobey: does it tell you which key is it exactly?
<Tassadar> or pastebin me the whole log if you can
<mariogrip> janimo nope
<dobey> Tassadar: no, just that error and a python trace :-/
<Tassadar> gimme the trace
<renatu> elopio, approved
<dobey> Tassadar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10412514/
<renatu> bfiller, one more for silo 27: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-app/fix_app_proxy/+merge/250969
<elopio> thanks renatu.
<dobey> Tassadar: maybe the signing key has expired that's in those files?
<janimo> mariogrip, try mkdir-ing it from init.rc
<Tassadar> some of the keys have 2 years expiration time
<Tassadar> surely I haven't been running this thing for that long Oo
<banned_studio> @dobey, i tried minidlna on Ubuntu, but it is just "mini", xupnpd is more powerfull
<dobey> banned_studio: ok, then use that instead.
<dobey> Tassadar: heh, has hammerhead even existed that long? :P
<mariogrip> janimo, never mind, i was looking in wrong dir, i does exist
<dobey> nope
<Tassadar> some of the keys have 0 set as expiration time, dunno what that means
<mariogrip> i was looking in rootsf
<dobey> oct 2013 is when it was released
<Tassadar> 0 means does not expire, apprently
<dobey> Tassadar: not sure. i'd think that'd mean it doesn't expire. but who knows
<banned_studio> kodi is nice for a mobile-phone (tablet), therefore i thought kodi is also possible for the ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> banned_studio: anything is possible if you port it, i guess
<mariogrip> janimo, And the upstart-text-bridge is also there, with this permission srwxr-xr-x 1 root   root           0 Jan 15 19:53 upstart-text-bridge
<banned_studio> hmm, that's my problem, i am not a coder :(
<Tassadar> dobey: all my keys are set to expire either never, or on
<Tassadar> dobey: all my keys are set to expire either never, or on 2016-02-23
<dobey> i don't know why you'd want to use a phone with limited cpu/ram/storage as a file server though.
<dobey> Tassadar: hrmm
<Tassadar> that's really weird
<banned_studio> is it a so big problem to import the arm-tools/apps from Raspberry Pi to the ubuntu -touch?
<dobey> barry: ^^ hey, i am getting a expired keyring timestamp error trying to update on my hammerhead, and Tassadar says all the keys are good on his end
<Tassadar> I'm gonna try updating mine
<dobey> barry: i don't know what that is, but i guess you're talking about the RPi B+, which is armv6, and runs android, so yes, that would be problematic
<barry> Tassadar, dobey any chance your clock is off?
<dobey> err
<dobey> not barry that time
<dobey> banned_studio: i don't know what that is, but i guess you're talking about the RPi B+, which is armv6, and runs android, so yes, that would be problematic
<dobey> barry: no, it says 1:45 PM which is the same as my workstation, and server
<banned_studio> @dobey, without a terminal i can't clone a git and build an app by myself, can you give me an hint?
<dobey> well maybe the tasemnice.eu time is off?
<Tassadar> it printed time into that backtrace too, and it is correct
<Tassadar> nope
<Tassadar> same problem on my device
<dobey> banned_studio: what are you wanting to build?
<banned_studio> vlc-player
<dobey> i'm pretty sure vlc requires a lot of porting work to be usable on an ubuntu phone
<dobey> you should probably chat with the vlc developers about that
<banned_studio> that is what i do not understand, it is possible on ubuntu to clone the git an build your own player, but on ubuntu-touch it is not possible? same is with ffmpeg ...
<barry> dobey: hmm.  can you pastebin the log file or traceback?
<barry> i suppose it's possible the key is actually expired ;)
<dobey> barry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10412514/
<dobey> banned_studio: the phone images are minimal (because phone storage is tiny) and read-only, and the interface is nothing like a standard PC
<kenvandine> tedg, is there a way to detect if I can create a MIR socket before trying to create it?
<kenvandine> tedg, requesting the socket crashes on the desktop :/
<banned_studio> tiny is not the problem, i can raise to 32, 64 or 128 gb sd-card
<dobey> kenvandine: doesn't Mir create the socket, and you just use it?
<kenvandine> yeah, but for the trust prompt i need to request it
<Tassadar> oh
<Tassadar> the key has keyring.json
<kenvandine> which crashes...
<dobey> banned_studio: then make an ubuntu chroot in your home directory on the phone and build it in there
<Tassadar> which has "expiry" field
<kenvandine> without mir
<dobey> Tassadar: and it's expired?
<Tassadar> 1424727233, which is 02/23/2015
<barry> dobey: oh yeah.  there's an `expiry` key in the keyring json.  you can unpack the keyring .xz file and dump the json.
<dobey> ah-ha
<Tassadar> that is really weird, year earlier than the key expires
<barry> Tassadar: there ya go :)
<Tassadar> wth does it get generated? Oo
<dobey> Tassadar: well at least you found it and can fix it :)
<banned_studio> @dobey, for you it sounds, "mabe", funny, but i am just a beginner ...
<banned_studio> maybe
<dobey> kenvandine: i think you check for an existing mir socket, and if it doesn't exist, mir isn't running, or something like that
<banned_studio> is ubuntu touch supporting ext4 on a sd-card?
<dobey> banned_studio: ubuntu supports ext4 yes
<banned_studio> ok, will try ...
<dobey> kenvandine: check for MIR_SOCKET and/or MIR_SERVER_NAME in the env, and if they don't exist, don't try to use mir?
<barry> Tassadar, dobey LP: #1425645
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425645 in Ubuntu system image "Provide more better logging for keyring expiration exception" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425645
<kenvandine> dobey, thx
<dobey> barry: having such failures exposed in the UI would be nice too. :)
<Tassadar> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/view/head:/bin/generate-keyrings#L56 what ;__;
<Tassadar> why a year?
<barry> dobey: LP: #1273366
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1273366 in Ubuntu system image "Errors should all be emitted as signals" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273366
<Tassadar> why not use the expiration time from the key?
<dobey> Tassadar: better yet, why doesn't it grap the expiry from the key :)
<Tassadar> and device-signing has even less, surprising it didn't error out earlier
<Tassadar> that means it probably doesn't even check it
<dobey> Tassadar: i guess the server just does gpg --sign-detached or whtever, which would pass just fine because the key didn't expire :)
<Tassadar> yeah, the device-signing has 03/26/2014 as timestamp in keyring.json
<Tassadar> well, it should be enough to re-run generate-keyrings
<dobey> so just re-run generate-keyrings every time? :P
<banned_studio> @dobey, is it possible to make the "format" on the device or do i have to make it on the PC with gparted?
<Tassadar> gonna manually copy the keyring to the server for now, hopefuly I didn't just break the signing totally
<dobey> banned_studio: i don't know. i'd guess e2fsutils is installed, but i don't know for sure. i don't have any phones that support sd cards anyway
<Tassadar> dobey: try it again
<Tassadar> seems to be working now
<dobey> Tassadar: just did and now it downloaded/installed the new image
<Tassadar> cool
<Verc> is there tutorial step by step how to switch from "stable" to "devel:
<Verc> ??
<Tassadar> and somebody should probably make a bug about that weird generate-keyrings expiration time for stgraber, huh)
<dobey> Verc: "system-image-cli --switch devel"
<dobey> Verc: you can respond in-channel
<dobey> no need to /query me :)
<mariogrip> will qcom display caf work with ubuntu touch?
<Verc> how to do so? Sorry I'm here for the very first time
<dobey> just type in the channel
<Verc> but sometimes your nick is red
<banned_studio> @dobey, under ubuntu-touch "format sd-card" it makes a fat32 and i can 't choose ext2/3 or4 .. is it a bug?
<dobey> banned_studio: well if it's a fat partition, then it will probably format it as fat32
<dobey> banned_studio: you need to partition it as the right partition type, and then mke2fs on it
<dobey> banned_studio: it's probably easier if you just use gparted on a pc
<dobey> Verc: yes, that's just a nick hilight because i typed your nick; like this line
<banned_studio> i'll try with gparted on the pc an will see if ubuntu-touch will accept it ...
<Verc> dobey: I'm trying :D
<dobey> banned_studio: ubuntu is just ubuntu. there is not "ubuntu-touch" it's just ubuntu. there are special image builds for phones and devices, but it's still ubuntu
<dobey> Verc: anyway, system-image-cli --switch on the phone is the documented way to switch channels afaik
<Verc> ok i'll try :)
<Verc> thanks!
<tedg> kenvandine, Can't you just check to see if the file is there?
<tedg> kenvandine, I think the handle won't be there without Mir
<dobey> tedg: i told him to check for MIR_SOCKET env var
<dobey> and then i just realized that might not actually work for my use case :-/
<kenvandine> tedg, i figured it out
<kenvandine> there's a mir_connection_is_valid
<tedg> Ah, cool.
<kenvandine> tedg, now i'm having trouble with my untrusted helper :)
 * dobey wonders how to do that from an autopilot test
<dobey> veebers, elopio: ^^ any idea how to determine if mir is running from within the autopilot tests?
<veebers> dobey: hmm, I recall needing that check before in the past but can't recall off the top of my head the check itself
<veebers> give me a moment to see if I can't find it
<dobey> k
<balloons> I would assume perhaps autopilot.display
<veebers> dobey: if I don't get to it quick enough, asking in #ubuntu-mir would probably give you an answer (for what to check in the system to see if its running)
<elopio> dobey: from the wiki, I see ps aux | grep unity-system-compositor
<frenda> Where I can buy  Aquaris "E4.5 Ubuntu Edition" online?
<dobey> elopio: ewww
<elopio> dobey: there are uglier options in there.
<dobey> frenda: bq.com's site when they have a flash sale runnig
<dobey> balloons: that's a module, or a property?
<frenda> Is there any schedule?
<balloons> frenda, tomorrow is another flash sale, starting at 8 am utc I believe
<balloons> be ready, they sell out quick, and good luck!
<balloons> dobey, module
<balloons> http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot/api/autopilot.display.html#module-autopilot.display
<popey> frenda: follow @ubuntu or @bqreaders on twitter, or either company on facebook or G+ to find out
<veebers> elopio, dobey: I would prefer using pusutil and check for unity-system-compositor in that case
<balloons> I mean, if nothing else you can try and create a MIR backend and catch the failure
<dobey> balloons: that doesn't look like it will tell me if the display is mir or x11
<elopio> veebers: what's that UPA display?
<veebers> elopio: sorry I need a second, my machine is going crazy for some reason
<balloons> ahh found it hah
<balloons> it is in platform
<balloons> autopilot.platform.get_display_server()
<balloons> lolz
<dobey> balloons: ah, great, that's exactly what i need
<elopio> dobey: it's using psutil to check for unity-system-compositor :)
<dobey> elopio: you ruined the sausage
<elopio> dobey: I think that's the way recommended by the mir team.
<elopio> or maybe they have something better now.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_>  question, do calls work in the background, like if I call someone, put it on speaker then jump to something like the browser, will I still beable to talk to the person?
<veebers> balloons, dobey, balloons ah right, sorry I probably should have known that off the top of my head :-P
<dobey> elopio: sure. but i shouldn't have to reimplement that every time i need to know whether i'm under mir or not. i'd prefer a more sane way of checking for mir, but as long as there's an API in autopilot it's a win for me :)
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: pretty sure yes
<elopio> that is right :)
<banned_studio> @dobey, ok, i formated the sd-card with ubuntu in ext4, but now i have a problem, how to get root on the phablet (E4.5) ?
<dobey> ugh, python3 still doesn't do "foo ? bar : baz" ? :(
<dobey> banned_studio: why do you need root?
<banned_studio> because i need to know
<dobey> banned_studio: you can use "sudo" to do operations that require root, just the same as on PC
<banned_studio> ok. sudo su works for me :) thanks
<dobey> *shrug*
<balloons> elopio, you are correct it checks for the compistor
<balloons> interesting mir doesn't touch a file when running
<dobey> balloons: is there where strongbad purchased his computer?
<balloons> dobey, ROFL..
<dobey> balloons: mir creates a socket file
<balloons> strongbad says yes
<dobey> balloons: but to know what file it is, you need to have the MIR_SOCKET env var
<balloons> dobey, right-o.. my sentences are coming out fragmented
<dobey> which, if you are not running under the same upstart session, you can't see
<dobey> maybe getting that env var from initctl would be better than using psutils and checking for the compositor
<banned_studio> after i insered the sd-card (ext4) how to show the memory now?
<dobey> use the external devices tool
<dobey> err, external drives
<banned_studio> how to show with adb commans?
<banned_studio> command
<dobey> the same as on ubuntu
<dobey> like i said, ubuntu on the phone is ubuntu
<banned_studio> df ?
<dobey> sure
<banned_studio> df do not show the sd-card
<Verc> sudo system-image-cli --switch devel does not work :<
<Verc> i went to adb shell, typed above, and... nothing
<Verc> I need your help :)
<banned_studio> is it possible, that ubuntu-touch can't handle ext4 formated sd-cards?
<dobey> banned_studio: it's possible it's not mounted
<dobey> banned_studio: df only shows mounted storage devices
<dobey> barry: ^^ can you help Verc? does --switch not work?
<adrian47> Is possible to check with script what files were used by previous scripts? :)
<davmor2> Verc: did it exit or did it, just sit there,  don't forget it will have 408MB of file to download
<adrian47> in specified folder
<Verc> after typing the command the coursor blinks and then nothing
<Verc> the telephone does not reboot
<banned_studio> @dobey, ok, how to "automount" ext4 formated sd-cards in ubuntu-touch?
<dobey> banned_studio: i have no idea why it isn't mounted, if it isn't mounted. like i said, use the external drives app on the phone. i don't have time to sit here and teach you all the basics of using ubuntu, building a chroot, etc… and i don't have a phone that has an sd card slot.
<banned_studio> ok, i understood ...
<Verc> when I reboot it "manually" the version in system settings is still the same
<banned_studio> i think some things need to be fixed in ubuntu-touch ...
<dobey> banned_studio: you need to not expect the phone to be the same as a PC. i think that's the problem. you're expecting a traditional ubuntu experience, and a phone is not that.
<banned_studio> @dobey, please, help me isn
<banned_studio> 't it?
<banned_studio> i really thought so
<dobey> no it is not the same
<dobey> it is a phone
<Verc> something's wrong with system-image-cli because when I type system-image-cli --list-channels it does nothing
<banned_studio> ok, what about the "next gen", can it handle Ubuntu like a desktop, for exp. MHL od Miracast?
<davmor2> banned_studio: there is the external drives app that is designed for formatting sd cards. the card is mounted under /media/phablet/*/* where the stars are the sdcard number if that helps but to be honest the tools are there on the phone
<banned_studio> od=or
<dobey> banned_studio: i'm not sure what you're asking exactly. the converged experience is not done/ready yet. at some point it will be, but it will still be phone hardware when you plug it into an external screen/keyboard
<banned_studio> @dobey, i am exactly asking for a device, that can do the same as my PC. Therfore i asked for MHL / Or Miracast
<dobey> the root partition will still be read-only then
<davmor2> banned_studio: we need unity8 desktop in order to have that full converged experience, that is actiavely being worked on but until it is consumer grade there will be no way to use that
<kunal> hii
<kunal> is ubuntu touch available for oneplus one
<banned_studio> @dobey, no way to use i do not understand. is there no way to "emulate" miracast?
<dobey> kunal: mariogrip is working on a port to that device
<dobey> banned_studio: no
<kunal> k...
<dobey> i don't know if he's got it booting yet though
<banned_studio> what about this: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~dvdhrm/libwfd/commit/
<dobey> what about it?
<dobey> it's some library
<banned_studio> he tried miracast
<dobey> ok
<davmor2> banned_studio: is there an app for it in the store?
<dobey> when ubuntu supports the converged scenario where you can plug an external screen into the phone, then it might use that
<davmor2> banned_studio: if not you can always write one, but for now I would suggest not
<dobey> davmor2: an app to use an ubuntu phone as a pc? no :)
<davmor2> dobey: I meant the miracast things
<banned_studio> i don't want an app, i want to use this right from the os
<dobey> davmor2: and i'd expect the security policy to be a problem for having an app in the store do that
<banned_studio> isn't that possible?
<dobey> banned_studio: as we've already said many times, no
<DonkeyHotei> ping ChickenCutlass rsalveti
<dobey> the converged UI scenario is not implemented yet
<banned_studio> no means = you have to write an app ?
<dobey> no means no
<banned_studio> come on, everything is possible on linux ...
<dobey> no it isn't
<dobey> but if you want to help make it possible, i'm sure the mir/etc teams accept patches of acceptable quality
<banned_studio> that is also new for me, mir, i thought it is the x11 ..., bur it is not
<davmor2> banned_studio: you couldn't get that to work with the security on the phone.  I was thinking of miro which is like a podcasty thing hence the app comment
<davmor2> dobey: I was thinking miro not mira D'oh
<dobey> davmor2: yeah, miracast is an external screen thing
<triath> Is there any image with Bluetooth working on Nexus 10?
<dobey> man, this adt-run session is going so slow
<davmor2> triath: no
<dobey> davmor2: ^^ does bt work on your nexus 10? has it ever?
<ogra_> has never
<dobey> triath: it doesn't work on nexus 5 either, if that makes you feel better :)
<ogra_> might they use the same driver ? :)
<Verc> dobey: if you'd have a while I'd like to ask your help becausa I cannot handle the switch myself
<triath> well :) Is it being worked on or is there any way I can help with it?
<dobey> Verc: i haven't used it. maybe it's broken. try adding "-vvvv" to the arguments to see if it logs an error or something
<ogra_> triath, if you have patches you can send them ... i dont think anyone actively works on it
<Verc> triath Are you talking to me?
<dobey> ogra_: no idea what the issue is with bt on n5. i'd love to have it fixed though
<banned_studio> one last question for today, when i type "mount" i get this: /dev/mmcblk0p7 on /var/lib/lxc/android/rootfs/
<triath> Verc: no
<dobey> on the other hand, my battery already sucks enough without it (but it could still be on and sucking the battery even if the system doesn't work with it)
<dobey> banned_studio: ok
<banned_studio> is ubuntu touche not "pure" ?
<dobey> banned_studio: hardware is not "pure"
<ogra_> banned_studio, pure ?
<dobey> banned_studio: there's a minimal set of android services, and the android kernel, to provide device drivers and such, so hardware actually works
<banned_studio> why ther is a lnx?
<dobey> banned_studio: if you want "pure" ubuntu, get a manufacturer to make a fully open phone
<banned_studio> lnc
<ogra_> banned_studio, ubuntu on phones has to use the binary drivers that are provided for the HW
<dobey> banned_studio: it's a chroot container to keep it separate form ubuntu
<dobey> from even
<ogra_> banned_studio, no way around that ... like jolla/sailfish and firefoxOS we have no choice for the modem, sensors, GPS or graphics drivers
<triath> dobey: Would love to get my bt keyboard running. The effectivity Would outweight the battery drain
<banned_studio> i do not understand that, all other linux-devices i use use pure linux
<ogra_> banned_studio, how would you make a phone call without having a driver for the modem ?
<dobey> banned_studio: no they don't
<banned_studio> so there is still no "pure" linux-phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> does ubuntu vivid have the ability to pause things such as music from the sound indicator?
<dobey> banned_studio: and i don't knkow what you mean by "pure" here either
<dobey> banned_studio: if you mean fully open, then no, there is no fully open phone
<genii> If you think it's wrong, petition the chip manufacturers to open up the documentation so proper linux drivers can be made
<dobey> banned_studio: ubuntu is the most open though
<ogra_> banned_studio, there cant be unless you convince the hardware vendors to either make their sppecs public or provide open drivers
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: i don't think there's a pause feature in the indicator on the phone yet
<banned_studio> that was my last "linux-phone" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_A780
<dobey> oh
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl_, not yet, i think tedg works on enabling that again (it was dropped for some reason)
 * dobey just realized who banned_studio is
<banned_studio> yes, i remember, too many questions ...
<ogra_> banned_studio, and that had a "pure" linux ?
<dobey> ogra_: no of course it didn't
<ogra_> right
<dobey> ogra_: it was a java phone
<ogra_> since thats technically not possible
<jgdx> omg i want one
<davmor2> ogra_: well except the  binary drivers :D
<ogra_> well, it might be possible for tizen ... :)
<tedg> ogra_, No, that's waiting on tvoss actually.
<ogra_> since samsung actually owns the HW they could prooduce proper linux drivers for it
<dobey> ogra_: haha, yeah right :P
<dobey> like samsung would do that
<ogra_> yeah, well ... there is that
<tedg> ogra_, Media hub turned off the feature.
<banned_studio> but without question you'll never get an answer ...
<ogra_> banned_studio, https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/136981fa-6287-49d3-9874-06f40b2e4eb7-cms_page_media/380/ubuntu_touch_architecture.png
<dobey> banned_studio: it's not too many questions. it's the same question over and over and over when you've been given the answers
<ogra_> banned_studio, the blue box is the bunch of drivers and a few daemons that we need to drive the HW
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> ogra_ Ok, I was just wondering because its quite annoying having to unlock the device to pause a podcast or some music
<ogra_> ChloeWolfieGirl_, fully agreed :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you're lying the blue box is the tardis you can't blag my head
<ogra_> lol
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: the annoying thing for me, is having to unlock to close the phone app after an incoming call when screen is locked
<tedg> ogra_, ChloeWolfieGirl_, bug 1378048
<ubot5> bug 1378048 in media-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Make music controls work in the sound indicator" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378048
<banned_studio> @dobey, no, i just asked how to get a terminal on ubuntu-touch and what is the passwort for the "bq"-phablet
<ogra_> banned_studio, it is your password or PIN that you did set in the UI
<dobey> banned_studio: no, you've asked many times how to use the phone as a pc, and we told you many times that you cannot
<banned_studio> no, that is not working
<ogra_> banned_studio, soo did you manage to get ubuntu flashed then ?
<dobey> ogra_: he bought a bq phone
<ogra_> i saw somewhere there are instructions on the bq site now
<dobey> oh i guess he did flash it
<dobey> i forgot he was one who bought an android version
<davmor2> dobey: he had the android phone if you remember :0
<dobey> yeah i do now :P
<banned_studio> i managed to flash the public version to my bq e4.5
<dobey> i tried not to :P
<ogra_> nice
<ogra_> banned_studio, so if you did set a pin or password, this is what you need to use
<ogra_> (in phablet-shell, or adb or the terminal app)
<Verc> dobey It has returned something " File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/systemimage/download.py", line 296, in get_files     raise TimeoutError TimeoutError [systemimage] Feb 25 21:31:39 2015 (4294) state machine finished"
<ogra_> (or when using sudo)
<banned_studio> ok, my mistake!!! it works
<dobey> Verc: are you trying to do it on 3g?
<dobey> or worse, 2g?
<ogra_> popey, you are slacking !
<Verc> on what?
 * ogra_ notes the channel topic ...
<dobey> Verc: what network connection are you using?
<dobey> Verc: is your phone connected to the network at all?
<Verc> no
<mariogrip> will ubuntu touch work with qcom display caf?
<dobey> Verc: well, then --switch on the phone won't work as it can't download the image :)
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to:  | Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Installing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting guide (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bugs filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | Next Flash sale Feb. 26th
<Verc> I have thought that the desktop downloads the stupp
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dobey I havent got ubuntu on my phone so Idk what thats like
<Verc> *stuff
<dobey> Verc: you'll need to connect it to wifi
<ogra_> mariogrip, whats that ?
<Verc> I'm trying
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: time to upgrade to ubuntu then! :)
<ogra_> Verc, you can use ubuntu-device-flash from your desktop ... just make sure to not use the --wipe or --bootstrap options
<joshuabg> Is ubuntu touch compatible with arm64?
<DonkeyHotei> ogra_: what is a flash sale?
<mariogrip> ogra_ it includes Adreno, it has better support for oneplus (don't ask me why)
<Verc> I'm trying
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dobey Haha I have ubuntu on my tablet
<ogra_> joshuabg, theoretically yes ... practically we never tried (but all binaries are there for arm64 i think)
<joshuabg> o, I was thinking of porting it to the NExus 9
<joshuabg> ok
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, the thing where you can buy an ubuntu phone :)
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, https://twitter.com/bqreaders/status/570600359040815104
<DonkeyHotei> but there are no "ubuntu phones" with world radios
<dobey> ogra_: well, apps that are clicks are probably lacking arm64 builds
<popey> DonkeyHotei: not yet
<ogra_> yeah, apps likely do
<dobey> DonkeyHotei: you can buy a nexus 4 and flash it
<DonkeyHotei> so the flash sale is a europe-only thing?
<dobey> yes
<ogra_> dobey, i think the webbrowser-app exists for arm64 though ... so at least webapps shuld work
<dobey> ogra_: yeah, it's a .deb
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, well, wouldnt make much sense to sell it to americans if they can only use 2G
<dobey> and the webapps clicks should be 'all' arch
<dobey> some are incorrectly built with 'armhf' arch though i think
<DonkeyHotei> dobey: the bq phone has more scopes than a flashed nexus 4
<ogra_> yes, it does
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but most of them are also euro-centric
<dobey> and i think all the non-euro-centric ones are in the store, except for the aggregators
<DonkeyHotei> i see
<dobey> and hopefully we can get the rest into the store soon enough too
<Verc> dobey: even with wifi on it failed to switch
<banned_studio> how to install a terminal on ubuntu touch (bq)? please...
<dobey> banned_studio: it's in the store
<jwtiyar> why i have this error while syncing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10414728/
<banned_studio> but for the store i nee a one-account !!!
<banned_studio> need
<dobey> yes
<banned_studio> why???
<dobey> you need an ubuntu one account to install stuff from the store
<dobey> because i said so, that's why
<banned_studio> i am talking in the circle ...
<banned_studio> so, ubuntu-touch is not ubuntu ... no anonymous anymore?
<popey> banned_studio: get the source, build a click and side-load it
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot
<popey> ^ source
<mhall119> sil2100: any estimate on when mako will get an updated RTM image?
<dobey> banned_studio: ffs, it is ubuntu, yes.
<mhall119> banned_studio: having a U1 account let's us provide convenient things like not having to re-purchase apps if you wipe your phone or get a second device
<dobey> and so you can purchase apps
<mhall119> that too :)
<popey> BUY BUY BUY!
<banned_studio> i have no account, no facebook, no twitter, no g+ nor ubuntu one, i am just a "reader"...
<dobey> and there is no anonymity on the internet
<mhall119> it also lets us give useful data to app developers, who care about users not just downloads
<mhall119> banned_studio: then don't install apps, use the browser for everything, though if you have no accounts anywhere the internet isn't going to be terribly useful to you
<popey> bet you have an account on the bq online store :)
<dobey> and your isp
<dobey> and your cellular provider
<dobey> and your utility company
<dobey> and ...
<sil> yeah, but thats kind of sad ;D
<banned_studio> @mhall119, for me is just important, what a "smartPHONE" can do, and that means also offline, without a gsm, 3g or 4g connection. what about a sip-client?, yes again and again and again ...
<popey> banned_studio: different things are important to different people.
<mhall119> banned_studio: it can do everything you'd think it can do without signing up for anybody's services
<popey> banned_studio: you could hack the ubuntu phone to not need an Ubuntu one account, the source is out there.
<sil> thats why i love ubuntu :)
<popey> banned_studio: But, the fact is, today, as it stands, you need an Ubuntu SSO account to download apps from the click store.
<sil> has anybody managed to install ubuntu touch on the galaxy s4?
<popey> That will not change any time soon, so I would recommend you get over it, or work around it, but don't bitch at us about it.
<popey> !devices | sil
<ubot5> sil: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mhall119> you need an Ubuntu SSO account to do just about anything in the Ubuntu community, there's no good reason to not have one
<popey> maybe, if it's on that list
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> It would be nice if you could download free apps without needing an account but I never thought about that user vs download number thing
<dobey> mhall119: "i don't want to be a part of a community"
<mhall119> yes you do :)
<banned_studio> I compared the "Ubuntu-Phone" with the Sailfish and Sailfish got the same problems ... so why there is no fix in the Ubuntu-Touch?
<popey> mhall119: "I don't want dobey to be part of the community"
<mhall119> banned_studio: fix to what?
<popey> :)
<banned_studio> sip
<popey> ok, second chance
<mhall119> popey: yes you do, that way you can ask him to do work for you :)
<dobey> banned_studio: because you're not a part of the community and helping to solve whatever problems you're whining about endlessly
<mhall119> banned_studio: that's not broken, that's just a missing feature/app
<popey> banned_studio: because we haven't done it yet
<sil2100> mhall119: I promoted it a few minutes ago ;)
<popey> banned_studio: if you keep asking the same thing over and over you're gonna get banned (again)
<sil2100> mhall119: now generic_x86 is running
<sil2100> o/
<mhall119> sil2100: \o/
<mariogrip> OMG!!! I have a ubuntu running!!!!!! (on oneplus one)
<mariogrip> !!!!!
<popey> !
<sil> !
<popey> Photos or it didn't happen!
<popey> Also, congratulations
<mhall119> mariogrip: nice!
<DonkeyHotei> mhall119: see /query
<banned_studio> @popey, you told me abot the x.509 and gnupg "we have not done it" ...
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl_: ^^ did you see that?
<popey> banned_studio: that's right, same for sip, now drop it.
<banned_studio> i understood, that ubuntu-touch is not ready to use, and i am still waiting .. !!!
<popey> final chance.
<dobey> k1l: ^^ banned_studio is subverting your ban :)
<popey> he knows
<dobey> popey: nah, i'm done
<dobey> he's had enough chances
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mhall119 mariogrip F-YES THATS AWESOME X3
<popey> only 3!?
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl_ is a hard taskmaster
<mhall119> lol
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Omg xD
<banned_studio> the ban was fot too many question, and i do not think, questions are not good for the "project" ... questions need to be good for the project
<popey> banned_studio: not the same question repeated
<mhall119> banned_studio: good questions are good for the project
<ogra_> banned_studio, hwo about instead of waiting you start fixing ? ;)
<mhall119> abusive questions (or repeatedly asking the same, answered ones) are bad for the project
<dobey> ogra_: he can't do that, he'd need an ubuntu one account
<dobey> "oh the humanity!!"
<mhall119> towards others
<banned_studio> @pope, i read "offline", but i/we are still waitings fir abswers
<ogra_> dobey, i'd review patches from banned_studio even if he doesnt have an U1 account ;)
<ogra_> he just needs to sit down and develop them ... so he has something to do beyond impatiently complaining all day
<dobey> ogra_: you need a u1 account to sign the CLA, and to push branches and make MPs
<mariogrip> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/IMG_20150225_220713.jpg
<popey> banned_studio: I gave you answers, you just don't like them.
<ogra_> oh, i forgot about that
<mariogrip> Proof!
<popey> mariogrip:  Nice one!
<dobey> mariogrip: nice
<ogra_> mariogrip, OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!
 * ogra_ dances a little 
<popey> Funny what happens when you have a porting guide
<banned_studio> so, still now no ext4 automount on Ubuntu-Touch, don't you think it should be fixed?
<ogra_> yeah :)
<OerHeks> that would be good news, one+one
<popey> banned_studio: have you filed a bug?
<mhall119> mariogrip: did yo uuse the new porting guide to do this?
<dobey> banned_studio: determine what the actual problem is and file a bug
<dobey> oh wait, you need an account to file a bug
<ogra_> banned_studio, no, it is on purpose that we only auto mount vfat currenly
<mhall119> banned_studio: dude, it's a phone, it works
<g105b> What time does the sale start?
<mhall119> g105b: probably 9am CET
<ogra_> g105b, european business hours ...
<mhall119> which is 8am GMT, I believe
<popey> Business Time!
<ogra_> last one was 9CET
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqZcYPEszN8
<sil> about what port guide do you guys talk right now? :D
<mariogrip> mhall119, Yeah, but ogra_ have helped me a lot too :)
<mariogrip> Thanks ogra_
<dobey> popey: needs a Pebble Time remix
<g105b> mhall119: breakfast time for me then
<mhall119> ogra_: is pretty awesome isn't he?
<ogra_> well, i only answered nicely asked detailed questions
<banned_studio> i can report a bug here in the chat, what your are doing with the bug-report is your problem
<ogra_> :)
<popey> ok, done
<ogra_> banned_studio, thats not a bug report then
<dobey> yay
<ogra_> sigh
<popey> we have better things to do than argue with this person.
<mariogrip> mhall119 He is awesome! :)
<sil> mariogrip : which porting guide do you mean? can you send me the link?:)
 * popey hugs ogra_ !
<ogra_> sil, its in the topic
 * ogra_ hands popey a beer
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mariogrip Amazing x3 *screams internally*
<dobey> mmm beer
 * dobey only has one left :-/
 * ogra_ hands dobey a scotch ... 
<dobey> one. beer. only.
<dobey> mmm scotch :D
<ogra_> :)
<sil> thanks ogra_ :D
<mariogrip> for the moats part i used the old porting because the new one  wasn't out yet when i started
<mhall119> darn, still no volume-bubble fix for screenshots?
<adrian47> I reduced boot.img from 6.7MB to 5.1MB by moving some lib files to other partition, but what now? i need 4.1MB :)
<ogra_> /nick mhall119 banned_mhall119
 * mhall119 retracts statements about ogra_'s awesomeness
<ogra_> LOL
 * ChloeWolfieGirl_ drools over picture of OPO running ubuntu 
<Verc> for 20 minutes I have got this message: "[systemimage] Feb 25 21:53:37 2015 (5433) [0xb5e7f390] Running group download reactor" but on gnome-system-monitor the network history shows that nothing is being downloaded :/
<DonkeyHotei> what's OPO?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl_: don't water damage it, it's the only one we have so far!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> OnePlus One
 * mariogrip is uploading some more pictures with a better camera now!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mhall119 haha xD
<DonkeyHotei> what's a OnePlus One?
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: a phone
<mhall119> OnePlus is the company, the One is their first phone
<mhall119> creative, aren't they
<popey> DonkeyHotei: it's quite a fancy phone
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mariogrip is uploading phones of it running ubuntu
<DonkeyHotei> is it for the US market?
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, its a small tablet they call a phone :)
<ogra_> DonkeyHotei, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/ubuntu/IMG_20150225_220713.jpg
<popey> mariogrip: you should totally tell the world about this and take the credit
<popey> haha
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> mariogrip, blog it or some such an it will be all over G+ tomorrow :)
<mhall119> ogra_: it's no worse in size than a Nexus 6 is it? Certainly better than Sony's 25 inch phone
<mariogrip> xP
<popey> i like the back cover of it.
<ogra_> donno, never touched an N6
<popey> not frictionless like the nexus 4
<ogra_> i have an unused N5 here ... thats about as big as phones get for me
<mhall119> s/frictionless/fragile-as-hell-glass/
<popey> heh
<ogra_> glass brick
<mhall119> the N5 is good sized, not physically much different from the N4
<ogra_> yep
 * mariogrip has the worst upload speed! 3min for 3 pictures...
<ogra_> did you consider that couold be caused by the picture size perhaps ?
<ogra_> :)
<popey> yeah, take them at 320x200 and really blurry
<popey> then people will argue online that they're fake
<popey> and you can sit back and laugh knowing they're real
<ogra_> lol
<mariogrip> :P
<dobey> Verc: how would gnome-system-monitor tell you what the phone is doing?
<mariogrip> 28 KB/s...
<Verc> I'm a genius o_O
<mariogrip> I have faster, but for some reason dropbox is slow
<mariogrip> Maybe i will try to apply to the job: https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=950 what do you say ogra_ should i?
<ogra_> sure, asking is free :)
<mariogrip> :)
<ogra_> we dont charge for it (yet) :)
<mariogrip> "yet" hehe :P
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> annyway ...
 * ogra_ wanders off into the night ...
<popey> o/
<dobey> ogra_: if that guy comes back, i'm going to start charging
 * ogra_ &
<mariogrip> o/
<dobey> night ogra_
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Night night ogra_
<mariogrip> Robbyf2 Sup?
<Robbyf2> hey
<Robbyf2> get my hangouts msg?
<Robbyf2> you get it going?
<DonkeyHotei> mariogrip: you're my competition, i guess
<Robbyf2> popey said he saw something
<mariogrip> I have something to tell you :)
<popey> \o/
 * dobey writes an app to test in-app purchases by requiring people who ask questions to purchase credits
<mariogrip> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qbft7g23wkea1tk/20150225_221827.jpg?dl=0
<Robbyf2> love you man!
<mariogrip> :)
<Robbyf2> radios?
<mariogrip> I haven't tested,
<mariogrip> wifi no, camera no
<Robbyf2> minor compared to what you've been doing
<Robbyf2> you should make your own tree's
<mariogrip> Oh man! have i done some hardcore c++ coding :)
<popey> :)
<popey> What a good day. mariogrip getting Ubuntu Touch on OnePlus One, and flexiondotorg has Ubuntu MATE Remix PowerPC running on an iBook G4 :)
<popey> opposite ends of the scale
<mariogrip> I had do do some changes to qcom display
<mariogrip> popey :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> I think its fake because the year isn't 1970 sooo... haha xD x3
<popey> no, that makes it even more accurate
<popey> a faker would put the date right
<mariogrip> xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> DOES THAT MEAN ALL THE BQ PHONES ARE FAKE? xD
<popey> OMG!
<mariogrip> Yes
<DonkeyHotei> i held the bq phone in my hand and it was real, mhall119 was there
<k1l> dobey: yes i saw him evading the ban, but i did hope he would have changed his agressive, annoying and demanding behaviour that lead to the ban in the first place. sadly he didnt ¯\_(ツ)_/¯	
<Tassadar> yeah, they have just gallery app open, showing screenshots of Ubuntu and they waited a while so the status bar hid itself
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: oh? were you at SCaLE?
<dobey> k1l: yeah, i only pinged you when i decided he wasn't going to :)
<DonkeyHotei> mhall119: i was at scale 6, 7, 8, 9, and 13
<mhall119> nice!
<DonkeyHotei> mhall119: see /query
<mhall119> I was at 7 & 8, then not again until 13
<DonkeyHotei> yes, i met you at 7 & 8
<Robbyf2> mariogrip: what made display work? caf sources?
<cwayne> mariogrip: pretty sure you're my hero now.
<mhall119> you did? Sorry man, my memory is awful
<DonkeyHotei> i think it was 8 when you warned me not to eat all the Perky Jerky at once
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> cwayne mariogrip  is my hero too x3
<mhall119> either that or I do remember you, but not your nick
<DonkeyHotei> i used to use the nick sn9
<mariogrip> Robbyf2 caf does not work, and ubuntu is based around caf (cm)
<mhall119> Perky Jerky? was that the caffinated slim jims?
<DonkeyHotei> yep
<mhall119> hmmm, sn9 rings a bell
 * mariogrip feels special, I get so much nice feedback :)
<mhall119> were you the one who had a friend in Florida that you introduced to our loco?
<mhall119> mariogrip: nice feedback is the consequence of doing nice things :)
<cwayne> mariogrip: which rootfs are you using?
<DonkeyHotei> yep, i keep in touch with her by phone
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: ah ha! I *do* remember! :)
<mhall119> this is kind of a big deal for me
<mhall119> how is she doing? I haven't spoken with her in years
<mariogrip> cwayne: using my own :) (vivid)
<cwayne> mariogrip: phew, I was worried it was like saucy or something really old :P
<DonkeyHotei> she has a job that keeps her a bit busy and typically during the hours she has available to use her phone :(
<mariogrip> cwayne: Always you the new stuff :)
<mariogrip> brb
<adrian47> is possible to mount partition in 2 places? 1st with ro, 2nd rw
<DonkeyHotei> possible but ill-advised
<mariogrip> i'm back!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Welcome back
<dobey> adrian47: you can mount it rw, and then loopback/bind mount it as ro elsewhere. but you can't loopback/bind mount a ro partition as rw
<dobey> (for obvioius reasons)
<Verc> The Epic Story Of Switching To Devel On Mako vol 124384720894762829:
<Verc> "AssertionError: Missing destination files: ['/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz', '/var/lib/system-image/keyring.tar.xz.asc']"
<Verc> and LOTS of other stuff
<dobey> Verc: well if you have devel mode enabled, you can switch with ubuntu-device-flash. but don't use --wipe or --bootstrap
<Verc> Ok. My curiosity takes over my data. I'll flash it
<dobey> just avoid --wipe and --bootstrap and your data should be fine
<adrian47> when i unpacked boot.img in bin folder i see many files that has 1.1MB, it is real?
<adrian47> have*
<adrian47> i want copy they into internal memory, and they take about 100MB
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> IDK if theres a bug already, but I was wondering where I'd post a bug about when choosing a picture for contacts, if you select an image, it selects the image as is and it doesn't give you an option to crop it to the face
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: content-hub i guess
<dobey> or gallery-app/camera-app more likely
<mandel> robru, can you remind me, if possible, how to add the package number to a symbols file? there was a regexp that was later substituted
<robru> mandel: yeah, put 0replaceme as the version number and the train will mangle that into the version it's building.
<robru> mandel: also works in any other files under debian/ dir
<mandel> robru, awesome, thx
<robru> mandel: you're welcome
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dobey I was thinking gallery-app was most likely :P
<Verc> after the entire day I've got 15.04 <3
<Verc> thanks!
<Elleo> mandel: retested that MR, still giving problems I'm afraid
<Elleo> mandel: looks like the helper doesn't report the size correctly
<Elleo> mandel: have added a comment to the MR
<mandel> Elleo, really.. weird, unzip -Zh should work.. do you have the logs?
<Elleo> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10417307/
<mandel> Elleo, thx
<mandel> Elleo, hmm start /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ubuntu-download-manager/udm-extractor--unzip --path /home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/2/Anais Mitchell - Xoa.zip --size3
<Elleo> mandel: two downloads there, the first one succeeds (but probably shouldn't have, since it only left enough space after having deleted the original zip which I don't think your code accounts for), the second one runs out of space while unpacking so ends up with the log being truncated
<mandel> Elleo, I wonder what is that 3 at the end :-/
<Elleo> mandel: that's the output of the command
<Elleo> mandel: I already tried running it and it just gives "3" as its output
<mandel> Elleo, I'm stupid then, there is a 3 missing, thx ;)
<mandel> Elleo, so that is clearly an issue with unzip in there.. gosh it that is the case I'm going to hate my life, on the desktopm amd64 works
<mandel> Elleo, thx for the feedback, you can go on holidays :)
<Elleo> :/
<Elleo> heh, no problem
<Elleo> mandel: are you setting the locale before calling unzip -Zh? I've just tried running it and I see its output is human readable in the form "Zip file size: 25113 bytes" if that has a different number of words in spanish for example it might be parsing the output differently
<RobbyF> mariogrip, ok, I'm back anything i can help with
<mandel> Elleo, like 526 in the diff =>  QRegExp rx("(\\d+)");
<mandel> Elleo, and then I grab the first match, which should be the number :)
<mandel> no locale to deal with
<mandel> I sometimes do smart things with regular expressions hehehe
<Elleo> mandel: ah, okay :)
<mariogrip> RobbyF wanna test it out?
<RobbyF> tempted too :)
<mariogrip> I can see if i get multirom working on it
<mariogrip> with it**
<RobbyF> I've done a full back up anyhow.
<RobbyF> I won't use multirom
<mariogrip> Okey
<RobbyF> although i should consider it
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> Here is boot.img: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95916177934534402
<mariogrip> Waiting for system.img to upload
<mariogrip> do you have vivid downloaded? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/vivid-preinstalled-touch-armhf.tar.gz)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-26
<RobbyF> sounds good
<RobbyF> having video driver issues atm
<RobbyF> bit oftopic but what do you guys run for nvidia
<RobbyF> (gtx460)
<popey> RobbyF: My pc has a GTX 460
<mariogrip> I uses nvidia own drivers for my gtx
<RobbyF> I keep getting flickeing text
<RobbyF> tearing or something
<mariogrip> RobbyF can you help me with one thing?
<RobbyF> I can try
<mariogrip> RobbyF just to make a guide how to build and install it
<mariogrip> I will add you on a google doc if that's okey
<RobbyF> yup
<RobbyF> it's 7pm my time. I wasgonna skip work tomrrow and help out if ic an
<mariogrip> That's you choose, i'm online tomorrow to :)
<RobbyF> perfect
<RobbyF> I'll be on from 8am EST until 4pm EST
<mariogrip> Sounds good :)
<RobbyF> and most of tonight, I' know you'll be leaving soon
<mariogrip> I have 1 week holiday (norwegian winter holiday) btw
<mariogrip> also this week
<RobbyF> ok
<nhaines> mhall119: So I'm using uReddit 2.0 and I find that after I sign in, content isn't displayed anymore.
<mhall119> nhaines: hmmm, can you switch to "New" and back?
<nhaines> Starting it up again and now it's just spinning.  :)
<popey> Ask for your money back! :)
<nhaines> I demand my money back!  It was $0.00 but my time is quite valuable.
<nhaines> I'll post logs for free but dealing with seting a PIN and turning on developer mode is going to cost.
<mhall119> nhaines: no need, just copy it out by hand from the logviewer app :)
<nhaines> Now that's more like it!  :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/next-ubuntu-phone-flash-sale-tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> 3rd flash sale :p:p
<nhaines> Everyone's so angry about Flash support in Linux, and now everyone's mad at these flash sales.  I just don't understand the world anymore.  :P
<lotuspsychje> mad?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> its too early for these kinda jokes :p
<nhaines> lol
<lotuspsychje> ive seen alot of contra video's already on touch, but still their sold out every 'flash-sale' :p
<nhaines> I had one all weekend.  It was just fine.
<lotuspsychje> i think many users expect too much for 169,- of hardware
<lotuspsychje> nice one!
<lotuspsychje> so does it goe smooth in your opinion?
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/NV9cJKt.jpg
<nhaines> Yeah, it was perfectly smooth.  Just as good as my Nexus 5.
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<nhaines> I think because the screen's so small, that helps out the GPU a little.  :)
<lotuspsychje> i hear rtm got updates to smoothness, does that update apply the Bq also?
<lotuspsychje> yeah well, i dont like too big screens for a phone anyways
<nhaines> I didn't notice anything particular, but I only had the bq for three days.
<lotuspsychje> ok nice
<nhaines> If I got it after the smoothness update, well, it worked, lol.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> that pic is you and your kid?
<nhaines> Nope, one of the speakers who came by to ask questions.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<nhaines> I see them there every year and he recognizes me now, so I took a phone photo.  Which I should email to his dad, actually, now that I'm going through the photos for the weekend.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<nhaines> His talk was on a floating point, decimal computer from 1962 and was fascinating.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<nhaines> Anyway, we had a bunch of Ubuntu pictogram shirts to raffle off and a couple more to give out ad hoc, and I gave him one.  :P
<lotuspsychje> must be nice on such event
<lotuspsychje> this is a great turning point for ubuntu
<nhaines> It was fun.  Everyone wanted to know about the phones and Snappy Ubuntu Core and the Orange Box that Jorge Castro and Dustin Kirkland brought.
<lotuspsychje> snappy is very interesting indeed
<lotuspsychje> whats an orange box
<nhaines> I think it's 10 Intel NUCs in a box, with the first one running MAAS.
<nhaines> http://www.tranquilpcshop.co.uk/ubuntu-orange-box/
<lotuspsychje> ah yes i hear of those NUCs thats interesting
<lotuspsychje> im planning to open an ubuntu store myself, with laptops/desktops only with LTS and samsung evo 850 pro inside
<lotuspsychje> a bit like the system76 guys
<lotuspsychje> but then only with ssd inside
<nhaines> Oh nice.  :)  System 76 helped with our booth too.  :)
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/Ap9fDxt.jpg
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> where is you
<nhaines> I'm in the white, like in the first pic.  ;)
<lotuspsychje> ok cool
<lotuspsychje> so that organge box is like a mini server with 10 computers you can branch
<nhaines> 9, but yes.  (the first orchestrates.)
<lotuspsychje> working out of the box? or needs server config first?
<nhaines> You wouldn't want to use it in production, but it's perfect for demonstration.
<nhaines> It's all self-contained.
<lotuspsychje> great idea
<nhaines> You can use it for cloud dev work.
<lotuspsychje> or ubuntu lan for demo indeed
<DonkeyHotei> i'm next to nhaines in that photo
<nhaines> Canonical made them for consulting purposes, but people wanted to buy them.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> unexpecting things gonna happen for ubuntu im sure
<lotuspsychje> im curious how many devices Bq planned exactly
<lotuspsychje> the only thing we know is 12.000/a minute first flash sale
<lotuspsychje> each sale 10min so maybe 360.000 devices?
<DonkeyHotei> the thing i hate most while hating these flash sales is the lack of US-usable hardware in them
<lotuspsychje> anyway you devs have made a revolutionairy impact on the world for sure!
<nhaines> Selling US-usable hardware would mean that they weren't Europe-usable.
<lotuspsychje> maybe meizu will have it US ready?
<DonkeyHotei> most smartphones today have multi-region radios
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: There'll be a US-focused manufacturer announcement in the next 6 months.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: nice
<nhaines> Anyway, the bq Aquaris is a budget phone.  It's not going to have tons of radios in it.
<lotuspsychje> DonkeyHotei: i remember some brands not supporting arabic regio, cant recall wich one
<nhaines> Although it does have an FM radio.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<nhaines> Also, most smartphones don't have globalband radios.
<DonkeyHotei> €169 is more than a moto g
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: for a budget phone with ubuntu, bq did a good thing
<nhaines> That's because Google subsidizes the hardware costs along with the carriers.
<DonkeyHotei> what about that australian phone that competes with the moto g?
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: is the snappy core also for smartphones?
<nhaines> No, but it will be some day.  Probably once manufacturers start producing Ubuntu-compatible phones.
<lotuspsychje> that would be interesting
<DonkeyHotei> the non-removable battery is such an apple thing to do
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: talk about the perfect dev environment everywhere.  :)
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: :p
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: most of the snappy packages are embedded system stuff.  So you could use an Ubuntu phone to power all kinds of things.
<lotuspsychje> im sure many things will happen from here
<lotuspsychje> more touch apps created
<lotuspsychje> etc
<nhaines> I'll bet the Ubuntu SDK makes for some beautiful interfaces on top of snappy.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> im still running channel=devel on my nexus7
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich image would run best
<nhaines> ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<lotuspsychje> but ive read that the rtm update is only for n4 and phones
<lotuspsychje> would that not freeze my n7?
<lotuspsychje> or is that rtm 14.09 the stable one
<nhaines> rtm is the only thing anyone's been working on for the past four months.
<nhaines> And no one's worked on the tablet interface since last March.
<lotuspsychje> nice, ill try it so rtm receives updates also like devel right
<nhaines> Everything receives updates.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<nhaines> foo-proposed receives daily updates of whatever's been commited, and foo receives special, promotoed foo-proposed updates.
<lotuspsychje> ill try the rtm 14.09 later on my n7
<nhaines> If it doesn't work I'll give you your money back!
<lotuspsychje> loll
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: http://askubuntu.com/questions/556755/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-rtm-14-09-on-nexus-7-flo
<lotuspsychje> this would be the way to go right
<anpok> how can i switch the audio output to an attached USB device? i.e. usb headphone .. or DAC
<anpok> do we need a setting inside the gui... or can I make pulse audio always select the last plugged audio device?
<nhaines> dpm: good morning!
<dpm> hey, good morning nhaines
<dpm> I hear you the ubucon and scale were great :)
<dpm> s/hear you/hear/
<nhaines> It definitely was a huge success!  :)
<dpm> awesome, thanks so much for making it happen
<nhaines> Was a nice collaboration from the community.  :)
<nhaines> aq gave me his bq phone for the weekend.
<dpm> yeah, so said mhall119 :)
<dpm> cool
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/Ap9fDxt.jpg
<jgdx> yehaw, I got one
<nhaines> jgdx: congrats!
<jgdx> nhaines, thanks! :)
<jgdx> it's gunna be sweet having a phone that's not flashed/wiped/whatnot every n days
<dholbach> good morning
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TB0X:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --bootstrap
<lotuspsychje> 2015/02/26 10:14:53 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting
<lotuspsychje> 2015/02/26 10:14:53 Device is |flo|
<lotuspsychje> 2015/02/26 10:14:53 Flashing version 195 from ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device flo
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: installing :p
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: worked like a charm mate tnx, ubuntu 14.10 (r195) showing
<lotuspsychje> for those who recently joined:
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/next-ubuntu-phone-flash-sale-tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu phone 3rd flash sale
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy For Pete’s Sake Day! :-D
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: yay!  \o/
<nhaines> I don't recommend -proposed unless you're ready to file lots of bug reports.  But good luck with it!
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: the 14.09 channel wasnt there
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: had the same issue like here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/556755/how-to-install-ubuntu-touch-rtm-14-09-on-nexus-7-flo
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: how do you think that come?
<nhaines> No idea!  Unless they're neglecting flo for the phones right now.
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: yeah maybe thats why iv readed rtm supports only nexus4 and phones for now?
<lotuspsychje> or the new rtm update i mean
<lotuspsychje> anyway rtm proposed is already smoother then =devel :p
<nhaines> That's because vivid is in no usable shape.
<lotuspsychje> well ill stick to rtm proposed until they fix it for n7
<nhaines> vivid doesn't work for any mobile device anywhere.
<nhaines> Although I think they're taking the next three weeks to fix it up.
<lotuspsychje> vivid is 15.04 right
<popey> yes
<nhaines> Right.
<lotuspsychje> anyway tnx for the 14.09 rtm hint, works alot smoother now
<lotuspsychje> doesnt look buggy to me :p
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: my nexus7 has become very responsive, tnx again mate
<dslul> hello guys, regarding the porting guide, where can i find kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig? Is it normal that phablet-dev-bootstrap does not download a kernel directory?
<Verc> Hi :) Yesterday I've flashed the devel channel of Ubuntu Touch to my Nexus 4 (mako). The problem is that the sound does not work. When somebody's calling there's no sound. the same then somebody sends me a SMS. Music player does not work too. But sounds of keyboard work and sounds of dialer work too.
<Verc> Also there is no sound when I am chosing ringtone or SMS tone
<Verc> the silent mode is off, volume is max
<Verc> When I play videos on YouTube in browser, the sound works
<svij> Verc: sounds similar to my bug report
<Verc> share a link
<svij> Verc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1398560
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398560 in Canonical System Image "Music playback randomly stops working" [High,Confirmed]
<Verc> well, my sound does not work
<Verc> I cannot even hear when somebody's calling to me
<svij> I didn't try calling
<svij> but I had similar issues, like i wrote in the bug report
<svij> comment #5
<Verc> I see. I think that I have to flash "stable" because without sound my phone is useless
<svij> did you try to fix it with remove the pulse config things?
<ogra_> svij, Verc you both run completely different distros on completely different devices .. unlikely that the bugs are related
<ogra_> but yeah, Verc did an upgrade, there might be old pulse config around that is broken
<svij> ogra_: well, but the symptons are nearly the same
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but you run utopic :)
<ogra_> or something like utopic i should say :)
<svij> ok
<Verc> is there a SIMPLE way of fixing the sound. Or should I report a bug and switch back to "Stable"?
<svij> Verc: check comment 10
<ogra_> Verc, adb shell rm -rf /home/phablet/.config/pulse/*
<ogra_> and then: adb reboot
<ogra_> see if it works afterwards (or rather "hear")
<Verc> I'm trying!
<Verc> brb
<Verc> Hmm, I have no idea what's happening because the device turned off and has not turned on
<Verc> HELP! The telephone does not boot!
<Verc> Verc panic!
<Verc> I've unplugged it and it booted.
<popey> PANIC OVER!
<Verc> I've got sound!
<Verc> ogra_ I love you! <3
<davmor2> ogra_: man now I'm gonna have to insult you so your head fits through doors again aren't I :)
<Verc> now even the Media Player works!
<g105b> I just bought mine!
<Verc> is beta going to be released today (I mean for phones)
<Verc> ?
<dannythed> does anybody know when the 4.5 u edition will be shipped (the ones that ship in march)?
<popey> sometime after the chinese new year
<dannythed> didn't receive any notification yet :)
<dannythed> hehe
<dannythed> how many were sold already? :D
<popey> no idea
<popey> don't believe that information was made public
<dannythed> yeah. web magazines are reporting (!) that they had only 300 devices in the 1st sale
<dannythed> they so guerilla marketing uh.
<dannythed> im not sure about it though
<dannythed> so i wonder if anyone has reference?
<dannythed> i also read that 25% of the orders came from germany.
<popey> dunno where they got that
<popey> i saw people reporting their order numbers as proof of numbers
<yoritomo> hello
<yoritomo> i have a sony Xperia T, i would like to know if it has any suitable way to put an ubuntu on it or any other good linux ?
<yoritomo> i want to get free from Android
<k1l_> see the device list if someone already did it (might look at xda-developers too) or follow the porting guide to port ubuntu-touch yourself to your device
<jgdx> !devices | yoritomo
<ubot5> yoritomo: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<yoritomo> i saw already this page, that is why i am getting affraid, because mint version on the page for Xperia T does not mention almost anything working correctly yet
<yoritomo> that is why i am asking my question this way to try to find a good alternative for my device
<yoritomo> Any other distro working on mobiles ?
<k1l_> yoritomo: well, you ask in a ubuntu channel. what do you expect gives as answers? :)
<yoritomo> yes i understand, but if the version is not ready how mmay i catch the information for an alternative ?
<k1l_> yoritomo: well, if you want to be able to run non-android OS you might want to buy a device that ships witht non-android or is open/known to work with non-android.
<yoritomo> ok, then i will understand it as no way to install a working linux on my device
<yoritomo> thanks for your information
<k1l_> yoritomo: android is a working linux
<k1l_> did you give it a try to install ubuntu touch on it to see what works and what not right now?
<k1l_> yoritomo: but if you want an overview what people already did port to your device see xda-developers
<yoritomo> ok i wiil check it
<Verc> when I type sudo apt-get update on my Nexus4 (15.04 r1) I get errors
<Verc> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo apt-get update Err http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease    Err http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid-updates InRelease    Err http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid-security InRelease    Err http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid Release.gpg   Could not resolve 'ports.ubuntu.com' Err http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid-updates Release.gpg   Could not resolve 'ports.ubuntu.com' Err http://ports.ubuntu.com vivid-security Release.gpg 
<jgdx> Verc, no network?
<Verc> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. For the second time I'm looking as an idiot. Ofc. Network's off. thanks
<jgdx> np!
<dslul> mariogrip can i ask you something about your port?
<mariogrip> sure
<dslul> did you compile the kernel separately?
<mariogrip> What do you mean, like make bootimage and make systemimage?
<dslul> because using phablet-dev-bootstrap i cannot find the kernel dir with kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/ cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig as the porting guide states
<mariogrip> you need to add local_manifest/roomservice and edit the manifest.xml
<mariogrip> this https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one/blob/master/manifest.xml and this https://github.com/ubuntu-touch-oneplus-one/ubuntu-touch-for-oneplus-one/blob/master/local_manifests/roomservice.xml
<mariogrip> and after you did that, you need to sync you repo usin repo sync
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/
<mariogrip> then you will see kernel/oneplus
<dslul> i was asking in general because i am trying to port utouch to nexus 7 2012
<mariogrip> ah, you need to add the kernels repo
<mariogrip> then it will download the kernel for your device
<dslul> and after that you compiled the kernel manually? because it looks like it uses some precompiled binaries
<mariogrip>   <project name="android_kernel_oneplus_one" path="kernel/oneplus/msm8974" remote="opo" revision="master" />
<mariogrip> replace with your device kernel
<mariogrip> it will compile like a normal android tree
<mariogrip> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mariogrip> more about android tree http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Doc:_porting_intro
<dslul> thank you, i'll try what you said :)
<mariogrip> :)
<RobbyF> morning
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, o/ I just wrote you an email, but if you have time probably it's better if we talk here on IRC, I've some questions
<mariogrip> Hey
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, reading your e-mail now, let’s talk
<RobbyF> back in 20
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, probably I'm confuse because I don't see what's your final plan on this
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, the settings are not accessed on the C++ side
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, they’re only needed in QML (current search engine is an exception, but it will go away)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, mhh, and what about others? the homepage? The restore previous session? At the moment they are all managed via C++, do you plan to move all to qml?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, homepage is accessed from C++ today, but it should be fairly trivial to change that so it’s only accessed in QML
<oSoMoN> same for restore previous session
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, but indeed you have a point, there’s more work needed than I anticipated :)
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, :D so you want to drop completely the Settings class in C++?
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, yes, that’s the goal
<oSoMoN> sorry if I didn’t make it clear earlier
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, okay, now it's a bit clearer, thanks! I'm still confused on how you will manage some things in QML, but not business of mine atm. So now I' ll work on search engine model. I think I'll do a new branch from scratch, to drop settings ui prerequiste and because well, it's totally different from actual implementation
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, sounds like a plan!
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, I’ll take some time this afternoon to write up a detailed plan for the whole settings implementation, as it’s getting a bit more complex than I initially thought
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, okay, great :-) I'll update you in next days! As usual, thanks for your time and patience!
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, and as usual, you’re very welcome :)
<Verc> another problem with music player:
<Verc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1424626
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424626 in Ubuntu Music App "Sound cracks while playing, poor quality" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pitti> on current vivid-proposed the mobile data connection just stops after a while, this happened several times now
<pitti> no amout of flight mode , 2g vs 3g and mobile data on/off toggling brings it back, I need to reboot
<pitti> which component is that? any hint where I could look for debug messages?
<pitti> ofono?
<ogra_> pitti, check your routing table
<ogra_> i have seen cases where you end up with no default route
<rebelos> guys ubuntu phone supports msim stuff right?
<pitti> default via 10.51.99.33 dev rmnet_usb0  proto static  metric 1024
<pitti> ogra_: ^ it's currently working (just rebooted), and I have that default route
<pitti> ogra_: rmnet_usb sounds a bit odd for a 3G connection, but I guess that's the one
<jgdx> pitti, seen bug 1418077 ?
<ubot5> bug 1418077 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM fails to create a cellular data connection for a unacceptably long time" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418077
<pitti> ogra_: thanks, I'll watch out for that
<ogra_> yeah, looks like you got a default one ... then it isnt that
<pitti> jgdx: seems related, but I didn't change any TechnologyPreference; it was more or less just sitting here doing nothing
<jgdx> pitti, we used that mainly to reliably reproduce it. I wonder, could you wait 10 minutes and see if network comes back?
<pitti> ok, checked in the terminal app, I still have the rmnet_usb thingy after unplugging
<pitti> jgdx: sure, can do; yesterday it was like that for an hour or so, but I'll watch more closely next time it happesn
<pitti> I wast mostly curious where to look -- NM, ofono, some android log, etc.
<jgdx> pitti, thanks. And syslog should tell you what NM is doing
<pitti> ok; I'll watch out, thanks!
<pitti> jgdx: ah, so switching between 2g and 3g should trigger this?
<pitti> is that TechnologyPreference?
 * pitti switches to 2G, sees 3G disappear, and nothing else come back, indeed
<pitti> so maybe this gets triggered when 3G temporarily isn't available
<jgdx> pitti, maybe, but if it's the same bug, then the connection should come back. Which it isn't?
<pitti> ok, it's now dead, I'll let it sit here for 30 mins
<jibel> pitti, I've the same problem on krillin/vivid but in my case the route is gone
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I have no routes or UP interfaces left
<pitti> and no visible attempts from NM to bring it back; "sudo service network-manager restart" fixes it
<Verc> I have been disconnected and I cannot see replies to my previous question posted here. Could someone paste it for me, please?
<OerHeks> Verc, no replies AFAIK
<Verc> thanks
<Verc> :)
<Verc> so is there any way to allow terminal to be opened when the screen is locked? Because when I lock screen, the mocp player stops working
<mariogrip> ogra_ where was the folder where all the upstart-job is, where i removed ubuntu-locate-service
<ogra_> /ect/init ?
<ogra_> *etc
<mariogrip> yes, thanks
<mcphail> Looks like sales are a bit slower on the bq phone today
<Verc> how to allow application to work when the telephone is locked? I'd like terminal to do so
<dobey> Verc: applications are paused while the screen is locked. there is no way to change that.
<Verc> but Music Player works
<dobey> Verc: only special system services can continue processing while screen is locked
<dobey> Verc: the music player UI is paused. the music stream is played through a system service
<Verc> is there any way to stream music from germinal through a system service?
<mcphail> dobey: is there a link anywahere to the ubuntu touch app lifecycle: what happens during lock, loss of focus, interruption by phone call etc?
<dobey> mcphail: there's a wiki page i think, but i don't know the url
<mcphail> dobey: ok, i'll hunt it down. Must have missed it when looking the other day
<dobey> Verc: i don't know if there is a cli for streaming music/video through the system service
<Verc> I've installed Music On Console which gives better sound quality than Music Player but it stops when the screen is locked. I'd love to avoid that
<jgdx> pitti, I'm working on wifi hotspots in USS and [1] would really help the test story. Let me know if that mr needs work. [1] https://gitorious.org/python-dbusmock/python-dbusmock/merge_requests/11
<dobey> Verc: there are some known issues with vivid that should be fixed soon. some issues with music player i think was in that list. i don't knwo what "music on console" is, but it would need to use the same api that music player does to play through the system service. music player itself doesn't actually play the music. the system service does. music player is just a UI which tells it what to play. playing local tracks through t
<Verc> dobey: I cannot see your entire message :(
<Verc> Music On Console is console music player. It uses Ncurses. The problem with sound is the same in 15.04 and 14.10
<Verc> and with Rhythmbox on my Deksktop 14.04 LTS
<Verc> sount quality is terrible
<Verc> *sound
<dobey> for rhythmbox you probably have the volume set to over 100% on your sound card
<dobey> and probably rhythmbox is also set to 100%
<OerHeks> rhythmbox misses an equaliser
<dobey> if you want an eq, install one
<dobey> the calf one is pretty decent
<pitti> jgdx: thanks, will look/merge ASAP
<jgdx> pitti, awesome, thank you.
<OerHeks> nice review http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/I-Have-Zero-Coding-Skills-and-I-Made-an-Ubuntu-Scope-474368.shtml
<Verc> dobey: I've installed vlc on my nexus but it stops playing when the screen is locked
<Verc> the soung quality is far better than the native Music Player
<dobey> Verc: i already told you why that doesn't work
<Verc> yes :D I just wanted to boast and grumble at the same time :D
<Verc> and maybe you know who would know whether is there possibility to play music via different player?
<dobey> there are different players in the store
<dslul> mariogrip, when you tried to flash boot.img with fastboot have you encountered this: FAILED (remote: (InvalidSize))  ?
<mariogrip> nope, i haven't seen that before
<dslul> i assume boot.img has a fixed size, but is it the same for every device?
<ogra_> no, it varies based on the partition table of the device
<RobbyF> awesome, MX4 will be shipped internationally
<dslul> it turns out the boot.img generated is bigger than the one in cyanogenmod roms...even the nexus 4 one
<dslul> is it normal?
<dslul> when i compile ubuntu touch for nexus 4 boot.img is ~10MB and the one in cyanogen roms is 6.7MB
<RobbyF> dslul, seems to be normal from what i've seen
<RobbyF> ls
<kenvandine> mandel, happy to see the udm fix in a silo, thanks!
<dslul> RobbyF, when i try to do fastboot flash boot boot.img it says FAILED (remote: (InvalidSize)) on the nexus 7 2012
<RobbyF> something must be wrong with the boot.img
<dslul> i'll try using cyanogenmod device and kernel repositories to see if anything changes
<kenvandine> mandel, we should include my backport of the original check_hash branch to your rtm silo
<kenvandine> seb128, can i get another review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-check-hash/+merge/247489
<kenvandine> seb128, i fixed the style issues in your last review here https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/style_fixes/+merge/251146
<kenvandine> and backported that to the rtm branch
<kenvandine> so should be good now
<kenvandine> seb128, if you could give both of them a review
<kenvandine> mandel, i reconfigured that rtm silo with the check_hash backport branch, and dropped the no change rebuild for settings
<seb128> kenvandine, sure, can do that tomorrow
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks, i went ahead and put the rtm branch in mandel's silo
<kenvandine> since without that backport, his udm fixes aren't enough
<seb128> k
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, are we still landing that silo then? what is in there
<kenvandine> that the check hash fix, to verify the click package downloads
<kenvandine> not sure when it'll land
<kenvandine> but it looks like mandel fixed udm
<kenvandine> and it requires stuff to be rebuilt
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ok not sure we will rtm that
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> well it's ready :)
<kenvandine> correction, i think it's ready :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, let me check with jdstrand  on it
<adrian47> Someone know how can i lower size of boot.img? i need 0.6MB
<RobbyF> adrian47, fastboot erase boot
<RobbyF> that might free up partiion space
<adrian47> RobbyF, thanks, I tried it but my partition has only 4.1MB :(
<Verc> Is it a bug if after flashing the devel channel to my mako the Ubuntu Store does not worki?
<popey> Verc: define "does not work"?
<popey> maybe check your ubuntu one account still exists and looks okay
<Verc> It shows nothing.  Only the background
<popey> pull down to refresh?
<popey> network works?
<Verc> norhing :(
<Verc> I have readded U1 account
<Verc> norhing
<dobey> can you open a page in the brwoser or use a web app?
<dobey> store scope has been working fine for me on devel-proposed for months
<dobey> and we haven't really made any changes to it, so no reason for it to have stopped working
<dobey> popey: account not needed to browse store. only to install/purcahse, so probably unrelated
<dobey> oh
<Verc> sorry I left accidentally
<Verc> have I missed somethink?
<dobey> 15:55 < dobey> can you open a page in the brwoser or use a web app?
<dobey> 15:55 < dobey> store scope has been working fine for me on devel-proposed for months
<dobey> 15:56 < dobey> and we haven't really made any changes to it, so no reason for it to have stopped working
<Verc> *something
<Verc> which page?
<dobey> any page
<dobey> "does your network actually work?"
<dobey> store is working just fine for me. so no server issue
<dobey> and nothing's changed in the scope that would affect that, so almost certainly a network connectivity issue on your device
<Verc> Now I'm using the telephone's browser
<dobey> you can watch ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log to see if there are errors logged
 * dobey bets qt can't use the network and a reboot might fix it
<Verc> This log is soooo long
<dobey> that's what tail -f is for
<dobey> so you only see the new bits
<nik90> oh man the convergency video by will cooke is freaking amazing! https://plus.google.com/108554416426692294217/posts/2traoV92n5z
<dobey> why is libreoffice using the default gtk+ theme though instead of the ubuntu theme?
<mhall119> dobey: probably missing configs
<mhall119> also, we may not ship the ubuntu GTK theme as part of the device images :)
<mhall119> we may not ship them *now*, I would imagine that will change once all of this awesome work lands
<dobey> mhall119: should get will to install the theme on the demo device for mwc though. will look much better with it :)
<dobey> anyway, time for me to go. later :)
<mhall119> dobey: the Gtk theme doesn't exactly match the new SDK's theme though
<mhall119> it would look better,yes, but not a match
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mahll119 one thing with ubuntu 15.04 with unity 8 is how you install x-apps, I see videos with them but when I install an app it doesn't show up in unity8
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: right now it's probably a bit hacky, I'm betting willcooke has made some special .desktop files to (A) make it appear in Unity 8 and (B) wrap the executable in XMir
<mhall119> but eventually that'll all be worked out
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 yeah I posted asking about it in the ubuntu app developer community to ask if anyone knew, and someone sent a video which looked hacky and I was like... yeah... I'll just wait a bit longer before I test this with other apps then xD
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-27
<guest05> How can I compile C++ source using Qt Creator on Ubuntu OS without command terminal manually.
<guest05> like debugger
<dobey> mhall119: it's not an exact match no, but it's 1000x better than the win95 look :)
<nhaines> dobey: I agree.  The default GNOME icons don't match Suru either!
<nhaines> And at least it's recognizeable!
<dobey> nhaines: eh, i am not of a fan of the concept of having all the app icons be big squares. really don't like that :-/
<nhaines> That's... not what Suru is?
<dobey> nhaines: suru icons are the ones on the phone, no?
<nhaines> Yeah, like the ones in the indicator menus or System Settings.
<dobey> no, those are just indicator and system-settings specific designs. suru includes the app icons as well
<dobey> the way unity8 displays icons, they really have to be full frame square images
<nhaines> No they don't.  See: indicator icons.
<dobey> again
<dobey> APP icons
<nhaines> Well, that's been the story since 11.04.  I don't see it changing any time soon.
<dobey> what?
<nhaines> Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is that neither the Ubuntu GTK theme nor the default matches Suru and (which is the design style the indicators and rest of the toolkit uses) and so the Ubuntu theme would be better.
<dobey> nhaines: i think you're either already asleep, or drunk. i'm not sure which. :)
<nhaines> I wouldn't mind either.  :)
<nhaines> Basically I don't care about and am not discussing the launcher icons.  They have nothing to do with how ugly LibreOffice looks on a phone.  :)
<dobey> 21:50 < nhaines> dobey: I agree.  The default GNOME icons don't match Suru either!
<nhaines> 18:51 < dobey> mhall119: it's not an exact match no, but it's 1000x better than the win95 look :)
<dobey> the ubuntu gtk+ theme, yes
<nhaines> mhall119's argument was that they're not using it because it doesn't match Suru.
<nhaines> And I assert that this is a silly reason.
<dobey> it wasn't an argument
<dobey> he said it wasn't on the image, which has nothing to do with it matching suru or not.
<dobey> it also doesn't match suru, but it at least makes the colors 90% closer to what they would be for a qml app
<nhaines> Yes, that's what I'm saying too.
<dobey> running a plain qt app under xmir probably doesn't look very good either
<dobey> why did you mention the icons then?
<nhaines> Because the icons are part of the theme.
<dobey> the toolbar icons in libreoffice are part of the libreoffice theme; they don't come from gnome. but again, they're much better than the stock icons
<dobey> any traditional app UIs are going to look completely out of place anyway, because they've got menus and toolbars and all kinds of other things, which don't fit in with the phone/tablet "design"
<dobey> and i can't imagine libreoffice having a ui that matches the uitk design. it would be incredibly weird
<dobey> anyway
 * dobey goes back to not being on the computer
<nhaines> \o/
<aarobc> HI!
<aarobc> So, stupid question: with android I have adb for debugging and such, but how can I do something similar with ubuntu touch?
<nhaines> Define "similar".  I don't know how adb works.
<aarobc> nhaines: oh. well, with android, you plug the phone into your computer, then type "adb shell", and then you have a shell that's of the phone and stuff
<nhaines> If you put your phone in developer mode and type 'adb shell' or 'phablet-shell' you have a phone shell.
<aarobc> how to put ubuntu touch in developer mode?
<aarobc> nvmnd, think I found it
<nhaines> aarobc: System Settings > About this phone > Developer mode (at the very bottom)
<RobbyF> wow
<RobbyF> ubuntu touch seems snappy on pop
<RobbyF> resolution is amaizing
<nhaines> On what now?
<RobbyF> sorry oneplus
<DonkeyHotei> pop = opo ?
<RobbyF> yeah
<RobbyF> I was excited to key that in
<DonkeyHotei> i'm excited for a different reason
<RobbyF> whats that
<DonkeyHotei> i'm not sure i want to type it in the public channel yet, but:
<DonkeyHotei> ping ChickenCutlass rsalveti
<RobbyF> lol
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: whatever it is, congrats.
<nhaines> RobbyF: yeah, I figured once the porting guide came out it wouldn't take very long.
<RobbyF> is there web access to the ubuntu store atm?
<nhaines> There's an unofficial catalog but not otherwise.
<RobbyF> looking for an exchange mail client
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: /notice
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: oh, I don't think I heard about that.  But good job!
<DonkeyHotei> nhaines: i consider that rather premature
<DonkeyHotei> that's why i didn't type it in the channel
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: naturally, but a good first step.
<DonkeyHotei> what was her name, again?
<nhaines> I don't remember anything about SCALE.  I can't even remember which day I met my own editor.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I'd like to port ubuntu touch on my device ...
<aLeSD> how to get the kernel for my hw ?
<aLeSD> Do I have to ask to the maker the sources ?
<aLeSD> Do it have to puplish the sources ?
<jgdx> aLeSD, I don't know, but maybe this can help? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<aLeSD> and .. is it possible to install ubuntu on a smart tv ?
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> hola
<Mirv> hola
<Tm_T> is there way to search people in Telegram?
<Mirv> Tm_T: you mean like the "global search" in addition to phonebook? good question, I'd like to know too!
<Verc> HELP! My Nexus 4 does not boot. It shows "GOOGLE" and then nothing. I can turn it to recovery/bootloader mode but nothing else. I can see it in my Dekstop's terminal using "fastboot".
<Verc> I had 15.04 devel. Yesterday I have typed in my telephone's terminal "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade". There was some error with "deb" but I didn't know what to do so I rebooted the device. Now it's as I've said before :((((
<ogra_> ugh, why did you do that ?
<ogra_> ubuntu on phones doesnt use apt ...
<ogra_> better re-flash then
<Verc> ok :<<<
<Verc> I wanted to install the nevest image
<Verc> *newest
<ogra_> for that you use the system-settings update function
<Tm_T> ogra_: so no software installing with apt-get as the software store selection is incredibly limited still?
<ogra_> you also get a neotification if there is an updated image, just tap on the system settings icon on the riht in that notification and it will update
<ogra_> Tm_T, there will never be full support for apt ...
<Tm_T> like, where's irssi
<popey> in the click store
<popey> like every other app
<popey> (once someone adds it)
<Tm_T> right
<ogra_> as a developer you can install single packages, but the two systems are contradicting each other, a system-imae update will revert your apt changes, apt-get update will break system-image
<Tm_T> makes sense
<Tm_T> maybe some kind of sandboxing would avoid issues with that, maybe not
<ogra_> eventually the phone will switch to snappy as a base
<ogra_> that doesnt ship the apt binary at all
<Verc> karol@lenovo:~$ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel 2015/02/27 10:04:32 Expecting the device to expose an adb interface... device cannot be detected over adb
<ogra_> Verc, boot to recovery and add: --device mako
<ogra_> to your command
<Tm_T> heh, to me "smart phone" is computer, I tend to do stuff a lot on the road
<ogra_> snappy will enable you :)
<Verc> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=devel --device mako
<Verc> ?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> Tm_T, snappy is that "convergence" thing everyone talks about on the plumbing layer ;)
<ogra_> it will eventually drive the desktop too ...
<Tm_T> ogra_: I understand, I'm more referring to the software selection and possible arbitary limitations
<ogra_> so you will have an irssi snap then ;)
<Verc> is it OK, that is started to push something without downloading?
<jgdx> yeah
<ogra_> Verc, if there is no newer image on the server it uses what it has cached
<jgdx> Verc, means you've probably done this before and the image is cached
<ogra_> the devel channel is only updated very rarely
<Verc> GENIUS!
<Tm_T> but yeah, telegram user search is current issue I am facing, hard to use it if I cannot find any users
<Verc> I was scared that I have to wait a few hours to fix my phone
<popey> Tm_T: connect it to your address book
<Verc> where is the cache?
<Tm_T> popey: how?
<popey> it'll figure out who your friends are
<popey> in the app
<Verc> on my phone?
<ogra_> somewhere in your homedir under .cache
<popey> Verc: no, pc
<Verc> or my dektop?
<ogra_> on the PC
<Tm_T> popey: I tried adding users from phone's contact but I couldn't figure it out, it just goes to phone app
<Verc> OK because I've wiped cache in recovery mode
<popey> are your contacts synced to the device Tm_T ?
<popey> Verc: not the same cache
<Tm_T> popey: from several sources yes
<Verc> Ok, thanks for your help <3
<Verc> it's flashing
<popey> Tm_T: so open contacts app, do you see lots of them?>
<Tm_T> popey: a lot of people yes
<popey> Tm_T: ok, in telegram on the phone tap the burger menu top right, contacts, add contact (top right), from address book, contacts, select all, tick
<Tm_T> popey: ok, will try thanks
<Verc> I'm back :) The telephone works :)
<Tm_T> popey: aaaaa previously that selection thingy didn't even appear
<Verc> thanks!
<Tm_T> popey: now after few tries it came with some delay
<popey> ogra_: see this? https://twitter.com/vishne0/status/571169328688697344
<Tm_T> still no global search though
<ogra_> Tm_T, btw, there is kiwiirc and a freenode webclient in the store .... (both not optimal since if you background them you need to reconnect at some point, but better than no IRC at all :) )
<Tm_T> ogra_: indeed
<ogra_> popey, lol
<ogra_> i wonder how stuttery it runs :)
<Verc> but I've lost my console programs
<Verc> Music On Console
<Verc> I'll have to install it :)
<popey> Verc: hang on.
<popey> Verc: lets not go down the road of breaking the device _again_
<popey> Verc: what app are you after?
<Verc> I have to leave home now
<Verc> cya later
<anpok_> popey: i guess he meant http://moc.daper.net
<jgdx> Everything Verc does should be made into a wiki page
<anpok_> but I doubt he was serious..
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-is-official-will-be-at-mwc-in-march
<popey> ooh
<popey> want
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> looking nice spec mate
<ogra_> popey, you sure ? it might be locked down :)
<popey> hah
<popey> i have some paper on my desk which needs holding down
<ogra_> haha
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: you know why 14.09 rtm doesnt install image on n7 and 14.09/rtm-proposed does?
<ogra_> well, rtm isnt really for tablets ... so they dont get QAed or promoted in RTM
<popey> i have vivid on my n7
<lotuspsychje> ah, but the proposed one runs much smoother on my n7 on the channel=devel
<ogra_> (would cause more work to disable the tablet builds than to just let them run along)
<lotuspsychje> popey: and working nicely?
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: wich version do you reccomend to run best on n7?
<ogra_> hard to say since we really dont focus on tablets atm (i suspect that wil change soon) but i guess i'd take devel or devel-proposed
<lotuspsychje> i was on devel, and nhaines told me rtm is being worked on alot these days, and it runs very smooth on my n7 indeed
<ogra_> sure, it just doesnt get any testing on tablets
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> ill stick to rtm-proposed then until something better will come out :p
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<ogra_> devel does at least get one smoke test before we promote stuff from devel-proposed ...
<lotuspsychje> overal speed is nice on rtm on my n7
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Strawberry Day! :-D
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/new-video-shows-off-ubuntu-convergence-demoed-on-tablet-phone
<seb128> hum
<seb128> is "here" displaying details about places for others?
<seb128> I just get "Couldn't show you this place now"
<seb128> trying on different places, including some in London
<popey> seb128: how do you trigger that?
<seb128> popey, just search for something and click on small "pin" on the map for it
<seb128> like I searched for "burger" in London and click on "honest burgers soho"
<popey> i searched for walldorf then clicked the town http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-27-100736.png
<seb128> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/here.jpg
<popey> seb128: yes, reproduced http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-27-100850.png
<seb128> popey, thanks!
<popey> np
<seb128> popey, do you know where to report "here" bugs?
<popey> i don't.
<popey> victorp might
<jibel> seb128, if it's a problem with the webapp report a bug against webapp-applications, if it is a problem with the location report it against location-service
<jibel> webapps-applications*
<ogra_> seb128, it is the buioltin health monitor ... it checks your body mass index and decides for you if you should have a burger or not ... its a feature :)
<popey> ah, every time you search for "burger" it returns the results for "salad" instead :)
<popey> WONTFIX: Not a bug.
<ogra_> :D
<seb128> ogra_, call me fat?:
<seb128> !
<ogra_> LOL, how did i know you would say that :)
<seb128> bah
<ogra_> indeed i dont ... your phone is just mis-calibrated ;)
<victorp> popey, under espoo project
<ogra_> seb128, ^^^^
<davmor2> seb128: and co has anyone brought up having a 3g data tracker in system settings?   It would be nice to be able to have 3g data auto turn off when 5% of your allowance is left for example
<oSoMoN> Saviq, hey, in the shell-rotation branch, what happens to the indicators in landscape orientation?
<Saviq> oSoMoN, that's kinda the point, they keep to the top edge
<Saviq> as in the "new" top edge
<Saviq> the whole of shell rotates to keep bottom where bottom should be
<oSoMoN> Saviq, ok, that’s what I thought, just wanted confirmation, thanks!
<davmor2> Saviq: I'll tell you he was worried they would leap out and attack him for stealing away their top edge ;)
<Saviq> ;0
<seb128> davmor2, no, but it's not a settings thing, rather an indicator one, settings is only a frontend, it doesn't run all the time so can't enforce changes during a session like that
<davmor2> seb128: okay thanks for that
<seb128> davmor2, yw!
<nik90> rsalveti: ping
<matv1> just flashed to latest devel-proposed on my mako and I can only get 2g data and no 3g (while 3g should definitely be available). Is that a known issue?
<jgdx> matv1, bug 1422928 ?
<ubot5> bug 1422928 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[cellular] Not possible to select 3G on ril_1 after "Erase & Reset Everything"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422928
 * matv1 reading up on that bug
<jgdx> matv1, might be a new bug if it persist.
<matv1> jgdx doenst look like the other one. That implies (if iḿ reading right) that 3g isnt even an option in the UI
<matv1> that is not the case with me
<matv1> jgdx and it does persist over reboots
<jgdx> matv1, oh. What are the symptoms?
<jgdx> how do you know you're not getting 3g e.g?
<matv1> jgdx I am going by what the top menu is saying.
<jgdx> matv1, are you able to ssh into the phone?
<jgdx> matv1, could you paste the output of [1] and [2]? [2] contains personal information, so it's best if you remove some of it. [1] /usr/share/ofono/scripts/get-tech-preference [2] /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<jgdx> s/some/all
<matv1> jgdx sure
<jgdx> thanks
<matv1> jgdx might be a few hours before i get to it. i am at my dayjob :)
<matv1> jgdx i will do a LP bug and attach the files
<matv1> jgdx I will notufy yiu when i've done that
<matv1> jgdx and thank you too
<jgdx> matv1, that'd be great. Thank you, in advance, for your bug report.
<jgdx> matv1, maybe file it against ofono https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/ ?
<matv1> jgdx yup will do
<jgdx> bfiller, $ gsettings list-keys com.ubuntu.touch.sound
<jgdx> bfiller, try this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10449683/
<jgdx> bfiller, othervibrate on vivid is slated to land next week
<bfiller> jgdx: so this command shows silent mode is true, but is not getting updated when I change the UI. And the UI seems to loose it's state after making a change and returning. UI is always showing false
<bfiller> kenvandine: ^^
<jgdx> bfiller, vivid?
<jgdx> I am not seeing that on krillin@vivid..
<bfiller> jgdx: vivid latest yes, on N4
<kenvandine> bfiller, i'll check too
<kenvandine>       readwrite b SilentMode = false;
<kenvandine> bfiller, seems to be changing for me
<kenvandine>       readwrite b SilentMode = true;
<kenvandine> bfiller, so my setting is changing, but i am getting the beeps for notifications even when false
<bfiller> kenvandine: strange, wondering why I'm not seeing that. will reflash
<jgdx> bfiller, wwwait
<kenvandine> bfiller, NO!
<kenvandine> :-D
<jgdx> :D
<kenvandine> bfiller, reboot...
 * kenvandine hopes a reboot doesn't change this 
<jgdx> bfiller, $ tail -f .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log # and change the settings, could yield some useful information
<kenvandine> bfiller, and what image #?
<kenvandine> i'm on 113, so not the latest
<kenvandine> bfiller, also... you are changing it in settings right? not in the indicator?
<simosx> I want to make changes on the phone. Where do I install 'git' from?
<kenvandine> bfiller, the setting is changing properly from the indicator and settings... i'm updating to 114 now
<bfiller> kenvandine: I'm on 112 but have some updates installed, let me reflash with latest and try again
<bfiller> kenvandine: and yes was changing from settings not indicator
<kenvandine> bfiller, still working fine on 114
<kenvandine> well, the setting is changing
<bfiller> jgdx, kenvandine: I'm seeing this in the log when I load the sound page 2015-02-27 10:19:54,223 - WARNING - file:///usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/sound/PageComponent.qml:72:50: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<kenvandine> but the push notifications are still ignoring it
<bfiller> (still on 112)
<bfiller> might be nothing
<kenvandine>                     property bool serverChecked: soundActionGroup.silentMode.state
<kenvandine> bfiller, so line 72 is for silent mode
<kenvandine> bfiller, looks like it's failing to get the state from the indicator
<kenvandine> bfiller, reboot first
<jgdx> bfiller, is there an indicator?
<jgdx> for sound
<kenvandine> good question :)
<kenvandine> maybe the indicator crashes
<bfiller> jgdx, kenvandine : it's not there must have crashed
<kenvandine> bingo
<kenvandine> so that's a different issue though
<bfiller> yup
<kenvandine> the push notifications are still ignoring that setting
<kenvandine> can you file that bug for push notifications?
<bfiller> kenvandine: yup, doing that now
<kenvandine> and please double check that it isn't doing that on rtm
<kenvandine> if you have an rtm device handy
<adrian47> kernel printk is needed for ubuntu touch? when i disable it UT does not boot
<bfiller> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-push/+bug/1426418
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426418 in ubuntu-push (Ubuntu) "push notification ignoring silent mode" [High,New]
<ogra_> adrian47, shouldnt
<ogra_> probably somethin transitional if oyu disable it
<why_banned_studi> hi
<adrian47> ogra_, it gives me 0.3MB it's really much for me now, i am getting bootloop without it :(
<cwayne> oh man, i need to write a myfitnesspal app with this now https://github.com/savaki/myfitnesspal
<why_banned_studi> will there be in the future a vsftpd for the ubuntu-touch (armhf)?
<popey> !guidelines | why_banned_studi
<ubot5> why_banned_studi: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<adrian47> i tried to ude lzma compression but it didn't worked too with it
<adrian47> use*
<mariogrip> I need to learn how to make youtube videos :P I see that now, it's not the best...
<popey> it was better than most
<popey> needs more cats though
<mariogrip> hehe, I said so much wrong :P
<beidl> hello fine folks
<davmor2> beidl: hello
<ogra_> adrian47, tyr xz
<ogra_> *try
<adrian47> ogra_, the same, I don't know why...
<ogra_> did you enable XZ support everywhere in the kernel ?
<adrian47> ogra_, yes
<peat-psuwit> Excuse me, if opening /dev/console gives ENODEV, what does it mean?
<ogra_> most likely that your kernel didnt create it
<ogra_> or that you havent enabled devtmpfs in the kernel
<peat-psuwit> I'm sure that devtmpfs is enabled and the device file is there.
<ogra_> do you have the kernel cmdline point to a proper console device too ?
<ogra_> console=tty0
<ogra_> somethin like that
<peat-psuwit> I'm not quite sure. It says "console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8". I don't know if it's correct
<peat-psuwit> Don't know what else it should be either.
<ogra_> try appending console=tty0 additionally at the end
<peat-psuwit> I'll try.
<seb128> is anyone else seen some sort of flicker/jerky animation when selecting/opening a photo in gallery? (or once it's open when touching it to display the header)?
<seb128> that's on rtm 247
 * ogra_ never uses gallery :P 
<seb128> oh, seems like om26er reported it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1425563
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1425563 in gallery-app "Gallery flickers when going fullscreen" [Medium,New]
<ogra_> i actually got used to open the camera app to use the photo roll there :)
<peat-psuwit> Thanks ogra_, that works!
<ogra_> :)
<why_banned_studi> thanks.
<why_banned_studi> i would like to ask "again", will there be in the future a ftp-server like vsftpd for the ubuntu-touch device (armhf)?
<butz> Greetings, is it possible to build Ubuntu touch for x86 devices?
<DonkeyHotei> it is not, currently
<lotuspsychje> butz: check the XDA forums for your device maybe someone ported it
<lotuspsychje> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<butz> just went through that list - all devices are Android/ARM
<popey> butz: i think someone has, willcooke demonstrated it on an intel tablet
<lotuspsychje> yeah omgubuntu has video on it
<popey> why_banned_studi: someone could make a snappy package of vsftpd perhaps
<why_banned_studi> thanks ;)
<popey> why_banned_studi: not sure why someone would put an ftp server on a phone, but you could.
<lotuspsychje> butz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/02/new-video-shows-off-ubuntu-convergence-demoed-on-tablet-phone
<why_banned_studi> it is not just a phone it is ubuntu
<popey> right, so yeah, someone could package it
<lotuspsychje> why_banned_studi: unlock your device and use apt-get install an-ftp-prog
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I installed ubuntu on my OnePlus One, it was unbeleivibly hard to uninstall it and re-install android, gosh, ((I needed to re-install android for audio, and cellular, couldn't text, phone, or do anything really under ubuntu) but it killed me to remove ubuntu xD I think that says you're doing something right, either that or I'm crazy?
<butz> lotuspsychje: yeah, I came here after wathing that video :)
<why_banned_studi> @lotuspsychje, thanks for advise, but i prefer vsftp
<why_banned_studi> another question, how to get an icon from firefox after intalling firefox?
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: the first bootable image is always rough, hopefully mariogrip will keep working on it and it'll get more and more usable
<mhall119> why_banned_studi: firefox won't run on Mir, so you'll have to figure out how to launch it under XMir and make a custom .desktop file
<why_banned_studi> ok, was wondering that is was possible with apt-get install firefox
<mhall119> it should be, assuming there's an armhf build of it
<why_banned_studi> ?
<mhall119> phones mostly use ARM CPUs, not x86, so you need binary apps to work with it
<why_banned_studi> i installed firefox with apt-get install firefox, but after installation there was no icon in the "desktop" to run it
<mhall119> why_banned_studi: right, Unity 8 only uses apps with a specific field (X-Ubuntu-Touch I think)
<mhall119> so you'd need to edit Firefox's .desktop file to include that, but even that won't be enough because you need to run it under XMir, so you'd have to change the Exec line too, and I'm not sure what needs to be done there
<mariogrip> mhall119, I will! I have been working all night trying to get wifi working, i actually fell asleep at my laptop while it was building xP
<mhall119> why_banned_studi: long story short: It's currently possible (at least in development branches) but it's not easy or well defined yet, so be patient and it will get easier
<DonkeyHotei> if firefox won't run on mir, what will be the new browser on unity8?
<mhall119> mariogrip: ah, don't over-do it, slow and steady wins the race :)
<mhall119> DonkeyHotei: default browser is Ubuntu's webbrowser-app, which is built on Chromium
<ryan_evos> mariogrip, did you have any luck?
<mhall119> Firefox might eventually run on Mir, but that's going to take work from the Mozilla devs
<mhall119> Chromium (and our browser, which is based on it) have been made to run on Mir
<mariogrip> mhall119, i'm to stubborn to give up without any result :P
<mhall119> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 I wouldn't say its rough, what I've played with works much better then I expected its just that I had to reinstall android for text, calling etc xD     mariogrip  you're doing amazing work! :D
<DonkeyHotei> i'm curious: would a port to a phone with a locked bootloader be possible using safestrap?
<mariogrip> ryan_evos, I think it got it, just need to edit some code i hope.
<why_banned_studi> @mhall119, ok, i'll wait with the firefox ...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> It feels like mariogrips like "Today wifi, tomorrow sound, in 3 days a stable daily driver"
<ChloeWolfieGirl> x'D
<why_banned_studi> but i have another problem, how to mount a ext4 formated sd-card permanently in ununtu-touch?
<mariogrip> I hope it was that easy :) but i think it will be some more days then 3 days :)
<ryan_evos> what is working at the moment? I know you got Mir/UI working
<mariogrip> what i have tested that works is Graphics, Boot process, Touch, Suspend/Resume, click packages
<why_banned_studi> @mariogrip, /media and fstab are tempsf, so what do i have to do to mount it permanent?
<ogra_> di you add the apparmor patches already ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip haha xD  I'm just saying about how fast working you are and "stubborn" xD  Its admirable
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: day 4: take over the world?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mhall119 haha YES xD
<peat-psuwit> Is it possible to add file in Ubuntu root from Android system.img?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, what do you need to add ?
<mariogrip> ogra_ it seems to work, i haven't do a lot testing with click, but i did a quick test, and it seems to work... I will do some more testing on it
<peat-psuwit> ogra_, udev rules and display.conf
<ogra_> it is possible to bind mount files from the container on top of a file in the rootfs ... but for that the target file needs to exist
<ogra_> ah, we have generic files that you can use as mountpoint for this
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, just make sure to put your udev rule as 70-android.rules into ubuntu/lib/udev/rules.d in your tree
<ogra_> for the GRID_UNIT_PX you want ubuntu/etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/android.conf
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Isn't it named after device codename?
<ogra_> not anymore
<ogra_> that way you dontn need to make any changes to the rootfs
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Ok, rebuilding system.img
<mariogrip> I guess getting ubuntu touch work with multirom, i can make a flash-able bootimage, then flash that as a new multirom. then copy system.img into the data folder of the multirom rom. this is idea, don't know if it will work
<mariogrip> Tassadar ^ will that work?
<peat-psuwit> By the way, do you have any clue about powerd-config.xml?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip if ubuntu touch worked on the opo with wi-fi, would I beable to update the device software etc via the updater in system settings, or would there still be flashing images every update which isnt from canonical?
<Tassadar> mariogrip: not as is, no.
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl I will setup a ota server when it getting closer to stable, then you will get updates directly to your device from me
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip you super star x3
<Verc> is it a bug if gmail app does not work. It shows black screen and gmail icon and breaks. Calculator the same
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl you super girl x3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip oh gosh xD not even
<mhall119> you are both awesome, and don't even argue otherwise
<popey> Verc: sure, is this a clean install?
<ogra_> works fine here
<mariogrip> mhall119, don't worry, she is just flirting with me :P
<l3on> Hi, I think this guide is confusing and wrong in examples: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/content-hub-guide/
<Verc> Yea. Ive installed devel today from PCs cache. Since then those apps have not worked
<l3on> against which package can I file a bug ?
<ogra_> Verc, did you make the system writable at any point ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip OMG I'm not flirting xD you both shush about this x'D mariogrip mhall119 OMG x'D
<mariogrip> hehehe :P
<ogra_> lol
<mhall119> that's okay mariogrip, *I'll* still flirt with you ;)
<Verc> I don't know whar are you talking about
<mariogrip> lol :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :,D I love you guys xD omg
<popey> wise. moving on.
<popey> Verc: did you make the phone read/write?
<Verc> Not that I know of
<popey> interesting, wonder what changed
<Verc>  I have reinstalled it and the same happens
<Verc> Should I report a bug?
<labsin> Hi, I'm getting "Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring." errors when executing phablet-dev-bootstrap. Should I just let it run?
<mariogrip> Shuld upstartPropertyWatcher is spaming this in logcat with this: I/UpstartPropertyWatcher(  625): Property changed: init.svc.ril-daemon=running
<mariogrip> I/UpstartPropertyWatcher(  625): Property changed: init.svc.ril-daemon=restarting  is that normal?
<mariogrip> correct: Should upstartPropertyWatcher spam logcat with this:
<why_banned_studi> no idea for today?
<why_banned_studi> @mhall119, can you give me an advise how to make a custom .desktop i am still missing a thunar or nautilis in my default image, there is also no terminal in the default image ... :(
<mhall119> why_banned_studi: can you install the terminal from the Click store?
<popey> thunar or nautilus won't work on the phone
<why_banned_studi> without an account, no
<popey> you can get the source and build a click yourself and install it
<why_banned_studi> where do i get the source?
<why_banned_studi> that is what i am missing on the ubuntu-touch, git clone, make, make install ...
<why_banned_studi> @popey, how?
<popey> why_banned_studi: source for the terminal is at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app
<mariogrip> 1,145 views on my video :O so many has seen my bad video!
<popey> yay1
<why_banned_studi> @popey, i don't understand that, how do clone the git and make a "make"?
<popey> why_banned_studi: we dont use git
<why_banned_studi> ok, how to install that on my device?
<mariogrip> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<kenvandine> tedg, what is mir-connection-demangler in pay-service for?
<mariogrip> ah, never mind, just forget my post, i didn't read all of the it...
<popey> why_banned_studi: probably easier to get grab a click from my mirror
<popey> why_banned_studi: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/
<popey> why_banned_studi: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-27-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click for example
<why_banned_studi> @popey, i was happy to install the ubuntu-touch without help from bq or this channel on my device. I also figured out how to change the "image-channel" without help, but now i need help, because there is not terminal/nor filebrowser in the "default" image. Now i can just make adb shell ...
<tedg> kenvandine, Gets the FD from the service to the client
<sebokie> hello
<tedg> kenvandine, Basically you need to transfer the FD using the kernel so that it gets from one FD table to the other.
<popey> why_banned_studi: get that click package I just linked to
<tedg> kenvandine, The service throws it to the kernel, the demangler pulls it back out.
<sebokie> is it possible to install normal ubuntu packages on ubuntu-touch?
<tedg> kenvandine, Then it exec's the actual client so that it inherits that FD table
<why_banned_studi> @popey, there are only png?
<popey>                http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-27-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<popey> why_banned_studi: ^ that is not a png
<why_banned_studi> how to install http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/
<why_banned_studi> ?
<tedg> popey,
<tedg> Bother
<popey> why_banned_studi: pkcon install-local --allow-unauthenticated  filename.click
<tedg> kenvandine, Does that make sense?
<popey> no, thats wrong
<popey> why_banned_studi: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted filename.click
<tedg> The question is whether some random guy name after a cartoon sailor can be trusted :-)
<popey> :)
<why_banned_studi> @popey, sorry, i do not understand that :(
<popey> why_banned_studi: wget http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-27-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<popey> why_banned_studi: pkcon install-local --allow-unauthenticated com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<popey> job done
<why_banned_studi> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-27-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<why_banned_studi> bash: http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-27-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click: No such file or directory
<why_banned_studi> ?
<popey> you didnt do what I said
 * ogra_ lols, seeing popey makes the exact same mistake with --allow-untrusted
<ogra_> happens to me all the time ... we really should rename the option
<ogra_> (or have an alias)
<why_banned_studi> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ pkcon install-local --allow-unauthenticated com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<why_banned_studi> Failed to parse command line: Unknown option --allow-unauthenticated
<why_banned_studi> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<why_banned_studi> ?
<ogra_> --allow-untrusted
<kenvandine> tedg, oh... so it needs more than just MIR_SOCKET=fd://19 or whatever
<tedg> kenvandine, Well, that's all it needs. That number just needs to be a valid FD.
<popey> why_banned_studi: right , so wget http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/02/2015-02-27-050001/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<kenvandine> oh... wait... you do that to actually query the pay-service to get that
<tedg> kenvandine, But it's an index to a table. So the kernel is the one that you need to get the index from.
<why_banned_studi> thanks !!! "pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click" worked !!!
<popey> then pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.49_armhf.click
<popey> super!
<popey> why_banned_studi: you can do that for any of the clicks in that directory on the website
<popey> (any armhf or multi ones)
<kenvandine> tedg, i'm passing that in APP_URIS
<why_banned_studi> i was allwas looking for a .deb. ipk or thometing like taht ....
<tedg> kenvandine, You can't
<tedg> kenvandine, The number is different for each process
<kenvandine> that's what mardy was doing...
<tedg> kenvandine, Mardy was execing the process out of the main service so it inherited his whole file table.
<kenvandine> that's what he ended up doing
<kenvandine> but first he tried to use ubuntu_app_launch_start_multiple_helper wit MIR_SOCKET in the uris
<kenvandine> with
<kenvandine> i liked that approach...
<why_banned_studi> ok, now it is under utilities ... big thanks :)
<tedg> popey, Why do you have all those clicks on your webserver?
<popey> tedg: why not?
<mhall119> tedg: popey has *everything* on his webserver
<kenvandine> tedg, because i find it useful to download old clicks for update testing in settings :)
<mhall119> that's why he needs to many sub-domains
<tedg> popey, That's a mighty big webserver you have.
<kenvandine> tedg, popey probably has a copy of your kids photos on his web server :)
<popey> haha
<popey> It's an HP Microserver
<why_banned_studi> @popey, thanks !!!
<mhall119> tedg: little known fact, both the Ubuntu archives *and* the Debian archives are just mirrors for popey's server
<popey> why_banned_studi: no problem
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/908/ is based on the true story of popey's server
<Verc> excuse me but I was out. Was any reply posted here to my previous post about gmail app?
<tedg> The entire NSA data collection program was created to try to one-up popey, they failed.
<mhall119> tedg: yeah, popey actually has a copy of that NSA program, on his server
<mhall119> it was the recursion that their code couldn't handle
<kenvandine> tedg, so i'm going to need my own mir-connection-demangler
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, or you can steal mine.
<kenvandine> well, i'd have to copy it :)
 * tedg quickly patents it
<kenvandine> tedg, you have a dbus call to pay-service in there, what does that return?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> is popey 's server still ontop of his fridge?
<tedg> kenvandine, It transfers the file descriptor. I found using DBus easier there.
<popey> \o/ no
<popey> its now next to me
<popey> so i have the disks spin down
<tedg> kenvandine, You can do it with a different socket type if you want. DBus was just easy.
<popey> then I know when someone is hitting my server because the disks spin up again
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Haha xD fair
<kenvandine> tedg, dbus is probably good, i'll just need to add a dbus api to retrieve this
<kenvandine> tedg, so PAY_SERVICE_MIR_SOCKET is argv[0] on exec-tool
<kenvandine> where does that come from?
<kenvandine> and the demangler uses that
<kenvandine> tedg, is that the FD from the service?  and the service looks that up and passes the real FD back?
<Verc> Now besides gmail app the telephone reboots when it wants
<tedg> kenvandine, Mir creates and FD via the trusted session. Then that FD is what the client needs to connect to.
<tedg> kenvandine, Getting the FD: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/pay-service/trunk.15.04/view/head:/service/purchase-ual.cpp#L232
<tedg> kenvandine, Sending it over DBus: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/pay-service/trunk.15.04/view/head:/service/purchase-ual.cpp#L266
<tedg> kenvandine, All in all, really wish Mir would give us a socket instead of an FD. But couldn't talk them into that.
 * jgdx gets 0.10 avg cpu usage on vivid in textual mode
<kenvandine> tedg, yeah, this is more complex than i thought... i guess i'll be adding another dbus function here
<tedg> kenvandine, I put it on a unique path just to make harder to guess in the microsecond it's available.
<tedg> kenvandine, Not sure if a real security implication, but eh, someone could slip in and... not really sure what.
<lotophagos> hello
<mardy> tedg, kenvandine: right, now I remember that the fact that I would have had to implement fd passing was the reason why I finally opted for using just QProcess instead :-)
<kenvandine> mardy, now we figure it out :)
<tedg> You can do it kenvandine!
<mardy> tedg, kenvandine: since my original code was based on QProcess, I decided that it was easier just to continue working with that
<kenvandine> i think this is still a better solution for content-hub
 * tedg gets out the cheerleader outfit to encourage kenvandine
<mardy> kenvandine: yeah, sorry, I blame my bad memory
<kenvandine> mardy, well your old branch was much nicer to work with than looking at what pay-service does :)
<tedg> Ouch!
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> tedg, i've become more accustomed to the Qt way... than your g_ way :)
<kenvandine> what have i become :)
<jgdx> pitti, thanks for python-dbusmock 0.13! :)
<kenvandine> mardy, so basically this branch didn't really work right? almost did though
<kenvandine> i assume
<tedg> kenvandine, That code is a little tricky as it's multithreaded C++ using GLib.
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> i already have a dbus service running, which is what's creating the session to start with
<kenvandine> so i just need to add a GetMirSocket function to look it up by index and get the handle
<kenvandine> so the service passes 19 to the untrusted helper, which calls the demangler to call GetMirSocket with 19 to get the handle for the FD
<kenvandine> tedg, right?
<tedg> Yeah, file handles are interesting beasts. Generally they're so abstracted in most platforms you don't realize how they really function.
<kenvandine> yeah, i've never needed to
<tedg> kenvandine, Kinda, it's important to remember what is 19 to the service could be 5 for the helper.
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but it's going to return the handle right?
<tedg> You're not passing the number per se
<tedg> Yes
<kenvandine> i'm passing the number in though
<tedg> You're passing the pointer in, and getting a pointer out, but they are in different memory spaces even if they point to the same thing.
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i get CONTENT_HUB_MIR_SOCKET as argv[0] in my helper
<kenvandine> which is just the int
<kenvandine> then call the demangler to get the handle
<kenvandine> tedg, oh... so the demangler becomes the exec
<kenvandine> prepending the actually APP_EXEC
<tedg> kenvandine, Sorry wife called
<tedg> kenvandine, Yes, it runs first. The key is that it's confined.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i think i'm understanding
<tedg> kenvandine, So exec-tool is unconfined, demangler is confined.
<kenvandine> yeah
<adrian47> Can someone help with usb (and adb), I am building UT on this notebok but i need to use other notebook for adb and fastbot flashing....
<adrian47> When i connect phone to usb, i don't see it at lsusb
<adrian47> I tried many method's that i found, nothing worked
<Azelphur> Hey folks, Running Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 7, do bluetooth keyboards work? Mine shows up in connect a device but I can't click on it or do anything, maybe user error though
<jgdx> Azelphur, you could check if a bug is filed for that in bluez: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/ — There's a bunch of keyboard bugs reported.
<TEP> Hello everybody. Is it a good time ?
<TEP> are there any good friend that have some time spending for helping an confused soul tonight ?
<Azelphur> jgdx: if it's a problem in bluez, would it be worth testing the keyboard with my laptop running Xubuntu?
<Azelphur> since in theory they are both running bluez and would thus both have the same fault?
<TEP> is it possible a kind person here can connect remotly to my computer and set up ubuntu to my desktop and show me a bit?
<Azelphur> TEP: It's impossible, you'd need KVM/IP hardware. You should read a guide and be sure to take backups, besides that, this is for Ubuntu touch, not Ubuntu desktop.
<TEP> Thank you for information.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Azelphur would this channel also be for the unity8 with mir desktop since its the same code and convergence etc?
<Azelphur> ChloeWolfieGirl_: no clue
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Azelphur fair enough :P
<Verc> Have you got any idea what is that:
<Verc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10457344/
<matv1> just loaded the latest devel proposed on my mako but i cant get the phone to mount when connected to my comp with usb, i've enabled developer mode and the device isnt locked. I must be missing something obvious??
<matv1> i can however adb shell into it
#ubuntu-touch 2015-02-28
<akerbeltz> Anyone familiar with this Curucú module which has appeared in l10n for mobile?
<RobbyF2> whats this clone error about? Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring.
<nhaines> It means your clone.bundle file wasn't valid, so it ignored it and continued working.
<peat-psuwit> RobbyF2: Don't worry about it. repo wants to speed up cloning, but Ubuntu's git doesn't support that yet. repo will fail back to old method anyway.
<RobbyF2> keeps failing
<RobbyF2> never syncs
<RobbyF2> thanks though, i'll just be patient and keep trying
<Dr|Craig> how could I tell if phablet-dev-bootstrap is downloading?
<RobbyF2> typically it shows, but i think it's not working right now
<Dr|Craig> for mr its saying invalid clone.bundle; ignoring.
<RobbyF2> yup, same
<RobbyF2> I've been tryhing for 2 hours
<Dr|Craig> ubuntu/ gppgle is breaking things
<Dr|Craig> google*
<lotuspsychje> mariogrip_: nice youtube on the oneoneplus man!
<ybon> Anyone aware of an attempt to have glowing-bear.org in the store?
<ogra_> just do it ;)
<ybon> Are you trying to convince me to by shoes?
<ybon> buy*
<ogra_> (it will have the same probs as kiwiirc and the freenode web client in the store ... if the app is backgrounded, it disconnects after a while)
<ogra_> well, rolling a lick for a website is very trivial :)
<ogra_> your biggest issue is to find an icon ;)
<ogra_> s/lick/click/ (indeed :) )
<ybon> I'll try to do that :)
<Verc> Hi. Yesterday I've "sudo apt-get upgrade"d my Nexus 4 (15.04 r1). It couldn't start so somebody here advised me to reflash the system. I did so but after that gmail, calculator, reminders does not work. When launched they swipe the black screen from the right border, go to the middle of screen and crash. The telephone also reboots when it wants to. Eg. I read something on webbrowser and it reboots. HELP
<popey> Verc: check the log files for the apps in ~/.cache/upstart
<Verc> what should I look for?
<ogra_> but if you made your system writable to use apt and didnt flash with --wipe or --bootstrap, you need to make it readonly again ...
<Verc> how to do so?
<ogra_> (though effectively you should really back up your data and do a bootstrap flash if you used apt ... )
<ogra_> (to get a clean install ... )
<Verc> I've used a lot of "apt"s
<popey> yeah, that too
<popey> yeah, don't do that :)
<Verc> Nooooo :<<<<<<
<Verc> but Music on Console works
<Verc> :D
<popey> right
<Verc> I've installed gcc
<Verc> g++
<popey> but don't install it the way you did
<ogra_> use a chroot for such stuff
<ogra_> apt will definitely trash the system at some point
<ogra_> bein able to enable it is really more for special cases where you need to work on the underlying system
<ogra_> (and are sure you wipe it anyway later)
<Verc> but why reflashing has not fixed it?
<popey> because you haven't removed the files you installed via apt
<ogra_> because you didnt use --wipe or --bootstrap ... which in the first case clears the rw data (apt packages) and in the latter fomats the partitions (which clears the rw bits too)
<ogra_> so you have some kind of weird hybrid now
<Verc> hah
<Verc> will --wipe delete my music?
<popey> it deletes _everything_
<Verc> ouch
<popey> the word works well at describing what it does
<Verc> I hoped that it will only "wipe" cache or something
<Verc> but not my precious music and contacts
<popey> i backup my phone every day :)
<popey> 4 times a day
<Verc> how to backup?
<Verc> is there some app?
<popey> i use rsnapshot from another host
<popey> so it uses rsync and ssh under the covers
<Verc> is there any tutorial?
<popey> not really
<popey> but there's plenty of rsnapshot tutorials around
<popey> i mean, just not specific for ubuntu phone
<Verc> ooops I cannot export my contats to a file
<popey> personally, what I would do, is just backup your entire /home/phablet
<popey> relfash the phone, and put /home/phablet back
<popey> job done
<Verc> thanks
<popey> all your contacts are in your home directory
<Verc> thanks!
<Verc> another problem: I cannot see the telephone when it's plugged in my Nautilus
<Verc> Unable to open MTP device '[usb:001,005]'
<Verc> adb shell works fine
<Verc> ok
<Verc> false alarm
<Verc> I'm back with another problem
<Verc> I've created folder called Books in my home directory
<Verc> ls shows it
<Verc> but desktop's nautilus doesn't
<ogra_> is it owned by the phablet user ?
<ogra_> mtp will only show dirs owned by the user
<Verc> I have "chmod 777 Books" and still nothong
<Verc> *nothing
<ogra_> might be it only shows it if it is in a folder mtp exports ... (i.e. the ones you can see on the desktop) ... not sure
<Verc> in my telephone's terminal I've created it by mkdir Books
<Verc> is it possible to connect via divverent protocol?
<Verc> or as if it were a pendrive?
<ogra_> no
<popey> yeah, it only shows specific folders
<crutchcorn> Hey guys, I am was hoping I could get some help. I want to bring Ubuntu Touch to my phone (the LG L70), and I ran phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet, and even tried the -c command, but all I get is error: Cannot fetch aosp/platform/prebuilts/qemu-kernel
<crutchcorn> error: Exited sync due to fetch errors
<crutchcorn> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<crutchcorn> ... What can I do to fix this? I don't know what to do.
<crutchcorn> I have Google's Repo tool installed correctly and I have all the correct packages installed installed
<crutchcorn> Just tried again and got this issue:
<crutchcorn> Invalid clone.bundle file; ignoring.
<crutchcorn> fatal: cannot obtain manifest https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git
<crutchcorn> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<crutchcorn> What's going on???
<crutchcorn> (not with the IRC, the syncing :) )
<popey> not sure anyone is around who can help
<crutchcorn> Dern. Alright. I'll stick around just in case. Not got much going on anyway.
<crutchcorn> Sorry if I'm being a bother
<popey> not a problem
<crutchcorn> Even tried 'repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git' and it comes out with the same issue
<crutchcorn> popey I just realized that I've actually seen you around Google+. Lol
<Verc> Is there possibility to change the bootsplash ?
<Verc> I like the one which appears after flashing
<Verc> purple screen and bigger ubuntu logo
<crutchcorn> Erm.. I would have NO idea. :P I tried looking into it a little and couldn't find anything much of help.
<crutchcorn> Have you tried looking where Ubuntu normally stores it's boot logo +Verc?
<lotuspsychje> does document viewer have a folder where to put a pdf so it opens right away instead of searching the pdf?
<ryan_evos> mariogrip: you see my pm to you?
<ryan_evos> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Is-Being-Ported-for-OnePlus-One-Phones-474530.shtml
<ryan_evos> mariogrip ^
<crutchcorn> Not supprised. Actually, I am as it seems fairly new. Why am I not suprised? It's the friggin OPO. That thing has about as much community lovin as a Nexus
<mariogrip> ryan_evos COOL!!
<l3on> Hi.. according with this doc (https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/tutorials/meanings-app-html5-tutorial/) ... if I type:
<l3on> ubuntu-html5-app-launcher --www=www --inspector
<l3on> it should run the Inspector server .. but here nothing appears:
<l3on> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10470032/
<popey> lotuspsychje: no, it has content hub integration now
<lotuspsychje> popey: what does it mean
<popey> that you can put documents anywhere
<popey> like ~/Documents
<popey> and then in docviewer it will ask for docs, and you tell it where they are
<lotuspsychje> nice
 * popey is testing a new version of docviewer
<lotuspsychje> the docviewer is fantastic by the way
<popey> yeah.
<lotuspsychje> real smooth scrolling my pdf's
<popey> Stefano has done a good job
<popey> its getting better too
<popey> has history now
<popey> so you can re-open files
<lotuspsychje> lemme test that :p
<popey> :)
<popey> ok
<popey> 2 mins
<lotuspsychje> popey: hmm i dont see history here, maybe its because im on 14.09 rtm?
<popey> you haven't got latest docviewer
<popey> its not in the store yet
<lotuspsychje> ah ic
<peat-psuwit> Pulseaudio doesn't start. Assertion 'pa_droid_input_port_name(cur_device, &name)' failed in add_i_ports.
<peat-psuwit> Log is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/10469999/
<popey> lotuspsychje: looks like this now http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-02-28-154510.png
<lotuspsychje> popey: thats looking nice
<popey> yeah
 * lotuspsychje wants that :p
<popey> lotuspsychje: want to test it?
<popey> lotuspsychje: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.docviewer_0.3.latest_armhf.click
<lotuspsychje> popey: tnx!
<popey> you know how to install clicks?
<lotuspsychje> popey: no
<popey> ok. on the phone:-
<popey> wget http://people.canonical.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.docviewer_0.3.latest_armhf.click
<popey> then:-
<popey> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com.ubuntu.docviewer_0.3.latest_armhf.click
<popey> close docviewer, then pull down to refresh the app scope, start docviewer
<popey> if it breaks, just long press on the app and uninstall it
<lotuspsychje> ok cool ill try in a bit
<popey> and install the version in the store
<popey> ok, cool
<popey> check out the description at https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/document-hub2/+merge/251166
<popey> it details things that changed
<popey> now, you get what you want :_)
<popey> Just put any pdf in ~/Documents and it will find them
<lotuspsychje> nice list of changes
<popey> multi-core rendering is nice too
<lotuspsychje> for the meizu :p
<lotuspsychje> back lter tnx for hint popey
<daker> l3on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1424560
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424560 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "qml: [JS] (file:///usr/share/ubuntu-html5-ui-toolkit/0.1/ambiance/js/core.js:166) Uncaught ReferenceError: ActionBar is not defined" [Undecided,In progress]
<l3on> oh daker .. intersting, thank you!
<Verc> I was roaming throuh Ubuntu folders and I played "front center" sound
<daker> l3on: you can just include actionbar.js file
<Verc> and now it's in my Songs
<Verc> how to remove it?
<daker> l3on: like here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-html5-theme-devs/ubuntu-html5-theme/trunk/view/head:/examples/html5-theme/widgets/Tabs.html#L37
<l3on> daker, fixed, thanks
<jgdx> cyphermox, hi, how will an app ever be able to set wpasupplicant properties? It will need to talk to a service with privileges, I guess?
<Verc> Ok I
<Verc> 've done it
<Verc> Help help. I have done as I was said to: Reflashed with --wipe and --bootstrap and now  my mako reboots when it wants to. And sometimes the swipes from the marigins does not work
<Verc> ?
<cyphermox> jgdx: yes, or we adjust some of the dbus policy to allow access to just t hat
<cyphermox> I don't expect an app would ever have to touch the properties themselves, but rather ask something like the indicator-network-service or some form of SDK
<Lisa_> Wonder if anyone can help me I have messed up upgradtion to 14.04. I only have the Black Screen. I have tried a lot of things but doesn't seem to work. Please advise
<Azelphur> question, can you apt-get ubuntu-desktop on ubuntu touch?
<DonkeyHotei> there isn't supposed to be apt-get
<DonkeyHotei> it will be removed in the future
<Azelphur> aww :(
<Azelphur> just as I was thinking it was gonna be cool like the N900 :P
<DonkeyHotei> at UDS-Q nokia raffled off an N9
<DonkeyHotei> my jaw dropped when my friend won
<Azelphur> hehe lucky
<Azelphur> I'm after getting something desktoppy working on my nexus 7, which is why I asked
<DonkeyHotei> it was likely thrown out with the rest of his possessions when he died
<Azelphur> :<
<Verc> anybody?
<estulticia> hello, is there any remaining image for grouper on the servers? I can't find any suitable channel
<Adocasma> Hola
<Adocasma> alguien mas se ha quedado sin poder recibir llamadas en los nexus?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Mariogrip did you end up getting the wi-fi working? you said it seemed like there was only a bit of code you needed to do to get it working so I was just wondering how that was going, I'm sorry for askling I just get excited, I'm like a kid >.>
<DonkeyHotei> never grow up.
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl_ nope, not yet. still some more to do, I will work extra hard for you to get it working as fast as i possible :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mariogrip no no, no need to work extra hard for me x'D and ok I greatly appreciate the work xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> You're already working super hard x3
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl_ :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mariogrip :3
<DonkeyHotei> your conversation seems vaguely naughty
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> DonkeyHotei, ;-;
<DonkeyHotei> some people just prefer phones
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> DonkeyHotei, hnn?
<mariogrip> DonkeyHotei, isn't what the Internet is made for?
<DonkeyHotei> a certain youtube link would be cogent here, but it would violate the CoC
<mariogrip> :P btw, isn't it you that is thinking naughty, when you can make a conversation about getting wifi working into something naughty :P
<DonkeyHotei> personally, i wouldn't be so appreciative of being told to code faster
<mariogrip> DonkeyHotei, I that is in a positive way, because than i know that there is someone that want what i'm making :)
<mariogrip> I takes it in**
<mariogrip> then i*
<Verc> Is anybody here with Nexus 4?
<DonkeyHotei> mariogrip: yes being wanted is nice
<mariogrip> :)
<mariogrip> do you guys have a vps company you wuld recomend, i use digitalocean now, but they uses ssd so you don't get so much space, i need some space (about 100gb) to a OTA/build server
<mariogrip> probably more than a 100gb
<Verc> do your phones drain the battery?
<mariogrip> Verc, for some reason it drains more the battery with ubuntu touch than android (on the oneplus one at least)
<Verc> and does the device get hot?
<mariogrip> Verc, Sometimes
<Verc> ok thanks
<Verc> wait!
<Verc> have you got working system?
<mariogrip> Verc, Yes! i did
<Verc> MASTER
<Verc> but I need you to check something
<Verc> have you got headspeakers?
<Verc> headphones
<mariogrip> yeah, no sound is working on the oneplus one at the moment
<mariogrip> brb, i gonna change to my desktop, so i will swith mariogrip_
<mariogrip_> Back
<popey> mariogrip_: I recommend bitfolk.com
<mariogrip_> popey: may try that one
<popey> I have had a vps from them since ~2007
<mariogrip_> awesome
<mariogrip_> popey, have you seen the this? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Touch-Is-Being-Ported-for-OnePlus-One-Phones-474530.shtml
<popey> yes :)
<popey> \o/
<mariogrip_> ;)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> Ubuntu is amaze, OPO is amaze, them together is even moar amaze!
 * mariogrip_ approvers!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-03-01
<evan__> Having trouble new to ubuntu new hard rive
<evan__> drive
<krabador> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<evan__> please help
<stu_> Hi -- a bug that I reported a short while ago (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1422521) was recently set to status fixed. However, the fix is incomplete. Is it enough to add a comment, or do I need to do something more for this bug to be looked at again?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422521 in AppArmor "mmap of ...mir/client-platform/mesa.so DENIED" [Undecided,In progress]
<stu_> Hmmm... I see the bot just picked up that I did something.
<stu_> But, the status has not changed... Does anyone know if it is possible to get the bug reopened somehow?
<muka> are there any plans to support webRTC for web browser?
<muka> https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/which-browsers-will-work-firefox-hello-video-chat
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I am interested in porting ubuntu-touch on my device
<aLeSD> I found the sources for my devices : https://github.com/bq/aquaris-E5
<aLeSD> is it usefull ?
<aLeSD> it's the kernel
<aLeSD> alò
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: morning
 * aLeSD "is anybody out there"
<aLeSD> lotuspsychje, hy
<aLeSD> hi
<aLeSD> lotuspsychje, r u able to compile an ubuntu touch system ?
<lotuspsychje> no sorry, im just a happy nexus7 user
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: wich device are you trying?
<aLeSD> Bq E5
<lotuspsychje> thats the one with android on?
<aLeSD> I need someone that point me to the big steps I need ... all the documentation is very foggy out there
<aLeSD> lotuspsychje, it is
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: did you try the XDA forums? maybe your device has been ported
<nhaines> aLeSD: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: nice page
<aLeSD> nhaines: ok ...
<aLeSD> but I need some infos
<aLeSD> for example.. I found the page with the kernel for my device source. It's publiched by the maker
<aLeSD> is it usefull ?
<aLeSD> I mean Do I will compile that kernel ?
<aLeSD> mmm
<aLeSD> it seems that the deploy of ubuntu touch environment download cyanogen kernel
<nhaines> Yeah, you're going to recompile everything.
<lotuspsychje> alot of things gonna happen @ MWC15: https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<aLeSD> nhaines: ok ... how to know if the hw of my device is supported ?
<nhaines> If it's a Nexus 4 or Nexus 7, or if it shipped with Ubuntu, it's supported.  In all other cases, it is not.
<nhaines> That's why you'll need to actively port Ubuntu to your hardware or wait for someone else to do so.
<aLeSD> nhaines: I'll do it
<aLeSD> there something I'd like to konw
<aLeSD> What if I install my custom ubuntu-touch and the kernel crash ?
<aLeSD> is it possible to return back ?
<nhaines> That is entirely up to your device.
<nhaines> Nexus devices are nearly impossible to brick, so I've never had to worry about it.  But you'll want to make sure you can completely restore your device from the bootloader.
<aLeSD> ok
<aLeSD> for example my GPU is a Mali 400
<nhaines> I don't believe there are any open drivers for that, so you'll need to reuse the binary driver from your device.
<aLeSD> nhaines, it means get into the device (adb) and copy the kenrel modules ?
<nhaines> Yes.
<aLeSD> that means I have to use the same version of kernel that my device uses ?
<nhaines> Correct, which needs to be 3.4.0.
<aLeSD> that could differ from the ubuntu-touch one
<nhaines> Yes, but you're going to need to patch that kernel to add AppArmor support as well, at least.
<aLeSD> the kernl is 3.4.67
<nhaines> Might be fine.
<aLeSD> so .. the path is to get the binary drivers. compile the ubuntu-touch kernel adding my drivers
<nhaines> Yeah, it's all going to be laid out in the porting guide.
<aLeSD> nhaines: you mean the cyanogen one ?
<taktak> i need help for install to nexus 7
<Lihis> Hi, I'm trying to port to new device and I'm currently trying to build recovery, build was succesful but when I boot to recovery I only see a blink of the purple color and then screen goes blank, adb is still accessible.
<Lihis> Any help what could be the problem?
<strahtw> Hello together!
<blackjack_> hello
<strahtw> Do someone know if the Ubuntu SDK runs also on a other Debian based distro then Ubuntu?
<blackjack_> idk to be honest, I dont see why it wouldnt if you have all the correct libraries though
<blackjack_> btw, im trying to port ubuntu touch and im kinda tripped up over a particular issue
<strahtw> mh... okay. So I will try it by myself
<blackjack_> would anyone be able to guide me in the right direction
<strahtw> for that I am the wrong person, sorry…
<blackjack_> darn, I asked that in the ubuntu channel and they told me I should come here
<blackjack_> meanwhile im still doing research on the issue
<studio_> hi
<studio_> how to change the white background from the apps/scopes to another (transparent) colour?
<Lihis> blackjack_: I would need help with porting too..
<blackjack_> what issue did you run into?
<blackjack_> i run into this build/core/product_config.mk:222: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "cm_hercules".
<blackjack_> tho i figured out what was causing the issue, still dont know how to resolve it atm tho
<Lihis> I successfully built recovery but when I boot it I only see blink of purple color and then screen goes blank, adb is accessible though
<blackjack_> wow you made it alot further than i did
<blackjack_> what device did you port it too?
<Lihis> Huawei u8800pro
<blackjack_> how did you add the new deice?
<blackjack_> see im stuck at the part where you do the lunch command
<blackjack_> I added my device to the device folder but I run into that error when doing the lunch command
<Lihis> I used my old device tree which I made for building TWRP recovery, but I think you can follow any CM or omnirom guide how to add new device
<Lihis> do you have cm_hercules.mk in your device dir? And in that file, set PRODUCT_NAME: cm_hercules?
<blackjack_> I have cm.mk
<blackjack_> yep it says that in there as well
<blackjack_> im porting it to the galaxy s2 btw
<blackjack_> Oh, ok so im looking at the building cm guide for my device, so in theory I can apply the getting device specific code to this
<studio_> @blackjack_, nice to hear, i thought the s2 is dead?
<blackjack_> studio_, no way, its alive and strong!
<blackjack_> still has decent hardware, runs lollipop well but I want to try ubuntu touch
<studio_> a friend of mine got 2, and i thought he can try ubuntu touch on it but i in the guides it was marked as "dead", no more developing ...
<blackjack_> I think there was an official port for the i900 varient, but im doing a port for the t-mobile (t989) version
<blackjack_> there hasnt been any builds for that particular model
<studio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9100 that was from 2013
<studio_> ah, ok, the t989 is a different model
<blackjack_> yep, completely different chiset as well
<blackjack_> qulacom
<studio_> bbl, bye
<uuhimhere> ubuntu os vs sailfish
<uuhimhere> which is snappier
<uuhimhere> more responsive
<Lihis> New build of recovery, now the screen cycles through between blank and purple..?
<Lihis> Must be something with custom graphics.c?
<popey> ogra_: my unity/mir has frozen so i cannot unlock my phone to adb in to debug it :S
<popey> we need a backdoor :)
 * popey realises he has ssh enabled and thus has a backdoor :)
<awe_> ;D
<popey>    29 root      20   0       0      0      0 R  96.4  0.0  56:55.13 kswapd0
<popey> well that's not good
<ogra_> popey, ugh ...
<ogra_> popey, krillin ?
<wolflarson> poooooooooopey
<jgdx> cyphermox, could you reply to my email as well? If you're busy, then just skip that. Either way, I'll talk to the security team in the latter case?
<MoPac> Hello. I've been trying out Unity8 in the LXC container on 15.04 Desktop (HP Envy x360 hybrid/convertible touch laptop). I wanted to ask whether it's "supposed" to be more or less completely non-functional at this point on that kind of hardware? I'm hoping to ensure that it's not just me setting it up wrong
<MoPac> I can log in, but the tutorial shows every time, there is no connectivity wired or wireless (and no wireless settings options), not much touchpad functionality, no way to open X11 programs, etc
<ogra_> can you boot off a USB drive ?
 * ogra_ would recommend to instead try the desktop-next image 
<ogra_> though i dont think X11 app execution works in any released code yet
<ogra_> not without fiddling
<MoPac> I could try it off USB -- it wasn't clear to me that there was that big a difference between the two. Is the behavior I described more or less standard for the lxc container?
<ogra_> i haveno idea how well maintained the lxc variant is
<ogra_> you would have to ask in #ubuntu-desktop ... though best during the work week
<MoPac> ahh, k. Thanks
<jgdx> cyphermox, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/1426923
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1426923 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Allow ubuntu-system-settings to set a device's firmware through wpa_supplicant" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> :(
<popey> not sure where to look
<popey> why do we not have timestamps in unity8.log?
<ogra_> not sure
<mariogrip_> 10 000 Views on my video :=D I did not expect that at all! That's crazy, what have you guys done? xP
<Azelphur> while true; do youtube-dl ... ;done :P
<popey> mariogrip_: nice!
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> mariogrip_  what was the quote? if you make it people will come? something like that? weldone getting all the views!
<popey> If you build it, they will come.
<popey> Kevin Costner.
<mariogrip_> :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> popey I knew I was wrong but I was close :P :D
<mariogrip_> I got the device to detect rmnet
<mariogrip_> but it cannot connect to the sim
<mariogrip_> rmnet is the network interface for cell data btw
<stu_> I tried to ask this last night but probably too late so no-one was around...  How do I ask to have a bug re-opened?  The fix is on the right track but does not really fix the issue.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1422521
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422521 in AppArmor "mmap of ...mir/client-platform/mesa.so DENIED" [Undecided,In progress]
<stu_> Also, how come so few people are affected by this bug? Without tinkering apps just do not work on vivid...
<ogra_> stu_, because mesa doesnt work andisnt used on phones :)
<ogra_> (that would be quit insane ... SW renderign would eat your battery pretty quickly)
<muka> is there a plan to support webRTC in the browser?
<ogra_> muka, yes, long term there is ...
<ogra_> there is no implementation for secure mic or camera access yet ...
 * rpadovani has just rm -rf the android source folder
 * rpadovani cries out loud
<NewOne> Hello
<NewOne> I have a question
<peat-psuwit> Do you have any hint on debugging video playback?
<stu_> ogra_: But apparmor denies start of apps due to the apps trying to access /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/mesa.so, /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/android.so, and /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mir/client-platform/dummy.so.
<stu_> I do not know if any of these are needed, but I guess denying access to all of them makes apps not working.
<stu_> At least allowing access (by disabling apparmor) makes the apps work.
<studio_> hi
<Verc> HelpHelp :D
<Verc> my mako reboots when I use Browser
<Verc> eg. I read an article and it reboots
<studio_> i am not sure, but is it allowed to ask "again" for help "how to mount an ext4 formated sd-card in ubuntu-touch permanently"?
<Verc> what is interesting: normally when it boots it turns on the GPS but after the "browser reboot" the GPS is turned off (as I wanted it to_
<studio_> I can't find informations about that, today I figured out how to ssh to ubuntu-touch, for a "beginner" it was not so easy, but it is working now. would be nice to get some help.
<popey> studio_: just like any other system, add it to /etc/fstab
<studio_> @popey, fstab is tempfs, and after a reboot phablet is gone
<popey> right, you'd have to make the phone read/write
<studio_> i made with "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" but after reboot also no luck
<Verc> should I report a bug?
<popey> studio_: did you touch /userdata/.writable_image ?
<studio_> i tried wit /mnt/sdcard but it is only ro after reboot
<studio_> no?
<popey> you need to
<popey> or it wont mount rw on reboot
<popey> however if you do this, you break ota updates really
<studio_> ok will try ...
<jgdx> Verc, do you know why it reboots?
<Verc> nope
<popey> Verc: have you made it RW?
<Verc> no
<Verc> i have reflashed the device
<Verc> with --bootstrap and --wipe
<Verc> and I have NOT used apt
<Verc> or mount
<popey> and it just reboots when you open browser?
<Verc> no
<Verc> when I use it
<Verc> I open eg facebook
<Verc> read somebody's post
<Verc> and rhe device reboots
<Verc> or I enter some news site and it reboots
<Verc> it happens not regullary
<popey> how odd.
<popey> if you can reproduce it with a public site that would be helpful
<popey> rather than a facebook post
<popey> and then file a bug
<Verc> now I'm out of wifi
<Verc> is there  possibility to reinstall the browser?
<Verc> I couldn't find it in tne Store
<popey> that almost certainly wont help
<popey> that's the windows way to fix things
<Verc> :D
<popey> do you have a news site you looked at recently?
<popey> that I can test here
<studio_> popey, it was nice to see, to make ssh to the ubuntu-touch device more "secure" but for "normal users" it is difficult to understand, because there is no good how-to ...
<Verc> I think it was a blog or something
<Verc> I do not remember
<Verc> sorry
<ogra_> studio_, you cant use th fstab, it gets generated on every boot ... ext2/3/4 SD cards are not supported because this most likely causes permission probs (ext filesystems will store UID data that most likely doesnt exist on the phone) ...
<studio_> to the ubuntu-touch device ssh user@device is not working but from the ubuntu-touch device to ubuntu-pc is working without problems
<ogra_> if you really want to use an ext4 fs, you will have to hack your way around it ...
<ogra_> ssh only allows key auth ... and is managed by the android-gadget-service command ...
<studio_> ogra_, to mount ext4 formated sd-card in a running system is no problem.
<studio_> the problem is afte reboot
<ogra_> right, so write an upstart job or add it to rc.local
<popey> thats a better idea, yes.
<ogra_> and make sure to disable ciborium ... thts the disk manager
<ogra_> also note tht making the system writable will break upgrades ...
<yolonnn> hey everybody
<yolonnn> im new
<yolonnn> there
<popey> hello.
<yolonnn> just asking
<yolonnn> is already out there an ubuntu touch rom for the g900f _
<yolonnn> or should I need to compilee it by myself_
<popey> !devices | yolonnn
<ubot5> yolonnn: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> check that page
<popey> but someone probably needs to update it, if there is one
<studio_> ogra_, yes and i found this "http://askubuntu.com/questions/563573/cant-ssh-into-ubuntu-touch-device" today
<yolonnn> already checked it out
<yolonnn> but says nothing about my phone
<Verc> poppey: I cannot remember what I do when it reboots
<yolonnn> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> studio_, really, if you want to use the phone do not turn pw auth on, just copy your key over
<popey> +1
<studio_> ogra_, how to find a way to make the system writable and also get updates?
<ogra_> the phablet user is known to the world and hardcoded in many places ... a brute force attack against a phone with open ssh is trivial
<ogra_> studio_, there is none
<studio_> hmmm ...
<ogra_> it is not designed for this ... the writable mode is for devs to work on the plumbing layer
<ogra_> and expected to break ...
<ogra_> apt upgrades wont work due to the setip of the writable bind mounts ... system-image upgrades will just pverwrite your apt changes since system-image applies diffs against an expected unchanged readonly base
<ogra_> (an will eventually break too)
<ogra_> if you want to play with debs to build an app or some such on the phone, create a chroot in /home/phablet or on the sd card and do it there
<ogra_> or if you are fancy, create an lxc container ;)
<studio_> i figured out, that there have benn son problem with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade in the /stable/bq- channel ... since i switched to rc i din
<studio_> dint#t tried that
<ogra_> it isnt supported ...
<ogra_> it is as simple as that
<ogra_> at some point it will completely fall apart
<studio_> ok
<studio_> so the "rc"-channel is also not supported?
<ogra_> (it i a matter of the packages that get upgraded, not all of them break the system ... it will degrade over time until you hit a reallybad package ... then it will fall over)
<ogra_> no, apt is not suported
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> in no channel
<studio_> i understood
<ogra_> if you switch to writable and anything breaks there is no way but to re-flash
<ogra_> which is why i suggest to use a chroot or an lxc container and leave the system untouched
<studio_> no way? also withot the mtk-tools?
<ogra_> at least if you want to use the phone for more than building arm packages
<ogra_> well, if the phone doesnt boot anymore because a package broke it ...
<studio_> ogra_, i am trying to use the phone for "learning"
<ogra_> ... then your only choice is to re-flash
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> the system is designed for diff upgrades of full images ... for that you need a non-moving base ... which the readonly system gets us
<studio_> but the aquaris E4.5 is on WIP on the ubuntu-touch device list?
<ogra_> this only works if teh rootfs the server uses to generate the diiffs and the rootfs on the phone are identical
<ogra_> dunno, probably someone missed to update it :)
<studio_> ok
<ogra_> it iis on sale so it is definitely not WIP :)
<studio_> yes, but the rom isn't also "real" on public ;)
<ogra_> ?
<studio_> bq still don't offer the rom on their pages, but on http://androidheadlines.com/2015/02/install-ubuntu-phone-os-onto-bq-aquaris-e4-5-smartphone.html is a nice "how-to" :)
<ogra_> how do you think updates are provided ?
<ogra_> the "rom" lives on system-image.ubuntu.com ... like all others
<studio_> for the peoples outside the Eu is now easy to try ubuntu-touch on the bq e4.5
<ogra_> people outsidee the eu would be silly to buy it
<popey> unless they're developers on wifi
<ogra_> doesnt support the right us freqs
<ogra_> yeah
<studio_> ogra_, "the "rom" lives on system-image.ubuntu.com ..." maybe, but for me it was difficult in the beginning to find a rom for the aquaris e4.5. system "update" was working for me without loosing the emei ...
<ogra_> well, we dont really support rooting and flashing the android version ... it is up to bq to provide that
<studio_> and that is one of th things i do not understand
<ogra_> we only write the software
<ogra_> it is their device
<studio_> that's the point, where to buy a real ubuntu-touch-device?
<ogra_> the preinstalled version has extra bits added that bq povides and has contracts for
<ogra_> at bq :)
<studio_> no. it is mtk
<ogra_> mtk builds the board ... not the phone
<studio_> but mtk do not offer to built a native linux device
<ogra_> bq is a customer of mtk ... they order HW and decide which SW gets preinstalled
<ogra_> weather that is android or ubuntu is up to them ... deciding what apps get preinstalled on either of the QSes too ..
<ogra_> *OSes
<studio_> hmm, do you think their "release" is different to the "rc"-channel?
<ogra_> i havent held a preinstalled bq phone in my hands yet :)
 * ogra_ has to wait like everyone else 
<studio_> ok, but what about a real ubuntu-touch device, is there or will be there one?
<ogra_> i have seen some at th launch event though
<ogra_> what is a "real ubuntu-touch device" ?
<studio_> whithot android
<ogra_> without the ability to make calls ?
<studio_> no
<ogra_> right
<studio_> pure linux device
<ogra_> so that answers your question :)
<ogra_> if you want to use any mobile modem HW, and mobile sensors and anyof the mobile graphics HW, you have no choice
<studio_> is it depending on money?
<ogra_> it is depending on the HW vendors
<studio_> yes, but the hw vendor will never support pure linux?
<ogra_> the people developing that HW dont give out the specs nor do they have any interest in providing drivers for a corner OS
<ogra_> if a linux vendor gets big enopugh they might
<ogra_> or if a vendor puts enough money on the table ...
<studio_> what vendor is doing this "maybe"?
<ogra_> the ubuntu edge might have been a bit more open than a normal phone ... but the edge didnt happen ... so everything goes a lot slower (wrt convergence) and we have to live with the compromose
<studio_> i was worry about to read the ubuntu edge is dead, that was a big chance
<ogra_> well, it didnt make it
<ogra_> eventuallythere will be phones at that HW class ... but it takes longer
<ChloeWolfieGirl> If I could turn back time, If I could find a way, I'd make sure Ubuntu edge would make it, and it'd be here?
<ogra_> yea
<ogra_> h
<ogra_> you could start a crowdfunding campaign to build a time machine with which you then could make the edge happen retroactively :)
<studio_> :)
<studio_> what about the meizu and its mt6595, will it be full supported under ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> sure
<studio_> sure?
<ogra_> why would it onl be half supported :)
<studio_> the mt6595 can recive miracast!
<ogra_> you mean send
<studio_> no
<studio_> receive
<ogra_> why would you want to recieve ?
<studio_> to receive different miracast displays, and to send them to a monitor
<ogra_> (and no, i doubt that will be supportd in ubuntu soon, we have other missing bits and pieces to handle first ... but patches will indeed be acceptd ;) )
<ogra_> why would you want to recieve other displays ? you want to set to your TV or monitor
<studio_> i don't know if the mt6595 can do mhl, but most devices with the mt6595 are bad fron the hardware
<ogra_> s/set/send/
<popey> yeah, surely you want to send from the phone
<ogra_> anyway, thats still far out
<studio_> the mt6595 or mt6795 can do 120 fps with the cam, and also 4k display, but the most devices are using poor hardware
<ogra_> with luck the SW is ready by 15.10
<ogra_> for beta testing ...
<ogra_> we promised desktop mode for 16.04 ... by then there will hopefully also be proper laptop class HW inside of phones ...
<studio_> so miracast will also work on ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> so that you have proper amounts of ram to run an office suite etc
<ogra_> well, the desktop mode will have to ue sme way to get the picture to a monitor/TV
<ogra_> *some way
<ogra_> in the beginning surely only MHL
<studio_> how to set-up my phone to miracast?
<ogra_> find it out ... no idea
<studio_> :)
<ogra_> and as i said ... we wont look into that yet ... there are other fich to fry first :)
<ogra_> *fish
<studio_> yepp
<PLA1> Hi. In an HTML5 Ubuntu Touch app, what would cause onclick Javascript code intermittently not execute? You can clearly see the button respond to the touch but the onclick code is not executed. The test demonstration video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkMnKzTacaU and the source code is here: https://github.com/pla1/TouchTest
<studio__> hmm, how do i setup my desktop like this: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/AWuOSwg7e0g/mqdefault.jpg
<studio__> is it different to the bq E4.5? a white background is not so nice ...
<nhaines> studio__: you can't.  That was from the original Mobile World Congress demo two years ago.
<studio__> @nhaines, is there a "desktopmanager" available to make the standard "desktop" more colour full? white is a little bit bored ...
<studio__> btw, the screenshot is from that video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWuOSwg7e0g
<studio__> i don't know, why they but that desktop to the default image for the video ...
<nhaines> studio__: as I said, no.
<studio__> ok
<studio__> so the default background is only for the "locked screen"?
<nhaines> For the welcome screen, yess.
<studio__> so, only locked screen, other screen are only with white background
<studio__> and why?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines, I beleive mhall119 said that people are trying to figure out how to make the scopes work to allow people to choose there own background for scopes that are see through such as the app scope
<studio__> ChloeWolfieGirl, i am trying to figure out, why the default desktop i choosed in the settings in only available in the locked screen and not shown on "normal screens" ...
<nhaines> studio__: because they took the option out 18 months ago and are in no hurry to put it back in.
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: mhall119 said that, but considering it's something Ubuntu already does on the desktop, I'm unimpressed.
<nhaines> I'm sure it'll happen by 16.04 LTS or whenever convergence hits.
<studio__> @nhaines, for what thay made the "option" under desktop image? i am a little bit confused ... :(
<ChloeWolfieGirl> studio_ because on the phone the background currently doesn't change with the scopes, if you mean unity 8 on desktop then it should change...
<nhaines> studio__: it's not called desktop image.  It's called "Background"
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: actually, the background does change on a per-scope basis.  Most scopes simply don't set a custom background.
<lotuspsychje> maybe more themes will release in the future?
<studio__> nhaines, ok, but why isn't the "background" shown or only in the locked screen?
<nhaines> studio__: because that's what the design team wants.
<studio__> hmmm, ok ...
<lotuspsychje> studio__: you could join the design team and make sugestions maybe
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines, doesn't that depend on developer though, like I think the developer can set the background to what ever they want, but the end user doesn't have a choice right?
<lotuspsychje> ChloeWolfieGirl: welcome to open source
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: right.
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: the design team only consists of Canonical employees.  :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> lotuspsychje, Yeah but not everyone with an ubuntu phone is going to know how to edit code :P
<studio__> i personal think this is an disadvantage ...
<lotuspsychje> nhaines: users are free to apply for a job at canonical?
<nhaines> lotuspsychje: this isn't really good advice for someone wanting an extra setting in System Settings.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> maybe not
<nhaines> studio__: in the past, custom backgrounds made the home screen really difficult to read.
<nhaines> The design team decided they didn't have time to spend on this problem (it *is* more difficult than it sounds) and removed it, so they could focus on other things.  They'll be revisiting it in the future.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Mother: "Hey Chloe, How do you change the background on the ubuntu phone?" Me: "Well first you download the source code" x'D
<k1l> like on any other desktop or OS development, the fancy user settings come when the basis is done.
<lotuspsychje> im sure we will see alot of candy on ubuntu touch soon
<k1l> i thought you dont have a desktop on the phone at all.
<lotuspsychje> https://twitter.com/ubuntu
<studio__> it is not depending on customers backgrounds. i am using ubuntu now since 2 years and i can decide is i want do use xfce with some desktop effects or gnome with many desktop effects ...
<studio__> is=if
<lotuspsychje> studio__: you can unlock your phone in write mode and experiment with it how you like
#ubuntu-touch 2016-02-29
<dobey> alex______: not sure what you mean, but you don't "port" x11 apps to xmir. xmir is a translation layer to run x11 apps on top of mir.
<dobey> (and i'm not really here, just leaving)
<pragomer_1> hi. using ubuntu 15.10. do I have to use "phablet-team" ppa to play a little bit with ubuntu-emulator or is the version in 15.10 working right?
<orsonmmz> btw. has anyone managed to successfully use xmir?
<Smurphy> xmir ? nope.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, hey, with the latest Qt5 update on xenial, I’m seeing QUrl::topLevelDomain() always return an empty string, is that a known issue?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551145
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551145 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] unit test failures after Qt update" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I believe it's unrelated to Qt, since I was seeing the same in Qt's own unit tests, and I was forced to skip the failing tests bug #1548686 - the bug should not be closed, but assigned to the problem that apparently appeared between 2016-02-17 09:55:10 and 2016-02-19 08:50:12
<ubot5> bug 1548686 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "7 cookiejar tests started failing" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1548686
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I tried to go through all listed changes in xenial that could affect it, and build older versions of gcc5, glibc, gcc-go6 but I couldn't find anything that would fix the unit tests for (unmodified) Qt
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I didn't get reactions from people at #ubuntu-devel
<oSoMoN> Mirv, wow, skipping the unit tests seems like a bad idea, we should block on this failure until we find the root cause and fix it
<oSoMoN> Mirv, it’s gonna break applications in bad ways (webbrowser-app among them)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yes, but block how?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, well, not skipping the unit tests, and put priority on investigating the issue
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I can help
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah, agreed it's a priority and the skipping needs to be removed.
<Mirv> and I'm happy to get helping hands in understanding it.
<Mirv> I just didn't want to not be able to land multi-monitor fixes as 16.04 LTS is approaching and the changes need testing
<oSoMoN> Mirv, understood. I’ll be downgrading packages to see if I can nail down the culprit
<seb128> oSoMoN, Mirv, gnutls28 changed which could potentially create issues...
<seb128> just looking at the -changes list
<Mirv> I counted that one as being outside of the time scope since there was failing unit test already in the morning of that day
<Mirv> but probably worth checking
<fofo314> Has anybody in here recently install ubuntu-touch on a nexus 7 deb?
<popey> deb isn't supported
<popey> only flo
<fofo314> I know, but there is an unofficial port that is mentioned in the wiki.
<fofo314> The wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices) currently says: Nexus 7 2013 (WiFi+LTE) deb Works as well as official flo builds, but supports mobile data on LTE version of N7
<fofo314> I was wondering if this is still correct.
<fofo314> And if anybody has experience with that device.
<fofo314> If this is not the correct forum for asking these questions, please let me knoq.
<fofo314> *know
<ogra_> this is surely the right place to ask ... but i think the tasemince server hasnt been updated in a while and also points to the rather useless devel/devel-proposed channels
<fofo314> ok
<ogra_> not sure if there are plans to pull it over to the ubports.com server
<fofo314> I have just mailed tassadar to ask if he is still working on the project.
<fofo314> What is the worst that can happen if I just put a flo version on the deb Nexus 7?
<ogra_> it might not boot
<fofo314> ok, but I can always flash back to stock android?
<ogra_> ubuntu doesnt touch the bootloader, so yeah, fastboot should always work
<fofo314> it's not booting on tassadar deb version either. Ubuntu symbol appears for a few seconds and then the dead "this phone needs restoring from PC..." message appears.
<tracinya> Hi^^
<tracinya> I got a question concerning the ubuntu touch app store:
<tracinya> what I see, there are some available, but is there a full list somewhere? Didn't find anything
<raj`> is this the appropriate place to discuss Ubuntu mobile?
<k1l_> raj`: yep
<raj> cool
<raj> why's it so slow?
<raj> I was watching a video on it and it's very sluggish
<k1l_> because you didnt make it faster
<ogra_> what is slow for you and did you file bugs ?
<ogra_> (and also, on what device is it slow for you)
<raj> I love the unified idea of my computer on my phone, which would just require accessories. And I understand that it would require a lot of processing power. But are current phones practical to run a full-fledged OS like Ubuntu?
<raj> like is gutting Ubuntu further to run on current hardware specs practical, or is further optimization diminishing returns and we really just need more powerful hardware?
<raj> ogra_, I was seeing this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je7G5OJ0Y0E
<raj> haven't installed it as yet
<raj> or it seems I'm mistaken, it doesn't use Debian
<k1l_> raj: that is a year old video
<raj> This is true.
<k1l_> and that is not a samsung s3. that is a nexus4 in that video
<raj> Ya, the video was clickbait
<raj> I mean, the title
<raj> Anyway, I really like the idea of actual open source on phone and wanted to support Ubuntu by adding an app or two to its "appstore" or whatever.
<raj> I have an old mobile phone but after seeing the video, I don't know that it can handle ubuntu without driving me insane with lag
<raj> (the phone is older than the one in the video)
<k1l_> what is it?
<raj> Also, I know a guy that knows a guy that has a Galaxy S3, but if it's still laggy then I'd rather not ask the favor, and instead wait till I replace my S6 so I can use it for this endeavor
<raj> k1l_, Samsung Galaxy S Relay 4G
<ogra_> well, you would need to port to these devices first
<ogra_> there are only very few functioning ports beyond the four fully supported phones yet
 * ogra_ points at ubports.com
<raj> I've never done something so low level
<raj> How difficult is this?
<raj> this = porting
<ogra_> raj, we use the android drivers and some daemons/services that are needed to make them work (a few MB of android running in an lxc container after ubuntu booted) ... to get that to work you need to understand both system rather well (while you thorw away 95% of the android tree you need to know which 5% to keep for example)
<raj> ok, so assuredly beyond my pay grade
<raj> though, I would think that the same daemons would be needed for most phones
<ogra_> well, due to the nature of android they all slightly differ per device
<ogra_> the most significant one is rild ... which is the thing talking to your modem and allows you to make calls ... while there is a standard, most manufacturers ignore that and cook their own soup ....
<raj> oh, interesting
<raj> so rild would still be used, but options would be different?
<ogra_> options, API ... functions
<raj> ohh
<raj> do manufacturers at least stick to their own internal standard then?
<raj> between their own devices
<ogra_> they seem to ... but its still fiddly and a lot of work regardless
<raj> I can imagine
<raj> Well, no, I can't even imagine
<raj> no no, right the first time, I can imagine
<ogra_> haha
<raj> anyway, I'm really a fan of what's being done here, it's pioneering in so many ways. The way it will empower and liberate users from a few big corporations that run the market right now
<raj> is a gamechanger
<raj> it would force them to innovate even further, as well
<ogra_> it already did :)
<raj> Really? In what ways?
<ogra_> UI concepts showing up in android and IOS ...
<ogra_> microsoft doing continuum ...
<raj> cool
<raj> the way linux packages can be run on any distro, is that how ubuntu touch packages are?
<ogra_> not in ubuntu touch (or ubuntu snappy which will take over the phone base system eventually)
<ogra_> i.e. we use deb packages to assemble the system, but apps are delivered in click packages
<ogra_> for convergence there is a way that you can wrap stuff from the archive that exists as deb packages into a click package though
<oSoMoN> Mirv, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1551145/comments/6 , I have a feeling that a full rebuild of qtbase-opensource-src might make the issue go away, doing one right now on my laptop, will let you know the results
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551145 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] unit test failures after Qt update" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jgdx> pete-woods, those bindings in the Advanced page of the PPTP editor, why do they exist?
<jgdx> pete-woods, reason I'm asking is I'm unable to change the mppeStateful prop, but there's no clear reason as to why
<pete-woods> jgdx: you have to use a Binding object to stop QML from breaking the connection from API -> widget
<pete-woods> although admittedly that's only an issue if another editor changes the values while you already have the VPN editor open
<pete-woods> I discovered this when operating both NM applet and VPN editor at the same time
<pete-woods> jgdx: the MPPE stateful setting is dependent on the encryption type
<pete-woods> jgdx: IIRC in the editor I have bound the enabled state of the various encryption type checkboxes to reflect this
<jgdx> pete-woods, not for mppeStateful afaics
<jgdx> pete-woods, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15243665/
<jgdx> what's the nature of the dep? What encryption type does it depend on? requireMppe?
<jgdx> i guess
<pete-woods> jgdx: it needs one of the MS encryption types
<jgdx> okay, great, thanks
<jgdx> pete-woods, you got a typo in i18n.tr("All Availale (Default)"), :)
<pete-woods> whoopsie!
<jgdx> avail thyself!
<pete-woods> jgdx: FYI, I have done that binding thing with every boolean property in the VPN editor now
<pete-woods> jgdx: and in-case you want a link to the latest build (http://people.canonical.com/~pete/vpn-editor/com.ubuntu.developer.pete-woods.vpn-editor_0.3.0_all.click)
<jgdx> thx
<pete-woods> which has all the PPTP stuff in
<pete-woods> (I also cleaned up the file dialogue stuff into its own dir, instead of being splatted around)
<jgdx> pete-woods, built off of  i-n trunk though, right?
<pete-woods> yep
<pete-woods> jgdx: ^
<fofo314> So flashing ubuntu touch flo onto deb worked. Current Problems: no sound, of course no LTE
<Mirv> oSoMoN: well there's another rebuidl just finished at silo 051 ( 5.5.1+dfsg-14ubuntu3~xenial1~test1 ). you could try that in case you think it's something that would be fixed by (yet another) rebuild.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, great, I’ll try that
<oSoMoN> Mirv, nope, the packages in silo 51 don’t solve the issue
<jgdx> pmcgowan, hey, even with -pd on mako I'm getting ~40 sec reboot after a language change. So normal
<ogra_> shutdown really sucks
<ogra_> takes way longer than it should
<pmcgowan> jgdx, before there is ay feedback to the UI?
<pmcgowan> any
<jgdx> takes 30 sec to see the google logo
<pmcgowan> I dont recall it being like that
<pmcgowan> but the UI stays up the entire time?
<ogra_> it takesd more than 30sec to shut down
<ogra_> and you see a black screen
<pmcgowan> yeah but unity should go away immediately
<jgdx> no, pressing “restart” makes the screen go black immediatel
<pmcgowan> I see the UI stay there for a min
<ogra_> (depending on the device it flashes the backlight too)
<pmcgowan> thats what happened on the show floor, it took forver with no feedback
<ogra_> pmcgowan, that sounds broken ... on all my devices it goes immediatle black here
<pmcgowan> I will try to repro here
<jgdx> pmcgowan, hey, I think we make a simple dbus call, maybe you can execute that and see if you get the lag still.
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> this was on the tablet with the full app set
<ogra_> the 30-60 sec you sit in front of a black screen are broken though
<pmcgowan> agreed
<ogra_> it should show a splash and also not take longer than 10sec
<jgdx> pmcgowan, $ sudo gdbus call -y -d org.freedesktop.login1 -o /org/freedesktop/login1 -m org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Reboot false
<pmcgowan> jgdx, did you get an m10 yet?
<popey> is pmcgowan doing an Oprah Winfrey and giving away tablets? :)
 * ogra_ would love to be asked the same :P
<jgdx> pmcgowan, nah, the customs guy called me and said he had started a search for it. I think they dropped the ball
<jgdx> he's gonna call me back
<pmcgowan> bah
<pmcgowan> popey, yeah you need one :)
<popey> I do!
<pmcgowan> jgdx, I can't reproduce it
<jgdx> pmcgowan, but you can from the ui?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, no
<pmcgowan> jgdx, so not sure what state that tablet got into
<dobey> mariogrip: hey; for hammerhead, can you copy v2 image to v4 perhaps?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, could be dbus was being hammered by something.. or uss could have frozen
<pmcgowan> jgdx, the UI was responsive at the time, but could be dbus
 * ogra_ sees Mir 0.20.1 land in the archive and hugs kdub 
<ogra_> looking forward to less transparent indicators and splash screens :)
<ogra_> (though a bit of transparnecy might actually not be bad ... just not to a point making everything unreadable)
<kdub> ogra_, yeah, was kinda a weird driver bug... some extensions broke z depth testing
 * kdub is glad its in archive too now
<pixel__> ping ogra_
<pixel__> i need some help, when i install https://uappexplorer.com/app/balls.briketa it doesn't  create ~/.local/share/balls.briketa/
<pixel__> that should be XDG_DATA_HOME / applicationName
<pixel__> i need that dir to save a file in it
<ogra_> pixel__, iirc only the first run creates that
<ogra_> (though i'm not 100% sure ... its been i while i touched click stuff last)
<pixel__> ogra_, i get a lot of messages in reviews that the game can't save (and of course the don't have the XDG_DATA_HOME / applicationName dir
<slvn_> hello pixel__
<pixel__> hello slvn_  and ogra
<slvn_> you sent me a message a few days ago about that but I was away
<pixel__> and so i've rm -r the dir and removed/reinstalled the game (it did not create the dir)
<ogra_> did you run it once ?
<pixel__> slvn_, ah it was about this :D
<pixel__> ogra_, yep
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> tedg, ^^^ any hint from the XDG master ?
<slvn_> pixel__, you wanted a directory to save you file, as a SDL2 app I guess
<dobey> pixel__: it's not created automatically; you need to create the directory you're saving into
<pixel__> slvn_, you have some SDL games that saves the settings, right?
<tedg> Yeah, I think the app needs to create that directory.
<ogra_> ah
<pixel__> oh...
<ogra_> i thought the launcher does that
<tedg> We had discussed making it by default, but no action has been taken.
<dobey> no, the launcher doesn't do that
 * ogra_ remembers that discussion :)
<tedg> There was worry about making unneeded directories.
<pixel__> the sdk does that
<dobey> yeah, there's no reason to make it if the app isn't going to use it
<dobey> then i guess the sdk has a bug :)
<pixel__> when i launch the game from qt on the phone it does make the dir
<ogra_> pfft ... inodes are cheap
<tedg> Yeah, the problem is that developers forget and get bugs.
<pixel__> so this is why i was so confused
<tedg> It would be nice if we could remove bugs from the system :-)
<slvn_> pixel__,  you need (in c) :        getenv("XDG_CONFIG_HOME")  and getenv("APP_ID");
<dobey> ogra_: i think we should avoid unnecessary disk writes though
<pixel__> but anyway, please make the os make that dir on first launch
<pixel__> i don't want to make it myself
<ogra_> dobey, did pmcgowan bribe you ?
<ogra_> :P
<mcphail> tedg: can you update the Runtime Environment section of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ to say we have to make those directories ourselves? The implication is they exist already
<dobey> ogra_: no; i know how flash works :)
<ogra_> dobey, (indeed i agree though) :)
<dobey> pixel__: no, fix your app to create the directory it is saving into
<dobey> pixel__: if your app doesn't check a directory exists, and create it, before writing into it, then your app is broken.
<tedg> mcphail: I don't have access to that, but I think that mhall119 probably can
<pixel__> dobey, no, i will open a bug report
<mcphail> tedg: thanks. mhall119 - can you help with the documentation in my link above ^^^?
<pixel__> dobey, the sdk does make the dir
<dobey> pixel__: if the system does it, it creates directories for every app, even if they aren't needed, and it wastes disk writes, which reduces the life of the flash storage
<dobey> pixel__: the sdk is broken
<dobey> the sdk should not create the directory
<pixel__> slvn_, thanks :D that's how i do it but the problem is that there is no appname dir
<ogra_> pixel__, dobey is right ... if every app would create that dir on launch you would drown in useless dirs under ~/.local/share/
<pixel__> slvn_, you have to create that dir yourself, right?
<slvn_> pixel__,   mkdir(buffer, 0755);
<slvn_> yes
<slvn_> also strip the "_" and whatever is after  from the directory name
<pixel__> slvn_, right :d got it! 10x much :D you're the man
<ogra_> i guess 90% of apps in the store dont need it at all
<slvn_> :) ... I think I got the same directory issue  ..
 * mcphail pokes slvn_ to fix the saving on his solitaire app ;)
<pixel__> slvn_, it's not the sanest OS :>>
<pixel__> but yeah.. it sort of works
<ogra_> pixel__, !
<dobey> eh? you have to create directories on any OS, before you write into them
<slvn_> mcphail,  this is a bug ? the saving should be fine !!
<mcphail> slvn_: yes - settings don't get saved beyond reboots. Think you might still be saving them to /tmp
<slvn_> this should have been fixed for 1 month ! I used to save in RUNTIME_DIR, now I save in XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<pixel__> ogra_, ls  ~/.local/share/
<mcphail> slvn_: don't think I got an update for the solitaire app. I know some of your other apps were updated
<pixel__> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15245329/
<slvn_> mcphail, did you update the app ? it should be version 1.01
<dobey> …
<mcphail> slvn_: yep - this is version 1.01
<pixel__> ogra_, looks like every installed app has the dir
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls .local/share/ |wc -l
<ogra_> 166
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list |wc -l
<ogra_> 141
<ogra_> some dont here ...
<pixel__> some but most do :D
<pixel__> anyway
<slvn_> yep solitaire is updated ! so it should be fixed... When I fixed it, I remember I even asked someone to double check :/
<pixel__> please make a dir it will make my life easier :))
<ogra_> pixel__, might be that some QML component actually creates it
<popey> pretty sure thats the case
<ogra_> but we should really fidx that
<popey> we had this discussion recently
<pixel__> ogra_, most probably
<popey> someone elese had an app which wasn't qml and didnt have the dir
<ogra_> apps not needing that dir should definitely not create it
<popey> an sdl app
<popey> "app"
<pixel__> me?
<pixel__> ))
<ogra_> it should be an easy flag you can set or some such
<mcphail> slvn_: I'll reboot and test again
<ogra_> which is off by default
<slvn_> pixel__, better, you should complain in #SDL channel to implement SDL_GetPrefPath ! (and to do the mkdir inside !)
<ogra_> and if you need storage for your app you can simply flick that switch
<ogra_> i assume these dirs get not deleted if you remove the package
<ogra_> which is pretty bad
<mcphail> slvn_: yep - not saving...
<pixel__> ogra_, yep the dir remains
<dobey> ogra_: no, not deleting data is correct
<popey> ogra_: long standing bug
<ogra_> dobey, not sure
<dobey> data should be retained. not deleting also avoids disk excessive writes
<pixel__> slvn_, right :> :D i did try SDL_GetPrefPath and it didn't worked
<ogra_> dobey, on space contraiend devices it also just wastes spacee
<dobey> though app dirs in ~/.cache/ should probably get deleted
<ogra_> *constrained
<mcphail> ogra_: not deleting data under ~/.local is the Debian way
<dobey> ogra_: it needs to be up to the user to decide when to delete actual data though
<ogra_> dobey, lol
<slvn_> pixel__, yes SDL_GetPrefPath *should* be implement for ubuntu (touch)
<pixel__> slvn_, maybe in a couple of years ...
<ogra_> dobey, because we indeed give the user a proper interface to do that :P
<pixel__> :(
<dobey> ogra_: if i delete instagram, it shouldn't delete all the photos i took with it
<popey> we do
<popey> there is an app which can manage user data
<slvn_> mcphail, ... strange :/ are you sure it saved first ?  can you make sure the apps was exited ?
<popey> it's just a) not in the default image, b) not in the store
<ogra_> popey, usable enough for my mom without knowing file structure etc ?
<mhall119> mcphail: which directories do you have to create?
<popey> yes
<dobey> popey: the system-settings UI should have it; but it's a bit buggy at the moment
<popey> yeah, i agree
<ogra_> s/file/filesystem/
<popey> ogra_: it's very simple
<mcphail> slvn_: yep - saved and exited by the exit option in menu, rather than swiping away. Settings for auto-collecting cards etc don't persist over reboots
<ogra_> not the filemanager then ?
<popey> no
<ogra_> ah, k ... i thought that was what you were getting to
<popey> and there's a thousand other things your mum would have trouble with
<popey> so this is just one
<ogra_> yeah
<mcphail> mhall119: certainly XDG_DATA_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME> seems to need to be created manually
<ogra_> that is why she still doesnt have an ubuntu phone
<dobey> mcphail: yes of course it does
<popey> yes
<mhall119> mcphail: and which part of that page needs to be updated?
<popey> people have been assuming it's created
<mariogrip> dobey: Yeah, I could. maybe revert back to r2 and stop updating until the issue is fixed
<dobey> popey: becqause the SDK creates it during deployment
<dobey> which is evil
<pixel__> dobey, yep
<mcphail> mhall119: the Runtime Environment part would be better if it mentioned that directory needs to be created. Just now, it says that you can write _in_ the directory, but doesn't say you must create it first.
<pixel__> very!
<mhall119> mcphail: ok, I'll put it on my list of things to do today
<mhall119> thanks for pointing it out
<mcphail> mhall119: ta!
<mariogrip> dobey: I ment "on server side" not that you should stop updating and rever
<mariogrip> revert*
<pixel__> or at least please modify the doc  https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<mariogrip> dobey: Could you grab some logs next time? syslogs is ok
<ogra_> pixel__, that doesnt talk about creation of the dir
<ogra_> just tells you that you are not denied access to that location
<dobey> mariogrip: sure
<ogra_> unless i'm missing it
<slvn_> mcphail,  could you copy paste the log (I think it's in .cache/upstart/ application-click-com.ubuntu.developer.1bsyl.solitaire_  ) ?
<dobey> no, why would the confinement guide describe what directories your app needs to create
<popey> Non touch apps have to create their own directories.
<popey> (I mean, standard desktop X apps)
<popey> or indeed command line tools. This is not new.
<dobey> all apps have to
<mcphail> ogra_: it doesn't specify you _can_ write to XDG_DATA_HOME to create the directory in the first place. The implication is that XDG_DATA_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME> is created by default
<dobey> since forever :)
<dobey> mcphail: i don't think that's implied
<dobey> mcphail: i think some might be inferring that though perhaps
<ogra_> mcphail, yeah, thats not how i read that page
<mcphail> slvn_: will do. I'll be home in about an hour and can do it then
<dobey> likewise, google maps doesn't tell me that i need a visa and 5000 different innoculations to visit india
<mcphail> dobey: It says you can only write to certain directories, and does _not_ include the directory you have to write to to create that dir
<dobey> it just shows me where india is
<mcphail> dobey: the whole point of the page is to explain where you can and cannot write
<dobey> mcphail: and it does that
<mcphail> dobey: no, it doesn't. It doesn't tell you you can mkdir in XDG_DATA_HOME
<dobey> mcphail: you can't
<mcphail> dobey: then you can't create XDG_DATA_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME> ...
<dobey> yes you can
<dobey> mcphail: it's not a document detailing unix permissions
<dobey> it's about apparmor restrictions
<dobey> you can create any directory in $XDG_DATA_HOME as long as the directory name is the same as your package name
<mcphail> I'm not disputing that. But it is supposed to be a clear guide to what you can and can't do. To an outsider, that is not clear, hence all the confusion above
<mcphail> and I still don't know if the cache and config dirs need to be created manually
<dobey> yes they do
<dobey> well, it depends on what APIs you use
<mcphail> So an extra sentenc in the Runtime Environment section would clarify that for everyone
<dobey> if you are embedding the Ubuntu.Web component, it will create some directories, for cache/localstorage/etc
<mcphail> I've routinely "mkdir -p"'d those directories in my apps, but only because old habits die hard ;) But there have been several queries on here about this over the past few months
<dobey> this is the first one i've seen
<dobey> but maybe all the others were in oz time or something :)
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> If the SDk is creating those directories, it would certainly explain how hard we've found it to track down why some phones were "creating" them during development but others weren't on deployment
<dobey> anyway, i was simply making the point that being allowed to write somewhere does not mitigate extra requirements for somewhere to exist first
<pixel__> bug reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1551365
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551365 in Canonical System Image "when installing an app XDG_DATA_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME dir should be automatically created" [Undecided,New]
 * pixel__ aw for milk, mm
<mcphail> slvn_: there isn't anything exiting in the logs. But is see XDG_CONFIG_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME> doesn't exist on my device, so I suspect this is the same problem as above. You'll need to create that dir manually before config can be saved
<dobey> sigh
<pix_aw> phew... phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.local/share$ ls | grep balls.briketa
<pix_aw> balls.briketa
<pixel___> should work now, if you want to try/play the game https://uappexplorer.com/app/balls.briketa
<pixel___> have fun
<popey> \o/
<popey> pixel___: BALLS!
<pixel___> yay :D
<slvn_> mcphail, I do create the dir with "mkdir(buffer, 0755);" ...   There should be the usual logs of the app ~/.cache/upstart/app-name.log :/
<slvn_> I am not sure again where logs are ...
<slvn_> pixel___,  can you check that your config files are persistent upon reboot
<pixel___> slvn_, sure :D rebooting now
<pixel___> slvn_, phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.local/share/balls.briketa$ ls
<pixel___> lvl.ini
<pixel___> yep still there
<slvn_> pixel___,  and  you build the dir with  $env(XDG_CONFIG_HOME) /  $env(APP_ID)    (without whatever come after "_" ) ?  and mkdir(buffer, 0755); ?
<pixel___> slv i just hardcoded the path  mkdir("/home/phablet/.local/share/balls.briketa", 0755);
<pixel___> slvn_, ^^
<slvn_> mcphail,  there is a possibility : I remember I (stupidly) screwed up the mode (O755 vs 0755) when I tried that first ... And you probably were helping me, I might have left a wrong directory created on your device ... could you check the perms of this dir ?
<slvn_> pixel___,   ok thanks ! if you want the version with "env" var : http://paste.ubuntu.com/15245990/
<mcphail> slvn_: which dir?
<slvn_> mcphail,  in $XDG_CONFIG_HOME, the one like "...solitaire..."
<mcphail> slvn_: I don't have anything under .config related to your app, unfortunately
<pixel___> slvn_, thanks :D
<mcphail> slvn_: my log, if you want it, is at http://termbin.com/l747
<mcphail> slvn_: contents of my config dir at http://termbin.com/lxlg
<slvn_> ... strange :/
<slvn_> so I will go for diner :)
<mcphail> slvn_: bon appetit :)
<slvn_> merci )
<slvn_> :)
<slvn_> I will look at the issue afterward. ... I will try again some test on marvin bot
<slvn_> I swear I tested this correction, so I am very disappointed
<mcphail> slvn_: I'll unistall and reinstall, just in case I have a development version instead of the real thing
<slvn_> ok thanks !
<mcphail> slvn_: success! I must have had an old version you gave me to test
<slvn_> mcphail, ok great ! so I'm not crazy :)
<mcphail> slvn_: je suis désolé ;)
<mimecar> labsin, do you need i Test the scope?
<mimecar> I've found an update
<labsin> mimecar: If you have an account, yes. Otherwise it should already be fine. Thanks.
<mimecar> no, I have not an account on Deeze
<mimecar> scope info works ok now
<mhall119> mariogrip: it looks like Google didn't choose us for Summer of Code, but hopefully we can find some porters to help you anyway
<mariogrip> mhall119: awww :( Yeah, I think if we make it easier it will bring more porters
<mhall119> mariogrip: I still have to mount /cache and /data in adb before I run ubuntu-device-flash, is that something that can be fixed in the recovery image?
<mariogrip> mhall119: but, was there a reason why?
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah
<mariogrip> mhall119: I have that on my todo list
<mhall119> mariogrip: no reason given yet, we're going to try and get some feedback from them we can use to make our application better next time
<labsin> mimecar: thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-01
<prova> hello, I bought an Bq aquaris e4.5, and after a week into "messages", but mostly everywhere, rotation do not work.what can I do?
<prova> ops,I'm sorry. it seems that I blocked rotation, when the base system has it enabled.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, good morning! I’m still looking at bug #1551145, would there be a way to make a debug build of qtbase-opensource-src in a PPA?
<ubot5> bug 1551145 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] unit test failures after Qt update" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551145
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> excellent
<Mirv> oSoMoN: what kind of debug build you mean? basically configured with -debug to get debug features enabled (other than debug symbols)?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes, I basically don’t want the compiler to optimize code away, I’ve been trying to step into qTopLevelDomain() with gdb with a normal build, and all I get is machine code, which I’m not fluent in
<Mirv> oSoMoN: not that my gdb foo would also be much, but you think qtbase5-dbg etc don't actually help with stepping in side of things to clarify the function names etc?
<Mirv> anyhow, trying out a build right now
<oSoMoN> Mirv, well it does to a certain extent, but I haven’t been able to step into that function. But it could very well be because my gdb-fu is weak, do you know of someone who could help?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: greyback's gdb-fu is quite strong
<Mirv> not online yet
<oSoMoN> ok, I’ll make a note to ping him when he gets online
<seb128> oSoMoN, Mirv, just checking, but your gdb from an unpacked source tree? it helps when gdb has access to the actual code
<oSoMoN> seb128, yes, I did
<seb128> k, I was just throwing that in, in case
<seb128> it's doing "n" which doesn't work? or you just can't stop on the function you want?
<oSoMoN> I’m stepping into QUrl::topLevelDomain() fine, which calls qTopLevelDomain(), but it appears I cannot step into that one
<peat-psuwit> On my device, the bluetooth service gets stucked in start/starting state. How can I diagnose?
<autra> hi, when trying to install dependencies for building ubuntu touch, following https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/#anchor1, I had this error : "E: unable to locate package mingw32"
<autra> on ubuntu 15.10
<autra> should I replace it with mingw64-i686-dev ?
<autra> or maybe check my universe repo :-)
<autra> ok, it is enable. Is there an alternative package, or should I download the deb directly ?
<autra> or should I just install mingw64, as it seems it targets 32 and 64 bits builds?
<prova> I installed twice Telegram on last ubuntutouch version (9.1) and Bq aquaris e4.5, both times the problem is "audio is not supported". I have tried this solution too "http://askubuntu.com/questions/643525/no-sound-notification-with-telegram" but it didn't help me.
<prova> may I "to delete all and to return to the default" system?? does someone has TELEGRAM and audio working in ubuntutouch?
<popey> is bluetooth on flo broken for anyone else? it doesn't see any devices here
<popey> on stable image
 * ogra_ only has -pd installed 
<ogra_> works fine there
<davmor2> popey: you need to tickle it a bit, two things to try, 1. open bluetoothctl and see if it is scanning at all, number to connect a device via bluetoothctl and then it should show up in settings app
<amazoniantoad> Hey can I install touch on the galaxy s5 active?
<amazoniantoad> Can't find any documentation online
<lotuspsychje> !devices | amazoniantoad
<ubot5> amazoniantoad: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: you can also browse on the XDA forums, to see if there's an existing project
<autra> can someone help me with my error : "E: unable to locate package mingw32" when trying to install dependencies for building ubuntu touch, following https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/#anchor1 ? Is mingw-w64 package a suitable replacement ?
<amazoniantoad> lame
<amazoniantoad> it isn't on there
<amazoniantoad> So lame
<amazoniantoad> How does one learn about the process of porting to devices? I want to see if I can't get a separate project started myself
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: the porting guide url is also in our topic mate
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, you guys just have everything!
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: would be a big deal for the community to help
<amazoniantoad> haha
<amazoniantoad> I'll see what I can do
<lotuspsychje> thank you
<amazoniantoad> This will be a fun side project
<amazoniantoad> np
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: another way around to make it bit easier for yourself, is maybe download the existing images of projects to see whats inside and how they do it?
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, good idea. How often do updates for touch come out? I have an ubuntu phone currently and, no offense, but it is unbearable
<amazoniantoad> It constantly crashes and has a terrible connection...granted it isn't designed for use within the US
<amazoniantoad> but it is highly unstable
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: wich brand you having?
<amazoniantoad> Aquaris e5
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: with OTA are you on?
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, what's that?
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: goto system settings and Os version of your phone
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: should mention the version of your update
<amazoniantoad> lotuspsychje, OTA-9.1
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: ok good, have you tried resetting your phone to defaults?
<amazoniantoad> Yes
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: then i suggest you file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<amazoniantoad> bah
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: see also the bug filling url in our topic
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: please mate, its crucial for the devs they know about this
<lotuspsychje> every device in the world suffers bugs, the ubuntu community is willing to recognize and try to make it better
<amazoniantoad> okay
<lotuspsychje> thanks
<amazoniantoad> np
<amazoniantoad> I'm assuming everything I need to know in order to get involved is in the topic?
<lotuspsychje> amazoniantoad: see the bug trigger, and also the bug filling url from topic
<amazoniantoad> k
<peat-psuwit> It seems like using BlueZ 5 with linux 3.4.x require backporting some code from newer kernel. Could anyone guided me which commit should I cherry-pick?
<peat-psuwit> (I guessed they're in mako's tree. It's from LGE like my device)
<neuhaus> Cheers. Can I install Ubuntu on a Meizu MX4 Android edition?
<k1l> iirc that got a blocked bootloader
<neuhaus> Perhaps it can be unlocked (http://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-mx/general/tutorial-bootloader-unlocking-mx4-m1-t3201715)?
<neuhaus> So if I successfully unlock the bootloader, I could flash Ubuntu?
<neuhaus> I currently have a Galaxy Nexus but it's getting long in the tooth
<ogra_> neuhaus, there was some discussion about it on the ubuntu-phone mailing list (search it with gmane or so) ... you would need the MTK flash tool and the right files
<neuhaus> OK thanks
<ogra_> (note that trhe partitioning differs between android and ubuntu)
<ogra_> and afaik people who tried it hasd issuesw with losing their IMEI or MAC addresses
<neuhaus> Just wondering if trying to get a MX4 cheaply is a viable strategy. The Ubuntu edition phones are harder to get
<neuhaus> uh. that would be bad
<ogra_> also note thats indeed only possible with the international android version ... the chinese one has a locked bootloader you can not unlock at all afaik
<ogra_> techically it is definitely possible if you get your hands on the right tools and images (after all the initial port was done that way) ... but i dont know if everything got published by meizu
<[tj]> hey folks
<[tj]> I just got an quararis e5, I can't seem to install anything form the ubuntu store
<[tj]> "Download Error" "Download or install failed. Please try again."
<[tj]> does anyone have any idea what I should do to solve this?
<Tphjg> Hello. Is there a root access on ubuntu phone? What is the firewall ?  Is it possible to open  ports ? Is tethering available?
<stakewinner00> Tphjg, with sudo, you have root access
<stakewinner00> Tphjg, yes, it is possible to open ports
<Tphjg> What are the usb dongle for ethernet over usb  module(s) included in the kernel?
<stakewinner00> Tphjg, in my device ufw is up by default, so i suppose that is the firewall used.
<stakewinner00> i don't know what is tethering, so i can't answer that last question.
<ogra_> ufw is installed but not configured by default currently iirc
<ogra_> tethering depends on the device ... all preinstalled phones support usb tethering as well as wifi hotspot ...
<Tphjg> Stakewiner00, thanks for info. The tetherning is when you use your phone as a DSL router.
<Tphjg> Is the source  available? What is the tool to flash the kernel?
<ogra_> most source is availabe ... note though that there are binary blobs for which no source exists (graphics drivers, baseband SW, gps or sensor drivers are usually binary )
<[tj]> do I need to update a new out of the box e5?
<ogra_> [tj], you should get an OTA offered (with a notification that a system update is available)
<ogra_> generally the facory images are outdated and wilol offer an update on first boot
<[tj]> I have tried to manually check for updates, it set it was up to date
<ogra_> in "system settings -> about" it should tell you what OTA you are on
<ogra_> the latest was 9.1 iirc
<[tj]> there is an os line
<[tj]> OS Ubuntu 14.10 (r2)
<[tj]> don't see anything with ota
<ogra_> thats very outdated and sounds like the factory image actually
<ogra_> try a reboot and make sure you are properly on WIFI
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok finally at least a successful (debug) build, at silo 12, 5.5.1+dfsg-14ubuntu3~xenial1~test11
<oSoMoN> Mirv, awesome, thanks, will test it right away
<mpt> What toolkit element does the Notes app use to get an editable text areawithout text field borders? (rpadovani?)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, not any better, and now qtcreator fails to launch
<Mirv> oSoMoN: weird, maybe -debug builds are not supposed to be mixed with -release builds or something other weird
<oSoMoN> Mirv, interestingly enough, after re-installing the packages from the archive, I’m now able to step into Qt code, going through it right now
<rpadovani> mterry, we manually remove it: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~notes-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/ui/EditNoteView.qml#L183
<rpadovani> sorry, mtp ^^
<rpadovani> mpt
<mterry> :)
<rpadovani> need to sleep :S
<zhuowei> I'm interested in a port of Ubuntu Touch to the Nexus 6P (Angler); should I start from an AOSP tree or a CyanogenMod one?
<mpt> rpadovani, oh, huh. I thought you were going to say, “We don’t use a text field at all”, and I was going to say, “Aha, that explains the lack of selection/cut/copy/paste”
<mpt> rpadovani, I’m asking because I’m speccing the next generation of text fields. I’m planning on saying there should be a borderless one, to use places like here and in Contacts
<rpadovani> mpt, calculator uses too for the input text, so please yes, propose it :D
<jgdx> pete-woods, hey, what do you know of the pptp support on the phone?
<pete-woods> jgdx: it seems to work with my PPTP server at home?
<jgdx> pete-woods, I can't really get my uni connection to work on the phone, even though it is green in the indicator
<pete-woods> hmm
<jgdx> it's mppe only
<pete-woods> does ifconfig show a ppp0 interface with a sane IP?
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> can you ping something inside the VPN? e.g. the DNS server / gateway?
<jgdx> pete-woods, nothing's going through
<pete-woods> maybe the routing table isn't getting set up correctly by NM..
<pete-woods> this is starting to leave my area of expertise to debug
<jgdx> pete-woods, it died on me with some output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15259871/
<jgdx> pete-woods, but do you know what I should file against? :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: probably both indicator-network, network-manager and network-manager-pptp
<pete-woods> then maybe someone who knows what they are doing will reply
<pete-woods> and maybe "say what? you're running this on a phone??"
<jgdx> pete-woods, that would be the best case, thanks!
<pete-woods> jgdx: I will make sure to ask about this in the telephony update on thursday
<jgdx> pete-woods, that'd be awesome.
<jgdx> pete-woods, filed bug 1551823
<ubot5> bug 1551823 in network-manager-pptp (Ubuntu) "PPTP connection does not work and dies after 2 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551823
<jgdx> imma gonna try a krillin, maybe it's just the n4 being silly
<pete-woods> I guess that's plausible
<pete-woods> I'm assuming this connection works fine on your desktop machine?
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, and from a connectivity api POV it looks the same
<pete-woods> jgdx: does it work via the connectivity API on the desktop?
<jgdx> pete-woods, yup
<pete-woods> right
<pete-woods> well I hope that lets me off the hook
<peat-psuwit_> Could anyone help with using linux backports package? Like, this one: https://github.com/ubuntu-phonedations/backports
<peat-psuwit_> I ran ./gentree.py --integrate ... and it said "no such file or directory: <kernel-target>/backports/Kconfig"
<_Sponge> good afternoon !
<danlin77> hello,Bq aquaris e4.5 with latest 9.1 OTA of ubuntutouch.  When you send "audio messages" , ubuntutouch-Telegram says "audio is not supported ". I tried what said in this guide, http://askubuntu.com/questions/643525/no-sound-notification-with-telegram , but reinstalling and removing that directories didn't work. I reinstalled Telegram, and the message is always " audio is not supported". Any help about what to do?
<pmcgowan> danlin77, its just not supported, that note is about incoming notification alerts
<danlin77> The problem is that I can send/receive  audio messages with android and TElegram,  I  always receive audio in ubuntu-desktop TElegram, but I don't receive(I can't send too)audio messages with ubuntu-touch Telegram.
<pmcgowan> danlin77, https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app/+bug/1375179
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1375179 in Telegram app "FEATURE - add voice notes sending/receiving" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<pmcgowan> you can +1 that at least
<pmcgowan> wow 25 people already
<danlin77> pmcgowan: thanks for the info. It is a very important "feature request". Anyway Telegram has already that "audio  messages feature" , it only misses in ubuntu-touch. I hope it will be resolved really soon. Do we have to wait a new updated ubuntu-touch OTA version(after 9.1), or just a new Telegram updated version??
<pmcgowan> danlin77, just a new telegram version, I bumped the priority so hopeflly someone can get to it
<nox_> hi
<nox_> hello
<nox_> hello
<dobey> huh
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-02
<zhuowei> I'm trying to port Ubuntu Touch to the Nexus 6P: Which branch should I pull from for arm64 support? Is the work on the BQ M10 64-bit tablet public?
<zhuowei> I'm currently pulling from ondra 's phablet-5.1.1 branch; is that the latest Ubuntu Touch branch?
<k1l_> zhuowei: this channel is quite slow on europes bedtimes. so if no one can answer that you might try to ask the mailinglist or try earlier tomorrow
<zhuowei> thanks.
<zhuowei> mariogrip, you mentioned that your UBPorts project is porting to the Nexus 5X: are you going to build from an android-6.0 tree or from a 5.1 tree?
<mariogrip> zhuowei: probably 5.1, since that currently works with ubuntu touch
<zhuowei> But doesn't the 5X use a 6.0 ROM as its base?
<zhuowei> how will you find drivers for the 5X on 5.1?
<mariogrip> zhuowei: since it is a qcom device, i can find them from qcom/codeaurora
<mariogrip> zhuowei: I haven't received the device yet, so I haven't started on it yet
<zhuowei> I have a 6P and I'm interested in doing a 6P port: anything I can do to help?
<mariogrip> zhuowei: how far have you come in the progress?
<mariogrip> yeah, phablet-5.1.1 is the lastet offical
<zhuowei> I'm just researching at this point. Tried rebasing platform/build to 6.0.1 to see how difficult it would be to update Ubuntu to use 6.0 as a base, and gave up when every single patch had conflicts
<mariogrip> I did the same for 4.4 -> 5.1 (https://github.com/ubports/android/tree/ubp-5.1) that is a time consuming progress. what I did what start with a clean 5.1 base and apply patches to that one from phablet-4.4
<zhuowei> there's 40 patches in platform/build alone, though
<mariogrip> also you need to rebuild libhybris to work with 6.0
<zhuowei> So I should switch to the 5.1 tree instead, then?
<mariogrip> yeah there is a lot of patches
<mariogrip> I would try that first
<mariogrip> try with 6.0 blobs, they may work
<mariogrip> if not try 5.1 blobs from codeaurora/qcom
<zhuowei> Thanks: I'll try checking out phablet-5.1.1 and see what happens.
<mariogrip> no problem
<Foad_NH> Hi, I have installed ported version of Ubuntu Touch on nexus 5. Everything goes well. But when it is booting, it hangs in booting process and only dots are turning orange and white. Can you help me?
<robin-hero> hey all
<robin-hero> Is the "sidestage" only available on personal destkop, or is it available on the phone image as well?
<Stanley00> robin-hero: I'm not sure, but I think it's for tablet, not desktop or phone
<robin-hero> Stanley00, I'd like to use on my N4, when I connect it to my TV
<Stanley00> robin-hero: oh, in that case, you'll got *desktop* interface, I don't think you can get side stage in this case.
<davmor2> Side stage is tablet only and in touch mode only, once connected to a tv everything changes to windowed mode so then you don't need side stage you have separate windows
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’ve made some progress on the Qt regression, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1551145/comments/12
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551145 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] unit test failures after Qt update" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks, I was just trying out reverting to older version of publicsuffix too
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I manually generated qurltlds_p.h from the latest version of the publicsuffix package
<oSoMoN> Mirv, and it looks ok
<oSoMoN> so I’m not sure why it’s broken in the Qt package
<Mirv> oSoMoN: the publicsuffix however did not upgrade between 2016-02-17 and 2016-02-19, it ws updated two weeks earlier, so I didn't consider it earlier. but it's indeed the source of that sort of data.
<Mirv> there's a qtbase build now again building at https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/ubuntu/quantal-compiz-unity-testing/+packages - now with forced older publicsuffix (and gnutls28)
<[tj]> good morning
<[tj]> is there some way to boost bluetooth audio beyond the default max?
<teve> has there been changes in scrolling settings, recently when scrolling e.g. web pages/twitter view suddenly scrolls down/up way too fast (vegetahd r263)
<oSoMoN> Mirv, I’m doing a local build of Qt (unmodified), and the generated qurltlds_p.h looks correct (it’s being generated towards the beginning of the build process), I wonder if it gets corrupted later on, or if it just happens in LP’s build env
<Mirv> oSoMoN: can you compare to current Debian's generated file http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265909/ ?
<Mirv> ah sorry wrong file
<Mirv> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15265912/
<oSoMoN> Mirv, identical to the one generated by my local build, but completely different from the file installed by qtbase5-private-dev
<Mirv> of course, that was also built before the magic date 2016-02-17
<Mirv> still failure with older publicsuffix
<Mirv> I just see mitya57 is following the bug report since he added -e to the generateTLDs.sh over at Debian side
<Mirv> oSoMoN: can you build locally with LANG=C LC_ALL=C ?
<Mirv> just a random guess from me since the generation involves UTF8
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is it enough to invoke debuild with LANG=C LC_ALL=C , or should add those to debian/rules?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I think LANG=C LC_ALL=C debuild should do
<Mirv> anyway, I'm testing my theory also in a 3rd PPA
<oSoMoN> ok, launching that no
<oSoMoN> now
<Mirv> maybe it's not that anyway
<tsdgeos> seb128: do you know who is the bluetooth person for ubuntu-system-settings on the phone?
<seb128> tsdgeos, I don't hink we have a designed one, morphis has been looking at bluetooth mostly recently, kenvandine and jgdx are working on settings and might be able to help as well
<tsdgeos> seb128: txc
<tsdgeos> -c
<matv1> this question has prob been asked a zillion times but is it possible to flash an android mx4 with Ubuntu?
<mterry> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/use-ual-info/+merge/283695/comments/734651
<mterry> tedg, that error is coming from UAL, so I *assume* it's not my layer's fault?
<matv1> and after that stay current with OTA's ?
<tedg> mterry: I think it might be your fault? :-)
<mterry> tedg, dang it
<tedg> mterry: UAL thinks that it is getting a legacy application "gallery"
<tedg> mterry: Where it should be getting the appid for the click.
<tedg> mterry: Can't prove from the error there, but the AppID is probably wrong somewhere.
<tedg> mterry: Could be my fault or yours.
<tedg> mterry: Part of the API change was to throw an exception if we can't find the desktop file and we're asked for it.
<tedg> mterry: So that's the change you're seeing there.
<tedg> Perhaps tvoss|lunch was right, exceptions do make you find the bugs :-)
 * tedg will never admit tvoss|lunch is right
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is there any chance we could promote qml-module-qtsysteminfo to main (with the required paperwork of course)? I’d like to have webbrowser-app depend on it
<dobey> mzanetti: hey, just saw your bug about searching for "kodi"; which scope is it in? store or apps?
<mzanetti> store
<mzanetti> dobey, ^
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mzanetti: hmm, it's finding it fine on my mako
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunch
<mzanetti> dobey, hmpf... works again for me too. but I swear it did show neither kodimote nor "play on kodi" today morning. I even pinged Saviq to test it with his phone and he confirmed
<Mirv> oSoMoN: a MIR could be passable, the build deps should be in main.
<Mirv> not maimtained im Debian and no upstream releases make it nonoptimal candidate though
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is it worth filing a MIR bug at all?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: sure it'd be worth. there is a team bug subscriber for the bugs already (the ubuntu qt packagers) so it's just about documenting the required things.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ok, I’ll put it in my to-do list then
<oSoMoN> Mirv, what’s the ETA for landing silo 12 ?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: when I have some time before I go to sleep, ie not right now
<dobey> mzanetti: hmm, no idea what happened. maybe the server was having some issues earlier
<mzanetti> dobey, ack. lets set it to incomplete then. I don't have the issue any more either. I'll reopen if I hit it again
<dobey> mzanetti: i set it to invalid for now; but yeah, if you hit it again, reopen
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok looking now again, some more desktop testing and checking the autopkgtests are off to a good start, but I won't wait for them since this is a simple regression fix + desktop only change (the other change in the same silo)
<dobey> Mirv: you're still around?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sounds good, thanks!
<kenvandine> barry, if s-i-d has already downloaded an image, where would it be?
<kenvandine> i want to delete it so i can make it download again
<barry> kenvandine: /android/cache/recovery and /var/lib/system-image
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> barry, which files should i delete?
<Clubuntu> Hello to all
<Clubuntu> someone can tell me where I find a detailed guide and in Italian on how to write an app on ubuntu sdk
<barry> kenvandine: just delete them all, they should all get downloaded again.  the only thing that can't really be deleted is the archive-master keyring, but that's never downloaded so won't ever show up in those dirs
<dobey> Clubuntu: don't know about italian, but #ubuntu-app-devel is probably the channel you want :)
<kenvandine> barry, looks good!
<kenvandine> barry, can you get s-i-d in a silo?
<kenvandine> i can add settings to the same silo
<barry> kenvandine: awesome!  yep, i'll start work on that immediately
<kenvandine> oh.. assuming you can dual land it
<barry> kenvandine: i think so.  been a while so i hope my train doesn't derail
<kenvandine> barry, ok, if you can't dual land i'll just have to do a separate landing after you land s-i-d
<barry> kenvandine: what would prevent a dual landing these days?
<kenvandine> just if you have a delta between xenial and vivid+overlay
<kenvandine> ideally everything can dual land
<barry> kenvandine: yep.  can't think of any delta, so we'll just have to see if it builds on both
<kenvandine> barry, let me know what version s-i-d will end up being so i can bump my depends
<barry> kenvandine: in the past, we've just used normal ubuntu versioning, so likely 3.1-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i'll make it >= 3.1
<barry> kenvandine: that'll work
<Mirv> dobey: not anymore :)
<Mirv> I was just checking that one thing still, didn't check IRC
<dobey> Mirv: no worries. needed a core dev and found one :)
<taiebot> Good evening everyone this https://launchpad.net/mapplauncherd looks very interesting!! Anyone got this installed? :-D
<taiebot> zbenjamin could you share some insights on mapplauncherd?
<matt_____> hello i have a question
<matt_____> im trying to install ubuntu iso file into virtual box. during setup it wants me to partition disks. it wants me to enter an ip address to scan for iSCSI targets. what is this?
<dobey> matt_____: you want #ubuntu
<matt_____> i have the ubuntu server iso file already
<dobey> yes, but this channel is about ubuntu on phones. #ubuntu is the general support channel :)
<dobey> if you don't know what iscsi is, then you don't have it, so just skip it, though
<matt_____> it wont let me skip it?
<matt_____> i didnt realize this was for ubuntu for phones
<dobey> well go ask in #ubuntu please
<matt_____> ok sorry
<dobey> or #ubuntu-server maybe :)
<zbenjamin> taiebot: once we have to share something there will be a blogpost :)
<zbenjamin> taiebot: there are no packages to install ... yet
<taiebot> zbenjamin: Does this looks promising?
<zbenjamin> taiebot: it does not look bad
<zbenjamin> taiebot: i can say more once we have the finished packages and i can do more measurements
<taiebot> zbenjamin: Cannot wait for the blog post. Thanks for letting me know
<zbenjamin> taiebot: but the initial prototype was already pretty good.
<[tj]> is it possible to import contacts from a vcard?
<[tj]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360466/ubuntu-touch-officially-launched-version-how-to-sync-contacts
<[tj]> yes
<[tj]> with that madness
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-03
<[tj]> moin
<Mirv> oSoMoN: FYI I published qtbase yesterday evening, but it's stuck in proposed because a Perl update triggered something like ten thousand autopkgtests so it's taking a while still..
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks for the update
<namaste123> Hello
<namaste123> is there any change to access camera through terminal as /dev/video* ? i would like to setup motion on ubuntu touch but there is no /dev/video available ?
<ozzz> hello guys!
<ozzz> trying to fetch the source repo
<ozzz> getting this error:
<ozzz> fatal: SHA1 COLLISION FOUND WITH 965a5c9c8c608ae96c2a71ee27cfa4a94cf318c3 !
<ozzz> then it describes with which object is the problem
<ozzz> after:
<ozzz> error: Cannot fetch aosp/platform/prebuilts/ndk
<ozzz> error: Exited sync due to fetch errors
<ozzz> ERROR:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Error while trying to sync repository
<ozzz>  maybe someone knows how to get rid of that?
<ozzz> and also this :
<ozzz> fatal: missing blob object '78f1a306239845a1220a1a698eca6e9ca1865591'
<ozzz> error: https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/aosp/platform/prebuilts/ndk did not send all necessary objects
<tvoss> namaste123, /dev/video* is not generally available on devices, you have to rely on libybris and its compat layer to go via the android HAL
<ozzz> tvoss: hello! please maybe you can tell me better way of fetching source code of ubuntu touch
<ozzz> phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet - does not works
<dobey> phablet-dev-bootstrap worked fine for me last night
<dobey> by which i mean ~9 hrs ago
<ozzz> dobey: i'm trying with -c option, but nothing helps
<ozzz> still gettiong that eroor
<dobey> i don't know what -c option is
<ozzz> continue
<ozzz> or I need to delete phablett folder and sync from start
<dobey> i'm just saying i had no prolems pulling the tree 9-10 hrs ago, and i was even able to build for hammerhead
<ozzz> then even strange why I getting that error
<ozzz> but you agree, here is nothing that I can make wrong
<dobey> i don't know why you got a sha1 collision, other than the fact that sha1 has been broken and collisions are possible to create
<ozzz> will try to delete phablet catalog and start fetching again
<jabawok> gday all
<jabawok> does anyone know if theres a way to play podcasts from the SD card using Music app directly? ie without it first copying them into ~/Music/Imported
<jabawok> i seem to be getting a heap of duplicate files created under Imported
<ahayzen_> jabawok, you should just be able to put them into ~/Music
<ahayzen_> if you are trying to play podcasts, i would recommend Podbird
<jabawok> is there a way to play them direct from sd card?
<jabawok> ie *without* putting them under ~
<ahayzen_> and the music-app should be able to see any music that you have on the sd card in the Music folder
<[tj]> jabawok: I would avoid podbird
<jabawok> i've tried podbird, I tried adding an rss feed and it crapped out
<jabawok> several feeds
<jabawok> cant get it working
<ogra_> make sure to file bugs if you hit such issues, so they can be fixed ;)
<jabawok> roger
<[tj]> I would love to
<[tj]> every time I use it something different breaks
<ahayzen_> jabawok, you asked the question on launchpad as well right ? ... I wonder if your mediascanner2 is getting stuck scanning the music on the sd card
<ahayzen_> jabawok, are you able to see the music in the local music scope ?
<jabawok> have only asked here sofar, will be starting on reporting to launchpad soon
<ogra_> cool :)
<jabawok> trying the scope
<ahayzen_> ah reported something else on lp recently, just recognised the name from my recent emails :-)
<jabawok> hi :)
<ahayzen_> jabawok, if the scope doesn't work, then we'll have to have a look at the mediascanner log :-)
<jabawok> roger, trying to remember how scopes work again
<jabawok> i'm guessing the scope is working
<jabawok> lol.. podcast directory structure looks ridiculous in this view
<jabawok> not suitable at all
<ahayzen_> if you can see the music on your sd card from the scope, then mediascanner may not be at fault
<jabawok> i can see some podcasts, not sure if all.
<jabawok> i'll check that log
<[tj]> does the music app support remembering position
<[tj]> ?
<jabawok> no
<ahayzen_> [tj], not remembering position, just your current song and the queue
<[tj]> that won't be fun on long podcasts
<ahayzen_> remembering the position is trickier.. as we'll be suspended soon
<jabawok> i'll be feature requesting that once some of the showstopper bugs get fixed
<ahayzen_> hence recommending podbird :-)
<[tj]> ahayzen_: but podbird hasn't remembered position for me
<ahayzen_> heh, add a feature request there as well :')
<nik90> [tj], that's strange...it remember every podcast's position for me
<nik90> we had it since v0.1 literally
<[tj]> there is a bug in the tracker something along the lines of 'can't play downloaded tracks when leaving wifi'
<jabawok> is there a way to play a file off sd card using podbird?
<[tj]> I can't get tracks to play at all sometimes
<nik90> jabawok, afraid not..infact no confined app can access the sd card
<ahayzen_> jabawok, the log should be at ~/.cache/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.log
<nik90> so its a system issue
<jabawok> thanks ahayzen_
<nik90> [tj], that's the bug you're hitting? I remember that bug, haven't tried reproducing it.
<[tj]> nik90: I don't know if I am
<ahayzen_> jabawok, if you could pastebin that, i can have a look. Just note that it will expose information about all the photos, videos and audio on your device
<[tj]> yesterday I was unable to get a track I had played to play again
<[tj]> i.e. listen to podcast for 10 minutes, switch to another podcast, first one just hangs
<nik90> hmm strange
<jabawok> ahayzen_ no .log file but there is mediascanner-2.0.log.1.gz
<jabawok> i'll pastebin that
<ahayzen_> jabawok, yup that'll do
<ahayzen_> jabawok, when your device restarts, it rotates the logs
<[tj]> nik90: I am using bluetooth headphones, which might be unusual
<[tj]> I can't think why it would be having any effect
<ogra_> not unusual but that could be the reason :)
<nik90> [tj], maybe you're hitting a system bug..I suggest you try with regular headphones and cross-check with bluetooth headphones
<ogra_> BT got a lot better recently but is still far from perfect
<[tj]> they are almost unusable right now, volume is really low
<nik90> you provide with good testing data, and we help fix the bug
<ogra_> (well, at least for the supported devices it got better)
<[tj]> I will, this is day 3
<nik90> disclaimer, I'm one of Podbird devs.
<[tj]> nik90: excellent, I know who to bother with questions
<jabawok> nik90: is there a plan to get PodBird unconfined so it can play from SD card?
<[tj]> nik90: two things that might look like feature requests
<jabawok> my podcast directory wont fit in 16G
<[tj]> nik90: import rss feeds
<ahayzen_> surely reading from ms2 should give you access to sd card data ?
<[tj]> nik90: global downloaded panel
<nik90> jabawok, if we get it unconfined, then we cannot distribute it through the store.
<[tj]> nik90: are they not present for a reason, or are they just unimplemented?
<nik90> [tj], global downloaded panel is next on my list..infact the devel version has it :)
<ogra_> jabawok, it should respect a /Music folder on the SD card ... unconfined will likely not happen
<nik90> [tj], as for import rss feeds, do you mean adding podcasts by url?
<ahayzen_> ogra_, yeah that would be my thought
<nik90> if yes, we already have that
<jabawok> ah that might work, thanks ogra_..  i'll rsync into /Music on sd
<ahayzen_> jabawok, the music app should see stuff in /Music on the sd card
<jabawok> ahayzen_ I cant see any errors in the log, still want to take a look?
<ahayzen_> jabawok, maybe you have it in the wrong location ^^ ?
<nik90> ogra_, question, can confined apps access ~/Music?
<ahayzen_> jabawok, but yeah i can take a look
<ogra_> not sure it supports that yet, but technically all media playing apps should support such stuff if your SD has the respective dir ... if it doesnt, thats a bug
<jabawok> yeah i have an /owncloud_rsync directory
<[tj]> nik90: pocket casts will export a file with all my feeds, can I import that?
<jabawok> under sd card
<ahayzen_> nik90, hmm you may need the music_files_read apparmor
<[tj]> there are some podcasts the manual entry won't accept
<nik90> [tj], ah that..no we don't support yet
<ahayzen_> jabawok, ah, try moving to under the /Music one, then let ms2 rescan or reboot the device
<ogra_> nik90, i think there were plans to add confinement options to support that ... not sure where that stands, you have to ask the security team
<jabawok> roger ahayzen_
<nik90> we do plan on adding opml importing feature
<ahayzen_> jabawok, then if that doesn't work, we'll look at the log in greater detail :-)
<nik90> ogra_, is jdstrand in the security team? I remember him working on apparmor confinement policies, adding exceptions etc.
<[tj]> nik90: okay cool
<[tj]> nik90: thanks for answering my questions
<jdstrand> the storage framework is not implemented yet (we reviewed the spec, it is on others to implement)
<ogra_> nik90, yeah, jdstarnd is the security team ... (and there are some minions) :P
<nik90> :D
<jabawok> ahayzen_: how long does ms2 reindexing take?  I'm still seeing files get copied to ~/Music/Imported before playing
<jabawok> after moving on sd card to under /Music
<ahayzen_> jabawok, can take a while, if you tail -f that log you can watch
<jabawok> k
<jabawok> also, I'm just selecting the file from file manager and opennign with music
<jabawok> perhaps thats causing it
<ahayzen_> jabawok, yeah that is causing the duplicates
<ahayzen_> jabawok, they *should* just appear in the music-app and then you play from there
<jabawok> but i really cant use that UI
<ogra_> yeah, file-manager will tell the app to import
<ahayzen_> jabawok, you are being affected by bug 1413821
<ubot5> bug 1413821 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Music files are imported into the Music app, rather than simply opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413821
<jabawok> for navigating a folder structure of untagged files
<jabawok> aha... YES
<jabawok> i did try a few bug searches
<ahayzen_> filemanager uses content-hub for files that have already been scanner by ms2, rather than url-handler
<ahayzen_> causing the music-app to import it again
<ahayzen_> jabawok, see comment #7 for my suggestion for the file manager :-)
<jabawok> re using the Music app UI for locating a podcast file.. thats not happenning lol.
<jabawok> I just tried it
<jabawok> podcasts dont fit under "artist" or "album"
<ahayzen_> use the Songs tab and the search ? :')
<jabawok> search for what?
<jabawok> i cant remember which one i'm up to
<ahayzen_> the title/filename
<jabawok> i need to see the folders and files
<ahayzen_> yeah... i feel your pain, music isn't really suited for podcasts
<ahayzen_> if File Manager used url-handler we wouldn't have this issue :-)
<jabawok> Thanks for locating that bug # for me, good to see its being thought about
<ahayzen_> jabawok, the other thing you could do from the music-app is create a playlist for that podcast, but that could be quite fiddly to find the tracks
<jabawok> yeah a reasonable idea
<jabawok> easy to implement a cron script
<jabawok> does ubuntu touch have a cron implementation?
<ahayzen_> jabawok, our playlists are currently just a sqlite db in ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.music/ .. eventually i want to get it to m3u's
<jabawok> oh right
<jabawok> thats more tricky
<jabawok> also
<jabawok> crontab: installing new crontab
<jabawok> :(
<ogra_> wont work
<jabawok>  ../var/spool/cron/: mkstemp: Read-only file system
<jabawok> yep
<ogra_> the crontab dir for user crontabs is readonly
<jabawok> i could have done it on a desktop and rsynced the playlists accross via the desktop's crontab
<ogra_> and system crontabs come from packages so they are living in the readonly space too
<jabawok> but sqlite..
<jabawok> hmm
<ahayzen_> you could do a python script
<ogra_> would be worth a bug against lxc-android-config to add that dir to writable dirs for cron stuff
<jabawok> ok will do
<jabawok> nik90, while you're around.. could you try adding this feed to podbird?
<jabawok> www.badvoltage.org/feed/ogg/
<jabawok> Am I doing something wrong?
<jabawok> ogra_: is this wording correct for the bug report:
<jabawok> "/var/spool/cron/ should be readwrite for phablet user"
<ogra_> yeah
<jabawok> k
<jabawok> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc-android-config/+bug/1552774
<ogra_> well, actually you can only mke it rw in general
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1552774 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "/var/spool/cron/ should be readwrite for phablet user" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> but that will be sufficient
 * ogra_ confirms
<jabawok> thanks!
<jabawok> I'd use aplay or whatnot on commandline for podcasts, but it frigging gets suspended when you so much as switch task
<jabawok> i'm going to sink some time into solving that, suspending background tasks is not something I ever want
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: does the ubports' system-image server tag stable OTA number?
<tvoss> jabawok, so what is the actual issue you are experiencing?
<jabawok> tldr?
<tvoss> jabawok, yup
<jabawok> playing podcasts from sd card
<jabawok> a few issues
<jabawok> one of them: choosing the podcast from filemanager causes duplicates under ~/Music via the music app
<tvoss> jabawok, okay, that's the import issue iiuc
<ahayzen_> which is basically bug 1413821
<ubot5> bug 1413821 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Music files are imported into the Music app, rather than simply opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413821
<jabawok> yep that bug
<ahayzen_> IIRC docviewer has the same issue
<tvoss> jabawok, what do you need cron for?
<jabawok> oh was, going to script something to create playlists nightly
<jabawok> to work around the above issue
<jabawok> but in general, crontab is something i'll be using a lot
<jabawok> syncing files etc
<ogra_> tvoss, mny people that do scripting use cron on the phone ... and often that dir being readonly is the only reason for them to make the device writable ... i think it is valid to simply allow user crontabs to be created there (and the fix is super simple)
<jabawok> (seasoned n900 user here)
<tvoss> jabawok, okay, so the obvious ways of cron usage then
<ogra_> cron cant wake up the device (we tested that) so there is no risk of battery drain or any such thing
<jabawok> oh :/
<jabawok> that severely limits it's usefulness then
<ogra_> anacron will just replay missed cron events when the device wakes up
<jabawok> even better would be allow cron to wake up the device
<ogra_> wont happen i guess
<jabawok> we should tie these "advanced" user features to dev mode or something
<ogra_> well, happy cron patching :)
<jabawok> this gets rid of the whole "gotta dumb it down for the stupid users who will complain about battery drain"
<tvoss> jabawok, patches welcome, or have simple app that registers for push notifications and send those regularly from your desktop machine (have a cron job there)
<ogra_> right
<jabawok> interesting option
<ogra_> i could imagine that we rather provide a hook for that in the future than allowing cron to wake up the HW
<ogra_> i.e. long term
<jabawok> yeah i'll have some time off from work soon, so will be looking into creating a few patches, if nothing else for myself
<tvoss> jabawok, it's actually a much nicer way of doing synchronization
<jabawok> i'll look into the push notifications thing, that might be very useful
<jabawok> thanks all for your help today btw
<streulma> hello my Nexus 6 device cannot be ported to Ubuntu Touch ?
<k1l_> streulma: last state i heard from one year ago was: no
<streulma> I cannot install the generic image ?
<k1l_> no. on arm there is no such thing like generic iso we have for the pc. you need an image made for that device matching bootloader, drivers etc.
<dobey> streulma: nexus 6 can be ported; it just requires work
<edude03> dobey still not Z1 image?
<dobey> edude03: i don't know anything about the z1
<edude03> It's weird, they've been touting the Z1 as the next supported phone but I can't find anything about it
<pmcgowan> mhall119, do we have a channel for the z1 yet?
<pmcgowan> I know its not quite done
<mhall119> pmcgowan: not that I know of, that was victorp's team working on it though
<pmcgowan> ondra, do you know
<ondra> pmcgowan no channel
<ondra> pmcgowan branch in gerrit, so you can build it yourself
<ondra> pmcgowan but no official channel
<ondra> pmcgowan no time at all now, to polish Z1 more I'm afraid
<ondra> pmcgowan once I have some time, I need to rebase, since sony pushed lot of changes I need to catch with
<pmcgowan> ok edude03 was asking earlier
<peter-bittner> I need some help with click to build a web app click package.
<peter-bittner> When I run `click build .` (something that worked a few months ago) I get the following error:
<peter-bittner> Now executing: click-review ./appear-in.peter-bittner_0.1_all.click
<peter-bittner> Errors
<peter-bittner> ------
<peter-bittner>  - security_policy_version_matches_framework (appear-in.apparmor)
<peter-bittner> 	Invalid framework 'ubuntu-sdk-15.04'
<peter-bittner> Actually, the whole output is: (which may give more clue of what is wrong)
<peter-bittner> $ click build .
<peter-bittner> WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"
<peter-bittner> Now executing: click-review ./appear-in.peter-bittner_0.1_all.click
<peter-bittner> Errors
<peter-bittner> ------
<peter-bittner>  - lint_maintainer_domain
<peter-bittner> 	(EMAIL NEEDS HUMAN REVIEW) email domain too long 'django@bittner.it' for app name 'appear-in.peter-bittner'
<peter-bittner>  - security_policy_version_matches_framework (appear-in.apparmor)
<peter-bittner> 	Invalid framework 'ubuntu-sdk-15.04'
<peter-bittner> ./appear-in.peter-bittner_0.1_all.click: FAIL
<peter-bittner> Successfully built package in './appear-in.peter-bittner_0.1_all.click'.
<peter-bittner> Why `WARNING:root:Ignoring missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"`? I already built a couple of click packages in the past.
<mhall119> mariogrip: so I asked around about debugging tools/processes to help you, and unfortunately there doesn't seem to be anything other than what you're already doing
<k1l_> peter-bittner: better use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com for large numbers of lines.
<mhall119> mariogrip: but abeato has said that you can ping him whenever you need help with it and he will try and get you through
<mhall119> we can see if the Fairphone guys have anything on their end that might help
<peter-bittner> k1l_: Thanks for the hint.
<dobey> marlinc: where did you say the syslog was accessible from recovery at?
<dobey> err
<dobey> mariogrip: ^^ that was for you
<mariogrip> dobey: /data/system-data/var/log/syslog
<dobey> mariogrip: i don't have a /data/system-data/ in recovery
<genii> Besides which, once they see how much you can actually get done, that will become the new normal pace
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<mariogrip> dobey: is /data mounted?
<dobey> mariogrip: do i have to manually mount anything? there is a /data/ dir, and /data/media, but both empty
<mariogrip> dobey: do mount /data
<dobey> mariogrip: what should i look for there?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I could not find any useful logs from the kernel about the screen/sleep issue... I think we need to send it to them without logs
<mariogrip> I have tried for days now...
<dobey> mariogrip: didn't you guys have the same issue on fairphone a few weeks ago too?
<mariogrip> dobey: I has the same problem with oneplus one running on 5.1, but not fairphone
<mariogrip> but that was some problems with the android hal
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok
<mariogrip> and I don't think this is the same issue since it was working before
<dobey> mariogrip: i recall mhall119 having the same issue i'm having, a few weeks ago, with maliit/unity8-dash constantly crashing, on fairphone iirc
<mariogrip> oh, what you can try is chmod 777 /dev/* (777 just to test) to see if there might be some problems with permission
<mariogrip> dobey: ^
<mhall119> dobey: that was from quite some time ago, IIRC it was a conflict between libhybris and mir or something
<mariogrip> Yeah, that issue what also in the android hal
<mhall119> or the permission thing, mariogrip added a udev rule that fixed that, IIRC
<dobey> Jul 27 21:39:27 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   18.713349]  MSM8974 Media1: asoc: MSM8974 Media1 no valid capture route from source to sink
<dobey> hmm
<mariogrip> that seems like audio
<dobey> there are a LOT of those
<mariogrip> could you send me the full log?
<dobey> maybe
<peter-bittner> Where can I find a list of available policy_groups?
<peter-bittner> It's about .click package development for ubuntu touch.
<dobey> peter-bittner: the SDK UI has the list
<peter-bittner> Command line or website URL anybody? The UI is just horrible to find stuff. Sorry. I've looked for ages, can't find the list (anymore).
<peter-bittner> I've added "video" and the web app isn't asking for the permission to use the camera. That's my actual problem.
<pmcgowan> peter-bittner, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<dobey> video isn't for using the camera i don't think
<dobey> but when you "open" the apparmor.json file or foo.apparmor or whatever it's called, in the SDK, it should show a list of things you can select to add to the profile
<dobey> for camera, you need camera
<dobey> i'm not actually sure what video is for
<peter-bittner> pmcgowan: Thanks, that URL is cool. "camera" isn't working, `click build .` complains ("found unusual policy groups: camera")
<pmcgowan> hmm
<dobey> maybe because of the policy version being used
<dobey> also, there is #ubuntu-app-devel which is a bit more appropriate for sdk/app devel questions like these
<peter-bittner> Interestingly, there is no "1.3" folder in my /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/templates/ubuntu/
<dobey> in the host, or in your click chroot?
<peter-bittner> Oh, another IRC channel? I think I read "#ubuntu-touch" on the developer website.
<peter-bittner> dobey: On the host.
<dobey> i think click-reviewer-tools is run in the chroot, and i think it uses a different cache file for policy group checking, rather than poking at the live easyprof template installs
<peter-bittner> dobey: Hmmm, alright. I'm just following some instructions from the online docs.
<peter-bittner> dobey: How can I get a list of available policy_groups from withing the chroot environment? What's the appropriate command?
<dobey> it's shown in the page that pmcgowan linked
<peter-bittner> dobey: I see. Though my local click-review complains. Whatever. It also complains about the "lengthy email address" which is none. Weird.
<dobey> mariogrip: do you know how i could build android 5.1.1 kernel tree for hammerhead to try?
<mariogrip> dobey: I don't think the kernel is the problem (it's pretty similar to 4.4 kernel), but maybe the problem lays in the hal
<mariogrip> dobey: did you try chmod 777 /dev/* to see if it's a permission issue?
<dobey> mariogrip: /dev/* in the android container? or /dev/* in ubuntu?
<mariogrip> dobey: in ubuntu
<mariogrip> chmod it and restart lightdm
<dobey> mariogrip: and where is that device tree in recovery?
<dobey> i can't use adb while unity8 is constantly crashing
<mariogrip> did you try the adb at boot?
<dobey> the hardware is too overloaded to type
<dobey> Mar  3 13:34:17 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   55.745668] WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-hammerhead-3.4.0/drivers/video/msm/mdss/mdss_mdp_intf_cmd.c:440 mdss_mdp_cmd_wait4pingpong+0xbc/0x124()
<dobey> hmm
<mariogrip> oh
<mariogrip> I wish I had a nexus 5 so I could fix this, it's kinda hard for me without something to debug on
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15276086/
<mariogrip> oh, I see
<mariogrip> give me a minute to test something
<dobey> sure
<edude03> ondra any idea what works / doesn't?
<edude03> thanks for redirect pmcgowan
<mterry> tedg, heyo
<mterry> tedg, so that error about "Unable to find keyfile for legacy application: gallery" ?
<tedg> Howdy
<tedg> Uh oh, sounds like it might be my fault :-)
<mterry> tedg, I tested and I'm passing "com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.1260" to Application::create() before getting that
<tedg> Hmm, that sounds good. What is the appId() property afterwards?
<n1cky_> is building on 5.1.1 more stable now?
<mterry> tedg, it never returns I guess, it aborts with an exception
<n1cky_> or even 5.0? I've been yearning to get shamu running ubuntu touch
<tedg> mterry: Ah, okay. I think I understand what's happening.
<tedg> mterry: I'm checking to see if it is a legacy app first, but since we install the backwards compatible desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications it is detecting it there.
<tedg> mterry: And then creating that instead of a click app
<mterry> tedg, yup, I have a desktop file there
<tedg> We need to kill those. They're just all problems :-(
<tedg> mterry: Pushed r256 that switches the checking order.
<mterry> tedg, nice, let me try
<mterry> tedg, fixed it for me
<tedg> Woot! Hopefully for bregma too!
<ondra> edude03 on Z1?
<edude03> Yeah I want to get (another) Z1 to try Ubuntu touch on
<ondra> edude03 you can test/dual boot it if you want
<ondra> edude03 wifi works, telephony I think to some extend
<ondra> edude03 don't thing audio works
<dobey> tedg: the only real problem we have with .desktop files, is that we keep having to write new parsers for them
<ondra> edude03 BT can't remember if I already patched kernel or not
<edude03> I want BT/Convergence/Wifi :)
<edude03> By Convergence I mean HDMI out I guess
<tedg> dobey: https://github.com/mvo5/snappy/blob/feature/desktop-files/snappy/desktop.go#L40
<dobey> i'm not even going to look at that
<dobey> mariogrip: did you get to test that something? :)
<mariogrip> dobey: is dbug spamming syslog on your device?
<mariogrip> dbus*
<dobey> mariogrip: not really, no; kernel is i guess
<mariogrip> dobey: ok, I will try to build a new updated kernel for your device, but I don't know if that will work
<dobey> mariogrip: you mean android 5?
<mariogrip> dobey: no, then i need to rebuild the hal to
<mariogrip> then i kinda need a debug device, without it will be really hard
<dobey> mariogrip: what changes to android 4 then?
<dobey> mariogrip: i don't expect you to fix the problem; i'm just looking for some help on figuring it out and pointing me where to look.
<mariogrip> logcat (/system/bin/logcat) syslog, dmesg, /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log /var/log/lightdm/
<mariogrip> that's some places to check
<mariogrip> but, it's kinda hard without adb
<dobey> unity8-dash.log just has the fatal error message
<mariogrip> what do that say?
<dobey> no mir socket to connect to
<mariogrip> what do unity8.log say?
<dobey> mariogrip: anyway, were you going to change the tree in some way to build it? or just build a fresh checkout of phablet?
<mariogrip> dobey: I was to pull a fresh tree from google
<mariogrip> and apply the ubuntu configs
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15276416/
<mariogrip> there we go!  Failed to choose EGL config: EGL_NOT_INITIALIZED
<mariogrip> then, we need to check logcat
<dobey> doesn't logcat just cat logs?
<mariogrip> no, logcat is android's loger
<mariogrip> http://developer.android.com/tools/help/logcat.html
<dobey> oh. can i poke it from recovery?
<mariogrip> no, we need to do that from ubuntu
<dobey> i'm guessing this is due to the trace i pastebined earlier though
<dobey> well that's a problem :(
<mariogrip> yeah...
<mariogrip> humm, can you start ubuntu let it run a minute then do adb shell stop lightdm
<mariogrip> then it will stop lightdm and stop unity8 and mir
<dobey> i can try i guess
<dobey> mariogrip: "unknown job: lightdm"
<mariogrip> ok, then just to adb /system/bin/logcat and see if you can get something out
<mariogrip> adb shell /system/bin/logcat
<mariogrip> dobey: did you see something on the screen when you ran adb shell stop lightdm
<dobey> mariogrip: the bootsplash is on the screen is all
<dobey> it just sits at bootsplash forever
<mariogrip> ubuntu bootsplash or google?
<dobey> ubuntu
<mariogrip> oh, then lightdm should be running
<mariogrip> dobey: did you try adb shell /system/bin/logcat ?
<dobey> mariogrip: not yet, if i just let it sit there whil talking on irc, it will get very hot, so i keep rebooting it to fastboot when things don't work
<dobey> and i'm doing other things too :)
<mariogrip> dobey: :)
<dobey> mariogrip: this is unbelievably slow; and it didn't output much before dropping connection
<dobey> --------- beginning of /dev/alog/main
<dobey> that's all that got printed to my terminal
<mariogrip> dobey: ok, then i need to think out a different method to capture logcat logs
<dobey> why would egl suddenly have stopped working? that doesn't make any sense doe sit?
<mariogrip> tbh I have no idea why it would just stop working after an update
<dobey> must be a hybris issue
<mariogrip> dobey: maybe
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-04
<abeato> ogra_, why do some scripts fail when executed from console-app in touch?
<ogra_> you mean the terminal ?
<abeato> ogra_, in my case : /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<abeato> yep
<ogra_> security blocks
<abeato> how can I overcome that?
<ogra_> i think mzanetti has a way
<ogra_> through his openappstore
<ogra_> (running the terminal unconfined)
<abeato> ogra_, hmm, and what is the rule for preventing execution? what is not allowed?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> you can enable ssh and do something like "ssh phablet@localhost", that gives you a full login session
<mzanetti> ogra_, abeato: that shouldn't be the case. the terminal app is allowed to run arbitrary stuff
<mzanetti> it will still be SIGSTOPed when unfocusing the terminal app, but above error is new to me
<ogra_> (but note that gets backgrounded and suspended when you put the terminal out of focus, if you re-focus it yopu need to type "fg" to get it back)
<ogra_> mzanetti, it isnt allowed to spawn subshells iirc
<abeato> ogra_, sure I know, what I want to use the app in this case :)
<mzanetti> I think it is... at least I haven't ran into any restrictions except the pausing in background
<ogra_> i ran into the "bad interpreter" message quite often in the past
<abeato> mzanetti, ogre, was trying to run http://people.canonical.com/~okubik/adb.sh
<abeato> ogra_, :)
<ogra_> thoug i never bothered to research it  more
<ogra_> abeato, well, i guess thats the mount call
<abeato> ogra_, no, it is when executing the script, it does not reach the wget
 * mzanetti tries
<abeato> it just does not like spawning a shell apparently
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> as i said, no subshells
<ogra_> you shoudl eb able to run aech of the commands manually
<abeato> correct, that works
<mzanetti> abeato, is this to fix frieza's adb?
<abeato> mzanetti, it is a just workaround to make things easier for people
<abeato> mzanetti, the fix will arrive in ota 10
<mzanetti> but we're talking about frieza's not working adb? or some other adb fixes that apply to all devices?
<abeato> mzanetti, no, forget about adb, it is just an example of a script not being launched in terminal app (I have copied it to phablet home, it is not in the image)
<[tj]> are headphone buttons supported?
<[tj]> like the volumne up/down or the pause button on a mic?
<[tj]> if not I will report a bug in podbird
<[tj]> moin
<popey> [tj]: no, but I don't think that's a podbird bug, but a platform one
<[tj]> yeah, looks like a platform one
<[tj]> popey: where should they be reported?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<[tj]> there is another with the 'headphones' volume slider
<popey> i would be surprised if there's not already a bug for that
<[tj]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1538231
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538231 in Canonical System Image ""Volume (headphones)" incorrectly displayed when in pause" [Medium,Confirmed]
<[tj]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1309731
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309731 in Canonical System Image "headphone button does not play/pause music." [High,Confirmed]
<[tj]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1231909
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1231909 in Ubuntu Music App "Headphone controls aren't interacting with music-app" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<[tj]> third one is more general
<pete-woods> jgdx: hey, I put a fix for the rapid property change bug in silo 75, too
<pete-woods> hopefully it works for you, too :)
<jgdx> pete-woods, woo
<jgdx> pete-woods, the rapid fix is in 20160304 that was just uploaded?
<pete-woods> jgdx: should be, yes
<jgdx> okay, testing
<jgdx> pete-woods, are you able to repro this [1]? Could be debilitating, but kinda edge.
<jgdx> pete-woods, other than that, everything seems to work great.
<pete-woods> jgdx: link missing?
<jgdx> pete-woods, heh, bug 1551258
<ubot5> bug 1551258 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Connectivity APN VPN interfaces refuses blank secrets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551258
<jgdx> APN? wut
<pete-woods> jgdx: I haven't tried to reproduce it
<pete-woods> but it sounds bad
<pete-woods> I really didn't even have enough time to look at that other bug, though
<pete-woods> had to do it before work this morning
<jgdx> :s
 * pete-woods is really behind on this snappy work
 * pete-woods sucks at Go
<jgdx> mpt, hey, what constitutes a valid certificate? The spec is rather vague https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#VPNs
<jgdx> pete-woods, just use channels for everything and you're good
<pete-woods> well as far as the API is concerned, a valid certificate is just a path to a file that exists
<pete-woods> it just gets punted as a cmd line parameter to the openvpn binary
<pete-woods> afaict the openvpn plugin doesn't do anything to interpret the certificates itself
<jgdx> pete-woods, yeah, i've implemented code to deal with that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/vpn/view/head:/plugins/Ubuntu/Settings/Vpn/ubuntusettingsvpn.cpp
<jgdx> just not sure that e.g. a self signed certificate is an invalid one
<pete-woods> I don't think it is
<pete-woods> you might be connecting to your home VPN
<jgdx> … in our ui, not philosophically/practicly
<pete-woods> well I use our UI to connect my phone to my home VPN
<pete-woods> and that uses a self signed cert
<pete-woods> so it seems a pretty legit use case
<jgdx> but if someone handed you a self signed cert…
<pete-woods> I would add it to my list of trusted certs without question
<pete-woods> ;)
<pete-woods> at any rate, we can change that behaviour if people (like me) complain about their self-signed certs
<pete-woods> or maybe we add a "I know what I'm doing" checkbox
<jgdx> pete-woods, right
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: devices.ubports.com seems to have trouble authenticating with Launchpad. It gives me 502 Bad gateway.
<mpt> jgdx, I know that invalid certificates exist, but I don’t know what makes a certificate invalid, sorry
<mpt> It’s hard to find technical details about the structure and validity of certificates
<jgdx> mpt, okay, I can tell you what I interpreted it to be: blacklisted, expired, self-signed, empty
<jgdx> mpt, I am not sure about the self-signed one
<mpt> jgdx, hmm, that seems very similar to the types of invalidity for TLS certificate
<jgdx> mpt, good
<Mirv> oSoMoN: since you're probably fast to do it, could you please double check 5.5.1+dfsg-15ubuntu1 from silo 051 still has TLDs intact? I'm 99% sure but Debian eventually started just calling that one script with LC_ALL instead of running the packaging with it
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sure, let me check
<oSoMoN> Mirv, confirmed, it looks good
<Mirv> oSoMoN: thanks!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’d need a core-dev ack for the packaging changes at https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/qml-module-naming/+merge/288080, do you think you could take a look one of these days (not super urgent)?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I've PPU for webbrowser-app nowadays so it sohuld be enough (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/xenial/ubuntu-qt-packages)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: but the silo will need binNEW review from archive admin due to "new" packages
<Mirv> oSoMoN: but actually, I just spotted on another going through there's no correct Replaces for the -doc package...
<Mirv> commented. all of these really should be read through three times since they've so many little details in there..
<Mirv> of course, an upgrade test to the silo when available, with all packages installed already before upgrading, is also one very useful way to check
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: I did a restart, does it work now?
<mariogrip> it seems to be working for me
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ah, thanks for spotting that
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: No. It still does not work.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: now?
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Ok, it works now. What happened?
<mariogrip> it failed to request the launchpad api, so I added a try/catch
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Ok. Thank you.
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: BTW, is it possible to customize the install instruction? I need some special way to boot into fastboot.
<mariogrip> peat-psuwit: I haven't added that, but I can add that in next release
<peat-psuwit> mariogrip: Ok.
<peat-psuwit> does image in devel-proposed channel boot now?
<ogra_> peat-psuwit, probably in 6 months
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: So it's broken now, right? What happens?
<ogra_> nothing, its nothing anyone uses
<ogra_> once the phonne switches to a 16.04 base people will start looking after it
<ogra_> actual development doesnt happen there anyway .... its just the place where everything gets dumped atm
<ogra_> development happens in rc-proposed
<peat-psuwit> ogra_: Ok. Thank you.
<homa> hi
<homa> i want change android of fonepad7 fe375cg to ubuntu touch how can i do?
<homa> are there every body here?
<dobey> !devices | homa
<ubot5> homa: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<k1l> look out if someone made a port already for that specific phone.
<k1l> if not you would need to make a port yourself, which is not a beginners task
<talmage_> Is there a repo that contains Ubuntu Touch as packages that I can install on x86 16.04?  I have a WeTab tablet that's running 16.04.
<talmage_> I tried the img files for x86 but I couldn't figure out how to boot from them.  I expected them to be disk images.  My WeTab couldn't boot from them, alas.
<kenvandine> dobey, how's the battery life on your nexus 5?
<dobey> kenvandine: well, not great
<kenvandine> dobey, is that because of ubuntu or because your battery is old?
<dobey> kenvandine: and recently rc-proposed results in maliit-server and unity8-dash constantly restarting; so very short life there
<kenvandine> dobey, and the only real issue is lack of bluetooth right?
<dobey> kenvandine: pretty sure because of ubuntu
<dobey> well, i can't use an image that has bluez5, because there's no EGL now :(
<dobey> my pre3 is old. it still lasts almost 3 days
<kenvandine> dobey, i have a friend thinking about a nexus 5, i guess i should steer him away from that :)
<dobey> my nexus5 is nowhere near that good for battery (at least wiht ubuntu on it)
<dobey> kenvandine: well, if i could figure out what broke and get things working, it could probably be good
<dobey> but alas, i'm not a kernel/egl/whatever developer
<dobey> talmage_: the debian packages which make up the ubuntu phone images are all available in the ubuntu archive already
<dobey> talmage_: the x86 "generic" image isn't really generic. it's the image for the x86 emulator
<dobey> and no, it's not disk images
<dobey> kenvandine: any idea why EGL would fail to initialize after an update? :)
<kenvandine> dobey, no clue...
<ogra_> because something broken indeed
<ogra_> *broke
<dobey> thank you captain obvious
 * ogra_ grins
<dobey> well, the device tarball didn't change
<dobey> so i wonder why this isn't an issue on more devices :-/
<dobey> mariogrip, mhall119: i'm curious, what exactly was the "fix" for this similar issue on fairphone?
<mariogrip> dobey: permission was the issue
<dobey> mariogrip: what permission?
<mariogrip> dobey: dev folder
<mariogrip> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mariogrip/Ubuntu-touch/70-bacon.rules
<popey> \o/ bacon
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<dobey> mariogrip: so all the devices had wrong permissions? or the folder itself?
<mariogrip> popey: have you set your irc client to notify you on bacon?
<mariogrip> dobey: in the fp2 it was because it was missing  the rule file
<mariogrip> popey: :P
<ogra_> dobey, the device tarbal for N5 or the device tarball for everything else ?
<ogra_> (what didnt change)
<dobey> ogra_: the one that's used for N5
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so perhaps you are lagging
<ogra_> i think there was a new device tarball recently on my MX4
<popey> mariogrip: nope :)
<dobey> ogra_: oh?
<ogra_> and Mir went to 0.20.1
<ogra_> around MWC
<dobey> this has been broken before that, but i know about the mir release
<ogra_> well, 0.20.0 around MWC actually
<dobey> hmm, it changed on mako in jan
<mariogrip> dobey: I also ordered a second hand  n5, so I can start developing on it
<ogra_> yay
<dobey> hmm, why has the device tarball for mako changed so much; and what changed exactly
<ogra_> you have to ask one of the hardware guys
<mhall119> morphis: is there anything I can add to my Nexus 4 other than silo0 to try and get wifi display working?
<morphis> mhall119: you wont get it working nexus4 right now
<mhall119> I'm on the latest rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en channel with apt updates
<morphis> the hardware encoding bits are Android 5.x only right now
<mhall119> morphis: I was afraid of that answer, I keep trying it every update anywa :(
<morphis> mhall119: I know, and I know a lot people are after that :-)
<mhall119> time to finally upgrade the android bits on mako
<morphis> mhall119: there will be a refactoring of how the encoder works soon to squeeze more performance out of it
<morphis> mhall119: no, no need for that
<morphis> that is a more risky game
<mhall119> so will the android bits be backported for the N4?
<morphis> mhall119: no
<morphis> mhall119: basically there is a MediaCodec class in stagefright which is the base interface to interact with the OMX based codecs
<morphis> right now we're using a class MediaCodecSource from 5.x which puts some wrapping around MediaCodec to use it in an easy write/read way
<morphis> so what we will do anyway to have a better control how buffers are passed around is using MediaCodec directly from aethercast
<morphis> and that then mostly works the same way on 4.x and 5.x
<morphis> (with small differences)
<morphis> mhall119: with that it should mostly work then the same way on all devices
<mhall119> morphis: ah, cool, well I'll keep checking on the state of things so I can jump in and test it once that change happens
<morphis> mhall119: I will ping you when it comes :-)
<morphis> this thing needs a lot of testing anyway so all we can get is good
<morphis> mhall119: however its still something we have to find how well miracast performs on the different devices we have
<mhall119> morphis: anytime, just let me know. I have a spare N4 that I can break, and a miracast-capable TV
<morphis> mhall119: from which vendor?
<mhall119> two TVs, though one lists miracast as a "beta" feature that doesn't even indicate that a connection is attempted
<mhall119> TCL is the beta-support TV, the other is a Samsung (not sure the model off the top of my head)
<morphis> ok
<mhall119> neither are fancy/expensive, but both are "smart"
<mhall119> also, there's an appliance/electronics store near me with dozens of display units advertising miracast support :)
<mhall119> I checked with aethercastctl last time I was in there
<dobey> i wonder wtf broke on hammerhead :(
<talmage_> dobey: I'm installing the ubuntu-touch package on my x86 WeTab.
<talmage_> When it generated the initramfs, it said "E: no boot partition found !"
<talmage_> It said "run-parts: /etc/initramfs/post-update.d//zz-flash-touch-initrd exited with return code 1"
<talmage_> Is it safe to reboot the WeTab and try out Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> because it isnt designed for that
<dobey> huh?
<dobey> ubuntu-touch is a metapackage
<dobey> there are a couple packages it pulls in though, that might add some stuff that conflicts with normal Ubuntu things
<talmage_> yes.  I did 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-touch'
<talmage_> There was a conflict with a language pack.
<talmage_> I removed that.
<talmage_> No other conflicts with installed packages.
<dobey> you need ubuntu-touch-session i think
<ogra_> dobey, initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch is not used at all usually ... only on nexus4 for dev purposes
<dobey> i don't mean packaging or file conflicts
<ogra_> all proper devices use the binary initrd
<dobey> i mean ideological conflicts in how things work
<ogra_> but anyway, you cant just install it through debs
<dobey> because a phone isn't a PC and a PC isn't a phone
<ogra_> on an x86 install you can surely install the mir session though
<ogra_> but i dont know how
<ogra_> #ubuntu-mir would know
<talmage_> dpkg tells me that I have ubuntu-touch-session installed.
<talmage_> So I can probably reboot my tablet.
<talmage_> How do I start the touch session?
<ogra_> you cant
<ogra_> it isnt designed that way
<ogra_> you want a desktop install and additionally install the unity8-mir-session on that ... that is designed to be used on PCs
<ogra_> everything else will just totally mess up
<talmage_> So I have a tablet with 16.04 desktop installed.
<talmage_> On top of that, I installed ubuntu-touch.
<ogra_> right, you cant just install the phone SW on it
<ogra_> that will probably even break booting
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch isnt for "normal" use ... it can be used for image builds but you cant "just install" it ... the result will just be broken
<talmage_> Oh.
<ogra_> there is a way to get a unity8 desktop session (so you get the touch UI) ... but i dont know whats the package name for that
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-desktop or in #ubuntu-mir
<talmage_> That will give me the Ubuntu Tablet UI on my x86 tablet?
<talmage_> ogra_: thanks.  I'll ask in #ubuntu-mir
<talmage_> You were right that the result was broken.  I just rebooted the tablet.  initramfs failed.  Time to reinstall the desktop.
<dobey> why not just fix it instead of reinstalling?
<dobey> but anyway
<talmage_> Yes, I suppose.  Not sure how to fix it.
<dobey> boot the installer and "try out ubuntu", mount the root partition of the installed system to a directory, chroot into that directory, uninstall initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch or whatever, rebuild the initramfs, and reboot
<talmage_> I can try that.
<ogra_> dobey, it will have pulled in upustart in parallel to systemd and a ton of other things ... a reinstall is really the easier way
<ogra_> (and lxc-android-config ... adb ... etc etc )
<talmage_> OK. Back to plan 1! :-)
<dobey> whatever
<talmage_> I noticed lxc-whatever being installed.  Wondered why it needed containers.
<dobey> to contain things
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> the android based devices all need to use the binary android drivers ... they run inside a container
<ogra_> annd the ubuntu-touch stuff is all crafted around that
<ogra_> which is why it breaks if you just try to install it on a normal desktop pc
<talmage_> Good to know.  Thank you ogra_ and dobey.
<ddd_> Think I've bricked my Nexus 4 - I got impatient - Has anyone had any success with fastboot flashing back to factory when it looks  like its bricked?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> or from recovery
<dobey> what do you mean it is "bricked" ?
<ddd_> IT's booting to a purple screen saying it needs a pc to recover
<ddd_> I've managed to get it back to Cyanogen Mod to boot
<ddd_> Will flash touch again and be more patient this time
<najah> hello all, is Ubuntu supported by some devices like galaxy S3 / nexus or is it possible to flash galaxy A3 with ubuntu ?
<ddd_> Thanks so much for responding though
<ddd_> Not sure Sir - I think there is a list of supported devices
<ddd_> Let me get the URL
<najah> this one ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ddd_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<ddd_> There is a section for supported devices in there
<ddd_> Good luck
<najah> thanks
<najah> i'm very sad about ubuntu is unsupported for this device
<ddd_> That's a shame
<ddd_> Perhaps you can pick up a 2nd hand device?
<dobey> do any of those devices have 4.4.2 available?
<najah> yes, I'm going to sell it and buy a supported devices
<dobey> galaxy nexus doesn't; might be why it was dropped
<najah> thanks ddd_, have a good day
<dobey> galaxy a3 could be ported
<dobey> just needs someone to do the work
<dobey> at least, assuming there's an aosp tree for it somewhere
<ddd_> You too
<dobey> but the hardware should be usable i guess
<najah> what does 'do the work' means ? is it developing tasks ?
<dobey> yes
<najah> i'm a junior sysadmin with 0 developing skills so... I think I'll brick the device
<adfad666> ubuntu touch got renamed?
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu touch. there is only ubuntu. :)
<jdstrand> beuno, popey: fyi, I will handle the appear-in review
<Android-mods> Hello all. I am an android developer that is missing ubuntu and starting to have flashbacks of sublime editor and eclipse. I recently heard of ubuntu touch, and suggestions/tips on getting it to work on the note 5? Sm-n920t skyhigh kernel tekxodus n5 hybrid ur 6.3
<mariogrip> Android-mods: the porting guide is a good place to start :) https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-05
<popey> jdstrand: ok
<robin-hero> hey guys
<robin-hero> I'm using rc-proposed on my N4 right now
<robin-hero> but when I click on the Privacy & permissions menu under the Settings
<robin-hero> the browser exits
<robin-hero> does anybody experience this also?
<peat-psuwit> Does oFono normally allow more then 1 modem to have GPRS connection? (I know that system-settings UI doesn't allow, but how about oFono in general?)
<abdullam> hi all
<abdullam> plz does anyone have a ubuntu touch files for motorola droid 4?
<abdullam> anyone?
<abdullam> hello
<mrdeb> hi
<mrdeb> does ubuntu normal iso have touch for tablet out of box.
<k1l_> do you mean hardware touch support? or do you mean ubuntu-touch?
<mrdeb> hardware screen support
<mrdeb> so if i dl normal iso
<Henry_> I can get my wlan to work, but not my wwan in Plasma Mobile (Nexus 5) (Ubuntu 15.04). I suppose I did something with the flight mode and now I cannot get the wwan to work. I have the "adb shell" connected to the phone. What "nmcli" command should I give?
<k1l_> mrdeb: yes, if your hardware is supported by the kernel
<mrdeb> ok
<adfad666> It's alive! http://imgur.com/nQlnc8O
#ubuntu-touch 2016-03-06
<mariogrip> adfad666: \o/
<mimecar> good morning
<vidal> Hi folks
<popey> hello
<mimecar> hi vidal and popey
<vidal> Have a problem with a Meizu MX4 as I can not access the internet. Have a flat rate for the phone. Anybody got an idea how I can get it working e.g. access the internet?
<mimecar> Have you checked APN config?
<vidal> Hi mimecar
<vidal> APN is configured correctly.
<mimecar> do wifi work on your device?
<vidal> Wifi works on the device.
<mimecar> ok, can you install terminal app
<vidal> Have a terminal installed.
<mimecar> and do a ping to 8.8.8.8 with mobile data enable (wifi disabled)?
<vidal> Network is unreachable.
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> you can call with the phone, can't you?
<vidal> Yes, I can. Everything else works fine.
<mimecar> ok, then IMEI code are on the phone
<mimecar> one option would be remove APN and create then again
<mimecar> if this option does not work, you can write an email to the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<vidal> I'll give it a try with APN. Should I switch off the phone after removing the APN?
<mimecar> it should not be necessary
<vidal> Okay, I'll go for it.
<adfad666> Why does ubuntu boot from userdata partition instead of system partition?
<ogra_> adfad666, the system partition is for the container
<ogra_> (it does boot from a lot more than just userdata btw ... see the mount command )
<adfad666> it seems odd that I can't update the OS via fastboot, when I flash userdata it resets the device
<dimonrud> Which version of Android latest Ubuntu Phone based on?
<homa> hi my friends
<Smurphy> there are no friends ... :}
<homa> there are many friends
<Maxr1998> I currently try to build utouch for mako, but I get a make error
<Maxr1998> make: *** No rule to make target '/home/max/Development/phablet/out/target/product/mako/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libminui_intermediates/export_includes', needed by '/home/max/Development/phablet/out/target/product/mako/obj/EXECUTABLES/charger_intermediates/import_includes'.  Schluss.
<Maxr1998> make: *** Auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse wird gewartet …
<Maxr1998> that's my error
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-27
<brunch875> whoops, it seems I've dropped my phone too many times
<brunch875> it cannot vibrate anymore
<brunch875> and it's definitely not an ubuntu bug since the factory test doesn't work
<brunch875> apparently the mobile congress has begun
<brunch875> it'd be nice to see a new utouch :p
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/keeper/devel/+merge/318388
<dobey> kenvandine: i'm adding it to your silo
<dobey> https://github.com/CallMeAldy/device_google_marlin
<dobey> hmmmmmmmmm
#ubuntu-touch 2017-02-28
<zzarr> Hello!
<brunch875> Hello, zzarr!
<zzarr> I was wondering, since Qualcomm have good support for Ubuntu/Linux, would a Snapdragon 835 based phone be a good platform to port Ubuntu Touch/Personal to?
<brunch875> zzarr: Unfortunately, it's not just the processor what the phone depends on
<zzarr> I know, the GPU and other things too
<zzarr> I tried to port Ubuntu before I got my self a MX4
<zzarr> myself*
<zzarr> But I think that the Adreno is among the supported once
<zzarr> I was looking at the Nokia 8 phone
<brunch875> I can't give you advice on that, I have no idea :-p
<zzarr> :)
<zzarr> The Dragonboard 410c have a Snapdragon and a Adreno GPU
<zzarr> I have one of those
<dobey> zzarr: if it was using a more standard bootloader like dragonboard, and could use open source drivers for everything, sure. but as far as phones/tablets go, that is pretty much never the case
<taiebot> Fair play to Jolla. they seem to be doing great at this MWC 2017. I wish Ubuntu will join them in offering alternative OS in phones
<taiebot> https://twitter.com/JollaHQ
<dobey> taiebot: https://twitter.com/fairphone
<taiebot> dobey: community support vs partnership
<taiebot> I wish all the best to the fairphone but it is not a phone i would buy at the moment.
<dobey> ubuntu is a community project
<zzarr> Okey, thanks dobey
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-01
<falcon> hello people, I'm new here and want to port ubuntu touch for Zuk Z1. Can anyone get me started?
<falcon> Anyone?
<lotuspsychje> falcon: repeat your issue plz?
<falcon> hello people, I'm new here and want to port ubuntu touch for Zuk Z1. Can anyone get me started?
<falcon> the wiki is a little bit blunt
<lotuspsychje> falcon: porting ubuntu touch isnt very easy mate
<lotuspsychje> falcon: perhaps try the XDA forums and try to find an existing project?
<lotuspsychje> falcon: another way around is too sell your device and buy a supported ubuntu touch device
<falcon> I have ported Sailfish OS. Same with libhybris. Their build wiki was good.
<lotuspsychje> falcon: we alway looking for porters, makes it good for the community
<falcon> So I guessed this will be worth the try.
<lotuspsychje> falcon: try the XDA forums and mariogrip website
<falcon> Not to sound very aggressive here. But mariogrip's ubports community has some serious psychos out there. I'll try though
<falcon_> just a question is ubuntu's source compatible with cm-12.1 abi? (Lollipop)??
<lotuspsychje> falcon_: dont know that one mate
<lotuspsychje> but latest OTA should be more android friendly so i read
<falcon_> But I'll say porting wiki is really inadequate.
<lotuspsychje> falcon_: unfortunately porting isnt very easy, we need some breakthrough worldwide still in my opinion
<lotuspsychje> falcon_: im waiting for ubuntu-touch could be installed on ANY device, would rock my world totaly
<falcon_> even me.
<falcon_> I have tried almost all other open oses (ffos,sfos,all android variants, maemo/meego,iOS) etc., Only ubuntu is pending.
<lotuspsychje> falcon_: perhaps your the one that will lead us further :p
<falcon_> I ported only one of em.... But then who knows. :P
<Dylan> Trying to install on a OnePlus X...got to the point to install and select a channel but I get "Device MSM8974 not found on server". Any help?
<Dylan> Trying to install on a OnePlus X...got to the point to install and select a channel but I get "Device MSM8974 not found on server". Any help?
<Silicium> hi there
<taiebot> Hey LoquiIm on the store :)
<kenvandine> mterry, is there anyway i can get apps launching in the unity8-session with strict confinement?
<mterry> kenvandine: yeah...  should be working?  I had it working when I was testing the unity8 interface, maybe you need that snapd branch to land first...  But you tried it with the mir and unity7 interfaces and it didn't work?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> mterry, it wasn't working for me last week and tedg suggested you might have something working
<mterry> kenvandine: ok I guess you have to wait for a unity8 PR to land
<mterry> Which is stuck in review issues right now
<kenvandine> or i can merge that into my branch :)
<mterry> kenvandine: oh it's not a unity8 PR but a unity8-interface PR for snapd -- which is... here: https://github.com/snapcore/snapd/pull/2787
<kenvandine> yeah, i have a snapd branch for the content-transfer interface
<kenvandine> which is what i'm trying to test
<mterry> kenvandine: if it doens't work after that, let me know
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<dobey> whoot
<mterry> tedg: is there a way for UAL to be able to tell an app its own AppID?
<mterry> I think it sets APP_ID in Touch?  But I don't think that's true in snappy
<mterry> Because it doesn't really control that launch
<mterry> Content Hub is relying on APP_ID right now
<mterry> But maybe if there were an api it could call to get its appid from UAL?
<mterry> tedg: I guess an app could do it now by iterating the running apps and checking if its own pid matches any of them
<javier4> I got this error trying to cross-compile wpa for armhf on a x86_64 host.
<javier4> "/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qatomic_armv5.h:131: Error: no such instruction: `swpb %al,%bpl,[%rbx]'"
<dobey> mterry: why would the app even need to know it's own full app id?
<javier4> Reading online it seems to be due to an incorrect setup of qmake. In particular it seems to not find the arm toolchain.
<mterry> dobey: content hub uses it to talk to peers over dbus
<javier4> I'm totally ignorant in QT developing. The only file that I think could be a config for qmake is the wpa_gui.pro that qmake should use to generate its makefile.
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ni0ymJpB/
<dobey> mterry: ah so you mean the content-hub api that the app is using, needs to know the app id?
<mterry> dobey: yeah, libcontenthub or whatever
<dobey> mterry: i think kenvandine added some API in the last UAL landing specifically for that
<dobey> or at least, to find the application by pid, and focus it
<mterry> I see Application::findInstance(pid_t)
<mterry> Which yeah I can call for each running application
<dobey> yeah, and then Application::appId() gives you that
<dobey> javier4: not sure what you're trying to do exactly there, but it looks like that is using qt4, and we don't use qt4 on the phone
<tedg> mterry: for snaps they get everything but the app name as variables from snapd
<tedg> mterry: apps don't generally have permission to use UAL, requires a bunch of access to systemd.
<mterry> tedg: ah including the ability to list running apps?
<mterry> makes sense if confined
<tedg> mterry: I think we could still set the envvar, but would love to avoid it.
<javier4> dobey: I'm trying to build a customized version of wpa package. Even the standard one includes a qt gui. I don't care if it doesn't get used.
<mterry> tedg: well I would propose that (A) we get snappy to expose the current command in env and (B) add an api to UAL to get the current appid (and then it composes those pieces together, so that apps don't need to know format of appid parts)
<tedg> mterry: running app list is an information leak... could find out you have the Fox News app running and tell all your friends 😉
<dobey> javier4: disable building the qt gui then?
<mterry> Yeah makes sense
<javier4> dobey, commenting out this target from main wpa_supplicant Makefile should be enough, right?
<javier4> wpa_gui-qt4: wpa_gui-qt4/Makefile wpa_gui-qt4/lang/wpa_gui_de.qm
<javier4> 	$(MAKE) -C wpa_gui-qt4
<kenvandine> tedg, lol... i swear i don't have a fox news app :)
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, the content-hub service gets the pid of the connecting app from dbus and calls findInstance(pid_t)
<kenvandine> at least for where we need it in the service now
<dobey> javier4: i guess so, yes
<javier4> dobey: I'll try. Thanks.
<mterry> kenvandine: yeah I'm thinking app-side though, where it exposes its own appid path on dbus
<kenvandine> mterry, yeah, i think I might need that too
<dobey> hrmm
<kenvandine> for libcontent-hub used on the app side
<kenvandine> i think right now it checks APP_ID in the env
<dobey> probably some issues there with having multiple versions of an app, too
<mterry> kenvandine: right that's exactly where I'm looking actually  :P  (working on a patch to contenthub to use UAL for parsing appids instead of embedding format knowledge there)
<kenvandine> mterry, excellent... that will be a welcome patch :)
<kenvandine> mterry, i'm probably close to running into that issue :)
<dobey> mterry: well you can just assemble the appid using ual API, if you have the three individual pieces
<dobey> mterry: and it sounds like snapd already sets env vars that provide two of the pieces?
<mterry> yeah you can call discover() and give the three pieces -- but you would have to know you're on snappy and what the env vars are
<mterry> and do something else if you're not on snappy
<dobey> well, on deb there is only one piece
<mterry> Point is, it's a complicated landscape that apps shouldn't have to care about.  UAL knows about whether an app is in libertine or whatever.  apps shouldn't have to piece that together themsevles
<dobey> sure, so i think you need to call findInstance() and work back from that then, and we need to solve the confinement problems there
<taiebot> Did not realise but with the updated linux support i can make videocalls on skype now with the Skype (unofficial) app http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/skype-linux-beta-video-calling
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-02
<robot> social
<robot> -ize
<padraic> Hi folks, someone has a question about using their microSD card here http://askubuntu.com/questions/888360/bq-aquaris-m10-fhd-ubuntu-edition-how-do-i-see-the-size-of-external-storage-ie
<padraic> I wonder if anyone knows whether this should work in nautilus? I don't have an SD card to check.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: should I be worried at stuff like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/309392171/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-i386.webbrowser-app_0.23+16.04.20170125.1-0ubuntu2~~xenialoverlay1~1_BUILDING.txt.gz ? same for armhf, although "fixed" by the second rebuild attempt
<oSoMoN> Mirv, not if it goes away with one rebuild
<Mirv> oSoMoN: does two rebuilds count :) dunno really, this is the attempt nr. 853 at getting the arm64 new kernel support changes into stable+overlay. these will be part of 5.6.3 eventually later this year but we had again brokenness some days ago when kernel was updated so I thought to try.
<Mirv> it seems much better cherry-picking on top of 5.6.2 than it did on top of 5.6.1 - there are only handful of commits between 5.6.2 release and these being committed to the 5.6 branch
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sounds worth it
<Mirv> this webbrowser flakiness is the only problematic symptom seen, and seems to work ok on my frieza_arm64 and desktop
<oSoMoN> Mirv, flakiness in webbrowser-app tests is not unheard of, so if it goes away after 2 rebuild attempts you should be safe
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> also only armhf and i386, others were fine on first pass including arm64 itself
<Mirv> note that I'm only test rebuilding these, they are not needed for the landing itself
<daker> ogra_: hi do you know if who still works on the oxide-eglfs (kiosk) ?
<ogra_> daker, nope, no idea, perhaps chrisccoulson knows
<daker> ogra_: ok thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-03
<oSoMoN> Mirv, have you tried building oxide against Qt 5.8 yet? you may be interested by (or may want to comment on) https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1669753
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1669753 in Oxide "Oxide fails to build against Qt 5.8" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> (I haven’t looked into it at all, just thought you’d be interested)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: no, I don't have 5.8 brewing even. upstream is not going to do 5.8.1 release so it may make sense to skip the whole 5.8 and hope that 5.9.0 is good enough for 17.10 (5.9.1 will not be around on time)
<Mirv> 5.8 is a bit of a dead-end right now
<oSoMoN> Mirv, ack, thanks
<mterry> tedg: you are an admin for ~unity-api-team, which is the bug subscriber of record for unity-scope-mediascanner.  Would you be willing to subscribe that team to mediascanner2 as well?
<dobey> mterry: i thought there was another specific team that was something -bugs which we subscribed to things
<mterry> dobey: there are several teams that the QA team's script looks at: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/package-subscribers#L107
<dobey> mterry: https://launchpad.net/~unity-api-bugs
<dobey> huh
<mterry> dobey: some teams prefer to use a -bugs team like that for the QA bit, some like to use the main team (I prefer it if they use main team, since -bugs can be a graveyard of no eyeballs sometimes)
<dobey> yeah, i would prefer to not spam everyone with bug mail.
<dobey> but a team to catch the bug mail that nobody is subscribed to, is not helpful either
<mterry> That's what filters are for!  :)  Spamming people makes it opt-out-with-filters to ignore bug email rather than opt-in to a team just for bugs, which few probably will.  But ultimately the team decides which approach they want
<dobey> yes, and that's why it pretty much all ends up in /dev/null
<mterry> Well I hope not, anyone working on Ubuntu has to have some pretty intense email filters for basic sanity.  Presumably they filter them in a sensible way rather than just binning everything from LP  :)
<dobey> it is impossible to filter things in a sensible way, when one receives so much bug spam
<dobey> procmailrc is not an AI
<dobey> :)
<mterry> No but you can do sensible things like have a folder for new bugs in projects you care about.  That seems like pretty basic maintainership stuff.  Someone has to triage that junk
<dobey> it's not that simple. even in projects i care about, all bug mail is not relevant to me
<dobey> mterry: launchpad says it is subscribed?
<dobey> weird
<dobey> oh it is now
<dobey> meh
<mterry> tedg hooked me up
<Nyxus> Does anyone know what the supported file systems are for sd cards on the phone?
<dobey> Nyxus: vfat (not exfat) is the only one that gets auto-mounted i think
<Nyxus> dobey: Cool! thanks for the info.
<teve> kais tommoset simppelit laskutoimitkse
<teve> sorry
<garybot> has anyone tried out ubuntu touch on one plus 2 yet?
<dobey> garybot: devices.ubports.com shows its status as "0%" for development done
<dobey> so i suppose likely not
<garybot> yeah... i saw that page..
<garybot> it broke my heart :p
<garybot> anyway it also says under development so hopefully soon
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-04
<neerad> fatal: http://github.com/ubports/android_bootable_recovery/info/refs not valid: is this a git repository?
<neerad> Can anybody help me with this error
<neerad> But there are no SDK build to run it?
<mimecar> repository would be https://github.com/ubports/android_bootable_recovery
<neerad> mimecar https://paste.kde.org/pttneglv3
<neerad> Here is the manifest.xml
<mimecar> what's the device you are using for?
<neerad> Xiaomi Redmi 2(wt88047)
<neerad> Supported CyanogenMod ver are cm-12.1,13.0,14.0 and 14.1
<mimecar> it should compile if git repository use cyanogenmod boot
<neerad> No mimecar I have not reached the compilation stage, it's just the downloading of CyanogenMod, Android and Ubuntu-touch sources is where it is failing
<mimecar> Can you download source code og android bootable recovery?
<neerad> mimecar yes i can , also I think this is a specific problem of bare repo
<mimecar> then, you can download code for cyanogenmod reccovery and ubuntu touch
<mimecar> and it fails when you mix both sources
<neerad> mimecar If i want to download ubuntu-touch sources using repo init -u https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git -b phablet-5.1.1_r36
<neerad> Is it correct to use this mimecar
<mimecar> why don't you use git clone?
<neerad> Becuase then I have to download 136 sources separately
<mimecar> that commit is for mac toolchain
<mimecar> it adds mac toolchain support
<neerad> error: RPC failed; HTTP 502 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 502 Proxy Error
<neerad> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<neerad> error: RPC failed; HTTP 503 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 503 Service Unavailable
<neerad> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<neerad> fatal: cannot obtain manifest https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/p/aosp/platform/manifest.git
#ubuntu-touch 2017-03-05
<neerad> Hey I cannot obtain manifest.xml, fatal The remote end up unexpectedly ..... :( Trying it for days and is not working
<neerad> Hey I cannot obtain manifest.xml, fatal The remote end up unexpectedly ..... :( Trying it for days and is not working
<mimecar> neerad, have you asked on ubuntu phone mailing list?
<neerad> mimecar nope
<mimecar> have you the link?
<neerad> rt@ubuntu.com
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<mahakal> Guys , i have a xolo QC800 with android 4.2 jelly bean,and i am a huge fan of ubuntu..want the feeling on my tablet BUt since my tab is not from big player like google.lg,samsung etc..so just advise me the steps that i should go for ..please
<mahakal> guys i just installed "android" package.How can i see its files
